# ¿Habeis visto el IBEX...? !!! Octubre 2012 !!!, El santuario de las gacelas +



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

No lo olvidaréis ::


----------



## Sipanha (30 Sep 2012)

Al pie del cañon Sarge.


----------



## torrefacto (30 Sep 2012)

Siempre listo para matar (gacelas)


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio.

Liquidez total

A la espera de que esto se vaya a los 3.000:cook:


----------



## sr.anus (30 Sep 2012)

Entro, posteo a pandoro y me voy.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Sep 2012)

Yo estube aqui.

Bueno, estamos atrincherados todos, ojo a vizor ante el ataque final del enemigo. Tengan las bayonetas preparadas compañeros.::


----------



## srrosa (30 Sep 2012)

Por cierto, ya nunca se habla de la prima de riesgo, se ha vuelto tema tabú o algo? :: Me refiero en los massmierda principalmente


----------



## optimistic1985 (30 Sep 2012)

Llevo mucho tiempo preparando para este momento, gracias a mi familia por el apoyo recibido. Mamá, yo he estado aquí!


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

no se respeta ni la siesta del domingo :ouch:


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Sep 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (30 Sep 2012)

Hola, hola... Será en octubre


----------



## maestro bebedor (30 Sep 2012)

todo lo que no sea que este hilo tenga 3 o mas partes sera una fustracion 
para muchos,si todo se va al garete, espero al menos pasarmelo bien con este hilo

por cierto, pillo sitio


----------



## SnakePlissken (30 Sep 2012)

A ver como empieza el dia mañana. A ver como resisten esos soportes del Ibex, pero me da a mi que... bueno, va a caer guano a derecha e izquierda tras el stress test que no se cree ni el que lo ha hecho y la posible rebaja de los mooodianos 

So left, right, left, right

The Great Depression
[YOUTUBE]vx4Zw34MOY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Sep 2012)

Pillo sitio en liquidez en espera del guanazo.

PD: aunque sólo espere miniguano, rebote y guanazo tras las elecciones del negrito, aunque nuestro churribex pueda darnos la sorpresa


----------



## kikepm (30 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> A ver como empieza el dia mañana. A ver como resisten esos soportes del Ibex, pero me da a mi que... bueno, va a caer guano a derecha e izquierda tras el stress test que no se cree ni el que lo ha hecho y la posible rebaja de los mooodianos
> 
> So left, right, left, right
> 
> ...



Es muy posible pero siendo el churribex no se puede asegurar 100%. 

Estaría muy bien mañana un churribex guanoso .


----------



## SnakePlissken (30 Sep 2012)

Hola



kikepm dijo:


> Es muy posible pero siendo el churribex no se puede asegurar 100%.
> Estaría muy bien mañana un churribex guanoso .



Hombre, claro, ya se sabe, la mano esa invisible del libremercado y tal.. xD
Si yo tuviera que jugarme algo mañana, diria que empieza plano, despues va el descalabre (mas o menos tocho) y luego la mano invisible y las oportunas declaraciones de que "somos chicos buenos" haran algo de rebote (como viene siendo normal ultimamente)

Eso si, el mes va a ser largo.

Muchas Grecias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Sep 2012)

Gacelilla presente.....


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Agárrense los machos ....

Consejo extraordinario del Popular para estudiar una ampliación de capital - elEconomista.es

Como a un solo banco de los que no hayan sido señalados por Oliver Wyman como entidades que necesitan capital ...... se le ocurra ampliar capital (ej, Bankinter) se va a abrir un enorme melón.

Por internet se puede leer algún artículo de opinión que habla sobre posibles ampliaciones de capital de bancos "sin obligación por Oliver" porque creen que van a estar en inferioridad de condiciones respecto a quienes amplian ya que podrán disponer de esos recursos mientras que llega el supuesto escenario adverso.

Por cierto, los domingos despues de ir a misa y comer tranquílamente SE PUEDE ECHAR UN KIKI O EN SU DEFECTO HACERSE UN SOLITARIO SOLIDARIO. Lo digo porque siempre abren el hilo los mismos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

¿pero qué es esto?

que todavía no es octubre...

esto sólo va a traer malfario

Sólo hay gente insaciable para hacer poles


----------



## ricargr (30 Sep 2012)

Ready, cada cazador en su puesto, que ya salen las gacelas


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2012)

------------------
_Que les hablara del mecanizado interior de las camisas de los cilindros y las soldaduras por puntos a los clientes. Yo si le digo eso a las queridas rubias de 50 años se me hubieran escapado todas las ventas de series 3 cabrios._
------------------


Qué lección de vida, caballeros.... qué lección de vida. :Aplauso:


----------



## kikepm (30 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Hombre, claro, ya se sabe, la mano esa invisible del libremercado y tal.. xD
> Si yo tuviera que jugarme algo mañana, diria que empieza plano, despues va el descalabre (mas o menos tocho) y luego la mano invisible y las oportunas declaraciones de que "somos chicos buenos" haran algo de rebote (como viene siendo normal ultimamente)
> ...



Es que yo cuando más claro tengo que va a pasar algo, que tiene que pasar algo, luego va el churribex y me ensarta :8:. Así que de la confianza que (muchos) tenemos de que mañana debiera guanear intensamente infiero el hecho de que es perfectamente posible que no lo haga, incluso que pueda rebotar.

Ahora bien, diría que en octubre vamos a acercarnos al menos al soporte 7200, la corrección a tanta subida debiera darse para que la subida sea más sana. Subida que podríamos repetir si la política no se encargara cada vez de enfangarnos más y más.

A ver que hay mañana.


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

se me voten coniiooooo !!!


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

para l@s atrincherad@s 

mañana va a ser "duro" 

[YOUTUBE]xA13lvVauDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Truhan (30 Sep 2012)

O sea que creéis que va a bajar o queréis que baje, por cierto cuando quitan los cortos, es que lo de estra en empresas extranjeras y hacer papeles en hacienda, me da una pereza grande.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2012)

Reportado, aún estamos en septiembre :8:


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Sep 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> O sea que creéis que va a bajar o queréis que baje, por cierto cuando quitan los cortos, es que lo de estra en empresas extranjeras y hacer papeles en hacienda, me da una pereza grande.



23 de Octubre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Agárrense los machos ....
> 
> Consejo extraordinario del Popular para estudiar una ampliación de capital - elEconomista.es



Pide cortos a gritos, pero en Interdin no hay disponibles, de hecho en banca solo SAN y BBVA los permiten, hasta los de Caixabank están "restringidos". ¿En IG hay disponibilidad de cortos?


----------



## peseteuro (30 Sep 2012)

pillo hueco bajista en este nuevo hilo


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Agárrense los machos ....
> 
> Consejo extraordinario del Popular para estudiar una ampliación de capital - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



El de Octubre no te le iba a dejar a tí ::. Tienes que respetar la antiguedad, tierna gacelilla. :XX:


----------



## Miércoles (30 Sep 2012)

Es posible q mañana Moody's nos bajen a bono basura? O ya paso el plazo de gracia?


O fue Rajoy para los states a suplicar q se estuvieran quietos leñe


----------



## ivanbg (30 Sep 2012)

Esperando la tormenta del siglo...:cook:


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pide cortos a gritos, pero en Interdin no hay disponibles, de hecho en banca solo SAN y BBVA los permiten, hasta los de Caixabank están "restringidos". ¿En IG hay disponibilidad de cortos?



No .....................................................


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El de Octubre no te le iba a dejar a tí ::. Tienes que respetar la antiguedad, tierna gacelilla. :XX:



Tocho decepción te vas a llevar porque no será en Octubre. Será más adelante.


----------



## aksarben (30 Sep 2012)

Largo en posts. Pillo sitio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Este hilo está lleno de attention whores!

Por lo demás decir que soy el puto amo de la cocina. Que piernaca de cordero al horno me acabo de zampar! Sua papas a lo pobre y su riojica.

Ahora toda la tarde a retozar en el sofá haciendo AT de acciones holandesas, a ver que se cuece por ahí.

CdC enquire


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Sep 2012)

Se hacen de rogar estos de Moody's. Al final vamos a terminar septiembre sin ser bono basura.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Están buscando un nombre acorde al bono español, se barajan estos nombres:

Bono mierda
Bono zurrullaco
Bono truño
Bono yadiostelopagará
y uno que está pegando fuerte es el bono guanof


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Para Bono el de la hípica. Lo demás son tonterías.
Más y mejor ejemplo de como un delito se esfuma en España .... no existe.


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Están buscando un nombre acorde al bono español, se barajan estos nombres:
> 
> Bono mierda
> Bono zurrullaco
> ...



:no: :no:

será el A-bono ... así todos contentos.

Bocashosho y de Güanos podrán decir que su Bono es clase "A"

y los Merkaos sabrán que están pagando por "Abono" español


----------



## Partidario del Empirismo (30 Sep 2012)

Octubre... el mes de las gacelas Marcelas ienso:.

Pillo sitio _porsiaca!_


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Sep 2012)

Ya quiebran hasta los hijos de Sabino Arana.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349178-preferentes-euskolabel-eroski-y-fagor-abusando-de-confianza-de-boinalaris-o-euskadi-tambien-espana.html


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

Pillo hueco para participar en el hilo de Octubre, ante las abundantes peticiones de que participe más en burbuja.info, lo intentaré...

Que tal? buscadores del gran guano, del viaje a los infiernos... preguntad, igual os devuelven el tiquet del viaje que nunca llega... estamos en la zona de los místicos 7.500-7.700 que deberían contener vuestros sueños más húmedos...

Iniciaremos un nuevo tramo alcista? 

S2s


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pillo hueco para participar en el hilo de Octubre, *ante las abundantes peticiones de que participe más en burbuja.info, lo intentaré...*



Gracias..... la mejor carcajada del día ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

¿Este pollo que pone en su firma?

¿exito del 7700? Pero so nos fuimos al sub 6000!!!!!!!!

Y luego dice camino abortado al 10700!!!! LOL este mes promete!!! 

Me pido abrir la *cuarta *parte del hilo de octubre!!!!


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo está lleno de attention whores!
> 
> Por lo demás decir que soy el puto amo de la cocina. Que piernaca de cordero al horno me acabo de zampar! Sua papas a lo pobre y su riojica.
> 
> ...



A retozar en el sofá? :: Haciendo AT? 

La raza española guaneando, donde ha quedado el sofa de skay (no se como se escribe pero lo decían las abuelas) y sudar en él, pasando calorcito con una lozana andaluza en pleno agosto.

Le va a salir tripitaaaaaaaa!!!! :XX:


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pillo hueco para participar en el hilo de Octubre, ante las abundantes peticiones de que participe más en burbuja.info, lo intentaré...
> 
> Que tal? buscadores del gran guano, del viaje a los infiernos... preguntad, igual os devuelven el tiquet del viaje que nunca llega... estamos en la zona de los místicos 7.500-7.700 que deberían contener vuestros sueños más húmedos...
> 
> ...




Te acabo de endiñar un thanks, no haga que me arrepienta y diga que nos vamos a un suelo de 3000 (lo de suelo, viene al pelo con su gráfico cartográfico ) ) que buenas risas nos pegamos

Wellcome calamar.


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias..... la mejor carcajada del día ::



De nada, compañeros... la Bolsa es lo que tiene, que es un mundo de juego y diversión... intento contribuir a ello...

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Te acabo de endiñar un thanks, no haga que me arrepienta y diga que nos vamos a un suelo de 3000 (lo de suelo, viene al pelo con su gráfico cartográfico ) ) que buenas risas nos pegamos
> 
> Wellcome calamar.



Cuando he defraudado yo, en cuestión de risas generalizadas!
Crees que aquí puede tener éxito el Mapa del IBEX?

Por cierto, un suelazo en la zona de los místicos 7.500-7.700 certificaría paradójicamente este hilo como un santuario de gacelas?

S2s


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

Ya sólo faltan las *meiga-señales*...

¿pero para que ver la tele si esto entretiene más?


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Cuando he defraudado yo, en cuestión de risas generalizadas!
> Crees que aquí puede tener éxito el Mapa del IBEX?
> 
> *Por cierto, un suelazo en la zona de los místicos 7.500-7.700 certificaría paradójicamente este hilo como un santuario de gacelas?*
> ...



Muerto Viviente no opina igual que usted...


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Este pollo que pone en su firma?
> 
> ¿exito del 7700? Pero so nos fuimos al sub 6000!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



:no: Creo que el pollo es otro compañero... 
Incluso puede haber quinta parte...

S2s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A retozar en el sofá? :: Haciendo AT?
> 
> La raza española guaneando, donde ha quedado el sofa de skay (no se como se escribe pero lo decían las abuelas) y sudar en él, pasando calorcito con una lozana andaluza en pleno agosto.
> 
> Le va a salir tripitaaaaaaaa!!!! :XX:



hoyja que ya he corrido esta mañana, déjeme pasar una tarde de domingo con la panza llena y sin remordimientos so malahe!


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Muerto Viviente no opina igual que usted...



Se que en el Reino de los Guanos, venir con una teoría de suelazo, puede que no sea del todo bien aceptada, no?

Pero bueno, vengo a avisar de ello, al igual que lo hice en 2007 en sentido contrario...

S2s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya sólo faltan las *meiga-señales*...
> 
> ¿pero para que ver la tele si esto entretiene más?



La combinación mortal es una rueda de prensa de peloduro o montoro, con un hilo de burbuja. 

Que _panzá _de reir me pegué el otro día!


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Este hilo promete ::, han venido casi todos cual hienas a la carroña.

Sólo falta Tocho.

Tochovista, maestro yo te invoco.

Este mes será inolvidable.


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Cuando he defraudado yo, en cuestión de risas generalizadas!
> Crees que aquí puede tener éxito el Mapa del IBEX?
> 
> Por cierto, un suelazo en la zona de los místicos 7.500-7.700 certificaría paradójicamente este hilo como un santuario de gacelas?
> ...



He agarrado un mapa cartográfico y en la zona de los 7500-7430 a dos tres sesiones, zona importante a no perder, el paseo abajo puede ser importante (6.700 post primera semana de octubre).

Si se forma suelo en la zona 7430 entonces podemos tener un rally güapo. 

De todas formas hasta el día 15 de mes ya saben, sin datos de mi sistema, así que tendré que confiar en la rappelada que me acabo de soltar.


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Muerto Viviente no opina igual que usted...




Esta calentando una lucha de titanes...es usted un malvado


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He agarrado un mapa cartográfico y en la zona de los 7500-7430 a dos tres sesiones, zona importante a no perder, el paseo abajo puede ser importante (6.700 post primera semana de octubre).
> 
> Si se forma suelo en la zona 7430 entonces podemos tener un rally güapo.
> 
> De todas formas hasta el día 15 de mes ya saben, sin datos de mi sistema, así que tendré que confiar en la rappelada que me acabo de soltar.



Los sistemas no existen... confío más en sus rappeladas.

S2s


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

A este le han mangado la contraseña y lo suplantan, o las drojas que ha encontrado son de calidad de la buena buena.


QUE CAMBIO!!!!


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pillo hueco para participar en el hilo de Octubre, ante las abundantes peticiones de que participe más en burbuja.info, lo intentaré...
> 
> Que tal? buscadores del gran guano, del viaje a los infiernos... preguntad, igual os devuelven el tiquet del viaje que nunca llega... estamos en la zona de los místicos 7.500-7.700 que deberían contener vuestros sueños más húmedos...
> 
> ...



"Si no puedes ser fuerte, pero tampoco sabes ser debil, seras derrotado" Sun tzu


----------



## Claca (30 Sep 2012)

Ahora lo que molaría es que volviera pepon26 a decir que nos vamos a los 13.500. Qué tiempos aquellos y qué de personajes ha visto este hilo...


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esta calentando una lucha de titanes...es usted un malvado




lo veo y subo la apuesta.

se imagina a los dos + el amigo de la mafia húngara y el Mossad metiendo baza ?? 







:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora lo que molaría es que volviera pepon26 a decir que nos vamos a los 13.500. Qué tiempos aquellos y qué de personajes ha visto este hilo...



donpepito sí que era un grande...ellos dos no se llevaban muy bien , desde luego


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora lo que molaría es que volviera pepon26 a decir que nos vamos a los 13.500. Qué tiempos aquellos y qué de personajes ha visto este hilo...



En este hilo de este mes, no debe faltar nadie.

Invoco a Don Pepito y sus ARIAD ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora lo que molaría es que volviera pepon26 a decir que nos vamos a los 13.500. Qué tiempos aquellos y qué de personajes ha visto este hilo...



Hostias y este, ¿como era ese que se ponía a insultar a troche y moche para que subiera el SP o el IBEX?


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> "Si no puedes ser fuerte, pero tampoco sabes ser debil, seras derrotado" Sun tzu



Derrotado por el mercado? ... explíquese please...

S2s


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hostias y este, ¿como era ese que se ponía a insultar a troche y moche para que subiera el SP o el IBEX?



rafaxl

quiero mi thanks + boobies


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

¿y quien no recuerda ApolloCreed y sus GAM?


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y quien no recuerda ApolloCreed y sus GAM?



y Hannibal y Kuji y Luca y Debianita y Wata y Nico y etc etc


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He agarrado un *mapa cartográfico *y en la zona de los 7500-7430 a dos tres sesiones, zona importante a no perder, el paseo abajo puede ser importante (6.700 post primera semana de octubre).
> 
> .



Es la _horografía_, coño.... no se entera Ud., la _horografía _da la platita, pero no el horo !!! ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> lo veo y subo la apuesta.
> 
> se imagina a los dos + el amigo de la mafia húngara y el Mossad metiendo baza ??
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> rafaxl
> 
> quiero mi thanks + boobies


----------



## pollastre (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> y Hannibal y Kuji y Luca y Debianita y etc etc




ApolloCreed no hace tanto que posteó... seguro que aún anda por aquí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> rafaxl
> 
> quiero mi thanks + boobies



Otras! RafaXL yo te hinbocooooo!

Y a votin tambien!

Con gusto: culitos y boobies weekend edition!



Spoiler


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Otras! RafaXL yo te hinbocooooo!
> 
> Y a votin tambien!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

¿qué coño hace tanta gente un domingo terminal y mortal en este hilo?

Eso sólo significa---->guano próximo

Como los buitres ya lo huelen algunos


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué coño hace tanta gente un domingo terminal y mortal en este hilo?
> 
> Eso sólo significa---->guano próximo
> 
> Como los buitres ya lo huelen algunos


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

rafaxl se piró, el hombre pensaba que nos burlábamos de él y NOOOOOOO era así.

luego creo que volvió y lo tenía fichado pero claro! no iba a descubrirlo en público


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este hilo promete ::, han venido casi todos cual hienas a la carroña.
> 
> Sólo falta Tocho.
> 
> ...



Nada de nada. No será un mes de los relevantes a nivel bursátil. Meneo y posible reentrada en largos al calor del rally de las presidenciales.

Decíamos en Junio que no van a dejar de subirlo de cara a las elecciones. El primer tramo gordo ya lo hicieron. Vamos a ver cómo empujan esos 40.000 millones usanos mensuales directos a materias primas y bolsa.
Serán compras de la FED sobre MBSs con lo que los bancos usanos volverán a soltar mierda a precio inflado. Miren los bancos usanos con atención.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> rafaxl se piró, el hombre pensaba que nos burlábamos de él y NOOOOOOO era así.
> 
> luego creo que volvió y lo tenía fichado pero claro! no iba a descubrirlo en público



rafaxl siempre ha estado entre nosotros y es un forero de puta madre 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> rafaxl se piró, el hombre pensaba que nos burlábamos de él y NOOOOOOO era así.
> 
> luego creo que volvió y lo tenía fichado pero claro! no iba a descubrirlo en público



Si yo me partía de risa CON él. Del único que nos reímos es de pollastre y su mierdi-mesa ::


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En este hilo de este mes, no debe faltar nadie.
> 
> Invoco a Don Pepito y sus ARIAD ::



Pues no le debió ir muy mal porque están en 23 dolares y vienen desde 2 aprox.

El que falta es Burbubolsa y entonces ya estarán todos para librar la batalla final. La guerra es algo más largo.


Por cierto, tengo 3 grandes Ibex preparados para ir largo para cuando toca. Son 3000 euros por cada 100 pipos. Espero que no cojan polvo.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nada de nada. No será un mes de los relevantes a nivel bursátil. Meneo y posible reentrada en largos al calor del rally de las presidenciales.
> 
> Decíamos en Junio que no van a dejar de subirlo de cara a las elecciones. El primer tramo gordo ya lo hicieron. Vamos a ver cómo empujan esos 40.000 millones usanos mensuales directos a materias primas y bolsa.
> Serán compras de la FED sobre MBSs con lo que los bancos usanos volverán a soltar mierda a precio inflado. Miren los bancos usanos con atención.



Deseo que seáis conscientes a lo que nos enfrentamos este mes .... !!! insensato !!!

[YOUTUBE]nQiassbv7nY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si yo me partía de risa CON él. Del único que nos reímos es de pollastre y su mierdi-mesa ::



yo estoy esperando que llegue Navidad y nos cuente su nuevo sistema Helestriko anti-cacos :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo, de corazón, espero que pandoro no le espere para echarle un polvo!


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Joooder, aparece Tito Celente

[YOUTUBE]nrqUAl6nQDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

A ver qué pasa aquí!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Guano no va a haber. Todo lo más un buen meneo que está por verse. Los 8400 ibex hay que tocarlos. La duda es entrar en 7600 o 7200.

En SP olvídense de mucho movimiento hacia abajo, de momento. Allí lo tienen controlado. Ya verán lo que tarda en verse un velón verde en diario y de nuevo hacia arriba. 

mode off.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo, de corazón, espero que pandoro no le espere para echarle un polvo!



Pandoro está de excursión por Nebraska el siguiente mes. No caigan en la estrategia del miedo de Bertok. Tiene la trinchera llena de telaarañas y está bajo los efectos del síndrome de Estocolmo. No tiene huevos a salir de ahí y se está montando una película para autojustificarse.

Todo es humo, desde 5900 está subiendo el IBEX y ahora está corrigiendo. Los 8400 se tienen que tantear.


----------



## maestro bebedor (30 Sep 2012)

que me lo copias!!!





bertok dijo:


> Joooder, aparece Tito Celente
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nrqUAl6nQDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pandoro está de excursión por Nebraska el siguiente mes. No caigan en la estrategia del miedo de Bertok. Tiene la trinchera llena de telaarañas y está bajo los efectos del síndrome de Estocolmo. No tiene huevos a salir de ahí y se está montando una película para autojustificarse.
> 
> Todo es humo, desde 5900 está subiendo el IBEX y ahora está corrigiendo. Los 8400 se tienen que tantear.



Yo los 8400 no los veo....hay un gandalf ahí en los 8200 mu shungo!


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pandoro está de excursión por Nebraska el siguiente mes. No caigan en la estrategia del miedo de Bertok. Tiene la trinchera llena de telaarañas y está bajo los efectos del síndrome de Estocolmo. No tiene huevos a salir de ahí y se está montando una película para autojustificarse.
> 
> Todo es humo, desde 5900 está subiendo el IBEX y ahora está corrigiendo. Los 8400 se tienen que tantear.



Pelanas, no te hagas pajuelas mentales.

No me autojustifico de nada. De hecho en el mes de Septiembre ha sido mi 3º mejor mes de año 2012.

Te he dicho muchas veces que seas prudente con los mensajes que das y la mierda peligrosa de acciones que sigues en voz alta.

Como ejemplo, en otro subforo estaba Goldfever iniciándose en bolsa (no sé si papertrading o real) y había palmado con First Solar !!!!.

Si tuviera tiempo, te cantaba todas las operaciones de una sesión en tiempo real (algunas veces las he cantado). Pero no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas.

aver estudiao )


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> que me lo copias!!!



Gracias Maestro :Baile:


----------



## Nationwww (30 Sep 2012)

Esto se llama síndrome del clip...


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pelanas, no te hagas pajuelas mentales.
> 
> No me autojustifico de nada. De hecho en el mes de Septiembre ha sido mi 3º mejor mes de año 2012.
> 
> ...



Payoooooooooooo, ábreme la puerta del zulotrinchero que aquí hace mucho fríooooooooooooooooo. Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que tengo frío, sabio sargento ............

No jodas que andan palmando en First Solar?. Tronco, es el riesgo de decisiones personales.

Abre la puerta de una puta vez, quiero el calor de la trinchera y de tu presencia.


----------



## maestro bebedor (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias Maestro :Baile:



no hay de que!!


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Payoooooooooooo, ábreme la puerta del zulotrinchero que aquí hace mucho fríooooooooooooooooo. Ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que tengo frío, sabio sargento ............
> 
> No jodas que andan palmando en First Solar?. Tronco, es el riesgo de decisiones personales.
> 
> Abre la puerta de una puta vez, quiero el calor de la trinchera y de tu presencia.



Pasa y no te muevas mucho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Cojones bertok, hay que ser gilipollas para himbertir haciendo caso a un tio que postea en internet.....

Todo newbe debe saber que para ganar platita hay que tener fed, umildá y conosimiento.
Lo demás, pajas mentales.


----------



## tarrito (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pelanas, no te hagas pajuelas mentales.
> 
> No me autojustifico de nada. De hecho en el mes de Septiembre ha sido mi 3º mejor mes de año 2012.
> 
> ...



joder!

cuando empecé a leer el hilo no tenía ni zorra y por leer a Don Pepito y Kujire, estuve tentado en meterme en el OTC :ouch: al final no hubo güevos ni conocimiento para hacerlo.

lo que vengo a decir, es que estoy con Bertok, a veces alegres comentarios del hilo, pueden hacer pupita a los muy muy nuevos e IMPRUDENTES

habrá que usar un "disclaimer" o similar en los comentarios ienso:


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pandoro está de excursión por Nebraska el siguiente mes. No caigan en la estrategia del miedo de Bertok. Tiene la trinchera llena de telaarañas y está bajo los efectos del síndrome de Estocolmo. No tiene huevos a salir de ahí y se está montando una película para autojustificarse.
> 
> Todo es humo, desde 5900 está subiendo el IBEX y ahora está corrigiendo. Los 8400 se tienen que tantear.



Parece un escenario clarividente... 
1ª parada el místico 8.100... el problema es, cuando empezamos?

S2s


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cojones bertok, hay que ser gilipollas para himbertir haciendo caso a un tio que postea en internet.....
> 
> Todo newbe debe saber que para ganar platita hay que tener fed, umildá y conosimiento.
> Lo demás, pajas mentales.



un newbe no es capaz de cortar las pérdidas con SL.

Ojito con el colorao 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pasa y no te muevas mucho



Grassssias payooooooooooo!. Vengo con peña


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Grassssias payooooooooooo!. Vengo con peña



no problemo, hay pa tós ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> joder!
> 
> cuando empecé a leer el hilo no tenía ni zorra y por leer a Don Pepito y Kujire, estuve tentado en meterme en el OTC :ouch: al final no hubo güevos ni conocimiento para hacerlo.
> 
> ...




Hay que tener

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="n" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/n.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="s" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/s.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="i" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/i.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="i" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/i.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="e" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/e.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="n" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/n.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="t" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/t.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0305/o.gif" border="0" ></a></center>


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> joder!
> 
> cuando empecé a leer el hilo no tenía ni zorra y por leer a Don Pepito y Kujire, estuve tentado en meterme en el OTC :ouch: al final no hubo güevos ni conocimiento para hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Alguien que se fía de un comentario de un hilo de un Foro como este del santuario de las gacelas, en caso de existir, merece cadena perpetua...

S2s


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2012)

Más de diez páginas y aún no es octubre:ouch:

Vaya lío tienen con el guano8:



TIMING
TIMING
TIMING
TIMING
TIMING
TIMING
TIMING
TIMING


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> un newbe no es capaz de cortar las pérdidas con SL.
> 
> Ojito con el colorao 8:



Todos hemos pasado por ahí. Y por preguntarnos por que coño nos forramos con las cuentas demo y no hacemos más que palmar con platita de verdad.

Esto es un aprendizaje, cada uno con su manual. Primero se aprende a no perder(demasiado) y luego, si acaso, a ganar.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Parece un escenario clarividente...
> 1ª parada el místico 8.100... el problema es, cuando empezamos?
> 
> S2s



ongoing .......................................


----------



## torrefacto (30 Sep 2012)

Saco mi superbola de cristal y digo que veremos los 6400 este mes, ahh y cuidado con el popular galecinhas ^^


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Sep 2012)

La revolución no será en twitter, pero los downgrades de la deuda sí.


Moody's Ratings News (MoodysRatings) en Twitter


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> joder!
> 
> cuando empecé a leer el hilo no tenía ni zorra y por leer a Don Pepito y Kujire, estuve tentado en meterme en el OTC :ouch: al final no hubo güevos ni conocimiento para hacerlo.
> 
> ...



Hamijos, yo no quiero problemas (bertok me los está buscando y así acabamos de vernos, el negro es él).







Sorry, es que se me había acabado el celofán.








Pensé que había más nivel pero ahora lo dejo claro y por escrito para que ningún newbe se precipote en aquello de las inversiones.







Si alguno anda interesado, vendo a 20 euros recordatorios perpetuos.











Dicho esto, les voy a dejar dos perlitas de las buenas.

Pandora Media
Halozyme
Amarin
Meritor
Consol Energy
Joy Global
Turquoise Hill
Ivanhoe Energy


----------



## aksarben (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues no le debió ir muy mal porque están en 23 dolares y vienen desde 2 aprox.



Si ha mantenido les debe estar sacando un kilaco, más o menos.

Se le echa de menos, igual que al resto de compis que habéis mencionado. ¡Volved, mamones! 

Y yo, al menos, ando por aquí porque me han dejado mis 10 minutos de tranquilidad de la semana justo ahora ::


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *un newbe no es capaz de cortar las pérdidas con SL.*
> 
> Ojito con el colorao 8:


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, yo no quiero problemas (bertok me los está buscando y así acabamos de vernos, el negro es él).



Te confundes de nigger


----------



## aksarben (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joooder, aparece Tito Celente



Osti, aún me estoy reponiendo de la última aparición de Celente en el podcast de Lew Rockwell :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Sep 2012)

como llenais páginas 

pillo sitio y eso....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

[mode conspiranoic of guano on]

En la oficina central del SAN de Grana llevan todo el finde currando, de hecho todavía veo un directivo trabajando a estas horas....
[mode off]


----------



## wetpiñata (30 Sep 2012)

El Banco Popular ampliará capital por hasta 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Te confundes de nigger



Es que no has visto lo que hay dentro del guante ni te has fijado lo que es el supuesto brazo.

Desde el respeto eh!!!!!


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Banco Popular ampliará capital por hasta 2.500 millones - elEconomista.es



Capitaliza cerca de 3.500 millones de aurelios.

Debiera caer un 40%.

Van a tener Guano hasta que revienten porque la cartera de morosos seguirá creciendo (a más velocidad que hasta ahora).

Cuidado los incautos que entren mañana al calor de la típica bull trap.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que no has visto lo que hay dentro del guante ni te has fijado lo que es el supuesto brazo.
> 
> Desde el respeto eh!!!!!



Deja de escribir tontás y mira el mail 8:


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Cojonudo ahora mismo en FDF (La que se avecina).

Dice Raquel:

Qué injusto, he estudiado una carrera, me he esforzado mucho en el trabajo, estuve un año en Inglaterra para aprender el puto inglés y mi prima (Nines) sin estudios me ha pasado por la derecha porque la han ascendido por tirarse al jefe. Qué país es este?


Y le contesta Judith la psicóloga:

España, hija esto es España.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Por cierto... 
Bertok coño, pareces nuevo. 

Tema mítico!!!


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En este hilo de este mes, no debe faltar nadie.
> 
> Invoco a Don Pepito y sus ARIAD ::



Pues si le hubieramos hecho caso!!! forraitos


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Deja de escribir tontás y mira el mail 8:



Macho, te estás perdiendo lo más básico. Tienes que dar al botón para que se envíe el mensaje.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Pues si le hubieramos hecho caso!!! forraitos



Me bajé antes de tiempo, hostia puta


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto...
> Bertok coño, pareces nuevo.
> 
> Tema mítico!!!



Macho, imperdonable. ¿lo puedo poner ahora?


----------



## SnakePlissken (30 Sep 2012)

Yo entrar no entro.. pero me gusta leeros.

Hay gente que escucha retransmisiones deportivas... yo leo el hilo del Ibex.. es mas divertido 

Un abrazo a los "hantilopes"


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Yo entrar no entro.. pero me gusta leeros.
> 
> Hay gente que escucha retransmisiones deportivas... yo leo el hilo del Ibex.. es mas divertido
> 
> Un abrazo a los "hantilopes"



Algunos hacemos ambas cosas a la vez.

3-1 ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, imperdonable. ¿lo puedo poner ahora?



Supongo que algún admin. caritativo puede cambiar el título del hilo.

Te voy a reportar poniendo como motivo que no has puesto "Tema mítico" ::


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que algún admin. caritativo puede cambiar el título del hilo.
> 
> Te voy a reportar poniendo como motivo que no has puesto "Tema mítico" ::



Grave error por mi parte. Esto minora el nivel de Guano previsto.

En vez de caer este mes hasta los 5.400, nos quedaremos bordeando los 6.200. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Algunos hacemos ambas cosas a la vez.
> 
> 3-1 ::



Y tres :


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto...
> Bertok coño, pareces nuevo.
> 
> Tema mítico!!!



Ahí, ahí, no hay mayor signo para establecer una jerarquía que decirle a uno que anda despistado.







Bertok se empeñó en acelerarse para que nadie le ganara y ahora se está dando cuenta que antes de llover chispea. Las cosas hay que hacerlas bien que luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

¿se la coge con los dedos?

MZMM


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

Marco el JUEVES


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Marco el JUEVES
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ya me estás tocando la moral....

¿En que equipo juega? ¿En el de bertok y MV? ¿O en el de janus y er marvado robosnit?


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya me estás tocando la moral....
> 
> ¿En que equipo juega? ¿En el de bertok y MV? ¿O en el de janus y er marvado robosnit?









En este... ::


Solo puedo decir volatilidad muy fuerte alrededor de esa sesión. Saltan muy fuerte los indicadores ante cualquier escenario de lunes y martes.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya me estás tocando la moral....
> 
> ¿En que equipo juega? ¿En el de bertok y MV? ¿O en el de janus y er marvado robosnit?



eehhhhh, lidero por libre. No me adose newbe.


----------



## FranR (30 Sep 2012)

A ZUZ ORDENES!!!!!


----------



## Sipanha (30 Sep 2012)

Ostia, cualquiera que no os conozca y empiece el hilo cogiendolo 3 o 4 páginas atrás....::


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya me estás tocando la moral....
> 
> ¿En que equipo juega? ¿En el de bertok y MV? ¿O en el de janus y er marvado robosnit?



Janus va corti largo. Espera las señales del mercado para cabalgar en el Fénix del éxito. Parece mentira. O duda de mi capacidad para bajarme del burro si le dá por no andar. Se olvida de las correrías que pasamos juntos en Patriot?.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ostia, cualquiera que no os conozca y empiece el hilo cogiendolo 3 o 4 páginas atrás....::



Con tanto gayer suelto, me voy a retirar a la cueva a ver Prometheus en Full HD con mi costilla.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> eehhhhh, lidero por libre. No me adose newbe.



Con ustéd val el jato. No se hable más!


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Hostia_puta el Madrid ganando. Es una señal ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto gayer suelto, me voy a retirar a la cueva a ver Prometheus en Full HD con mi costilla.
> 
> Hasta luego.



Está chula, disfrute.


----------



## paulistano (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto gayer suelto, me voy a retirar a la cueva a ver Prometheus en Full HD con mi costilla.
> 
> Hasta luego.




Peliculon:Baile:


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto gayer suelto, me voy a retirar a la cueva a ver Prometheus en Full HD con mi costilla.
> 
> Hasta luego.



Se le van a quitar la ganas de "aliviarse" porque es un buen paquete de película.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto gayer suelto, me voy a retirar a la cueva a ver Prometheus en Full HD con mi costilla.
> 
> Hasta luego.



California prohÃ­be los tratamientos para "curar" a menores homosexuales - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se le van a quitar la ganas de "aliviarse" porque es un buen paquete de película.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Otro que se anima. Al final final solo va a quedar Madrit + Al Andalus.

Cantabria independiente!!!!, no queda más remedio pero expatriaremos a Revilluca pero que deje los sobaos y las anchoas!!!!


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

España está saliendo de la crisis. Hoy en Madrid, los premios Fígaro al mejor peluquero del reino. No hay cosas más importantes que hacer cuando está Catalonia y Euskadi a punto de incendiarse, por no decir el Congreso de los Hijputados.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



I dare you too. Please, place and time.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> I dare you too. Please, place and time.



Para la capital lo mismo voy este fin de semana, ve preparando tus nunchakus!


----------



## atman (30 Sep 2012)

ostras... no sé que les han echado hoy en el café... pero vaya comienzo de mes que lleva el hilo... y además lo empezamos con horario de Sydney, por lo menos. ¿significa que debo ponerme corto en el ASX200?


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Entreno a lo rocky. Pego duro, sin preguntar. Acepto chatis para perdonarte la vida.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

atman dijo:


> ostras... no sé que les han echado hoy en el café... pero vaya comienzo de mes que lleva el hilo... y además lo empezamos con horario de Sydney, por lo menos. ¿significa que debo ponerme corto en el ASX200?



Todavía no andas corto?, rebotaremos e iremos up up up up.

No me hagan caso, hoy tomé banagra en cantidades industriales.


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Vamos allá, salimos de la trinchera. Bertok ha sido un placer pero hay que luchar.

Preparo armas y dardos. Ahora mismo el spread del eurodolar es amplio por lo que no vamos a malgastar las balas. Veremos después ....


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

El spread ya está estrechito. Apuntamos, está en soporte importante en timeframe de horas pero es previsible que lo pierda. Hay que verlo primero con los ojos, iríamos buscando media figura completa.


----------



## TenienteDan (30 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ostia, cualquiera que no os conozca y empiece el hilo cogiendolo 3 o 4 páginas atrás....::



Eso me pasó a mi los primeros días, de hecho la primera vez que me topé con este hilo lo evitaba porque no había forma de entender nada.... Ojetes en diferentes estados, pandoros y pepones, líneas maginots y yo por aquella época no sabía ni que era distribución o acumulación :ouch:.

Pillo sitio, ya que estamos tantos y el hilo ha empezado fuerte.... ya veremos la bolsa. xD


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Sep 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> *Eso me pasó a mi los primeros días, de hecho la primera vez que me topé con este hilo lo evitaba porque no había forma de entender nada*.... Ojetes en diferentes estados, pandoros y pepones, líneas maginots y yo por aquella época no sabía ni que era distribución o acumulación :ouch:.
> 
> Pillo sitio, ya que estamos tantos y el hilo ha empezado fuerte.... ya veremos la bolsa. xD



Es la jerga propia, como la del gremio de los ladrones y así apartar a los neófitos


----------



## Bublegum (30 Sep 2012)

davi, yo estuve aqui y antes de la pagina 20


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se le van a quitar la ganas de "aliviarse" porque es un buen paquete de película.



Peliculón para ver en buena pantalla y a oscuras. 8:


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Con tanto gayer suelto, me voy a retirar a la cueva a ver Prometheus en Full HD con mi costilla.
> 
> Hasta luego.



A mi me defraudo. Para mi fue lo mismo ver el trailer que la pelicula (2 minutos de accion)


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Peliculón para ver en buena pantalla y a oscuras. 8:




Amigo, no maree la perdiz. Es un gran paquetón y no queda ninguna duda. Además es gayer porque la gachí de la Teron sale muy poco.

Cuidado con eso de "a oscuras". Está bien que "30 días de oscuridad" pueda ser un adjetivo para octubre en la bolsa pero "un rato y a oscuras" puede ser peligros según el enemigo a enfrentar. Eso considerando que tiene tendencias de un buen español torrentiano, si es otro tema .... me callo y vuelvo a la cueva con las orejas gachas. Te recomiendo un buen "no more sorrow" en Milton Keynes.


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Peliculón para ver en buena pantalla y a oscuras. 8:



Esperaba que empezase el mes de la oscuridad a lo grande ....le doy dos sugerencias (casino y scarface)


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, no maree la perdiz. Es un gran paquetón y no queda ninguna duda. Además es gayer porque _*la gachí de la Teron*_ sale muy poco.
> 
> Cuidado con eso de "a oscuras". Está bien que "30 días de oscuridad" pueda ser un adjetivo para octubre en la bolsa pero "un rato y a oscuras" puede ser peligros según el enemigo a enfrentar. Eso considerando que tiene tendencias de un buen español torrentiano, si es otro tema .... me callo y vuelvo a la cueva con las orejas gachas. Te recomiendo un buen "no more sorrow" en Milton Keynes.



Con ver su nombre en los créditos me vale :baba:

El resto todo OK y bien acompañado ::


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Estamos cerca de las 00:00.

Hey guys, you look good tonight. I love you too. For someone of you, it will be the first time. It's fantastic cause it will be the war. How many people are ready?. Hands up, let's go.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esperaba que empezase el mes de la oscuridad a lo grande ....le doy dos sugerencias (casino y scarface)



Gracias por la sugerencia pero me entretendré con *The Descent*. :fiufiu:


----------



## TenienteDan (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia pero me entretendré con *The Descent*. :fiufiu:



Esta es una *gran *desconocida, muy buena peli.


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Esta es una *gran *desconocida, muy buena peli.



Es un peliculón.

Quiero ver la segunda parte en un par de semanas.


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ridley_Scott


Ojo a la trayectoria de Ridley.Si con Prometheus el liston lo ha bajado al submundo no quiero ni imaginarme al año que viene con penelope cruz. Vaya forma de autodestruirse...este fijo que opera en el ibex  Y pensar que semejante portento nos ha ofrecido joyas del tipo Alien,Gladiator o El silencio de los corderos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Sep 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estamos cerca de las 00:00.
> 
> Hey guys, you look good tonight. I love you too. For someone of you, it will be the first time. It's fantastic cause it will be the war. How many people are ready?. Hands up, let's go.



R3v3 up and running.


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia pero me entretendré con *The Descent*. :fiufiu:



Me apunto Descent....pero sera de mejor calidad que Prometheus?Es que me has dejado loco, es lo.mismo que Sacyr a bolsa.Casino y Scarface son dos peliculones impresionantes. Si te gustan las pelis de engendros del mal yo considere aceptables The ring ,Silent Hill bueno y las primeras de Resident Evil.


----------



## Sipanha (30 Sep 2012)

Sipanha up and running also.

Y no me pongáis nervioso que en vez de meterle un proyectil al cañon le he metido un pepino verde. ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es un peliculón.
> 
> Quiero ver la segunda parte en un par de semanas.



Esta semana la veo y te doy mi veredicto


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me apunto Descent....pero sera de mejor calidad que Prometheus?Es que me has dejado loco, es como si me recomiendas Sacyr en bolsa.Casino y Scarface son dos peliculones impresionantes. Si te gustan las pelis de engendros del mal yo considere aceptables The ring ,Silent Hill bueno y las primeras de Resident Evil.



The Descent me impresionó la primera vez que la ví. Es una de esas sorpresas que te encuentras en el torrent ::

La saga de Resident Evil la he visto entera (en pocos días sale otra con Michelle Rodriguez :baba.

Silent Hill y The Ring también las he pasado por la piedra


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta semana me la veo y te doy mi veredicto



Ponte el pañal :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (30 Sep 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Sipanha up and running also.
> 
> Y no me pongáis nervioso que en vez de meterle un proyectil al cañon le he metido un pepino verde. ::



Deja que otros sacrifiquen su patrimonio en estas primeras sesiones


----------



## Janus (30 Sep 2012)

Les voy a contar una reflexión sobre los pobres y los ricos en la bolsa, sobre los listos y los tontos en la política.

Resulta que el motor físico de un ser humano es el corazón. Sí, ese músculo situado en la zona izquierda del torax ("izquierda", mal empezamos).
Resulta que está formado por cuatro cavidades, dos aurículas y dos ventrículos. La zona derecha está totalmente separada de la izquierda (vaya, eso me suena, izquierda vs. derecha). Cada aurícula está unida unidireccionalmente con el ventrículo de la misma zona. La derecha a través de la válvula mitral y la izquierda a través de la válvula tricúspide (ya saben, cada ideología tiene sus caminos y no los comparten).

Resulta que la zona izquierda se llena de sangre rica en óxigeno. La diástole permite que se llene la aurícula izquierda con sangre rica y oxigenada que proviene de la vena pulmonar a través de la circulación pulmonar. De ahí pasa por la válvula mitral al ventrículo izquierdo y es expulsado por el movimiento "sístole" a través de la arteria aorta camino a ceder oxigeno al resto de órganos del cuerpo. Para ello, se utiliza lo que se denomina la circulación mayor o general. Típico en la vida, la izquierda recibe riqueza (en este caso sangre rica en oxigeno) y se lo pule aguas abajo. Después vuelve hacia el corazón (el papá Estado) a través de las venas cavas para nuevamente introducirse en el corazón (aurícula derecha). Se trata de sangre muy empobrecida en oxigeno y rica, riquísima en dióxido de carbono y otros desechos (que se pulirán en el aparato urinario cuando toque). Nuevamente pasa al ventriculo derecho a través de la válvula tricúspide y un latido (movimiento dístole) lo expulsa (vaciando el corazón) hacia los pulmones a través de la arteria pulmonar. Cuando llega al corazón, son los alveolos pulmonares los que extraen de los glóbulos rojos todo el dioxido de carbono y lo intercambia por gases muy ricos en oxigeno (que han llegado a los pulmones a través de faringe, epíglotis, larigne, traquea, bronquios y bronquiolos). De ahí se emprende el camino hacia el corazón nuevamente a través de la vena pulmonar. Una vez en el corazón, vuelta a empezar todo el proceso con un simple latido (sístole).

Ya ven, la derecha recibe siempre algo empobrecido y tiene que buscarse la vida para volver a enriquecerlo. Pero esa riqueza siempre llega a la derecha que tan rápido como puede (el corazón late cada segundo aprox) se lo pule todo todito.

El cuerpo humano es sabio y bien refleja los comportamientos humanos. Cuando se abusa, se bloquea y peta. Si se coge a tiempo, se puede poner un marcapasos para forzar los latidos que mantengan en funcionamiento el circuito. Pero un marcapasos suele tener una pila que hay que cambiar cada X tiempo. ¿les suena eso a lo que está haciendo el BCE?.


----------



## ponzi (30 Sep 2012)

bertok dijo:


> The Descent me impresionó la primera vez que la ví. Es una de esas sorpresas que te encuentras en el torrent ::
> 
> La saga de Resident Evil la he visto entera (en pocos días sale otra con Michelle Rodriguez :baba.
> 
> Silent Hill y The Ring también las he pasado por la piedra



Tengo que verla. Casino es de esas peliculas que no le va a dejar indiferente (Sharon stone y Robert de niro).Ha probado el submundo Tarantino? Reservoir Dogs ,Pulp fiction o Malditos bastardos...Es como pasearse por burbuja pero a lo bestia...eso si que da miedo y no los engendros del mal.Que ha pasado con Mila jokovich o como se llame??En la 1 pelicula hizo un papelon.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Sep 2012)

Buenas. Ya es Octubre. Mañana nos vemos...


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo que verla. Casino es de esas peliculas que no le va a dejar indiferente (Sharon stone y Robert de niro).Ha probado el submundo Tarantino? Reservoir Dogs ,Pulp fiction o Malditos bastardos...Es como pasearse por burbuja pero a lo bestia...eso si que da miedo y no los engendros del mal.Que ha pasado con Mila jokovich o como se llame??En la 1 pelicula hizo un papelon.



Reservoir Dogs y Pulp Fiction han caido. Malditos Bastardos la tengo descargada hace meses pero no he encontrado el momento de motivación para verla.

Tarantino tienela película que más me ha impactado de siempre: The Hostel I. No la volveré a ver

[YOUTUBE]DE7i6aTk9Mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Oct 2012)

Ahora si, que la fuerza este con todos nosotros en el místico mes del guano 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/KLRPGJ8sDbU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mataresfacil (1 Oct 2012)

Este mes propongo una porra para ver quien acierta que banco cierra definitivamente sus puertas.

Yo apuesto por el Popular.

Si se pudiese mañana unos cortos y a forrarse.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Reservoir Dogs y Pulp Fiction han caido. Malditos Bastardos la tengo descargada hace meses pero no he encontrado el momento de motivación para verla.
> 
> Tarantino tienela película que más me ha impactado de siempre: The Hostel I. No la volveré a ver
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DE7i6aTk9Mk[/YOUTUBE]



El ser humano supera con creces a cualquier engendro del mal. Tarantino en esos submundos es un artista ademas el en si da miedo. A mi no me gustaria vivir cerca de su casa. Yo vi Malditos bastardos en el cine y hubiese preferido no hacerlo por la escena final (ya me entenderas, aunque en la tele no es lo mismo) pero bueno alguna de Tarantino tenia que ver en el cine.Tengo pendiente Jackie Brown es la unica que me queda.	A mi ex la gustaban todas las de Saw, nunca lo llegue a entender (al margen de la 1) porque yo a partir de la 2 lo pasaba fatal, ya no tenian ni guion era sadismo puro y duro..


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Puestos a pensar en voz alta, les voy a contar otra analogía sobre cómo actúa un mecanismo perfectamente determinado para extraer el valor de los bienes y deshacerse de los desechos que queden. Se trata de la castuza y les anticipo que estos HDLGP nunca reciclan. Destruyen y olvidan.

Resulta que las células del cuerpo humano necesitan oxigeno y nutrientes. El mecanismo de transporte para hacerlos llegar reside en el aparato circulatorio que antes he explicado muy someramente. El oxigeno se obtiene a través del aparato respiratorio, que muy de pasada he mencionado en el post anterior.

Bueno al lío. Los nutrientes se obtienen a través de la digestión. Es fácil entender que las células no pueden comerse una galleta directamente (no les cabe en la boca ). Por eso ingerimos el alimento por la boca. Después tenemos que mastica la comida (es fácil entender cómo una galleta no puede viajar entera por el cuerpo humano). El proceso de masticación se desarrolla a través de los dientes (en cada dentadura tenemos 2 caninos, 4 incisivos, 4 premolares y 6 muelas ..... todos de leche excepto las muelas .... aunque algunos por cómo actúan tienen 800 colmillos). Esa comida triturada se mezcla con saliva (segregada por las glándulas salivares de la garganta) con la lengua. Ese primero proceso de transformación genera el "bolo alimenticio" que viajará por la faringe y posteriormente por el esófago (la epíglotis evita que se meta hacia por pulmones vía la laringe). Una vez que llega al estómago accede por el cardias. En el estómago se produce el segundo gran proceso de transformación. Con los movimientos del estómago y mezclándose con los jugos gástricos (segregados por las glándulas estomacales) se forma un nuevo producto denominado "quimo". Este producto sale por el píloro y accede al intestino delgado. Ahí se produce un nuevo gran proceso de transformación. Y es muy importante porque la naturaleza le ha reservado los 6 metros que suele tener de longitud el intestino delgado. El "quimo" se mezcla con los jugos pancreáticos (segregados por el páncreas), con los jugos intestinales (segregados por las glándulas intestinales) y con la bilis (segragada por el hígado) y se forma una sustancia muy rica en nutrientes. Es el "quilo". Ahí ya está la carne de gacela muy tierna, ahí ya está muy a la vista el dinero de los contribuyentes. En el camino de tránsito que queda por el intestino (el año fiscal de los contribuyentes) se produce el mayor desfalco de valor que puede ser observado en el mundo. Millones de pelos absorbentes extraen todos los nutrientes que pueden. Da igual que sean muchos que pocos, cual castuzos vacían la bolsa. Lo que queda es una masa de cierta solidez que carece de total valor. Es decir, las gacelas roidas por las hienas, los ciudadanos escaldados y arruinados. Después esos nutrientes pasan a la sangre para que puedan ser desviados a los órganos que los demandan (castuzos por doquier a quienes la carne tierna de gacelas les encanta, igual que un buen lechón de 14 semanas). El resto viaja al vertedero vía intestino grueso (ciego, colón y recto) para ser expulsado por el ano en los sitios destinados al efecto.

La vida de la gacela y del ahorrador honrado está muy bien representada por el aparato digestivo.

Si tengo tiempo y ganas, les contaré cómo funciona el aparato reproductor ::


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El ser humano supera con creces a cualquier engendro del mal. Tarantino en esos submundos es un artista ademas el en si da miedo. A mi no me gustaria vivir cerca de su casa. Yo vi Malditos bastardos en el cine y hubiese preferido no hacerlo por la escena final (ya me entenderas, aunque en la tele no es lo mismo) pero bueno alguna de Tarantino tenia que ver en el cine.Tengo pendiente Jackie Brown es la unica que me queda.	A mi ex *la gustaban todas las de Saw, nunca lo llegue a entender (al margen de la 1) porque yo a partir de la 2 lo pasaba fatal, ya no tenian ni guion era sadismo puro y duro..*



No veas Hostel II y Hostel III. Bastante salvaje, la verdad.


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puestos a pensar en voz alta, les voy a contar otra analogía sobre cómo actúa un mecanismo perfectamente determinado para extraer el valor de los bienes y deshacerse de los desechos que queden. Se trata de la castuza y les anticipo que estos HDLGP nunca reciclan. Destruyen y olvidan.
> 
> Resulta que las células del cuerpo humano necesitan oxigeno y nutrientes. El mecanismo de transporte para hacerlos llegar reside en el aparato circulatorio que antes he explicado muy someramente. El oxigeno se obtiene a través del aparato respiratorio, que muy de pasada he mencionado en el post anterior.
> 
> ...



Macho, separa los párrafos o espero al DVD.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Este mes propongo una porra para ver quien acierta que banco cierra definitivamente sus puertas.
> 
> Yo apuesto por el Popular.
> 
> Si se pudiese mañana unos cortos y a forrarse.



Pues crea a pies juntillas que con tiempo y algo de suerte lo mismo podemos pillar el Banco Popular a precios realmente atractivos a largo plazo. Ahí es mandatory entrar solo con señal en las series de precios.

Es de los poquitos bancos que van a hacer los deberes, no porque ellos quieran hacerlo ya que están siendo obligados ..... pero los están haciendo al fin y al cabo.

Santander y BBVA no los hacen y esos sí que están llenos de deuda pública.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

No digan que Bertok no les avisó :cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Oct 2012)

Señor Janus, eso que ha tomado debía estar caducado




Janus dijo:


> Puestos a pensar en voz alta, les voy a contar otra analogía sobre cómo actúa un mecanismo perfectamente determinado para extraer el valor de los bienes y deshacerse de los desechos que queden. Se trata de la castuza y les anticipo que estos HDLGP nunca reciclan. Destruyen y olvidan.
> 
> Resulta que las células del cuerpo humano necesitan oxigeno y nutrientes. El mecanismo de transporte para hacerlos llegar reside en el aparato circulatorio que antes he explicado muy someramente. El oxigeno se obtiene a través del aparato respiratorio, que muy de pasada he mencionado en el post anterior.
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Janus, eso que ha tomado debía estar caducado



No es eso, esta tarde estaba ayudando a los críos a estudiar ciencias naturales :XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues crea a pies juntillas que con tiempo y algo de suerte lo mismo podemos pillar el Banco Popular a precios realmente atractivos a largo plazo. Ahí es mandatory entrar solo con señal en las series de precios.
> 
> Es de los poquitos bancos que van a hacer los deberes, no porque ellos quieran hacerlo ya que están siendo obligados ..... pero los están haciendo al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Santander y BBVA no los hacen y esos sí que están llenos de deuda pública.



Cuidado con la cartera de activos tóxicos del Popular y la evolución de la morosidad que les viene. No sé si serán capaces de aguantar sin ser engullidos por otro banco.

Si aguanta, es un serio candidato para tener en cartera. Todavía le queda mucho que bajar (+50%).


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, separa los párrafos o espero al DVD.



Se me olvidaba mencionar que la ginebra y la cerveza no siguen ese circuito. Van directamente a la cabeza y por eso abusar marea ::


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Janus, eso que ha tomado debía estar caducado



Un revuelto de langostinos de dos huevos. Eso sí, sin pan que no había.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No digan que Bertok no les avisó :cook:



Coño!!!, la nueva maqueta del Bernabeu!!!!


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No veas Hostel II y Hostel III. Bastante salvaje, la verdad.



Ya van por la 3 : A mi con hostel me paso lo mismo.La vi una vez y no tengo ganas de volver a verla, asi que a la segunda ni me acerque. Una cosa es reservoir dogs con alguna escena subida de tono pero con su guion mas o menos estructurado y otra cosa muy diferente es el sadismo puro y duro. Soy mas de drama,accion o comedias pero siempre con buenos guipnes detras.Por cierto hablando de peliculas originales...tengo una discusion que aun no he conseguido resolver ... Como acaba origen? Yo tengo mi idea pero por lo visto no es la de la mayoria.


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gracias por la sugerencia pero me entretendré con *The Descent*. :fiufiu:



Bajando....no soy muy del género pero le daré una oportunidad, me ha gustado la crítica::


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No es eso, esta tarde estaba ayudando a los críos a estudiar ciencias naturales :XX:



Amigos, traten de adquirir cultura. Vamos derechos hacia Olduvai y toda la clave estará en el "conosimiento" para unos y el "coñocimiento" para otros.

Lean sobre cómo los españoles se las ingeniaban en tiempos de conquista de Napoleón. Aprenderán mucho.
Después, ya saben se ponen una bata blanca y vivirán de puta_madre sobre la ignorancia del resto. Recuerden, el medievo. Saquen lecturas positivas sobre cómo unos cazaban y arriesgaban sus vidas (paleolítico) y otros se dedicaban a tocarse los huevos a través de la siembra y el ganado (neolítico).

Siempre digo, quienes me conocen lo saben bien, que la ignorancia y el orgullo cuestan dinero, mucho dinero.


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

...lo que me faltaba por ver: un recorrido anatómico-forense por las escuelas de pensamiento socio-económico...


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Iniciado por Janus
> Pues crea a pies juntillas que con tiempo y algo de suerte lo mismo podemos pillar el Banco Popular a precios realmente atractivos a largo plazo. *Ahí es mandatory entrar solo con señal en las series de precios*.
> 
> Es de los poquitos bancos que van a hacer los deberes, no porque ellos quieran hacerlo ya que están siendo obligados ..... pero los están haciendo al fin y al cabo.
> ...



Ahora sí que iba separado en párrafos.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...lo que me faltaba por ver: un recorrido anatómico-forense por las escuelas de pensamiento socio-económico...



Pues estoy dándole vueltas a un buen post acerca de cómo las élites subcionan el dinero de las clases humildes durante toda la historia del ser humano.

Pero eso será en octubre


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, traten de adquirir cultura. Vamos derechos hacia Olduvai y toda la clave estará en el "conosimiento" para unos y el "coñocimiento" para otros.
> 
> Lean sobre cómo los españoles se las ingeniaban en tiempos de conquista de Napoleón. Aprenderán mucho.
> Después, ya saben se ponen una bata blanca y vivirán de puta_madre sobre la ignorancia del resto. Recuerden, el medievo. Saquen lecturas positivas sobre cómo unos cazaban y arriesgaban sus vidas (paleolítico) y otros se dedicaban a tocarse los huevos a través de la siembra y el ganado (neolítico).
> ...



Yo me estoy haciendo con una minibiblioteca.Desde luego la historia es la herramienta mas solida para no cometer los mismos errores que nuestros antepasados.A dia de hoy aun me sorprende que la gente no asimile lo que paso en la bastilla o como fueron los meses posteriores simplemente lo ven como algo de ciencia ficcion.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues estoy dándole vueltas a un buen post acerca de cómo las élites subcionan el dinero de las clases humildes durante toda la historia del ser humano.
> 
> Pero eso será en octubre



ya es octubre o

aunque espero sea algo mas claro que la analogia de las gacelas y ahorradores honestos con el sistema digestivo


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

Bravo Janus por la analogía, además me ha recordado viejos tiempos:Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ... Como acaba origen? Yo tengo mi idea pero por lo visto no es la de la mayoria.



Pues la verdad, no sé si es que no la vi en las condiciones necesarias, pero no me enganchó, la vi entera, pero no fue una peli que recuerde como que me haya impactado. Tal vez porque la vi al día siguiente de ver Shutter Island...ésta sí que me gustó.

Así a bote pronto mis indispensables son:

- El Padrino 1
- Pulp Fiction (la segunda vez la vi con libreta y lapiz al lado para apuntar las escenas y luego unirlas)
- La vida de Brian
- Naranja Mecánica
- La lista de Schindler
- blablabla

Que seguramente estarán hartos de que se las recomienden...

Menos conocidas por el público general pero MUY buenas, les dejo las siguientes recomendaciones. No son conocidas al ser algo antiguas (algunas en blanco y negro) pero son auténticos peliculones.


- Barry Lindon de Kubrick
- Qué bello es vivir
- Testigo de cargo
- El Golpe
- Ser o no ser


Y ya si quieren meterse en el rollo japo, "Ichi the killer"...cojonuda, y eso que el género en cuestión no es de mis predilectos.


Ha pasado algo? Futuros ibex han bajado 20 puntos en un par de horas8:


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo me estoy haciendo con una minibiblioteca.Desde luego la historia es la herramienta mas solida para no cometer los mismos errores que nuestros antepasados.A dia de hoy aun me sorprende que la gente no asimile lo que paso en la bastilla o como fueron los meses posteriores simplemente lo ven como algo de ciencia ficcion.



Es así, esta mañana estaba con mi familia en un parque y de repente veo a los niños con un palo dandole hostias a un castaño para coger unas castañas. Primera imprudencia, el envoltorio del fruto tiene unos pinchos considerables que pueden hacer mucho daño si caen en la cabeza.

Después con los frutos en el suelo, a pisarlos para extraer las castañas. Segunda imprudencia, hay que tener cuidado porque esos pinchos en algunos frutos pueden atravesar una suela de goma que sea delgada.

Está bien que unos niños cometan esos errores porque es la primera vez. Pero yo que tengo más experiencia me puse a hacer el burro con ellos.

Es la naturaleza humana, habrá mil bastillas, mil waterloos ...... pero coño, que toque uno en estos tiempos en España. Es necesario.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ya es octubre o
> 
> aunque espero sea algo mas claro que la analogia de las gacelas y ahorradores honestos con el sistema digestivo



La primera hora es de cuartelillo, no cuenta. Será entonces en el mes que empieza con "Todos los Santos" y acaba con "San Andrés".


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues la verdad, no sé si es que no la vi en las condiciones necesarias, pero no me enganchó, la vi entera, pero no fue una peli que recuerde como que me haya impactado. Tal vez porque la vi al día siguiente de ver Shutter Island...ésta sí que me gustó.
> 
> Así a bote pronto mis indispensables son:
> 
> ...



Les voy a decir una película muy muy buena. De esas que transmiten felicidad y que ponen blanco sobre negro en cuanto lo que es importante y lo que no lo es. Yo la he visto varias veces y en alguna se me han saltado las lágrimas.

Es "Noche de fin de año". Alguno dirá que es una mariconada, pero veánla y no se dejen llevar por las impresiones.

Otra película que me ha gustado mucho, sobre todo el final, es la recreación de la vida de Notorious Big. Ese último paseo por Brooklyn es muy emotivo.

De las mejores en artes marciales, sin ninguna duda es IP Man. Realmente muy muy buena.
Un rollo bastante más fantástico pero sin duda de mis favoritas, es Ninja Assasin. Hay que verla entera.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues la verdad, no sé si es que no la vi en las condiciones necesarias, pero no me enganchó, la vi entera, pero no fue una peli que recuerde como que me haya impactado. Tal vez porque la vi al día siguiente de ver Shutter Island...ésta sí que me gustó.
> 
> Así a bote pronto mis indispensables son:
> 
> ...



Muy buenas peliculas. Lo raro de origen es que nadie sabe realmente como acaba. Que bello es vivir es una de mis peliculas favoritas. Apuntate las de clint eastwood como director ,Match point, las de amenabar (menos la ultima),no es pais para viejos,infiltrados (martin scorsesse tiene peliculas muy buenas)...Me apunto la japo


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Esas acciones / emisiones que recomienda, ¿quién las compra?. Yo no!!!!.

Robert Shiller: "¿Debe España salir del euro? Quizás sea la mejor opción" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Popular encarga una macroampliación a UBS y Deutsche con un gran descuento - elConfidencial.com

Tienen que hacerla con un gran descuento porque no se pueden permitir que no se cubra totalmente. Estando los mercados jodidos y temerosos, van a tener que bajar mucho el precio. Ya veremos qué plantean y después lo analizamos.

Se deberían dar mucha mucha prisa para que esté en dos semanas. Sería de locos esperar uno o dos meses porque si el mercado se asusta ..... bajará mucho la bolsa y correrán un gran riesgo de no cubrir la ampliación. No es buena idea dejar tiempo por medio están RameroJoy por ahí diciendo sandeces. Como le dé por decir que no va a pedir el rescate ....... los mercados se van a poner muy burros.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les voy a decir una película muy muy buena. De esas que transmiten felicidad y que ponen blanco sobre negro en cuanto lo que es importante y lo que no lo es. Yo la he visto varias veces y en alguna se me han saltado las lágrimas.
> 
> Es "Noche de fin de año". Alguno dirá que es una mariconada, pero veánla y no se dejen llevar por las impresiones.
> 
> ...



La unica que he visto ha sido la ultima y como diria Lobato "Si parpadean se lo pierden" ,sin lugar a dudas es de vertigo. Las otras no las conocia asi que apuntadas quedan


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Popular encarga una macroampliación a UBS y Deutsche con un gran descuento - elConfidencial.com
> 
> Tienen que hacerla con un gran descuento porque no se pueden permitir que no se cubra totalmente. Estando los mercados jodidos y temerosos, van a tener que bajar mucho el precio. Ya veremos qué plantean y después lo analizamos.
> 
> Se deberían dar mucha mucha prisa para que esté en dos semanas. Sería de locos esperar uno o dos meses porque si el mercado se asusta ..... bajará mucho la bolsa y correrán un gran riesgo de no cubrir la ampliación. No es buena idea dejar tiempo por medio están RameroJoy por ahí diciendo sandeces. Como le dé por decir que no va a pedir el rescate ....... los mercados se van a poner muy burros.



Yo ahi no meteria ni un duro. Eso es peor que la colmena de Cela.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Hay que verlas, son muy buenas. Muy diferentes pero muy buenas.


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy buenas peliculas. Lo raro de origen es su final,nadie se pone de acuerdo. Que bello es vivir es una de mis peliculas favoritas. Apuntate las de clint eastwood como director ,Match point, las de amenabar (menos la ultima),no es pais para viejos,infiltrados (martin scorsesse tiene peliculas muy buenas)...Me apunto la japo



Vistas, me veré las de amenabar, sólo he visto tesis y abre los ojos.


Futuros ibex siguen aumentando caída:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Mañana tenemos barbacoa a fuego lento.Esta rojo hasta wall street. El ibex marcando tendencia -30 puntos


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo ahi no meteria ni un duro. Eso es peor que la colmena de Cela.



No seré yo quien lo recomiendo para que no me digan aquello de "I put my trust in you" pero hay que estar abierto a analizar cualquier oportunidad. Hacerlo es gratis.

El Banco Popular tiene un core capital muy alto y ahí tiene un buen colchón. Aparte de la liquidez que tiene, habría que sumar los recursos que capte en la emisión de Banco Pastor y lo que recaude en esta macro ampliación. Además está pendiente de vender su filial de internet (ni de coña va a obtener los 2000 millones que sueña) y su filial de tarjetas. Con todo ello se va por encima de los 5000 millones adicionales.
Ya ha purgado mucho y no todo es infinito, ni las deudas.

Su verdadero problema es que a los mandos de la nave de "España" está un payaso como RameroJoy que nos puede meter en un buen lío en Europa (no se puede vacilar a tu amo) y/o con el tema de Catalonia.

Otro gran peligro, y este es importante, es que el escenario adverso de Oliver Wyman (el que pone sobre el tapete unas necesidades de más de 3000 millones) se basa en asumir un core capital del 6% cuando ahora es del 9%. Eso es mucho dinero por lo que el agujero de llegar a ese escenario sería bastante mayor de esos más de 3000 millones. Además, ese escenario no parece tan poco factible porque se basa en unos ratios de paro e inflación que casi ya están hoy presentes. También es de chiste la previsión worst case del precio de la vivienda.

Pero, al menos hay que hacer el ejercicio de mirarlo con el nivel de atención que requiere. Se trata de dinero y de oportunidades. Si llega ese escenario adverso o uno previsiblemente peor, la preocupación de todos nosotros irá más allá de si hemos invertido en un banco o no.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Vistas, me veré las de amenabar, sólo he visto tesis y abre los ojos.
> 
> 
> Futuros ibex siguen aumentando caída:rolleye:



El IBEX tiene que sufrir porque el Banco Popular ha marcado el camino para el resto. Vamos a ver qué hace el Bankinter, Banesto y los demás. Y ojo con el SAN y el BBVA porque no todo el monte es orégano. Por mucho que digan los papelotes del Oliver Wyman, el mercado no les deja subir y eso es por algo. El dinero suele ser sabio, y si no lo es .... manda y eso es lo que importa.

Detrás están las empresas españolas que tienen que refinanciar contínuamente su deuda y para ello necesitan que los bancos tengan cash. Muchas empresas no van a poder mirar a los bancos extranjeros porque éstos han cerrado sus puertas a España. Lejos quedan los años en los que RBS se metía en todos los sitios sin mirar solvencia ni perspectivas de negocio.


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

A ver quién es el primero del hilo que se siente así en octubre.

[YOUTUBE]BxV3zLucNqk[/YOUTUBE]



Mañana más:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No seré yo quien lo recomiendo para que no me digan aquello de "I put my trust in you" pero hay que estar abierto a analizar cualquier oportunidad. Hacerlo es gratis.
> 
> El Banco Popular tiene un core capital muy alto y ahí tiene un buen colchón. Aparte de la liquidez que tiene, habría que sumar los recursos que capte en la emisión de Banco Pastor y lo que recaude en esta macro ampliación. Además está pendiente de vender su filial de internet (ni de coña va a obtener los 2000 millones que sueña) y su filial de tarjetas. Con todo ello se va por encima de los 5000 millones adicionales.
> Ya ha purgado mucho y no todo es infinito, ni las deudas.
> ...



No se fie del core capital, es una medida del riesgo erronea. No valora algo que en banca es muy valioso y es la criba previa que hace el equipo de riesgos. No es lo mismo un core de 10% sobre los activos de bankia que sobre la banca march o bankinter...A cuantos inmigrantes de la construccion han dado hipotecas los march o bankinter?? Hay un video de Pedro guerrero el presidente de bankinter que deja en entredicho ese analisis y con razon.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Coño, pero mejor tenerlo que no tenerlo. No soy de los que se fíen tampoco del de SAN ni del de BBVA. A mí hace muchos años me dió una hipoteca La Caixa sin pedir ni nómina ni declaración de la renta. Pregunté por qué y me dijeron que había pedido menos de lo que valoraba la tasación y que era un activo que se iba a revalorizar con el tiempo. Eso era en La Caixa que como catalanes son muy agarrados. Imagine cómo anda el percal en el resto.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

El core capital no vale para nada.De hecho casi preferiria que lo quitasen , eso que nos ahorrariamos. Nunca sera lo mismo un 10% de activos bancarios de gente de alta solvencia que de temporales. Hay cada burrada que madre mia...Un ejemplo (55 años inmigrante hipoteca de 180000 = 160000 piso + 20000 coche) para que entrase la operacion metieron 3 avalistas. Lo mejor de todo es que era autonomo haciendo chapuzas. Ahora pregunto de que te sirve decir que el 10% es capital de alta calidad?? Es una tomadura de pelo. El unico core capital real es coger a tres personas de diferente solvencia y pedirles que vayan al mismo banco pidiendo creditos o hipotecas, es la unica forma de analizar el trabajo de los analistas,de riesgos. Aun me pregunto que hacian los departamentos de riesgos de las cajas , no se si jugar al solitario o avioncitos con las solicitudes.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Recogemos los 20 pipos cantados en eurodolar. Se cumple perfectamente la previsión de perder el soporte de timeframe de horas. Ahí sí que nos vamos a la piltra una vez recogido el jornal del domingo. Vida dura la del trader, horario de puta.
Mañana más y mejor, a ver cómo amanecen los bancos. La primera hora es importante y mejor evitar trades al menos que sean muy claros. Quizá sea mejor para tradear la franja de 08:00 a 09:00.
Ojo con los usanos, que como se den la vuelta y le metan el velón verde, ya puede el Popular ampliar 10.000 millones y el SAN seguirle .... que no hay quien pueda con el verde.
A ver con qué tontería se amanece RameroJoy /o windows. El resto de ministros pintan entre poco y nada.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Oct 2012)

Mi séptimo Octubre en el foro. Ya he sobrevivido a seis apocalipsis. A ver el séptimo ...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Oct 2012)

Octubreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es

os saludo con la Pole en los comentarios ::


----------



## peseteuro (1 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Mi séptimo Octubre en el foro. Ya he sobrevivido a seis apocalipsis. A ver el séptimo ...




Eso es una señal !! Siete vidas tiene El Gato, ésta es la definitiva ienso:


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es
> 
> os saludo con la Pole en los comentarios ::




Había un desalmado que le había votado en negativo en su comentario.... ya le he votado yo en positivo para compensar, ahora mismo su puntuación está a "0" en vez de a "-1" ::

Tochovista es mi Pastor, 
con Él no han de endosarme preferentes


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Había un desalmado que le había votado en negativo en su comentario.... ya le he votado yo en positivo para compensar, ahora mismo su puntuación está a "0" en vez de a "-1" ::
> 
> Tochovista es mi Pastor,
> con Él no han de endosarme preferentes



ahora mismo es la noticia principal de eE digital y están TODOS saludados, no se pueden quejar


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Mi séptimo Octubre en el foro. Ya he sobrevivido a seis apocalipsis. A ver el séptimo ...



El séptimo sello.

No te digo nah y te lo digo tó.


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es
> 
> os saludo con la Pole en los comentarios ::




Votado comentado y sus regalo este poema

"Bajé al río pensando que era mozuela, y por poco me la cuela" Con cariño para el pirata. 

Guano hazme tuyo...


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

La CNMV suspende la cotización de Banco Popular - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La CNMV suspende la cotización de Banco Popular - elEconomista.es






Todavía no han abierto y las primeras bajas esfinterianas aparecen :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La CNMV suspende la cotización de Banco Popular - elEconomista.es



sí, ahí tengo la subpole ::

también saludados :


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es

El comentario 7 es el mio..no filtran nada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

ioputas!!! troleando el ecoñomista!!!! :XX:


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es
> 
> El comentario 7 es el mio..no filtran nada



son comentarios de calidà ¿quién osaría a filtar/borrar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

la hostia va ser guapa....italia -1%, donde van ellos, vamos nos.


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ioputas!!! troleando el ecoñomista!!!! :XX:



cómo que trolleando?

al menos, en mi caso, estoy en la misma línea de comments que en este hilo :XX:


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ioputas!!! troleando el ecoñomista!!!! :XX:




Soooy un trolaaazo, me gusta el pedaaaazo,

lalalala laaaa la la , la la

:XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]WkbXW7lv7bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

Vamooooooh (1er gráfico en página 25... :ouch

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012737933&k=1627c3356b0367adcbfd5b59ae7fc09f" height="400" width ="700" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, plataforma de <a href="https://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >trading online</a>.</iframe>


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es
> 
> El comentario 7 es el mio..no filtran nada





> El Guano ha llegado, compraremos barato gracias a Rajoy.
> 
> El HVEI35 está en sus indicadores máximos pandoriles



Dios mio...quien lea esto.... Le he dado un positivo.


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Oct 2012)

Guanos días.

Espero que hayan tenido un feliz fin de semana, porque la semana se presenta movida.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

Allá vamos ezah vela negrá!!!



Spoiler


----------



## peseteuro (1 Oct 2012)

Hace unas palomitas ?







Para tí también, primo lejano de pandoro ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

Será en octubre....

North Korea Threatens South | Breaking Video News | Newzar

_The North Korean military threatened to “reduce all the rat-like groups and the bases for provocations to ashes in three or four minutes, (or) in much shorter time, by unprecedented peculiar means and methods of our own style.”_


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

Cuidadín que el SP no ha parado de subir...


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Donde esta mi pandoradaaaaa!!!!!!!!







Algún trasero me resulta familiá....


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Me la juego a que esta es una subidita flander...tierna como un teletubbie


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Parece que el esperado guano de momento se ha topado con el místico 7.700...

Sigue activa la opción de suelo de cara a rally hasta fin de año...

S2s


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Oct 2012)

GU.... Vamos que, ¡como corre esto! Buenos dias por la mañana temprano.
Ya está aquí octubre, ya llegó el otoño
.
.
.


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Parece que el esperado guano de momento se ha topado con el místico 7.700...
> 
> Sigue activa la opción de suelo de cara a rally hasta fin de año...
> 
> S2s



Espere que el oso está entretenido, enseguida vuelve con nosotros


----------



## nombre (1 Oct 2012)

que nadie le lleve la contraria, pandoro siempre tiene razón :cook:


----------



## peseteuro (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Parece que el esperado guano de momento se ha topado con el místico 7.700...
> 
> Sigue activa la opción de suelo de cara a rally hasta fin de año...
> 
> S2s



Para crear directrices bajistas tienen que formarse algunas velas alcistas para que se sujete


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> que nadie le lleve la contraria, pandoro siempre tiene razón :cook:



su firma! Pase por caja bellaco! :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

Vamos a hacerle un intento... 3 minis al SP, ahora que parece que relaja... 2 puntos de SL.


----------



## pipoapipo (1 Oct 2012)

joer q cohete el DAX

en breve vamos a saber si es verdad o ficcion


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

Parece que el SP en lugar de corregir quiere consolidar. Cuidado amiguitos, que este cohete nos saca de la atmosfera...


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

Queremos nuestro guano

Buenod dias


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Oct 2012)

Me ha saltado una compra de Iberdrólicas a 3.50. Nunca aprendo. Veremos que tal....


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Donde está el gato? :


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Madremía... todos con el guano, algunos habéis venido hasta con el babero puesto y vuestras palomitas para disfrutar del espectáculo... y ahora resulta que no echan vuestra pélícula favorita... la de la "reserva de gacelas"

En fín... que cosas, no?

S2s


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Madremía... todos con el guano, algunos habéis venido hasta con el babero puesto y vuestras palomitas para disfrutar del espectáculo... y ahora resulta que no echan vuestra pélícula favorita... la de la "reserva de gacelas"
> 
> En fín... que cosas, no?
> 
> S2s



Cuando esta tarde tengamos los 7580 en pantalla ya me contará....

Estaremos todos para recoger nuestro owned ::


----------



## nombre (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> su firma! Pase por caja bellaco! :XX: :XX:





Lo mejor de las ultimas 26 paginas. Que no se le suba


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

5300 O 4800 para la quincena de diciembre , advertidos quedan , pero como lo haran solo lo sabe humilde servidor ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Madremía... todos con el guano, algunos habéis venido hasta con el babero puesto y vuestras palomitas para disfrutar del espectáculo... y ahora resulta que no echan vuestra pélícula favorita... la de la "reserva de gacelas"
> 
> En fín... que cosas, no?
> 
> S2s



RS que tal el mapa, cuelguelo porque esta muy bien eso de venir y meterse con los ositos pero por lo menos muestrenos el camino hacia los toros.

PD: 27 paginas ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 5300 O 4800 para la quincena de diciembre , advertidos quedan , pero como lo haran solo lo sabe humilde servidor ::



MV cuanto tiempo, como te va la vida? Guanazo maximos pronosticas. Esto me dice que es hora de comprar ibex.


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Esta imagen es de hace un año.... vuelve a estar de actualidá


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 5300 O 4800 para la quincena de diciembre , advertidos quedan , pero como lo haran solo lo sabe humilde servidor ::



La clave es no decir el año... eso hace aumentar la probabilidad de que la expresión sea cierta...

S2s


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> La clave es no decir el año... eso hace aumentar la probabilidad de que la expresión sea cierta...
> 
> S2s



Se ha ganado una cerveza...ahora se la llevo


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 5300 O 4800 para la quincena de diciembre , advertidos quedan , pero como lo haran solo lo sabe humilde servidor ::



Vaya, eres totalmente opuesto a rbotic,

¿quién tendra razón?


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya, eres totalmente opuesto a rbotic,
> 
> ¿quién tendra razón?



Son el mismo....es una nueva versión de la estrategia cortilarga ienso:


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Son el mismo....es una nueva versión de la estrategia cortilarga ienso:



O la estrategia del cocodrilo que parece un tronco...
Venga a comer ñus! Oiga... porque yo lo valgo!

S2s


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

El SP justo en la media de 200 a 30min.... si la supera agarrense los machos...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV cuanto tiempo, como te va la vida? Guanazo maximos pronosticas. Esto me dice que es hora de comprar ibex.



despues del guanazo se termina la tendencia bajista del ibex , hasta la quincena de diciembre hay tiempo incluso para llevarlo parriba antes de guanear


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Por si alguien decide borrarse de la lista de espera del gran guano que todo lo puede... el siguiente nivel místico está en el 8.100... no deberíamos tardar muchas sesiones en llegar...

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Poquer de 7 en el IBEX... suma y sigue...


----------



## Sipanha (1 Oct 2012)

Elegí un mal día para dejar de esnifar pegamento. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

7780 corto ibex con tres cojones :Baile:

robotics huevonazo no te das cuen de na siquiera :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Jo jo jo ::


----------



## Sipanha (1 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo ::



Y a mi nada mas que hace venirme esto a la cabeza con estos dos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

Ustec sabe perfectamente donde vamos.









muertoviviente dijo:


> despues del guanazo se termina la tendencia bajista del ibex , hasta la quincena de diciembre hay tiempo incluso para llevarlo parriba antes de guanear


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7780 corto ibex con tres cojones
> 
> robotics huevonazo no te das cuen de na siquiera



::::::::


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7780 corto ibex con tres cojones :Baile:
> 
> robotics huevonazo no te das cuen de na siquiera :ouch:



Mierda, me ha saltado una orden de corto al DAX en los 7300 justo antes de leerte!!! (1 euro por punto)

Tengo miedo, voy en la misma dirección en real que el mind trading de MV... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

claro que humilde servidor sabe donde vamos , pero no estoy seguro de como lo haremos , veo dos opciones , BRB en dos tramos o HCHi :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

Y estan hechos los prisioneros....


----------



## pollastre (1 Oct 2012)

Tenga ojete-calor, porque se está gestando el último arreón...

El 7K3 es una mística trampa. Si yo fuera a entrar corto, esperaría al 7335 (relevante por razones que no pronunciaré aquí :: ) y cargaría a bayoneta calada desde ahí, mínimo 30 pips hasta volver al entorno del 7K3.



Burbujilimo dijo:


> Mierda, me ha saltado una orden de corto al DAX en los 7300 justo antes de leerte!!! (1 euro por punto)
> 
> Tengo miedo, voy en la misma dirección en real que el mind trading de MV... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenga ojete-calor, porque se está gestando el último arreón...
> 
> El 7K3 es una mística trampa. Si yo fuera a entrar corto, esperaría al 7335 (relevante por razones que no pronunciaré aquí :: ) y cargaría a bayoneta calada desde ahí, mínimo 30 pips hasta volver al entorno del 7K3.



Gracias malvado especulador, fuera +1 (punto=euro). 

Pongo orden a los 7333 (7335-spread tirando por arriba).


----------



## Sipanha (1 Oct 2012)

Amos a mojarnos.

Dia soleado con nubes y chaparrones aislados en el SPX500.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349528-flash-popular-anuncia-que-suspende-dividendo-de-octubre.html


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (1 Oct 2012)

Perdidas gordas...



> Además, durante la presentación han reconocido que cerrará el año con una pérdida de 2.300 millones, frente a la previsión de beneficio de 400 millones. Aunque prevé alcanzar un beneficio neto de 547 millones de euros el 2013 y de 1.417 millones en 2014, según ha informado a la CNMV.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

Popular comenzará a cotizar a las 11h.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Oct 2012)

Apuestas. ¿A un euro?

Para los que saben tirar rallas, como me gustaría un gráfico de Bankia, para comparar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Apuestas. ¿A un euro?
> 
> Para los que saben tirar rallas, como me gustaría un gráfico de Bankia, para comparar.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

El tema es si el SP está tranquilo y arrastra a Europa o es al revés. Creo que es lo primero.


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Viendo como está el patio, puede haber cierto para-lelismo. ¿No creen?

Para los amantes de emociones fuertes, mientras abren Eurovergas.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

De Guindos y Rehn comparecerán a las 13:45 horas - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenga ojete-calor, porque se está gestando el último arreón...
> 
> El 7K3 es una mística trampa. Si yo fuera a entrar corto, esperaría al 7335 (relevante por razones que no pronunciaré aquí :: ) y cargaría a bayoneta calada desde ahí, mínimo 30 pips hasta volver al entorno del 7K3.



Mr. P, ¿decía usted futuro o contado?


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

Uff el popular, -11,82.

Esto promete un mes entretenido.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

tocado la alcista del lateral 7500-7600 y pabajo , si lo sabia pero me pudieron las ganas de guano


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Uff el popular, -11,82.
> 
> Esto promete un mes entretenido.



Y verá cuando se enteren los del depósito "los lunes ga-sol" :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Oct 2012)

¿Sera el Popular un caso de Bankia 2? :::::


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Uff el popular, -11,82.
> 
> Esto promete un mes entretenido.



Aguanten en guardia, todavía no!


----------



## Claca (1 Oct 2012)

Lo tenía para el finde, pero al final se me pasó colgarlo, así que lo hago ahora. El BUND:






_Una posibilidad..._

Las bolsas van alcanzando puntos de soporte y el bono alemán, que normalmente replica inversamente la evolución de la renta variable, choca contra la resistencia. Es uno de los motivos que me lleva a pensar que de momento la situación es del todo salvable, aunque eso, cuidado, no quita lo que he ido comentando cuando el IBEX alcanzó los 8.200, en el sentido de que ya no valía la pena estar dentro por el poco recorrido que le podía quedar.

Aún así es preciso ver como en la zona comprendida entre los 138 y los 137 el BUND tiene un soportazo, y las bolsas ahí, en sus niveles equivalentes, una zona de techo durísima. 

Estas semanas, pues, probablemente tengamos un un periodo de relativa tregua mientras el BUND se mueve en el lateral señalado en el gráfico, y si no es así, las mismas fronteras nos ayudarán a detectar un cambio en el escenario.


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La losa de los intereses de la deuda aboca al Gobierno a pedir el rescate - elEconomista.es
> 
> El comentario 7 es el mio..no filtran nada



votado : puntuación 20


::


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 7780 corto ibex con tres cojones :Baile:
> 
> robotics huevonazo no te das cuen de na siquiera :ouch:



:XX:
Sabes el punto de destino, pero no sabes como se llegará... yo lo tengo claro:
Sólo te salva un milagro!

El milagro es el como...

Aviso al Coronel Ratzinger para que le cuente de cara a su futura beatificación?

S2s


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> votado : puntuación 20
> 
> 
> ::



Votados posts HVEI35ers por 2ª vez...


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y verá cuando se enteren los del depósito "los lunes ga-sol" :abajo::abajo::abajo::abajo:



Pero de momento a los depositantes no les afecta, con depositos de verdad no las mierdas que venden los comerciales bancarios que no son depositos sino mierdas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero de momento a los depositantes no les afecta, con depositos de verdad no las mierdas que venden los comerciales bancarios que no son depositos sino mierdas.



Lea atentamente las condiciones del FdG.... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-318.html#post7293933


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

El bbva quiera canjear preferentes de Unimm por acciones propias. La cotización para el canje será la media de los 12, 15, 16, 17 y 18 de octubre. Así que saben...

Por cierto, el 12 hay bolsa, ya no se respeta nada...


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lea atentamente las condiciones del FdG....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-318.html#post7293933



O sea que te pueden cambiar los depositos por deuda publica y después una quita a particulares.

El gobierno puede encontrar un filon para colocar deuda publica.


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lea atentamente las condiciones del FdG....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/340323-habeis-visto-ibex-septiembre-2012-mes-de-risas-318.html#post7293933



Pirata, ¿como se me había podido pasar esto? Me parece que me voy a pulir los ahorros en calzarme ya la hipoteca, aunque me quede con poco margen... 

Sólo puedo decir dos cosas: 
- La primera aclarar que en este mensaje voy a tutearte.
- La segunda decir ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## nombre (1 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pirata, ¿como se me había podido pasar esto? Me parece que me voy a pulir los ahorros en calzarme ya la hipoteca, aunque me quede con poco margen...
> 
> Sólo puedo decir dos cosas:
> - La primera aclarar que en este mensaje voy a tutearte.
> - La segunda decir ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE.






Esta va a ser gorda, muy gorda. Se trasca la magedia :cook:


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

Entonces es mejor amortizar hipoteca por lo que pueda pasar?8:

Yo tengo el depósito bankinter hasta febrero o marzo creo:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pirata, ¿como se me había podido pasar esto? Me parece que me voy a pulir los ahorros en calzarme ya la hipoteca, aunque me quede con poco margen...
> 
> Sólo puedo decir dos cosas:
> - La primera aclarar que en este mensaje voy a tutearte.
> - La segunda decir ME CAGO EN SU PUTA MADRE.



Si tienes suficientes ahorros para pulirte la hipoteca, cancela deudas.

Regla 1. No tener deudas.

En un ambiente de inflación la deuda te protege, pero vamos a pasar a deflación, de hecho ya estamos nuestros ingresos descienden y los gastos fijos aumentan. 

Un dato importante es el bono aleman a corto plazo que muchos con tal de asegurar los ahorros estan dispuestos incluso a perder pasta.


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Entonces es mejor amortizar hipoteca por lo que pueda pasar?8:
> 
> Yo tengo el depósito bankinter hasta febrero o marzo creo:ouch:



Si, te lo recomiendo muy mucho.

Conozco gente que mantiene la hipoteca por la deducción de IRPF. 

Total la deducción por vivienda habitual le quedaran como mucho 1 o 2 años.


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si, te lo recomiendo muy mucho.
> 
> Conozco gente que mantiene la hipoteca por la deducción de IRPF.
> 
> Total la deducción por vivienda habitual le quedaran como mucho 1 o 2 años.



Pregunta tonta....

La hipoteca me pide de intereses un 2'5 - 3%.

El deposito me da un 4%.

No interesa tener la pasta, salvo bonex, quita, lio con depositos, etc....?


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pregunta tonta....
> 
> La hipoteca me pide de intereses un 2'5 - 3%.
> 
> ...



Hombre, ING tiene el FGD holandés, lo de la cabronada del FGD hispanistaní no aplica, el bonex si aplicaría entiendo (pero hay discusiones al respecto)...

A mi me quedan 3 años y medio de hipoteca y lo que pago de intereses ya es bastante menos de lo que me devuelve hacienda, con lo que a efectos prácticos tengo intereses negativos... Pero claro, a veces uno se asusta, y sin deudas se debe de dormir muy muy bien.


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pregunta tonta....
> 
> La hipoteca me pide de intereses un 2'5 - 3%.
> 
> ...



Al 4% TAE tienes que quitarle una rentencion del 21%, con lo que realmente estas consiguiendo un 3,2%.

Mira si te interesa por un 0,7% o un 0,8% correr riesgos. Desde el punto de vista fiscal con la deduccion de vivienda si, pero sin deduccion de vivienda no.

De momento quedaran unos cuantos meses que los depositos esta a buen recaudo. En caso de llegar a un segundo rescate, o que no se realice el rescate ya me preocuparía.


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Hombre, ING tiene el FGD holandés, lo de la cabronada del FGD hispanistaní no aplica, el bonex si aplicaría entiendo (pero hay discusiones al respecto)...
> 
> A mi me quedan 3 años y medio de hipoteca y lo que pago de intereses ya es bastante menos de lo que me devuelve hacienda, con lo que a efectos prácticos tengo intereses negativos... Pero claro, a veces uno se asusta, y sin deudas se debe de dormir muy muy bien.



ING fue una entidad rescatada, estuvo muy expuestas a las hipotecas subprime o sea el bankia Holandes.


----------



## Sipanha (1 Oct 2012)

Dato americano a las 4, manufacturing PMi, cuidado no os coja agachaos recogiendo jabon en la ducha. ::

El dato puede convertir este bonito dia soleado en una gota fria guapa guapa.


----------



## chameleon (1 Oct 2012)

el ING que podemos contratar aquí no es el holandés, es el ING español y le aplica el FGD español.


----------



## Kenpachi (1 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> el ING que podemos contratar aquí no es el holandés, es el ING español y le aplica el FGD español.



ING DIRECT: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina, Hipotecas, Broker, Planes, Fondos...eso es Fresh Banking



> ¿Mis fondos en ING DIRECT están cubiertos por el Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos?
> 
> 1. La supervisión del Banco Central de Holanda y la cobertura del Sistema de Garantía de Depósitos
> *El Banco ING DIRECT opera bajo la supervisión del Banco Central de Holanda y pertenece al Sistema de Garantía de Depósitos Holandés*, lo que implica una protección de hasta 100.000 euros por titular, que es la misma cantidad que se garantiza en España.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Uff el popular, -11,82.
> 
> Esto promete un mes entretenido.



Llevo meses avisando de Popular y Abengoa, espero que no haya pillado a nadie dentro. Hay euros que no merece la pena ganar


----------



## juanfer (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Llevo meses avisando de Popular y Abengoa, espero que no haya pillado a nadie dentro. Hay euros que no merece la pena ganar



He estado tentado a entrar, pero luego pienso, banco y del ibex,


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (1 Oct 2012)

En las hipotecas tengan en cuenta el sistema frances.

Que seria de un banco que concede prestamos al 2,5% y capta el dinero al 4%?

Salvo casos concretos o excepcionales lo mejor es netear la posicion acreedora deudora con el banco siempre.

Es octubre y seguimos vivos, que hago yo ahora con el ataud que tengo en el comedor?


----------



## Sipanha (1 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En las hipotecas tengan en cuenta el sistema frances.
> 
> Que seria de un banco que concede prestamos al 2,5% y capta el dinero al 4%?
> 
> ...



Ahora tiene una excusa para ir al invernadero y comprar geranios. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Atención a como el euro quiera empezar a subir...


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> He estado tentado a entrar, pero luego pienso, banco y del ibex,



No merece la pena. Popular vale mas de 3000 mill y bankinter que esta mucho mas saneado 1900 mill. De los pequeños cotizados solo veo viable a los march y a bk.Y de los grandes me fio mas de bbva que de santander


----------



## Hannibal (1 Oct 2012)

Este mes sí que va a ser el de las risas y no septiembre. Al menos siempre podremos decir a nuestros amigos y familiares "¡te lo dije!".

Aprovecho para pedir consejo; me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros tiene a mano alguna guía tipo "iniciarse en bolsa para dummmies", donde se expliquen conceptos que leo aquí y no sé ni lo que es ::. 

No pienso meterme en este momento ni jarto vino, pero si todo va bien y según como pienso, en los próximos años podríamos ver buenas oportunidades teniendo en cuenta la pérdida de valor lógica de muchos valores hispanistanies en los últimos años, y lo que queda por venir. Pero a largo plazo...

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

El oro está embalado... debiera de ser una mala noticia... pero con el mar de liquidez que hay... hay que pensar que sea hasta normal...


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> Este mes sí que va a ser el de las risas y no septiembre. Al menos siempre podremos decir a nuestros amigos y familiares "¡te lo dije!".
> 
> Aprovecho para pedir consejo; me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros tiene a mano alguna guía tipo "iniciarse en bolsa para dummmies", donde se expliquen conceptos que leo aquí y no sé ni lo que es ::.
> 
> ...



Especifique , AT,AF,Economia? Intuyo que si habla de lp se estara refiriendo a AF?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> Este mes sí que va a ser el de las risas y no septiembre. Al menos siempre podremos decir a nuestros amigos y familiares "¡te lo dije!".
> 
> Aprovecho para pedir consejo; me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros tiene a mano alguna guía tipo "iniciarse en bolsa para dummmies", donde se expliquen conceptos que leo aquí y no sé ni lo que es ::.
> 
> ...



el libro de mulder, de carpatos sorry,  leones contra gacelas, esta bien para empezar a entender algo. Esta en versión audiolibro también, internet es grande, y gratis.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lo tenía para el finde, pero al final se me pasó colgarlo, así que lo hago ahora. El BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que bien, que mi _h_analisis se parezca a su análisis. A mas corto plazo, para esta semana veo un lateral entre los 140,8X y los 142,1X luego para abajo como indica.


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el libro de mulder, de carpatos sorry,  leones contra gacelas, esta bien para empezar a entender algo. Esta en versión audiolibro también, internet es grande, y gratis.



me indicaría por favor enlace para: "Jatos contra Roboks"

audiolibro con voz de mujer (sugerente), Jracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> el ING que podemos contratar aquí no es el holandés, es el ING español y le aplica el FGD español.





Kenpachi dijo:


> ING DIRECT: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina, Hipotecas, Broker, Planes, Fondos...eso es Fresh Banking



Kenpachi is right! 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que filias más raras ha desarrollado usted....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

Fuera AMD..... papipas

Cabritos!


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Que yo sepa al ING se le aplica el FGD de Holanda, o al menos siempre ha sido de esa forma si no ha cambiado en el último momento.

Durante toda la mañana han ido metiendo volumen hasta el mediodía, alrededor de las 15 han metido otro petardazo de volumen, no es grande pero podría dar alegrías a los larguistas.


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me indicaría por favor enlace para: "Jatos contra Roboks"
> audiolibro con voz de mujer (sugerente), Jracias



Supongo que en "Jatos contra Roboks" la balanza se decanta por estos últimos... el místico 7.700 veo que no era muy conocido por estos lares, aquí sólo se habla del mardito guano que no llega...::

Será en Octubre? (la nueva decepción)

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Que yo sepa al ING se le aplica el FGD de Holanda, o al menos siempre ha sido de esa forma si no ha cambiado en el último momento.
> 
> Durante toda la mañana han ido metiendo volumen hasta l mediodía, alrededor de las 15 han metido otro petardazo de volumen, no es grande pero podría dar alegrías a los larguistas.



Cierto ING es la entidad más respaldada (Holanda) en la que un españolito de a pié puede tener su pasta gansa... para todo lo demás Bankia no está mal...

S2s


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Oct 2012)

La leche, día 1 y estoy tan lejos de la pole que la línea de salida es un puntito... )



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Que yo sepa al ING se le aplica el FGD de Holanda, o al menos siempre ha sido de esa forma si no ha cambiado en el último momento.





> 4.- AUTORIZACIÓN ADMINISTRATIVA Y ÓRGANO SUPERVISOR
> 
> *ING DIRECT es un banco que opera bajo la supervisión del Banco de Holanda y además, en España, bajo la supervisión del Banco de España*. Está inscrito como sucursal en el registro del Banco de España con el nº 1465.



ING DIRECT: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina, Hipotecas, Broker, Planes, Fondos...eso es Fresh Banking

Pues eso, que no ha cambiado.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (1 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me indicaría por favor enlace para: "Jatos contra Roboks"
> 
> audiolibro con voz de mujer (sugerente), Jracias



me parece que han bloqueado el contenido por motivos de copyright :S


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Supongo que en "Jatos contra Roboks" la balanza se decanta por estos últimos... el místico 7.700 veo que no era muy conocido por estos lares, aquí sólo se habla del mardito guano que no llega...::
> 
> Será en Octubre? (la nueva decepción)
> 
> S2s



el 7700 nunca tuvo nada de mistico bobotick por ahi habia algo mistico pero como eres un gacelon no sabes que es ::


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Oct 2012)

Para lo que vale la Super-visión del Bancospaña ..... eso y nada es lo mismo ¿Los depósitos estan garantizados en Neo-pesetas, florines o eurobonos?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Toma peponian pa el cuerpo...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (1 Oct 2012)

En España hay 2 bancos con sucursales en España que están adscritos al FGD holandés. Son ING y triodos bank.


----------



## Mulder (1 Oct 2012)

Venga, que hace mucho tiempo que no lo pongo....

*siyalodeciayo!*


----------



## Hannibal (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Especifique , AT,AF,Economia? Intuyo que si habla de lp se estara refiriendo a AF?



De todo un poco, aunque por lo que he leído veo más fiable el AF. En todo caso mis conocimientos matemáticos avanzados son escasos al lado de todo lo que se habla aquí. Por eso decía lo de "bolsa para dummies".

Antes de que se ría de mí, o después, le recuerdo que mi intención no es dedicarme a esto y posiblemente nunca invierta; es porque tengo bastante tiempo libre y me gusta saber de todo un poco :o


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

Si quedaba alguien corto lo han barrido del mapa... ahora igual nos pasamos ya toda la tarde mariconeando... pero lo suyo sería que no haya hecho más que empezar la subida...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> me indicaría por favor enlace para: "Jatos contra Roboks"
> 
> audiolibro con voz de mujer (sugerente), Jracias



josé luis cárpatos - leones contra gacelas.pdf - 4shared.com - uso compartido de documentos - descargar
La voz de mujer la pones tu si eso8:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el 7700 nunca tuvo nada de mistico bobotick por ahi habia algo mistico pero como eres un gacelon no sabes que es ::


----------



## tarrito (1 Oct 2012)

Suprimo dijo:


> josé luis cárpatos - leones contra gacelas.pdf - 4shared.com - uso compartido de documentos - descargar
> La voz de mujer la pones tu si eso8:



se agradece y tal

lo compré en su día por unos 60€ aprox

lo que busco es "diferente", digamos .... Algo-nanotiknolojia Jatorobotnika de presisión ... yu nou 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)




----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Hannibal dijo:


> De todo un poco, aunque por lo que he leído veo más fiable el AF. En todo caso mis conocimientos matemáticos avanzados son escasos al lado de todo lo que se habla aquí. Por eso decía lo de "bolsa para dummies".
> 
> Antes de que se ría de mí, o después, le recuerdo que mi intención no es dedicarme a esto y posiblemente nunca invierta; es porque tengo bastante tiempo libre y me gusta saber de todo un poco :o



Yo le recomendaria dos libros...Analisis de los estados financieros de Mary Buffet (19 eu) y el Inversor inteligente de Benjamin graham (39 eu) ademas ahora venden una version de lujo por el mismo precio comentada y con ejemplos de la burbuja .com.El primero va mas al grano el segundo es mas un libro de lectura con muchos de ejemplos


----------



## Hannibal (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo le recomendaria dos libros...Analisis de los estados financieros de Mary Buffet (19 eu) y el Inversor inteligente de Benjamin graham (39 eu) ademas ahora venden una version de lujo por el mismo precio comentada y con ejemplos de la burbuja .com.El primero va mas al grano el segundo es mas un libro de lectura con muchos de ejemplos



Anotados quedan, muchas gracias


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Oct 2012)

pandoro trabajando........


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

doble toque a la alcista del lateral trianguloso


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pandoro trabajando........



UHIII QUE VIENE PANDORO










::


----------



## J-Z (1 Oct 2012)

Mientras aguante 7650 el 8450 es posible.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Jo jo jo

Pepe Luí en su linea

_*No, no, no, no*... una oportunidad como ésta, con este buen dato de ISM de manufacturas, que consigue anular el PMI de Chicago que conocimos la semana pasada, y el Ibex 35 está eliminando prácticamente todo lo ganado, por lo que da la sensación de que la mejora ha sido utilizada para vender y eso no es una señal agradable en un día que se supone muy alcista._


----------



## J-Z (1 Oct 2012)

+1% again.


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Pepe Luí en su linea
> 
> _*No, no, no, no*... una oportunidad como ésta, con este buen dato de ISM de manufacturas, que consigue anular el PMI de Chicago que conocimos la semana pasada, y el Ibex 35 está eliminando prácticamente todo lo ganado, por lo que da la sensación de que la mejora ha sido utilizada para vender y eso no es una señal agradable en un día que se supone muy alcista._



Atentos al cierre... hasta aquí puedo leer...

S2s


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

¿Cuando me toca a mi detrás Pandoro?


----------



## Sipanha (1 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Atentos al cierre... hasta aquí puedo leer...
> 
> S2s



Tu y el Jato sois dos attention whore de mucho cuidao.

Mojate como me mojé yo por la mañana y deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tu y el Jato sois dos attention whore de mucho cuidao.
> 
> Mojate como me mojé yo por la mañana y deja de hacer el ridículo.



Coñe, perdone Ustec... me pareció que este hilo no era serio... y por aquello de que donde fueres haz lo que vieres... de esos barros vienen estos lodos!

S2s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Pepe Luí en su linea
> 
> _*No, no, no, no*... una oportunidad como ésta, con este buen dato de ISM de manufacturas, que consigue anular el PMI de Chicago que conocimos la semana pasada, y el Ibex 35 está eliminando prácticamente todo lo ganado, por lo que da la sensación de que la mejora ha sido utilizada para vender y eso no es una señal agradable en un día que se supone muy alcista._



LoL que te LoL


Me imagino a Pepe Luí dándo golpes a la maeso no no no no no


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando esta tarde tengamos los 7580 en pantalla ya me contará....
> 
> Estaremos todos para recoger nuestro owned ::





::


Este me lo como por ansias !!!!!!!


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He agarrado un mapa cartográfico y en* la zona de los 7500-7430 a dos tres sesiones*, zona importante a no perder, el paseo abajo puede ser importante (6.700 post primera semana de octubre).
> 
> Si se forma suelo en la zona 7430 entonces podemos tener un rally güapo.
> 
> De todas formas hasta el día 15 de mes ya saben, sin datos de mi sistema, así que tendré que confiar en la rappelada que me acabo de soltar.



Todavía me lo puedo comer más gordo...quedan dos sesiones ::::


----------



## J-Z (1 Oct 2012)

Los toros quieren cerrar el gap, y puede que cumplir con los 8450.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Todavía me lo puedo comer más gordo...quedan dos sesiones ::::



¿De que habla cuando se refiere a comerse algo más gordo?

Mi no entender.... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿De que habla cuando se refiere a comerse algo más gordo?
> 
> Mi no entender.... ::



el mariconerio en el HVEI es ya legendario :ouch:


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿De que habla cuando se refiere a comerse algo más gordo?
> 
> Mi no entender.... ::









DE BURGOS 8:


Jato te has dejao la web cam encendida








YA SABEMOS QUIEN ERES


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

FranR thankeado por MR.....

Murtinih!!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ::
> 
> 
> Este me lo como por ansias !!!!!!!



Ustec no es el único...... me abrí cuenta en IG la semana pasada y te da la relación de usuarios que van cortos y largos en todos los índices, divisas, acciones, etc...... De media el 75% del personal iba corto esta mañana ::

La verdad es que IG está muy bien y más si vienes de Interpobres :cook:

Qué hartón de palomitas ::


----------



## Vivomuriente (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR thankeado por MR.....
> 
> Murtinih!!!!!



Quien yo?








UPPSSS!!!1

:: :X


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ustec no es el único...... me abrí cuenta en IG la semana pasada y te da la relación de usuarios que van cortos y largos en todos los índices, divisas, acciones, etc...... De media el 75% del personal iba corto esta mañana ::
> 
> La verdad es que IG está muy bien y más si vienes de Interpobres :cook:
> 
> Qué hartón de palomitas ::



Que va hamijo, si yo no voy corto.

Lo que estoy es en liquidez buscando ventana de entrada en contado (quien lea el puto chat sabe de que hablo)


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR thankeado por MR.....
> 
> Murtinih!!!!!



Era bastante evidente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que va hamijo, si yo no voy corto.
> 
> Lo que estoy es en liquidez buscando ventana de entrada en contado (quien lea el puto chat sabe de que hablo)



y el enganchao al chat....

Que no es el irc!!!


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y el enganchao al chat....
> 
> Que no es el irc!!!



Hoyga! que soy de los "antiguos" mi número lo delata. Pero cada día está peor... mire los números de menos de cuatro cifras como casi no aparecen. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga! que soy de los "antiguos" mi número lo delata. Pero cada día está peor... mire los números de menos de cuatro cifras como casi no aparecen. ::



Ej que no ze que shá e o


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga! que soy de los "antiguos" mi número lo delata. Pero cada día está peor... mire los números de menos de cuatro cifras como casi no aparecen. ::



lo de antiguo ya se sabia :ouch:


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ej que no ze que shá e o



:
Entonces el usuario "lolaladelpuerto" que me abre privis ¿no es usted? :ouch:

Jato! que a mi me mandaba a la cama Casimiro!!!!


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CASIMIRO (1980) - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Para los que tengan peques.... :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Relajese, :

Le sentarán mal las plusvis si se acalora


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Amigo Pirata, verá usted que supe salir de AMD en el momento justo (3,40). Desde entonces, marcó en 3,41 y ha bajado después. Ahora está más o menos en el punto de entrada del anterior trade. Vamos a esperar porque quiero ver los temas.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

vamos gringuitos tirenme ese sp500 :baba:


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Es posible que el SP dé un arreón hacia abajo para asustar y llegando a ciertos niveles .... rebote con fuerza para alcanzar niveles target. Después ya se vería, queda tema por ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es posible que el SP dé un arreón hacia abajo para asustar y llegando a ciertos niveles .... rebote con fuerza para alcanzar niveles target. Después ya se vería, queda tema por ver.



para ir hacia el maximo de un supuesto HCH


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Pirata, verá usted que supe salir de AMD en el momento justo (3,40). Desde entonces, marcó en 3,41 y ha bajado después. Ahora está más o menos en el punto de entrada del anterior trade. Vamos a esperar porque quiero ver los temas.



Me salto el SP, comisiones y una paquete pipas.

Ahora ando cabalgando GT, +13cents por acción de momento


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me salto el SP, comisiones y una paquete pipas.
> 
> Ahora ando cabalgando GT, +13cents por acción de momento



si le va el tema gayer por lo menos cabalgue algo con mas cents :vomito:


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me salto el SP, comisiones y una paquete pipas.
> 
> Ahora ando cabalgando GT, +13cents por acción de momento



Si reanuda la bajista, target en 3,5. Vigilar que no anule la alcista perdida.
Saltar si procede. Estos valores no hacen prisioneros.


----------



## Janus (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si le va el tema gayer por lo menos cabalgue algo con mas cents :vomito:



Le voy a contar un secreto en voz baja. El pirata se tira al loro. Su posible zoofilia no alcanza a la especie gatuna.


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Oct 2012)

Mas Q3 yanky!!!

Evans, de la Fed de Chicago: es probable que la QE3 se prolongue hasta 2013,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Menudo atasco han montado los usanos

Hasta que alguien no abra la cartera pinta chungo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le voy a contar un secreto en voz baja. El pirata se tira al loro. Su posible zoofilia no alcanza a la especie gatuna.



Desalmado, con ese comentario ha condenado al loro a una muerte segura...







:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

vamos gringos que papi tiene que recuperar la platita :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si le va el tema gayer por lo menos cabalgue algo con mas cents :vomito:



ya son 18 +3.25% en un ratillo....chúpatesa esa jatencio!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya son 18 +3.25% en un ratillo....chúpatesa esa jatencio!



si que la hizo crecer , menuda chupadita le a dao ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos gringos que papi tiene que recuperar la platita :Baile:



Recuperar es de pobres.....




muertoviviente dijo:


> si que la hizo crecer , menuda chupadita le a dao ::



¿?¿?¿?¿??


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Alguien me puede explicar que ha pasado con España en el comercio internacional??

He ido a comprar estas cuchillas para mi nueva maquina de afeitado clasico y me he quedado :8:::::::::

-100 Astra Superior Premium Platinum Double Edge Safety Razor Blades $9.19

-Personna Platinum Chrome Double Edge Razor Blades (5 Pack)$1.99




:8:62 euros de transportes y aranceles para una compra de 8,98 euros :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recuperar es de pobres.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no se haga la loca mamaora


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se haga la loca mamaora



Usted si que se hace la locaza :XX:

[nivel del foro +1]


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> :8:62 euros de transportes y aranceles para una compra de 8,98 euros :8:



No son en transportes y aranceles (estimated tax=0), son en manipulado y envío. Vamos, que cobran como a 600€/hora en empaquetar el producto y ponerle la dirección )

PD: Búscalo en amazon.co.uk en vez de en el .com, y si ya lo hiciste, asegúrate de que vende amazon directamente (gastos de envío gratuitos para pedidos de más de 25libras)


----------



## Silenciosa (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted si que se hace la locaza :XX:
> 
> [nivel del foro +1]



Es que me lo ponéis a huevoooooo


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No son en transportes y aranceles (estimated tax=0), son en manipulado y envío. Vamos, que cobran como a 600€/hora en empaquetar el producto y ponerle la dirección )
> 
> PD: Búscalo en amazon.co.uk en vez de en el .com, y si ya lo hiciste, asegúrate de que vende amazon directamente (gastos de envío gratuitos para pedidos de más de 25libras)



He hecho muchos pedidos desde amazon.com y nunca había visto semejante burrada


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Oct 2012)

El SP me está asustando.....
¿Nos vamos abajo?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> He hecho muchos pedidos desde amazon.com y nunca había visto semejante burrada



A mi me va más el europeo (.uk .es, .de, etc) y sí que se ven cosas así de vendedores externos, pero bueno, ellos tendrán su clientela local (nacional) y no se preocuparán mucho del resto.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El SP me está asustando.....
> ¿Nos vamos abajo?



Y como se lo curre nos llevan al foso...


----------



## atman (1 Oct 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El SP me está asustando.....
> ¿Nos vamos abajo?



No sin retrazar... 

creo... o espero porque estos cabrones parece que me están mirando por algún agujero. Primero me saltan los stops, le meten un meneo y cuando saben que no estoy delante, lo mandan exactamente a donde esperaba que estuviese. Conclusión, la esperada: acertada la visión y no solo no pillo un duro de ella sino que palmo los stops. Con un par...

Y claro en este punto... ya es susto o muerte... y muchas ganas de tirarlo nada no parece que tengan, si no es para volver a pillarme en Babia...


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Oct 2012)

Esperar que los USAnos te arreglen el desaguisado si que es de pobres!

S2s


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Oct 2012)

El gandalf en los 1450 sigue vigente...

Ya verás como en el after se animen.


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

Los analistas, unnimes: la banca espaola sigue abocada al dolor - Cotizalia.com


----------



## CampingGaz (1 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No son en transportes y aranceles (estimated tax=0), son en manipulado y envío. Vamos, que cobran como a 600€/hora en empaquetar el producto y ponerle la dirección )
> 
> PD: Búscalo en amazon.co.uk en vez de en el .com, y si ya lo hiciste, asegúrate de que vende amazon directamente (gastos de envío gratuitos para pedidos de más de 25libras)



Eso me paso a mi hace poco al ir a comprar una bateria para el movil en amazon.de, tiradisima pero al pagar sorpresa, con su pan se la coman ::.


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Los movimientos del cruce eur/dol, en estos últimos minutos de lo mas sospechoso. 

Según he escuchado estamos en un nivel de acciones españolas prestadas muy alto (15% BBVA por ejemplo)... porque tengo la mosca detrás de la oreja?

P.D. Escuchado en la linterna hace unos minutos. (La brújula, ozu como estamos a estas horas)


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No son en transportes y aranceles (estimated tax=0), son en manipulado y envío. Vamos, que cobran como a 600€/hora en empaquetar el producto y ponerle la dirección )
> 
> PD: Búscalo en amazon.co.uk en vez de en el .com, y si ya lo hiciste, asegúrate de que vende amazon directamente (gastos de envío gratuitos para pedidos de más de 25libras)



Por eso hay que leerse las condiciones de la compra en Internete y sobre todo mirar el precio final antes de darle OK al paypal.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

CampingGaz dijo:


> Eso me paso a mi hace poco al ir a comprar una bateria para el movil en amazon.de, tiradisima pero al pagar sorpresa, con su pan se la coman ::.











FranR dijo:


> Por eso hay que leerse las condiciones de la compra en Internete y sobre todo mirar el precio final antes de darle OK al paypal.



Al final no compre los recambios. Usare la pagina turka que aparece en burbuja


----------



## paulistano (1 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches.

Mañana puede ser un buen dia....futuros ibex bajando mas del 1%.


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar que ha pasado con España en el comercio internacional??
> 
> He ido a comprar estas cuchillas para mi nueva maquina de afeitado clasico y me he quedado :8:::::::::
> 
> ...




100 ASTRA SUPERIOR PREMIUM PLATINUM DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES FREE SHIPP. | eBay


----------



## peseteuro (1 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Mañana puede ser un buen dia....futuros ibex bajando mas del 1%.



invoquemos a pandoro para que venga animado y con ganas de agujerear! !


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



TOMA TRANQUIliZANTE!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

guano esta en camino :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> TOMA TRANQUIliZANTE!!!



al menos si sabes poner gifs... :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (1 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guano esta en camino :Aplauso:










Hola Guapo!!!  :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hola Guapo!!!  :XX:



no te empeñes abuelo , el internete no es lo tuyo :ouch:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por eso hay que leerse las condiciones de la compra en Internete y sobre todo mirar el precio final antes de darle OK al paypal.



Paypal es de pobres, en Amazon se paga con tarjeta a pelo


----------



## JMHelsinki (1 Oct 2012)

Buenas,

¿Que opinan de BME desde el punto de vista de fundamentales?

Calculando el valor de la empresa mediante flujos futuros me sale que la empresa esta profundamente infravalorada. 

Muchas gracias,


----------



## sr.anus (1 Oct 2012)

Mi sistema me alerta que tocaremos los 76xx en pocas jornadas, despues podremos ganar unos eurillos hasta los 81xx. 

una pregunta? por que me cambia el subnick cada dos semanas?

todavia mi sistema esta en pañales, pero promete....


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Centeno ha hecho su aparicion...Aun no le escuchado, prefiero dormir tranquilo y ya mañana si eso me amargo el desayuno




maquina80 dijo:


> pos eso a partir del minuto 18 8:
> 
> Directe 4.0 - Editorial, Actualitat 4.0 Concurs. Entrevista 4.0 'Economia d'un Estat Català' Jaume Llopis i Roberto Centeno, Directe 4.0 - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Paypal es de pobres, en Amazon se paga con tarjeta a pelo






FranR dijo:


> 100 ASTRA SUPERIOR PREMIUM PLATINUM DOUBLE EDGE SAFETY RAZOR BLADES FREE SHIPP. | eBay






Cualquier buen burbujista que se precie nunca deberia tener tarjetas a credito...A tocateja o a debito...Muchas gracias por la direccion de ebay , creo que mñn hare un pedido


----------



## JMHelsinki (1 Oct 2012)

¿Como ven ACS?


----------



## bertok (1 Oct 2012)

Guanos días, guanas tardes y guanas noches.

Mañana GUANO.


----------



## ponzi (1 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Que opinan de BME desde el punto de vista de fundamentales?
> 
> ...



Es un negocio que me gusta porque tiene muy buenos margenes, pero es un negocio muy acotado. Ademas estoy mosca con la tasa tobin.Yo la veo barata pero tanto como muy infravalorada no. Que tasa de descuento y que tasa de crecimiento del bpa has usado para calcular el valor futuro?


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi es un negocio que me gusta porque tiene muy buenos margenes, pero es un negocio muy acotado. Ademas estoy mosca con la tasa tobin.Yo la veo barata pero tanto como muy infravalorada no. Que tasa de descuento y que tasa de crecimiento del bpa has usado para calcular el valor futuro?



El "entorno" la perjudica claramente.

Dejarla caer con calma parece lo más prudente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cualquier buen burbujista que se precie nunca deberia tener tarjetas a credito...A tocateja o a debito...Muchas gracias por la direccion de ebay , creo que mñn hare un pedido



¿Renuncias a financiación de hasta 35 días sin coste? Te voy a dar un curso de cash management


----------



## JMHelsinki (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un negocio que me gusta porque tiene muy buenos margenes, pero es un negocio muy acotado. Ademas estoy mosca con la tasa tobin.Yo la veo barata pero tanto como muy infravalorada no. Que tasa de descuento y que tasa de crecimiento del bpa has usado para calcular el valor futuro?



Crecimiento bpa --> 0%

Tasa de actualización --> 3%


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Renuncias a financiación de hasta 35 días sin coste? Te voy a dar un curso de cash management



Pues si renuncio a ello.Tengo la tarjeta de ECI muerta de risa. Si gastas dinero a 30 dias sin intereses para compras corrientes vicias tu cuenta y terminas creyendo que tienes mas dinero del real. A mi me enseñaron a capones el tocatejismo y si no puedes pagarlo pues vas en taparrabos.Solo una vez use la tarjeta de ECI y fue para la bici (600 eu) a 3 meses sin intereses,fue exclusivamente para sentir la emocion del apalancamiento


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

JMHelsinki dijo:


> Crecimiento bpa --> 0%
> 
> Tasa de actualización --> 3%



Ese modelo esta basado en crecimientos constantes del dividendo.


http://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modelo_Gordon-Shapiro

Si este el modelo que usas a mi no me ha terminado de convencer.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El "entorno" la perjudica claramente.
> 
> Dejarla caer con calma parece lo más prudente.



Con ver como afecta la tasa tobin a los margenes de las cuentas trimestrales me sirve. Seguramente el mercado se pasara como siempre y si llega a suceder sera una oportunidad excelente de adquirir un buen negocio. Bme es un chollo de negocio apenas tiene costes fijos y presenta margenes de monopolio.


----------



## Raponchi (2 Oct 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Mi sistema me alerta que tocaremos los 76xx en pocas jornadas, despues podremos ganar unos eurillos hasta los 81xx.
> 
> una pregunta? por que me cambia el subnick cada dos semanas?
> 
> todavia mi sistema esta en pañales, pero promete....



A cada número de posts enviados corresponde un subnick, es algo así como soldado raso, cabo, sargento, teniente...

Si quiere ascender, mande, mande mensajes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

En las noticias de la 1, buenas noticias bursátiles:

- Alegría compradora.
- Relajación prima de riesgo.
- Crecimiento industrial.

<center><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="c" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/c.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="o" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/o.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="m" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/m.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="p" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/p.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="r" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/r.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="e" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/e.gif" border="0" ></a><a href="http://nombresanimados.net" target="_blank" ><img alt="n" src="http://s950.photobucket.com/albums/ad343/elrinconcito/nombresanimados/Letras//Estilo-0345/n.gif" border="0" ></a></center>.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

guanos dias :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

aunque a Claca no le apasione la escala logarítmica, ahí el gráfico.

[Bolsas de Meados]






Creo que se irá al menos 1€ más abajo. Si pierde los 15,4x, se nos irá a la parte baja del canal. Como lo pierda...fieshta! 12€


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)




----------



## Silenciosa (2 Oct 2012)

Guanos días.

Que sepan que Bertok me ha dado miedito..esta semana me dedicaré a ponerle visillos a la trinchera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Guanos días.
> 
> Que sepan que Bertok me ha dado miedito..esta semana me dedicaré a ponerle visillos a la trinchera.



No hagas caso, bertok es un multinick de ricoheredero y holgazán.....



Spoiler



::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

reviente 7700 hijoeputa :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

cerrado corto 7720 no me fio de estos alcistas cabroneh :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

cargamos largos 7750 :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado corto 7720 no me fio de estos alcistas cabroneh :ouch:



que poca FED... :no:



muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos largos 7750 :Aplauso:



Cuanta umildá! ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

la cosa esta clara , triple suelo diario , stop al cierre por debajo :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la cosa esta clara , triple suelo diario , stop al cierre por debajo :Aplauso:



Pandoro Smith is knocking at your door...








:: se va a 7800!

MR y MV on the same team :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro Smith is knocking at your door...



pandoro sabe que en caso de peligro extremo servidor puede pandorearle :vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pandoro sabe que en caso de peligro extremo servidor puede pandorearle :vomito:



¿Tan temprano con el mariconeo? :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

no se confunda ustec , humilde servidor sabe que el ibex se va a los 5300 o 4800 para la quincena de diciembre


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

porque cree ustec que palme pasta con los largos , porque antes de guanear hay que ir a por el objetivo :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se confunda ustec , humilde servidor sabe que el ibex se va a los 5300 o 4800 para la quincena de diciembre



Pues no me sea gacelón y no vaya contra la tendencia del DRB (despiadado rally bajista!!!!!)

Umildemente creo que cerraremos hoy o pegaditos a los 7700 y por debajo de él. Ayer ya hicieron una mierdi-distribucion sobre los 7800, hoy intentarán algo parecido.

Al final del día vendré a recoger mi owned.


P.S: ooops! vaya velita!


----------



## Navarrorum (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se confunda ustec , humilde servidor sabe que el ibex se va a los 5300 o 4800 para la quincena de diciembre



*Despues *de las elecciones Usanas vamos a morir cienes y cienes de veces...Y truñIBEX ni te cuento


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no me sea gacelón y no vaya contra la tendencia del DRB (despiadado rally bajista!!!!!)
> 
> Umildemente creo que cerraremos hoy o pegaditos a los 7700 y por debajo de él. Ayer ya hicieron una mierdi-distribucion sobre los 7800, hoy intentarán algo parecido.
> 
> ...



no se olvide del taymin amigo ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se olvide del taymin amigo ienso:



El taimin le va a poner el ojete bien calentito (aclaro que no le deseo la pandorada, si gana platita, aunque sea imaginaría, me alegraré por usted)


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

mi coñocimiento ahora es tal que tengo bajo cerco a los mercaos :Aplauso:

eurodolar sosteniendose en la bajista que provoco el guano 1,3280-1,2150 aprox 

sp500 e ibex con cosillas curiosas en mensual


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

vamos que juego con ventaja absoluta ::


----------



## @@strom (2 Oct 2012)

¿Como va el jato, largo o corto?

Es para saber como debo posicionarme por aquello del sentimiento contrario


----------



## srrosa (2 Oct 2012)

Como del ibex no entiendo mucho, mi contribución es la prima

Prima de riesgo de España hoy - Riesgo país España 2012 | datosmacro.com

437... poco me parece para ser octubre...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos que juego con ventaja absoluta ::



Si supera los 7780 si que puede _aver _ojete fresco, si no ojete candor.

Por cierto, en el fondo de garantía holandés no encuentro nada que diga que si el banco se va al carajo exista la posibilidad de que te den papelitos de colores como aqui en españa.

Deposit Guarantee Scheme - De Nederlandsche Bank


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

eurodolor  

y graficos todavia mas precisos manejo para sp500 y para el ibex :Baile:

voy largo con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

aqui MV el fuelte transmitiendo desde jauja :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo sabemos Jatencio, lo sabemos.


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo sabemos Jatencio, lo sabemos.



Este dibujo es taaaan jrande.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

pequeño padawano , ustec no lo ve pero el grafico del eurodolor indica un pullback , asin que ahora toca peponear :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pequeño padawano , ustec no lo ve pero el grafico del eurodolor indica un pullback , asin que ahora toca peponear :Baile:



Recuerde el otro día.... tenga umildá y suba el SL al punto de entrada.

El DRB no hará prisioneros.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

y lo mas importante es que no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio del mmm digo que tengo el nivel no TUMBA sino nivel FOSA COMUN de los larguistas :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Recuerde el otro día.... tenga umildá y suba el SL al punto de entrada.
> 
> El DRB no hará prisioneros.



lo del otro dia fue por ver la luz ::


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Pues vaya como empieza el día, me leo el hilo y es un bis a bis gato vs. pirata. :ouch:


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En las noticias de la 1, buenas noticias bursátiles:
> 
> - Alegría compradora.
> - Relajación prima de riesgo.
> - Crecimiento industrial.




Bufff, que mala señal entonces. A ver hasta que punto quieren llenar el horno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

YA se lo dejo, hágale entrara en razón.

Me reclaman!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues vaya como empieza el día, me leo el hilo y es un bis a bis gato vs. pirata. :ouch:



señor franERRE seguro que ustec que es un tradel viejuno , tendra alguna idea de por donde van los tiros y el taymin ienso:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> YA se lo dejo, hágale entrara en razón.
> 
> Me reclaman!



Pues vaya regalito que me hace


MIAUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

cierro largos 7750-7820 , tengo algo que hacer y ya estamos cerca de la resistencia , vuelvo en un par de horas gacelillas :Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si supera los 7780 si que puede _aver _ojete fresco, si no ojete candor.
> 
> Por cierto, en el fondo de garantía holandés no encuentro nada que diga que si el banco se va al carajo exista la posibilidad de que te den papelitos de colores como aqui en españa.
> 
> Deposit Guarantee Scheme - De Nederlandsche Bank



Como veo que muchos foreros hablan de ING Direct.

Para los que vayan cortos en memoria.

En el año 2008 ING Direct fue rescatada con una inyeccion de 10000M€,

[YOUTUBE]ING rescatado por Holanda - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Vamos otra vez a los 1450

¡¡Ataca, Gandalf!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Como veo que muchos foreros hablan de ING Direct.
> 
> Para los que vayan cortos en memoria.
> 
> En el año 2008 ING Direct fue rescatada con una inyeccion de 10000M€,(...)



Eso fue en 2008, en 2011:


> Concluirá el proceso en 2012
> ING devuelve al Estado holandés 3.000 millones de su rescate
> El grupo holandés de banca y seguros ING ha devuelto al Estado holandés 3.000 millones de euros correspondientes al rescate de 10.000 millones recibido por la entidad en 2008 y del que aún tiene pendientes por devolver otros 3.000 millones, que planea reembolsar el próximo año.



ING devuelve al Estado holandés 3.000 millones de su rescate - CincoDías.com
Aunque este año:


> De los 10.000 millones de euros recibidos en octubre de 2008, ING todavía tiene que devolver 3.000 millones de ese préstamo estatal, aunque sumando intereses y sanciones la cantidad asciende a un total de 4.500 millones de euros.
> 
> Previamente, ING había indicado que pretendía acabar de devolver esa cantidad en mayo de 2012, pero hoy ha confirmado los temores expresados el pasado noviembre por Hommen de que el pago podría sufrir retrasos y prolongarse hasta 2013.



ING tardará más de lo previsto en devolver el dinero que le prestó Holanda. eldia.es.

En fin, que en vez de 4 va a tardar 5 años en ponerse al día. A mi me sigue pareciendo más fiable que cualquier entidad española...



> Goirigolzarri, sobre las ayudas: “*Es capital y no hay que hablar de devolver nada*”
> El presidente de Bankia exculpa a su antecesor, Rodrigo Rato, de la situación de la entidad y excluye la necesidad de más ayudas públicas
> 
> El banco pide un rescate adicional de 19.000 millones



Goirigolzarri, sobre las ayudas:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me ha saltado una compra de Iberdrólicas a 3.50. Nunca aprendo. Veremos que tal....



Se me venden las iberdrólicas a 3.65. Me pago el eBook que tengo pedido en el Fnac. 

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

volvemos al ataque , corto 7867 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Oct 2012)

Las IBE siguen to cachondas. No les quedan mucha tela...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Oct 2012)

Joer...:8: Me podría haber comprado dos ebooks.


----------



## tonuel (2 Oct 2012)

joder... pleno octubre y aún estamos así... :ouch:


cuando lleguemos a 6000 avisadme... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

Tochovista estará orgulloso de mi!

Haciendo proselitismo del madmaxismo en mi lugar de trabajo!

Reenviando la normativa del FdG a mis compañeros, esta es su cara ::

Será en Octubre.
Winter is coming.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos al ataque , corto 7867 :Baile:



¿Cómo lo lleva?

Desde que canta en directo no da ni una hamijo ::


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tochovista estará orgulloso de mi!
> 
> Haciendo proselitismo del madmaxismo en mi lugar de trabajo!
> 
> ...



Si yo le contara! No aprenden..... les están endiñando productos Popular y ni se habían enterado de la movida. :XX:

Estoy esperando la llamada de un director de Pop... no creo que se atreva después de la última. 

Resumiendo: Tuve que contratar una tarjeta (cosa de descuentos y demás) y llamó a mi oficina bancaria para pedir referencias. Naturalmente el dire me llamó, y le dije no te preocupes yo le llevo las referencias.

La poca vergüenza que después de ver mis "posibles" me llamó ofreciendo el oro y el moro. Cuando ven entrar a un chaval un poco perroflauta no le hacen ni caso, ya me ha pasado comprando algún reloj que otro, el vendedor viejuno ni caso y la venta para el chavalillo. Las caras son poemas.

Puto país de apariencias!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

Guanos días.

Hoy es de esos días en los que uno piensa..."cuando voy largo, le cuesta a esto subir dios y ayuda, sin embargo ahora que estoy fuera, parece que esto no hay quien lo pare"



En otro orden de cosas, vaya mierda de mes de octubre...con "suerte" cuando levanten la prohibición de cortos está el ibex en 13.000:baba: 


Y nos pandorearán sin piedad llevándolo a los místicos 17.000:XX:


----------



## aitor33 (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si yo le contara! No aprenden..... les están endiñando productos Popular y ni se habían enterado de la movida. :XX:
> 
> Estoy esperando la llamada de un director de Pop... no creo que se atreva después de la última.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Misi misi.....











Por que estás tan nervioso gatito?


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> FranR dijo:
> 
> 
> > Si yo le contara! No aprenden..... les están endiñando productos Popular y ni se habían enterado de la movida. :XX:
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

cabrones yo llevaron hasta la bajista , pero a sido tocarla y mandar el ibex pabajo :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Estaba el señor don gato - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



muertoviviente dijo:


> cabrones yo llevaron hasta la bajista , pero a sido tocarla y mandar el ibex pabajo :Aplauso:



Nos la jugamos cortos en euro/dolar... tienen que reaccionar a esta subida.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Estaba el señor don gato - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> *Nos la jugamos cortos en euro/dolar... tienen que reaccionar a esta subida.*



Muy buena justo antes de la vela colorá... 

HDP me he cubierto y me han saltado. Entraremos de nuevo a por ellos.... MALVADOS ROEDORES.

En 1.2925 han creado un gandalf...a ver si es verdad!!!1

Edit: Y aquí está el suelecito...si se rompe saco para las gambas y la cerveza


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Hay alguien?

Creo que estoy solo en el hilo


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Oct 2012)

muchos estamos esperando tus valores para decidirnos si entramos o salimos.
en mi caso salirme de BBVA y Acerlor con entradas hoy mismo.


----------



## pollastre (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hay alguien?
> 
> Creo que estoy solo en el hilo




Acabo de incorporarme.... ¿ qué se cuece hoy ? ¿ El Gatencio, supongo ?


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

Creo que estamos todos en shock viendo el puto ibex subir...ya saben, eso de las expectativas generadas y tal...


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> muchos estamos esperando tus valores para decidirnos si entramos o salimos.
> en mi caso salirme de BBVA y Acerlor con entradas hoy mismo.



Has entrado por debajo de 6,05-6.02 no? El precio que dejé en el chat como intra salvaje.


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Acabo de incorporarme.... ¿ qué se cuece hoy ? ¿ El Gatencio, supongo ?



Jatencio, se dice jatencio...

Por cierto, muy mal ayer, subió el DAX ciento y pico puntos y no clavó el techo por por 3 .

PD: gracias por los 30 pipos que nos regaló.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hay alguien?
> 
> Creo que estoy solo en el hilo



Si hasta le acompañamos en sus cortos eurodolor :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
Sin hacer mucho ruido, pero acompañando, no sea que se sienta solo y se vaya a pendolear al chat ese que frecuenta.

edt: vamoooooooh coño!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Has entrado por debajo de 6,05-6.02 no? El precio que dejé en el chat como intra salvaje.



6.09:: y 11.32 es que llegué tarde. Estaba en IAG y me salto el SP antes de que pudiera moverlo


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

triple suelo diario versus bajista en el ibex , si se rompen los 7700 objetivo 7470 aprox :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

vamooooooh 
FranR :Aplauso:
objetivo?
Me tengo que ir, dejo el eurodolor cubierto y que me lleve donde quiera.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

la necesidad agudiza el ingenio y uno que ya es muy sabio :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Pero que haces ibertrola??:Tienes que bajar que quiero recomprar.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero que haces iberdrola??:Tienes que bajar que tengo que recomprarte.



espere un poco gacela de poca FED que ya llegan las rebajas by guano 8:


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espere un poco gacela de poca FED que ya llegan las rebajas by guano 8:



Como siga esperando la bayoneta se va a oxidar:sly::sly:


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Creo que estamos todos en shock viendo el puto ibex subir...ya saben, eso de las expectativas generadas y tal...



Habiendo roto el canal alcista, podría ser un pull-back ¿no?

edito: quería poner una gráfica, pero me acabo de dar cuenta que solo se insertar desde url.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Oct 2012)

piraton! los que usamos PRT estamos de enhorabuena, la nueva version que sacan este mes, parece que viene con muchas mejoras.


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Habiendo roto el canal alcista, podría ser un pull-back ¿no?
> 
> edito: quería poner una gráfica, pero me acabo de dar cuenta que solo se insertar desde url.



Mi paciencia es infinita para comprar, lo que hay que ver es si los que quieran salir de aquí tendrán fuerzas infinitas para salir, tras ver un 30% de pérdidas en su cartera durante años:Baile:


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mi paciencia es infinita para comprar, lo que hay que ver es si los que quieran salir de aquí tendrán fuerzas infinitas para salir, tras ver un 30% de pérdidas en su cartera durante años:Baile:



Bueno, si se llegó al 6000 se podrá llegar al 7200, aún con prohibición de cortos.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Vaya dato de paro, ya solo que esperar a pandoro. Creo que le han hablado de los meritos de nuestros politicos y el hombre ha pillado un billete en primera clase.


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Bueno, si se llegó al 6000 se podrá llegar al 7200, aún con prohibición de cortos.



7200???

Esto es una carrera de fondo....de nada vale pillar suelo en 7200 si luego sube y no soltamos y nos quedamos con los papelitos, tarde o temprano se irá esto por el barranco.

Soy de los que compró a saco en los 6.000 y con la subida he hecho el año, ahora si baja a 6.000 me lo pensaré, España está hecha unos zorros, y "lo normal" es que se vaya la bolsa a tomar por culo...quedándose en un largo lateral.

Lo dijeron por atrás, winter is coming....y aún queda mucho, estos procesos son largos, operad pero no os quedéis dentro del horno (pillados)..cubriros con Stop Loss y llevadlos a rajatabla, aunque duelan.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Has entrado por debajo de 6,05-6.02 no? El precio que dejé en el chat como intra salvaje.



¿qué chat?


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Nadie habla de ello pero la marea de amanecer dorado esta creciendo y a una velocidad alarmante. Ojo que los datos macro de España no distan mucho con los de grecia de hace 2 años.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH9qfavocac&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## kikepm (2 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> 7200???
> 
> Esto es una carrera de fondo....de nada vale pillar suelo en 7200 si luego sube y no soltamos y nos quedamos con los papelitos, tarde o temprano se irá esto por el barranco.
> 
> ...



Si bueno, me refería al plazo inmediato, unas semanas vista.

De todas formas bien podría hacer un triple suelo en 6000, si llega seré de los que cargue con SL. Pero sinceramente si volvemos a los 6000 no creo que paremos ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

triple suelo diario 7700 versus bajista , si rompe alguno de ellos movidon :Baile:

pero creo que los gringos tienen ganas de guanear un poco :baba:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vamooooooh
> FranR :Aplauso:
> objetivo?
> Me tengo que ir, dejo el eurodolor cubierto y que me lleve donde quiera.



Objetivo en bbva 12-15 cent.mínimo Stop Pro en 6.15

El Euro pegar pellizcos hasta que pierda los 1.29.

1.2925 sigue siendo la puerta.

EL GUANISMO LLEGARA mas pronto que tarde ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Oct 2012)

Bueno, y al final ¿los ETF inverso se pueden pillar o no? Tengo el dedo sobre el botón y tengo dudas.

Gracias.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué chat?



Uno muy bueno, que se volvió regular y ahora bastante malo.

No merece la pena....aquí se está mejor y fuera hace frío.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

gacelas comehierba no habra piedad :no:


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno, y al final ¿los ETF inverso se pueden pillar o no? Tengo el dedo sobre el botón y tengo dudas.
> 
> Gracias.



Por aquí hay gente que dice que sí está permitido.

A mi oficialmente en bankinter mediante correo electrónico me han dicho que están prohibidas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Por aquí hay gente que dice que sí está permitido.
> 
> A mi oficialmente en bankinter mediante correo electrónico me han dicho que están prohibidas.



yo con inversis en citibank lo he pillado sin problema.
otra cosa es que mañana esté en la carcel


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelas comehierba no habra piedad :no:



Gatos muerdealmohadas no habrá perdón ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo con inversis en citibank lo he pillado sin problema.
> otra cosa es que mañana esté en la carcel




a ver...técnicamente se puede hacer, puedes dar al botón y contratar....otra cosa son las consecuencias.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Apertura de los yankies, preparados para inmersión en eur/dol de nuevo


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> a ver...técnicamente se puede hacer, puedes dar al botón y contratar....otra cosa son las consecuencias.



pero como me pueden vender algo que está prohibido?


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero como me pueden vender algo que está prohibido?



Igual que me vendieron a mí en su día el anti radar para el coche....estaba prohibido el uso, no su venta::

Además, que se debe poder contratar eso para igualar las posiciones largas, netearlas, digamos....para cubrir posiciones abiertas largas se puede contratar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero como me pueden vender algo que está prohibido?



¿Pero como pueden prohibir algo que te están vendiendo?


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

1.29450 que pandoro no sea muy cruel....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Oct 2012)

hay diferencia. yo no puedo comprar un producto financiero "sin usarlo"..... y el radar no creo que te lo vendiera una empresa regulada y "vigilada" pro la propia CNMV?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Oct 2012)

El último arreón, en plán canto del cisne....Ahora, pandorada gorda y ojete calor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vamooooooh
> FranR :Aplauso:
> objetivo?
> Me tengo que ir, dejo el eurodolor cubierto y que me lleve donde quiera.



salto el SP....+0.45cents oleeeeee



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> piraton! los que usamos PRT estamos de enhorabuena, la nueva version que sacan este mes, parece que viene con muchas mejoras.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 1.29450 que pandoro no sea muy cruel....!!!!!!!!!



JATO style on

EURO DE MI VIDAAAAAAA

Jato style off


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

tirenme esos indices :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Oct 2012)

entonces si pierdo, podría denunciar a a mi broker por venderme algo ilegal?????????


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

no porque usted sabe que ese producto no es para usted, es decir, sólo si cumple una serie de condiciones...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

indices cansinos caed ya hijoeputas :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

GT of my life! :baba:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> indices cansinos caed ya hijoeputas :ouch:



No se agobie, esta vez va en el barco correcto :Aplauso:


Pero de casualidad y espero que el espíritu de Pepe Gafez no se apodere de su peludo cuerpo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se agobie, esta vez va en el barco correcto :Aplauso:



pero que mielda es esto, ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes





FranR dijo:


> No se agobie, esta vez va en el barco correcto :Aplauso:



Oiiga que yo voy larga en el SP, método inverJatuno, :cook:



Edito. Estaba usted en lo cierto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Oct 2012)

crei verle graficos con timeframe inferior a 1 dia y me parecia que usaba la de pago version basica, como yo.

estoy hasta los cojones del lateral de bund!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

por el amor de lol caed ya :ouch:

marditoh alcistas :vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> crei verle graficos con timeframe inferior a 1 dia y me parecia que usaba la de pago version basica, como yo.
> 
> estoy hasta los cojones del lateral de bund!



Si bueno, esos son los de igmarkets, que son los mismos pero no lo son 

(ej. no hay huevos, o yo no sé, de que los gráficos de acciones descuenten dividendo)


----------



## nombre (2 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero como me pueden vender algo que está prohibido?




Es que no estan prohibidos, solo en caso de especulación


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Es que no estan prohibidos, solo en caso de especulación



me deja mas tranquilo


----------



## nombre (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me deja mas tranquilo



Coño los puedes usar como cobertura y no estan prohibidos 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Coño los puedes usar como cobertura y no estan prohibidos 8:



ahora ya no me siento tan tranquilo :


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si bueno, esos son los de igmarkets, que son los mismos pero no lo son
> 
> (ej. no hay huevos, o yo no sé, de que los gráficos de acciones descuenten dividendo)



creo que la opción de descontar los dividendos es en prt de pago. yo la tengo en el menú de opciones->ajustar datos históricos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

SP 1cent por debajo del precio de entrada en las *G*uybrush *T*hreepwoods, en todo caso ganará el pvto broker con las comisiones, depende de como vaya el día ya lo pongo con ganancia de platita güenaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> creo que la opción de descontar los dividendos es en prt de pago. yo la tengo en el menú de opciones->ajustar datos históricos



tienes el ibex descontando dividendos ? : juegatelos gacelilla :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> creo que la opción de descontar los dividendos es en prt de pago. yo la tengo en el menú de opciones->ajustar datos históricos




En la versión jratis tb se puede, que es la que uso para gráficos diarios.

Le comentaba que en los gráficos avanzados de IGm, que son iguales que los de prorealtime, no se pueden ajustar los dividendos, o al menos yo no sé.




Yo tengo el ibex descontando la platita que le sisan al JAto.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

cerrados cortos 7767-7736 , parece que el triple suelo se impone , no me la juego aunque veo un poco raro el tema ienso:

quise decir cerrados cortos 7867-7836 :o


----------



## nombre (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya no me siento tan tranquilo :



decía algo asi como: "prohibición de aumentar posiciones netas cortas"


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

largo ibex contado 7850 con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

segun la estrategia despiadada de humilde servidor el ibex tiene que adelantarse y llegar primero a su triste destino , no intenteis comprenderlo gacelillas :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo ibex contado 7850 con tres cojones :Baile:



está ustec como una jodida cabra:Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (2 Oct 2012)

Jato muy posteador ... poco tradeadol 
+
por más postear, no se gana platita más temprano

:X :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jato muy posteador ... poco tradeadol
> +
> por más postear, no se gana platita más temprano
> 
> :X :cook:



pues dos picoteos guapos ya tengo y esta que seguro tiene que dar platita gorda :baba:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo ibex contado 7850 con tres cojones :Baile:



Ahora voy mas tranquilo, ahora caerá con fuerza ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Oct 2012)

ahora putita, cae....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora voy mas tranquilo, ahora caerá con fuerza ::



no te sobra razón :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora voy mas tranquilo, ahora caerá con fuerza ::



no sera ustec el graciosillo de vivomuriente o su pareja ? ienso:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sera ustec el graciosillo de vivomuriente o su pareja ? ienso:



yooooooo?????'


----------



## Vivomuriente (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sera ustec el graciosillo de vivomuriente o su pareja ? ienso:



PLIMO yo soy tu PLIMO.... no reniegues de mi.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Se lo dije, ya ha conseguido ponerlo triste........


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

subanme ese ibex :Baile:

ahora que ya tenemos el punto de giro , el triple suelo diario 7700 mantendre los largos con tres cojones hasta el triste destino , la FOSA COMUN de los larguistas :Aplauso:


----------



## mataresfacil (2 Oct 2012)

Hoy no va a caer, aviso a navegantes.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se lo dije, ya ha conseguido ponerlo triste........



pues subele la moral como solo ustec sabe hacerlo , sin morder :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy no va a caer, aviso a navegantes.



triple suelo en diario pequeño padawano , MV el zahori , el fuelte a cazado nuevamente un rally :Baile:


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Mielda..he buscado en imágenes bara del zahori arggggggg (realmente he buscado vara...pero ya saben como es google)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

se mete usted en unos fregaos....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mielda..he buscado en imágenes bara del zahori arggggggg (realmente he buscado vara...pero ya saben como es google)



como le gusta la bara :ouch:


----------



## Cantor (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mielda..he buscado en imágenes bara del zahori arggggggg (realmente he buscado vara...pero ya saben como es google)



coño, busca vara, busca vara! :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> coño, busca vara, busca vara! :vomito:



no le sobra razon


----------



## Felix (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sera ustec el graciosillo de vivomuriente o su pareja ? ienso:


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Oct 2012)

Os he hablado del místico 7.700? y del camino al místico 8.100...
La reserva de gacelas se ha convertido en la trasformación del jato

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Felix dijo:


>



tenga cuidado con los francotiradores y con las minorias rasiales me consta que le estan buscando :no:


----------



## Felix (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenga cuidado con los francotiradores y con las minorias rasiales me consta que le estan buscando :no:



Yo por menos que un hungaro no tiemblo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Os he hablado del místico 7.700? y del camino al místico 8.100...
> La reserva de gacelas se ha convertido en la trasformación del jato
> 
> S2s



el 7700 no es mistico bobotik , ass asertado por pura chiripa , el 8100 tampoco es mistico , pero ya te enseñare yo misticismo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Felix dijo:


> Yo por menos que un hungaro no tiemblo.



vas de vivo eh , entonces te mandare al mariconerio del HVEI , desearas no haber nacido ::


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

20 euros por el robot!!!!

Especialmente porque los robots llevan calzoncillos de hierro y ahí el gato poco tiene que hacer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 20 euros por el robot!!!!
> 
> Especialmente porque los robots llevan calzoncillos de hierro y ahí el gato poco tiene que hacer.



20 por el jato. En cuanto le miccione acaba con el robosnih.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 20 euros por el robot!!!!
> 
> Especialmente porque los robots llevan calzoncillos de hierro y ahí el gato poco tiene que hacer.



Pero la tecnología del gato es suprema...


----------



## davidautentico (2 Oct 2012)

Sólo falta el de la tecnología 'por el lado alcista' y estaría el gangbang completo ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pero la tecnología del gato es suprema...



Leche en este Foro sois la polla en vinagre... que agilidad de imágenes!
:XX:

S2s


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Mardito euro....tres barridas seguidas, menos mal que daban opción a cubrirseeeee

Seguiremos intentándolo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

Recojo mi owned ::


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Que empapelada se han marcado , madre de deu

Subidita flanders, esta vez sí, y después entrada para ver peli con Pandoro...


----------



## pollastre (2 Oct 2012)

Como salga el de los húngaros me despollo....



pd: ¿ lo cogieron ? ¿ lo cogieron muchachos ? me des"pollo".... genial, ¿eh? ::::


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que empapelada se han marcado , madre de deu
> 
> Subidita flanders, esta vez sí, y después entrada para ver peli con Pandoro...



Compare subasta chulibex con los últimos minutos SP


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como salga el de los húngaros me despollo....
> 
> 
> 
> pd: ¿ lo cogieron ? ¿ lo cogieron muchachos ? me des"pollo".... genial, ¿eh? ::::



desearia no haberlo pillado :|


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Compare subasta chulibex con los últimos minutos SP



¿lo más parecido a un matadero o que?


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Jatoooooo mire el SP...¿Sigue largo?.

Que como le pongamos una lente en el culo, lo vamos a poder usar de catalejo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Jo jo jo
_
¿Qué pasa? 
Rajoy acaba de decir que la petición de ayuda no es inminente, con lo que las bolsas bajan rápidamente_

Y Pepe Luí cabreado...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿lo más parecido a un matadero o que?



gacelillas sois vosotros los que vais al matadero , asi que menos risitas :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jatoooooo mire el SP...¿Sigue largo?.
> 
> Que como le pongamos una lente en el culo, lo vamos a poder usar de catalejo.



Ha sido repelido


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿lo más parecido a un matadero o que?



Un asador de pollos.

Vemos caída continuamente, pero cada vez que se va a soltar papel meten petardazo en Eur/Dól. Lo sujetan a base de bien.

Queda mucha sesión y hay mas ca_rones que botellines.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Jatoooooo mire el SP...¿Sigue largo?.
> 
> Que como le pongamos una lente en el culo, lo vamos a poder usar de catalejo.



:XX: gacela de poca FED algunas veces los indices se descorrelacionan , algun dia tendra el coñocimiento y podra ver cosas que jamas imagino , aunque a lo mejor antes estira la pata ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Oct 2012)

Por favor!!!! Una hora para ponerme al día hoy, ¿quién coño ha puesto redbull en el bebedero del jato?


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: gacela de poca FED algunas veces los indices se descorrelacionan , algun dia tendra el coñocimiento y podra ver cosas que jamas imagino , aunque a lo mejor antes estira la pata ::









Así cualquiera, mirada que en fotografía se viene a llamar "ojo de pez". Ve su monitor y vigila si se va la leche en la vitro. ::

Por si no se ha dado cuenta...los futus han caído asín como 40 puntos...de sutura.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: gacela de poca FED algunas veces los indices se descorrelacionan , algun dia tendra el coñocimiento y podra ver cosas que jamas imagino , aunque a lo mejor antes estira la pata ::



rbotic te adelanta en conocimiento perdona. 

Ahí tienes sus predicciones que van funcionando.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Oct 2012)

a ver si Mulder se pasa ¿han distribuido las últimas 3 horas?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Como pierda los 1435 nos vamos a reir...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como pierda los 1435 nos vamos a reir...



el mes de las risas fue septiembre , este mes toca llorar


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como salga el de los húngaros me despollo....
> 
> 
> 
> pd: ¿ lo cogieron ? ¿ lo cogieron muchachos ? me des"pollo".... genial, ¿eh? ::::



que ha olfateado esta mañana por el DAX ¿ojete-calor? o verde esperanza


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes ludópatas...! 

No se me enfaden con el comentario, pero estamos a día 2 de octubre, y llevamos más de 600 posts. Hay que reconocerlo, el gato se ha hecho dueño del hilo, o postea él, o sus multinicks, o foreros respondiéndole, pasen las páginas en diagonal, y veran gatos de todas las formas y colores.... no me parece mal, eh! no lo digo en ese plan, pero la verdad es que antes había post de calidad (o al menos de bolsa : y algun post divertido (gin, coches, anécdotas) y ahora cuesta encontrar algun post en el que se hable de bolsa. 

Para más inri ahora se ha unido a la fiesta el robotnoaciertouna, que me da igual, junto al gato está ignorado.

En fin serafin, que no se extrañen si cada vez ven menos post de Claca, Mulder, Pollastre, etc... sinceramente es que es imposible seguir el hilo.

Sin más, buenas tardes! o

Edito: Se me olvidaba, al menos no postea el retarded de burbubolsa... ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes ludópatas...!
> 
> No se me enfaden con el comentario, pero estamos a día 2 de octubre, y llevamos más de 600 posts. Hay que reconocerlo, el gato se ha hecho dueño del hilo, o postea él, o sus multinicks, o foreros respondiéndole, pasen las páginas en diagonal, y veran gatos de todas las formas y colores.... no me parece mal, eh! no lo digo en ese plan, pero la verdad es que antes había post de calidad (o al menos de bolsa : y algun post divertido (gin, coches, anécdotas) y ahora cuesta encontrar algun post en el que se hable de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Vaya que recibimiento... entiendo que por posts de calidad sobre Bolsa, se refiere a posts pseudocientíficos de AT... 

S2s


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2012)

Paseando por el principal te encuentras posts muy buenos, les dejo este por si no lo han visto de luisito2: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-servido-rescatar-a-bancos.html#post7269472

Saludos...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (2 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes ludópatas...!
> 
> No se me enfaden con el comentario, pero estamos a día 2 de octubre, y llevamos más de 600 posts. Hay que reconocerlo, el gato se ha hecho dueño del hilo, o postea él, o sus multinicks, o foreros respondiéndole, pasen las páginas en diagonal, y veran gatos de todas las formas y colores.... no me parece mal, eh! no lo digo en ese plan, pero la verdad es que antes había post de calidad (o al menos de bolsa : y algun post divertido (gin, coches, anécdotas) y ahora cuesta encontrar algun post en el que se hable de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay que hacer es mover el hilo durante un mes, a modo de prueba, al otro foro (Transición Estructural .NET - Índice) y ya verás como Starkiller y compañía nos aclaran quién es quién en esta puta mierda que ha montado calopez.

Yo apuesto a que desaparecerían rápidamente la mitad de los jode hilos, entre ellos los gatunos varios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como salga el de los húngaros me despollo....
> 
> 
> 
> pd: ¿ lo cogieron ? ¿ lo cogieron muchachos ? me des"pollo".... genial, ¿eh? ::::





Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es mover el hilo durante un mes, a modo de prueba, al otro foro (Transición Estructural .NET - Índice) y ya verás como Starkiller y compañía nos aclaran quién es quién en esta puta mierda que ha montado calopez.
> 
> Yo apuesto a que desaparecerían rápidamente la mitad de los jode hilos, entre ellos los gatunos varios.



Non e mala idea....ienso:


----------



## pollastre (2 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es mover el hilo durante un mes, a modo de prueba, al otro foro (Transición Estructural .NET - Índice) y ya verás como Starkiller y compañía nos aclaran quién es quién en esta puta mierda que ha montado calopez.
> 
> Yo apuesto a que desaparecerían rápidamente la mitad de los jode hilos, entre ellos los gatunos varios.





Hum.... cerco a los multinick.... no suena mal. 

Todo depende del nivel de seriedad que queramos para el hilo, claro.

Si queremos ojete-calor y tararí-tararette, pues está claro que con la mierda de posts no-autenticados de burbuja.info, tenemos lo que nos merecemos y poco más.

Ahora bien, si queremos algo más... íntimo y personal... digamos, algo en lo que la gente se involucre más, pues...claro, hay que pasar a otras tecnologías.

Si bien es cierto que no todo el mundo va a estar conforme con que su identidad se conozca un peldaño mas.

_Decisions, decisions..... life's what it's all about _


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

lo mas pendejo es que servidor no tiene mas que el nick muertoviviente


----------



## Silenciosa (2 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum.... cerco a los multinick.... no suena mal.
> 
> Todo depende del nivel de seriedad que queramos para el hilo, claro.
> 
> ...



A mi me parece bien siempre y cuando nos sigan dejando participar a los que no aportamos una mierda al hilo pero que tampoco lo troleamos ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A mi me parece bien siempre y cuando nos sigan dejando participar a los que no aportamos una mierda al hilo pero que tampoco lo troleamos ::



A mi me da igual que la gente aporte o no, la verdad entro aqui porque os he cogido bastante aprecio.Y digo yo si hay algun usuario que trollea mucho con mala leche y os molesta (borne de bateria style) no es mas facil darle al ignore??A mi mv me recuerda al atleti es el pupas de toda la vida pero cuando menos te lo esperas gana la uefa


----------



## rbotic statistics (2 Oct 2012)

Parecéis niñatos de aquellos que cuando algo no les gusta dicen "pues ahora me voy y no juego"...

Este hilo va del IBEX y su evolución, es difícil pedir seriedad de algo que carece de ella... 
Los mercados de valores hace tiempo que mostraron sus vergüenzas al aire...

S2s


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Parecéis niñatos de aquellos que cuando algo no les gusta dicen "pues ahora me voy y no juego"...
> 
> Este hilo va del IBEX y su evolución, es difícil pedir seriedad de algo que carece de ella...
> Los mercados de valores hace tiempo que mostraron sus vergüenzas al aire...
> ...



Haz caso al consejo que te di. Lee el arte de la guerra de Sun tzu te vendra bien para calcular los tiempos.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Oct 2012)

Yo como silenciosa, solo puedo aportar ánimos, saludos y thanks, pero me gustaria poder seguir leyendoles.
También estoy de acuerdo en que hay demasiados gatos, en alguna ocasión incluso pusieron macizorros en honor a las señoras.... pero tanto gato.....


----------



## kemao2 (2 Oct 2012)

El Ibex se estrella de nuevo contra el 7900 que actua como resistencia.


Gandalf dice que no pasara y mientras no pase no party


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes,
(no me he leido todas las paginas de hoy, lo lamento)

solo queria comentar que la zona donde se encuentra el dax, como ya dije hace unos dias, es tomada por algunos como zona de reparto de papelitos, distribuyendo que es gerundio.

Los 7400 son digamos asi la linea de descarga, quizas en un primer momento colocaron demasiado papel y se bajo mas de la cuenta, estos momentos de lateral....bueno Claca ya escribio muy acertadamente sobre la distribucion y acumulacion.

Y ya puramente chinito comment, en el sp500 hoy cuelgo estas dos graficas:












Sobre el ibex, solo estoy pendiente de iberdrola si vuelve a la zona de 2euros.

Ahora vendra el jueves SM y baja los tipos, o el rescate o la ruptura del euro o ...............


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Oct 2012)

Ahora que leo a chinito, Pollastre respondió a su pregunta del otro día...? :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

Y este avatar para el excelentisimo señor Ponzi:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora que leo a chinito, Pollastre respondió a su pregunta del otro día...? :



Yo no lo he leido, pero igual es porque he leido en diagonal y las paginas pares solo. No se puede llevar dos dias de mes y catorce millones de paginas en el hilo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes ludópatas...!
> 
> No se me enfaden con el comentario, pero estamos a día 2 de octubre, y llevamos más de 600 posts. Hay que reconocerlo, el gato se ha hecho dueño del hilo, o postea él, o sus multinicks, o foreros respondiéndole, pasen las páginas en diagonal, y veran gatos de todas las formas y colores.... no me parece mal, eh! no lo digo en ese plan, pero la verdad es que antes había post de calidad (o al menos de bolsa : y algun post divertido (gin, coches, anécdotas) y ahora cuesta encontrar algun post en el que se hable de bolsa.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy quien para decir lo que tengais que hacer o no porque participo bastante poco y normalmente entro en plan "esponja" más para aprender y buscar opiniones que para aportar nada. Si comento algo normalmente suele ser una respuesta a un off-topic. 

Eso no quita que en cuanto a los off-topics, pienso que lo poco gusta y lo mucho cansa. Y quizá estos días ha sido bastante excesivo. Pero es solo una opinión. Realmente no me importa, sé que es un foro público y el contenido lo marcan los foreros, y luego yo soy libre de entrar o no al hilo, y si entro, que mensajes leo y cuales no. De 600 mensajes me habré parado a leer una pequeña parte. 

Pero si os vais ahí os seguiré leyendo igual, que es un foro público también.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

Como el gusto por el guano se destila por el hilo dejo otra imagen.






Disgregacion del foro, a donde sus vais?????? Llevenme con ustedes. Prometo no hablar de bmw. Por el niño Jesus.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Oct 2012)

Entre gatos y robots, mañana intentare sacar unas bolsas de pipas con gas natural, si veis que se acerca pandoro, gritad


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

Y por ultimo una "buena noticia", el mensaje del foro va calando. VACSPM.
El consumo de combustible en España cae un 5,6% en agosto hasta niveles de 1997 - Ecomotor.es

Estas cifras de caidas de luz, gas y demas estaria bien que fueran acompañadas por el numero de poblacion actual, pero para eso el ine tendria que funcionar bien, y eso igual es mucho pedir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué chat?



el de pc bolsa.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Oct 2012)

¿pollastre, a que tesnologia se refiere? me ha intrigado..


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> (no me he leido todas las paginas de hoy, lo lamento)
> 
> solo queria comentar que la zona donde se encuentra el dax, como ya dije hace unos dias, es tomada por algunos como zona de reparto de papelitos, distribuyendo que es gerundio.
> ...



Y ahí tenemos los 7500 que pueden ser máximos históricos,

¿demasiado fácil, no?

Por sentimiento contrario, puede que el guano esté más cerca de lo que nos esperamos. (tal vez cuando pasen las elecciones usa)


----------



## vermer (2 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos. Aburrido de la política, los fanáticos encubiertos, los descerebrados, los infiltrados, los trolls, los foreros profesionales, los todólogos varios en todos foros,..., llevo siguiéndoos y disfrutando unas cuantas semanas-meses con toda la asiduidad que puedo, a ver si con vuestros comentarios y consejos, así como algo de material didáctico que aconsejáis, voy aprendiendo algo. No puedo dar ni siquiera thanks porque es como si un analfabeto aplaude a Einstein viéndole resolver sistemas de ecuaciones diferenciales. Así que como mucho puedo limitarme a hacer alguna pregunta trivial, y casi ni eso.

"Umildemente y con mucha Fed", creo que últimamente se abusa un poco de la temática jatuna, pero dado que no aporto nada tampoco está en mi ánimo exigir nada a nadie. 

Creo que no hay que llevar las cosas más allá y el hilo seguirá como siempre, si es que de verdad participa la gente de siempre. Si hay infiltrados, trolls, reventadores varios, generadores de basurilla, creo que se pueden detectar y tomar medidas varias. La primera y más elemental no hacer caso o ignorar al forero. Pero creo que es preocuparse demasiado. El hilo se reconducirá sin problemas.

Creo que con un Jato que suelte alguna chorradilla esporádica y se le responda alguna vez, hace el hilo incluso más llevadero. Cierto que lo de los últimos días resulta más bien pesado y hace el hilo más difícil de seguir.

No nos metamos en berenjenales sobre si se lleva el hilo a otra parte. Aquí ha estado y creo que está perfectamente. Concretamente a mi ese foro al que se alude no me gusta, como en su día se comentó en burbuja por gente que pasamos por allí. En todos sitios cuecen habas.

Gracias a todos y perdonad el off-topic


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Todo lo que se comenta, va por temporadas; hay momentos altos y bajos. 

No hay nada por lo que preocuparse.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (2 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y ahí tenemos los 7500 que pueden ser máximos históricos,
> 
> ¿demasiado fácil, no?
> 
> Por sentimiento contrario, puede que el guano esté más cerca de lo que nos esperamos. (tal vez cuando pasen las elecciones usa)



El máximo histórico del DAX creo que son 8000 puntos más o menos, pepitoria.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El máximo histórico del DAX creo que son 8000 puntos más o menos, pepitoria.



Arggg, cierto, 

pero más que máximos históricos debería haberme referido de los más cercanos, a los de 2010, que andaria por 7500/7600. Vamos a ver que hace en ese escenario.


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

Piratón, fue buen trade cerrar Advanced Micro Devices en 3,40. Miro y miro pero no termino de ver que ahora hay que entrar por mucho que está en el megasoporte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Oct 2012)

Bueno como hoy es el segundo foro donde me pasa esto, dire lo que hay he dicho en el otro sitio, los foros son vivos y libres, que el jato, el bateria de la bahia, o yo mismo nos hacemos pesados podemos ignorarnos, yo a mi mismo no puedo aunque lo intento. 

Que todos somos libres de escribir, faltaria mas, asi que mañana quiero verles a todos aqui puntuales, escribiendo y colgando graficas, tablas, datos, informaciones, a todos eh, el primero el sr.BL, primero, no nos venga que el gato se ha comido el excel, no eso no cuela.

Excelentisimo Ponzi queremos de saber mas sobre los fundamentales de las empresas del stoxx50, todas ellas, para mañana solo del 1 al 5.

Mr.P conteste a las preguntas.
Claca he visto que ha posteado bastante, tiene mañana libre.
DON, y usted mas colorines y menos gifs coño ya.
Mas fibos, mas abc y 12345.
ateros, quiero que me tenga que comprar un ordenador nuevo porque de tantas imagenes me reviente el que tengo. Fundamentaleros, quiero ver informes que hasta tenga que venir los de blackrock a copiar aqui.

Y me voy, que empieza el futbol y ahora es cuando mejor se pasea por la calle. Un saludo a todos.

PD: Al sr.A le perdonamos, la alcachofa esta a un precio el kilo, que yo entiendo que se dedique a ello, le saldra mucho mas rentable.


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

Starbucks confirmando el techo en el que estaba previo pullback y cogiendo repriss al sur.


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

Echenle un ojo a Alpha Natural Resources.


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

Miren bien First Solar que se va a tantear la MM200. El MACD anda flojo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Oct 2012)

Hay una cosa tiene razón Pepe Luí , no hay que esperar mucho de un tramo alcista si esté no está acompañado por acciones plenamente industriales como CAT o AA (Alcoa)

Hay jato encerrado


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

Piratón, veo que te va bien en GT Advanced Technologies. Protege la posición y deja que se "estire". Con un poquito de suerte pierde el mínimo anterior y te ganas medio dolar más con la minga.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno como hoy es el segundo foro donde me pasa esto, dire lo que hay he dicho en el otro sitio, los foros son vivos y libres, que el jato, el bateria de la bahia, o yo mismo nos hacemos pesados podemos ignorarnos, yo a mi mismo no puedo aunque lo intento.
> 
> Que todos somos libres de escribir, faltaria mas, asi que mañana quiero verles a todos aqui puntuales, escribiendo y colgando graficas, tablas, datos, informaciones, a todos eh, el primero el sr.BL, primero, no nos venga que el gato se ha comido el excel, no eso no cuela.
> 
> ...



Estoy metiendome en el submundo del afeitado. He convertido mi casa en un laboratorio de jabones (preparacion para el madmax), es mas complicado de lo que a priori creia. La glicerina el aceite de oliva y el aloe vera no solidifican demasiado bien... En cuanto consiga mi primer cuenco para el afeitado me pongo a mirar el eurostoxx


----------



## patsy (2 Oct 2012)

me pillo una pero ya

Spanish Gallows Humor: "Cuts... Are Necessary" | ZeroHedge


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

no habra piedad y cuando todo haya acabado servidor se largara con los oros a su pueblo :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no habra piedad y cuando todo haya acabado servidor se largara con los oros a su pueblo :Aplauso:



Si quiere le hago un jabon lleno de aloe vera, dicen que es muy bueno para las heridas. Aunque los felinos tengan 7 vidas pandoro no tiene compasion


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si quiere le hago un jabon lleno de aloe vera, dicen que es muy bueno para las heridas. Aunque los felinos tengan 7 vidas pandoro no tiene compasion



a ustec lo voy a hacer jabon


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

En el cortísimo plazo no me gusta el SP.


----------



## bertok (2 Oct 2012)

A los indeseables: por mucho que trolleis el hillo vais jodidos.

Ha llegado vuestra hora.


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A los indeseables: por mucho que trolleis el hillo vais jodidos.
> 
> Ha llegado vuestra hora.



Ya están jodidos. Lo que no aciertan a ver es que en breve ..... arruinados.


----------



## Sipanha (2 Oct 2012)

Ahora que está lo cosa mas calmada...

Aunque tenemos Qe-to-infinity, los inversores no son tontos.
Nadie quiere comprar caro lo que mañana le puede salir mas barato, y eso es lo que le está pasando al SPX500.
No importa cuantas veces se toque el 1450, no compra ni el tato.
Lo mismo con las acciones. Si se sabe que con las elecciones y el QE se va a subir alto, ¿porqué comprar ahora?.

La falta de compradores, arrastra acciones e índice abajo buscando liquidez, y parece que va a tener que bajar un tramo mas hasta que la encuentre.

Mr FranR, sus 1414 tienen toda la pinta de convertirse en una realidad pronto, dudo que entren manadas de compradores a estos niveles si no han entrado ya.

Saludos.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como el gusto por el guano se destila por el hilo dejo otra imagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didáctico gráfico.
El que no conoce su historia, está condenado a repetirla. 
Manda cojones que con la que está cayendo (aquí en la economía real) el SP esté subiendo aunque sea a base de cucus, kakas o Q3 (Pa cutres, nuestros politicos) hablando de reactivación cuando todo indica que lo que se espera es el reostión.


----------



## Le Truhan (2 Oct 2012)

Lo de EEUU y sus Q es una estafa planetaria, tengo ganas de volver a ver, bajadas del 3% en el SP. Lo deseo, más bien, pero el circo continua.


----------



## pollastre (2 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿pollastre, a que tesnologia se refiere? me ha intrigado..



Oh, no me refería a tecnología por el lado alcista o bajista ::

Cuando hablaba de "otras tecnologías", me refería a foros desarrollados con otros paradigmas (más allá de la mierda del HTML + PHP + mySQL de burbuja.info).

El inconveniente es que dichos foros requieren mayores conocimientos técnicos por parte de los administradores, y ahí es donde viene el "problema".

No creerás que Calopez tiene la más remota idea de gestión de sites sometidos a altas cargas de transacciones, ¿verdad? 

Esa es, ni más ni menos, la razón de que burbuja.info vaya como el culo y se cuelgue 18 millones de veces. Por un lado, que los admins no controlan el hardware directamente (esto es un hosting, y dando gracias). Por el otro, que aunque tuvieran la opción de hacerlo, tampoco sabrían controlarlo.

Incluso un foro penco como burbuja.info, basado en tecnologías con más de una década de vida (php) requiere una persona que sepa lo que está haciendo: dimensionamiento de BBDD, gestión de ancho de banda, gestión de tiempo de CPU, gestión de I/O ...

Cuando hablo de "otra tecnología", me refiero a sistemas de foros cuyos backbones descansan en paradigmas mucho más avanzados - y complejos - que simple html y php. Pero, por desgracia, los recursos necesarios para mover ese tinglado - y moverlo bien - exceden con mucho lo que los admins pueden, o quieren, asumir.


----------



## FranR (2 Oct 2012)

Pues yo por hablar de bolsa y esas cosas, sigo peleando con el eur/dol.

Mantenemos objetivos y llevo seis intras...este último parece el bueno.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches...Tengo una duda y como he visto que aqui hay algun emprendedor igual podria ayudarme.Si creo una empresa por internet obligatoriamente tengo que incribirla en el rm? y lo que mas me preocupa puedo no darme de alta a la seg social ni a autonomos (no creo en el sistema,ademas que ya cotizo por otro lado) para pagar exclusivamente impuestos solo por los beneficios?


----------



## cmolins (2 Oct 2012)

No se preocupen señores, la policía local vela por sus intereses... 

PL de Cerdanyola trabajando y con la que esta callendo. - YouTube


----------



## Janus (2 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas noches...Tengo una duda y como he visto que aqui hay algun emprendedor igual podria ayudarme.Si creo una empresa por internet obligatoriamente tengo que incribirla en el rm? y lo que mas me preocupa puedo no darme de alta a la seg social ni a autonomos (no creo en el sistema,ademas que ya cotizo por otro lado) para pagar exclusivamente impuestos solo por los beneficios?



Hazlo en pirate mode que te ahorras impuestos y robos varios.
Pagar es de pobres.


----------



## ponzi (2 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hazlo en pirate mode que te ahorras impuestos y robos varios.
> Pagar es de pobres.



Y si me pillan??Tengo mas miedo a las risitas de Montoro que a los trolls de peliculas de serie b que tanto gustan al pirata y a bertok.La verdad es que el negocio puede tener margenes aceptables (mb 35% y margen sobre ventas 10%) y mejorables a traves de economias de escala (mb 50% y mn15%). Si quiero promocionarlo necesitare una pagina web y ahi hacienda ya me pondra el cerco


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y si me pillan??Tengo mas miedo a las risitas de Montoro que a los trolls de peliculas de serie b que tanto gustan al pirata y a bertok.La verdad es que el negocio puede tener margenes aceptables (mb 35% y margen sobre ventas 10%) y mejorables a traves de economias de escala (mb 50% y mn15%). Si quiero promocionarlo necesitare una pagina web y ahi hacienda ya me pondra el cerco



Sé honesto y paga. Expaña y los castuzos te lo agradecerán.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

¿Pensáis que es posible tumbar a la FED, o es una utopía?

Tienen capacidad infinita para imprimir pero el año pasado la City enseñó la patita con la famosa "rehypothecation", que era algo así como una imprenta privada de dinero. Los efectos del invento los comentó pollastre el otro día, cuando hablaba de que saltaron los fusibles en el DAX.

Que yo sepa, el invento no se prohibió y puede que tuviera mucho que ver con las litronas posteriores del BCE.

Un ataque a la FED tendría que ver con los tipos de la deuda a largo plazo que no para de comprar y comprar.

¿Me equivoco?, es que no me fio mucho de mi inglés, me fio más de mi intuición y a Bernanke cada vez lo veo con más cara de acorralado:

Fed model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> The model is often used as a simple tool to measure attractiveness of equity, and to help allocating funds between equity and bonds. *When for example the equity earnings yield is above the government bond yield, investors should shift funds from bonds into equity.*



Es decir, Bernanke no para de comprar y comprar 10y treasuries para que las acciones sigan viéndose como atractivas (para que la rentabilidad del bono americano a 10 años esté siempre por debajo del inverso del PER a un año vista) el problema es que eso hace (según el modelo de la FED) que cada vez más y más gente venda y venda 10y treasuries y compre acciones.

Recapitulemos: QE1, QE2, Twist operation (vender treasury a c/p para seguir comprando treasury a 10y ¿vender la casa para comprar los muebles?), ahora QEeternal.

Estamos a un mes de las elecciones y anuncian el QEternal con el SP en máximos de 5 años, pregunto, ¿no es todo un poco raro, no suena a sprint final?

Luego se sacarán un as de la manga pero desde luego es en situaciones como estas donde se lanzan los ataques:

Bill Gross is Bullish On Municipal Bonds and Bearish On Treasuries - Forbes

Pimco's Bill Gross Slashed Treasury Holdings in August - WSJ.com

¿O qué pasa, que veremos a la FED acaparar el 100% de los bonos USA?

Perdón por el tocho pero cuando uno intenta razonar y llega a la conclusión de que todo es una tomadura de pelo, un buen porcentaje de las ocasiones es que te están intentado tomar el pelo.

¿Si no hay inflación en el horizonte ¿a qué viene que la FED compre tantos T10y, acaso Bill Gross es tonto?

Pero, mientras el dólar no caiga, el T10y no puede caer, parece como si todo estuviera preparado para algo, pero la espera sigue y la FED cada vez tiene mayor % de los bonos en circulación y el dólar sigue insumergible (hilo mítico, andandará).

Todo este asesinato viene a colación del post y los gráficos de chinito deslocalizador, ojo, que no es lo mismo un PER 20 con la rentabilidad de los bonos a 10 años en el 5% que en el 1%.

Otra pregunta, ¿qué es primero, el huevo o la gallina, qué es primero, la inflación o la caída del dólar? yo creo que primero tiene que caer el dólar y luego viene la inflación, el problema es que luego te aparece Bill Gross diciendo lo contrario en algún artículo y ya no comprendes nada:



> Unless we begin to close this gap, then the inevitable result will be that our debt/GDP ratio will continue to rise, the Fed would print money to pay for the deficiency, inflation would follow, and the dollar would inevitably decline.



Lo dicho, perdón por el asesinato, que nadie haga trading utilizando razonamientos de este estilo pero por lo menos no es offtopic y ya que pedían aportaciones... pues el post de chinito me ha venido de perlas. ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sé honesto y paga. Expaña y los castuzos te lo agradecerán.



Es que si meto la base imponible española en el excell el negocio deja de ser rentable : Principalmente por la seg social ,autonomos,iva,sociedades.... O mejor dicho si quiero sobrevivir en ese entorno tan hostil tendria que facturar como minimo 10 o 15 veces mas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Buenas noches...Tengo una duda y como he visto que aqui hay algun emprendedor igual podria ayudarme.Si creo una empresa por internet obligatoriamente tengo que incribirla en el rm? y lo que mas me preocupa puedo no darme de alta a la seg social ni a autonomos (no creo en el sistema,ademas que ya cotizo por otro lado) para pagar exclusivamente impuestos solo por los beneficios?



Buff.... esto es de abogado mercantilista. Te hablo de oídas: toda empresa debe tener un autónomo y por lo tanto debes pagar a la SS. Lo que no sé es si ya pagando otro debes pagarlo, me suena que sí, he visto cuotas en diferentes empresas de la misma persona.
Respecto al Reg. Mercantil, sin duda sí. Lo anterior cógelo como el jato a su colita.... con pinzas.
Échale un ojo a Google.

¿Por qué no pasas esa actividad nueva dentro de tu empresa actual con un alta de nuevo código de IAE?


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi el que te compré querrá un mínimo de seriedad, digo yo...qué menos que su facturita por si se quiere desgravar, no?


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buff.... esto es de abogado mercantilista. Te hablo de oídas: toda empresa debe tener un autónomo y por lo tanto debes pagar a la SS. Lo que no sé es si ya pagando otro debes pagarlo, me suena que sí, he visto cuotas en diferentes empresas de la misma persona.
> Respecto al Reg. Mercantil, sin duda sí. Lo anterior cógelo como el jato a su colita.... con pinzas.
> Échale un ojo a Google.
> 
> ¿Por qué no pasas esa actividad nueva dentro de tu empresa actual con un alta de nuevo código de IAE?



No soy autonomo.Trabajo por cuenta ajena :~ Vaya crujida de impuestos y esta gente asi quieren reactivar la economia???Si estoy empezando y ya tengo que sacar para autonomos,seg social,proveedores (mat primas y pagina web),impuestos...vamos al final me quedo con un margen neto del 5%10% como mucho y eso significa que facturas 20000 eu para ganar 1000 o 2000,vaya tomadura de pelo.


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

Cloud dijo:


> La 'tradicional’ casa toledana de María Dolores de Cospedal cuesta 2,3 millones - elConfidencial.com
> 
> 2,3 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Ver estas cosas es muy duro


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es que si meto la base imponible española en el excell el negocio deja de ser rentable : Principalmente por la seg social ,autonomos,iva,sociedades.... O mejor dicho si quiero sobrevivir en ese entorno tan hostil tendria que facturar como minimo 10 o 15 veces mas.




No te aburro, te resumiré rápido: 

Paga tus impuestos. Autónomo, SS, IVA, IRPF y lo que sea menester.

Y si no puedes pagarlos, entonces debes saber que no vales para ser autónomo.

Sé que es duro, pero a la par es sencillo. Y tiene una lógica detrás: en los próximos años no va a haber un puto duro, y la AEAT va a ir a degüello.

Nunca ha sido buena idea defraudar al fisco, pero en los tiempos que vienen, aún va a ser mucho peor, porque van a ir a por todas.

¿Crees que vas a montar una empresa sin darte de alta, mínimo, como autónomo? 

Ni de coña.

Toda empresa, la que sea, como sea, requiere de un administrador (responsable físico de la persona jurídica, que es la empresa). Si la quieres montar por internet, como si la quieres montar por correo: necesita un administrador, que eres tú.

A partir de ahí, empieza a sumar:

- toda persona jurídica requiere que su administrador esté dado de alta en la SS, esto es, tienes que ser autónomo

- elige el régimen que quieras (autónomo o SL) pero ten bien atadas tus facturas y las justificaciones de las mismas

- IVA, déjate de rollos fantasiosos: cóbralo y págalo, no hagas el cimbel con eso, que vienen curvas y pillarán a los listos que quieran saltarse las chicanes pensando que dirección de carrera no los va a pillar.

- Búscate un bufete[sic] jurídico. Tendrás problemas legales, sí o sí. En España, montar una empresa equivale a arriesgar tu patrimonio presente Y FUTURO. Pondera bien tus posibilidades antes de dar el paso. Esto no es EEUU, ni tenemos una ley de quiebra "reset & go again" como la suya.

- Búscate una buena gestoría. Tendrás problemas fiscales, sí o sí. Y sí, todos estos señores tienen la mala costumbre de cobrarte a final de mes por sus servicios.

Por favor, tengan cuidado con los cantos de sirena al respecto de las sociedades.... como diría Han Solo [Tm} : "Niño, viajar por el hiperespacio no es como ir a dar una vuelta por el parque... un sólo error de cálculo, y nos despedazaríamos contra un asteroide !!! "::::


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ver estas cosas es muy duro



Lo veo y subo a


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No te aburro, te resumiré rápido:
> 
> Paga tus impuestos. Autónomo, SS, IVA, IRPF y lo que sea menester.
> 
> ...



Me ha encantado tu frase final. El funcionamiento de una empresa y su fiscalidad lo conocia pero no sabia si los negocios online ofrecia algun incentivo fiscal pero ya veo que no. Vaya salvajada, hay que tener muchos bemoles para alcanzar cifras de negocio minimas para mantener semejante tinglado. Es demencial. Desde luego con este sistema vamos sin freno a la mas absoluta de las ruinas.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Euro rompiendo a la baja.....POR FIN


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, no me refería a tecnología por el lado alcista o bajista ::
> 
> Cuando hablaba de "otras tecnologías", me refería a foros desarrollados con otros paradigmas (más allá de la mierda del HTML + PHP + mySQL de burbuja.info).
> 
> ...



¿está usted hablando de node js o motor V8 Java******?


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No soy autonomo.Trabajo por cuenta ajena :~ Vaya crujida de impuestos y esta gente asi quieren reactivar la economia???Si estoy empezando y ya tengo que sacar para autonomos,seg social,proveedores (mat primas y pagina web),impuestos...vamos al final me quedo con un margen neto del 5%10% como mucho y eso significa que facturas 20000 eu para ganar 1000 o 2000,vaya tomadura de pelo.



Los pagos de autónomos te los puedes reducir en renta, hasta la fecha todo el mundo lo metía como gasto de empresa por una parte y se lo deducían en renta por la otra, pero desde este año la SS está cruzando datos con Hacienda y las inspecciones y paralelas están volando como ostias.

Un autónomo es el menor de tus problemas, no sube mucho anualmente. A mi lo que me preocuparía es pagar el IVA de una factura de 20.000 euros que aún no has cobrado, eso sí que es una putada.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a



...y añadir que los *cubatas* están subvencionados también , por lo menos en la Asamblea de Madrid.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, fue buen trade cerrar Advanced Micro Devices en 3,40. Miro y miro pero no termino de ver que ahora hay que entrar por mucho que está en el megasoporte.



Al menos salí con un par de $ más , pero sí tuvo razón. Mi SL estaba pr debajo del fibo 62% de la subida hasta 3.50 esperando un segundo impulso. Fail.



Janus dijo:


> Piratón, veo que te va bien en GT Advanced Technologies. Protege la posición y deja que se "estire". Con un poquito de suerte pierde el mínimo anterior y te ganas medio dolar más con la minga.



Ya está protegida y con unos dolarcicos asegurados. Ahora a ver si activa ese huge double top :baba:
----------------------------------------------------
Otro día más:

En las noticias, la Bolsa sube y la prima se relaja.....meeeeec meeeeeec meeeeeeeec El submarino se prepara para inmersión!


----------



## peseteuro (3 Oct 2012)

(Con voz de cubanito )

Mi negra, me voy a trabajar mi amol !! Que hoy será un día largo y duro , ya tu sáabe 

Mi sosio "el blanquito" me dijo que está trabajando duro en el BUND, y mi helmanito en el EURUSD, luego te cuento mamasiiita !


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

a los guanos dias :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Rivero y Soler presentan un concurso de acreedores por 1.600 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

en cuanto reventemos la bajista volamos :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias, no hay nada mejor que levantarse con un buen articulo sobre mora y desempleo.

Dejo esta imagen y el enlace.






Vozpópuli - Luis Riestra - Wyman, Paro y Morosidad Crediticia


----------



## Silenciosa (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, no hay nada mejor que levantarse con un buen articulo sobre mora y desempleo.
> 
> Dejo esta imagen y el enlace.
> 
> ...



Cojonudo para bajar el desayuno.

Chinito, me mata


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que es posible tumbar a la FED, o es una utopía?
> 
> Tienen capacidad infinita para imprimir pero el año pasado la City enseñó la patita con la famosa "rehypothecation", que era algo así como una imprenta privada de dinero. Los efectos del invento los comentó pollastre el otro día, cuando hablaba de que saltaron los fusibles en el DAX.
> 
> ...



Extend & Pretend - Manufacturing a Minsky Melt-Upl!

Don't fight the fed!

A la pregunta del huevo vs gallina, hay quien dice que antes de la hyperinflacion, cae el dolar. Una cosa esta clara, el dia que suban los tipos de interés, se abrirá la caja de pandora de la inflación, pero ya hemos visto que los bancos centrales pueden hacer lo que les de la gana, ej: japón y su 0% 
Esta todo muy complicado, y por detrás anda el BIS sosteniendo a los centrales. por eso te decia eso de Don't fight the fed, que es lo que te dicen al final del articulo seleccionado, que es parte de una serie de artículos que merecen la pena leer. Yo los voy releyendo de vez en cuando y a los pocos encajan las piezas, a lo mejor mas cabezas logramos entender todo lo que se cuenta en las serie de artículos, que es muy denso, y sacarle todo el jugo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, no hay nada mejor que levantarse con un buen articulo sobre mora y desempleo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Una hipérbola!!!! Que cachondo! 

Ahora un dibujito de colorines. Creo que antes alguién mencionó 

[*caterpillar*]







En mi opinión sigue corrigiendo el guanazo desde los 116$. ¿Seguirá haciéndolo? Se me ocurren dos posibilidades:

a) Que siga dentro del canal azulillo y realize un movimiento simétrico al realizado entre los 79$ y los 91$ marcados con flecha rosa, el cual llevaría el precio hasta el fibodel 50% coincidente con una resistencia del precio.

b) Que retome la senda guanosa despues de haber tocado el fibo 38% haciendo un movimiento simétrico al marcado la linea naranja.


Vayan con dios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Oct 2012)

joe con abengoa. alguien la llevaba?


----------



## peseteuro (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vayan con dios.



¿Con éste ?


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Objetivo en bbva 12-15 cent.mínimo Stop Pro en 6.15
> 
> El Euro pegar pellizcos hasta que pierda los 1.29.
> 
> ...



Euro objetivo cumplido, BBVA lo mismo.


Nueva ventana de entrada en BBVA, para empezar por debajo de 5.90 (empezaremos a ver hasta donde cae para rascar)

Eur/Dól. Atento para atacar de nuevo los <1.29


BANZAIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AssGaper (3 Oct 2012)

Que paso con abengoa? madre mia esto es el despiporre.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joe con abengoa. alguien la llevaba?



Habrá entrado ghkghk, tiene poco tacto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Que carajao ha pasado en abengoa?

Ampliación de capital?
Split?
Quiebra?
Y no se suspende la cotización? ¿Para la mierda del popular si? Los accionistas deberían denunciar a la mierda de la CNMV... 

Por cierto, ¿han vuelto a cambiar al capo de esa mafia?Creo quealgo he oido en las noticias.Una que habían puesto hace poco y ya la han cambiado....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

El burbujon del 10y tresurito es de apaga y vamonos. Con la fed a la puerte del colegio con un cartel bien grande donde pone compro compro, esta creado de inmediato el efecto perverso. Las entidades se endeudan compran los bonos y rapidamente los revenden a la fed, y con esa liquidez ahora pueden utilizarla. Es el colateral perfecto y con mayor nota.

Cuando entra a comprar CDO y demas zarandajas, el asunto salta de perverso a poco menos que pelicula de terror. La FED es en efecto, en esos casos, el banco malo americano.

La perversion del sistema que se puede vislumbrar sentado a miles de km de las sillas donde se manejan todos estos asuntos es alarmante.


----------



## vermer (3 Oct 2012)

Ponzi: no te eches atrás por los impedimentos que veas de entrada.

Añadido a lo que te han comentado, debes conocer bien el aspecto legal: LOPD y LSSI, e integrarlas en tu modelo de negocio. Fíjate en cualquier pie de página de empresas con comercio electrónico (en su defecto llevan un apartado "legal"). Pej esto es de prosegur:



> Información general a los efectos del artículo 10 de la Ley 34/2002, de 11 de julio de Servicios de la Sociedad de la Información y del Comercio Electrónico:
> 
> Denominación social del prestador de servicios de la sociedad de la información: "PROSEGUR COMPAÑIA DE SEGURIDAD, S.A.".
> Domicilio social: Calle Pajaritos, 24 - 28007 Madrid.
> ...




Si pretendes que te tomen en serio, debes ofrecer esa seriedad. Es una putada pero es así. Seguro que tú lo pides también a las páginas en las que compras.... o tradeas, jeje. Distinto es que a los emprendedores se les cruje y desprestigia por todas partes en este país. Bueno, a los emprendedores y a los trabajadores.

Podrás optar por asesoramiento legal y técnico (hosting incluido), lo cual te supondrá una pasta pero también te ahorrará muchos dolores de cabeza y tiempo. Todo depende del tiempo del que dispongas (si tu suegra es muy absorvente y todas esas pequeñeces)

Tienes información de sobra en la red. Salu2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Abengoa da el salto a las americas, pero antes hace una ampliacion de capital. A mi es que los cortijeros sevillanos nunca me gustaron.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Abengoa da el salto a las americas, pero antes hace una ampliacion de capital. A mi es que los cortijeros sevillanos nunca me gustaron.



Además de ser una empresa castuza por excelencia....


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

PMI servicios gashegolandia 40,2 desde 44 , cuadra a la perfeccion con los graficos que maneja humilde servidor , la platita llama a mi puerta :baba:


----------



## AssGaper (3 Oct 2012)

¿os imaginais que meten capital del rescate a empresas del ibex? jajjaja, vamos un escandalo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿os imaginais que meten capital del rescate a empresas del ibex? jajjaja, vamos un escandalo.



¿Como el popular, bankia y tal?

Coño +5000 post!

Ahora deben dirigirse a mi como ilustrísimo y grandísimo sr. DON. ::


----------



## John Nash (3 Oct 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿os imaginais que meten capital del rescate a empresas del ibex? jajjaja, vamos un escandalo.



Se puede hacer indirectamente vía banca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Además de ser una empresa castuza por excelencia....



Si ya, si ya se.

Bien estas haciendo los deberes. Ahora quiero vw, dai, total y shell a. 

DON, que novedades en el frente gastronomico hay por el sur? Algun vino del pais que destacar? Aceititos buenos? Entre grafico y grafico, tapita, que vien vives.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

aqui MV el zahori , tenemos ojete frescor , transmitiendo desde jauja , el ibex se encamina hacia su triste destino en los 17k :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (3 Oct 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿os imaginais que meten capital del rescate a empresas del ibex? jajjaja, vamos un escandalo.



Cuando inyecten capital será para comprar deuda publica, o ira a los bancos en apuros, entonces los que se beneficiaran seran los tenedores de deuda, siempre que no haya una quita y los bancos a los cuales rescaten. 

Puede ser una oportunidad para entrar con SL ajustaditos y coger para pipas y salir prontito.


----------



## Antiparras (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que carajao ha pasado en abengoa?
> 
> Ampliación de capital?
> Split?
> ...



1/10/2012 Abengoa aumentará capital en 4,30 millones de euros Abengoa ha aprobado un aumento de capital con cargo a reservas voluntarias por un importe de 4,304 millones de euros mediante la puesta en circulación de más de 430 millones de acciones, con un valor nominal de 0,01 euros cada una.En concreto, la junta general estraordinaria de la compañía aprobó ayer esta emisión será totalmente liberada y se llevará a cabo en la proporción de cuatro acciones clase B nuevas por cada acción (ya sea clase A o clase B) de la compañía actualmente en circulación.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Abengoa	BOE empresa
Abertis	BOE empresa, recibe ayudas directas de financiacion de caixa.
Acciona Sa	BOE empresa
Acerinox	Ayudas de papa estado de manera indirecta.
Acs Cons Y BOE empresa
Amadeus	
Arcelormittal	
Banco Popular	A los españoles nos cae bien y le pagamos el desaguisado.
Banco Santander	
Bankia A los españoles nos cae bien y le pagamos el desaguisado.
Bankinter	
BBVA	
Bco De Sabadell	Se compra cosas y los españoles se las pagamos.
Bolsas Y Mer Esp	
Caixa Bank 
DIA	
Enagas	Oligopolio controlado por papa estado.
Endesa	Oligopolio controlado por papa estado.
Ferrovial SA BOE empresa
Fomento De Const	BOE empresa
Gamesa	
Gas natural	Oligopolio controlado por el estado.
Gest Telecinco	Oligopolio controlado por el estado.
Grifols SA	
Iberdrola	Oligopolio controlado por el estado.
Inditex	
Indra Sistemas	BOE empresa
Intl. Cons. Air	BOE empresa
Mapfre	Casta al aparato digame.
OHL	BOE empresa
Red Electrica	Oligopolio controlado por el estado
Repsol	Oligopolio controlado por el estado
Sacyr Vallehermoso SA	BOE empresa
Tecnicas Reunidas


----------



## juanfer (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Abengoa	BOE empresa
> Abertis	BOE empresa, recibe ayudas directas de financiacion de caixa.
> Acciona Sa	BOE empresa
> Acerinox	Ayudas de papa estado de manera indirecta.
> ...



Te falta TEF, el proveedor de servicios de comunicaciones del estado


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Te falta TEF, el proveedor de servicios de comunicaciones del estado



TEF* Empresa lider del mercado de las telecomunicaciones con gran potencial alcista. 

*La tengo en cartera.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

DON, yo estuve aquí cuando Ud. se convirtió en cincomileurista.... téngame siempre en sus pensamientos !! ::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como el popular, bankia y tal?
> 
> Coño +5000 post!
> 
> Ahora deben dirigirse a mi como ilustrísimo y grandísimo sr. DON. ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2012)

Pollastre, la pregunta del otro día de Chinito, creo que no la contestó... :

Cree que se está distribuyendo en el entorno 7400 DAX?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si ya, si ya se.
> 
> Bien estas haciendo los deberes. Ahora quiero vw, dai, total y shell a.
> 
> DON, que novedades en el frente gastronomico hay por el sur? Algun vino del pais que destacar? Aceititos buenos? Entre grafico y grafico, tapita, que *vien* vives.




Están saliendo muchos vinos por la provincia, no están mal. Pero relación calidad/precio tirando a regular. Se suben a la parra ya que la producción es muy pequeña. Lo malo es que el granaíno es muy lorealista y lo paga.

Respecto a lo gastronómico, este finde he comido la mejor pierna de cordero de mi vida...en chez moi! Gensanta que felicidad!

Tome!

[*Shell*]







Creo que si no pierde el 62% de la subida podría apoyarse en la zona se soporte verde e intentar superar de nuevo esos 29€.

En caso contrario me parece que se iría en principio a los 25 y luego a la base del rectángulo azul. Ahí se jugaría otro partido.



ahh! Mis hogos y tal....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Llevan desde hace un buen montón de días haciendo tiempo...

Lo que van a "parir" va a ser curioso


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pollastre, la pregunta del otro día de Chinito, creo que no la contestó... :
> 
> Cree que se está distribuyendo en el entorno 7400 DAX?
> 
> Saludos y gracias!




Lo que yo veo en Septiembre es un posicionamiento a largo con un neto de 15.000 Daxies, bien distribuido, en cuatro tramos diferenciados, para mí un buen trabajo del institucional que sea su "dueño".

En el techo de 7483.5 se le acabó la pólvora, se aburrió, o más bien se dió cuenta de que iba sólo en ese viaje, y a partir de ahí ha comenzado a deshacer la posición.

Ha "colocado" ya unos 9000, con la inestimable colaboración de los gacelos que, como diría Cordobesa hace ya algún año que otro cuando le dió por postear aquí: "si es que les tiras un caramelo y salen todos de estampida a cogerlo" ::

Si va a deshacer la posición completa y no sólo una parte, aún tiene que endosar otros -6000; si es tan disciplinado como hasta ahora, eso nos da un par de sesiones buenas para engancharse al carro de los cortos.

Claro, la "gracia" del asunto está en estar al loro a ver qué días decide este buen hombre ponerse a "trabajar"...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Abengoa	BOE empresa
> Abertis	BOE empresa, recibe ayudas directas de financiacion de caixa.
> Acciona Sa	BOE empresa
> 
> ...






chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> TEF* Empresa lider del mercado de las telecomunicaciones con gran potencial alcista.
> 
> 
> Pues eso 90% en quiebra o reduciendo tamaño a muelte! IBEX 4000 es un must!
> *La tengo en cartera.



Ya sabemos por que las tiene.... lo sabemos todo!!



pollastre dijo:


> *DON*, yo estuve aquí cuando Ud. se convirtió en cincomileurista.... téngame siempre en sus pensamientos !! ::::



No me falte al respeto que la liamos!!!


Spoiler



::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Como el euro se ponga peponico..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Que bonito es granada coñe.

La conces? 
Documento sin ttulo
que opinas?

Por cierto siguiendo con los off topic, si alguien esta interesado en ver como vivian y la realidad de los emigrantes de los 60-70 a alemania, ayer repitieron en la 2, El tren de la memoria (2005) - FilmAffinity

No me gustaban las camaras por la epoca, pero si no, hubiera salido yo ahi.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Habrá entrado ghkghk, tiene poco tacto ::





Ni con su dinero. Bueno, con ese sí...:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que bonito es granada coñe.
> 
> La conces?
> Documento sin ttulo
> ...



Viví muchos años en ese barrio, de hecho pasaba todos los días por delante de esa tienda [Documento sin ttulo] al ir y volver del trabajo.

Por lo visto, el tendero ofrece degustaciones de sus productos y vinos previa cita. Parece que se echa un rato agradable (visto desde el escaparate cual vagabundo piojoso), lo tengo en las cosillas por hacer en graná.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2012)

_ Iniciado por Claca Ver Mensaje
A mandar.

Fíjate que aunque a corto plazo los 9,15 son relevantes (ej. de estar corto en el valor esa podría ser una referencia de stop), lo que realmente marca el giro es superar los 9,45.

Por cierto, a ver si los del clan fundamental buscáis de vez en cuando valores que estén en tendencia alcista, así seremos todos mucho más amigos 

Iniciado por ghkghk Ver Mensaje

Hoyga, Ponzi le pone una casi diariamente!

Yo es que de esto no sé, pero le puedo decir que los Falcons van a ganar la NFC South el año que viene, y eso le dejará no menos de un 300% de rentabilidad... Ni una sola de sus grafiquitas da eso!
_

Seis meses después.... ¿el siyalodeciayoismo se aplica también al football?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Malos tiempso para la industria farmaceutica HONORABLE? En España.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

sr. FrarR le atizamos al eurodolor????


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Ponzi: no te eches atrás por los impedimentos que veas de entrada.
> 
> Añadido a lo que te han comentado, debes conocer bien el aspecto legal: LOPD y LSSI, e integrarlas en tu modelo de negocio. Fíjate en cualquier pie de página de empresas con comercio electrónico (en su defecto llevan un apartado "legal"). Pej esto es de prosegur:
> 
> ...



Me apunto la lssi .Necesito reestructurar todo el sistema de costes,comprobar que cifra de negocio minima hace falta y si es viable. Ahora mismo sin economias de escala y sin una cifra de negocio alta seria una locura pero todo sea mirarlo.Si las variables no cambian el proyecto no lo llevare a la realidad,el riesgo es demasiado elevado.


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Malos tiempso para la industria farmaceutica HONORABLE? En España.



Aunque no me pregunte a mí le confirmo que son bastante malos. La actividad está sufriendo un parón acojonante.


----------



## ponzi (3 Oct 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> _ Iniciado por Claca Ver Mensaje
> A mandar.
> 
> Fíjate que aunque a corto plazo los 9,15 son relevantes (ej. de estar corto en el valor esa podría ser una referencia de stop), lo que realmente marca el giro es superar los 9,45.
> ...



Toma ya..Me recuerda a Robert de niro en Casino.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Malos tiempso para la industria farmaceutica HONORABLE? En España.



Y más en la CV donde no se paga a las farmacias. Menos ventas, a precios más reducidos.... y lo que vendes no lo cobras. La tormenta perfecta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Hay mucho miedo entre los visitadores porque ven peligrar su puesto de trabajo por un cambio de modelo de negocio o es que estos se asustan rapido?

Que plazos de pago hay? 

Algun importante laboratorio ya no vende mas producto por los impagos?

Grifols va vien en bolsa, por hablar de bolsa digo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Aunque no me pregunte a mí le confirmo que son bastante malos. La actividad está sufriendo un parón acojonante.



con un PMI servicios cayendo en sept a 40,2 desde 44 todo se tiene que estar parando , indica que gashegolandia va hacia el guano absoluto ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y más en la CV donde no se paga a las farmacias. Menos ventas, a precios más reducidos.... y lo que vendes no lo cobras. La tormenta perfecta.



Si, he visto los carteles de "LA GENERALITAT se ha vuelto a quedar SIN DINERO"


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay mucho miedo entre los visitadores porque ven peligrar su puesto de trabajo por un cambio de modelo de negocio o es que estos se asustan rapido?
> 
> Que plazos de pago hay?
> 
> ...




No, si están asustados es con motivo. Y eso son los pocos que quedan. Quien no esté asustado, es que no comprende la situación.

En cuanto a plazos de pago, ¿de las administraciones a los laboratorio? ¿de los distribuidores a los laboratorios? ¿de las administraciones a las farmacias?

Grifols va de cine, pero el gran problema está en la farmacia. Y allí ellos no pintan mucho.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Goooo!> :O!


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si, he visto los carteles de "LA GENERALITAT se ha vuelto a quedar SIN DINERO"



Nunca debieron quitarse. Se eliminaron por las promesas, nunca por los pagos efectuados... que jamás han llegado con fluidez. Medio mes por aquí, un poco por allá, pero la deuda alcanza ya seis meses. 

Hay deudas con todos los sectores. Educativo, farmacéutico, hospitalario, proveedores de todo tipo... Todos creen que con el fondo de liquidez autonómico se acabaron los problemas. Y yo estoy seguro de que no va a haber para todos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Oct 2012)

el bund continua en su lateral, max. en 141,9 y min. en 141,1X (dilatacion arriba dilatacion abajo) ahora en medio del canal: 141,50


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay mucho miedo entre los visitadores porque ven peligrar su puesto de trabajo por un cambio de modelo de negocio o es que estos se asustan rapido?
> 
> Que plazos de pago hay?
> 
> ...



Le comento: ayer fui a comprar el enésimo paquete de Gelocatil y me dio por preguntar si lo hacían de 500 (últimamente me estaba metiendo mitades del nuevo Gelocatil 1gr y me iba bien). La farmaceútica me dice que 650, pero por lo bajinis me dice que hay un genérico de 500. Le digo: vamos a probarlo. Cuando le voy a pagar con 10€ me dice que son 64 (creo recordar) céntimos por 20 comprimidos. :8:

Si yo fuera visitador de los laboratorios del Gelocatil me iría acojonando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Goooo!> :O!



cabronazo, mándeme un wassap de esos, que he visto el post 5mins tarde!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Es que el otro dia vino una amiga de mi mujer del sector y contaba cada cosa...en fin, España.

Sr.Fran200 mejore el sistemita del sr.FranR para que de niveles antes de 15 sesiones, porque si no estamos mano sobre mano en el ibex. 

PD:Calopez me puedo ir ya?, que ya llevo los 10 mensajes diarios que tengo firmados.
PD2:Tirenme el ibex pero no me tiren las matildes.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Plimo, ¿vas a hacerte visitador médico?

Qué tipo de "productos"... ejem... piensas trabajar ? ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hay mucho miedo entre los visitadores porque ven peligrar su puesto de trabajo por un cambio de modelo de negocio o es que estos se asustan rapido?
> 
> Que plazos de pago hay?
> 
> ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es que el otro dia vino una amiga de mi mujer del sector y contaba cada cosa...en fin, España.
> 
> Sr.Fran200 mejore el sistemita del sr.FranR para que de niveles antes de 15 sesiones, porque si no estamos mano sobre mano en el ibex.
> 
> ...



Hombre, siempre puede haber un caso concreto que se salve de la quema (1 entre 99 fantasmas aproximadamente), pero yo hablo del sector en general y se le ve muy muy jodido. Pero realmente como imagino que estarán todos, como bien ha indicado el jato (que a veces dice algo útil, aunque últimamente haya estado excesivamente pesado).

Y hablando de bolsa, ha ido un cortito al DAX, a ver que nos quiere dar.


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Plimo, ¿vas a hacerte visitador médico?
> 
> Qué tipo de "productos"... ejem... piensas trabajar ? ::



Pastillitas azules. Las pulveriza bien y se las pone en una bebida a la que invita a sus clientes mayores antes de probar los coches.

Venta asegurada por las "sensaciones" que les trasmitirá la prueba... xDxDxD


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2012)

Llevo desconectado algún tiempo por jaleos varios. ¿Bertok ha situado los 9.700 como punto de entrada a la colina?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pastillitas azules. Las pulveriza bien y se las pone en una bebida a la que invita a sus clientes mayores antes de probar los coches.
> 
> Venta asegurada por las "sensaciones" que les trasmitirá la prueba... xDxDxD


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cabronazo, mándeme un wassap de esos, que he visto el post 5mins tarde!!!



Voy a preparar un gif con luces destelleantes... alguno meterá intermitente derecho pensando que es otra cosa ::

P.D. De nuevo la estrategia despiadada en positivo , que potra madre, que potra!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Plimo, ¿vas a hacerte visitador médico?
> 
> Qué tipo de "productos"... ejem... piensas trabajar ? ::



No me deja el lider irme, hoy trabajo doble.

Ya se por donde va, guiño guiño. Tranquilo lo suyo estara listo, guiño, digale a su señora que este sabado si, guiño, sombrero y portazo. Eso si, no se tome usted mas de dos a la vez, que entonces parte la mesa, vaya si la parte :XX::XX:

:

Mr.P usted tambien debe hablar mas, postear mas, menos gallo claudio y mas no se, cosas de usted, ya sabe, rs5, gin, viajes a zurich, mesas, sillas de cristal ultima moda en milan, guantazos en to la cara a los bombillos y los hollandes del mundo.

Que tal la calle sierpes? Va al corte ingles de san juan de aznalfarache?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pastillitas azules. Las pulveriza bien y se las pone en una bebida a la que invita a sus clientes mayores antes de probar los coches.
> 
> Venta asegurada por las "sensaciones" que les trasmitirá la prueba... xDxDxD



Se equivocan ustedes mi prolifica labor como asesor de bmw, ahora es como le diria yo, una razon humanitaria, ya no obtengo plusvalias por ello. Es que soy guena gente de arriba a abajo.8: No quiero que caigan en las redes de los talleres oficiales de los aritos. Por que se cree que el sr.Tonuel no postea?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Oct 2012)

por hacer offtopic, decir que ayer, después de mas de años y media como usuario registrado, empece a usar la lista de ignorados. 

Y no vean lo a gusto que se queda uno! :o

por cierto, creo que ninguno de los que participa en este hilo esta en esa lista, así que pórtense bien


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha "colocado" ya unos 9000, con la inestimable colaboración de los gacelos que, como diría *Cordobesa *hace ya algún año que otro cuando le dió por postear aquí: "si es que les tiras un caramelo y salen todos de estampida a cogerlo" ::



No hace mucho apareció por el foro, advirtiendo entre otros, del Popular :rolleye:

Genio y figura!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> por hacer offtopic, decir que ayer, después de mas de años y media como usuario registrado, empece a usar la lista de ignorados.
> 
> Y no vean lo a gusto que se queda uno! :o
> 
> por cierto, creo que ninguno de los que participa en este hilo esta en esa lista, así que pórtense bien



Es que el comer y el ignorar es todo empezar...


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Hablando de polvos azules....

Son cuatro partes, pero merece la pena

REGUERAAAAA

Polvos magicos 1 - YouTube

"Estos polvos son la leche, hay gente que los ha tomado sentados en la mesa y la mesa la ha mandado al carajo"


----------



## Claca (3 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-342.html#post7302670

Planteamiento en GAS, cumplido:







Lo cuelgo para que se vea gráficamente lo mucho que puede dar de sí tener emplazada en el gráfico la supuesta estructura del movimiento, de forma que los stops y posibles objetivos puedan situarse con un mínimo de criterio.

Por supuesto ese hipotético tercero es hipotético y, personalmente, no creo que se dé, pero era lógico para el precio volver, como mínimo, a los 11,60 si aguantaba la zona de gestación del tercero (simplemente por lo que supone a nivel de estructura).


----------



## juanfer (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No hace mucho apareció por el foro, advirtiendo entre otros, del Popular :rolleye:
> 
> Genio y figura!!!



Creo que la frase era "cuando haces POP ya no hay STOP"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

catapulta zarracena!!! :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> catapulta zarracena!!! :xx: :xx: :xx:



¿Usted es el del cemento? Si mujer, o es que esto parece un portafolios?  :XX:


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Euro objetivo cumplido, BBVA lo mismo.
> 
> 
> Nueva ventana de entrada en BBVA, para empezar por debajo de 5.90 (empezaremos a ver hasta donde cae para rascar)
> ...





FranR dijo:


> Goooo!> :O!




:fiufiu:

a puntito de volver al redil el leuro


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Señores el canario es el euro, atentos y queda muy poco para el Jueves 
Do you remember?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores el canario es el euro, atentos y queda muy poco para el Jueves
> Do you remember?



[YOUTUBE]V8ov-Cbpf4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## peseteuro (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores el canario es el euro, atentos y queda muy poco para el Jueves
> Do you remember?



Jueves negro ? 

yo no remembo :rolleye: me he perdido algún post


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Jueves *negro *?
> 
> yo no remembo :rolleye: me he perdido algún post



Si. Jueves negro, negro Pandoro.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores el canario es el euro, atentos y queda muy poco para el Jueves
> Do you remember?



[YOUTUBE]HqmHXnryakA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Están cociendo algo muy tocho...


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Marco el JUEVES
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





FranR dijo:


> Solo puedo decir volatilidad muy fuerte alrededor de esa sesión. Saltan muy fuerte los indicadores ante cualquier escenario de lunes y martes.





Post del 30 de Septiembre Sr. Peseteuro


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me apunto la lssi .Necesito reestructurar todo el sistema de costes,comprobar que cifra de negocio minima hace falta y si es viable. Ahora mismo sin economias de escala y sin una cifra de negocio alta seria una locura pero todo sea mirarlo.Si las variables no cambian el proyecto no lo llevare a la realidad,el riesgo es demasiado elevado.



¿No tienes un conocido que pueda facturar? Es lo más sencillo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están cociendo algo muy tocho...



Pos ná veamoslo en diferido (ibex) y directo (eurodolor) 

<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012737933&k=1627c3356b0367adcbfd5b59ae7fc09f" height="300" width ="450" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Este widget es ofrecido por ProRealTime, <a href="https://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >software de trading de acciones, futuros, forex</a>.</iframe>	<iframe src="http://widgets.prorealtime.com/ProRealTime_FlashXLight/itcharts.phtml?wid=2012869175&k=f609e561ce028fb1c17020a99fe17e88" height="300" width ="450" frameborder="0" scrolling="no">Este widget es ofrecido por el <a href="https://www.prorealtime.com/es/" class="link" >programa de bolsa</a> ProRealTime.</iframe>


----------



## peseteuro (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Post del 30 de Septiembre Sr. Peseteuro



gracias  , a ver si me quito la mala costumbre de trabajar sin tener una segunda pantalla exclusiva para el hilo que luego me pierdo los posts más interesantes


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Oct 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> 1/10/2012 Abengoa aumentará capital en 4,30 millones de euros Abengoa ha aprobado un aumento de capital con cargo a reservas voluntarias por un importe de 4,304 millones de euros mediante la puesta en circulación de más de 430 millones de acciones, con un valor nominal de 0,01 euros cada una.En concreto, la junta general estraordinaria de la compañía aprobó ayer esta emisión será totalmente liberada y se llevará a cabo en la proporción de cuatro acciones clase B nuevas por cada acción (ya sea clase A o clase B) de la compañía actualmente en circulación.



¿Puede que se hayan cruzado ordenes de compra de ANTES del split con ordenes de venta actuales. :: Vaya cagada, si es así.
Si no, no tiene sentido ese subidón subidón.

Esos tladels que se equivocan con las comas. :XX:

Aunque 14/4 = 3,5 (el mismo precio pre-split)


----------



## peseteuro (3 Oct 2012)

Parece que a pandoro le está empezando a dar un subidón de adrenalina, como empuja !!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

14,15h publicación ADP


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 14,15h publicación ADP



Ahora deben estar tirando los dados...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Con tanto vaivén, llevan varios días donde la caja es la única que gana...tengo la impresión.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

+162.000



Esperado +150,000

U.S. PRIVATE-SECTOR EMPLOYMENT INCREASED BY 162,000 JOBS
IN SEPTEMBER, ACCORDING TO ADP NATIONAL EMPLOYMENT REPORT


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Me han saltado el Stop corrido...volveré.

Han saboreado los <1.29, busquemos cuotas de guano mayores.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

No imaginaba que pasarse al Eurostoxx iba a ser taaaaan coñazoooo...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> No imaginaba que pasarse al Eurostoxx iba a ser taaaaan coñazoooo...



...y peligroso. 

Preguntele a Pollastre


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y peligroso.
> 
> Preguntele a Pollastre



Espero que se refiera al ultracorto...


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Pinta horrible, de nuevo corto. Busco la definitiva....


----------



## Sipanha (3 Oct 2012)

Ziento una divirgensia en la fuersa del SPX, posibles bajadas.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

juer, los chutes de ADP cada vez les duran menos...


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Tampoco la ha pillao no Piratón...


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

jjjjjjj que potra...que potra !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Yo tendria precaución con los cortos...


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Bah, estos leoncios ya no son lo que eran....

se quedan sin pólvora antes incluso de cubrir los intervalos de entrada.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

[



Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo tendria precaución con los cortos...



Ya que vengan a buscarme, el euro/dolor me ha arreglado unas semanas. Ahora solo espero al BBVA muy abajo


----------



## boquiman (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bah, estos leoncios ya no son lo que eran....
> 
> se quedan sin pólvora antes incluso de cubrir los intervalos de entrada.



La verdad es que los fogonazos cada vez duran menos, peponcillo y p'abajo....

Será para despistar y cuando nos confiemos viene Don Pepón???


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Plimo, no frecuento ese garito que mencionas (Corte Francés en San Juan) salvo cuando voy al club del gourmet a por los Vega Sicilia  pero si te ves en un apuro, o quieres conocer al malvado pollastre, estaría dispuesto a acercarme por allí y bueno, quien sabe... ::::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No me deja el lider irme, hoy trabajo doble.
> 
> Ya se por donde va, guiño guiño. Tranquilo lo suyo estara listo, guiño, digale a su señora que este sabado si, guiño, sombrero y portazo. Eso si, no se tome usted mas de dos a la vez, que entonces parte la mesa, vaya si la parte :XX::XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> La verdad es que los fogonazos cada vez duran menos, peponcillo y p'abajo....
> 
> Será para despistar y cuando nos confiemos viene Don Pepón???




No, el tema es que hay un capullo que lleva 48-72 horas posicionándose en el entorno del 7K3, a largo. Los fogonazos estilo Smithson, Peponian & Co. que lleva viendo ayer y hoy en esa zona, pertenecen al porculero éste, sea quien sea.

Lo que me cuestiono, es si ese pollo tiene tan buena información como para augurar un peponazo, o bien el tío está _comitting suicide_.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No, el tema es que hay un capullo que lleva 48-72 horas posicionándose en el entorno del 7K3, a largo. Los fogonazos estilo Smithson, Peponian & Co. que lleva viendo ayer y hoy en esa zona, pertenecen al porculero éste, sea quien sea.
> 
> Lo que me cuestiono, es si ese pollo tiene tan buena información como para augurar un peponazo, o bien el tío está _comitting suicide_.



Loco Iván, tratando de salvar su culo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Ziento una divirgensia en la fuersa del SPX, posibles bajadas.



se llama sentimiento gacelero


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Loco Iván, tratando de salvar su culo ::




Se lo comen, o tiene mucha información, o la contra que le viene lo mata 

R.I.P

Edit: En 3 minutos los sabremos, arrancan las máquinas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tampoco la ha pillao no Piratón...



Estaba comiendo..... MZMM lo sé.

Esas luces....Esas luces me recuerdan a un bar que estuve el otro día!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No, el tema es que hay un capullo que lleva 48-72 horas posicionándose en el entorno del 7K3, a largo. Los fogonazos estilo Smithson, Peponian & Co. que lleva viendo ayer y hoy en esa zona, pertenecen al porculero éste, sea quien sea.
> 
> Lo que me cuestiono, es si ese pollo tiene tan buena información como para augurar un peponazo, o bien el tío está _comitting suicide_.



Pues a ver si se deciden: o se les unen o lo mandrilean de una vez


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

vendran millones de naves y llevaran solo a los que tengan FED al paraiso llamado jauja :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Está loco, como un puto rebaño.

Ha llamado la atención de todos los algos en medio planeta. 





FranR dijo:


> Se lo comen, o tiene mucha información, o la contra que le viene lo mata
> 
> R.I.P
> 
> Edit: En 3 minutos los sabremos, arrancan las máquinas.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: 


Ahora queda lo más importante, ser capaz de colocar sin que se lo tiren...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Como le meta yo corto con lo gordo se va a enterar ese.... inocho:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Tengo la impresión que el euro va a explotar alcistamente


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Lo ha conseguido colocar alto antes de la entrada de las 15.00, ahora le cuesta mantenerlo firme.

Se la ha jugado a base de bien, supongo que tendrá lecturas a las que los demás no llegan. 

Próximos 6 minutos o le damos un premio o un tapón de corcho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Oct 2012)

esto no se mueve hasta las 3.30


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

No se si hasta la 3:30...pero las máquinas a pleno funcionamiento now. 

Desde las 14:58 está movidita la cosa.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tengo la impresión que el euro va a explotar alcistamente



Espero que no, un poco más de recorrido y no aparezco en varios días.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Ese leoncio se está equivocando, o al menos se equivoca si va para el corto plazo.

No voy a entrar en detalles, pero el cierre está cantando por debajo de 7K3. Que se cumpla o no, ya veremos, pero con todos los indicadores gritando cierre 60 puntos más abajo del valor actual, hay que tener valor para meterse a bayoneta calada como lo está haciendo.



FranR dijo:


> Lo ha conseguido colocar alto antes de la entrada de las 15.00, ahora le cuesta mantenerlo firme.
> 
> Se la ha jugado a base de bien, supongo que tendrá lecturas a las que los demás no llegan.
> 
> Próximos 6 minutos o le damos un premio o un tapón de corcho.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

Meanwhile @ 2.501 Eurostoxx


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Como mola.... metidos en canal estrecho (que no significa falta de actividad).

Veremos si es tan divertido como parece..


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Meanwhile @ 2.501 Eurostoxx



OSTIA!!! que buenoooo :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ese leoncio se está equivocando, o al menos se equivoca si va para el corto plazo.
> 
> No voy a entrar en detalles, pero el cierre está cantando por debajo de 7K3.* Que se cumpla o no, ya veremos, pero con todos los indicadores gritando cierre 60 puntos más abajo del valor actual*, hay que tener valor para meterse a bayoneta calada como lo está haciendo.



¿y en que cambiaría esto?

¿en que un gordo-gordo abriera la chequera o ya no es posible?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

el eurodolor solo esta haciendo el pullback a la bajista , subidon esta llegando


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y en que cambiaría esto?
> 
> ¿en que un gordo-gordo abriera la chequera o ya no es posible?




No es cuestión de cambiar... el mercado tiene una dinámica y unas "reglas", es muy difícil cambiarlas a base de chequera individualmente (tal vez si fuera Ud. GS o JPM.... ) pero en general, no es el caso, así que aquí sólo caben dos opciones:

- o este hombre tiene una información que los demás no tienen, está posicionándose, y sacará 200 pips con la gorra


- o está defendiendo su posición frente a una entrada fallida, como dice FranR. Muy mala idea, por cierto.


Yo no puedo saber si [1] es lo correcto. Si es así, bien por ese hombre. Pero sí puedo saber que ahora mismo va contra todos los indicadores, así que o se forra, o la caga salvajemente, eso sí se lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No es cuestión de cambiar... el mercado tiene una dinámica y unas "reglas", es muy difícil cambiarlas a base de chequera individualmente (tal vez si fuera Ud. GS o JPM.... ) pero en general, no es el caso, así que aquí sólo caben dos opciones:
> 
> - o este hombre tiene una información que los demás no tienen, está posicionándose, y sacará 200 pips con la gorra
> 
> ...



Excelente

Digamos que el mercado, mirándolo con lupa, ya tiene cierta "inercia" que es complicado cambiar...


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurodolor solo esta haciendo el pullback a la bajista , subidon esta llegando



Pos yo veo justo lo contrario, mañana nos vamos pa bajo que cortamos, y hoy cuando termine el dia la tendencia te lo va a decir clarito clarito.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

No.. inercia no es la palabra que yo usaría, si me pregunta Ud.

Digamos que el mercado tiene unos "objetivos". Posicionarse contra ellos es... cuanto menos... temerario.

Si bien es cierto que este posicionamiento pudiera ser algo más a medio plazo, y a este hombre igualmente pudiera no importarle menos el hecho de aguantar 100 pips a contra durante unos días, Gatencio-style. A saber...

No obstante, atento al detalle de cómo le están mandrileando -20 pips desde que he advertido de su operación "contranatura"....

perdón, ya -25 ::





Pepitoria dijo:


> Excelente
> 
> Digamos que el mercado, mirándolo con lupa, ya tiene cierta "inercia" que es complicado cambiar...


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

FranR, ¿está viendo? 

¡ Qué factura técnica tan bella ! Lo están machacando poco a poco, como el gato que juega con el ratón antes de decidirse a matarlo y acabar con la diversión.

Espero que tenga buena tecnología por el lado alcista y bajista ahora mismo con Ud., porque este espectáculo no se da todo los días.

Joder, qué belleza.


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues este señor debe ser un leoncio del Ibex porque es el único índice que lleva el volumen UP, en el Stoxx llevan saldo negativo pero no es demasiado, muchísimo menor que un día tendencial.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Madre... mía... qué hostia.... con 2000 Daxies a contra.... pero... cuanta pasta puede esta gente llegar a palmar ??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

plas plas sr. Pollastre!
BZMB


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Para desgracia del pobre leoncio, aún no han "terminado" con él.

Recuerde, cierre por debajo del 7K3.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> plas plas sr. Pollastre!
> BZMB


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Para desgracia del pobre leoncio, aún no han "terminado" con él.
> 
> Recuerde, cierre por debajo del 7K3.



Ya le dije que íbamos a tener diversión :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

*Siyalodeciayoismo *x1000000000000000000000














[/IMG]


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Ay ay ay.... que viene la segunda ronda de guantás.....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Oct 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Puede que se hayan cruzado ordenes de compra de ANTES del split con ordenes de venta actuales. :: Vaya cagada, si es así.
> Si no, no tiene sentido ese subidón subidón.
> 
> Esos tladels que se equivocan con las comas. :XX:
> ...



Por lo que he leído no han hecho un split 4/1. 

Según lo que he entendido, han cambiado una acción tipo "A" por una acción tipo "A" + 4 acciones tipo "B", es decir, un split 5/1. 

El precio "original" debería ser 14/5 = 2,80 (más o menos). Por eso cotiza a 3,673 con una subida de 0,825 porque el precio tras el split es 2,85.El subidón viene por el cierre de acciones prestadas.

Lo que no alcanzo a saber, es como este hecho afecta a alguien que vaya con acciones prestadas en corto, que es lo que le ocurriría o como le afecta, si pierde mucha pasta con esto o no. Si alguien lo supiera y lo explicara, lo agradecería .


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

::


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Madre... mía... qué hostia.... con 2000 Daxies a contra.... pero... cuanta pasta puede esta gente llegar a palmar ??



Cubierto por motivos que no vienen a cuento yo he visto 7 cifras, más cerca de las 8


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ::




Con el día de hoy, yo creo que una caja de Pingus del 96 estaría .... en su justo precio ::


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Ojo ahora, dos minutos de tensión!

Alguno está en el límite de soltar papel...unos 50 en ibex.

Dax 10-12


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ay ay ay.... que viene la segunda ronda de guantás.....



KIJO****** además van a ser dos series de 30 puntazos en el ojal....

Hoygan creo que se lo merecen








FranR usted tb, pero no tengo tiempo de ir a la _tienda_, váyase anca pollastre a jugar al green berete....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Han dejado caer el SP 6 puntos sin mostrar resistencia numantina.

Suele haber un juego de tanteo al inicio de la sesión USA, van metiendo el dedo gordo en el agua para comprobar la temperatura, lo normal es que tocado determinado nivel, alquien se ponga nervioso y lance una orden gorda y aparezca Bernanke con la chequera y se lo encaje todo sin perder ni medio punto.

Ahí se suele dar la vuelta con más o menos piruetas.

Veremos si el nivel Gandalf-Bernanke está en los famosos 1435.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Toma defensa del nivel.... joder qué final de sesión, esto es de lso que poco se ven....

pd: se lo comen.... se lo comen vivo... todo lo que el tío mete a largo, las máquinas le dan contraparte.... o de verdad sabe algo muy, muy gordo, o está a la desesperada.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Con el día de hoy, yo creo que una caja de Pingus del 96 estaría .... en su justo precio ::



Para que escatimar









Aguanta, como gato panza arriba, un mínimo de última media hora lo mata.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

ISM no manufacturero 55,1 si se veia venir


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

7.800-7.305-1.2900 y 1.439

son los puntos GGGGGGGGG


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Puag,

que vela han cagado!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Mi enprezicah....
GT adv. Tech 5.23 +6%
We are on the right side!

LOL 5.17!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Hay que reconocer, aunque esto vaya en mi propia contra.... que los quants son unos grandísimos cabrones .... acaban de matar al tío ahora mismo.


Yo, sinceramente, no recuerdo un final de sesión tan bello en meses. Pura poesía algorítmica, cómo un tío desesperado con dinero se defiende, y cómo las contrapartes han olido a la presa herida, y atacan lenta pero machaconamente, sabiendo que al final cederá. 

Joder, me voy contento a casa hoy ::::

Amo este negocio. Sencillamente no existe nada igual.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Toma defensa del nivel.... joder qué final de sesión, esto es de lso que poco se ven....
> 
> pd: se lo comen.... se lo comen vivo... todo lo que el tío mete a largo, las máquinas le dan contraparte.... o de verdad sabe algo muy, muy gordo, o está a la desesperada.



Yo lo estoy viendo mejor en el SP, es como si lo que cuentas pasara en el SP en vez de en el DAX, ahí tengo más problemas para ver las jugadas.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurodolor solo esta haciendo el pullback a la bajista , subidon esta llegando





muertoviviente dijo:


> ISM no manufacturero 55,1 si se veia venir



Por hoy ya está bien de hacer el ridículo....

Si nos ponemos serios mejor que se aparte, renacuajo


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ISM no manufacturero 55,1 si se veia venir



pues que bien se lo han tomado los mercados...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

lo estan poniendo a huevo a menos que uno sea un sofisticaro o ejpertoh


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por hoy ya está bien de hacer el ridículo....
> 
> Si nos ponemos serios mejor que se aparte, renacuajo



me gusta hacer el ridiculo :Baile:

y a ustec ? :


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que reconocer, aunque esto vaya en mi propia contra.... que los quants son unos grandísimos cabrones .... acaban de matar al tío ahora mismo.
> 
> 
> Yo, sinceramente, no recuerdo un final de sesión tan bello en meses. Pura poesía algorítmica, como un tío desesperado con dinero se defiende, y cómo las contrapartes han olido a la presa herida, y atacan lenta pero machaconamente, sabiendo que al final cederá.
> ...



¿Se puede estimar cuanto ha perdido el pavo?


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

El DAX por debajo de 7300... Quién lo hubiera dicho hace un rato...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Se puede estimar cuanto ha perdido el pavo?



si no vende no pierde :no:


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Se puede estimar cuanto ha perdido el pavo?



Aún no....

Para soltar lo que lleva, no puede hacerlo en un ratín.

Ahora tiene que aprovechar los push para colocar y tener el menos daño posible.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Se puede estimar cuanto ha perdido el pavo?



Espere que lo miro en el teletexto ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> El DAX por debajo de 7300... Quién lo hubiera dicho hace un rato...





er...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

muy buen dato , saltada de stops y a subir solitos hasta los cielos , a gacelas como ujtedeh pueden engañarles pero no al gran MV :no:

renacuajo franERRE cuidadin


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

Toma reversal, se me ha llevado el SL en punto de entrada (vamos, le he sacado 1 misero leuro...).

A ver si se deja otro cortito pronto...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

¡que levante la mano o la pata el que se ha puesto corto hoy en mi henpreza [GT. adv. Tech.]!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Esta vela es una declaración de intenciones...si la mantienen


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Mira, mira el euro...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

estos tradels awebaos :XX:

cuando dominas lo pequeñito , el intradia , el mete-saca  y no lo importante pasa lo que pasa :: 

seguro que han colocao mucho a la venta y tal ) que las maquinas les detectan guano intenso :XX:

vuelvanse a lo pequeñito , que de los movimiento gordos ya nos ocupamos los que sabemos :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Uy , el euro está metiendo el tapón ...en vez de sacarlo. 

Y no me imagino como


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy , el euro está metiendo el tapón ...en vez de sacarlo.
> 
> Y no me imagino como



es logico que no lo imagine


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta vela es una declaración de intenciones...si la mantienen



Push hasta la zona que empezó ventas (Hablo de Dax). Euro en la misma tónica de los dos últimos días.

Busco de nuevo entrada a corto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Push hasta la zona que empezó ventas (Hablo de Dax). Euro en la misma tónica de los dos últimos días.
> 
> Busco de nuevo entrada a corto.



wassap! :fiufiu: ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Push hasta la zona que empezó ventas (Hablo de Dax). Euro en la misma tónica de los dos últimos días.
> 
> Busco de nuevo entrada a corto.



ustec insista renacuajo , es la unica manera de aprender , palmando


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

De nuevo entrada y dejando cubrir posición. El euro está muy dócil


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> wassap! :fiufiu: ::




DON,

No se despiste.

Céntrese.

Recuerde, cierre por debajo de 7K3 ::


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Que potra!!! madre que potra!!! Séptima entrada en el momento justo. Creo que he cantado cuatro o cinco de ellas


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> DON,
> 
> No se despiste.
> 
> ...



Voy a probar otro corto, 7327. Que el primer euro lo veo muy solo...

(a ver si no acabo pandoreado)


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me han saltado el Stop corrido...volveré.
> 
> Han saboreado los <1.29, busquemos cuotas de guano mayores.



menuda volatidad si están distribuyendo son unos maestros a la vez lo hacen en el Dax y SP (creo)


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Voy a probar otro corto, 7327. Que el primer euro lo veo muy solo...
> 
> (a ver si no acabo pandoreado)



Hamijo tenga cuidado, el pavo este se lleva lo que sea por delante en su caída.

Edit: Por pura casualidad ¿Le ha barrido la posición?


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Voy a probar otro corto, 7327. Que el primer euro lo veo muy solo...
> 
> (a ver si no acabo pandoreado)




Arriesgado, es como meterse con una balsa de troncos de palmera en medio de una tormenta perfecta. Podrían barrerle antes de que pestañease.

Hay dos puntos de cortos que podrían resultarle útiles, si quieren tocarlos: 7345 y 7355. Si quiere arriesgar un cortífago, mejor esperar a esos dos niveles.... si es que quieren llegar a ellos.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

En el SP no han probado el 1435 en condiciones, ha sido como muy light.


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo tenga cuidado, el pavo este se lleva lo que sea por delante en su caída.
> 
> Edit: Por pura casualidad ¿Le ha barrido la posición?



Tenía un corto donde ya puse SL en punto de entrada, al que he sacado 1 euro al final.

Ahora tengo otro en los 7327. Si el objetivo es perder los 7300 le puedo dejar 20 euros de SL inicial, todavía no me lo han barrido. Cuando pierda los 7310 bajo el SL a 7326.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Tenía un corto donde ya puse SL en punto de entrada, al que he sacado 1 euro al final.
> 
> Ahora tengo otro en los 7327. Si el objetivo es perder los 7300 le puedo dejar 20 euros de SL inicial, todavía no me lo han barrido. Cuando pierda los 7310 bajo el SL a 7326.



Perfecto hamijo, esta arrastrando todo lo que se encuentra por delante. Como le ha dicho el pollo una buena zona de stop es los 35, por ahí le cortan el pienso rapidito.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Van a saco, están cegados... les da igual niveles, proyecciones, soportes.... van a volumen colocado o adquirido, se la suda la repercusión en el precio, algo con lo que en condiciones normales son muy cuidadosos.

Se nota que han elevado un "notch" la pelea, digamos que yo ya veo esto como algo personal entre esos dos ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Van a saco, están cegados... les da igual niveles, proyecciones, soportes.... van a volumen colocado o adquirido, se la suda la repercusión en el precio, algo con lo que en condiciones normales son muy cuidadosos.
> 
> Se nota que han elevado un "notch" la pelea, digamos que yo ya veo esto como algo personal entre esos dos ::



Ok, ok... me he precipitado.

Cierro y espero más arriba. Le saco 5 euritos a la tonteria y la colleja por cagaprisas.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Alguien ha entrado en 1436 como un animal sin ni siquiera esperar a que los cortos se lanzaran al ataque.


----------



## rbotic statistics (3 Oct 2012)

*Habrá que ir ampliando el Santuario*

Que tal va hoy la cosa?

Os he hablado alguna vez del místico 7.700? Os he dicho que vamos camino del místico 8.100? :rolleye:

S2s


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Fabulosa la jornada, no tiene otro nombre.

Jato espero que haya estado atento, si hoy ha aprendido solo un 1% de lo que aquí se ha estado hablando esta tarde, lo mismo algún día pueda paladear una botella como la que he enlazado antes.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Malvado RobotNick, 

¿sería mucho pedirle que diera algún nivel en el foro? Tenemos proyecciones manuales, algorítmicas, de AT, incluso alguna de AF... pero no tenemos ninguna proyección mística. Sería un buen complemento al hilo.





rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que tal va hoy la cosa?
> 
> Os he hablado alguna vez del místico 7.700? Os he dicho que vamos camino del místico 8.100? :rolleye:
> 
> S2s


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Que alguien suba un gráfico del DAX desde hace un año y que señale las fechas de vencimientos trimestrales, dic-2011, marzo-2012, jun-2012, sept-2012, puede que nos dé una perspectiva más clara de porqué hay tanta pelea...


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Supongo que esto era lo que se esperaba ayer del hilo, pero no todos los días se pueden ir poniendo billetes en la chequera del personal.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Fabulosa la jornada, no tiene otro nombre.
> 
> Jato espero que haya estado atento, si hoy ha aprendido solo un 1% de lo que aquí se ha estado hablando esta tarde, lo mismo algún día pueda paladear una botella como la que he enlazado antes.



renacuajo le estas metiendo cortos al eurodolor una y otra ves en un rango estrecho de precios :: 

es ustec todo un tradel , arriesga mucho para ganar muy poco


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2012)

Pues yo sigo viendo saldos positivos en Dax, Ibex y S&P (en este bastante positivo), el Stoxx sigue en negativo pero no es por mucho. No veo de momento muy claro que quieran tirar hacia los cortos, la batalla no la veo en toda su crudeza en este momento porque no tengo la p-IA puesta.

Con esto no quiero decir que no acabemos la sesión en el Dax por debajo de 7300, pero no parece que la intención a medio plazo sea bajar. Aun quedan tres cuartos de hora de sesión, vamos a ver por donde salen.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que tal va hoy la cosa?
> 
> Os he hablado alguna vez del místico 7.700? Os he dicho que vamos camino del místico 8.100? :rolleye:
> 
> S2s



quedate por aqui bobotick , servidor te va a enseñar misticismo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo viendo saldos positivos en Dax, Ibex y S&P (en este bastante positivo), el Stoxx sigue en negativo pero no es por mucho. No veo de momento muy claro que quieran tirar hacia los cortos, la batalla no la veo en toda su crudeza en este momento porque no tengo la p-IA puesta.
> 
> Con esto no quiero decir que no acabemos la sesión en el Dax por debajo de 7300, pero no parece que la intención a medio plazo sea bajar. Aun quedan tres cuartos de hora de sesión, vamos a ver por donde salen.



no me digas eso carpatos , que voy largo , seras malvado :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo sigo viendo saldos positivos en Dax,





El neto es positivo, pero sólo por el cazurro que se ha empeñado en posicionarse durante todo el día de hoy (aparte también de ayer). 

Eso es lo peligroso, que el neto obedece a las "locuras del emperador" (sea quien sea ese tipo) y no al market flow. Por lo tanto, al menos hoy, hay que coger el volumen "con un grano de sal", como dicen por ahí arriba.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Oct 2012)

.
EL próximo día repartan gafas 3D para la retransmisión del partido, es lo único que falta.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Pirata vienes en el viaje?


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

Meanwhile @ 2.489 Eurostoxx


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Solo me queda ver la reacción del SP (c) 1439.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Que alguien suba un gráfico del DAX desde hace un año y que señale las fechas de vencimientos trimestrales, dic-2011, marzo-2012, jun-2012, sept-2012, puede que nos dé una perspectiva más clara de porqué hay tanta pelea...



¿Se pongo la flechita a principios de mes o a finales? :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata vienes en el viaje?



¿Un viaje a tunez?









Que va FranR estoy tó enfocao en mis mierdiacciones. Ayer si me uní. Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para estar con el leuro liao. Se agradecen un montón sus cantadas, esta teniendo hou P.O.T.R.A. de la buena!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se pongo la flechita a principios de mes o a finales? :cook:



El día del vencimiento trimestral señalado con un punto rojo:







No sé qué pasa que no veo las imágenes, la dirección es ésta:

http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/8032913dax.jpg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El día del vencimiento trimestral señalado con un punto rojo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se lo preguntaba porque no se las fechas de vencimientos :cook:


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El día del vencimiento trimestral señalado con un punto rojo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



403- Forbidden


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 403- Forbidden



Serán un buen par de boobies....


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

renacuajo arriesga mucho y gana poco , mejor que te pires y dejes esto para los que sabemos :no:


----------



## Sipanha (3 Oct 2012)

Hoygan, la fiesta depredadora continua todavía?
Veo que sigue la batalla.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Joder, a ver ahora:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Peponian de mi vida!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> se lo preguntaba porque no se las fechas de vencimientos :cook:



sep 16 2011
oct 21 2011
nov 18 2011
dic 16 2011
ene 20 2012
feb 17 2012
mar16 2012 
abr 20 2012
may 18 2012
jun 15 2012
jul 20 2012
ago 17 2012
sep 21 2012


----------



## Kenpachi (3 Oct 2012)

Si no es mucha molestia ¿pueden poner por aquí una estimación de lo que ha perdido el leoncio al que esta visitando Pandoro en el DAX?


Me gustaría saber que tipo de stop loss asumen los leoncios cuando pierden. Por aquello de comparar ordenes de magnitud y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Si no es mucha molestia ¿pueden poner por aquí una estimación de lo que ha perdido el leoncio al que esta visitando Pandoro en el DAX?
> 
> 
> Me gustaría saber que tipo de stop loss asumen los leoncios cuando pierden. Por aquello de comparar ordenes de magnitud y tal.



el leoncio es un leoncio de verdad , no perdera sino to lo contrario :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2012)

¿Tenemos un loco en el dax comprando a largo? ¿Puede sabeer algo que los demas no saben?

Watson, esto solo lo explica que es SuperMario con una rebaja de tipos el jueves.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

Acaban de folletear a un buen montón de cortos...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muy buen dato , saltada de stops y a subir solitos hasta los cielos , a gacelas como ujtedeh pueden engañarles pero no al gran MV :no:
> 
> renacuajo franERRE cuidadin





muertoviviente dijo:


> estos tradels awebaos :XX:
> 
> cuando dominas lo pequeñito , el intradia , el mete-saca  y no lo importante pasa lo que pasa ::
> 
> ...



no le sobra razon gran MV :Aplauso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan, la fiesta depredadora continua todavía?
> Veo que sigue la batalla.



Bernanke, haciendo como si hubiera mercado:







Lo gordo yo lo estoy viendo en el SP.


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoygan, la fiesta depredadora continua todavía?
> Veo que sigue la batalla.



Push con máximos crecientes, barrida bajo mi punto de vista.

Euro clavado, si no tira arriba esto es otro fake


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ¿Tenemos un loco en el dax comprando a largo? ¿Puede sabeer algo que los demas no saben?
> 
> Watson, esto solo lo explica que es SuperMario con una rebaja de tipos el jueves.



Los locos son los tradels del hilo :ouch:


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2012)

Pues... va aser cierto en el Sp, entre 1448 y 1452 hay muuucho corto, que han estado viendo dinero y han aguantado por avaricia, epro ahora en cuanto les toquen un poco la moral dudo que aguanten el tiro... traducido al DAX, los 45-55 que dice Pollastre y tal vez algo más... ahora que eso de que luego baje... yo es que cada vez tengo menos claras las leyes de Newton...

por cierto, buenas noches, buenos días y buenas tardes...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

ni puto caso a los ejpertoh :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2012)

los usanos subiendo la colina


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2012)

hace mucho que no juego con los teutones. igual hasta hago caso a pollastre... que no tengo tiempo de darle muchas vueltas estos días... solo un daxie. el Sp parando en boxes...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Joder, a ver ahora:



lo veo y subo 

Miren que cosa más bonita!


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que tal va hoy la cosa?
> 
> Os he hablado alguna vez del místico 7.700? Os he dicho que vamos camino del místico 8.100? :rolleye:
> 
> S2s



la jornada *iba* fabulosa hasta usted nos ha honrado con su presencia


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

estos ejpertoh piensan que van a saber mas que humilde servidor :o

la falta de humildad les hace mucho mal pequeños padawanos :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lo veo y subo
> 
> Miren que cosa más bonita!



¿Hasta el místico 6400 Dax donde pollastre dice que habían cargado el zurrón de largos hasta los topes?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Hasta el místico 6400 Dax donde pollastre dice que habían cargado el zurrón de largos hasta los topes?



sin timing no hay beneficio :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Hasta el místico 6400 Dax donde pollastre dice que habían cargado el zurrón de largos hasta los topes?



Eso parece ienso:

Pero vamos que sale por una proyección y unas simetrías, quien sabe.

[Janussssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!]


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso parece ienso:
> 
> Pero vamos que sale por una proyección y unas simetrías, quien sabe.
> 
> [Janussssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!]



De esas ocasiones en que niveles y AT coinciden 8:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Así ha aparecido Bernanke ante todos.







Ahora mismo en el SP no se mueve ni el apuntador, Bernanke se está tomando un copazo mientras decide a qué hora le mete otro empujón, todo aquel que opera en el mercado con dinero de verdad está con la cabeza en la madriguera y el culo en pompa.

En cuanto ha aparecido un mínimo volumen vendedor en 1436 han saltado todas las alarmas, ha quedado claro que eso no es una democracia de mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De esas ocasiones en que niveles y AT coinciden 8:



Si fuesen hombres de provecho harían un estudio de las veces en las cuales niveles y AT coinciden dependendiendo de la escala temporal. :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Así ha aparecido Bernanke ante todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



democracia  

no vivira para saber que eso no existe ni importa que no exista ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Ahí van, parece que les cuesta un poco más avanzar.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

QE3 son 40.000M al mes, 20 sesiones, salen 2.000M por sesión, ¿ya se habrán gastado los de hoy?


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Oct 2012)

en la subasta el BBVA ha duplicado el volumen del dia:

17:38 6,06 53.397.414,00 
17:35 6,06 20.613.316,00 
17:34 6,05 20.608.218,00 
17:33 6,05 20.608.218,00 
17:32 6,05 20.608.218,00 
17:31 6,05 20.608.218,00 
17:30 6,05 20.608.218,00 
17:29 6,06 20.551.202,00


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El neto es positivo, pero sólo por el cazurro que se ha empeñado en posicionarse durante todo el día de hoy (aparte también de ayer).
> 
> Eso es lo peligroso, que el neto obedece a las "locuras del emperador" (sea quien sea ese tipo) y no al market flow. Por lo tanto, al menos hoy, hay que coger el volumen "con un grano de sal", como dicen por ahí arriba.



una pregunta inocente :cook:

¿cómo sabe que son los mismos (dos) controlados por la ip?


----------



## rbotic statistics (3 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la jornada *iba* fabulosa hasta usted nos ha honrado con su presencia



Tendré yo la culpa...

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Tendré yo la culpa...
> 
> S2s



de ser tu si


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2012)

BUenos días y buenas tardes.

Loq ue comentaba Pollastre me recordaba a esto.....tal y como lo iba narrando....


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso parece ienso:
> 
> Pero vamos que sale por una proyección y unas simetrías, quien sabe.
> 
> [Janussssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!]



Janus andaba de viaje por Italia, trabajo, pero ya ha vuelto. Apenas he podido postear algo en algún rato libre, los menos.

Dos que no hay que ni tocar en ningún sentido: Banco Popular y Netflix.

En First Solar hay que espera a que se supere con volumen la MM200, lo he dicho repetidas veces. De momento, mejor no intentar adivinar el movimiento porque el Estocástico anda flojo y el MACD débil.

En cuanto a índices:

IBEX: No se puede analizar. Está totalmente intervenido y mostrando cierta resistencia a bajar. Pero es un índice que en un día marca un velón que condiciona toda la serie anterior de un mes. Cuidado en cuanto levanten la prohibición de cortos. El país pinta muy mal (sea cierto o no) y cuando sea posible, muchos tirarán posiciones vendedoras.

DAX: En esencia es alcista pero en el cortísimo plazo tiene tendencia a bajar algo (estocástico débil). El problema es que puede bajar hasta 6800 y seguiría siendo alcista. Hará lo que mande el jefe SP.

SP: Pide bajar algo, nada serio, pero no le dejan. Está totalmente controlado y nadie se decide a tirarlo hacia abajo ni siquiera un poquito porque rápidamente le meten 10 pipos hacia arriba. Bajar 15 pipos cuesta muchísimo y sin embargo subirlos lo hacen sin esforzarse. Es cierto también que de momento tampoco lo siguen subiendo, simplemente lo dejan controlado. Habría que esperar a que se defina un movimiento. Yo hacia abajo, ni con un palo. No lo están dejando caer. Muchos intereses y elecciones en frente. Si lo bajasen unos pipos (hasta 20-30) sería la antesala de una masacre gacelil.

Recomendación: Miren diariamente a Alpha Natural Resources y carbones en general. Otro ojo en solares. Hay que estar preparados.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

señor ojos antes que el cerebro todo esta escrito en los graficos , lo que ustec esta diciendo no tiene pies ni cabeza ::


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> QE3 son 40.000M al mes, 20 sesiones, salen 2.000M por sesión, ¿ya se habrán gastado los de hoy?



Es un chorro incesante. El mero hecho de saber que van a entrar algún que otro mil millones de dolares en el día ..... provoca que nadie quiera estar corto en el intradía porque lo machacan. De ahí que no se vean 10 puntos en contra ni de coña. Así lo van a ir subiendo y controlando ad infinitum.

Ganar en largos es difícil como siempre, pero ir con cortos es ir a lo héroe y éstos suelen serlo por la valentía de haber puesto su vida a disposición de/a.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Cierro operación GT 5.54-5.09
Espero pullbax y reentré (si me acuerdo LOL)


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señor ojos antes que el cerebro todo esta escrito en los graficos , lo que ustec esta diciendo no tiene pies ni cabeza ::



Veo musa disificultá. El tladeal no se va a acabal pero sí a jodel.

Se han dado cuenta que Bernie es de antepasados negros?. Es el pandoro blanco.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veo musa disificultá. El tladeal no se va a acabal pero sí a jodel.
> 
> Se han dado cuenta que Bernie es de antepasados negros?. Es el pandoro blanco.



ustec no ve nada raro en el sp500 ? :

servidor solo le dira que la clave esta a la vista pero necesita ser humilde para verlo :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

ejpertitos ande esta el guano :rolleye:

tanta IA y tanta TECNOLOGIA que no sirve pa na ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2012)

La de hoy ha sido una sesión muy emocionante.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La de hoy ha sido una sesión muy emocionante.



no le sobra razon gacela en pepitoria , no le sobra razon ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (3 Oct 2012)

Cada 40-50 minutos le meten un empujón, aparentemente cada vez con menos pasta.


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2012)

NO puedo estar a ello, pero el SP tiene toda la pinta de ir a hacernos un buen pullback en dos tandas. ¿no les parece?


----------



## tinitor (3 Oct 2012)

*Amd Cachis!*

Mala suerte... Entre en Amd en 3.40 y ya anda en 3.17... Y esperando resultados nada alentadores.... Q opinan sus señorias de Amd... En min de 52 weeks...
Gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Oct 2012)

tinitor dijo:


> Mala suerte... Entre en Amd en 3.40 y ya anda en 3.17... Y esperando resultados nada alentadores.... Q opinan sus señorias de Amd... En min de 52 weeks...
> Gracias.



 :: :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

tinitor dijo:


> Mala suerte... Entre en Amd en 3.40 y ya anda en 3.17... Y esperando resultados nada alentadores.... Q opinan sus señorias de Amd... En min de 52 weeks...
> Gracias.



Dónde tiene el SL? En 3,2 había un soportón.... a ver como cierra hoy.

Januh! Le metemos largos y le subimos el precio?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Alguien que me quite de la cabeza unos cortos a Google???

ME lo está pidiendo a jritos!


----------



## Kenpachi (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Alguien que me quite de la cabeza unos cortos a Google???
> 
> ME lo está pidiendo a jritos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


>



Si me pones boobies no me concentro!::

Es que está haciendo un techete en TF horario.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si me pones boobies no me concentro!::
> 
> Es que está haciendo un techete en TF horario.... :fiufiu:



Mire las boobies y relajese hombre, relajese...


----------



## Kenpachi (3 Oct 2012)

Mirele a los ojos y digale que quiere ponerse corto en Google



Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Mirele a los ojos y digale que quiere ponerse corto en Google
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



¿Esto es que usted va largo?...... ::

Voy a por pan y me lo pienso....


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2012)

lo siento, no he podido evitar postear esto


----------



## Kenpachi (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esto es que usted va largo?...... ::
> 
> Voy a por pan y me lo pienso....



No, yo también creo que debería corregir, pero en un valor con una tendencia tan fuerte, y con la FED y las elecciones tan cerca, el riesgo de salir pandoreado es muy alto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Pues he ido a comprar pan y me he cruzado con un viejo amigo... es una señal!!

Corto en google!!!! To dios a usar el yahoo!!!

SL colocado y nada grave ocurriría....


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec no ve nada raro en el sp500 ? :
> 
> servidor solo le dira que la clave esta a la vista pero necesita ser humilde para verlo :rolleye:



Veo que es alcista pero que en el muy corto podría querer corregir algo. El estocástico es bajista pero tiene la misma figura que en los primeros días de septiembre y ahí se dió la vuelta y enculó a quienes no llevaban stops .... por mucho que llevaran humildá.


----------



## rbotic statistics (3 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de ser tu si



Que mala es la envidia, tu lo sabes bien 
Tanto ejperto y al final los que tenemos que sacar las castañas del fuego somos siempre los mismos...

S2s


----------



## FranR (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues he ido a comprar pan y me he cruzado con un viejo amigo... es una señal!!
> 
> Corto en google!!!! To dios a usar el yahoo!!!
> 
> SL colocado y nada grave ocurriría....



Ya sabes, mañana a las 8 una cucharadita de polvos Y SIN REMOVER!!!


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que mala es la envidia, tu lo sabes bien
> Tanto ejperto y al final los que tenemos que sacar las castañas del fuego somos siempre los mismos...
> 
> S2s



Buenas!

Nos puede hacer un resumen de cuales son sus proyecciones.
De 7700 a 8100 es así?

¿Y después?

Gracias!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya sabes, mañana a las 8 una cucharadita de polvos Y SIN REMOVER!!!



Que gracioso es el jodío!


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dónde tiene el SL? En 3,2 había un soportón.... a ver como cierra hoy.
> 
> Januh! Le metemos largos y le subimos el precio?



Buen acierto salirse en 3,40 con 14 céntimos de reward por título. Ahora en 3,11. No tocar ni con un palo de momento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Buen acierto salirse en 3,40 con 14 céntimos de reward por título. Ahora en 3,11. No tocar ni con un palo de momento.



Viendo como se ha desarrollado el precio, mejor +1$ por saltada de SP que mandrilada al canto.

Ya me salí de las GT, ahora corto en google con más miedo que vergüenza....


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta inocente :cook:
> 
> ¿cómo sabe que son los mismos (dos) controlados por la ip?




¿Por la IP?

Dios me libre, qué más quisiera yo que tener acceso a los backend del exchange :::: 

Lo primero que haría es lo que la Merkel está a punto de aprobar en el Bundestag como ley nacional, sólo que yo lo haría en plan "expeditivo", sin tantas florituras legales: habilitar un tag, una marca de agua, para conocer con exactitud quién es el dueño de qué paquete enviado al exchange.

Simplemente con esa información, seguidamente iría a reservar un LP 700-4 :XX::XX:

Esa información lo sería todo, si Ud. me entiende.... quien la controle, controla el market flow. Sería como jugar con las cartas marcadas. 

Invierto muchísimas horas en clasificar paquetes de volumen con los algoritmos más peregrinos, para asignarlos a sus respectivos dueños a tiempo real, todo ello en medio del ruido de señal infernal que es el mercado en intradiario.

Si yo tuviera acceso a algo equivalente a las "IPs" de los miembros del exchange... algunas decenas de miles de líneas de código me habría ahorrado, eso se lo garantizo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le falta conosimiento .... 

Ya en serio, lo de hoy de ujtede ha sido impresionante, aburrido, pero impresionante.

Un corto para amenizar el afterhours:

[YOUTUBE]st1xNc7hw5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2012)

Mr. Guybrush, algo más animado. Esta canción la canta Rajao every day.

[YOUTUBE]QXSocE_M1G4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sipanha (3 Oct 2012)

Una pregunta late night...

Sobrevivió el leoncio que ha liado este cipote?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mr. Guybrush, algo más animado. Esta canción la canta Rajao every day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



:


[YOUTUBE]6IKrPA-YAVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Una pregunta late night...
> 
> Sobrevivió el leoncio que ha liado este cipote?


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Oct 2012)

Nadie comenta el bombardeo e Siria por Turquia,

No puedo ver los futuros del SP.

Podeis comentar si hay reaccion?


----------



## paulistano (3 Oct 2012)

Van subiendo.....
Segn igmarkets.....17 puntos
De todas formas eso quedara en nada


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Viendo como se ha desarrollado el precio, mejor +1$ por saltada de SP que mandrilada al canto.
> 
> Ya me salí de las GT, ahora corto en google con más miedo que vergüenza....



Google: Ha subido 200 dolares del tirón sin descansar pero tiene mucha fuerza. Está en plan Apple en cuanto a que no hace prisioneros y tira hacia arriba como si no hubiera otra opción. En el muy corto podría estar formando un incipiente techo pero es especular demasiado porque el estocástico y el MACD están en plena forma. Si supera los máximos de los últimos días, habría que salir por patas porque estando en subida libre, sin referencia y con los indicadores chartistas alcistas ..... solo se puede perder dinero.

GT: Mi opinión, creo que la dí ayer, es que si te has salido .... te puedes haber equivocado. Hoy ha bajado hasta 5 dolares (irías ganando uno 11% estimo sobre tu posible punto de entrada. Podría tener mucho camino hacia abajo porque el timeframe diario es muy significativo.

First Solar: Mira lo importante que es, como decía recientemente, no intentar pillar un movimiento antes de que se confirme. Iba con ganas a por la MM200 pero hoy ha caido con fuerza.


----------



## nombre (3 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> FranR, ¿está viendo?
> 
> ¡ Qué factura técnica tan bella ! Lo están machacando poco a poco, como el gato que juega con el ratón antes de decidirse a matarlo y acabar con la diversión.
> 
> ...





Me está uzté recordando...











PD: IMPRESIONANTE :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mr. Guybrush, algo más animado. Esta canción la canta Rajao every day.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QXSocE_M1G4[/YOUTUBE]



Y esa pibita del avatar?.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y esa pibita del avatar?.



Sigo con la temática de Juego de Tronos, he cambiado las Stark por la Targaryen :rolleye:


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2012)

Que alegria me da veros a todos por aqui.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

Janus, cuando contratas acciones BME y NYSE en IG te dice ACTIVO 1 ó 2, implica operar una o dos veces en ese mercado específicamente? o por ejemplo tiene en cuenta también las operaciones con índices y divisas?


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Janus, cuando contratas acciones BME y NYSE en IG te dice ACTIVO 1 ó 2, implica operar una o dos veces en ese mercado específicamente? o por ejemplo tiene en cuenta también las operaciones con índices y divisas?



Efectivamente, se refiere al mercado en concreto para el que se activa el suministro de datos. En caso contrario, tradeando en el DAX por ejemplo, tendrías gratis todo porque es fácil hacer 20 trades en una semana.


----------



## Sipanha (4 Oct 2012)

Tremendo el SPX, se han superado los máximos del dia en el mercado nocturno... 1455 ahora.

Edit: A que va a ser que el leoncio de antes ha resucitao... no es normal ver estos trallazos a estas horas.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Ya decíamos que le cuesta mucho bajar y sin embargo subir lo hace sin excusa. Poco a poco porque de momento no lo dejan ir más hacia los 1490 ..... pero lo tienen muy controlado.

Comentaba esta tarde que el mero hecho de que se sepa que le meten 2000 millones cada día prácticamente ... hace que hasta los intradías no estén cortos para que no les pillen con el paso cambiado. Muy parecido a como sucedía con los anteriores QE. Limitando la acción de los cortos, incluso en el intradía, es como consiguen velas pequeñas todos los días. De hecho, si algo ha conseguido el QE en anteriores veces es que desaparece la volatilidad intradía.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Tremendo el SPX, se han superado los máximos del dia en el mercado nocturno... 1455 ahora.
> 
> Edit: A que va a ser que el leoncio de antes ha resucitao... no es normal ver estos trallazos a estas horas.



Parece que reaccionaron al debate de los candidatos. Dan a Romney como ganador del cara a cara y eso pone a Wall Street.

Buenos y volátiles días.


----------



## peseteuro (4 Oct 2012)

Buenos días.

Hoy ni p.idea hacia donde despertarán las velas.

FranR , cambia ya al sistema el parámetro NumDiasDeHacerEsperarAlForo = 15 y ponlo en 3 !!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Y mira el euro como otra vez también ha recuperado


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y mira el euro como otra vez también ha recuperado



humilde servidor estuvo adviertiendo del peligro de meterle cortos al eurodolor , pero los ejpertohs arriesga mucho gana poco no escuchan , a tragar tochos entonces ::


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y no me entero de nada, pero me interesa la tematica. ¿Algun glosario de terminos que usais en la jerga de este hilo o es un codigo secreto? ¿ Que es un leoncio? Estoy mas perdido que un hijo puta el dia del padre.



Todos en el hilo somos leoncios, menos el gato, que es un gacelon con tacones.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y no me entero de nada, pero me interesa la tematica. ¿Algun glosario de terminos que usais en la jerga de este hilo o es un codigo secreto? ¿ Que es un leoncio? Estoy mas perdido que un hijo puta el dia del padre.



por ejemplo , ustec vendria a ser una gacela comehierba cuya probabilidad de ser pandoreado tiende a infinito ienso:


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

La van a obligar a hacer los deberes y se pondrá interesante a su debido momento

El colocador de la ampliación del Popular considera que el banco está caro - elConfidencial.com


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Creo que lo de la gacela era lo unico que entendia xD.



para empezar ustec no entiende nada porque no tiene el coñocimiento :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Creo que lo de la gacela era lo unico que entendia xD.



Le voy a explicar en cuatro lineas como hacerse rico en la bolsa.

Lea al gato.

Estudie sus movimientos felinos.

Haga lo contrario.

Disfrute de sus plusvis.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y no me entero de nada, pero me interesa la tematica. ¿Algun glosario de terminos que usais en la jerga de este hilo o es un codigo secreto? ¿ Que es un leoncio? Estoy mas perdido que un hijo puta el dia del padre.



Por lo menos sabrá ustec lo que es un gintonic...

En caso contrario le aconsejaría que abandonara ipso-facto este hilo sino quiere verse pandoreado en el amplio y literal sentido de la palabra....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparidos para el subidon :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

eurodolor 1,2950 

renacuajo arriesga mucho gana poco ::


----------



## peseteuro (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y no me entero de nada, pero me interesa la tematica. ¿Algun glosario de terminos que usais en la jerga de este hilo o es un codigo secreto? ¿ Que es un leoncio? Estoy mas perdido que un hijo puta el dia del padre.



Veenga, 4 términos linjuisticos :

Leonicio: Se come a las gacelas para que no ganen platita 
Pandoro: El negro que te da por culo cuando vas largo o baila contigo cuando vas corto
Pepón: Éste ya es blanco y viene mucho a jodernos a los cortos últimamente
Chicharrillo: nuestro ibes


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para empezar ustec no entiende nada porque no tiene el coñocimiento :no:



Y la humildá

Guanosos días


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

ibex hijoeputa rompe de una ves :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ibex hijoeputa rompe de una ves :Baile:



ojete frescor intenso esta llegando maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2012)

Estan locos estos mercados, y todo por que un negro salio colocado ayer en la tv y no dio una a derechas, nada raro por cierto.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Ylo de Gandalf? Que me ha dejado intrigado. Supongo que sera por lo de "no puedes pasar" de su batalla con el ballrog, pero agradeceria confirmacion.



hace referencia a un soporte o resistencia muy fuelte


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Oct 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Nadie comenta el bombardeo e Siria por Turquia,
> 
> No puedo ver los futuros del SP.
> 
> Podeis comentar si hay reaccion?



otia otia otia

Caen bombas y las bolsas en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Estan locos estos mercados, y todo por que un negro salio colocado ayer en la tv y no dio una a derechas, nada raro por cierto.



los mercaos no estan locos , hacen lo que tienen que hacer , si tuviera el conosimiento lo veria claro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Chinazo

[*volkswagen*]







Esta dentro de dos canales alcistas de largo plazo. El único impedimento para que siguiese la senda alcista es un Gandalf en los 138€ coincidente con el fibo 38% del gran guano. Si lo rompe, debería ir en busca de los siguientes fibos.

Por abajo, los 120€.

Pero no lo veo muy claro. o


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los mercaos no estan locos , hacen lo que tienen que hacer , si tuviera el conosimiento lo veria claro



No están locos, sólo son unos yonkis encerrados en una habitación llena de coca (y con un narco en helicoptero que les lleva más cada vez que se quedan sin ella).


----------



## octan (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Ylo de Gandalf? Que me ha dejado intrigado. Supongo que sera por lo de "no puedes pasar" de su batalla con el ballrog, pero agradeceria confirmacion.



Lo del Gandalf creo que es por el "correr insensatos" jejeje
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-muVw_Ftfq...AACHg/oip5r6DBMr8/s1600/correr_insensatos.jpg

Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Ylo de Gandalf? Que me ha dejado intrigado. Supongo que sera por lo de "no puedes pasar" de su batalla con el ballrog, pero agradeceria confirmacion.



Siempre referido a no pasar resistencias, exacto, "No puedes pasar" 

Le dejamos nuestra última adquisición en materia visual...


----------



## AssGaper (4 Oct 2012)

Jajaja, no sabía ese termino de lo del Gandalf jajaja, otro termino hammer, despues de lonchafinista claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Un clásico cinematográfico que explica lo del Gandalf:

[YOUTUBE]9ufkRtPGutA[/YOUTUBE]


Activen subtítulos


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> otia otia otia
> 
> Caen bombas y las bolsas en verde.




Distancia Teherán-Ankara: 1.696 km

Alcance de los misiles Musudan iraníes: 4.000 km

Estos turcos son como las novias de los skin-heads. La van a liar...

Edit: el gandalf gris de los 2.501 del eurostoxx se ha vuelto rojo. Por disimular el off topic y eso...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Distancia Teherán-Ankara: 1.696 km
> 
> Alcance de los misiles Musudan iraníes: 4.000 km
> 
> Estos turcos son como las novias de los skin-heads. La van a liar...



¿Y si le interesa a algunos que se lie?. No sé, para quitar de enmedio al regimen de Siria...o a lo mejor otra bomba más ni se nota.

Aquí siempre se vive en tensión y los mercados siguen iniciando tramos alcistas sin problemas: la guerra de Vietnam, Irak, Corea, Irán, la niña de Rajoy...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria:7355224 dijo:


> wetpiñata dijo:
> 
> 
> > Distancia Teherán-Ankara: 1.696 km
> ...



Batu vs john cobra ...


----------



## peseteuro (4 Oct 2012)




----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

GT, no lo había visto o no lo recuerdo.... Buenísimo!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Ha llegado la vela parteculos...


----------



## paulistano (4 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias

Me encanta.

Siempre que escucho en radio que hay un producto del estilo que da el 25% siempre que la accion del santander no caiga un 30% el guano se nos viene encima!!

Aunque por otro lado, mejor cuando se levanye la prohibicion, aunque me jugaria una cena con la del avatar de monlovi o revenant a que prorrogan la prohibicion


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

Mañana es renovacion de cortos


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

Nos volverán a aguantar los 7800 hoy?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Oct 2012)

¡Que jodios! Desde 7700 a 7900 y para abajo. Otra vez a por los 7700. Hay habrá que intentar alguna cosilla. ¿Que no? Pero si los pierde...


----------



## peseteuro (4 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Me encanta.
> 
> ...




Cuando el euribor estaba en 2 y pico lo mismo, un producto creo que al 3,5TAE (no recuerdo de donde) con la condición de que el euribor no bajara de 1,9%

A los pocos días fue cuando comenzó su descenso ::


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¡Que jodios! Desde 7700 a 7900 y para abajo. Otra vez a por los 7700. Hay habrá que intentar alguna cosilla. ¿Que no? Pero si los pierde...



Con el Conde Draghi hablando todo es posible... Lo jodido es que lo han programado a la vez que las peticiones iniciales (en la pista 2...) que vienen más tuneadas que el batmóvil.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

Ahí van los místicos 7300 pronosticados por Mr. P :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> Me encanta.
> 
> ...



Menudo timo... ofrecen un producto bueno para el cliente en mercados laterales o alcistas en plena tendencia bajista :: ::

http://wcorporate.bnpparibas.com/applis/wCorporate/wCorporate.nsf/docsByCode/MDEL-86HCPF/$FILE/catalogo%20bonus.pdf


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahí van los místicos 7300 pronosticados por Mr. P :Aplauso:



En verdad, en verdad os digo, que los _místicos _algoritmos dan el _conoshimiento _y la _umi_....

oh wait... que estoy mezclando foreros y conceptos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

A mi cuando me ofrecen esa mierda en el banco ya les digo que si quiero perder pasta me voy al casino, que si quiere que le dé unas lecciones de bolsa


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

VAMOS!!!! UP UP UP 7800 ftw!


----------



## mataresfacil (4 Oct 2012)

Esto ya es mas normal, venga a romper los 7800 y pabajo joer.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

meanwhile @7.800 Ibex


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En verdad, en verdad os digo, que los _místicos _algoritmos dan el _conoshimiento _y la _umi_....
> 
> oh wait... que estoy mezclando foreros y conceptos :XX::XX::XX:



¿Como anda el leoncio de ayer? ¿Ha escapado o se lo han comido los algos?

¿Puede que sea algún institucional manteniendo el chiringo? (teoría absurda que dudo se pueda confirmar)


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En verdad, en verdad os digo, que los _místicos _algoritmos dan el _conoshimiento _y la _umi_....
> 
> oh wait... que estoy mezclando foreros y conceptos :XX::XX::XX:



Mr pollastre sigue el loco del daxie con nosotros sobre 7292 el bid ha empezado up (creo)

si es así, está dilapidando una buena herencia......


----------



## John Nash (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A mi cuando me ofrecen esa mierda en el banco ya les digo que si quiero perder pasta me voy al casino, que si quiere que le dé unas lecciones de bolsa



Abusón... Tu también fuiste becario un día.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

John Nash dijo:


> Abusón... Tu también fuiste becario un día.



jajaja.... yo solo despacho con los directores de oficina, no me dejan abusar de las becarias, saben que tengo conocimiento pero carezco de umildah ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Como anda el leoncio de ayer? ¿Ha escapado o se lo han comido los algos?
> 
> ¿Puede que sea algún institucional manteniendo el chiringo? (teoría absurda que dudo se pueda confirmar)



Pues hemos tenido una soltada medianita antes, poco más allá de las 10:15... me da qué pensar, a lo mejor la perrilla está escapando poco a poco ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues hemos tenido una soltada medianita antes, poco más allá de las 10:15... me da qué pensar, a lo mejor la perrilla está escapando poco a poco ::



Entonces parece claro que no es un pupilo del Draghi ayudando al del helicoptero y al moreno...

(menuda peli acabo de soltar en una linea).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Want more?


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

"España no es Uganda, es Enron", según un exvicepresidente de Moody's - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

VIX and S&P 500 - the calm before the storm?


----------



## kemao2 (4 Oct 2012)

Teorico del caos dijo:


> Gracias. ¿Ylo de Gandalf? Que me ha dejado intrigado. Supongo que sera por lo de "no puedes pasar" de su batalla con el ballrog, pero agradeceria confirmacion.




Claro hamijo Gandalf ya lo advirtió. No pasarán del 7900


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2012-santuario-de-gacelas-63.html#post7344274


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZ dias,

hoy es de esos dias donde el bueno de SM habla para no decir nada......................o si, pero sera que que no..............................o si, no definitivamente no dira nada.....................................................................o si.


A mi me mosquea que un "aparatoso" leoncio entre con tanta fuerza en unos niveles donde hasta los mas humildes cachorros de leoncio estan empapelando al personal. Raro raroooooooo. Rubicon esta definida.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo
> 
> [*volkswagen*]
> 
> ...



Thanks, te lo mejoro.

free image hosting


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

round 2

fight!







edit:[_quisir_, perdida 778x nos manda 770x]


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Ahora si que creo que Pepon está al aparato, por lo menos en USA...

Dios nos libre de los reversals cabrones


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo
> 
> [*volkswagen*]
> 
> ...



Hay otra cosa que refuerza la resistencia, como es la aparición de una directriz ligeramente inclinada que propicia un acuñamiento muy típico de los techos:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Gracias Claca.
También había observado que el precio se está congestionando (pero no sabía muy bien como representarlo), y estando el DAX donde está me cuesta creer que se escape por arriba. Que la tendencia de los indicadores se bajista supongo que significa que la subida pierde fuerza, ¿pero y el volumen? Fíjate como sube. ¿Sube por que están empapelando al personal?¿El leoncio loco detectado por pollastre?

Lo que si parece es que por abajo tiene más facilidad de movimiento que por arriba.
Estaremos al tanto, para aprender más que nada.


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias Claca.
> También había observado que el precio se está congestionando (pero no sabía muy bien como representarlo), y estando el DAX donde está me cuesta creer que se escape por arriba. Que la tendencia de los indicadores se bajista supongo que significa que la subida pierde fuerza, ¿pero y el volumen? Fíjate como sube. ¿Sube por que están empapelando al personal?¿El leoncio loco detectado por pollastre?
> 
> Lo que si parece es que por abajo tiene más facilidad de movimiento que por arriba.
> Estaremos al tanto, para aprender más que nada.



Miremos al pasado:







Triángulos y cuñas cambios de tendencia clarísimos en el valor, como la que tenemos ahora en desarrollo. Veo un apoyo muy probable en el entorno de los 101 euros si rompe la formación, que pienso que es lo que terminará haciendo. 

En cuanto al volumen, yo lo veo al revés ;-)

PD: Esos 144 desde los que trazo el fibo no son gratuitos. Tampoco me parecería raro si llegara hasta ahí, que, como siempre, no tiene por qué hacerlo, especialmente con un techo tan elaborado.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

No sé cuando le van a meter gas, supongo que a las 14,30h pero va a ser la oportunidad perfecta.


----------



## kemao2 (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No sé cuando le van a meter gas, supongo que a las 14,30h pero va a ser la oportunidad perfecta.




Hoy probablemente el BCE baje tipos y genere una reaccion al alza, los medios de masas dice que no está descontado asi que puede ser eso., sino los medios de masas ya lo pondrían en sus titulares


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hoy probablemente el BCE baje tipos y genere una reaccion al alza, los medios de masas dice que no está descontado asi que puede ser eso., sino los medios de masas ya lo pondrían en sus titulares



Se mantienen tipos 0,75%


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

¿Brutal rally alcista para el euro?


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

Exclusive: Euro zone considering bond insurance for Spain - sources | Reuters


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

SP subiendo. El nivel alarma por debajo serían los 1440/38 pero no lo dejan ni oler. No hay mucho que hacer en el lado corto cuando los traders están acojonados ante el chorrete de dinero que termina en la bolsa como segunda derivada de que los bancos acumulan pasta tras vender su mierda a buen precio a la FED.
Alcista de momento sin ningún problema. Hoy como le dejen, se pone en 1468.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

estos tradels intradiarios siempre queriendo hacer platita con lo pequeñito , cuando la plata gorda esta en plazos mas largos , en los rallys :baba:


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

El que le está aportando muchos puntos al IBEX hoy es Inditex. El sector bancario, Iberdrola y Telefónica andan débiles a excepción del Santander. Entre SAN e Inditex, están haciendo el trabajo del día.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

y algunos tradels awebaos estareis pensando que los 7900 son resistencia , si y no pero ujtedeh no lo comprenderian ::


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Si no lo arreglan más pronto que tarde, el Popular se va a dar una nueva leche en su cotización.


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

Por lo visto las placas de Abengoa se han recalentado mas de la cuenta


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=ABG:SM


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Por si solo utilizan el broker y el burbuja.info.

Popular marca el dramtico camino de la banca - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

oppps! que tapazando?


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

No tienen otro nombre: HIJOS DE PUTA!

Bankia restaura los precios inmobiliarios burbujeados para obtener el máximo rescate del banco malo: 77 % de subida.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Bueno, solo tienen que observar las velas del SP desde que Bernie habló. Todas de poca amplitud y muy bien arregladitas. Se parece mucho a lo que sucedió durante las sesiones diarias del mes de Enero. O lo cambian, o está claro como va a ser el próximo devenir bursátil.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tienen otro nombre: HIJOS DE PUTA!
> 
> Bankia restaura los precios inmobiliarios burbujeados para obtener el máximo rescate del banco malo: 77 % de subida.



Ante el vicio de pedir,
la virtud de no dar.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> oppps! que tapazando?


----------



## Mr. Cipoteco (4 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hay otra cosa que refuerza la resistencia, como es la aparición de una directriz ligeramente inclinada que propicia un acuñamiento muy típico de los techos:



Ahí me he metido yo esta mañana, con mas miedo que verguenza y stops por doquier. Mas que por análisis, me he metido porque han subido las ventas en USA y China (en China un 20%) y deberia dispararlo un par de días


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lamento-turco-aprueba-intervencion-siria.html


----------



## AssGaper (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tienen otro nombre: HIJOS DE PUTA!
> 
> Bankia restaura los precios inmobiliarios burbujeados para obtener el máximo rescate del banco malo: 77 % de subida.




Es perfectamente denunciable, una estafa, usura en mayúsculas. Quien haya decidido subirlos, debe pagar por ello.

Se ha de organizar un organismo o entidad que acose y derribe estos actos impunes. No hay demanda, la ofera baja pero para estos hijos de perra, la ley de la oferta-demana la toman a su criterio.


----------



## aksarben (4 Oct 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> No hay demanda, la ofera baja pero para estos hijos de perra, la ley de la oferta-demana la toman a su criterio.



Cosas del no-mercado ultraintervenido que es este país, en general. No debiera sorprendernos nada de estos castuzos.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, solo tienen que observar las velas del SP desde que Bernie habló. Todas de poca amplitud y muy bien arregladitas. Se parece mucho a lo que sucedió durante las sesiones diarias del mes de Enero. O lo cambian, o está claro como va a ser el próximo devenir bursátil.



Estas velas con "pelo" me están poniendo nervioso...


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Piratón, tenga mucho cuidado en Google. Está en el punto ahora mismo en el que puede / debe saltar el stop loss. Más arriba, puede que no haya prisioneros. O si. Intentarlo puede dejar un esqueleto en la esquina más sombría del mercado.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

First Solar se está encerrando entre las MM200 y MM50.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar se está encerrando entre las MM200 y MM50.



...quiere intimidad


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Amarin, no se fíen del soporte en 11. Es mejor el de 10 que además coíncide con el target del proceso de bajada de ahora mismo.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...quiere intimidad



No lo creo. Si se marcha por arriba .... será una auténtica estrella del firmamenteobursátil. La debilidad actual es lógica teniendo en cuenta que subió de 14 a 26 cual espunnnnnni.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> First Solar se está encerrando entre las MM200 y MM50.



EL SL está en 768, aunque estoy por bajarlo 1$.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (4 Oct 2012)

un par de gráficos del bund: el primero para ver la canal/lateral del que hablo







Y este a mas largo plazo:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Llego a tiempo pal guano?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Llego a tiempo pal guano?



Va a ser que no , me parece


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2012)

Mr. Cipoteco dijo:


> Ahí me he metido yo esta mañana, con mas miedo que verguenza y stops por doquier. Mas que por análisis, me he metido porque han subido las ventas en USA y China (en China un 20%) y deberia dispararlo un par de días



Sí, pero ten en cuenta que es así como se hacen los techos: subiendo muy poco a poco al calor de noticias que teóricamente deberían propiciar movimientos alcistas rápidos y explosivos, normalmente luego de que el valor en cuestión haya realizado ya una gran subida.

Mira como cotiza a precios de febrero de 2012, ¿dónde está pues el impacto de esta espectacular noticia? Hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando nos dejamos llevar por el sentimiento y las noticias. Ahora bien, si vas con stop, cierto es que el valor todavía no está girado a la baja y que para ser sinceros todavía tiene algún objetivo alcista de fondo, pero en condiciones como estas soy del parecer que no merece la pena entrar, porque llegamos tarde a la cena y luego del postre siempre viene la factura... :fiufiu:


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¡Que jodios! Desde 7700 a 7900 y para abajo. Otra vez a por los 7700. Hay habrá que intentar alguna cosilla. ¿Que no? Pero si los pierde...



Si pierde los místicos 7.700 toca bajar de nuevo a las profundidades...
Pero nada indica que se vaya a perder un nivel tan importante...

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahí van los místicos 7300 pronosticados por Mr. P :Aplauso:



Pero que dice Ustec! ... los 7300 no son místicos...
S2s


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Oct 2012)

El Bernanke-exprés pasa puntual.

Igual que ayer a la misma hora, igual que el día anterior y el anterior y el otro y el otro y el otro.

La novedad de la semana, además de los tonos grises, elegantes a la par que discretos, es que le meten los pelotazos p'arriba sin que los cortos siquiera intenten un mini-ataque bajista a principio de la sesión para ver si están los front-runners oficiales de la FED con el encargo de vigilar "niveles".

Señores, aquí cuando se habla de "objetivos" alcistas es que es realmente eso, objetivos oficiales alcistas.

Miras el punto en el que entran los petardazos cada día y va por una alcista de tiralíneas que cada día pasa dos o tres puntos más arriba.

Ahora cuenten 40-50 minutos desde el último petardazo y tendrán otro, igual que ayer, como pase es que me descojono.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pero que dice Ustec! ... los 7300 no son místicos...
> S2s



Pero cómo osa... pero cómo se atreve.... los 7300 son místicos hasta la médula... todos los Súper-Saiyan de nivel 5 lo sabemos, por Dios... pero, ¿qué me está contando Ud.?

Que no es místico el 7K3 dice, el andova.....

habráse visto....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

knock-knock
¿quien es?
Soy pandoro, abre anda
Un momentito!

.....

....


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> knock-knock
> ¿quien es?
> Soy pandoro, abre anda
> Un momentito!
> ...



Que pase ahora o nunca hamijo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Sabe usted por que pastos ando rumiando,¿no?

A ver si nos vamos a peponear aún más y llama pandoro a su hermano mandingo ... :ouch:


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Llego a tiempo pal guano?



Pase usted, que lo estamos levantando a punto de nieve... luego, avalaaaannnchaaa....


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero cómo osa... pero cómo se atreve.... los 7300 son místicos hasta la médula... todos los Súper-Saiyan de nivel 5 lo sabemos, por Dios... pero, ¿qué me está contando Ud.?
> 
> Que no es místico el 7K3 dice, el andova.....
> 
> habráse visto....



Niego la mayor... Ustec sabrá de líneas imaginarias trazadas por pseudo-análisis tesnico... pero no de niveles místicos...
Al cesar lo que es del cesar.
Y por favor, no se sitúe en un plano superior de coñocimiento... Ustec está en lo más bajo de la cadena trófica bursátil...

S2s


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sabe usted por que pastos ando rumiando,¿no?
> 
> A ver si nos vamos a peponear aún más y llama pandoro a su hermano mandingo ... :ouch:




Me lo himajino, ando también cortico en teutones.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Vamos a verlo en Alpha. Volumen muy importante y parece que buen soporte en 6,20. Recuerden, no hacen prisioneros por lo que el stop loss es mandatory.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo himajino, ando también cortico en teutones.



Bueno, estamos del mismo lado. Aunque en frentes diferentes. Usted pelea en trinchera centroeuropea. El pirata anda en navío corsario surcando el pacífico, acosando la costa californiana en busca de unas monedas. :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> knock-knock
> ¿quien es?
> Soy pandoro, abre anda
> Un momentito!
> ...



Enséñame la "patita" ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Enséñame la "patita" ::



Eso no es la pierna cabrón! :no:


:XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

De los yankises no me fío nada. Cuando recuperó la última vez los 1439 en contado, lo dejé de lado ya que no tenía fuerza para llegar a objetivo bajista (en ese momento). Hasta que no vea que los "chutes" no tienen el efecto deseado, lagarto lagarto!


PERO SE QUE VOLVERAN....a no mucho tardar.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> knock-knock
> ¿quien es?
> Soy pandoro, abre anda
> Un momentito!
> ...


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ustec sabrá de líneas imaginarias trazadas por pseudo-análisis tesnico...




Ay loquema dicho.... ¿viste mamá?, entro en el HVEI35 y me insultan....

Yo, ¿ anal_isis técnico?

¿yo?

Es Ud. un provocador.

Hablarán los cañones !!


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Se le va a enganchar la corbata a la manivela....cualquier señal de debilidad es entrada inmediata de pasta en las líneas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Hoyja sr. Pollastre! que el otro día, no se si fue aqui o en el bar, le oí decir....

DOBLE TECHO!!!!!!! (se ha nublado, un grajo se ha posado en mi balcón, truenos en la lejanía, eclipse de sol, yo que sé..)

:XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Oct 2012)

Bernazinger es fuerte y cuidado,

es una furia!

No pueden con él,

preparado a combatir estááá!

Es inmortal, el robot...

XD


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bernazinger es fuerte y cuidado,
> 
> es una furia!
> 
> ...



VAAAAAAAAAaamoooosss.... cada vez más y cada vez menos efecto :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Bernazinger es fuerte y cuidado,
> 
> es una furia!
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]MjwgV8SJ9ZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

El euro se ha convertido en una fosa común para los cortos


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El euro se ha convertido en una fosa común para los cortos



Me acaban de sacar, pepinazo para mantener cotización :ouch:

Dale Bernie dale.... "los recursos son limitados" Primer minuto, de la primera clase, del primer día de facultad hamijo.


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me acaban de sacar, pepinazo para mantener cotización :ouch:
> 
> Dale Bernie dale.... "los recursos son limitados" Primer minuto, de la primera clase, del primer día de facultad hamijo.



Llegó tarde, estaba afeitándose. En único día que lo hizo.


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Esta ha hecho daño, again!!!!!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Oct 2012)

Ahí van los cortos, hoy han cambiado de estrategia, no han probado a primera hora y le han dejado a Bernie arrear primero.

De momento, sin mucho efecto, como no tengan algo más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Fapeo para Januh!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/350720-telefonica-comienza-campana-de-ahorro-vendera-aviones-de-directivos-y-hasta-recortara-material-de-oficina.html


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me acaban de sacar, pepinazo para mantener cotización :ouch:
> 
> Dale Bernie dale.... "los recursos son limitados" Primer minuto, de la primera clase, del primer día de facultad hamijo.



Esta en modo perra larguista

Lleva ya varios días cociendolo


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta en modo perra larguista
> 
> Lleva ya varios días cociendolo



1.27??? a corto plazo?

En algún momento engancharemos la serie larga. ienso:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Oct 2012)

El POMO de hoy es más pequeño que el de ayer así que puede que Bernie no tenga más pólvora:

OPERATION - RESULTS
Operation Date: 10/04/2012

Operation: Coupon Purchase

Settlement Date: 10/05/2012

Maturity/Call Date Range: 02/15/2036 - 08/15/2042

Total Par Accepted:* 1,889

Total Par Amt Submitted:* 5,188



OPERATION - RESULTS
Operation Date: 10/03/2012

Operation: Coupon Purchase

Settlement Date: 10/04/2012

Maturity/Call Date Range: 10/31/2018 - 08/15/2020

Total Par Accepted:* 4,714

Total Par Amt Submitted:* 18,763



OPERATION - RESULTS
Operation Date: 10/02/2012

Operation: Coupon Purchase

Settlement Date: 10/03/2012

Maturity/Call Date Range: 02/15/2036 - 08/15/2042

Total Par Accepted:* 1,889

Total Par Amt Submitted:* 4,200



OPERATION - RESULTS
Operation Date: 10/01/2012

Operation: Coupon Purchase

Settlement Date: 10/02/2012

Maturity/Call Date Range: 11/15/2020 - 08/15/2022

Total Par Accepted:* 4,747

Total Par Amt Submitted:* 11,499



In the above, the letter "C" following security de******ion denotes that the security is callable.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 1.27??? a corto plazo?
> 
> En algún momento engancharemos la serie larga. ienso:



A medio/largo plazo hablo

Llevan un tiempo tonteando en la zona de los 1,293


----------



## FranR (4 Oct 2012)

Ataque final, se asientan cifras y cierre.

Sub 7782 (c) pandoro´s house

El DAX tonteando mucho también


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2012)

cuidadín con el "asentarse" que el Sp parece que quiere cerrar las divergencias con sus "hijos". small caps, nsdq, etc...


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fapeo para Januh!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/350720-telefonica-comienza-campana-de-ahorro-vendera-aviones-de-directivos-y-hasta-recortara-material-de-oficina.html



Ni para empezar. Lo que tienen que hacer es poner cerebros imaginativos.

USA tiene el peligro del abismo fiscal. Europa tiene el peligro de la quiebra de la Seguridad Social por el inexorable envejecimiento de la población. El peligro de Telefónica es que dejarán de ingresar mucho dinero cuando la generación de nuestros padres y abuelos pase al cielo. A ver a quién le engañan con las cuotas de mto de la línea fija y con el establecimiento de la llamada en el móvil.


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fapeo para Januh!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/350720-telefonica-comienza-campana-de-ahorro-vendera-aviones-de-directivos-y-hasta-recortara-material-de-oficina.html



Yo soy de ONO


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

Los mercados se están cansando de la mascarada Rajoy - Draghi.

Cuidado


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

Y al cuarto día ya se alcanzaron las 120 páginas (calculado por AT)... 
Pronto el santuario de gacélidos va a quedar pequeño... ampliamos a Ciudad Santa?

S2s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Ohhhhm

Cada vez que bertok aparece,
un poco de guaneo acontece.


ooooooohhhhhmmmmmm


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los mercados se están cansando de la mascarada Rajoy - Draghi.
> 
> Cuidado



Quieres decir que los mercados se fijan en este tipo de personajes?
Más bien... ellos son los títeres de los mercados...

S2s


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Quieres decir que los mercados se fijan en este tipo de personajes?
> Más bien... ellos son los títeres de los mercados...
> 
> S2s



Respeta un poco listo de los cojones.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> El POMO de hoy es más pequeño que el de ayer así que puede que Bernie no tenga más pólvora:
> 
> OPERATION - RESULTS
> Operation Date: 10/04/2012
> ...



¿dónde puede verse esa información?, gracias


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Respeta un poco listo de los cojones.



En que he faltado?
Se equivoca de enemigo... siento que el mercado no vaya en la dirección que indica su hilo... 

S2s


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> En que he faltado?
> Se equivoca de enemigo... siento que el mercado no vaya en la dirección que indica su hilo...
> 
> S2s



En el mes llevo 2 de 3 en posis ganadoras, ambas en el lado largo.

No confunda el deseo con la profesionalidad.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Quieres decir que los mercados se fijan en este tipo de personajes?
> Más bien... ellos son los títeres de los mercados...
> 
> S2s



Prueba gráfica:


----------



## Mr. Cipoteco (4 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, pero ten en cuenta que es así como se hacen los techos: subiendo muy poco a poco al calor de noticias que teóricamente deberían propiciar movimientos alcistas rápidos y explosivos, normalmente luego de que el valor en cuestión haya realizado ya una gran subida.
> 
> Mira como cotiza a precios de febrero de 2012, ¿dónde está pues el impacto de esta espectacular noticia? Hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando nos dejamos llevar por el sentimiento y las noticias. Ahora bien, si vas con stop, cierto es que el valor todavía no está girado a la baja y que para ser sinceros todavía tiene algún objetivo alcista de fondo, pero en condiciones como estas soy del parecer que no merece la pena entrar, porque llegamos tarde a la cena y luego del postre siempre viene la factura... :fiufiu:



Cierto, yo al ver las noticias esta mañana me esperaba una subida del 3%...1,5% no esta mal pero me parece raro para unas noticias tan buenas, y no me gusta...aún así yo le veo recorrido al alza hasta 135-137, pero no lo tengo claro.
La cojonuda de hoy ha sido DTE, iba corto y me he llevado un 2% por no esperar...4% al final.

Una buena opcion en DAX es IFX, salvo guano esta en minimos de dos años, aunque no esta clara


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el mes llevo 2 de 3 en posis ganadoras, ambas en el lado largo.
> 
> *No confunda el deseo con la profesionalidad*.



Eso mismo se repetía el sr. pollastre una y otra vez en aquella etapa obscura de su vida. Esa que nos ocultó durante tanto tiempo.










:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:

[Doy por saldada toda afrenta del sr.P. que quedase por vengar] ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso mismo se repetía el sr. pollastre una y otra vez en aquella etapa obscura de su vida. Esa que nos ocultó durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_asWLH8xTn9Q/S_wHXhdF9XI/AAAAAAAAADM/62meGJPio9k/s1600/PandorasBox.jpg

Hay cajas que es mejor no abrir....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay cajas que es mejor no abrir....



Abrir la caja de pandora no me da miedo. Ver los cojones de pandoro al mirarme la entrepierna si..::


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el mes llevo 2 de 3 en posis ganadoras, ambas en el lado largo.
> 
> No confunda el deseo con la profesionalidad.



profesionalidad? en Bolsa?
tengo una visión diferente de lo que es la Bolsa en la que la palabra profesión no tiene mucha cabida... como juego de apuestas que es... pero hay diferentes visiones, lo que algunos considerarían cercano a la ludopatía otros lo consideran ser un trader!

S2s


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso mismo se repetía el sr. pollastre una y otra vez en aquella etapa obscura de su vida. Esa que nos ocultó durante tanto tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso encajaría con su defensa del ultracorto, desde luego...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (4 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde puede verse esa información?, gracias



De la web de la FED, en el lado derecho en historical data lo tienes todo.

El histórico de POMO's: Federal Reserve Bank of New York - Permanent Open Market Operations

Y el calendario de la actual tanda de POMO's: Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

No hay otro POMO gordo como el de ayer hasta el día 15.

Y aquí, tal como ya decían en ZeroHedge, puedes ver en detalle quién era el que hacía de contraparte a las compras de la FED, esta información es nueva, antes no la publicaban:

Open Market Operations: Transaction Data

El problema es que te la dan con dos años de retraso y la van sacando por trimestres: 



> Data on open market operations: Transaction data on open market, securities lending and foreign currency transactions are provided here in accordance with Section 1103 of the Dodd-Frank Wall Street Reform and Consumer Protection Act of 2010 (Dodd-Frank Act). For the initial reporting period, the data reflect transactions conducted after the date of enactment of the Dodd-Frank Act, July 21, 2010, through September 30, 2010. Information for subsequent periods will be published quarterly, *approximately two years after the transaction was conducted*.



Ahí tienes los datos detallados de las POMO's y demás maniobras de compra de basura a precios inventados con dinero también inventado desde junio a septiembre de 2010 en formato excel.

Luego cuando veas a un supuesto trader de un supuesto banco de inversión vacilarte con su supuesto cochazo por lo menos te queda el consuelo de que ni es trader, ni tiene ni puta idea ni el coche lo tiene por saber de mercados, lo tiene porque está en el puesto que está y porque la reserva federal les permite hacerle frontrunning a cambio de que le hagan de broker y le lleven el mercado hasta "objetivos". ::


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

Los pepinazos en el SP500 se van distanciando, ¿no?.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> profesionalidad? en Bolsa?
> tengo una visión diferente de lo que es la Bolsa en la que la palabra profesión no tiene mucha cabida... como juego de apuestas que es... pero hay diferentes visiones, lo que algunos considerarían cercano a la ludopatía otros lo consideran ser un trader!
> 
> S2s



eso es que sabes poco de bolsa .... ::

aver estudiao 8:


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> profesionalidad? en Bolsa?
> tengo una visión diferente de lo que es la Bolsa en la que la palabra profesión no tiene mucha cabida... como juego de apuestas que es... pero hay diferentes visiones, lo que algunos considerarían cercano a la ludopatía otros lo consideran ser un trader!
> 
> S2s



Yastamos con tonterías. Ale, al ignore con su otro multinick.


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Quieres decir que los mercados se fijan en este tipo de personajes?
> Más bien... ellos son los títeres de los mercados...
> 
> S2s



Miren al robotito, si nos ha salido bombillo / perroflauter, lo que hay que leer...

En cuanto al volumen hoy en el Ibex han tirado de la cadena a eso de las 11, pero luego han recuperado la mitad del volumen inodorizado, en el Stoxx llevamos un día de ventas normales en un día bajista, el Dax ha ido y ha venido, día prácticamente nulo en cuanto a volumen, aunque ha quedado ligeramente bajista y el S&P parece que el barbas ha puesto toda la carne de los cortos en el asador a las 16, las ha dejado secar un poco y a las 17:30 les ha dado un par de vueltas más, no se que clase de receta será esa pero supongo que lo hará para tener la carne de gacela bien blandita y jugosa


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

A mi lo que me preocupa es el DAX. No acompaña


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Ahora mismo o le meten gas, pero de verdad, o el chiringuito se tambalea.

El euro , a lo suyo, petando culos de cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora mismo o le meten gas, pero de verdad, o el chiringuito se tambalea.
> 
> El euro , a lo suyo, petando culos de cortos


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es el DAX. No acompaña



A mí me encaja un viernes asustaviejas (que podría empezar esta noche en WS) "a la moody's" y un fin de semana mamporrero y aquí no ha pasado nada...


----------



## rbotic statistics (4 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yastamos con tonterías. Ale, al ignore con su otro multinick.



Deberías cambiar la firma por: "cuando algo no me gusta, lo ignori" (atman)
Desde que fecha y de que nick se supone que soy multi-nick? :8:

S2s


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> A mí me encaja un viernes asustaviejas (que podría empezar esta noche en WS) "a la moody's" y un fin de semana mamporrero y aquí no ha pasado nada...



Puede, que puede...

Mañana sale el dato del empleo usano y eso es muy importante.

Una subida que le cuesta..."pelo" en las velas...

ienso:


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ahora mismo o le meten gas, pero de verdad, o el chiringuito se tambalea.
> 
> El euro , a lo suyo, petando culos de cortos



Pues esta pidiendo cortos a gritos.


----------



## boquiman (4 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Pues esta pidiendo cortos a gritos.



Vamos allá con unos cortos eur/usd 0,2 lotes.

A ver si tito Ben me echa una mano a las 8 de la tarde...


----------



## aksarben (4 Oct 2012)

Ale, robocín-místico-perroflauter ignorado. Otro para la saca.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Vamos allá con unos cortos eur/usd 0,2 lotes.
> 
> A ver si tito Ben me echa una mano a las 8 de la tarde...



Tenga cuidado que hoy a las 20:00 hora española habla la FED.

20:00 Federal Open Market Committee


----------



## boquiman (4 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Tenga cuidado que hoy a las 20:00 hora española habla la FED.
> 
> 20:00 Federal Open Market Committee



Confío en la hipótesis del asustaviejas para luego subir sin compasión de cara a las elecciones usanas. Fuerte meneo hasta 1420-1415 en varias jornadas y desde ahí subida sin compasión... La apuesta ya la hice, a ver que tal...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

pobres gacelillas , estais mas perdidas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Como no cague en el murciélago le via tener que abrir la puerta a pondoro.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Oct 2012)

aun no lo habeis visto gacelillas comehierba ? :

la falta de conocimiento les hace mucho mal :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

Liberbank vende el 5% de Enagás por 182,6 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

Ojo ante posibles caídas de Enagas, son exclusivamente por las participaciones de las cajas.
Es un buen negocio gracias al monopolio impuesto por el gobierno.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

Cerrado corto al Euro/Dolor.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

De Guindos dice en Londres que "España no necesita un rescate",Datos macroeconómicos, economía y política - Expansión.com


Si España no necesita un rescate que bajen el IVA, el IRPF y que dejen los impuestos sobre las plusvis como estaban.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Tenga cuidado que hoy a las 20:00 hora española habla la FED.
> 
> 20:00 Federal Open Market Committee



Creo recordar que eran las actas lo que se publicaban. Nadie habla y nadie se va a molestar en leerlas habiendo ya QE3


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2012)

España NO necesita un rescate. El gobierno y las entidades financieras sí. Hay dos opciones que les rescaten los de fuera o que les recaten los de dentro. Y han elegido la tercera: doble rescate, sensación única.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2012)

La Fed llevaba meses dispuesta a actuar si la situación económica del país no mostraba signos de mejora, y fue en su última reunión cuando anunció otra ronda de compras a gran escala de deuda hipotecaria, el llamado Quantitative Easing 3 (QE3). Además, para apuntalar la economía, amplió su promesa de tipos bajos hasta mediados de 2015, frente al límite actual de finales de 2014.

Sin embargo, las actas del organismo recogen las reservas que tienen "algunos miembros" respecto al nuevo plan y la menor confianza que muestran a que esta ronda de compra de bonos, a razón de 40.000 millones de dólares mensuales, funcione tan bien como los anterioes QE1 y QE2.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La Fed llevaba meses dispuesta a actuar si la situación económica del país no mostraba signos de mejora, y fue en su última reunión cuando anunció otra ronda de compras a gran escala de deuda hipotecaria, el llamado Quantitative Easing 3 (QE3). Además, para apuntalar la economía, amplió su promesa de tipos bajos hasta mediados de 2015, frente al límite actual de finales de 2014.
> 
> Sin embargo, las actas del organismo recogen las reservas que tienen "algunos miembros" respecto al nuevo plan y la menor confianza que muestran a que esta ronda de compra de bonos, a razón de 40.000 millones de dólares mensuales, funcione tan bien como los anterioes QE1 y QE2.



El efecto de la droga, cada vez dura menos.


----------



## Kenpachi (4 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Creo recordar que eran las actas lo que se publicaban. Nadie habla y nadie se va a molestar en leerlas habiendo ya QE3



No he seguido las news, pero el meneo que le han dado al EUR/DOL ha sido importante. Así que algo habrán dicho porque han tirado el Euro 20 pips.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

A puntito de recibir el puño de bernanke por el ojal


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

*DEFIENDE TU DINERO
TACTICAS FINANCIERAS DE PROTECCION PATRIMONIAL.
*
¿Cuál es la especie que más depredadores tiene en la naturaleza?. Habéis acertado: el dinero. Estamos en tiempos difíciles de recesión, en los que las personas decentes, ven cada vez mayores dificultades para conservar sus ahorros, frente a sus numerosos enemigos. Es una selva y para sobrevivir en la selva, los animales que la habitan, utilizan tácticas de supervivencia eficaces. Veamos algunas frente a los principales riesgos del dinero.

*La gran mentira del activo libre de riesgo .
*
Oímos sin cesar como venden fondos de inversión “garantizados”, que los depósitos están garantizados, y como se comercializan activos financieros en los que se supone que no se puede perder el principal de la inversión, ni siquiera los intereses.
Toda inversión entraña un riesgo, y quien afirme lo contrario, miente, pero hay verdades que no convienen .
Los productos financieros distintos tienen riesgos distintos, así, un deposito, como no cotiza, no tiene riesgo de mercado. Una acción española, nominada en euros no tiene riesgo de divisa.
Sin embargo, todos los productos financieros tienen un riesgo, el de contraparte , que en pocas palabras es el riesgo de que el sujeto pasivo no pague (no nuestro amigo forero, sino el depositario del dinero), sea una empresa (como Nueva Rumasa), una entidad financiera (como Lehman Brothers), o un estado (como Grecia).
Podemos perder todo o parte del dinero invertido. Por ejemplo, los fondos de inversión garantizados, avalados por el banco emisor. Si este quiebra y la gestora, el inversor pierde su dinero. Igual sucede con un IPF por ejemplo.

*La gran mentira de la predicción del futuro .
*
El futuro no se puede predecir . Podemos hacer nuestras previsiones, basadas en análisis fundamental, técnico, o macroeconomía. Acertaremos algunas veces, pero tened claro que la bola de cristal nadie la tiene y las famosas recomendaciones de las firmas financieras, tienen menos valor que los horóscopos. Tengo predilección por la predicción estratégica y reconozco sus limites también. “Los planes no significan nada, pero la planificación lo es todo”. D.D. Eishenhower.

Como sabéis la cultura financiera de la inmensa mayoría de la población española es casi nula. Son personas que no renuncian a operar con su dinero en mercados complejos que desconocen, renunciando a pagar una gestión profesional del dinero. Las consecuencias ya las conocéis (por ejemplo, escandalo de las preferentes). De otro lado la banca española no se ha especializado en inversiones financieras, como la banca anglosajona o suiza, sino que ha concentrado la mayoría de su negocio en las hipotecas vinculadas a activos inmobiliarios. Es una banca hipotecaria (ahora sin mercado tras el pinchazo de la burbuja inmobiliaria). Aprovechándose de la nula cultura financiera de la población, se oriento hacia la banca de colocación, y el principal producto colocado han sido IPFs, sus propias preferentes y los productos de la entidad (muchas veces con un valor financiero prácticamente nulo). La gran mayoría de los españoles tienen su patrimonio en ladrillos e IPFS . España afronta la caída de los precios inmobiliarios, presumiblemente hasta el año 2.018 (ya que hay un stock de cinco millones de viviendas, y la demanda es bajísima, por debajo de las 200.000 al año), que arrastra a todos los sectores secundarios de la construcción, a toda la banca, mayormente quebrada, y contamina las cuentas publicas del país, por decisión política, también quebrado actualmente. En un escenario dantesco de paro masivo, PIBS negativos, y caída de la recaudación fiscal, a pesar de la voraz subida de impuestos (por ignorar los políticos da ley de Laffer, de la que hemos hablado, sobre la presión fiscal), la casta político-empresarial, dirigente de la plutocracia española (aglutinada su cabeza política, en el partido único PPSOE), se niega a recortar el gasto publico (pues seria mermar sus prebendas y beneficios), lo que aboca al país a una espiral de destrucción. Sabemos también que Frau Merkel ha manifestado ayer oponerse al rescate español, y que a Alemania, acompañan Finlandia y Holanda, los tres únicos países saneados y prósperos del bloque llamado UE.

El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos de la banca, es completamente insuficiente para garantizar el dinero de los depósitos (suponiendo que tenga dinero, no lo se), y por eso se ha creado el FROB a toda prisa para hacer las fusiones de las entidades entre si, y poder disimular y cubrir esa insuficiencia, evitando pánicos bancarios y que los ahorradores retirasen masivamente sus depósitos de la banca . No olvidéis que los intereses de la plutocracia dirigente son contrarios a los vuestros por definición. Dado que el Estado estaba arruinado, a lo que influyo la nefasta gestión del anterior Gobierno, no había dinero ni para el Frob, ha tenido que pedirse a la UE, en condiciones como sabéis inciertas, dada la tradicional opacidad de los Gobiernos españoles, que no informan a la población debidamente. No se sabe lo que hay con certeza.
Lejos del Apocalipsis financiero, pero no de que suceda lo sucedido en Grecia y en las preferentes, y que de forma diluida en el tiempo, productos de distintos bancos españoles cancelen el pago de los intereses o alarguen los plazos en los que van a devolver el dinero de los ahorradores . Sabemos que en caso de quiebra de bancos, los avalistas que supuestamente garantizan los IPFS, es decir, los Estados o la UE y otros entes supranacionales pueden ofrecer a los ahorradores bonos con larguísimos vencimientos dado que la Troika (Alemania, Finlandia y Holanda, secundados a tiempo parcial por la tradicional hipocresía francesa), se oponen a imprimir dinero en el BCE, que más que un banco central, es el inservible mascaron de tormentas políticas diversas. La supuesta “unión” no existe realmente, era solo un mercado unido a una cara burocracia .

*Protege tu dinero de sus enemigos .
*
*1.- Protege tu dinero de ti mismo.
*
“Hemos encontrado al enemigo, somos nosotros” (proverbio de Wall Street). El riesgo de perdida financiera, es para mi, inversamente proporcional al conocimiento y experiencia que el inversor tenga del activo financiero que ha elegido.

“No pongas todos tus huevos en la misma cesta”, dice el refrán tan publicitado por la industria. Es cierto que la diversificación protege al ahorrador de su propia ignorancia, limitando y riesgo, y por supuesto la ganancia (a mayor diversificación, menor ganancia) .
La tendencia del ahorrador a acumular todo su dinero en IPFS del mismo banco español, es nefasta.

*Solución.-* Invertir en fondos tracker, replicantes de índices bursátiles, donde el ahorro conseguirá lo que el índice replicado consiga y con bajas comisiones. Esta puede ser la solución ideal, con bajas comisiones de rotación, para las personas sin cultura financiera, o sin tiempo o ganas de administrar su dinero.

Los fondos de inversión de gestión activa y Etfs, referenciados a índices y sectores, aunque más caros, pueden evitar costosas perdidas a los no expertos.

*2.- Protege tu dinero de la quiebra de tu banco.
*
Mucha gente me pregunta si debe de sacar el dinero del banco. Les respondo que no, que debe sacar su dinero del balance del banco . No debe olvidarse el aumento disparado de la morosidad bancaria que seguirá en aumen to. El banco además de quebrar, puede tener problemas para devolver los fondos recibidos de los ahorradores, pues sus prestatarios no se los devuelven a él. La exposición de la banca española a los activos inmobiliarios en sus balances asciende a la escalofriante cantidad de 170.000 millones, al crédito promotor 30.000 millones, y a la hipoteca un billón de euros (1000000 de millones, equivalente al antiguo PIB español). Dado que el estado español esta quebrado, en mi opinión no tiene capacidad para rescatar bancos quebrados .

*SOLUCION.-* El riesgo de quiebra del banco, es el típico riesgo emisor, o riesgo de contraparte. Siempre ha existido y existirá.

Diversificación.- Repartir el patrimonio depositado en varias entidades financieras, y con preferencia las no españolas residentes en España, y las declaradas sistémicas.

Reducir el dinero en IPFS al 30 %, invirtiendo en otros activos y sectores , de renta fija empresarial con calidad crediticia.

*3.-Protege tu dinero de la quiebra de España
*
El riesgo de contraparte , incluye también a los países. Históricamente los países han quebrado. En el S. XIX, las quiebras coloniales eran saludadas por los acreedores con cañoneras que bombardeaban las ciudades costeras del país. En el S. XX se opto por el bombardeo financiero, y el FMI hizo la labor destructora de las cañoneras, masacrando a los países rescatados. Ha sucedido con Grecia, con Argentina, y también con Rusia. La Alemania de la que nadie desconfía hoy suspendió pagos varias veces durante la primera mitad del S. XX, que fue de guerras. La suspensión de pagos de un país es siempre posible. Sabemos la ruina de España. Los gobiernos elegidos por la mayoría del pueblo español, han acabado con los recursos del país, gastándoselos y endeudándolo. Hoy España es un estado fracasado.

*SOLUCION.-* Debemos contemplar suspensión de pagos, quita o retraso en la devolución de capitales del Tesoro público.

Es sencillo, no deberíamos invertir en Letras del Tesoro, Bonos u Obligaciones del Estado, de calidad crediticia nula. Con ello no tendríamos exposición al riesgo España.

Además deberíamos atender a nuestros fondos de inversión y pensiones , por si tienen exposición a la renta fija española. Por supuesto que lo peor son los bonos autonómicos, llamados patrióticos. Todos los tenedores de bonos patrióticos incluyendo los estadounidenses de guerra, han perdido históricamente. Observareis, como lo hice yo recientemente en un debate televisivo que algunos sujetos propugnan el patriotismo, pero siempre con el dinero de los demás claro. Quienes deberían hacer el patriotismo son los políticos y los beneficiarios directos del sistema, y sabemos que muchos capitales han salido de España. De esta manera el cinismo de estas personas es vergonzoso.

Las empresas españolas que generan su facturación en activos extranjeros, son más seguras que el propio país.

Podríamos diversificar las inversiones en otros países extranjeros. Con acciones es sencillo. Principalmente en el área Usa, con mayor potencial y seguridad (no debemos olvidar que la crisis europea no es económica en su origen, sino política, tiene su raíz en los deficientes sistemas políticos y de organismos supranacionales europeos). La UE y en concreto los PIGS son el área de epicentro del terremoto, donde no conviene estar.

*4.-Protege tu dinero de un corralito.
*
Esta repugnante palabra sudamericana, fue inventada por un periodista argentino. El corralito busca evitar la fuga de capitales , reteniendo abusivamente el dinero de los ahorradores.

En Brasil y en Ecuador se bloquearon depósitos en la década de los noventa. Y en Uruguay por el colapso bancario de 2.002. Podríamos sufrirlo por la insolvencia de los bancos (manifiesta), por la ruptura del Euro, o por la salida de España del euro y la vuelta a la neopeseta. Las personas que necesitasen su dinero incluyendo depósitos, cuyo vencimiento se prorrogaría, tendrían problemas de liquidez.

Tener el dinero en el bancolchon no sirve (robo, incendio, inundación, roedores….). En la caja fuerte de casa es castigado por la inflación, y puede ser asaltada. En la caja del banco sucede igual, y el banco puede quebrar. La única salida factible para quienes necesite disponer del dinero, es sacarlo fuera del país.

La forma más sencilla de sacar nuestro dinero de un banco podrido y del país podrido, es comprar acciones en otra divisa y de otro país , dado que el banco es solo depositario de las acciones, siendo su dueño el accionista que nunca las perderá en caso de quiebra del banco, pues no entran en su balance. Las formas caras y complejas son abrir cuenta de no residentes en el extranjero, con una SICAV, contratando un United Link fuera de la UE, o por un contrato de deposito en el extranjero , que nos gestione nuestro banco local, si quiere enrollarse con nosotros. Los costes de mantenimiento de cuentas extranjeras son de varios cientos de euros al año, se ceban con ellas. Piden montos de capital importantes y muchos países la residencia o acreditar intereses económicos en el país, como por ejemplo un negocio. El país donde más difícil resulta por las trabas es el Reino Unido. Y cuidadin, que Luxemburgo, Alemania, etc, están dentro de la zona euro también. Suiza mejor. Usa mejor aun.

Si tus acciones de telefónica están en un banco suizo, y las bolsas siguen funcionando, puedes venderlas y retirar tu dinero, lejos de las garras del corralito de la burocrática UE.
Considero exageradas estas medidas aun. Restan todavía fichas por caer. Van cayendo. Un banco extranjero y sistémico con sede en España es el primer paso ideal antes de trasladar el capital a la sucursal del país de origen del banco, cuando los políticos terminen de hundir la economía.

*5.- Protege tu dinero del final del euro.
*
Yo que soy numismático sé que cualquier moneda puede desaparecer, y que históricamente desaparecen . Cuando tengo en la mano un áureo romano del S. I, sé que esa fue moneda en su día.

Los cambios políticos fuertes en un país (solo EEUU es inmune hasta hoy), producen fluctuaciones en sus divisas . Si uno o varios países salen del euro, veríamos volatilidades fuertes y perdidas importantes en las divisas nuevas, y las nominadas en euros. Seria la ruina para los ahorradores a los que se pagaría en neo pesetas por los bancos a los que prestaron sus IPFS en euros

*SOLUCION.-* El fin del euro es un problema de riesgo divisa . La protección pasa por invertir los ahorras en otras divisas que nos sean el euro . Mi favorita es el dólar Usa, la moneda de reserva mundial en la que se pagan las materias primas, y de la hiperpotencia mundial EEUU. El euro solo es una mascara detrás de la que no hay nada pues la UE es solo una asociación de países enfrentados entre si. 

*6.- Protege tu dinero contra la inflación.
*
El viejo enemigo del dinero, su enfermedad, es la inflación, siempre existente. Es un impuesto que soportan los tenedores de dinero, pues los estados crean dinero nuevo de la nada imprimiéndolo, con lo que el que ya había pasa a valer menos. Los políticos lo hacen sin trabajar, engañando así a los trabajadores. Siempre habrá inflación, y en esta época de megaimpresión vendrá fuerte. Afecta al dinero, cuentas, depósitos, títulos del tesoro, obligaciones empresariales, y todo activo nominado en dinero (activos soft)

*SOLUCION.-* Compre activos duros (“hard”): inmuebles, empresas (acciones), materias primas, oro….. etc. Cada uno tiene sus características y contraindicaciones. Mis preferencias son ser dueño de una parte de un buen negocio a través de las acciones.

*7.- Protege tu dinero de los impuestos y de la rapacidad fiscal de los políticos.
*
Como sabes los beneficios de tus inversiones, y todo lo que ganas esta sujeto en los llamados estados del bienestar socialdemócratas a la fuerte carga fiscal de los impuestos. Estos sirven entre otras cosas para mantener a una masa de subvencionistas que reciben tu dinero sin haberlo ganado. Eso es la técnica socialista llamada redistribución de la renta (se quita al que lo gana para dárselo al que no lo gana) . Dado que el Estado esta arruinado la presión fiscal se ha incrementado enormemente, hasta el punto de que los dividendos se gravan más en destino (España), que en origen (Usa) por primera vez en décadas. Los errores de los políticos y banqueros se cargan en las espaldas de los ciudadanos, sin que estos renuncien a ninguna de sus prebendas y privilegios, ya que no recortan el gasto público, que permitiría bajar los impuestos.

*SOLUCION.-* Oro y acciones. Los demás activos financieros reciben de plano el golpe fiscal de la rapacidad política.

El oro debe comprarse en secreto, por supuesto. Esa libre de Iva. Yo no invierto en oro (salvo el numismático) por que es estéril, pero elude el impuesto. 

Las acciones:

1.- Compra acciones a largo plazo. Cuantas menos operaciones de compraventa hagas en los años, menos se gravaran por los políticos tus beneficios, que se irán acumulando.

2.- Compra acciones que no repartan dividendo o sea muy bajo. Estas acciones son las que más suben en los rallies alcistas , comprobado por estadística histórica (acumulan más dinero para la expansión). Las acciones de dividendo son empresas maduras, sin crecimiento que no tienen nada mejor que hacer con sus ganancias que repartirlas a los accionistas. Suelen ser utilities (electricidad, gas, etc), y empresas reguladas por los políticos. Hay que huir como de la peste de toda regulación política de una empresa. Los rentistas de la bolsa pagaran muy caras sus rentas con las subidas fiscales. Una acción sin dividendos es Berkshire Hattaway. Una acción con dividendo bajo es Banck of América. Hay muchas más.

3.- Aprovecha mientras dure la desgravación fiscal de los 1.500 E primeros en dividendos, que quedan exentos de pagar impuestos. Si administras patrimonios colectivos familiares o de menores ten en cuenta la desgravación al hacer los lotes de acciones.

4.- Aprovecha todo resquicio de la ley fiscal, toda desgravación, y exención . La ley fiscal es de pésima calidad, cargada de lagunas que benefician a grupos de individuos concretos (ej, son los lavados de cupón, o las Sicav, cuya tributación es al 1 %).

5.- Haz tu SL si te compensa. A un trabajador con nomina, le descuentan el impuesto directa y abusivamente de su sueldo. A un profesional o sociedad, primero de pagar a Hacienda descuenta todos sus gastos . La sociedad de Nevada (EEUU) , de la que hemos hablado en profundidad, es ideal. Si tienes capital puedes hacer tu Sicav. Todo dentro de la Ley, un financiero debe de ser más hábil que los políticos (no es difícil). Opino que el fraude fiscal no solo es ilegal, también es extremadamente torpe, pues la economía sumergida esta al alcance de cualquiera. Por el contrario, parte de los impuestos se dedica a lo que debieran dedicarse todos (servicios públicos a los ciudadanos) y los impuestos son un mal necesario, al que se debe contribuir. Pero la Ley nos impone la obligación de pagar impuestos, no la de pagar muchos impuestos. Debe hacerse planificación fiscal, para no pagar ni un céntimo más de lo necesario. Un euro ganado puede dar rentabilidades altas, por ejemplo Buffet obtiene del 20 %. Pero uno ahorrado a los impuestos, puede llegar a tributar al tipo de gravamen del contribuyente, por ejemplo al 45 %, con lo que será mucho más rentable. Y por eso el proverbio danés dice que vale más moneda ahorrada, que moneda ganada.

*Conclusión.-* Como el escudo de mi Nick protege al caballero feudal, debemos hacer un escudo, o fortaleza financiera para nuestro dinero , pues lo necesita desesperadamente sobre todo en estos tiempos de recesión.

*PD.-* Como siempre en este hilo, este post recoge mis opiniones, al objeto de compartirlas con vosotros en el foro, pero no supone ninguna recomendación, ni asesoría financiera o fiscal. Somos libres para tomar nuestras decisiones financieras, y llevan anejas unas responsabilidades que debemos asumir personalmente, pues el riesgo existe siempre, ya que es dinero. No esta bien demandar al que escribe en un foro, ja, ja……. pues Margrave es un paisano asturiano que aprendió en Wall Street.

*PD 1.-* Determinadas personas de tendencia socialdemócrata o anarquista, ven ofensivo o ilegal el disminuir la factura fiscal y ahorrar impuestos. Los siento por vosotros amigos, soy liberal, respeto mi dinero, mi esfuerzo me cuesta el ganarlo para regalarlo, y es vuestro problema. El que quiera dinero que se lo curre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Yo que pasaba para comunicar la pandora bernankiana.
Cerrados cortos en google. 

ME tuve que meter el dedo en la oreja.

Semana positiva y ahí se queda.


----------



## juanfer (4 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> De Guindos dice en Londres que "España no necesita un rescate",Datos macroeconómicos, economía y política - Expansión.com
> 
> 
> Si España no necesita un rescate que bajen el IVA, el IRPF y que dejen los impuestos sobre las plusvis como estaban.



El viernes el dia antes de intervenir Grecia, decian que no habia ningun problema, que no haria falta la intervención que se estaban dando los pasos adecuados .....


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

:::::fiufiu::fiufiu:::::

[YOUTUBE]1AlnZGwl8rM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nombre (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *DEFIENDE TU DINERO
> TACTICAS FINANCIERAS DE PROTECCION PATRIMONIAL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

Incomparable 8:

[YOUTUBE]OpeGJvwm3ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

gayers no mirar :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]Cqxbd-mGCyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (4 Oct 2012)

No sé qué le ven a esos videos, la verdad...


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

un poco más duro para animar la noche

[YOUTUBE]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

Un resumen de europa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5k7pwNkPAc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## paulistano (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> un poco más duro para animar la noche
> 
> 
> 
> ...




váyase por ahí......me imaginaba otra cosa, ya puestos....

si quiere algo más duro aquí tienen
[YOUTUBE]tfiLWrUCzjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (4 Oct 2012)

y déjenme de rollos que he entrado a leer el post de protección de ahorros....;-)

No more tits!!


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> váyase por ahí......me imaginaba otra cosa, ya puestos....
> 
> ...



Amos, no me jodas 8:

[YOUTUBE]9RbhVI7n1t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2012)

Panda de nenazas.....

_aaaaaaaah aaaaaaaah aaaaaah aaaaah

Gigatron, Los guerreros de la ciudad
Gigatron, Salvadores del buen Metal
Gigatron, La cacería va a comenzar
Gigatron, Miles de pijos van a palmar

Naik, Guchi y Lacost, Golf GTI, Van a arder hoy
Trotamos hacia la batalla. Mil pijos amos a ensartar
De madrugada brindaremos
con sus cráneos repletos de champán

Machacar. Con mis platos desollaré
Triturar. Con mi micro violaré
Destrozar. Bajo mi Marshall fenecerán
Reventar. Paté de pijos voy a cenar
yeah
Quiero Wisky Cola. Quiero Don Simón
Quiero buenos solos. Quiero rock and rooooooll.
En la noche crujen los cráneos
Y el viento grita my name
Crom, Thor y Odín nos bendijeron
El Infierno puede esperar.

oooooooh Jell Can Weit.
oooooooh Jell Can Weit.
oooooooh Jell Can Weit.
oooooooh Jell Can Weit.
oooooooh Jell Can Weit.
Jell Can Weit._


[YOUTUBE]vRkxxLCjE08[/YOUTUBE]

edt: Supongo que se habrán dado cuento que e una parodia del heavy metal.....buenísimos!!! :XX:


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La Fed llevaba meses dispuesta a actuar si la situación económica del país no mostraba signos de mejora, y fue en su última reunión cuando anunció otra ronda de compras a gran escala de deuda hipotecaria, el llamado Quantitative Easing 3 (QE3). Además, para apuntalar la economía, amplió su promesa de tipos bajos hasta mediados de 2015, frente al límite actual de finales de 2014.
> 
> Sin embargo, las actas del organismo recogen las reservas que tienen "algunos miembros" respecto al nuevo plan y la menor confianza que muestran a que esta ronda de compra de bonos, a razón de 40.000 millones de dólares mensuales, funcione tan bien como los anterioes QE1 y QE2.



Los QEn persiguen idealmente que los bancos salven el culo liquidando mierda a precio inflado. En segunda derivada se espera que los bancos utilicen esa liquidez para prestar a particulares y empresas de forma que se dinamice la economía y se cree valor agregado que repercuta en el PIB.
La banca, una vez con la pasta en la mano, lo que hace es meterlo en donde piensan que mayor rendimiento, ajustado al riesgo, van a obtener. Y tienen claro que es en commodities y bolsa. E incluso muchos lo que hacen es comprar acciones propias para subir su cotización.
Aunque esto no sea del agrado final de la FED, la realidad es que la FED termina contenta porque si sube la bolsa .... la gente normal también gana dinero (en USA tienen bolsa hasta los Homeless) y de paso también evitan que los fondos de pensiones pierdan valor.
Es piramidal en cierto sentido porque para evitar un problema ... necesitan seguir enchufando pasta y cuanto más mejor.

Hace mucho tiempo que Bernie sabe que una bolsa alta alivia muchos problemas.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cLTmvMYhTJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo que pasaba para comunicar la pandora bernankiana.
> Cerrados cortos en google.
> 
> ME tuve que meter el dedo en la oreja.
> ...



Has hecho bien. Tras subir 200 dolares netos ..... es muy previsible que en algún momento esté un buen trozo más abajo que ahora ..... O NO!!!!.

En poco tiempo, lo habrás olvidado.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Hay cajas que están liquidando participaciones industriales como es el caso de Liberbank en Enagas.

A ver si comienza ha hacerlo Bankia en Indra e Iberdrola


----------



## paulistano (4 Oct 2012)

futuros ibex 40 puntos arriba....

como diría el gato que cansinos estos larguistas.....

que suba, que suba....hasta el 23 de octubre, claro....


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2012)

Previsto. Hablar Bernie que lanza un nuevo QE ..... y los bancos usanos subiendo como descosidos. Hoy ha entrado un buen dineral en BoA, Citi, ......


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Amos, no me jodas 8:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9RbhVI7n1t4[/YOUTUBE]



Subo la apuesta....si quieres ver algo duro sintoniza a centeno ...Me quedo con la frase: y lo bien que nos lo hemos pasado??


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdoSQIczWwU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ponzi (4 Oct 2012)

Tenemos corrupcion como para escribir varios libros guinness.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tenemos corrupcion como para escribir varios libros guinness.



Sírvete y ponte cómodo 8:

http://colectivoburbuja.es/audios/audios/Polinomia/Polinomia_04-10-2012_Espana_cajon_desastre.mp3


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sírvete y ponte cómodo 8:
> 
> http://colectivoburbuja.es/audios/audios/Polinomia/Polinomia_04-10-2012_Espana_cajon_desastre.mp3



Calentando con lo de la división de poderes, esperando con el vaso de leche calentito a que hablen del rescate:Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2012)

Lectura para los que estén esta noche con un scotch y para quienes se levanten mañana con el zumo de naranja.

Hackers en Wall Street


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los QEn persiguen idealmente que los bancos salven el culo liquidando mierda a precio inflado. En segunda derivada se espera que los bancos utilicen esa liquidez para prestar a particulares y empresas de forma que se dinamice la economía y se cree valor agregado que repercuta en el PIB.
> La banca, una vez con la pasta en la mano, lo que hace es meterlo en donde piensan que mayor rendimiento, ajustado al riesgo, van a obtener. Y tienen claro que es en commodities y bolsa. E incluso muchos lo que hacen es comprar acciones propias para subir su cotización.
> Aunque esto no sea del agrado final de la FED, la realidad es que la FED termina contenta porque si sube la bolsa .... la gente normal también gana dinero (en USA tienen bolsa hasta los Homeless) y de paso también evitan que los fondos de pensiones pierdan valor.
> Es piramidal en cierto sentido porque para evitar un problema ... necesitan seguir enchufando pasta y cuanto más mejor.
> ...



Aparentemente el público americano se está perdiendo toda esta subida de la bolsa. Los Primary Dealers están en modo "yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como" y el minorista se ha quedado en la cuneta. Los flujos de los fondos de inversión caen mes a mes y en lo que llevamos de año ni se acercan a la media de 12 meses







Interesante artículo de Reuters donde se abunda en el tema:

Insight: Mom and pop investors miss out on stock market gains | Reuters

Me ha sorprendido los bajos niveles de previsión de los americanos en planes de pensiones. 

El retail no está detrás de esta subida lo que le quita mucha inercia al movimiento y lo hace más fácilmente reversible. El problema de cambiar un colchón por una sábana es que cuando colapsen las commodities el hostión va a ser marca ACME...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas 

hay musha falta de coñocimiento , como era de esperar la cosa esta clarisima pero el personal no se entera ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> hay musha falta de coñocimiento , como era de esperar la cosa esta clarisima pero el personal no se entera ::



es el triste destino de la gacela :ouch: 

y no le sobra razon , entonces que hacemos maestro ienso:


----------



## Lechu (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es el triste destino de la gacela :ouch:
> 
> y no le sobra razon , entonces que hacemos maestro ienso:



Que bueno te contestas tu solo, esto que es un monologo


----------



## sr.anus (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> hay musha falta de coñocimiento , como era de esperar la cosa esta clarisima pero el personal no se entera ::





muertoviviente dijo:


> es el triste destino de la gacela :ouch:
> 
> y no le sobra razon , entonces que hacemos maestro ienso:





:Aplauso::Aplauso:Eres muy grande, solo te falta un tercer usuario para rematarlo


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Que bueno te contestas tu solo, esto que es un monologo



si , de filosofia :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

cierro largos 7850-7860 y cargo cortos 7860


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro largos 7850-7860 y cargo cortos 7860



bravo gran MV , como diria ustec que se levante pandoro y estalle la tormenta de ojete calor intenso para los larguistas :Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bravo gran MV , como diria ustec que se levante pandoro y estalle la tormenta de ojete calor intenso para los larguistas :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

ostras, que bueno el Polinomia... :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es el triste destino de la gacela :ouch:
> 
> y no le sobra razon , entonces que hacemos maestro ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

pobres gacelas que no tienen FED en el analisis TECNICO :ouch:

ejpertitos sin humildad no hay beneficios ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias, señores y buenos dias al jato tambien. Al mistico un fuerte saludo desde orion, con sus naves intergalacticas.

Hoy al ser viernes terminal le permitiremos al jato que acapare el hilo con sus brillantisimas sic, intervenciones.

Respecto a losh mercadoshh estos lateralillos ultimamente son la antesada de movimientos muy rapidos, esperemos que esta vez la velocidad sea menor, porque entonces nos volvemos a meter 1500 puntos sin enterarnos.

Cuidense.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, señores y buenos dias al jato tambien. Al mistico un fuerte saludo desde orion, con sus naves intergalacticas.
> 
> Hoy al ser viernes terminal le permitiremos al jato que acapare el hilo con sus brillantisimas sic, intervenciones.
> 
> ...



no le sobra razon señol chinito , no le sobra razon :Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (5 Oct 2012)

Como veis bankinter por AT???

Ando pensando bajarme con plusvis del 6%...pero mis ansias me dicen que me espere un poco más.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Hoy no espero nada bueno..algo a lo GandalfStyle

Como mucho dejarlo en tablas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Chinazo Time

[*Daimler*]







No tengo tiempo de comentarlo en detalle pero habrá que ver por donde rompe el triángulo. Si lo rompe, debería caer hasta mínimos de año. Si pierde este último nivel , activaría un segundo que lo llevaría a los 27€.


----------



## Raponchi (5 Oct 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Como veis bankinter por AT???
> 
> Ando pensando bajarme con plusvis del 6%...pero mis ansias me dicen que me espere un poco más.



Muy por encima y tenga en cuenta que son probabilidades.
Ha roto el canal ascendente semanal de corto plazo y está formando un canal descendente diario, 15 días ya.

Si consigue romper la tendencia diaria bajista y sube, tiene un techo del canal descendente mensual de largo plazo a 3,81, y lo más probable es que de aí, baje hasta 1,81.

Yo, ahora mismo, con un 6% de plusvis vendería, pero yo no soy usted.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Aparte de un *My fucking eyes* por el post de raponchi.....


Mire chinazo, lo mismo le interesa:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Chinazo, va por ujté
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/308890-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2012-2a-parte-honor-de-mm-239.html#post6399944
> *[BMW/DAIMLER]*









A ver si activa ese doble techo


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aparte de un *My fucking eyes* por el post de raponchi.....
> 
> 
> Mire chinazo, lo mismo le interesa:
> ...



Pregunta más para aprender que para otra cosa, ¿no estaría ya activado? Supuestamente ha pasado del mínimo entre techos. ¿En que punto lo considerarías ruptura y no dilatación?


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Oct 2012)

Otra vez entro con gamesas, a esperar toca. Espero que no rompan el suelo de 1,70


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Oct 2012)

menuda sesión la de hoy... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

¿sera la calma que precede la tormenta?


----------



## peseteuro (5 Oct 2012)

Ya no queda más espacio en el vértice para meter velas







nota: la directriz alcista está dibujada desde el minimo de los 6000 aprox.


Estamos ya en la final de Pandoro vs Pepón y se tiene que resolver ya mismo 









aunque viendo como se las gastan últimamente igual tenemos algún fake winner


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

A las 14,30h es el dato del empleo USA.

Lo van a estirar hasta el límite...hasta ese momento: lateral cansino


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

La web de Moody's caida... muahuahuahua

Moody's - credit ratings, research, tools and analysis for the global capital markets

y el amigo americano "shows no mercy":

Spain Finance Minister’s ‘No Bailout’ Remark Causes Laughter


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pregunta más para aprender que para otra cosa, ¿no estaría ya activado? Supuestamente ha pasado del mínimo entre techos. ¿En que punto lo considerarías ruptura y no dilatación?



Para tener la seguridad que se activa un doble techo, el precio debe penetrar bien (pandoro style) el anterior mínimo. Luego suele aparecer una reacción (pullback) que sube el precio hasta el anterior mínimo y, desde ahi, bajar completando el movimiento.

Fíjese en la pandorada que nos habrían hecho si nos hubiesemos puesto cortos en BMW y largos en Daimler nada más haber perforado el mínimo.

Me pasa a menudo querer pillar los precios justo en el cambi0 y pandoradas que me llevo :no: Hay que intentar ser más follower, detectar cambios, esperar confirmación, planear puntos de entrada y salida, y luego cumplirlos :bla:

En fin, todos aprendiendo 


Por cierto *double combo fatality oh my fucking eyes* de Mr. raponchi.... [Sin acritú, son nuestras costumbres y tal]


----------



## nombre (5 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para tener la seguridad que se activa un doble techo, el precio debe penetrar bien (pandoro style) el anterior mínimo. Luego suele aparecer una reacción (pullback) que sube el precio hasta el anterior mínimo y, desde ahi, bajar completando el movimiento.
> 
> Fíjese en la pandorada que nos habrían hecho si nos hubiesemos puesto cortos en BMW y largos en Daimler nada más haber perforado el mínimo.
> 
> ...




+1



Sin dolor no hay aprendizaje ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Oct 2012)

buen grafico: activos bancarios vs PIB del estado del banco

Who Really Calls The Shots In Europe | ZeroHedge


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

Claro, no hay guano, se enfadan y no postean.

Video curioso de nuestra casta política.

El tal Pablo Perez tiene la palabra y se tira 4 minutos (Se lo pueden saltar porque no para de decir lo mismo...) en contra de las medidas que se van a tomar, instando al alcalde a que retire la moción. . Enseguida el de al lado (minuto 4:40) le dice que sí, que tienen que apoyarla....

Entonces el pájaro, después de un alegato de 4 minutos en contra, suelta...."aún así, vamos a apoyarla".

Acojonante a lo que hemos llegado.

[YOUTUBE]q1-a_VTKPhs[/YOUTUBE]

Es como estar cortilargo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Dios santo que ridículo.... y que verguenza. 
Esto no pasaría con listas abiertas.
Morir cien veces hemos de!


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Claro, no hay guano, se enfadan y no postean.
> 
> Video curioso de nuestra casta política.
> 
> ...



Vaya panorama.Aqui ni Merkel seria capaz de poner orden


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya panorama.Aqui ni Merkel seria capaz de poner orden



Me lo dice o me lo cuenta?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/350959-pp-rechaza-investigar-sobrecostes-de-ciudad-de-artes-tratan-de-ensuciar-imagen-de-comunidad-valenciana.html


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me lo dice o me lo cuenta?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-ensuciar-imagen-de-comunidad-valenciana.html



Hay algun pais mas corrupto que este? He llegado a un punto de saturacion donde ya soy incapaz de sumar mas corruptos por km cuadrado.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Claro, no hay guano, se enfadan y no postean.
> 
> Video curioso de nuestra casta política.
> 
> ...




Mira, mira

_CIS: Feijóo lograría la mayoría absoluta en Galicia_

Mientras la gente no cambie de chip todo va a seguir igual

*Es un chollazo ser político en este país: haces lo que te sale del nabo y la gente te sigue votando...*


----------



## juanfer (5 Oct 2012)

El BCE comprará bonos durante dos meses si España pide el rescate

El BCE comprar bonos durante dos meses si Espaa pide el rescate,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Oct 2012)

no te preocupes, no conseguirá la mayoría absoluta ya que se la quitará Mario Conde.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no te preocupes, no conseguirá la mayoría absoluta ya que se la quitará *Mario Conde*.



No sé si preocuparme o alegrarme por esto...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Jo jo jo

Sólo hay que leer los comentarios de la noticia

CIS: Feijóo lograría la absoluta en Galicia y Urkullu tendrá que pactar en Euskadi - EcoDiario.es

_Si el PP gana con mayoría,es que nos gusta que nos flagelen con la que está cayendo, después de haber mentido y declarado un estado policial...espero que la gente despierte...hay que acabar con el bipartidismo..._

_Menuda pandilla de retrasados mentales son los que votan al PP gallego. Si es que tenemos lo que nos merecemos._

_Somos un país de mierda._

_Galicia es una gerontocracia atrasada donde la mayoría vive de su pensión o de su enchufe (o de las dos cosas a la vez). Si ahí pierde el PP, vamos, ya pueden desmantelar el partido, porque no ganará en ningún sitio. Cualquier cosa que no sea mayoría absoluta pepera será una gran sorpresa._


----------



## juanfer (5 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay algun pais mas corrupto que este? He llegado a un punto de saturacion donde ya soy incapaz de sumar mas corruptos por km cuadrado.



Aun se degradará más, yo creo que nos pareceremos a un pais como Argentina y Mexico.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Sólo hay que leer los comentarios de la noticia
> 
> CIS: Feijóo lograría la absoluta en Galicia y Urkullu tendrá que pactar en Euskadi - EcoDiario.es



Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase. Y luego os indignáis porque los catalanes queremos abandonar este barco de mierda


----------



## mataresfacil (5 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase. Y luego os indignáis porque los catalanes queremos abandonar este barco de mierda



No me jodas, que los politicos catalanes son seres de luz? tu pasa de movidas y a lo tuyo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Buff, R3v3, en todos sitios cuecen habas....

[YOUTUBE]lSSFzcuEpNc[/YOUTUBE]

La independencia no creo que solucionara nada.

Lo que hay que hacer es meter a todos los hdlgpp (puerca pvta) que choriceen en la cárcel. Lo que ocurre, es que el morador entre portugal y francia, es tan cazurro que le ponen un trapo enfrente y embiste, y no ve al ideputa que sostiene el trapo. Para tener un futuro digo, hay dos opciones: echar a toda esta gentuza, o largarse. Dicho de otro modo, maleta o metralleta.


----------



## Kenpachi (5 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nos merecemos todo lo que nos pase. Y luego os indignáis porque los catalanes queremos abandonar este barco de mierda



El problema no es el barco, es la castuza que dirige el barco y de eso también van bien servidos en Cataluña.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2012)

Yo tengo claro que si CiU no sabe gobernar una región mucho menos será capaz de gobernar un país. Además son Casta Style, pero no podrán echar la culpa de todo a Madrit.

By the way, qué ha pasado en el DAX? 23 puntos en 3 minutos, se ha pasado la resistencia de 73 contado por el forro, si me da por entrar corto me llevo un owned majo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Que campeones...

El tijeretazo fiscal de Hollande recorta el beneficio a la mitad de la bolsa parisina - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2012)

IAG:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-152.html#post7183934

Parece que el compañero estaba en la cierto y mi prudencia estaba falta de justificación. Al cierre vemos como queda el asunto, pero por ahora apunta a superar la resistencia y su aspecto de medio plazo podría mejorar bastante.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Ay, ay

la que se nos viene encima a las 14,30h


----------



## FranR (5 Oct 2012)

IYa estoy aquí. Una cerveza y una de Guano, pol favo!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IYa estoy aquí. Una cerveza y una de Guano, pol favo!!!



señol franERRE , tambien conocido como renacuajo arriesga mucho gana poco , es ustec bienvenidito :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay, ay
> 
> la que se nos viene encima a las 14,30h



Con 110.000 estimado y una subida de índice al 8,2% lo han puesto a webo para que salga bien. Y si sale mal se incrementa QE3. Es bastante win-win day. El problema es que salga muuuuuy mal...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Con 110.000 estimado y una subida de índice al 8,2% lo han puesto a webo para que salga bien. Y si sale mal se incrementa QE3. Es bastante win-win day. El problema es que salga muuuuuy mal...



van a bajar si o si , porque lo dice el gran MV :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Con 110.000 estimado y una subida de índice al 8,2% lo han puesto a webo para que salga bien. Y si sale mal se incrementa QE3. Es bastante win-win day. El problema es que salga muuuuuy mal...



El problema es que hagan lo que tienen que hacer...

Y el mundo leoncio eso lo sabe de sobra. Los datos son una mera excusa.


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

Employment Situation Summary

114.000

7,8% ...patadón


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

tasa de desempleo 7,8% :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Cortos a llorar otra vez


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

Curioso que normalmente dan los payrolls primero y después el índice de desempleo y esta vez lo han redactado al revés. Que pillos los becarios del gabinete de estadística laboral...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cortos a llorar otra vez



gacela en pepitoria , cuanto daño le hace no tener ni gota coñocimiento :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Oct 2012)

animales!!! le han metido 61.635 contratos en 5 min.

han perforado el lateral de bund a la baja.

se inicia el tramo bajista? o recuperaremos?

edit: apuesto por lo primero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Como n o debe haber nadie ya operando, miren lo que he encontrado:

Creo haber descubierto el origen de nuestro bertok.... ::

<iframe width="400" height="200" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LQoJm-MHqS4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><iframe width="400" height="200" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/83KbH_k7Oew" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>)<iframe width="400" height="200" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-Idpz1P2dhU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

(reproducir en orden  )


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Pues seriamente creo que la sesión de hoy, si supera los 1466, puede ser , ya sí, inicio de las bajadas.

Preparenme unos cortos


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

la revisión de agosto pega mucho cante: un 50% de incremento. Como se pasan...


----------



## f5inet (5 Oct 2012)

bueno, ¿hay guano o no hay guano?


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Oct 2012)

Obama se relaja... al estilo HVEI35







lo que quizás no entusiasme a WS


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

f5inet dijo:


> bueno, ¿hay guano o no hay guano?



Para la semana que viene...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)




----------



## juanfer (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro largos 7850-7860 y cargo cortos 7860



Mv sigues corto?


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ostras, que bueno el Polinomia... :Aplauso:



Salva Maestre es un tío con un par de webox


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

Comenzamos a buscar punto de entrada para cortos en DAX.


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

Cortos en DAX.


----------



## nombre (5 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comenzamos a buscar punto de entrada para cortos en DAX.





Noseyoeh!

minimo amago de caer y el euro tira como alma que lleva el diablo :baba:


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cortos en DAX.



Fuera con +13 aurelios.

Va a venir un movimiento bueno. Atentos


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Oct 2012)

Ya me estoy haciendo viejo esperando que caiga esto.....:S


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

cierre de cortos 7860-7910 ::


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

ANIMO VALIENTES

INVOCAMOS A LOS ANTI-PANDOROS


----------



## kemao2 (5 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Mv sigues corto?




EL Jato se cree que nos habíamos olvidado ya de esta intervención )::


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierre de cortos 7860-7910 ::




Me ha dolido hasta a mi jato....8:












Le falta coñocimientoooo:Baile:


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

Mientras el leoncio del que hablaba Pollastre se parte el ojal de los pobrecillos puestos cortos en 7300.....ahí lo tienen 7400!!!!


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

En la sesión de hoy están "patinando" ahí arriba.

Cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ya me estoy haciendo viejo esperando que caiga esto.....:S



No va a ser pronto tampoco...hay que tener paciencia


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Mientras el leoncio del que hablaba Pollastre se parte el ojal de los pobrecillos puestos cortos en 7300.....ahí lo tienen 7400!!!!



Lo mismo el leoncio y sus plimos ya han salido hace tiempos, entonces ¿quién está en lo alto?...oh, ¡sólo gacelillas jatunas!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

que hijoeputas :ouch: servidor ya no arriesga mas , la platita reservada para stops loss se acabo , no queda otra que esperar al ibex en el nivel FOSA COMUN :baba:

se cargaron un triangulito de continuacion los muy cabroneh , encima toda una estrategia despiadada bien correlacionada con los demas indices ::


----------



## atman (5 Oct 2012)

la hora de la inyeccióooonnnn... yee-jijiiii...


----------



## juanfer (5 Oct 2012)

Corto en DAX 7407.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

@ atman, Lo he visto..... 

@ Janus, tampoco fue tan mala idea soltar las GT, no?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

un larguito con el 50% del capital el lunes pue ser si tenemos pullbackcito ienso:


----------



## juanfer (5 Oct 2012)

Cierro cortos 7407-7400
largos 7400


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Mira como en los 7400 del DAX hay bicho encerrado...


----------



## Mr. Cipoteco (5 Oct 2012)

Yo ayer avise de lo de IFX...+3,5%

Parece que los usanos no van para arriba, me temo que el dax se queda como esta o cae


----------



## Mr. Cipoteco (5 Oct 2012)

Repe, sorry


----------



## atman (5 Oct 2012)

Mr. Cipoteco dijo:


> Yo ayer avise de lo de IFX...+3,5%
> 
> Parece que los usanos no van para arriba, me temo que el dax se queda como esta o cae



Sólo ha sido el primer intento a máximos locales... algo más de caña de darán... ahora que superen esos máximos ya será otra cosa. Si lo hace... es evidente que luego a las 10 tendremos noticias de Moody's.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Corto de nuevo en GT...







Por en viernes operar,
Pandoro me ha de encular. :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2012)

y un poquito de guano


----------



## atman (5 Oct 2012)

Después de usar la inyección para quedarse con la pasta del personal y que haber limpiado después el tablero... ahora intentaríamos en serio la rotura... 


¿...noooo...???


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2012)

Parece que hoy hay más acción en el DAX.

Casi ni se nota que le arrean a intervalos quasi-regulares por orden de la superioridad:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (5 Oct 2012)

Paquetes gordos Ibex:







Parece que algunos deshacen posiciones antes del cierre, ya veremos.


----------



## juanfer (5 Oct 2012)

::


----------



## Kenpachi (5 Oct 2012)

Todas las posiciones cerradas, a descansar hasta el lunes.


¿Se sabe algo de Moody's? ¿Tenemos downgrade o nos mantienen la calificación?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Oct 2012)

el piraton y sus videos me han devuelto a la juventud mas joven. El tiempo pasa para todos, hasta para "fat" mike.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zTvkz9nFcX0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

buen viaje a los que vuelen con los usanos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Después de la calma, ¿llega la tormenta? EEUU prevé un otoño bursátil agitado - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (5 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Todas las posiciones cerradas, a descansar hasta el lunes.
> 
> 
> ¿Se sabe algo de Moody's? ¿Tenemos downgrade o nos mantienen la calificación?



NI siquiera sabemos si será hoy... :|


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Me lo imaginaba ....

*El Lunes que viene es festivo en USA*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)




----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2012)

horo que *agó el moro ... digo la bacteria

La piedra filosofal es una bacteria: descubren cómo crear oro en un experimento - EcoDiario.es

la noticia parece redactada por el mismísimo Don Jato :ouch:

cortos en horos? ienso: 

alguien que pueda aportar algo más sobre la noticia?


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> horo que *agó el moro ... digo la bacteria
> 
> La piedra filosofal es una bacteria: descubren cómo crear oro en un experimento - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ...



SI ustedes fuesen los científicos, publicarían esta información, o por el contrario se la guardarían para ustedes??ienso:


----------



## tarrito (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> SI ustedes fuesen los científicos, publicarían esta información, o por el contrario se la guardarían para ustedes??ienso:



le encasqueto todo el oro al Jato :: y luego lo publico


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> SI ustedes fuesen los científicos, publicarían esta información, o por el contrario se la guardarían para ustedes??ienso:



Pues eso, si usted fuese un tladel de éxito, tladealía o daría cursos de tladin ::


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> SI ustedes fuesen los científicos, publicarían esta información, o por el contrario se la guardarían para ustedes??ienso:



depende:

si el precio es a 10000€/gramo, desde luego

- si, un fake


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @ atman, Lo he visto.....
> 
> @ Janus, tampoco fue tan mala idea soltar las GT, no?



Depende del precio al que las soltastes. Fue por 5,30 aprox., no?.

Por cierto, hoy hay una gran demostración de que no hay que entrar nunca sin esperar a que haya confirmación. Se trata de First Solar, no obstante hay que ver qué resultados trimestrales vienen.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

es impresionante como tengo cercado al puto ibex y como no le estoy sacando platita :ouch:

pero esta es la wena , nos dirigimos hacia el triste destino :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

el que tuviese el coñocimiento ya sabe lo que se cuece en el ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que tuviese el coñocimiento ya sabe lo que se cuece en el ibex



ustec no tiene el coñocimiento ni tiene na :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Pedazo de Gandalf en los 1470

Ahora viene lo bueno...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Depende del precio al que las soltastes. Fue por 5,30 aprox., no?.
> 
> Por cierto, hoy hay una gran demostración de que no hay que entrar nunca sin esperar a que haya confirmación. Se trata de First Solar, no obstante hay que ver qué resultados trimestrales vienen.



Que va Janus, las solté a 5,09. Las he vuelto a trincar a 5,26 

5.54->5.09
ahora
5.26-> Hell


----------



## rbotic statistics (5 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes Ciudad Santa de gacelas
Os he hablado del camino al místico 8.100? y porque el rebote empieza en el místico 7.700?

pues eso... que conste en acta!

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas tardes Ciudad Santa de gacelas
> Os he hablado del camino al místico 8.100? y porque el rebote empieza en el místico 7.700?
> 
> pues eso... que conste en acta!
> ...



bobotick se va acercando el dia en el que aprenderas misticismo del bueno


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

vamos gringuitos servidor quiere un pullbackcito pal lunes :Aplauso:


----------



## nombre (5 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> horo que *agó el moro ... digo la bacteria
> 
> La piedra filosofal es una bacteria: descubren cómo crear oro en un experimento - EcoDiario.es
> 
> ...





Lo primero que me viene a la cabeza.

-por qué china compra oro a mansalva y no lo suelta? 
-qué haria una gacela al escuchar esta noticia?
-por qué noticias parecidas a estas las he escuchado más veces y no ha habido más que rallies?
-qué reacción puede producir la QE3?
-cuándo son las elecciones usa?
-hay posibles conflictos entorno a materias primas?

ienso:


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2012)

Sí, ya se puede decir abiertamente, si cae alguno mas el siguiente sera el "mejor" banco del mundo, el santander, ha salido a la luz lo que ya sospechabamos por los insistentes intentos de venta de sus filiales, los fallidos de brasil y UK y el que han logrado, mexico, que el santander tiene problemas.

El test de OW aunque es una patraña, totalmente manipulado para obtener unos resultados fijados de antemano, nos ha mostrado que el santander tiene mucho mas ladrillo del que parecia y ademas que no lo ha provisionado como otros, es decir, que parece que esta mas sano porque no ha dedicado recursos a tapar los agujeros, y eso tendra sus consecuencias en el futuro.

Pero es que hay mas, el test OW fija dos criterios distintos en los dos escenarios, el malo y el peor, en el malo se fija como capital minimo el 9% y en el peor el 6%, y por que?, pues porque si hubiera considerado el 9% en ambos los bancos que se ponen las medallas de ser los mejores hubieran necesitado dinero publico, y no queda bien para la opinion publica, y si hubieran puesto el 6% en ambos nadie hubiera necesitado dinero, y eso ya no cuela, hubiera sido volver a la mejor banca del mundo de zapatero y todo eso...
pero es que aun hay mas, los bancos que deberian resultar los perdedores han tenido un criterio distinto de valoracion, para ellos se han considerado las minusvalias de sus participaciones industriales, pero para los "buenos" no, parece que las participaciones del santander o la caixa valen hoy lo mismo que el dia que las compraron, imaginad por ejemplo lo que vale hoy toda la deuda publica española que tienen en cartera...
no, todavia no hemos acabado, tambien se ha discriminado en los beneficios previstos, OW echando las cartas ha obtenido que los "buenos" mantendran los beneficios, mientras que para el resto disminuiran.

Si el test no hubiera estado amañado cuanto dinero necesitaria el santander?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

Jo jo

Qué máquinas los usanos

Están empezando a poner a punto el crematorio y creo que hasta los 1400 nos vamos a reir.


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

Chinito va por tus bmw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfprZg2OEe4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que va Janus, las solté a 5,09. Las he vuelto a trincar a 5,26
> 
> 5.54->5.09
> ahora
> 5.26-> Hell



Pues ha sido un buen trade porque vuelves a estar dentro y puedes ya perfectamente proteger el nuevo punto de entrada.

He analizado y profundizado un poco en First Solar. Parece que la bajada de hoy obecede a que varios analistos han bajado la recomendación. Puede ser un fake?, puede ser que quieran posicionarse para entrar largo antes nuevos resultados tras los excelentes del último quarter?, puede ser veraz obedeciendo a que el bloqueo de un megacontrato les va a lastrar la recuperación incipiente de resultados?. Coming soon.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2012)

VAMOS COÑO, ASADO CHURRIBEX MONDAY


----------



## peseteuro (5 Oct 2012)

pero que botón habeis tocado que se ha abierto la jaula de pandoro? !

Toda la tarde fuera y veo este panorama tan apetitoso para el lunes ... mmm...


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2012)

Por cierto, hoy he estado charlando con varios ejecutivos de una IBEX 35 y vaya flipada que tienen. Están convencidos que en breve van a reventar a crear nuevo negocio. Si les dijera a qué se dedican, pensarían que les estoy tomando el pelo.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> pero que botón habeis tocado que se ha abierto la jaula de pandoro? !
> 
> Toda la tarde fuera y veo este panorama tan apetitoso para el lunes ... mmm...



Vete acostumbrando


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

Este fin de semana si me da tiempo me gustaria hacer una tabla de empresas que pueden interesarme para los proximos meses. Mis grandes pretendidas cada dia estan mas caras, he estado esperando al gran guano pero este nunca llega y parece que no tiene intencion de hacer acto de presencia (sap,bayer,henkel,sanofi,adidas,danone,swacth,schindler,heineken,diageo,cocacola,inditex,iberdrola)


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

Sobre lo del santander de bertok....si santander cae se va TODO a tomar por culo.

Es una cuestion de estado.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

chavales solo les digo que el ibex no va a pasar del 8k , advertidos estan


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2012)

¿Ha manipulado EEUU el dato de empleo? Welch, ex de General Electric, acusa a Obama - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (5 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Esa no es la parte buena del anuncio y lo sabes....Monica naranjo monica limon


----------



## aksarben (5 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Ha manipulado EEUU el dato de empleo? Welch, ex de General Electric, acusa a Obama - elEconomista.es



Jack Welch hablando de manipulación de datos...  Ja-jo-jajota :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy he estado charlando con varios ejecutivos de una IBEX 35 y vaya flipada que tienen. Están convencidos que en breve van a reventar a crear nuevo negocio. Si les dijera a qué se dedican, pensarían que les estoy tomando el pelo.



cuentanos más


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Sobre lo del santander de bertok....si santander cae se va TODO a tomar por culo.
> 
> Es una cuestion de estado.



I need more data!, where can I get it?


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuentanos más



Dos CXO de máximo nivel + sus dos "manos derechas". Diciendo que van a romper hacia arriba. Que ahora toca, que son la ostia, que el mercado les va a reconocer ..... pero que no van a invertir en desarrollar el área comercial porque las ventas están bajando a ritmo de un dígito (para su negocio, eso es un drama) y el ebitda bajando a doble dígito y el primero no es 0 ni 1 ni 2.

Otra buena, un presidente de una compañía importante con presencia en España (cotiza en Nyse). El tío está convencido que este año quiebra su competencia y su empresa se va a hinchar a crecer y ganar dinero. Vamos, que se piensa que va a pasear la chorra y todo el mundo se la van a agarrar.

El problema es que en sus empresas es gratis hablar porque incumplir lo que dicen no supone un ejercicio sano de responsabilidad, máxime cuando los dos CXO y el presidente que menciono ganan más de 400.000 anuales de fijo + pluses (sí!!!! bajando las ventas) + viven medio gratis por dietas, gastos anticipados etc....

España en su máxima expresión.


----------



## paulistano (5 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches, es este el hilo en el que hace unos meses aparecio un gato mofandose de los que hacian intradia diciendo que la platita estaba en los movimientos gordos??

Y resulta que el gato ahora hace intradia renunciando a lo que el pregonaba??

Es mas, estamos ante un troll que entra a vacilar, o mas bien ante un caso para que analice un sociologo de como una persona con ciertos ideales/estrategias ha cambiado al verse en un entorno diferente??

Lo siento, es el juanito caminante!!

Jato se le quiere, quedese con eso!!


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas noches, es este el hilo en el que hace unos meses aparecio un gato mofandose de los que hacian intradia diciendo que la platita estaba en los movimientos gordos??
> 
> Y resulta que el gato ahora hace intradia renunciando a lo que el pregonaba??
> 
> ...



no estoy intradiando , quieres movimiento gordo gacelilla , tu espera un poco y veras algo muy gordo


----------



## torrefacto (5 Oct 2012)

Que cojones le ha pasado al puto ibex hoy? :S


----------



## Kenpachi (5 Oct 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> Que cojones le ha pasado al puto ibex hoy? :S



Lo de siempre, que es un chicharro.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Lo de siempre, que es un chicharro.



no sabes lo noble que esta siendo :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sabes lo noble que esta siendo :no:



le subo el hilo maestro :Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Oct 2012)

Me encanta cuando el gato no se toma las pastillas y se pone a postear en el internet.


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le subo el hilo maestro :Baile:



Por fin he comprendido el significado de "pijo-ácrata". Gracias, Sr. Jato...


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy he estado charlando con varios ejecutivos de una IBEX 35 y vaya flipada que tienen. Están convencidos que en breve van a reventar a crear nuevo negocio. Si les dijera a qué se dedican, pensarían que les estoy tomando el pelo.



no, lo saben perfectamente


el otro día estuve en una charla patrocinada por oracle y en la cual estaban los jefazos de las principales del ibex


todos diciendo que su negocio es la ostia pero que España no se veía bien, entonces una tras otro diciendo la misma gilipollez

hasta que una periodista pregunto que como era eso posible???que si todos van mal y ellos van bien??

entonces corto el que dirigia la conferencia Oracle



Según me comentaron entre bambalinas es que no se puede decir que te vas a hundir, que eso retrae al cliente de realizar sus compras y por tanto te hundes


siempre tienes que ir con una sonrisa aunque te la está metiendo.


escribí aquí un hilo, está relacionado con el efecto que causa la guerra en la población civil, si no ves un horizonte cercano en que esto remonte, la poblaci´n civil termina por no hacer planes, y es cuando el consumo cae de verdad

por eso llevan diciendo en españa que cada seis meses esto remonta, porque como digas a la gente que esto no se arregla hasta el 2025-2030, te cogen y no se gastarían en nada


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sí, ya se puede decir abiertamente, si cae alguno mas el siguiente sera el "mejor" banco del mundo, el santander, ha salido a la luz lo que ya sospechabamos por los insistentes intentos de venta de sus filiales, los fallidos de brasil y UK y el que han logrado, mexico, que el santander tiene problemas.
> 
> El test de OW aunque es una patraña, totalmente manipulado para obtener unos resultados fijados de antemano, nos ha mostrado que el santander tiene mucho mas ladrillo del que parecia y ademas que no lo ha provisionado como otros, es decir, que parece que esta mas sano porque no ha dedicado recursos a tapar los agujeros, y eso tendra sus consecuencias en el futuro.
> 
> ...



me lo estuvo explicando el otro día un auditor del santander, externo

si tu pones una salvedad en la auditoría diciendo que la deuda pública no está valorada como corresponde

lo tienes que explicar razonadamente

es decir, por ejemplo, hay que provisionar que puede haber una quita en la deuda pública, y pones esa salvedad en el informe.

Pero lo tienes que razonar con pruebas, no vale con decir que en bloomberg o en el finnancial times hay un artículo que dice que puede haber una quita

en teoría nadie te va a admitir que tu pongas una salvedad de esas características, porque detrás está europa y respalda la deuda pública en España.

Eso en teoría.


por eso es tan importante que nadie deje de pagar nada, ni bonos ni nada, porque en el momento que se deje impagado algún bono patriotico, alguna mínima parte de deuda pública, todo cae en cascada.


y no me preguntes porque lo de grecia no sirve para poner como ejemplo en la salvedad de la auditoría, porque no me lo supo contestar :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Oct 2012)

Miles de trabajadores se declaran en huelga y paralizan la producción del iPhone 5 - elEconomista.es

Si se habían calculado incrementos del gdp americano entre un cuarto y medio punto en el 4T atribuibles al lanzamiento del iphone 5... this is not good, is it?


Consiguiente desmentido:

Foxconn denies China iPhone plant hit by strike | Reuters


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coñe, pues resulta que llevo 3años en economía de guerra :fiufiu:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Coñe, pues resulta que llevo 3años en economía de guerra :fiufiu:



Y yo...


blackholesun dijo:


> escribí aquí un hilo, está relacionado con el efecto que causa la guerra en la población civil, si no ves un horizonte cercano en que esto remonte, la poblaci´n civil termina por no hacer planes, y es cuando el consumo cae de verdad
> 
> por eso llevan diciendo en españa que cada seis meses esto remonta, porque como digas a la gente que esto no se arregla hasta el 2025-2030, te cogen y no se gastarían en nada



Por eso a los funcionarios nos dicen que nos devolverán la paga de diciembre en 2015 ("si la situación lo permite, que lo permitirá..."), y que el año que viene no nos quitan la de verano sino que incluso nos pagarán la de navidad... cosa que no se cree nadie, y ya como tengas parados en la unidad familiar es que el único capricho que te permites es una camiseta que ponga lo de _va a consumir..._

En fin, ¡sábado! Vamos a gastar un poco (nada) en ocio... voy a prepararme un bocata para salir a hacerme unos cuantos km con la bici


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Oct 2012)

Buenos días

Vaya plan, hoy que tengo tiempo no ha bolsa....

En junio de 2007 pensaba que serian dos años 
En enero de 2008 ya pase a tres 
En enero de 2009 quedaban cuatro 
En enero de 2010 estaba claro que siete 
En enero de 2011 no bajaba de diez
En enero de 2012 deje de pensar en el final de la crisis y comencé a pensar en el principio de la guerra. Tengo la sensación de volver a la Europa de los años 30


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Oct 2012)

Que pasara el lunes.... me he quedado largo en BBVA y TLF.... por suerte con un 2% de benef


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo! Exposición de Sorolla (jratis), paseo por el monte con los kindles pillar un sitio con solecito y a leer


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Oct 2012)

Fabricacion de kimchi.


----------



## sr.anus (6 Oct 2012)

Como gacela premium y como el sr.gatuno voy hacer papertrading para la semana que viene mis apuestas son las siguientes:

-acciona, acerinox, arcelormittal,repsol, telefonica

Aceptare apaleamiento en caso de rentabilidades negativas.


P.d ni el mes de las risas, ni el santuario de las gacelas ¿donde esta el megaguano?


----------



## paulistano (6 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me he quedado largo en BBVA y TLF....





LÁNGARO dijo:


> Fabricacion de kimchi.




Con lo que le gusta a usted el riesgo y se dedica al kimchi??

Tenga, un tío que es capaz de quedarse largo un fin de semana en ibex, qué menos que probar con esto*...

*abstenerse sensibles, preparación del fugu o pez globo, cuando muere suelta veneno que impregna todo y la palmas, por lo que tienes que ir....esto, eh....mmmmm, mejor vean cómo se las apañan los chefs para sacar la carne sin que muera:ouch:


[YOUTUBE]WBc8e7fkc6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Como gacela premium y como el sr.gatuno voy hacer papertrading para la semana que viene mis apuestas son las siguientes:
> 
> -acciona, acerinox, arcelormittal,repsol, telefonica
> 
> ...



Se dice BIG GUANO , es el largamente esperado y ya esta muy cerca :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (6 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Se dice BIG GUANO , es el largamente esperado y ya esta muy cerca :Baile:



Nivel TUMBA o FOSA COMÚN?8:


:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (6 Oct 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> me lo estuvo explicando el otro día un auditor del santander, externo
> 
> si tu pones una salvedad en la auditoría diciendo que la deuda pública no está valorada como corresponde
> 
> ...



Sobre la quita de Grecia se hizo lo siguiente:
Los particulares una quita del 70%.
Instituciones no tuvo quita.

Claro que Grecia tenia poca deuda al lado del estado Español.

La quita se hizo en el segundo rescate.

Si se aplica lo mismo el Santander se puede salir de rositas.

Lo que no se como quedaron los planes de pensiones privados respaldados por deuda publica, y todos los productos de inversion que tenian deuda publica (no se si se aplicaron como institucion o como particulares).

De todas formas durante el rescate tienen 2 meses donde habrá barra libre del BCE y le pueden endosar toda la deuda publica al BCE.

Por eso creo que el auditor no supone un escenario de una quita de deuda a instituciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Nivel TUMBA o FOSA COMÚN?8:
> 
> 
> :ouch:



el 61,8% de fibonazi mas un 80 pipos intradia y no miento ni estoy vacilando al personal ::

no dire nada mas , el que tenga algo de coñocimiento ya debe saberlo y si no lo sabe es que es gacela de primera :ouch:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Oct 2012)

Su coñocimiento esta semana ha sido ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

en un par de semanas haremos unas risas pezkeñines


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

el nivel FOSA COMUN es insuperable , servidor puede equivocarse en el como llegaremos , pero no les quepa duda que no podremos pasarlo , id soltando el papel gacelillas


----------



## ponzi (6 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Su coñocimiento esta semana ha sido ::



Voy a poner banda al gato cortilargo...

[YOUTUBE]y9ANOzmSKQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenpachi (6 Oct 2012)

Moody's rebaja calificaciones de deuda subordinada de cuatro bancos españoles,Datos macro económicos, economía y política - Expansión.com




Spoiler



Moody's rebaja calificaciones de deuda subordinada de cuatro bancos españoles
La agencia de medición de riesgos Moody's ha anunciado hoy la rebaja de calificaciones de la deuda subordinada y productos híbridos de cuatro grupos bancarios españoles, controlados por el Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB) y sujetos a reestructuración.

Según un comunicado de la agencia, las medidas afectan a Bankia y su matriz, Banco Financiero y de Ahorros (BFA); Catalunya Banc; NCG Banco, y Banco de Valencia S.A., incluidos en el Grupo 1 en el memorando de entendimiento firmado por los miembros del eurogrupo el pasado 12 de julio.

Moody's rebaja a la categoría C la deuda subordinada senior y los instrumentos híbridos de los cuatro grupos como reflejo de "las muy altas pérdidas esperadas, así como los planes de Gobierno para imponer pérdidas a los titulares de estos instrumentos", indica la nota.

Al mismo tiempo, Moody ha reducido las notas de la deuda senior y de depósitos de Banco de Valencia de B3 a Caa1 por el mayor riesgo que tienen los acreedores preferenciales derivados del hecho de que esta entidad sufrirá un proceso de resolución ordenada.

Otras clasificaciones de deuda así como evaluaciones de crédito independiente de los bancos del Grupo 1 se mantienen en revisión para una rebaja, en línea con la decisión de Moody's de revisar a la baja la calificación de los bonos del Gobierno español, actualmente en Baa3.

La agencia Moody's añade que mantiene a Bankia-BFA, Catalunya Banc y NCG Banco para otra revisión dependiendo del desarrollo del "rating" de la deuda soberana de España así como del impacto que tenga la reestructuración en estos bancos.


----------



## paulistano (6 Oct 2012)

descontadísimo, la chicha está en los dos grandes y en el reino de ejpaña:baba:


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Cuando nos toque a nosotros, se va a carga la perra.

PIB revisado de Grecia muestra que recesin es peor a estimaciones


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Verdades como puños. La última frase, lapidaria.

[YOUTUBE]DabUZzTtimY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Verdades como puños. La última frase, lapidaria.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DabUZzTtimY[/YOUTUBE]



PMI servicios en la piel de vaquilla 40,2 desde 44 o lo que es lo mismo cuando parecia que el guano se estabilizaba en lo jondo , aun podemos escarbar mas :ouch:

de 44 a 40,2 lo dice to ::


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> PMI servicios en la piel de vaquilla 40,2 desde 44 o lo que es lo mismo cuando parecia que el guano se estabilizaba en lo jondo , aun podemos escarbar mas :ouch:
> 
> de 44 a 40,2 lo dice to ::



Los datos económicos están falseados.

No se mueve un puto aurelio en el suelo patrio y el PIB cae muuuuy lentamente.

Nos vemos en el infierno.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los datos económicos están falseados.
> 
> No se mueve un puto aurelio en el suelo patrio y el PIB cae muuuuy lentamente.
> 
> Nos vemos en el infierno.



que los datos estan falseados ya se sabe , pero lo importante es la desaceleracion desacelerada 

de 44 a 40,2 es demasiado falseados o no , al infierno solo van los malos ienso:


----------



## peseteuro (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Verdades como puños. La última frase, lapidaria.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DabUZzTtimY[/YOUTUBE]



Buenísimo :beer:


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que los datos estan falseados ya se sabe , pero lo importante es la desaceleracion desacelerada
> 
> de 44 a 40,2 es demasiado falseados o no , *al infierno solo van los malos* ienso:



Te espero 8: .


----------



## peseteuro (6 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que los datos estan falseados ya se sabe , pero lo importante es la desaceleracion desacelerada
> 
> de 44 a 40,2 es demasiado falseados o no , al infierno solo van los malos ienso:



La contabilidad creativa hace milagros. Spainenron is comming


----------



## paulistano (6 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> La contabilidad creativa hace milagros. Spainenron is comming



Como he leido hoy, más que Enron, somos algo así como Rumasa


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

Miren que se retuercen sus pobres cerebros. Hagan caso a lo que ven los ojos. Ni un puto duro en la calle por lo que quiere decir que si el español medio es gastón y no está gastando es que no tiene qué gastar por lo que habrá menos impuestos recaudados desde lo público y menos ingresos desde lo privado lo que conlleva tener menos masa productiva que se traduce en paro.

Ojos, es suficiente.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

La economía griega se ha contraído cerca de un quinto de su tamaño desde el 2008, en parte debido a las severas medidas de austeridad exigidas a cambio de los rescates.

El gobierno griego, que está negociando nuevos ahorros para poder conseguir el próximo tramo de ayuda, estima una nueva contracción de un 6,5 por ciento este año y de un 3,8 por ciento el próximo.


Camino de contraerse un 40% nominal en pocos años. Han tirado décadas y décadas por la basura.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La economía griega se ha contraído cerca de un quinto de su tamaño desde el 2008, en parte debido a las severas medidas de austeridad exigidas a cambio de los rescates.
> 
> El gobierno griego, que está negociando nuevos ahorros para poder conseguir el próximo tramo de ayuda, estima una nueva contracción de un 6,5 por ciento este año y de un 3,8 por ciento el próximo.
> 
> ...



España es Grecia.

No lo olvides. Ya sabes lo que hacer.


----------



## Kenpachi (6 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La economía griega se ha contraído cerca de un quinto de su tamaño desde el 2008, en parte debido a las severas medidas de austeridad exigidas a cambio de los rescates.
> 
> El gobierno griego, que está negociando nuevos ahorros para poder conseguir el próximo tramo de ayuda, estima una nueva contracción de un 6,5 por ciento este año y de un 3,8 por ciento el próximo.
> 
> ...



Una pequeña puntualización. El PIB incluye el gasto público, tanto el que es necesario, educación, infraestructuras, etc, como el superfluo. 

Una reducción del PIB no es mala, siempre y cuando unicamente suponga eliminar la grasa. Lo malo es que en Grecia y próximamente en España, en vez de reducir el porcentaje del PIB que no aporta nada a la mayoría de la población (gasto público entre amiguetes), están cargando el peso de la crisis en el que sí aporta. De esta manera la recuperación de la economía es cada vez más difícil.


Por poner un ejemplo, cuando estalló la burbuja inmobiliaria, el PIB se redujo brutalmente debido al parón en la industria del tocho. Zapatero en vez de asumirlo parió el plan-E para que el PIB no se redujera y así poder tener más margen de endeudamiento.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Oct 2012)

Paco González, el inquisidor de los constructores emborrachados de Ron

Para leer con un té.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> España es Grecia.
> 
> No lo olvides. Ya sabes lo que hacer.



Comprar pisos para evitar que el cash se devalúe con la moneda. La mejor opción para proteger dinero en el largo plazo son los pisos.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Comprar pisos para evitar que el cash se devalúe con la moneda. La mejor opción para proteger dinero en el largo plazo son los pisos.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Cuantos más mejor, apartamentos, trasteros, plazas de garaje. Lo que sea pero el dinero lejos de la bolsa y la liquidez.


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Llevas en el foro más de un año y todavía no has aprendido nada


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Oct 2012)

Sa ta olvidado poner el modo ironico en on.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llevas en el foro más de un año y todavía no has aprendido nada



Tres opciones para que las valores.

*Mirando mirando ..... se acaba encontrando encontrando.*








*He visto la luz, la clarividencia, me voy a forrar.*









*Me estoy quedando contigo, pardillo.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2012)

Je! que cachondo el janush!

Por cierto, me han comentado una modificación del cálculo del IBI. Se tendrá en cuenta la renta media del barrio.... :: ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Oct 2012)

> corto 8100 vto octubre. Sl 8250 sp 7200
> 
> me pueden las ansias...






> bajo el sl a 7900f aseguramos 200pipos
> 
> saludos...



Pues nada saltó el stop, +200pips.. A ver si la próxima salta el SP... 

Edito: Pirata, es una broma, no? :8:


----------



## tarrito (6 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Je! que cachondo el janush!
> 
> Por cierto, me han comentado una modificación del cálculo del IBI. Se tendrá en cuenta la renta media del barrio.... :: ::



si te toca vivir al lado del Jato, ¿te devuelven platita? 

:XX:


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tres opciones para que las valores.
> 
> *Mirando mirando ..... se acaba encontrando encontrando.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues nada saltó el stop, +200pips.. A ver si la próxima salta el SP...
> 
> Edito: Pirata, es una broma, no? :8:



Eso me dijeron ayer, al menos en granada. Mirarán las declaraciones de la renta de los domiciliados y le meterán el crujío. No me han comentado más detalles de como lo harán. Supongo que no será para pagar menos. ::


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Je! que cachondo el janush!
> 
> Por cierto, me han comentado una modificación del cálculo del IBI. Se tendrá en cuenta la renta media del barrio.... :: ::



Joder!!!!!!!!!!!!

Me voy a ir a Vallecas al lado de Policarpo.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Te la he metido doblado, eh!!!!!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La economía griega se ha contraído cerca de un quinto de su tamaño desde el 2008, en parte debido a las severas medidas de austeridad exigidas a cambio de los rescates.
> 
> El gobierno griego, que está negociando nuevos ahorros para poder conseguir el próximo tramo de ayuda, estima una nueva contracción de un 6,5 por ciento este año y de un 3,8 por ciento el próximo.
> 
> ...



mi opinión señor janus, es que ese pib nunca ha existido.

es decir, no era producido por la economía griega,sino a base de crédito.

vamos que vivian por encima de sus posibilidades!!!!!


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2012)

blackholesun dijo:


> mi opinión señor janus, es que ese pib nunca ha existido.
> 
> es decir, no era producido por la economía griega,sino a base de crédito.
> 
> vamos que vivian por encima de sus posibilidades!!!!!



Creo que el drama está por venir porque queda mucho ajuste de gasto no productivo. Siguen muy muy gordos en sector público.

Efectivamente, un crisis de crédito lo primero que purga es la inversión "fácil". También se lleva por delante buenos deals y oportunidades sanas. Lo último que se llevan es lo que depende de decisiones de políticos como es el gasto en chorradas y el gasto en nóminas del empleo público. Esta vez no les va a quedar más remedio que bajar mucho más.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Comprar pisitos ahora implica creer que mariguano y su panda de comunistas azules son competentes, mejor comprar oro físico. Supongo que han notado como las bolsas están subiendo desde finales de julio, recuerden que hay margen hasta abril/mayo independientemente de las elecciones en USA.

Pero busquen un broker extranjero y no le regalen la platita al imbécil de Montonto.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Comprar pisitos ahora implica creer que mariguano y su panda de comunistas azules son competentes, mejor comprar oro físico. Supongo que han notado como las bolsas están subiendo desde finales de julio, recuerden que hay margen hasta abril/mayo independientemente de las elecciones en USA.
> 
> Pero busquen un broker extranjero y no le regalen la platita al imbécil de Montonto.



Mi apuesta es que caeran en febrero por una nimiedad, la guerra contra Iran.


----------



## bronx5 (7 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Comprar pisitos ahora implica creer que mariguano y su panda de comunistas azules son competentes, mejor comprar oro físico. Supongo que han notado como las bolsas están subiendo desde finales de julio, recuerden que hay margen hasta abril/mayo independientemente de las elecciones en USA.
> 
> Pero busquen un broker extranjero y no le regalen la platita al imbécil de Montonto.



De verdad que buscando un broker extranjero te libras del fisco español residiendo en España? Y cómo recuperas las plusvis? una simple transferencia?


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Comprar pisitos ahora implica creer que mariguano y su panda de comunistas azules son competentes, mejor comprar oro físico. Supongo que han notado como las bolsas están subiendo desde finales de julio, recuerden que hay margen hasta abril/mayo independientemente de las elecciones en USA.
> 
> Pero busquen un broker extranjero y no le regalen la platita al imbécil de Montonto.



Conoces algun broker de fiar?


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Conoces algun broker de fiar?



Interactive Brokers


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Oct 2012)

Ig markets esta muy bien, ahora con algun que otro cambio.

El presidente Obama ya no pasara a la historia como aquel que logro la reeleccion con una tasa de paro mayor del 8%, pero si la u6 por encima del 16% y una precarizacion del empleo que llega ya al 28%. La manipulacion de esos datas, canta demasiado, solo hace falta ver las personas que trabajan en relacion a la poblacion total. O bien hace 65 años que las americanas parieron como conejas.

Por otro lado, en el sector de fabricantes de coches alemanes, algunos ya han comenzado a decir lo que era un secreto a voces, que los pedidos estan decreciendo, aunque a un ritmo soportable si bien esto llevara a reducir el beneficio de los proximos trimestres, de ahi que algunas acciones en ese sentido pueden caer del orden de un 8-10%, lejos de que pueda tomar el control de BMW, para esto hara falta un lehman 2. En cartera esta la estrellita. Desde que sacan esos engendros amg que ruedan mas que las peonzas me han ganado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Oct 2012)

Inditex, al margen que PI parece ser un grandisimo profesional muy valorado, es un poco burbujita ahora mismo, no?

Maxplico que los talizaras me atizan rapido. Es soprendente la evolucion en bolsa de esta compañia, ahora mismo vive un movimiento alcista calcado en tiempo y revalorizacion igual al vivido entre enero de 2004 y noviembre de 2007. Segun esta pauta chinto´s ciruelo este movimiento llegaria ahora a su fin, para iniciar un movimiento bajista del 50%. Lo dejo ahi, no por otra cosa que ayer fui a un zara y mientras el primark estaba reventaico gente, el zara no tanto, hasta distinguia a la primera a las dependientas. Tentos al asunto que tiene miga.


----------



## vermer (7 Oct 2012)

Unas dudas que seguramente hayáis comentado

- alguien que decida abrir una cuenta de valores con un broker como el que proponéis (p ej, en USA) ¿tiene que hacer algún tipo de comunicación a Hacienda?

- ¿tributaría sólamente en España por las plusvalías obtenidas?

- ¿el cambio de moneda tiene algún tipo de implicación fiscal?




Janus dijo:


> Creo que el drama está por venir porque queda mucho ajuste de gasto no productivo. Siguen muy muy gordos en sector público.



Desde verano/2011, las diputaciones, viendo que estaban en el centro de la diana, se lanzaron a una campaña planificada y obsesiva de imagen (a nivel provincial) en la que intentar hacer ver que "hacían mucho". Se salía en todos medios por cualquier chorrada. Ej: se crea un premio de cuentos infantiles de 500 euros y se saca una y otra vez en los medios (subvencionados-controlados a su vez). Así con cualquier chorrada. Y también se aparece en todo tipo de actos protagonizados por CUALQUIER institución pública o privada, intentando protagonizarlo. Allí estará el fotógrafo adecuado...

¿Qué es lo nuevo? Pues que desde hace un mes aprox., conozco 3 *CCAA *del norte donde se ha ORDENADO a todos altos cargos publicar una agenda repleta de actos públicos y "no dejarse comer el pan por otros castuzos". Sin aepnas dinero, porque no lo hay. El tema es estar en medios. *¿QUÉ SE TEMEN VENIR?*

Han puesto el pie en pared para no eliminar nada de lo supérfluo, porque ahora les toca a ellos a nivel personal (diputaciones, empresas públicas, admón paralela, asesores y personal sin oposición, fundaciones, cargos políticos, ayuntamientos y CCAA en buena medida). Petaremos, lo cual no significa que se solucione nada. De ahí las preguntas de arriba... Saludos


----------



## Kenpachi (7 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Unas dudas que seguramente hayáis comentado
> 
> - alguien que decida abrir una cuenta de valores con un broker como el que proponéis (p ej, en USA) ¿tiene que hacer algún tipo de comunicación a Hacienda?
> 
> ...



No se si se ha dicho en este hilo. Pero existe el rumor de que una de las condiciones del rescate a Hispanistan es la reducción de las competencias de las autonomías lo que supondría entre otras cosas la eliminación de las diputaciones.


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Interactive Brokers




Muchas gracias.
He vuelto a crear el listado de Greenblatt, por motivos de tiempo solo he podido meter 28 emp. Me sigue gustando mucho SAP,Coca cola y Henkel. 
Sin embargo Inditex con un per de 30 se ha pasado un poco de revoluciones, aun así no hay que olvidarse que de todas las empresas analizadas es la que tiene los activos mas rentables con diferencia.


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

A simple vista diferenciaría 3 tipos:




Roja = Gran empresa y no demasiado cara

Amarillo = Un excelente negocio 

Naranja =Empresas baratas (Aunque debenhams aun no la tengo muy calada)


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2012)

Inditex como sus competidores españoles (Mango, Dsigual...) está creciendo en el exterior. En España desde 2008 las ventas por tienda no paran de bajar, aunque en el global a primera vista no se ve ya que se compensa con la apertura de nuevos locales. Están vendiendo lo mismo con más puntos de venta lo que implica mayores costes (esto a nivel nacional).



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Inditex, al margen que PI parece ser un grandisimo profesional muy valorado, es un poco burbujita ahora mismo, no?
> 
> Maxplico que los talizaras me atizan rapido. Es soprendente la evolucion en bolsa de esta compañia, ahora mismo vive un movimiento alcista calcado en tiempo y revalorizacion igual al vivido entre enero de 2004 y noviembre de 2007. Segun esta pauta chinto´s ciruelo este movimiento llegaria ahora a su fin, para iniciar un movimiento bajista del 50%. Lo dejo ahi, no por otra cosa que ayer fui a un zara y mientras el primark estaba reventaico gente, el zara no tanto, hasta distinguia a la primera a las dependientas. Tentos al asunto que tiene miga.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> No se si se ha dicho en este hilo. Pero existe el rumor de que una de las condiciones del rescate a Hispanistan es la reducción de las competencias de las autonomías lo que supondría entre otras cosas la eliminación de las diputaciones.



¿Puedes poner algún link con el rumor? No veré el día que cierren diputaciones, autonomías y empresas públicas :


----------



## tarrito (7 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner algún link con el rumor? No veré el día que cierren diputaciones, autonomías y empresas públicas :



guardado para futuro Owned


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Kenpachi dijo:


> No se si se ha dicho en este hilo. Pero existe el rumor de que una de las condiciones del rescate a Hispanistan es la reducción de las competencias de las autonomías lo que supondría entre otras cosas la eliminación de las diputaciones.



Debe ser por esa razón que se pasan todos los días que si rescate si, que si rescate no, la verdad es que me estaba temiendo algo al respecto. De momento todo el movimiento incendiario independentista catalán viene de que las cajas no podrán tener mayoría accionarial en bancos, como más de la mitad de la junta directiva de La Caixa son castuzos catalanistas estos se han apresurado a sacar a sus perros lobotomizados a la calle para asustar.

Todo lo que se ve parece inconexo, pero juntando informaciones de aquí y allá se cuadran todos los movimientos castuciles, estamos entrando en un momento de los más interesantes de toda esta crisis, que parece la desaparición y borrado de castuzos del mapa por imposición de la UE.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuando se conquistaba un país no se reemplazaba a la nobleza por otra más afín? Pues eso. 

A ver si la que viene es "mejor" que la que echan.


----------



## kikepm (7 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Cuando se conquistaba un país no se reemplazaba a la nobleza por otra más afín? Pues eso.
> 
> A ver si la que viene es "mejor" que la que echan.


----------



## kikepm (7 Oct 2012)

¿Algún experto se atreve con el pronóstico para mañana?


----------



## tarrito (7 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Algún experto se atreve con el pronóstico para mañana?



soleado por el E y S de la península por el resto :

con cariño eh!? me lo ha puesto en bandeja


----------



## kikepm (7 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> soleado por el E y S de la península por el resto :
> 
> con cariño eh!? me lo ha puesto en bandeja



Si es que uno no lee lo suficiente el hilo, llega feliz e inocente cual alma pristina, y claro ::


----------



## Kenpachi (7 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner algún link con el rumor? No veré el día que cierren diputaciones, autonomías y empresas públicas :



Lo leí aquí en burbuja, pero no encuentro el hilo en concreto.

Aquí están las condiciones del rescate pero no entra tanto en detalle.

Las contrapartidas del rescate de España: pensiones, salarios y autonomías - Diariocrítico.com




Spoiler



La entrevista facilitada por el ministro de Economía Luis de Guindos este fin de semana evidencia la tesis de que el Gobierno se prepara para negociar en septiembre las condiciones que exigirá Bruselas a cambio de un rescate de la deuda pública.


Hasta ahora, y siempre bajo supervisión de Bruselas, se ha flexibilizado el mercado laboral y se ha abaratado el despido, se ha retrasado la edad de jubilación hasta los 67 años, se ha eliminado una paga extra a los funcionarios, se ha recortado la prestación por desempleo, se ha subido el copago farmacéutico, las tasas universitarias, impuestos como el IRPF, el IVA. 

Son medidas que, a corto plazo, harán más profunda la recesión que vive España pero que, a medio plazo, el Gobierno confía en que sirvan para reducir el déficit, generar empleo y aumentar, por ende, los ingresos del Estado.

Las reformas van en la misma línea que las que se han llevado a cabo en los países rescatados, aunque con una diferencia relevante: en esos países se llevaron a cabo después del rescate, como respuesta a las exigencias planteadas por los prestatarios de la ayuda; España, sin embargo, ha anticipado los recortes con la esperanza de que ello contribuiría a evitar una petición de rescate. Algo que, a día de hoy, parece inevitable ya que, a pesar de los ajustes, los mercados siguen desconfiando de la economía española.De hecho, la semana pasada la prima de riesgo experimentó un significativo descenso con la confirmación de la puesta en marcha del rescate en septiembre.
¿Habrá un rescate a la griega?

Lo que muchos ciudadanos se preguntan ahora es sí las reformas llevadas a cabo hasta la fecha serán suficientes para conseguir ayuda externa o si, por el contrario, se le pedirán nuevos esfuerzos a España. El Gobierno ha cumplido ya la mayoría de las reformas macroeconómicas incluidas por la Unión Europea en el memorando de entendimiento que tuvo que suscribir para recibir el préstamo de hasta 100.000 millones de euros para sanear la banca. Es el caso de la subida del IVA o la eliminación de las deducciones por compra de vivienda.

Sin embargo, un rescate completo podría conllevar nuevos ajustes en ámbitos que el Gobierno se resiste a tocar. Las pensiones suponen el caso más representativo, segudios del salario, la reforma de las autonomías y la sanidad.

Grecia, a cambio de los más de 200.000 millones de euros que tiene previsto recibir ha rebajado la cuantía de las pensiones en hasta un 24% en sucesivas reformas del sistema. Irlanda hizo lo propio, disminuyendo la paga de los pensionistas en un 10%.Es probable que un rescate global incluyera contrapartidas en ese sentido, teniendo en cuenta de que España gastó en pensiones en 2008 el equivalente al 9,3% de su Producto Interior Bruto (PIB), según los últimos datos disponibles en el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE).

Otro campo que el Gobierno de Rajoy se resiste a modificar a fondo es el de la Sanidad. Se incrementó el copago farmacéutico, pero la asistencia sanitaria sigue siendo gratuita. El Banco Central Europeo ha aconsejado a España que impulse una rebaja salarial generalizada, incluido el salario mínimo, tal y como se hizo en Grecia e Irlanda. El Ejecutivo ya ha rebajado el sueldo a los funcionarios, pero no se ha planteado ninguna rebaja del salario mínimo.

Y por último, *el Gobierno podría tener que responder a una exigencia todavía más complicada como contrapartida de un hipotético rescate: la reforma del Estado de las Autonomías, que generaría un tsunami político.*


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> Si es que uno no lee lo suficiente el hilo, llega feliz e inocente cual alma pristina, y claro ::



Aquí el único pronóstico fiable es la marca de gin tonic que se va a tomar uno a continuación :ouch:


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2012)

Soy muy del Barsa pero que se jodan por utilizar un partido de fútbol como un elemento revindicativo político. Hdp.

Hasta el rabo de esa supuesta extorsión. Que no les queremos tanto como para que se sientan secuestrados. Que cojan la puerta y hasta nunca. Pero que paguen primero lo que deben.


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

Madre mia yo que no soy futbolero, estoy viendo el reportaje "el centro comercial". Esta saliendo el concejal con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja y ni ha estimado las ventas ,lo unico que le importa es que el ayuntamiento ingresara 1 mill de impuestos al año. Este pais no tiene solucion


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2012)

Un rumor, entiendan que no pueda dar más detalle.

Se comenta, se dice, se barrunta, se intuye, se huele, se teme, se chismorrea ....

que un castuzo de los que salen en la tele (desde el lado del empresariado más deleznable madrileño, en ciertos foros como representante ..... y muy pegado a la línea de Espe si bien ella no tiene nada que ver) tiene servicios contratados con la explotación de cierto recinto madrileño de propiedad de lo público ..... y que ha estado "robando" dinero en cuanto al variable que tenía que pagar al Estado en función de su recaudación. Es decir, decía que ingresaba menos de la realidad para pagar menos al Estado como adjudicatario del servicio.

Un lío de pelotas. Si les cuento lo que propone el castuzo para liquidar el tema .... me ponen a la secreta a las espaldas. Está escalado a nivel de ministro y todo.

Ya digo, se comenta, se barrunta, se huele, se presupone, se chismorrea .... apuesto a que este tipo salva los muebles. Se habla de un pufo de 3 millones de euros en el debe.

Después sale el ministro en la tele hablando de honestidad y el castuzo dando clases de ética en Telemadrid etc...... Vaya pedazo de sinverguenza en el caso de ser cierto.

Hasta aquí puedo cantar.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Aquí el único pronóstico fiable es la marca de gin tonic que se va a tomar uno a continuación :ouch:



Mulder, nuestros leoncillos creo que a partir de las 16:00h empezaron a largarse por la puerta de atras

?


----------



## kikepm (7 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ---Hasta aquí puedo cantar.



Pues no le darán el premio de eurovisión, ala :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

Modelo aleman en salvados...ala uno que se niega a ver el futbol


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2012)

La mayor granja elica 'offshore' del mundo abastecer Londres | Ciencia | elmundo.es

En Escocia creo que se está proyectando una megaplanta por parte de Iberdrola con abastecimiento de Gamesa.


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La mayor granja elica 'offshore' del mundo abastecer Londres | Ciencia | elmundo.es
> 
> En Escocia creo que se está proyectando una megaplanta por parte de Iberdrola con abastecimiento de Gamesa.



Esas iberbrolas volveran a su legitimo dueño


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esas iberbrolas volveran a su legitimo dueño



Espera con paciencia, tendrás tu oportunidad ::


----------



## MrBubble (7 Oct 2012)

Lo que se está viendo es que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, baja la prima de riesgo o se mantiene estable y suben las bolsas.

¿Será porque España no necesita el rescate?.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

MrBubble dijo:


> Lo que se está viendo es que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, baja la prima de riesgo o se mantiene estable y suben las bolsas.
> 
> ¿*Será porque España no necesita el rescate*?.



Acomódate y pilla palomitas a toneladas. 8:

Verás cosas que no aparecían ni en tus peores pesadillas.


----------



## MrBubble (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Acomódate y pilla palomitas a toneladas. 8:
> 
> Verás cosas que no aparecían ni en tus peores pesadillas.



¿Lo dices porque estás refugiado en la liquidez y esperas más bajadas de precios?. Yo espero ganar dinero con mis acciones.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

MrBubble dijo:


> ¿Lo dices porque estás refugiado en la liquidez y esperas más bajadas de precios?. Yo espero ganar dinero con mis acciones.



Lo digo porque la situación económica es horrible y va a ser mucho peor, coronada por una conflictividad social como la vivida en los 80s.

Es bueno mantener la perspectiva (SP en máximo y Culibex -50% respecto a máximos).

No te creas la mascarada que vemos en la TV. La manos fuertes están ya preparadas para soltar papel a paletadas.

Suerte y que salgas a tiempo.


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esas iberbrolas volveran a su legitimo dueño



Pensemos mejor en Gamesa. Es la empresa de los pobres :8:


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo digo porque la situación económica es horrible y va a ser mucho peor, coronada por una conflictividad social como la vivida en los 80s.
> 
> Es bueno mantener la perspectiva (SP en máximo y Culibex -50% respecto a máximos).
> 
> ...



Cuando se habiliten de nuevo las posiciones cortas en banca española .... veremos qué sucede. Si se fija, la banca española y europea o ha superado máximos previos al último bajadón. Ni siquiera SG ha podido con los 24/26. Aquí todos andan de celebración pero los niveles importantes no son superados.


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando se habiliten de nuevo las posiciones cortas en banca española .... veremos qué sucede. Si se fija, la banca española y europea o ha superado máximos previos al último bajadón. Ni siquiera SG ha podido con los 24/26. Aquí todos andan de celebración pero los niveles importantes no son superados.



A mi me da que cuando se habiliten las posiciones cortas a la gente normal ya estaremos sobre 6x00 y eso que faltan 2 semanas, no creo que nos aprovechemos de la bajada.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> A mi me da que cuando se habiliten las posiciones cortas a la gente normal ya estaremos sobre 6x00 y eso que faltan 2 semanas, no creo que nos aprovechemos de la bajada.



Le van a tildar a usted de agorero 8:


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

Les voy a poner un fragmento del libre de leones contra gacelas, por hacerles memoria de este gran libro.



_Tanto el crash de 1929 como el crash de 1987 ocurrieron con exactitud matemática el vigésimo octavo día del mes séptimo del calendario hebreo. En el que normalmente usamos hubo un desfase de días, aunque no muchos, en 1929 fue el 29 de octubre, mientras que el de 1987, que viví en directo y con posiciones en el mercado, fue exactamente el día 19 pero en el calendario hebreo exactamente el mismo día del mismo mes. ¿Casualidad?
Se van a sorprender ya que Carolan llamó la atención sobre más cosas.
- Crash de 14 de octubre de 1857. En el 28 día del séptimo mes del calendario hebreo.
- Crash de 29 octubre de 1929. En el 28 día del séptimo mes del calendario hebreo.
- Crash de 19 de octubre de 1987. En el 28 día del séptimo mes del calendario hebreo.
- Crash del 28 octubre de 1997 en la Bolsa de Hong Kong. En el 28 día del séptimo mes del calendario hebreo.
Qué quieren que les diga, lo del principio, las brujas no existen pero haberlas "hay-las". Yo, por si acaso, siempre procuro no meterme en líos en el, fatídico para las Bolsas, vigésimo octavo día del séptimo mes del calendario hebreo, por lo que pueda pasar. A base de todos estos acontecimientos, este ciclo fatídico del mes de octubre está en la memoria colectiva de todos los inversores que temen enormemente a este mes, el más peligroso en la especulación bursátil.
Sin embargo, otro ciclo mensual famoso, en este caso favorable, suele ser lo que se llama el "efecto enero". De cara a este mes muchos inversores fuertes reconstruyen cartera y el inversor siempre espera que le sea favorable ante estas compras institucionales. Por supuesto que hay meses de octubre muy buenos y meses de enero muy malos, pero la psicología funciona muy bien en los mercados y siempre debemos tener muy en cuenta estos dos ciclos mensuales por si acaso.
En el gráfico siguiente (gráfico número 91) pueden ver cómo se vivió el día del crash de Hong kong de 1997 que arrastró a todos los mercados. En el gráfico están representados el índice de la Bolsa de Madrid lbex-35 y el de la Bolsa de París CAC40. E*n ambos casos, tras un hueco o gap a la baja de apertura impresionante que en el caso del Ibex superó los 900 puntos, imaginen lo que supuso eso en las carteras de más de uno, las cotizaciones se pasaron el día recuperando posiciones*. En el caso del Ibex casi 600 puntos al cierre, en una sesión que ha quedado en la memoria de muchos, incluido yo mismo. Nadie que no haya vivido algo así puede ser consciente de lo peligrosos que pueden llegar a ser a veces los mercados._

En el 87 el putibex rondaria por los 4000 puntos con lo que un gap de 900 puntos pica mas que cuando esta en casi 8000.

Hoy el el vigésimo octavo día del mes septimo del calendario hebreo, igual no pasa nada, pero es para que los larguistas duerman tranquilos esta noche.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Les voy a poner un fragmento del libre de leones contra gacelas, por hacerles memoria de este gran libro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los larguistas claudicarán de todas formas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los larguistas claudicarán de todas formas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Pues un gap de 900 puntos o sea de un 25 %, para todas la empresa de putibex que tienen como garantia en los prestamos otras empresas del putibex. 

Son tiempos dificiles.


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pensemos mejor en Gamesa. Es la empresa de los pobres :8:



A lp me gusta mas ser propietario de ibe







bertok dijo:


> Espera con paciencia, tendrás tu oportunidad ::



Tengo mucha paciencia...eso espero


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A lp me gusta mas ser propietario de ibe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando la veas caer como va a caer, será complicado tomar la decisión de comprar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Hasta que no veas un suelo en la pauta de precios, no entres.


----------



## paulistano (7 Oct 2012)

Un gap del 25% a la baja.....argggg....


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Les voy a poner un fragmento del libre de leones contra gacelas, por hacerles memoria de este gran libro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como son estos judios. 
En que dia cae?


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando la veas caer como va a caer, será complicado tomar la decisión de comprar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Hasta que no veas un suelo en la pauta de precios, no entres.



El problema es que si bajan mucho muchas empresas endeudadas del IBEX desapareceran por que no podran financiarse, al no tener garantias suficientes, ya que muchas empresas tienen como garantia acciones de otras empresas. Tendrian que vender sus activos mas valiosos a precio de risa.

Con lo que tiene que haber un humbral que una vez traspasado sea de no retorno.

El humbral puede ser 5000.


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como son estos judios.
> En que dia cae?



Me he equivocado es el dia 14 de octubre, habia contado mal, pensaba que era hoy.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Oct 2012)

jojojo, así que el día es hoy, entonces toca vigilar la sesión asiática.

Recuerden que Usa cierra mañana, sería la polla que hubiese un catacrok y no pudiésen deshacer posiciones hasta el martes.

Como dirían los franceses... Cé la ví y zali corriendo. ::

Edit: Joer Juanfer, has cortao tol rollo, el 14 de octubre.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que si bajan mucho muchas empresas endeudadas del IBEX desapareceran por que no podran financiarse, al no tener garantias suficientes, ya que muchas empresas tienen como garantia acciones de otras empresas. Tendrian que vender sus activos mas valiosos a precio de risa.
> 
> Con lo que tiene que haber un humbral que una vez traspasado sea de no retorno.
> 
> El humbral puede ser 5000.



Macho, quita la h de umbral, coño ::


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que si bajan mucho muchas empresas endeudadas del IBEX desapareceran por que no podran financiarse, al no tener garantias suficientes, ya que muchas empresas tienen como garantia acciones de otras empresas. Tendrian que vender sus activos mas valiosos a precio de risa.
> 
> Con lo que tiene que haber un humbral que una vez traspasado sea de no retorno.
> 
> El humbral puede ser 5000.



4.200 - 4.400.

Veremos quién aguanta entre la empresas patrias.


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> jojojo, así que el día es hoy, entonces toca vigilar la sesión asiática.
> 
> Recuerden que Usa cierra mañana, sería la polla que hubiese un catacrok y no pudiésen deshacer posiciones hasta el martes.
> 
> ...



Perdona me he equivocado cae el dia 14 de octubre.

Sunday, October 14, 2012 - Jewish Calendar


----------



## paulistano (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El problema es que si bajan mucho muchas empresas endeudadas del IBEX desapareceran por que no podran financiarse, al no tener garantias suficientes, ya que muchas empresas tienen como garantia acciones de otras empresas. Tendrian que vender sus activos mas valiosos a precio de risa.
> 
> Con lo que tiene que haber un *h*umbral que una vez traspasado sea de no retorno.
> 
> El *h*umbral puede ser 5000.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Me he equivocado es el dia 14 de octubre, habia contado mal, pensaba que era hoy.



Ese día tenemos la fiesta del vudú en la cueva 8:


----------



## juanfer (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ese día tenemos la fiesta del vudú en la cueva 8:



El dia de San Pandoro.


----------



## Sipanha (7 Oct 2012)

Joer, he estao a punto de himbocar a Caronte el barquero, que es el comisionado de seguimientos nocturnos.


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> El dia de San Pandoro.



No sé si habéis visto Atrapados en Chernobyl, pero los larguistas acabarán igual.


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Macho, quita la h de umbral, coño ::



y la "b". ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No sé si habéis visto Atrapados en Chernobyl, pero los larguistas acabarán igual.



Este fin de semana y en pantalla grande...no se como me han convencido


----------



## MrBubble (8 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No te creas la mascarada que vemos en la TV. La manos fuertes están ya preparadas para soltar papel a paletadas.
> 
> Suerte y que salgas a tiempo.



Soltar papel, ¿para que el BCE les dé por el trasero?.


----------



## ponzi (8 Oct 2012)

MrBubble dijo:


> Lo que se está viendo es que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, baja la prima de riesgo o se mantiene estable y suben las bolsas.
> 
> ¿Será porque España no necesita el rescate?.



Yo creo que es al reves.Estamos en mitad de un ordago de campeonato y cuando se destapen las cartas aqui va a correr hasta el apuntador. De hecho creo que el rescate es algo irremediable ,mas que de españa sera de toda la banca española a traves del banco malo y todo financiado desde europa, es mi opinion personal, puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## kikepm (8 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> A mi me da que cuando se habiliten las posiciones cortas a la gente normal ya estaremos sobre 6x00 y eso que faltan 2 semanas, no creo que nos aprovechemos de la bajada.



Puedes ponerte corto con opciones, digo yo.


----------



## nombre (8 Oct 2012)

Joder, entre hebreos y el cambio de papeles de bbva de esa semana da que pensar ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Este fin de semana y en pantalla grande...no se como me han convencido



A mi me amenazaron con ella, pero me resistí y vi Mátalos suavemente. Tan mala es la de Chernovyl? :: Me recuerda a otra película que estrenaron el verano del año pasado que también se rodaba en Rusia y era de una invasión extraterrestre, no recuerdo el título.


@Si que se han puesto esotéricos esta tarde, el vigésimo octavo día del sétimo mes..... bufff, nos pondremos cortos por si acaso :: Me recuerda a cuando en un tour por NYC me explicaban que el día que atentaron contra el WTC no había ningún judío en el edificio. Estas historias conspiranóicas me encantan.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Oct 2012)

el Ibex viene en verde???????


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

LARGO ibex 7905 , vamono ::


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> LARGO ibex 7905 , vamono ::


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Anda! si MV la ha clavado...!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Oct 2012)

Guanos dias,

MV al final te sacas el pandoros trading day bono. Dejate el intradia, y mira hacia los rallys de largo plazo donde esta la platita.


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Es de suponer que el Sp ya ha bajado lo que tenía que bajar... un punto más abajo... y yo lo vería cayendo hasta los 1442 como mínimo, con parada intermedia en 47-48...que no sería yo el que pusiera pegas, vamos... perooo....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> MV al final te sacas el pandoros trading day bono. Dejate el intradia, y mira hacia los rallys de largo plazo donde esta la platita.



eso es lo que servidor esta haciendo , se supone que er guano adicional quedara como una mecha :Baile:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (8 Oct 2012)

Al Dax le están retirando todo lo que le habían metido el viernes, no pongo el gráfico, que desde el curro no puedo.

Bastante movimiento mañanero en el Dax.


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Al Dax le están retirando todo lo que le habían metido el viernes, no pongo el gráfico, que desde el curro no puedo.
> 
> Bastante movimiento mañanero en el Dax.



Gracias. Se nota, se nota...


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

El SP está rompiendo por abajo el nivel que les comentaba... hay que esperar un poco a ver si es fake...

pues... nos queda el apoyo aquí al ladito de la media de 200 a 30min. superado eso... uf!


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Meh! no parece que vaya a llegar la sangre al río. Ajusto el SL y a otra cosa...


----------



## Sipanha (8 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Meh! no parece que vaya a llegar la sangre al río. Ajusto el SL y a otra cosa...



No va usted solo en este viaje.... lo que me temo es que se va a mover menos que un gato de escayola.

Dos pipos SL.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

ibex no reboto desde la bajista , pero si desde la alcista del lateral 7500-7600 :Baile:

vamos a por el objetivo y luego BIG GUANO :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ibex no reboto desde la bajista , pero si desde la alcista del lateral 7500-7600 :Baile:
> 
> vamos a por el objetivo y luego BIG GUANO :fiufiu:



¿ese luego no sera algo así como el AHORITA de los mejicanos? 

::


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿ese luego no sera algo así como el AHORITA de los mejicanos?
> 
> ::



gacela de poca FED , en unas cuantas sesiones dejara de vacilarse :no:


----------



## paulistano (8 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿ese luego no sera algo así como el AHORITA de los mejicanos?
> 
> ::




Jajaja, muy bueno....en mi trabajo tratabamos con mexicanos y habia bastantes bromitas con eso.



Eso si, lomde poner j en vez de x ni pizca de gracia les hace8:


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Una cosita... a ver si alguien me ilumina un poco sobre la forma de hacer el "ajuste fino" a la hora de marcar niveles. Verlos los veo y no suelen estar mal. Pero la mitad de las veces llevan una "holgura" de hasta medio punto. Si normalmente andamos en un mar de dudas... esto añade un poco más de niebla...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2012)

Un alto ejecutivo de Nokia deja la compañía por la decepción de los Lumias a inversores - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacela de poca FED , en unas cuantas sesiones dejara de vacilarse :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

Mr. P qué solución le ve al lateral de hoy?


----------



## Sipanha (8 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mr. P qué solución le ve al lateral de hoy?



Que abran los americanos? ::

Saludos.

Edit: Era para el señor P. Sorry, yo soy el señor S.


----------



## juanfer (8 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Que abran los americanos? ::
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Edit: Era para el señor P. Sorry, yo soy el señor S.



Hoy es dia de accion de gracias, abre WS pero igual la mitad estarán preparando el pavo. 

Creo que hoy habrá poco movimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy es dia de accion de gracias, abre WS pero igual la mitad estarán preparando el pavo.
> 
> Creo que hoy habrá poco movimiento.



¿accion de gracias?

Día de colón,


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿accion de gracias?
> 
> Día de colón,





juanfer dijo:


> Hoy es dia de accion de gracias, abre WS pero igual la mitad estarán preparando el pavo.
> 
> Creo que hoy habrá poco movimiento.



Es Thanksgiving en Canadá y Columbus Day en EEUU. Los dos tienen razón...


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Oct 2012)

Marlaska, detrás de un paraíso fiscal de Mario Conde en plena campaña gallega - EcoDiario.es

lo peor es leer los comentarios.... parece que todos estan a favor de este personaje.


----------



## Janus (8 Oct 2012)

No cometan el error de entrar en Banco Popular. Aunque parezca barato y que está haciendo los deberes mejor que nadie ......... no hay que entrar. Denle tiempo, hay más días que peces.


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Oct 2012)

El Gobierno confirma que 'La Roja' tributará la primas por la Euro en España - EcoDiario.es


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mr. P qué solución le ve al lateral de hoy?




"Solución inferior" xD

Una caidita de roma al 7275, sería un buen punto de giro.

Tengo cosas más abajo, pero habrá que esperar a llegar para verlas.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Oct 2012)

una ración de despropósitos patrios, en el wall street journal: Depositors Turn Up Heat on Ailing Spanish Banks - WSJ.com

y este de la BBC: BBC News - Spain: Banks' bad debts at new record


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

huevoncios seguro que no manejan la bajista :ouch:

hace algun tiempo dije que tenia una bajista del ibex que nadie mas tenia , pues eso el viernes la rompieron al alza :Baile:


----------



## Lechu (8 Oct 2012)

Buenas ahí va eso 

CRISIS | Recurrirá a 'instrumentos financieros'
El Gobierno admite que acudirá al mercado para poder pagar las pensiones
Francisco Núñez | Madrid
Actualizado lunes 08/10/2012 14:11 horas

El Gobierno ha admitido que deberá recurrir "a otros instrumentos financieros" si es necesario para poder pagar las pensiones en lo que queda de año.

Así lo ha reconocido el secretario de Estado de la Seguridad Social, Tomás Burgos, durante su comparecencia en la Comisión de Presupuestos del Congreso.

Burgos ha hecho alusión a que la ley del Fondo de Reserva de la Seguridad Social impide rescatar más del 3% para prestaciones contributivas, lo que abre la posibilidad de tener que recurrir a pedir créditos en el sector financiero para poder pagar las pensiones a fin de año.

El Ejecutivo ha recurrido ya al rescate de 3.063 millones de ese Fondo de Reserva para dotar al sistema de la liquidez que va a necesitar pero que se antoja insuficiente para pagar en diciembre, cuando coincidan la paga del mes y la extra de Navidad.

Burgos ha reonocido que parte de esos 3.063 millones que han sido rescatados ya se han utilizado, probablemente para la paga de septiembre. Según el secretario de Estado, "no hemos rescatado el Fondo de Reserva por capricho" y ha subrayado que "el sistema que hemos heredado estaba en déficit y también hemos encontrado 1.627 millones que los distintos departamentos debían a la Seguridad Social".

"Este Gobierno prefiere no tocar las pensiones y tocar la hucha porque el PSOE lo hizo al revés", ha afirmado Burgos. En concreto, ha denunciado que el PSOE "hurtó (término que ha sido matizado más tarde por el de "no dotó") de 15.000 millones al Fondo de Reserva en los últimos años".

Burgos ha explicado que se trata de los excedentes que se generaron en 2008 y que por ley el Gobierno anterior debería haber destinado al fondo de Reserva y que, sin embargo, la Seguridad Social los utilizó para evitar los problemas de liquidez en las cuentas de 2010.


Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

Aquí se va a habé un follón con hondonadas de hostias....





lechu dijo:


> Buenas ahí va eso
> 
> CRISIS | Recurrirá a 'instrumentos financieros'
> El Gobierno admite que acudirá al mercado para poder pagar las pensiones
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Oct 2012)

Pero diganos una cosa Mr.P, cual dice que es el numero por el que empiezan esos niveles mas bajos?

La bajista que tiene el JJJ para el solo. Mucha bajista para ti.


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

Hombre, Señol Chinazo, si yo tuviera su edad, en la cual ya hay que procurar que a uno le den los menores sustos posibles, pues.... digamos que perder los 7250 pondría la sesión de hoy... interesante.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero diganos una cosa Mr.P, cual dice que es el numero por el que empiezan esos niveles mas bajos?
> 
> La bajista que tiene el JJJ para el solo. Mucha bajista para ti.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pero diganos una cosa Mr.P, cual dice que es el numero por el que empiezan esos niveles mas bajos?
> 
> La bajista que tiene el JJJ para el solo. Mucha bajista para ti.



no solo hay que tener la bajista , tambien hay que saber el funcionamiento , que ya le digo es un poco pendejo :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no solo hay que tener la bajista , tambien hay que saber el funcionamiento , que ya le digo es un poco pendejo :rolleye:



Gatencio, eche unos cortos en el papertrading, por amor de LOL....


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huevoncios seguro que no manejan la bajista :ouch:
> 
> hace algun tiempo dije que tenia una bajista del ibex que nadie mas tenia , pues eso el viernes la rompieron al alza :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no solo hay que tener la bajista , tambien hay que saber el funcionamiento , que ya le digo es un poco pendejo :rolleye:




Aquí viene el bigoooteeeesssssss !!!!!!


----------



## Sipanha (8 Oct 2012)

De nada sirve tener al troll gatuno en el ignore si uds. andan quoteandolo festivamente. 

Saludos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Oct 2012)

estoy viendo que AGEN en el premercado viene con un +17%, alguien sabe el porque????
podrá subir mas? llevo Agen con una perdida del .......32%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, Señol Chinazo, si yo tuviera su edad, en la cual ya hay que procurar que a uno le den los menores sustos posibles, pues.... digamos que perder los 7250 pondría la sesión de hoy... interesante.



:no:

claro si yo le entiendo, tiene que buscar lo interesante en el mercado, porque con ese aritoaritoaritoarito rs5, que no es mas que un tren tomando las curvas........

Ahora en serio, esta todo de momento muy controladito, asi vamos mal en el camino del guano.


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

Bueno, fíjese que yo digo "si lo perdemos", pero no que "lo vayamos a perder".... ya sabe, vel, espelal y actual ....





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :no:
> 
> claro si yo le entiendo, tiene que buscar lo interesante en el mercado, porque con ese aritoaritoaritoarito rs5, que no es mas que un tren tomando las curvas........
> 
> Ahora en serio, esta todo de momento muy controladito, asi vamos mal en el camino del guano.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

Fomento lleva a los tribunales las "lesivas" expropiaciones de las autopistas en quiebra

Friendly fire ::


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy viendo que AGEN en el premercado viene con un +17%, alguien sabe el porque????
> podrá subir mas? llevo Agen con una perdida del .......32%



Como no esté relacionado con la variante letal de meningitis de la que está habiendo un brote...


----------



## Janus (8 Oct 2012)

Échenle un ojo al carbón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

Bankia y Banco Ceiss lideran la salida de depósitos de las cajas en el último año


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

Como me gusta el olor a guano por la mañana!!!!

Usemos la nueva expresión de moda en el foro

Holocausto sodomita en el Ibex...


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como me gusta el olor a guano por la mañana!!!!
> 
> Usemos la nueva expresión de moda en el foro
> 
> Holocausto sodomita en el Ibex...



franERRE renacuajo que ya no es de mañana


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> franERRE renacuajo que ya no es de mañana



Y usted no hace intradías ::

Que tal su red hole trás el largo tempranero?


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Échenle un ojo al carbón.



NO hace falta que le diga lo que he entendido ¿verdad?


----------



## Janus (8 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO hace falta que le diga lo que he entendido ¿verdad?



Pues no estoy seguro, miren a Alpha, James, ....


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Y usted no hace intradías ::
> 
> Que tal su red hole trás el largo tempranero?



servidor no intradia , solo anduvo buscando un rally hacia el objetivo el nivel FOSA COMUN , con que me lo dejen encima de los 7895 soy feliz


----------



## LCIRPM (8 Oct 2012)

Me ha recordado una pancarta de los mineros.

MENOS CABRONES Y MAS CARBON


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor no intradia , solo anduvo buscando un rally hacia el objetivo el nivel FOSA COMUN , con que me lo dejen encima de los 7895 soy feliz



Pos se va a quedar mu triste:cook:


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

El que nos ha alejado del 7K3, estropeándonos la platita, es un _mid-size_ leoncio que había entrado a corto esta mañana temnprano, a primera hora, con -970 netos.

Ha conseguido salirse casi sin perder pasta, por los pelos. Quizás haya palmado sólo las comisiones ::


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El que nos ha alejado del 7K3, estropeándonos la platita, es un _mid-size_ leoncio que había entrado a corto esta mañana temnprano, a primera hora, con -970 netos.
> 
> Ha conseguido salirse casi sin perder pasta, por los pelos. Quizás haya palmado sólo las comisiones ::



Un low size acaba de irrumpir hace escasos minutos, su tensión anal delata que no las tiene todas consigo.

Busca un BRB crash hole


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Un low size acaba de irrumpir hace escasos minutos, su tensión anal delata que no las tiene todas consigo.
> 
> Busca un BRB crash hole



¿Esos dos pushes a corto, de a -300 netos la pieza? Para mí la dirección es buena (cierre <7300 según indicadores) pero no sé si hay "pólvora" ya para tanta fiesta, a estas horas... sesión muy gacelera, así no hay mucho que hacer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Oct 2012)

Deja uno de leer el hilo una mañana y ya me estáis sacando jerga nueva.... MZMM


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deja uno de leer el hilo una mañana y ya me estáis sacando jerga nueva.... MZMM



Pol favor póngase a un lado que voy lanzado.... BANZAIIIIII


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Oct 2012)

Premonitorio para la media hora que falta?


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

Va más sólo que Perry... no le sigue ni el tato, vamos.... si se acojona y salta, nos vamos al 25 de vuelta.


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

Hasta donde nos lleven....

Por lo menos no habrá que actualizar esta lista con un nuevo candidato (aunque están pensando incluir el JJJ hole)

TOP 10: Los agujeros más grandes del mundo. | Curiosidades de Animales y Naturaleza


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

Toca vigilar el 7275 como posible punto de frenada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hasta donde nos lleven....
> 
> Por lo menos no habrá que actualizar esta lista con un nuevo candidato (aunque están pensando incluir el JJJ hole)
> 
> TOP 10: Los agujeros más grandes del mundo. | Curiosidades de Animales y Naturaleza



Cabronazo mode at maximum levels :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

estos ejpertitos y sus chicharros :ouch: 

pasense al ibex que es un indice noble :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos ejpertitos y sus chicharros :ouch:





Plimo corre que viene el bigooteeesssss !!!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estos ejpertitos y sus chicharros :ouch:
> 
> pasense al ibex que es un indice noble :Baile:



Sabe lo que ve su merienda ratonil al final de la digestión:


ESTO







IBEX under 7895 (JJJ said) gato triste ergo pandoro contento

Lo de usted es mala suerte, cuando se sale de su estrategia cortilarga y afina el disparo, con un 50% de posibilidades, siempre "yerra el tiro" hincreivle amijo...HINCREIVLE.


Y dejo el troleo gatuno, que es verdad que trata de monopolizar el hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

señol arriesga mucho gana poco , ligero fallo el ibex se queda medio pipo por encima de la bajista :Baile:

continuamos hacia el objetivo y cuando sepan cual es , servidor se partira el pecho un mes entero


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol arriesga mucho gana poco , ligero fallo el ibex se queda medio pipo por encima de la bajista :Baile:
> 
> continuamos hacia el objetivo y cuando sepan cual es , servidor se partira el pecho un mes entero



queremos de saber maestro , somos unas pobres gacelas carentes de humildad :


----------



## Kenpachi (8 Oct 2012)

Mañana a las 9:30 habla Super Mario. Ya veremos por donde sale esta vez.


----------



## sr.anus (8 Oct 2012)

Soy muy vago para colgar un simple grafico, pero, si nos fijamos en el ibex en los ultimos 4 jornadas esta dibujando una ¿cuña? donde no entran mas velas. No se si va a venir pepon o va a venir pandoro, pero el que venga lo va hacer con fuerza


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Oct 2012)

Vaya! veo que algunos siguen esperando el BIG GUANO... me parece que como sigan así se quedan sin sus Friskies

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Vaya! veo que algunos siguen esperando el BIG GUANO... me parece que como sigan así se quedan sin sus Friskies
> 
> S2s



estate atento bobotick que ya queda poco , pocas ganas de misticismo te van a quedar 8:


----------



## kikepm (8 Oct 2012)

Edito: Mensaje en el hilo incorrecto, disculpas.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estate atento bobotick que ya queda poco , pocas ganas de misticismo te van a quedar 8:



Se te van a revenir los Friskies de tanto esperar... 

S2s


----------



## Mulder (8 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



FranR dijo:


> Hasta donde nos lleven....
> 
> Por lo menos no habrá que actualizar esta lista con un nuevo candidato (aunque están pensando incluir el JJJ hole)
> 
> TOP 10: Los agujeros más grandes del mundo. | Curiosidades de Animales y Naturaleza



Protesto! no sale goatse! ::


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

No nos sacan de la primera plana. Ahora descubren nuestras preferentes...

Depositors Turn Up Heat on Ailing Spanish Banks - WSJ.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Vaya! veo que algunos siguen esperando el BIG GUANO... me parece que como sigan así se quedan sin sus Friskies
> 
> S2s





muertoviviente dijo:


> estate atento bobotick que ya queda poco , pocas ganas de misticismo te van a quedar 8:



Dejadlo ya e id a dormir.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dejadlo ya e id a dormir.



Eps! que esto no es ningún "juego de tronos" :no:

S2s


----------



## ponzi (8 Oct 2012)

Me tirado buena parte de la tarde viendo pisos de bancos y perdonar por la expresion....pero vaya mierdas!!!!Como todos esos zulos se los coma el banco malo van a crear un verdadero agujero negro de dimensiones apocalipticas


----------



## atman (8 Oct 2012)

Hay casas que no sólo no deberían estar a la venta, es que no deberían ni existir a estas alturas... pero de esos zulos, al natural o con la cara lavada, el estado tambien ha trincado notablemente. Así que no era cosa adoptar ninguna medida didáctica que concienciara a la gente. Se acababa el chollo: con la pasta de las reventas se cubría el presupuesto municipal, y así quedaba "libre" el dinero de las casas nuevas.


----------



## paulistano (8 Oct 2012)

Miren, el que tenga ahora mismo la solvencia para endeudarse en 190.000 euros jamás se comprará una casa de este tipo. 

Y el que se compraría una casa de este tipo tardará mucho en tener solvencia para endeudarse en 190.000 euros.

Luego....línea de demanda y oferta ni se tocan gracias al mantenimiento artificial de esta mierda de sistema. Qué asco.

https://www.bankiahabitat.es/compra/vivienda/ficha/4045300


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Miren, el que tenga ahora mismo la solvencia para endeudarse en 190.000 euros jamás se comprará una casa de este tipo.
> 
> Y el que se compraría una casa de este tipo tardará mucho en tener solvencia para endeudarse en 190.000 euros.
> 
> ...



un respect para el sistema :no:

marditohs anarkistas


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Oct 2012)

vamos gringos subanme ese esepe :Baile:


----------



## Lechu (8 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí se va a habé un follón con hondonadas de hostias....



Quizás es lo que hace falta 


Ahi va eso 


Merkel quiere una eléctrica española a cambio del rescate: Endesa o Iberdrola | Hispanidad.com


Y no es una novedad: la canciller alemán actuó como agente de E.ON en su opa sobre Endesa.
Por su parte, ENEL no sólo se plantea el relevo de Borja Prado sino la venta de ENDESA a E.ON, lo que allanaría el camino.
Lo cierto es que los italianos ya no pueden exprimir más a la eléctrica española cuya capacidad de inversión anda mermada.
Mientras, Iberdrola continúa con su proceso de desinversiones.
Y Galán se enfrenta al Gobierno Rajoy.


Entre los fontaneros monclovitas no se habla de otra cosa que del rescate que oficialmente se niega... y que esperemos no llegue nunca. Y una de las condiciones que impone la canciller alemana Angela Merkel es que una empresa energética alemana -en concreto E.ON- se haga con una de las dos grandes eléctricas españolas, sea ENDESA o Iberdrola. No olvidemos que ahora estamos viviendo la reconversión bancaria de la eurozona pero después llegará la no menos relevante reconversión energética.
No hay que extrañarse. Lo que a nosotros nos escandaliza -un político abogando por una empresa -es de lo más habitual en el mundo anglosajón. En Moncloa recuerdan que fue la propia Merkel (en la imagen) quien telefoneó al anterior presidente, Rodríguez Zapatero, para exigir a Madrid que no se interpusiera en la opa de E.ON para hacerse con ENDESA. Desde luego, precedentes hay.
Y es precisamente E.ON, que al igual que RWE ha sufrido la política antinuclear de Merkel quien no renuncia a expandirse por España y, a través de España, por Iberoamérica. E.ON desea Iberdrola o ENDESA. La primera resulta bien difícil, porque, a pesar de que su presidente, Ignacio Galán, se ha visto obligado a desinvertir y a pesar de que la evolución de las bolsas de Madrid y Fráncfort benefician a los alemanes en materia de capitalización, lo cierto es que Iberdrola es más rentable que E.ON y está menos apalancada (aunque se financia a mayor precio) por el deterioro de la marca España.
Eso sí, el ataque germano se considera una condición para que Berlín rebaje sus condiciones en el rescate y, encima, llega en un momento de enfrentamiento entre Ignacio Galán y el Gobierno Rajoy, por mor de la última reforma energética del ministro de Industria, José Manuel Soria, que en Iberdrola -bueno, y en Endesa, y en Gas Natural Fenosa- consideran confiscatoria.
Lo de Endesa podía ser más sencillo, porque su propietario, la estatal italiana ENEL, ya la ha vaciado, al menos de inversiones, y la compañía necesita ahora un capital que le resulta difícil conseguir -a pesar de su carácter público- para reforzar la joya de la corona, esto es, Iberoamérica.
Además, recordemos que los italianos quieren prescindir de los servicios del español Borja Prado, a quien ya no consideran útil, y que podrían matar dos pájaros de un tiro vendiendo Endesa a E.ON.


----------



## ponzi (8 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Quizás es lo que hace falta
> 
> 
> Ahi va eso
> ...



Esto si que no lo sabia.Que calladito se lo tenian. Si fuese Eon me lanzaria a por ibe y no a por endesa.Aunque tambien es verdad que Endesa esta financieramente mejor ,de hecho apenas tiene deuda y tiene una buena caja,todo un regalo.


----------



## ponzi (8 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Quizás es lo que hace falta
> 
> 
> Ahi va eso
> ...



A mi que no me toquen endesa o iberdrola, les dejo elegir Popular,Bankia o Sacyr


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

Buenas me he pegado media tarde en el hilo de las pensiones haciendo cuentas, cosas interesantes que hemos sacado de un simple cuadro. Por si se quieren pasar y tal.


----------



## ponzi (8 Oct 2012)

Estos germanos no son tontos.	La energia maremotriz genera muchisimo dinero y quieren nuestra tecnologia ...para que luego digan que no somos eficientes, los que no son eficientes son nuestros politicos


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zheflQ4M9s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas me he pegado media tarde en el hilo de las pensiones haciendo cuentas, cosas interesantes que hemos sacado de un simple cuadro. Por si se quieren pasar y tal.



Claro, claro..... por enésima vez...... ¿y el link? 



:XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

Un comentario de esta mañana que me ha recordado a Janus:

"99.8% of all the silver that is traded every day doesn't even exist!"


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Claro, claro..... por enésima vez...... ¿y el link?
> 
> 
> 
> :XX:



No hombre!!!

Si es en este mismo foro, por cierto acabo de formar gresca...se va a liar.   :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2012)

Pero está en el principal o en un subforo?


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-acudira-al-mercado-pagar-pensiones-10.html


----------



## Janus (8 Oct 2012)

Amigos, cuesta muchísimo bajar y es algo a tener en cuenta. En el SP hay mucha chicha unos 20 pipos más abajo. Mientras que esté por encima, no lo dejarán bajar (frase obvia).
Miren bien el carbón, en especial Alpha.
No se fíen de la bajada de Apple. Ahí hay que estarse quieto y esperar a ver cómo se mueve la serie de precios.


----------



## Janus (8 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Un comentario de esta mañana que me ha recordado a Janus:
> 
> "99.8% of all the silver that is traded every day doesn't even exist!"



Pero la plata está en plan muy alcista, no corrige ni para atrás.
En general veo factible algún arreón bajista en commodities e índices pero en el fondo es alcista. El SP puede muy fácilmente irse sobre 1490. Hay que tener precaución y para eso están los stops.


----------



## FranR (8 Oct 2012)

CAGO EN TO

Ya me han insultado!!!!!!   :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CAGO EN TO
> 
> Ya me han insultado!!!!!!   :XX:



Ni se inmute, sus aportaciones son lo mejor de ese hilo


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Oct 2012)

Estaos aquí quietecitos anda


----------



## ponzi (8 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hay casas que no sólo no deberían estar a la venta, es que no deberían ni existir a estas alturas... pero de esos zulos, al natural o con la cara lavada, el estado tambien ha trincado notablemente. Así que no era cosa adoptar ninguna medida didáctica que concienciara a la gente. Se acababa el chollo: con la pasta de las reventas se cubría el presupuesto municipal, y así quedaba "libre" el dinero de las casas nuevas.



Efectivamente hay cosas que no deberian existir.
Hoy lo pense...Cuanto dinero habra recaudado el estado por todas estas compra/ventas, es una locura.






paulistano dijo:


> Miren, el que tenga ahora mismo la solvencia para endeudarse en 190.000 euros jamás se comprará una casa de este tipo.
> 
> Y el que se compraría una casa de este tipo tardará mucho en tener solvencia para endeudarse en 190.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Al final hoy he terminado por no querer ver mas, eso parecia el tunel de cuentame pero a lo cutre. Por una tarde he tenido la sensacion de pasear por un pais tercermundista. Muchos pisos de Bankia literalmente no tienen salida.


----------



## juanfer (9 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Efectivamente hay cosas que no deberian existir.
> Hoy lo pense...Cuanto dinero habra recaudado el estado por todas estas compra/ventas, es una locura.
> 
> 
> ...



Un consejo pasa de las cajitas. Lo bueno ya se lo han repartido.


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2012)

Estamos en expaña.

Nunca se crean lo que ven. Cualquier parecido con la verdad es una mera casualidad.

Prudencia y guarden la ropa. En el temporal hará falta.


----------



## ponzi (9 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Un consejo pasa de las cajitas. Lo bueno ya se lo han repartido.



No tenia intencion de comprar, simplemente ha sido una dosis de realidad para no olvidar en que pais vivo. La humildad es nuestra unica arma ante el incierto futuro que nos espera.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Oct 2012)

les recomiendo se lean este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...millones-fincas-de-mallorca-y-luxemburgo.html

hay que llegar hasta el final, y a ser posible leerse los links acerca de botin y el san, el banco paralelo, balances y demas mandangas con los dividendos, que ha posteado taruguez.

Esta claro que los hinversores estamos indefensos, la cmnv esta ahi para hacer bonito. Al igual que la SEC en usa. Ya estan haciendo de las suyas con el caso abierto a facebook. En fin, a veces casi que es mejor ni saber toda la mierda que se cuece detras de la cortina.

Y ahora me voy a ver la que esta liando franr.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CAGO EN TO
> 
> Ya me han insultado!!!!!!   :XX:



Es que vas provocando ::

/assist FranR :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (9 Oct 2012)

franr liando??

cuente, cuente!

edito; acabo de verlo en hilo de las pensiones


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelillas , un dia mas del mes de las gacelas :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Oct 2012)

Buenos días. Empezamos fuerte:

El FMI advierte que España no cumplirá sus objetivos fiscales en los próximos años - elEconomista.es

Prima de riesgo sube a 460


----------



## peseteuro (9 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Buenos días. Empezamos fuerte:
> 
> 
> 
> Prima de riesgo sube a 460http:// http://www.eleconomista.es/interstitial/volver/acierto/economia/noticias/4308840/10/12/El-FMI-advierte-que-Espana-no-cumplira-sus-objetivos-fiscales-en-los-proximos-anos.html






El FMI advierte que España no cumplirá sus objetivos fiscales en los próximos años - elEconomista.es



Pongo bien el enlace que parece que el tuyo ya no tira como debería  (cosas de la web del economista)


Edito: Te has adelantado ya arreglándolo :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> CAGO EN TO
> 
> Ya me han insultado!!!!!!   :XX:





Juas juas.... _pero qué le gusta la carne con tomate_, como dicen algunos por aquí abajo ::::


----------



## Lechu (9 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Efectivamente hay cosas que no deberian existir.
> Hoy lo pense...Cuanto dinero habra recaudado el estado por todas estas compra/ventas, es una locura
> 
> 
> Al final hoy he terminado por no querer ver mas, eso parecia el tunel de cuentame pero a lo cutre. Por una tarde he tenido la sensacion de pasear por un pais tercermundista. Muchos pisos de Bankia literalmente no tienen salida.



El que quiera comprar que cuente también con hacienda.
Interesante

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349949-encontre-y-compre-piso-que-ganga-y-ahora-embargan-mis-cuentas.html?highlight=hacienda+pisos


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

Pero dejen a FranR, con lo divertido que es meterse con toda la perroflautada que puebla nuestro querido foro :fiufiu:

Parece que la tarjeta de video de mi ordenador principal dijo basta, aunque la máquina aun funciona pero no puedo ver gráficos de momento, estoy tirando de portatil, aunque ahora tengo la ventaja de tener más monitores,


----------



## boquiman (9 Oct 2012)

Buenos días a todos.









A éste no hay quien le engañe


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Hoy comienza resultados USA

...y nada menos que comienza con Alcoa


----------



## paulistano (9 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> El que quiera comprar que cuente también con hacienda.
> Interesante
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/349949-encontre-y-compre-piso-que-ganga-y-ahora-embargan-mis-cuentas.html?highlight=hacienda+pisos



Bueno, esto ya les ocurrio a mis padres en los 90....::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy comienza resultados USA
> 
> ...y nada menos que comienza con Alcoa


----------



## ponzi (9 Oct 2012)

Mirar donde se ha metido Bañuelos

Quiénes somos

Proveedor de defensa

El marido de Cospedal fue espiado en un restaurante dentro de una trama empresarial - elConfidencial.com

y quien esta dentro??

El marido de la Cospedal

El esposo de Cospedal ha estado en la dirección de once empresas desde que ella es número dos del PP : elplural.com – Periódico digital progresista


----------



## paulistano (9 Oct 2012)

Guanea putitaaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Toma vela
.
.
.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma vela
> .
> .
> .



No se preocupe, todavía subimos hasta los 17K...


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Oct 2012)

Buenos días.

Estoy aquí en la trinchera, pero me empiezo a aburrir un poco.

Además ya casi no puedo respirar de tantos visillos que le he puesto...al final tendré que salir.

::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy aquí en la trinchera, pero me empiezo a aburrir un poco.
> 
> ...



Pues abrigate si sales, que hace fresco para un buen rato...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar donde se ha metido Bañuelos
> 
> Quiénes somos
> 
> ...



Algo se esta cociendo en Amper. Tallada esta metido hace tiempo, ahora Buñuelos. Ezentis acaba de comprar un 5% de acciones de Amper.

Aunque sinceramente, yo no tocaria eso ni asi:


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


>





Bye-cha !!!!


----------



## peseteuro (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## grillo35 (9 Oct 2012)

Bankia ya cerca del euro otra vez y el Popular de cabeza a por el. Con chicharros como estos en el indice, invertir en Ibex es un deporte de algo riesgo...:vomito:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bye-cha !!!!



que bien me lo pasaba de peke viendo dr. slump

Akira Toriyama es un crack.


----------



## ponzi (9 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Algo se esta cociendo en Amper. Tallada esta metido hace tiempo, ahora Buñuelos. Ezentis acaba de comprar un 5% de acciones de Amper.
> 
> Aunque sinceramente, yo no tocaria eso ni asi:



Amper es una tecnologica muy humilde ademas lleva temas de defensa asi que seguramente por ahi iran los tiros. Es curioso toda la red politica que hay entorno a estas empresas y en concreto a Amper. No se cansan?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Amper es una tecnologica muy humilde ademas lleva temas de defensa asi que seguramente por ahi iran los tiros. Es curioso toda la red politica que hay entorno a estas empresas y en concreto a Amper. No se cansan?



lo de tallada con Amper, viene de lejos. Javier Tallada, donde va... hay polmica, Empresas, expansion.com

y en ezentis mira quien hay ahora en el consejo: Ezentis incorpora a Luis Solana y Josep Piqué a su consejo de administración - CincoDías.com

parece que no se cansan.


----------



## paulistano (9 Oct 2012)

velon rojooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Que alguien le regale esto a un jrande del hilo...

Haunters Depot: Be Something Halloween Masks and Costumes


----------



## Claca (9 Oct 2012)

A decir verdad, de momento estas bajadas no tienen demasiada relevancia más allá del corto plazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A decir verdad, de momento estas bajadas no tienen demasiada relevancia más allá del corto plazo.



Supongo que los 7600 siguen siendo la frontera, no?

Pero... ¿y lo que nos gustan estas racioncillas de guano?


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estoy aquí en la trinchera, pero me empiezo a aburrir un poco.
> 
> ...



Yo también entro en mi tercera semana en liquidez y me pica todo... ¿de qué ha dicho que son los visillos?


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Oct 2012)

Os juro que es increible, entre en gamesa a 1,72, e inmediatamente se viene a bajo. Siempre, siempre igual, debe ser la leche entrar en bolsa y ganar dinero, ea, a aguantar el valor. Le pondre dos velitas a San Janus.


----------



## Claca (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que los 7600 siguen siendo la frontera, no?
> 
> Pero... ¿y lo que nos gustan estas racioncillas de guano?



Para hacerlo simple, sí, esos 7.600 siguen siendo una buena referencia. Tal y como lo veo yo, estamos en proceso de construir un techo y todavía debería quedar otro tirón al alza. Hay algunos valores que todavía no han dado todo lo que nos pueden ofrecer: lo que abuerre, al final gusta, cuando ya nos hemos cansado y estamos fuera


----------



## AssGaper (9 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Os juro que es increible, entre en gamesa a 1,72, e inmediatamente se viene a bajo. Siempre, siempre igual, debe ser la leche entrar en bolsa y ganar dinero, ea, a aguantar el valor. Le pondre dos velitas a San Janus.



Pero yo no entiendo pq este puñetero mes entráis a comprar valores teniendo el MES DEFINITIVO DE GUANO (luego no se que sucederá), con un vencimiento de deuda brutal. Este mes es trascedental, se ha repetido hasta el más allá.

Yo estoy en liquidez todo el mes.


----------



## paulistano (9 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Os juro que es increible, entre en gamesa a 1,72, e inmediatamente se viene a bajo. Siempre, siempre igual, debe ser la leche entrar en bolsa y ganar dinero, ea, a aguantar el valor. Le pondre dos velitas a San Janus.



Piénsate si aguantar merece la pena....ya estuvo a 1 euro ese valor....::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Pues yo si creo que la corrección va a ser más profunda. 

Todo lo que sea a tiempo para escapar mejor.


----------



## kemao2 (9 Oct 2012)

Gandalf dice que a pesar de las escaramuzas por encima El 7900 sigue como resistencia:


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo si creo que la corrección va a ser más profunda.
> 
> Todo lo que sea a tiempo para escapar mejor.



Coincido. Aquí queda un trecho que bajar... el SP se va primero a los 1440-42y de ahí a los 1400 en un ti-tá.

Disclaimer: recuerde que soy el oso más recalcitrante que pueda usted encontrar... y que ni yo mismo sigo mis proyecciones...

Por cierto, a ver si guaneamos de verdad, que estaba cerquita de cumplir mi objetivo anual y últimamente me están dando pal pelo...


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Amper es una tecnologica muy humilde ademas lleva temas de defensa asi que seguramente por ahi iran los tiros. Es curioso toda la red politica que hay entorno a estas empresas y en concreto a Amper. No se cansan?



Toda la casta, el día que Amper y ECI se hundan sí que será el mad-max.


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2012)

ECI no se puede hundir... para eso estamos en este hilo...


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Coincido. Aquí queda un trecho que bajar... el SP se va primero a los 1440-42y de ahí a los 1400 en un ti-tá.
> 
> Disclaimer: recuerde que soy el oso más recalcitrante que pueda usted encontrar... y que ni yo mismo sigo mis proyecciones...
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si guaneamos de verdad, que estaba cerquita de cumplir mi objetivo anual y últimamente me están dando pal pelo...




No crea que cumplir objetivos le va a librar. Aquí estoy yo, con objetivos cumplidos y olisqueando culos de índices nuevos


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> No crea que cumplir objetivos le va a librar. Aquí estoy yo, con objetivos cumplidos y olisqueando culos de índices nuevos



Ya, pero coindirá conmigo que ni punto de comparación... lo de ahora ya es... el ansia viva... supongo que por eso me sacuden, claro.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya, pero coindirá conmigo que ni punto de comparación... lo de ahora ya es... el ansia viva... supongo que por eso me sacuden, claro.



para eso mejor el parchís y los sobrinos ::

Edito y aprovecho para insertar declaraciones de la Aida Nízar de la escena internacional:

Isolated North Korea says its rockets can hit U.S. mainland


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (9 Oct 2012)

Ferrovial perdiendo más de un 2%.
¿Hay alguna razón para el daño o Pandoro no distingue entre culos buenos y culos malos?

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Sacyr por el inodoro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sacyr por el inodoro.



De donde nunca debió salir.::


----------



## AssGaper (9 Oct 2012)

Me da a mi que estan empezando a desinvertir de cara al vencimiento de deuda a dos semanas del CRACK. Creo que era el 26 de octubre el dia D.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

Parece que nuestros bu*rr*ocratas se están empezando a replantear el impuesto a las transacciones financieras, aunque siguen diciendo que les gustaría imponerla:

Roma y Madrid bloquean la tasa Tobin para forzar la intervención del BCE - CincoDías.com

A ver si suena la flauta y deciden no-hacer algo a derechas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que nuestros bu*rr*ocratas se están empezando a replantear el impuesto a las transacciones financieras, aunque siguen diciendo que les gustaría imponerla:
> 
> ...



Que abra un hilo FranR! 
Que abra un hilo FranR! 
Que abra un hilo FranR! 

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## ponzi (9 Oct 2012)

Ni Iberdrola ni gas caen...Quien esta comprando?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que nuestros bu*rr*ocratas se están empezando a replantear el impuesto a las transacciones financieras, aunque siguen diciendo que les gustaría imponerla:
> 
> ...



.
LO que yo entiendo de la lectura del artículo es que Rajoy es partidario de la tasa pero está utilizando su apoyo como moneda de cambio en la negociación del proceso de Rescate. 

Que no nos libramos, vaya, nos está bien empleado por p*t*s especuladores. ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ni Iberdrola ni gas caen...Quien esta comprando?



.
YO aquí me apunto a las tesis de ppcc, las empresas del sector energía spain van a estar de protas de todas las pelis que se estrenan ahora en otoño: mfbh-p, joyas de la abuela pa los alemanes, pérdida de control por parte de las autonomías, etc ...


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sacyr por el inodoro.



hueles eso, hijo, es napalm que pestazo a castuzo quemado nada en el mundo huele así

:Baile:


----------



## ddddd (9 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes.

¿En que fecha son los resultados trimestrales de First Solar?

Un saludo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Gandalf dice que a pesar de las escaramuzas por encima El 7900 sigue como resistencia:



no es el 7900 gacelilla , dentro de un tiempo veras que es lo que era , aun asi solo es una nueva mecha o sombra :Baile:


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LO que yo entiendo de la lectura del artículo es que Rajoy es partidario de la tasa pero está utilizando su apoyo como moneda de cambio en la negociación del proceso de Rescate.
> 
> Que no nos libramos, vaya, nos está bien empleado por p*t*s especuladores. ::



es partidario ........... en fin
un chorizo(ladrón) le dan a escoger una barraca (Cañada Real) o un chalet en la Moraleja ¿uál crees que será su elección? vive en mundo real

Mariano no llega a eso no sabe o no quiere, saber que para robar tiene que *haber alguien a quien robar* su equipo vive en estimaciones de ingresos pasados mediante subidas de impuestos ::


----------



## Kenpachi (9 Oct 2012)

Un total de 11 países de la UE, entre ellos España, crearán tasa financiera


Spoiler



*Un total de 11 países de la UE, entre ellos España, crearán tasa financiera*

Un total de 11 países de la Unión Europea -entre los que se encuentran España, Italia, Alemania y Francia- han acordado este martes tras meses de debates infructuosos avanzar en solitario en la creación de una tasa a las transacciones financieras internacionales, cuyo objetivo es frenar la especulación y hacer que la banca asuma parte de los costes de la crisis.

Europa Press 
Martes, 9 de Octubre de 2012 - 13:32 h. 

El resto de Estados miembros se queda fuera de esta "cooperación reforzada" por considerar que la tasa provocará que la industria financiera se deslocalice fuera de la UE. "No estamos en contra de las tasas al sector financiero", ha dicho el ministro británico de Finanzas, George Osborne, que lidera a los países de este grupo.

"Pero nuestra posición es que sólo consideraremos sumarnos si todos los centros financieros del mundo la implantan, como Nueva York, Singapur, Shanghái y Hong Kong", ha alegado Osborne durante el debate público.

El lanzamiento de la "cooperación reforzada", mecanismo que permite sortear el veto de países como Reino Unido, exigía la participación de al menos nueve Estados miembros. Hasta ayer, Alemania y Francia, promotores de la iniciativa, habían logrado convencer además a Portugal, Grecia, Eslovenia, Bélgica y Austria.

España e Italia, que en los debates anteriores habían anunciado que participarían en la tasa, se han resistido hasta el último momento. De hecho, el ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos, no quiso adelantar ayer cuál sería la posición del Gobierno.

Pero en el debate de este martes han acabado sumándose otros cuatro países: además de Madrid y Roma, Estonia y Eslovaquia.

Según la propuesta de Bruselas, la tasa gravaría con un tipo del 0,1% las compraventas de acciones y bonos y con un tipo del 0,01% las de derivados. El nuevo impuesto, si se hubiera implantado en toda la UE, generaría unos ingresos de 55.000 millones de euros al año, y la Comisión quiere dedicar una parte a financiar el presupuesto de la UE.

Tanto Reino Unido como Polonia, que tampoco quieren implantar la tasa, han anunciado que no obstaculizarán su puesta en marcha en los países que así lo deseen, pero Osborne ha avisado de que podría provocar pérdidas por valor del 3,5% del PIB.

La puesta en marcha de la denominada tasa Tobin volverá a discutirse en la reunión de ministros de Economía del 12 de noviembre.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## paulistano (9 Oct 2012)

Vamos putitaaaa....guanea:Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es partidario ........... en fin
> un chorizo(ladrón) le dan a escoger una barraca (Cañada Real) o un chalet en la Moraleja ¿uál crees que será su elección? vive en mundo real
> 
> ::




Pues en la Cañada Real puede haber un pastón en según que casas ...


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Oct 2012)

Yo no se ustedes, pero yo me he puesto mis mejores galas para compartir con el mistico 7700.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Oct 2012)

KAMIKAZE FranR, el estudio de las pensiones le deja hueco para los niveles, queremos de saber.

En er dax se tira pero no, es sospechoso.............


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Pues en la Cañada Real puede haber un pastón en según que casas ...



puede pero los gitanos y similares pueden ser más peligrosos que el mejor sistema de alarma::


----------



## paulistano (9 Oct 2012)

en el canal 32 de digital plus una guepardo cazando gacelas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (9 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede pero los gitanos y similares pueden ser más peligrosos que el mejor sistema de alarma::



. 
ESO no lo dude.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Rajoy sólo pedirá el rescate si la prima se desboca y lo hará con el aval de Alemania - elEconomista.es

_Alemania sigue avalando la 'no petición' de rescate por parte del Gobierno español._

Tiene pinta de ser cierto lo que se ha comentado por el foro, Francia y Alemania están soltando deuda hispana a todo trapo. Cuando la prima supera los 500 es que se pasan de vuelta, por eso les interesa más el mamoneo, para ir soltándola poco a poco.


En Málaga respiran tranquilos....

Bruselas frena la fusión de Liberbank e Ibercaja al considerarla inviable - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Esto no baja, luego subirá.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Buenos días guanistas. 

Dax: Lo esperado
Euro: Lo esperado
SP intratable, y manteniéndose a una distancia prudencial de la zona de ventas claras.
Ibex: Le falta guaneo hasta los 75xx

BANZAIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Cierro corto en Starbucks con 2 dolares por título de reward. Salimos porque no lleva velocidad y el mínimo rebote se pulirá el beneficio. Estamos atentos a posible rebote si el SP se anima.
Miren el carbón.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto no baja, luego subirá.



Puede que sea por el festivo USA de ayer pero en las sesiones de ayer y hoy he visto cambios respecto al patrón habitual en DAX y SP.

Es como si después de la suelta de prueba Mr. "cazo unlimited" no apareciese con tanta velocidad y contundencia.

Me suena a entrada de gacelas pero entiendo que tú apuestas por un fake de unos días para hacer daño a los cortos con un puch final antes de las elecciones.

Lo que pasa es que creo que todas las gacelas del mundo quieren apuntarse a máximos históricos SP antes de las elecciones.

Lo dicho el del cazo se hace esperar demasiado ayer y hoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

¿A que hora meten el chute en el SP?


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Me han volatilizado parte de las posiciones del DAX de ayer. Justo antes del la última vela de entidad roja. Quieren bajar solos.

Objetivos? A corto 7214


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

La vela de hoy de Gamesa es bajista sin contemplaciones. Se puede pegar un buen paseo hacia abajo. Está al límite de irse de bareta .... de momento.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Puede que sea por el festivo USA de ayer pero en las sesiones de ayer y hoy he visto cambios respecto al patrón habitual en DAX y SP.
> 
> Es como si después de la suelta de prueba Mr. "cazo unlimited" no apareciese con tanta velocidad y contundencia.
> 
> ...



Así es, es de esperar un barrido bajista para después coger el arreón final hasta las elecciones. El gran problema, como dices, es que está más que cantado y todo el mundo está apuntado a esa estrategia. No obstante, es Bernie y su FED quienes pueden estar gobernando el proceso y ellos no buscan cazar gacelas como podría ser el caso de los grandes bancos de inversión y hedge funds.
Sea como sea, to be continued.


----------



## darwinn (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de hoy de Gamesa es bajista sin contemplaciones. Se puede pegar un buen paseo hacia abajo. Está al límite de irse de bareta .... de momento.



ve unos cortos?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿A que hora meten el chute en el SP?



"Chuta-man" no apareció ayer, tiene pase por el festivo pero es que tampoco apareció rabioso en el DAX como acosumbra.

Este bajón de ahora mismo ha sido más fuerte en el SP que en el DAX.

Ergo, si hay continuación en el DAX puede haber más recompensa para los bajistas porque parece que van más de chulitos aguantando.


----------



## mataresfacil (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de hoy de Gamesa es bajista sin contemplaciones. Se puede pegar un buen paseo hacia abajo. Está al límite de irse de bareta .... de momento.



Pero que putada mas grande, lo dicho ha sido entrar e irse a tomar por saco, espero que lleves razon y a largo plazo sea un valor para ganar dinero.

La verdad es que lo parece, no le va mal, ha hecho los deberes y esta firmando bastantes contratos y tiende a la diversificacion, es de las pocas empresas serias del IBEX, por lo menos le da vueltas amuchos bancos patrios.

Evidentemente su valor no es 35€, pero 1,50€ tampoco meparece que sea el suyo.

A esperar toca.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Vean la gracieta de Netflix, no se puede ir corriendo detrás de los precios.
El negocio de estos señores es cobrar por ver películas en internet. Creo que sobra decir que es algo que es fácil conseguir gratis. No obstante, es un valor que da mucho juego hacia arriba y hacia abajo.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2012)

ibex:


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> ve unos cortos?



Por debajo de 1,6 sí pero con precaución.


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Un total de 11 países de la UE, entre ellos España, crearán tasa financiera



¿saben qué? me acaban de entrar ganas de que España deje la UE. Habrá que vivir aquí por el clima pero tener el dinero lejos de aquí, mejor en cualquier paraiso fiscal, estará totalmente justificado a partir de ahora.

¡Que se metan su afán recaudatorio por donde les quepa!


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

First Solar está para seguirla a diario porque está definiendo una pauta que puede tener un importante movimiento dependiendo de si confirma por el norte o por el sur. Por abajo, aguanta mientras no rompa los 20 y por arriba está muy claro que la señal importante está delimitada por la MM200 que está ahora en 24.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Venga , a por los 1400.

Pues no queda escombrera ni ná...


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿saben qué? me acaban de entrar ganas de que España deje la UE. Habrá que vivir aquí por el clima pero tener el dinero lejos de aquí, mejor en cualquier paraiso fiscal, estará totalmente justificado a partir de ahora.
> 
> ¡Que se metan su afán recaudatorio por donde les quepa!



Iba a decir que sería estupendo que así fuera pero en el fondo no deja de ser un sufrimiento baldío porque el problema de España son los españoles y los castuzos más que el euro.
Sería un enorme paso al sufrimiento que no serviría para arreglar el tema. Al final, lo mejor es tirar millas hasta que explote y cada uno que vaya definiendo su posición en el banquillo de los acusados en el end_of_game.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

El Dax ahora mismo es como domar un Mustang, pero cuando vas bien agarrado es difícil que te larguen


AIOOOO SILVERRRR


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así es, es de esperar un barrido bajista para después coger el arreón final hasta las elecciones. El gran problema, como dices, es que está más que cantado y todo el mundo está apuntado a esa estrategia. *No obstante, es Bernie y su FED quienes pueden estar gobernando el proceso y ellos no buscan cazar gacelas como podría ser el caso de los grandes bancos de inversión y hedge funds.*
> Sea como sea, to be continued.



Acabas de explicarle a Bernanke por qué no puede usar la subida de la bolsa como mecanismo de transmisión de la política monetaria con la misma efectividad que podía hacerse hace 20 años.

PORQUE A LA MAYORÍA DE GACELAS DE HOY NO LAS BENEFICIAS, APUESTAN LARGO Y CORTO Y LAS JODES VIVAS PORQUE CUANDO VEN TANTO MAMONEO SE PONEN A LA CONTRA.

Bernanke le complica la vida a los daytraders que son quienes tienen que gastar y emprender, no los abuelos cebolletas always long.

Yo le tengo más miedo a Bernanke que a todos los HF del mundo, porque Bernanke aburre a las ovejas y te hace precipitarte, 50 sesiones verdes con volatilidad cero con el mismo patrón machacón ni son bolsa ni son nada, o se lo dejas hacer a un robot (cuanto más tonto, mejor, que pille patrones facilitos y los repita ad nauseam) o te cortas las venas de sopor.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Bankia, cómo me alegro de tí.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Han intentado una subidita pero..


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El Dax ahora mismo es como domar un Mustang, pero cuando vas bien agarrado es difícil que te larguen
> 
> 
> AIOOOO SILVERRRR



Va Ud. como el llanero solitario....


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Acabas de explicarle a Bernanke por qué no puede usar la subida de la bolsa como mecanismo de transmisión de la política monetaria con la misma efectividad que podía hacerse hace 20 años.
> 
> PORQUE A LA MAYORÍA DE GACELAS DE HOY NO LAS BENEFICIAS, APUESTAN LARGO Y CORTO Y LAS JODES VIVAS PORQUE CUANDO VEN TANTO MAMONEO SE PONEN A LA CONTRA.
> 
> ...



Bernie es el anti trader. Te mete 20 sesiones seguidas soporíferas si lo que buscas es movimiento intradía. Lo controlan poquito a poquito hacia arriba sin margen a que los "rápidos" tengan opción.
Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas. Aún así, se puede ganar dinero aunque menos de lo que se puede perder si uno no va a su rebufo.

En general, lo hace por los larguistas de los bancos etc.... fondos de pensiones .... o por que sea. Es una forma de transmitir tranquilidad, dice ....

Basta ver el VIX y sus sucedáneos.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Creo que la tasa Tobin puede ser el mayor error táctico de Alemania en los últimos 30 años. No estando por ahí metidos los usanos y los british ...... no sé no sé.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Va Ud. como el llanero solitario....



No crea






Alguno se ha apuntado al carro o me lo he encontrado por el camino


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Algunas perlas del amigo Tim.

"Las reformas que han llevado a cabo (en Europa) van a tardar años y años en dar frutos, incluso si uno es optimista (...). Lo más probable es que veamos durante largo tiempo un ambiente desafiante para el crecimiento en Europa", subrayó Geithner.

En una conferencia auspiciada por la Confederación de Industria de la India (CII) con motivo de su visita a este país, Geithner afirmó que Europa "sigue siendo la gran incertidumbre" en el contexto de la crisis económica global.

"No es sorprendente que el FMI recuerde a los líderes (europeos) cómo han de hacer su trabajo", afirmó.

El FMI recortó ayer un poco los pronósticos de crecimiento en la Eurozona para 2012 y 2013 y mantuvo las contracciones previstas para España sin grandes cambios, al tiempo que alertó de que la recesión en la periferia "está extendiéndose a otras economías en la región".

En su alocución de hoy ante el empresariado indio, Geithner defendió que "una de las lecciones" que se extraen de la crisis internacional "es que las economías más potentes necesitan recordar a la gente" que "la recuperación requiere muchísimo tiempo".

"Es muy importante mantener una política durante un periodo de tiempo sostenido para fortalecer el crecimiento y reducir los márgenes de los riesgos financieros", dijo el titular del Tesoro estadounidense.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Mi posición ahora mismo:

Cuatro posiciones sobre eur/dol 1.2979 ....1.2975


Dos sobre Dax 7307-7315


----------



## Mulder (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que la tasa Tobin puede ser el mayor error táctico de Alemania en los últimos 30 años. No estando por ahí metidos los usanos y los british ...... no sé no sé.



Precisamente eso es lo que criticaba antes, aunque estoy de acuerdo en que el problema de España son los propios españoles.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

LOL







Chinazo, le falta algún grafiquito?


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

El intradía del DAX está siendo más honesto de lo que acostumbra. Vean el patrón perfecto que sigue en timeframe de minutos. Cada paso más abajo, con velón rojo en un minuto. Después marear y de nuevo velote rojo.


----------



## ponzi (9 Oct 2012)

Parece que la paciencia al final si es una virtud. eh Bertok


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Un chicharro que puede dar alegrías es "Mysti&co."

Si llamas a la perrera mediante ouija te lo habilitan para operar.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Venga , que quedan 40 puntos de nada en el SP...

No hay dolor para los largos


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Para los intrépidos, Apple sobre una importante línea de soporte.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Ciñan stops porsiaca:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Sr. BL, ¿la escala de la izquierda el el saldo de contratos?


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. BL, ¿la escala de la izquierda el el saldo de contratos?



Se le deben dar mejor los power point que los gráficos ¿no?

:XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

El SP va a amenazar con perder los 40. Ojo con los enganchones y sobre todo a ver si va a aparecer un velote verde en timeframe de horas.


----------



## rbotic statistics (9 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo no se ustedes, pero yo me he puesto mis mejores galas para compartir con el mistico 7700.



Queríais verlo superado?
De momento aguanta como un campeón... pero eso si, sigo sin ver el famoso gran guano que tenía que llevarse por delante a los gacélidos del santuario.

S2s


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. BL, ¿la escala de la izquierda el el saldo de contratos?



No, es un indicador propietario tuneado.

En dos años el máximo-mínimo de ese indicador en el SP ha sido de +200.000 y -200.000 aproximadamente (esto último coincidiendo con sesiones bajistas en los amagos de caída entre QE'n)

La mayor parte de las veces que toca los -30.000 en la primera media hora o así de sesión del SP se da la vuelta a lo bestia (cazo-man).

Tengo que tabular esos datos y operar según esos porcentajes (robot-tonto style) pero soy un vago.

En el Dax no llevo tanto la cuenta de la curva de distribución de probabilidades para operar que me da ese indicador pero no suele alcanzar niveles tan altos, por cierto, ayer y el viernes el Dax alcanzó niveles más altos que el SP en ese indicador.

Y si te cuento más ya tendría que pedirte know how.

Ahora está en unos -50.000 SP y en unos -22.000 DAX se puede abrir un largo con stop pero yo no acepto reclamaciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP va a amenazar con perder los 40. Ojo con los enganchones y sobre todo a ver si va a aparecer un velote verde en timeframe de horas.



Como rompa los 1435 nos vamos al carajo. Por supuesto, no lo hará hoy ni mañana...


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Esta vez el SP como toque los 1439, puede ser la definitiva. Flash crack ojo que me forro!!!


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Se le deben dar mejor los power point que los gráficos ¿no?
> 
> :XX:



Di algo malo de Excel y te dejo sin pensión.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ciñan stops porsiaca:



Pos pa mi que la escala de la izquierda es el SP... la cotización vamos.

Y lo amarillo los contratos ¿no?



GT necesitamos un cursillo conjunto de CCC.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Di algo malo de Excel y te dejo sin pensión.



HOYGA!!!! que ayer en un hilo, en el que fui vilmente insultado , hice apología del excell y tengo testigos. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos pa mi que la escala de la izquierda es el SP... la cotización vamos.
> 
> Y lo amarillo los contratos ¿no?
> 
> ...



LOL! me refería a la de la derecha, BL es sabio y me ha entendido.

Usted es un cizañero y un comiuniti manaller de esos!


----------



## Kenpachi (9 Oct 2012)

¿Que le ha pasado hoy al Dolar?. Esta subiendo con mucha fuerza en todos sus cruces.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (9 Oct 2012)

Coñe, es verdad, yo me refería a la de la derecha, supuse que se refería a lo amarillo. ::

Disculpa: es que en mi casa se ve a la izquierda porque pongo el monitor al revés.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Miren a la mierda que se dedica Telefónica ..... así esperan triunfar en el mercado. Estos señores aún no se han dado cuenta que en el mundo de la telefonía móvil, la gente es capaz de gastarse los cuartos cuando hay calidad y prestigio. Se piensan que van a triunfar porque hagan lo contrario a Google / Apple. O quizá es que no son capaces de hacer algo mejor.

â€˜Smartphoneâ€™ por menos de 100 euros | TecnologÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coñe, es verdad, yo me refería a la de la derecha, supuse que se refería a lo amarillo. ::
> 
> Disculpa: es que en mi casa se ve a la izquierda porque pongo el monitor al revés.



Eso mismo hace nuestro hamijo del hilo, cuando se equivoca en la entrada (casi siempre) lo pone boca abajo, lo lo mira por el espejo tipo REDRUM ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso mismo hace nuestro hamijo del hilo, cuando se equivoca en la entrada (casi siempre) lo pone boca abajo, lo lo mira por el espejo tipo REDRUM ::



Lo que ve en el espejo es ssader


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> ¿Que le ha pasado hoy al Dolar?. Esta subiendo con mucha fuerza en todos sus cruces.



Muy curiosa la gran lucha de divisas que existe across the world. El dolar tiene que devaluarse de forma acelerada porque imprime a destajo .... pero la gente no termina de comprar masivamente otros cruces porque euro y demás .... apestan y están peor quizá que los usanos por mucho que no impriman.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2012)

Mr Pollastre, con lo de la tasa, debe de estar emborracharse lo que le acaban de hacer a su daxie, creo que va a tener tener que mirar WS


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Y quedan los resultados de Alcoa...Jur

Como metan una vela escombro van a petar assholes por doquier...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy curiosa la gran lucha de divisas que existe across the world. El dolar tiene que devaluarse de forma acelerada porque imprime a destajo .... pero la gente no termina de comprar masivamente otros cruces porque euro y demás .... apestan y están peor quizá que los usanos *por mucho que no impriman*.



¿está seguro que en €uropa no se le está dando a la maquinita?

La M3 mide eso, ¿verdad?

Pues mire







Lo que no entiendo es por qué el tipo de la web ha representado al revés la escala de tiempos (X).

AGREGADOS MONETARIOS-ZONA EURO-M3-CVE-TASA VARIAC INTERANUAL / Sector Monetario, Financiero y Bursátil - Series de indicadores de coyuntura económica y Síntesis de indicadores económicos - Tematicas.org


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Veo un corto de scalping muy majo en DAX. En los 40.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿está seguro que en €uropa no se le está dando a la maquinita?
> 
> La M3 mide eso, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Me refiero en la misma medida. Aquí está imprimiendo hasta el apuntador. El dinero físico dejará de existir porque van a acabar con el papel.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

huele a guano pero yo no me fío y lo que espero es una buena raya verde en timeframe de horas en el Standard and Poors 500.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿está seguro que en €uropa no se le está dando a la maquinita?
> 
> La M3 mide eso, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

a mandal:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a mandal:



Ahora esa gráfica hay que interpretarla, pero me tengo que pirar.. lo mismo luego la discutimos.

Para ir abriendo boca: Baja la M3 la gente hace líquidos sus depósitos a largo plazo, o se deshace de deuda con vencimiento superior a 2 años.....


Sube la M1: La peña se acojona y prefiere tener el dinero en el bolsillo, o los bancos deshacen posiciones en deuda a largo plazo aumentando el dinerillo con más liquidez...

Cuando decimos imprimir no es una máquina gastando tinta..existen distintos mecanismos para poner liquidez en circulación, controlando la inflación y metiendo "sangre" al sistema.


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Coincido. Aquí queda un trecho que bajar... el SP se va primero a los 1440-42y de ahí a los 1400 en un ti-tá.
> 
> Disclaimer: recuerde que soy el oso más recalcitrante que pueda usted encontrar... y que ni yo mismo sigo mis proyecciones...
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si guaneamos de verdad, que estaba cerquita de cumplir mi objetivo anual y últimamente me están dando pal pelo...



Esteeee.... ¿yalodecíayo...?


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

8 pipos de reward en DAX (funcionó el nivel de 40). Cerramos que nos los van a llevar si no.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 8 pipos de reward en DAX (funcionó el nivel de 40). Cerramos que nos los van a llevar si no.



No es normal. No es normal.

Estoy haciendo una estadística de todos tus: "echen un ojo a ...." y de tús "veo un...."

Tú eres La Bruja Lola¡

:8:


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Huele a goma quemada. Aquí se está patinando y volvemos al escenario que es probable tantear por debajo de 40. Be careful y miren el chart de horas por si aparece el velote verde de los huevos.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No es normal. No es normal.
> 
> Estoy haciendo una estadística de todos tus: "echen un ojo a ...." y de tús "veo un...."
> 
> ...



Pues apunta que hace días dije que mirasen Alpha Natural Resources y después hablaba de miren el carbón. Compré el día 4 a 6,62 y aguanté una bajada hasta 6,45 aprox. He vendido hace un rato a 7,17. Póngale un tick al aviso.

Por lo demás, estoy limpio de acciones (excepto las largoplacistas de herencia en Gamesa) pero viendo muy de cerca a First Solar.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Miren también las plateras y algunas biotech de las que se comentan por aquí asíduamente.
Las solares chinas hay que verlas siempre pero desde lejos. Les queda goma que quemar y pasar por un amplio proceso de quiebras en las que quedarán las más fuertes.


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2012)

Mi nivel para el SP se ha quedado exactamente un punto por debajo del mínimo... sieggquee...

Si hay reacción fuerte no hay problema, pero cuando nos quedamos a esta distancia y empezamos a tontear... para cuando cierro he dejado escapar una bonita parte del beneficio...


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Meses atrás, Piratón trajo al hilo el magnífico chart de Riotinto. Ahí sigue sin terminar de concretar pero es lógico viendo la amplitud temporal del movimiento. Es un must del hilo porque ahí va a haber mucho dinero a ganar.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Piratón, anda bien en GT, no?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Piratón, anda bien en GT, no?.



Sip, a puntito de aguijonearme pandorito pero sigo dentro. Esperando que revienten los 5.15 que los a tocado ya tres veces.

Voy a buscarte el gráf de riotinto...


----------



## boquiman (9 Oct 2012)

El guano cada vez más cerca:

Foro Banco Santander - Banco Santander siempre vende antes de una gran caída en bolsa.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a mandal:



¿dónde se puede ver?, gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿dónde se puede ver?, gracias



Latest - 2.3 Monetary statistics - 2 Money, banking and investment funds - Monthly Bulletin - ECB Statistical Data Warehouse


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

Servidor a recibido una leccion de humildad , no invertir en tierra de nadie por lo menos llevo cortos desde 7830 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi posición ahora mismo:
> 
> Cuatro posiciones sobre eur/dol 1.2979 ....1.2975
> 
> ...



Tres sobre eur/dol

Una sobre dax (Piponazo extra :8

Hace tiempo que no enganchaba una serie tan buena, hablamos de un acumulado de bastante de mas de 100 puntos dax


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sip, a puntito de aguijonearme pandorito pero sigo dentro. Esperando que revienten los 5.15 que los a tocado ya tres veces.
> 
> Voy a buscarte el gráf de riotinto...



No te preocupes, yo los charts me los curro pero me da pereza subirlos.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Atentos señores now!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

No lo dejan caer aunque está cerquita. Apple ya está un 2 y medio % respecto a mínimos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

el sp500 tiene pinta de doble techito pero viendo el vix creo que de 1430 no pasa :Baile:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

ohhhhhhhhh Yes!!!

Como elefante en cacharrería...se les veía venir de lejos mamma mia

Que leches buscan???


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

los indices aun no cumplen sus objetivos asi que cuidado con el guano que no es de calidad :no:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

En 10 minutos me lo cuentas....


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En 10 minutos me lo cuentas....



de 1430 no pasa chaval , a menos que sea un doble techito entonces se va aprox a los 1380 .

pero fijate en el macd del vix en semanal esta rompiendo al alza pero me da que lo van a arreglar ienso:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Chaval que buena vela, a los 10 minutos...no hace falta llegar a los 1430. 

Estos puntos son un dinerito por contrato. 

Cuando estamos serios, estamos serios y hoy es uno de esos días donde se hacen objetivos para un trimestre.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Chaval que buena vela, a los 10 minutos...no hace falta llegar a los 1430.
> 
> Estos puntos son un dinerito por contrato.
> 
> Cuando estamos serios, estamos serios y hoy es uno de esos días donde se hacen objetivos para un trimestre.



deja algo no ? : ademas pocos trimestres te quedan ya :ouch:


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Cuota de post cruzados con troll cubierta por hoy...


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Los 40 aguantan, no va a ser fácil. Desde luego, el SP cuando quiere bajar con alegría .... suele ser bastante más expeditivo. Cuidado con fakes y demás zarandajas que es lo que puede suceder en las próximas 48 horas.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 40 aguantan, no va a ser fácil. Desde luego, el SP cuando quiere bajar con alegría .... suele ser bastante más expeditivo. Cuidado con fakes y demás zarandajas que es lo que puede suceder en las próximas 48 horas.



Llevo las gafas de cerca... 8:


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Curioso que nadie habla de la plata. Anticipa muy bien los movimientos y ahora es sospechoso que va por detrás de las pautas de los índices.


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)

Futus Dax. Ojo con el euro.

Algo pasa, al cierre no me gustaría perderme los movimientos USA.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Alcoa de mi vida


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Lo pueden dejar justo sobre los 40 (el nivel last call está en 35) sobre el cierre. Ideal para hacer un movimiento X en el after con las noticias de resultados en la "república usa y quita del nigger sociolistorrillo malvesador_de_datos_del_paro".


----------



## FranR (9 Oct 2012)




----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Menudo estropicio el de hoy en Netflix para los que llegaron tarde. Han dejado la vela de ayer totalmente en pelotas por delante y por detrás.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Hace tiempo que un after no pega una vela escombro...

no digo ná


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Hablo mucho de los 40 en SP porque por ahí pasa una buena directriz alcista. Sin embargo, hay un pequeño soporte en 35 y en 30 está el target de la figura formada en timeframe de horas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

dale, y más jerga :no:

Vela escombro

:XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2012)

Cierre pegado a los 40 y muchos valores en muchos sitios diferentes que están en niveles de pre-guano. Ideal para hacer un fake, o no. Vamos a verlo.
Estamos en momentos pa´hombres. Gatorrotrospos por favor que se abstengan. Hoy han recibido una buena lección de humildad y ahora toca la siguiente lección: saber estarse quieto ........... ya que callado ni con super-glue!
Vaya lección gratis que te vas a llevar, deferencia en exclusiva del burbuja.info HVEI35.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> dale, y más jerga :no:
> 
> Vela escombro
> 
> :XX:



Somos la _new-age_ de los canteros medievales


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cierre pegado a los 40 y muchos valores en muchos sitios diferentes que están en niveles de pre-guano. Ideal para hacer un fake, o no. Vamos a verlo.
> Estamos en momentos pa´hombres. Gatorrotrospos por favor que se abstengan. Hoy han recibido una buena lección de humildad y ahora toca la siguiente lección: saber estarse quieto ........... ya que callado ni con super-glue!
> Vaya lección gratis que te vas a llevar, deferencia en exclusiva del burbuja.info HVEI35.



Marranearán hasta los 50 y en poco tiempo atacan los 35 de nuevo...

Lo importante es hacer una pesadilla a los que compraron el Viernes pasado por el dato usa del empleo


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

alcoa :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Somos la _new-age_ de los canteros medievales



LOL, imagínese dentro de unos años a la chica que comenta la bolsa por las mañanas en las noticias diciendo:

"Después de la vela escombro de ayer, los mercados se encuentran muy temerosos ante una nueva visita de pandoro que les deje más escocíos que el culo del jatencio"


:LOL:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL, imagínese dentro de unos años a la chica que comenta la bolsa por las mañanas en las noticias diciendo:
> 
> "Después de la vela escombro de ayer, los mercados se encuentran muy temerosos ante una nueva visita de pandoro que les deje más escocíos que el culo del jatencio"
> 
> ...



...los niveles místicos todavía no se cumplieron, se espera que pepón aparezca para contrarestar el guano. Mientras tanto el ojete-calor sigue intenso. Se pide a los hinversores que tenga FED"

:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

servidor posee el conocimiento , solo que su soberbia le puede , es algo que falta de pulir :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

gacelas vendiendo apple a saco , se viene pepon :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Alcoa Earnings Exceed Estimates After Productivity Improves - Bloomberg

*Alcoa’s net loss was $143 million, or 13 cents a share, compared with net income of $172 million, or 15 cents, a year earlier*, the New York-based company said today in a statement. Excluding legal and environmental remediation costs, it had per- share profit of 3 cents. The average of 18 estimates compiled by Bloomberg was for break-even earnings per share. Sales fell to $5.83 billion from $6.42 billion, beating the $5.56 billion average of 10 estimates.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

alcoa pierde platita :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> alcoa pierde platita :Baile:



que son estimaciones maestro :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Oct 2012)

Alcoa publica Ingresos 3T $5.830 millones; Previsión $5.540 millones 
BPA 3T $0,03; Previsión $0,03


----------



## bertok (9 Oct 2012)

Guanas noches.

Al culibex le cuesta romper pero cuando rompa no hará prisioneros.

Les dejo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2012)

Jo jo

No teníamos bastante con Facebook...

Twitter recorta sus alas y retrasa su posible salida a bolsa hasta 2014 - elEconomista.es

TRAS LA DECEPCIÓN DE FACEBOOK Y ZYNGA


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2012)

Vaya ownage en el POP. ¡Con lo que va a caer y aún queda gente dentro!!! :::ouch:

Los institucionales tendrán un papel secundario en la ampliación de Popular


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2012)

subanme este hilo y bajanme esos indices :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias, y felices.

Encantador en el trato personal el mistico 7700. Afable y muy hablador. Espero que podamos alternar con el un par mas de dias, parece un mistico con muchas cosas que decir.

7221 en er dax. Me tiembla el raton con 200 puntos en verde. La avaricia de ver un 6 como primera cifra me esta pudiendo. Mr.P que ve usted para hoy?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Ay mi madre que mameaotoa :XX: :XX: :XX:

yo no se de donde sacan usted y el sr.Pepitoria esas imagenes pero son geniales.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2012)

cerrados cortos 7830-7700 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Cierra los cortos JJJ?

Es una clara señal de mantenerlos para el resto. Tengo que pagar el seguro de los coches, no me gafes Jato, no me gafes.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2012)

reanudamos cortos 7730 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> reanudamos cortos 7730 :Baile:



:

me estas volviendo loco, ahora me toca cerrar los cortos. Aclarate o acabamos pagandole la extra de navidad al broker en comisiones..


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Hincreivle....

50% posibilidades de acertar y siempre falla...POL DIOS


----------



## paulistano (10 Oct 2012)

BUenos días tengan.

Veremos qué pasa, abogo por caídas chungas hoy.....anque el velote verde de ahora hace plantearse la misticidad de los 7700.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

En el día del señor de 2012 le hacemos entrega de la gran orden del cresting, por su fidelidad a pandoro, y ofrecer sus cavidades para su uso y disfrute.


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Oct 2012)

Buenos días, no es país para gacelas.

Quíen andaba metido en prisa?? Espero que se haya salido a tiempo.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Ahora...parece que el agua está templada.

Aparten que voy de culo Banzaiiiii 


Dax ..cubierto con posiciones de por allí arriba

Cerca del objetivo marcado, pero un presentimiento me dice que hay que perforarlo, cual cavidad gatuna.


----------



## Burbujilimo (10 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días, no es país para gacelas.
> 
> Quíen andaba metido en prisa?? Espero que se haya salido a tiempo.



Salté en dos fases. La primera mitad la solté en ligeras plusvalias y la segunda mitad en bastantes minusvalías. Entré sobre los 0,41 y solté la mitad en 0,42 y la otra mitad en 0,375 (o 0,37 no recuerdo ahora, pero lo postee en su momento) y no he vuelto a mirarlo...

PD: Ya si lo he mirado, 0,325, joder que hostia...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días, no es país para gacelas.
> 
> Quíen andaba metido en prisa?? Espero que se haya salido a tiempo.



Habrán salido con....*prisa*


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Entrada en zona de negociación, lucha a brazo partido.

Ha dado oportunidad a cubrirse, pero aquí hay que buscar >20 y poner algo de nuestra virginidad en juego.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Entrada medida GATO







Y no babees el teclado cuando ves esta demostración de conoshimiento y humirdá


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

"Papipas"

Again.....


----------



## nombre (10 Oct 2012)

Cuando terminan las emisiones de España de este octubre? por conveniencia nos han traído de la mano hasta aquí y cuando pase, vendrá lo que dice el fmi de la prima. 

A cuantos puntos ibex equivaldrán 750 puntos prima?

Netanyahu(o cómo se escriba) adelanta elecciones a enero... La qué se va a Liar va a ser curiosa::


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

La zona de entrada es clara.....go go!!!!!


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Cuando terminan las emisiones de España de este octubre? por conveniencia nos han traído de la mano hasta aquí y cuando pase, vendrá lo que dice el fmi de la prima.
> 
> A cuantos puntos ibex equivaldrán 750 puntos prima?
> 
> Netanyahu(o cómo se escriba) adelanta elecciones a enero... La qué se va a Liar va a ser curiosa::



el 19 y sobre todo 26 son las fechas claves de este mes.


Ibex sub 4500


----------



## atman (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> el 21 y sobre todo 28 son las fechas claves de este mes.
> 
> 
> Ibex sub 4500



Entre medias llega Moody's nos baja a bono basura y ya tenemos completo el guión.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2012)

cierro cortos 7730-7740 :ouch:

servidor a aprendido su ultima leccion , aprovechar solo un 70% de los rallys que en el 30% restante le despluman en la tierra de nadie .

quedo a la espera del nivel FOSA COMUN de alguna forma lo alcanzaran y ahi es donde no hay que invertir :no:


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

El 17 también es para apuntarlo en la agenda, pero considero la amortización del 26 totalmente crítica.

Venga ese daxxxx por el desagüe YA!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Entre medias llega Moody's nos baja a bono basura y ya tenemos completo el guión.



El guión estará completo con un epílogo escrito por los srs. Cóndor y Tonuel....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro cortos 7730-7740 :ouch:
> 
> servidor a aprendido su ultima leccion , aprovechar solo un 70% de los rallys que en el 30% restante le despluman en la tierra de nadie .
> 
> quedo a la espera del nivel FOSA COMUN de alguna forma lo alcanzaran y ahi es donde no hay que invertir :no:





Vale...ya podemos caer.

Lo siento macho..pero lo tuyo es de estudio científico.


----------



## nombre (10 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Entre medias llega Moody's nos baja a bono basura y ya tenemos completo el guión.



pensando, pensando... Digo yo, no estará Rajao y cia apretando el culo a soltar todo el pufo de octubre y luego no pedir rescate, y por eso se están poniendo nervioso hasta el fmi, viendo como se le descarria una oveja? ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2012)

p.obj. popular 0.6


segun credit suisse


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Oct 2012)

lectura interesante: La Carta de la Bolsa - Un misterioso programa informático acapara el 4% de toda la actividad de trading


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Oct 2012)

Buenas.

Compro unas santanderinas a 5.81, Stop ajustadillo. Que dios me pille confesado y pandoro con vaselina.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> pensando, pensando... Digo yo, no estará Rajao y cia apretando el culo a soltar todo el pufo de octubre y luego no pedir rescate, y por eso se están poniendo nervioso hasta el fmi, viendo como se le descarria una oveja? ::



Da igual, al mes siguiente más de lo mismo

Perdona pero me he hecho un lío con las fechas...mucho lío entre seguir las posiciones y tanta línea

Te dejo enlace

http://www.tesoro.es/doc/SP/CalendarioLetras.pdf

Calendario de subastas de Bonos y Obligaciones del Estado para 2011


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vale...ya podemos caer.
> 
> Lo siento macho..pero lo tuyo es de estudio científico.



:XX: es simplemente que yo voy a por los grandes rallys , ahi soy bueno 

los movimientos justo antes de alcanzar los objetivos son tierra de nadie y ahi es donde no debo invertir , ahora mismo estaria jubilado y lo mas pendejo es que ya sabia donde no debia invertir .

pero ahora que tengo el conocimiento supremo me siento a esperar el nivel FOSA COMUN


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: es simplemente que yo voy a por los grandes rallys , ahi soy bueno
> 
> los movimientos justo antes de alcanzar los objetivos son tierra de nadie y ahi es donde no debo invertir , ahora mismo estaria jubilado y lo mas pendejo es que ya sabia donde no debia invertir .
> 
> pero ahora que tengo el conocimiento supremo me siento a esperar el nivel FOSA COMUN



Mira....llegas a esperar cinco minutos más y ya estarías en beneficios :XX: en tu paper trading. :XX:


Hincreivle hamijo Hincreivle

Desde luego que espectáculo más lamentable nos está ofreciendo :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Oct 2012)

¿ya han desayunado hoy?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lectura interesante: La Carta de la Bolsa - Un misterioso programa informático acapara el 4% de toda la actividad de trading



¿Pero eso es hacer HFT o ataques de denegación de servicio de baja intensidad?

Que no vendan la moto para colar más impuestos, por favor, si alguien monopoliza el 10% del ancho de banda del mercado sin cruzar ni una sola orden estamos hablando del equivalente a que una empresa ponga a toda su flota de autobuses a dar vueltas a la misma rotonda para joder a los demás.

¿Qué cojones pinta aquí hablar de más impuestos? a los vándalos multa o a la cárcel.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Buen artículo, pero equivocada conclusión. 

Recuerdan cuando se hablaba aquí por parte de cierto personaje de las peticiones en tal nivel? ó Vamos a ver que hay?

Simplemente son anzuelos que lanzan para ver la oferta-demanda en determinado nivel de precios, pero claro a "alguien hay que echarle la culpa de todos nuestros males"

MARDITO EjPECULADORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Bueno les dejo, cupo diario de post cubierto. Mínimos crecientes demasiado bien marcados. Y muy cerca está el nivel "Ponte de espaldas a la pared que viene Pandoro pasando revista"

NO DIGO NA Y Lo DIGO TO


MAESEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! que se que le han contado cositas ¿donde se mete?


Me voy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buen artículo, pero equivocada conclusión.
> 
> Recuerdan cuando se hablaba aquí por parte de cierto personaje de las peticiones en tal nivel? ó Vamos a ver que hay?
> 
> ...



añado... y marditoh comiuniti manashers!

Epic battle ahora, no?

Da la impresión de que un tironcito para abajo y tengo que sacar el submarino a pasear....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Pero eso es hacer HFT o ataques de denegación de servicio de baja intensidad?
> 
> Que no vendan la moto para colar más impuestos, por favor, si alguien monopoliza el 10% del ancho de banda del mercado sin cruzar ni una sola orden estamos hablando del equivalente a que una empresa ponga a toda su flota de autobuses a dar vueltas a la misma rotonda para joder a los demás.
> 
> ¿Qué cojones pinta aquí hablar de más impuestos? a los vándalos multa o a la cárcel.



Hoyga! no mate al mensajero o

Hay dos partes del articulo, la info en si, que es lo que me parece interesante, y las conclusiones, con las que no estoy de acuerdo. 

Ademas, con la facil que es hecharle la culpa a los especuladores.. ::

no sea tan susceptible y tomese un activia


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2012)

la fecha es el 23... cortos


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Vuelvo para avisar....estamos en la puerta..

OJOOOOOO


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me han volatilizado parte de las posiciones del DAX de ayer. Justo antes del la última vela de entidad roja. Quieren bajar solos.
> 
> Objetivos? *A corto 7214*



Ayer 16.34 horas..


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habrán salido con....*prisa*



Las salidas de Prisa debieron haberse producido al romperse hacia abajo los 0,40. Hay que respetar las normas cuando se juega con quienes no hacen prisioneros.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Ya lo quieren llevar a los 1435.

Vamos , no hay dolor.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Curioso lo del Popular, intenta reconocer y transparentar su mierda y le atizan una buena ostia. Los demás bancos mutis por el forro y sin recibir tales ataques.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

A ver los hexpertos y bingueros senior...

DAX por debajo de los 7200, ¿it's possible?


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Buenos días!

Les veo muy animados, felicitaciones a todos los que vieron la luz, hace ahora TRES años, 1k millones de gracias, para algunos afortunados, es el momento de volver con otra ARIAd!

EXEL es la señal.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Les veo muy animados, felicitaciones a todos los que vieron la luz, hace ahora TRES años, 1k millones de gracias, para algunos afortunados, es el momento de volver con otra ARIAd!
> 
> EXEL es la señal.









Donpepito, encantado de volver a verle.

Frecuente más el hilo, por favor,... tenemos hasta una nueva mascota exótica y todo.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Les veo muy animados, felicitaciones a todos los que vieron la luz, hace ahora TRES años, 1k millones de gracias, para algunos afortunados, es el momento de volver con otra ARIAd!
> 
> EXEL es la señal.



Otro Jrande del hilo... míticas fiestas en el yate


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

De nada, veo que nadie ha tomado la senda Nasdera, recuerden, no hay nada mas engañoso que un hecho evidente!

Mantengan la FE, es su dinero el que está en juego.

Octubre es un mes wanero por EXcELencia... hay que ver la señal para la próxima oportunidad!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> *De nada, veo que nadie ha tomado la senda Nasdera*, recuerden, no hay nada mas engañoso que un hecho evidente!
> 
> Mantengan la FE, es su dinero el que está en juego.
> 
> Octubre es un mes wanero por EXcELencia... hay que ver la señal para la próxima oportunidad!



Creo que se equivoca. 

Janus por ejemplo recomienda muy frecuentemente chicharros, no tan chicharros y demás fauna exótica usana.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Perdonen, me refiero a los famosos x10 del Nasdaq, HGSI/JAZZ/VPHM y nuestra amada ARIAd.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que se equivoca.
> 
> Janus por ejemplo recomienda muy frecuentemente chicharros y demás fauna exótica usana.



LOL y yo que me meto a veces :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Un escalofrio me pasa cuando oigo la palabra...ARIAd

hahaha


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Les veo muy animados, felicitaciones a todos los que vieron la luz, hace ahora TRES años, 1k millones de gracias, para algunos afortunados, es el momento de volver con otra ARIAd!
> 
> EXEL es la señal.




Interesante el día 9 de Agosto.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Otro Jrande del hilo... míticas fiestas en el yate



alguien como nuestro amigo gatuno? soy novato


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> alguien como nuestro amigo gatuno? soy novato



Este es de verdad, sin coñas. 

Un all-star del hilo.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

55M de acciones cambiaron de manos..

Complicado con Nasdaq en modo red flag, no obstante para 2013 es una de mis favoritas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Bueno bueno bueno, yo no digo na y lo digo to.

Otra señal.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> 55M de acciones cambiaron de manos..
> 
> Complicado con Nasdaq en modo red flag, no obstante para 2013 es una de mis favoritas.



Denos entonces una recomendaciones más del nasdaq, si las hay.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Svnt, gale


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Svnt, gale



...y EXEL?

Tenemos nueva musa en el hilo...


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

EXEL, es una candidata "fortisima" x4 a medio plazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Apuntes de Trading &bull; Ver Tema - EXEL - EXELIXIS INC


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

El principal problema para invertir/arriesgar nuestro patrimonio, el timing actual, hace tres años el mercado estaba algo viciado, pero lo de hoy en día, no tiene nombre, plusvas al ultra corto plazo, no hay confianza del inversor.

Tomar beneficios, en cuanto tengas asegurado 20.00% y a esperar.


----------



## chameleon (10 Oct 2012)

coño, un donpepito !!


----------



## aksarben (10 Oct 2012)

Osti, DP, ¿dónde te habías metido? Ya pensábamos que te habían secuestrado, junto a Kuji...


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2012)

DONPEPITO, bienvenido.
aprovechando que está aquí, es posible que AGEN vuelva a estar en 7? no sea muy cruel con su respuesta.
muchas gracias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> EXEL, es una candidata "fortisima" x4 a medio plazo.





.
5Y, para perfiles tranquilos:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

EXEL puede ser una wannabe de éxito bastante buena...

Interesante mientras no pierda los 3,94


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Kujiré no realiza visitas PREcrashflash?¿?

En Nasdaq siempre hay tres / cuatro stocks x10 cada año, solo hay que intuir cuales serán a medio plazo, suelen ser las que siempre castigan en los niveles gaceleros, 1 a 2, es el rango preferido para la masacre, los Hedges son muy sádicos por naturaleza.

ARIAd es de libro, solo apagar el PC, recomendado entrar en coma inducido, al menos dos años!

Despertará con jugosas y sabrosissssssimas plusvalías!


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

AGEN, ha mantenido el tipo con el R/S, pero son de esas empresas que desprenden un tufillo a "scam"

HEB CTIC SOXM DSCO DRYSHIP NABI, las cuales nunca despegan, siempre están en el mismo ciclo.

No he puesto NVAX, por ahora, tengo esperanzas para dos / tres años.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2012)

Entro solo para saludar a DonPepito... sigo teniendo ARIAd en my list de prorealtime... por los viejos tiempos... ;-)

Si hubieramos aguantado... que fiestas nos habriamos pegado en el yate... 

Todavia tienes el muñeco de saw? Que tiempos aquellos!!! Donde andara Luca, Wataru, WBuffete, Apolocreed, Kujire, etc...

Un fuerte abrazo y me apunto tu recomendacion!!


----------



## peseteuro (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> AGEN, ha mantenido el tipo con el R/S, pero son de esas empresas que desprenden un tufillo a "scam"
> 
> HEB CTIC SOXM DSCO DRYSHIP NABI, las cuales nunca despegan, siempre están en el mismo ciclo.
> 
> No he puesto NVAX, por ahora, tengo esperanzas para dos / tres años.




Que recuerdos ! Esas son de la quinta de AAOR, DSTI, MPET, BCON , .... que a principios del 2005 pegaban bandazos de un 40% mínimo al día :baba:


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Entro solo para saludar a DonPepito... sigo teniendo ARIAd en my list de prorealtime... por los viejos tiempos... ;-)
> 
> Si hubieramos aguantado... que fiestas nos habriamos pegado en el yate...
> 
> ...




Gracias, no el Billy se lo quedó una amiga, ARIAd son esas oportunidades que siempre llevan los demás, pero nunca le toca a un conocido, desde este hilo, PUMPEamos todos, los fondos, son quienes deciden que amigos serán millonarios y cuando es el momento.

En el iBEX eso no pasará en la vida, al menos a medio plazo.

INDIx es la única que ha hecho x8 desde inicios IPO.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Curioso el caso de ARIAd, en el momento que rechazaron la apelación de LLY, no hubo efecto negativo en la cotización, esa era la señal clara, para mantenerlas y seguir con el plan.

Luego con el pufo de RIDA, se notaba a millas de los malos resultados, no la bajaron, en marzo 2012 con la confirmación de FDA, igual... subieron hasta los max de hoy.

Si tiene un plan, es imposible luchar contra lo evidente, dentro de poco, la llevaran a niveles de HGSI DNDN AMARIN , es lo de siempre, cuando nadie confia en ellas, suben a niveles irreales.

Quien entraría ahora?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2012)

Por cierto, que fue de Pepon... ?


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Oct 2012)

Acabo de leer lo de la tasa Tobin.

Ya estoy tan hasta la polla que no tengo que he tomado una decisión.

En España me quedo yo fisicamente y lo justo para pequeños imprevistos.

Se acabó invertir aquí, se acabó ahorrar aquí y se acabó todo lo que suponga pagar un duro extra para mantener esta mierda en pie.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por cierto, que fue de Pepon... ?



Se quedó en que el IBEX se iba a los 13.500, te hablo de finales de 2009, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Se quedó en que el IBEX se iba a los 13.500, te hablo de finales de 2009, si no recuerdo mal.



Ya, ya... la del forero pepon ya la conocía, digo la de la persona que había detrás, y que DP conocía... se hizo millonario o está en la trena...? )

Creo que operaba con bonos, espero que se pusiera corto... o

Saludos...


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que se equivoca.
> 
> Janus por ejemplo recomienda muy frecuentemente chicharros, no tan chicharros y demás fauna exótica usana.



Discrepo y no tolero que meta a SAN, IBE .... en el mismo saco que las Patriot, First etc... Yo siempre hablo de calidad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Gracias, no el Billy se lo quedó una amiga, ARIAd son esas oportunidades que siempre llevan los demás, pero nunca le toca a un conocido, desde este hilo, PUMPEamos todos, los fondos, son quienes deciden que amigos serán millonarios y cuando es el momento.
> 
> En el iBEX eso no pasará en la vida, al menos a medio plazo.
> 
> INDIx es la única que ha hecho x8 desde inicios IPO.



OMG! una aparición! Welcome back!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Discrepo y no tolero que meta a SAN, IBE .... en el mismo saco que las Patriot, First etc... Yo siempre hablo de calidad.



Tienes razón,...mejor voy a abrirme una cuenta en Poker Stars ::


----------



## torrefacto (10 Oct 2012)

Como veis entrar largo en SAN (2 o 3 años) ??


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Oct 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como veis entrar largo en SAN (2 o 3 años) ??



el ibex es bajista chaval :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Hay barricada en los 7200 del DAX por lo que veo...


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como veis entrar largo en SAN (2 o 3 años) ??



Bien pero la clave es el "To" de cuando comienza esa inversión, por llamarlo de alguna manera.

Has visto al tito Botín comprando a mansalva en Julio y vendiendo ahora?. El zorro cuidando a las gallinas, perdón a las gacelas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2012)

Se ha abierto el velatorio de España


----------



## Silenciosa (10 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Se ha abierto el velatorio de España



Esta me la se.

La casa de Bernarda Alba.


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Oct 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> Como veis entrar largo en SAN (2 o 3 años) ??



Te digan lo que te digan el precio de los bancos es barato, te explico.

Llevamos 2 años con ellos alumbrados por el ojo de Sauron, en el momento que mire en otra direccion, y lo hara, todos los bancos van a subir.

Cuando va a ocurrir esto? pues pueden pasar, uno dos o tres años, pero pasara.

Comprar San o BBVA por menos de 6€ la accion es dinero seguro a largo plazo. Lo que no te puedo decir es si la venta final se hara a 7, 8, 9 o 15 leuros. Pero por ahi debe de andar, evidentemente no vas a vender a 60 ni nada de eso, pero unos euros te pillas fijo.

Suerte.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

> Como veis entrar largo en SAN (2 o 3 años) ??



Prefiero bbva. Si me dan a elegir una sola empresa a los precios actuales me quedo con iberdrola. Y si tengo que elegir un modelo de negocio al margen de su capitalizacion Inditex (pero 60000 mill son muchos mill)


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Veo algo de rebote en el DAX


----------



## Benditaliquidez (10 Oct 2012)

Sesión gacelera, gacelera, el arreón bajista de ayer sigue vigente, en USA no ha entrado el acelerón con volumen que hacen habitualmente en los primeros minutos.

Bienvenido Donpepito, quiero recomendarle una biotecnológica del Ibex, se llama Bankia, ahora mismo cotiza a un euro pero sus gestores están trabajando en un nuevo fármaco capaz de transformar la sangre de los españoles en dinero contante y sonante, de momento están en la primera fase del proceso de aprobación por parte de la UE...

Pero ahí hay dinero, X2, X3, X?

¿Qué opina? ::


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Señores ¿Estamos todos para el guano?


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2012)

Es buen momento ahora que todos esperais guanazo que lo suban a 8450


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores ¿Estamos todos para el guano?



¿tu crees?


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿tu crees?



Esta a huevo

los principales en nivel de ruptura 1439 y 7214

El Euro un poco subido, tormenta perfecta

Veremos si tenemos sacudidas que nos hagan reir.


AHI VIENEN!!!!!!!!


Gandalf es PODEROSO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

*GT of mai laif!!!* :baba:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores ¿Estamos todos para el guano?





Preparada, en liquidez a la espera de que pase algo y de que vuelvan a funcionar sus niveles ( se echan en falta)


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

EL Churribex tirando arriba y los índices de verdad luchando por no perder 8-25 respectivamente :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

El dax está en modo barricada. Complicado que lo tiren.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Preparada, en liquidez a la espera de que pase algo y de que vuelvan a funcionar sus niveles ( se echan en falta)




De momento aportando lo que puedo en los germanos!!!

Que no rompen por sus muelas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (10 Oct 2012)

san en 3.99 una vez y en 3 otra vez para muy largo


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax está en modo barricada. Complicado que lo tiren.



Esta claro donde quieren sujetarlo, y que no se vaya de las manos.

Con el bobama perdiendo cuota de votantes... a quemar las naves.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Sesión gacelera, gacelera, el arreón bajista de ayer sigue vigente, en USA no ha entrado el acelerón con volumen que hacen habitualmente en los primeros minutos.
> 
> Bienvenido Donpepito, quiero recomendarle una biotecnológica del Ibex, se llama Bankia, ahora mismo cotiza a un euro pero sus gestores están trabajando en un nuevo fármaco capaz de transformar la sangre de los españoles en dinero contante y sonante, de momento están en la primera fase del proceso de aprobación por parte de la UE...
> 
> ...



Ya ha salido el tren en los 0.5x pero es probable que veamos un R/S para Bankia.

Como recuerdo ese zixarrón llamado ZELTIA ... ahí sigue en el fanwano...


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

De nuevo en niveles escombro hamijos mios.








Le quedan pocos recambios de butano al kameamei este...


----------



## paulistano (10 Oct 2012)

sería demasiado bonito un velón rojo en el ibex para el cierre...jeje

situación complicada en la que nos encontramos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

Los mijticoh atpc :roto:

LOL que te LOL con GT adv. Tech [ Januuuuuu ]


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> sería demasiado bonito un velón rojo en el ibex para el cierre...jeje
> 
> situación complicada en la que nos encontramos



En mínimos hamijo :Aplauso:

IAAA recuperación últimos segundos.

Hemos tocado mínimos en robasta....

Empieza la fiesta Holocausto sodomita en la borsa!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> sería demasiado bonito un velón rojo en el ibex para el cierre...jeje
> 
> situación complicada en la que nos encontramos


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2012)

Los que son místicos son los 7645, si se rompen con ganas el siguiente *frenillo *sería la zona ~7200.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En mínimos hamijo :Aplauso:
> 
> IAAA recuperación últimos segundos.
> 
> ...



¿Seriously?, ¿no se van a esperar al levantamiento de la prohibición de cortos? Serán sdihsihdiw!!!

Por cierto en IGm se pone corto hasta el _apuntaor_....


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Seriously?, ¿no se van a esperar al levantamiento de la prohibición de cortos? Serán sdihsihdiw!!!
> 
> Por cierto en IGm se pone corto hasta el _apuntaor_....



Eso es que nos leen.

Cubro última entrada de dax, buscando mushos punto (aunque abandonar la posición es barrida segura).

Bajo stop profit de las que me quedaban y que venían con carrerilla.:Aplauso:

Nos vemos mandrileros...


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En mínimos hamijo :Aplauso:
> 
> IAAA recuperación últimos segundos.
> 
> ...



cuidado con el SP es un mustang, tiene que perforar el 31(c)

[YOUTUBE]OWIVi_Oa4as[/YOUTUBE]

una balada par un pura sangre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

Robosniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Buff

O le meten un peponazo, o nos vamos a los 1400 en cómodos plazos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buff
> 
> O le meten un peponazo, o nos vamos a los 1400 en cómodos plazos



deje a pepón tranquilo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buff
> 
> O le meten un peponazo, o nos vamos a los 1400 en cómodos plazos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2012)

Deutsche Telekom buscara la zona de los 7 euros de nuevo?

Sigo buscando que me tiren ese dax.

PD: TEF muy bien gracias, compañia lider del sector de las telecomunicaciones. 
Los analistos de Silverman Sucks dicen un PO: 236,81€


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Vela escombro a tope


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

1% de objetivo..... cierro?me espero?
que dilema!
dos series de +9 y pico % con las GT 


edit: cerrada 5.26->4.81 palabuchaca. La espero en 5$

LOL! Igual que la otra vez, cierro y se va un 1% pabajo!:XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Se puede plantear un escenario muy optimista que es irnos desde ahora hasta los 1470, pero hoy se tiene que hacer un cierre muy bueno.


----------



## nombre (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Seriously?, ¿no se van a esperar al levantamiento de la prohibición de cortos? Serán sdihsihdiw!!!
> 
> Por cierto en IGm se pone corto hasta el _apuntaor_....





Donde ves eso? es una cuenta de esas level 1,2...? :8:


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Aquí en la zona cero aun nos asamos de calor y en las playas la gente aun se baña...entre el ambiente y el gobierno esto dentro de poco va a parecer Cuba 

Aparte de todo eso también hay ojete-calor en los índices, en el Stoxx están soltando pero no demasiado, no me parece un guano pronunciado aunque se han puesto cerca del saldo mínimo de volumen del día 28, en el Ibex el día 5 rozábamos un saldo en verde para, a partir de ahí, irnos al guano de nuevo, sin embargo lo están haciendo con órdenes bastante flojas, no se ven leoncios de calado en la sabana ahora mismo, hoy el saldo negativo desde el vencimiento ha crecido en menos de 100 contratos, es hasta aburrido de ver.

Es difícil ahora mismo ver hacia donde vamos porque cualquier día aparece un elefante blanco metiendo volumen y haciéndole la contra a todos los demás, supongo que debe ser la época de resultados.

Por cierto, rebienvenido Don Pepito, se te echaba mucho de menos, espero que hayas venido para quedarte


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> buenos días!
> 
> Les veo muy animados, felicitaciones a todos los que vieron la luz, hace ahora tres años, 1k millones de gracias, para algunos afortunados, es el momento de volver con otra ariad!
> 
> Exel es la señal.



*a sus pies maestro. Aprovecho para darles las gracias por los miles de aurelios que me hizo ganar con ariad (lástima que no tuve cojones para mantenerlas y hacerme rico).*


----------



## paulistano (10 Oct 2012)

jder, estoy viendo que aria llego a estar en 1,XX...ahora en 24.

La nueva Gamesa, Janus!!! ;-)

En 3 años te darán las gracias por aquí


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> jder, estoy viendo que aria llego a estar en 1,XX...ahora en 24.
> 
> La nueva Gamesa, Janus!!! ;-)
> 
> En 3 años te darán las gracias por aquí



Hoyausté, las pillé a 1,80 y 2,27. 8:

No tuve cojones para mantenerlas  y las plusvis me quemaron en las manos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Donde ves eso? es una cuenta de esas level 1,2...? :8:



Que vá, hay una opción que se llama insight en la que puedes ver el porcentaje de usuarios que van largos/cortos en la última hora/dia/semana y tal.

edit: cago el la leche, ¿ande anda el robosnit? ¿Hoy no se pasa a dar la tabarra con los 7700? Dia de doble combo al jato y al robos y nadie dice nada.... MZMM


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

El popular es el primer banco que hará los deberes.

El sufrimiento de los actuales accionistas será el éxito de los futuros accionistas.

Lo meto en seguimiento.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Varias notas rápidas y me pongo al lío.

AMD ha sido un acierto el vender.
Groupon tiene un buen corto pero con stop en la vela diaria anterior.
GT Advanced, piratón no dirás que no estabas avisado. Espero que estés navegando.

Venga vamos allá.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los mijticoh atpc :roto:
> 
> LOL que te LOL con GT adv. Tech [ Januuuuuu ]



Espero que lo estrujes como bien merece. Una alegría que compensa que personalmente he perdido en un deal un fee que iría a mi bolsillo de 5 cifras y empezando por 2. Mucho tiempo dedicado y al final se ha caido por la puta mierda de no dejar bien atado a un abogado que nos la jugó.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buff
> 
> O le meten un peponazo, o nos vamos a los 1400 en cómodos plazos



Lo dudo y mucho.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El popular es el primer banco que hará los deberes.
> 
> El sufrimiento de los actuales accionistas será el éxito de los futuros accionistas.
> 
> Lo meto en seguimiento.



Mira el nivel de 1 euro por si llega antes de que los derechos coticen.

Para todos, van listos que se creen que el único que va a caer en bolsa es el Popular.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mira el nivel de 1 euro por si llega antes de que los derechos coticen.
> 
> Para todos, van listos que se creen que el único que va a caer en bolsa es el Popular.



la veo en los centimillos ::


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Plata y oro muy fuertes porque no corrigen ni para atrás. En paralelo podemos ver que el Pro Shares VIX Short Term está en negativo al mismo tiempo que el SP.

Ojo que el SP lo van a meter hacia arriba en algún punto cercano a donde cotiza ahora. Los 1400 me parecerían muy muy duros viendo la inercia contra-corrección de las commodities y que el eurodolar está fuerte fuerte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Espero que lo estrujes como bien merece. Una alegría que compensa que personalmente he perdido en un deal un fee que iría a mi bolsillo de 5 cifras y empezando por 2. Mucho tiempo dedicado y al final se ha caido por la puta mierda de no dejar bien atado a un abogado que nos la jugó.



Vaya hombre, lo siento Janus... :-(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

Gracias por los chivatazos Janus. Siento lo que te ha pasado, tengo el tef de unos rumanos por si te hacen falta..... 

Aviso a navegantes. Janus avisa, Pandoro no. Tengan cuidado con estas acciones.

edit: no se si lo has leido. Plusvis quemantes palabuchaca cerrada GT en 4,81.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Que bonito sería un cierre under 30

GIVE ME!!!


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que vá, hay una opción que se llama insight en la que puedes ver el porcentaje de usuarios que van largos/cortos en la última hora/dia/semana y tal.
> 
> edit: cago el la leche, ¿ande anda el robosnit? ¿Hoy no se pasa a dar la tabarra con los 7700? Dia de doble combo al jato y al robos y nadie dice nada.... MZMM



Hoy ha sido un mal día para el JJJ....desapareció tras el doble combo con patada en las criadillas.

Pobrecito :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que bonito sería un cierre under 30
> 
> GIVE ME!!!



Vela escombro on da air!


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

Janus, ¿qué esperabas de un abogado expañol?.


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

:El pollo otro que nos ha abandonado .....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy ha sido un mal día para el JJJ....desapareció tras el doble combo con patada en las criadillas.
> 
> Pobrecito :XX:



El ioputa lleva unas series que ni queriendo.... Laúnica que se supone que le ha salido bien ha sido un corto cantado a posteriori. Lo del corto ese cerrado en -10pipos pre-guanazo ha sido


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :El pollo otro que nos ha abandonado .....



En el desplome estaremos todos. Unos sufriendo la "ligera toma de beneficios" y otros buscando la oportunidad ::


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El ioputa lleva unas series que ni queriendo.... Laúnica que se supone que le ha salido bien ha sido *un corto cantado a posteriori.* Lo del corto ese cerrado en -10pipos pre-guanazo ha sido



:XX: :XX:

Con lo bien que le iba con la estrategia corti-larga


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> Con lo bien que le iba con la estrategia corti-larga



No asustéis al Jato. Sus pérdidas son nuestros beneficios.

Necesitamos un plimo :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias por los chivatazos Janus. Siento lo que te ha pasado, tengo el tef de unos rumanos por si te hacen falta.....
> 
> Aviso a navegantes. Janus avisa, Pandoro no. Tengan cuidado con estas acciones.
> 
> edit: no se si lo has leido. Plusvis quemantes palabuchaca cerrada GT en 4,81.



Lo he visto después y he estado a punto de escribir que te habías equivocado pero no lo he hecho porque el dinero ya lo tienes ganado y veo muchas opciones de velón verde en timeframe horario marcando de nuevo las subidas.

Espero que esos euros no te los hayas gastado ya en ****** cervezas y gin-tonics (todo va junto porque unos sin otros no parecen muy viables). Ahorra que vienen curvas en España. He estado hablando hoy con un tipo que fue Director General (ya jubilado pero muy centrado en sus negocios) de un banco cotizado (de los tochos) y me decía que el tema de los bancos es un problema porque la magnitud del golpe que van a sufrir es lo suficiente para estar muy preocupados. Decía que todos, absolutamente todos, tienen encima de la mesa escenarios en los que se salvan y escenarios en los que se queman (incluido el SAN y el BBVA).
Decía que el riesgo es como una ecuación lineal pero que estamos en un momento de mercado en el que suceden lo que nadie preveía y entonces los modelos lineales no valen. Es todo no lineal.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Varias notas rápidas y me pongo al lío.
> 
> AMD ha sido un acierto el vender.
> Groupon tiene un buen corto pero con stop en la vela diaria anterior.
> ...



Hasta que no pase minimo uno o dos trimestres es mejor mantenerse alejado. Lo mismo que con Abengoa y Pescanova. La ampliacion del popular ha sido muy bestia habra que ver donde se queda en el nuevo roe para los accionistas con tantas accs en circulacion.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


En 2007 ganaba mucho teniendo un activo muy modesto y mirar sus margenes netos, son elevadisimos para un negocio bancario. Habra que ver como queda despues de la ampliacion pero me da que estos ganaron mas dinero del que debian con zulos,no se si la ampliacion sera suficiente. Cuando este a 1eu hablamos. De todas formas nunca ha sido una empresa que me haya gustado.


----------



## Vivomuriente (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No asustéis al Jato. Sus pérdidas son nuestros beneficios.
> 
> Necesitamos un plimo :fiufiu:




Hola, me he enterado que le han entregado un plemio a mi PLIMO

ENHORABUENA!!!!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo he visto después y he estado a punto de escribir que te habías equivocado pero no lo he hecho porque el dinero ya lo tienes ganado y veo muchas opciones de velón verde en timeframe horario marcando de nuevo las subidas.
> 
> Espero que esos euros no te los hayas gastado ya en ****** cervezas y gin-tonics (todo va junto porque unos sin otros no parecen muy viables). Ahorra que vienen curvas en España. He estado hablando hoy con un tipo que fue Director General (ya jubilado pero muy centrado en sus negocios) de un banco cotizado (de los tochos) y me decía que el tema de los bancos es un problema porque la magnitud del golpe que van a sufrir es lo suficiente para estar muy preocupados. Decía que todos, absolutamente todos, tienen encima de la mesa escenarios en los que se salvan y escenarios en los que se queman (incluido el SAN y el BBVA).
> Decía que el riesgo es como una ecuación lineal pero que estamos en un momento de mercado en el que suceden lo que nadie preveía y entonces los modelos lineales no valen. Es todo no lineal.



Los riesgos nunca son lineales. Sus escenarios de catastróficos son acojonantes.

Te veo perdido en el tema 8:


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta que no pase minimo uno o dos trimestres es mejor mantenerse alejado. Lo mismo que con Abengoa y Pescanova. La ampliacion del popular ha sido muy bestia habra que donde se queda en el nuevo roe para los accionistas con tantas accs en circulacion.
> 
> 
> http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native
> ...



Es cuestión de precio y la van a llevar a un precio muy rico.

Dejo escrito que la veremos por los 0,2 - 0,3 aurelios a nada que acompañe el culibex con el desplome que esperamos algunos.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

Hablando de temas bancarios....Si alguien tiene curiosidad que pille unicamente los balances del san,bbva,caixa,bankia,popular y sume las cifras de los activos...Quien se crea que con 50000 eu se arregla el sistema financiero español va listo. A partir de 200k hablamos


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo he visto después y he estado a punto de escribir que te habías equivocado pero no lo he hecho porque el dinero ya lo tienes ganado y veo muchas opciones de velón verde en timeframe horario marcando de nuevo las subidas.
> 
> Espero que esos euros no te los hayas gastado ya en ****** cervezas y gin-tonics (todo va junto porque unos sin otros no parecen muy viables). Ahorra que vienen curvas en España. He estado hablando hoy con un tipo que fue Director General (ya jubilado pero muy centrado en sus negocios) de un banco cotizado (de los tochos) y me decía que el tema de los bancos es un problema porque la magnitud del golpe que van a sufrir es lo suficiente para estar muy preocupados. Decía que todos, absolutamente todos, tienen encima de la mesa escenarios en los que se salvan y escenarios en los que se queman (incluido el SAN y el BBVA).
> Decía que el riesgo es como una ecuación lineal pero que estamos en un momento de mercado en el que suceden lo que nadie preveía y entonces los modelos lineales no valen. Es todo no lineal.



Y esta totalmente en lo cierto.Las cifras las saben todos solo que unos intentan esconderlas debajo de la alfombra mientras otros se llevan las manos a la cabeza


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Plata y oro muy fuertes porque no corrigen ni para atrás. En paralelo podemos ver que el Pro Shares VIX Short Term está en negativo al mismo tiempo que el SP.
> 
> Ojo que el SP lo van a meter hacia arriba en algún punto cercano a donde cotiza ahora. *Los 1400 me parecerían muy muy duros* viendo la inercia contra-corrección de las commodities y que el eurodolar está fuerte fuerte.



Te lo dejo en 1415. Con la sesión de hoy ya me quedán pocas dudas.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es cuestión de precio y la van a llevar a un precio muy rico.
> 
> Dejo escrito que la veremos por los 0,2 - 0,3 aurelios a nada que acompañe el culibex con el desplome que esperamos algunos.



Hablo de capitalizacion (a cuanto tendria que opar la emp) nunca a niveles ya que luego se lian a imprimir y me cambian las reglas a mitad del partido. Por poner un ejemplo en 2008 santander tenia 6000 mill de accs hoy en dia tiene 9000 mill. Actualmente la clave en el popular sera ver que hace al llegar al eu porque en ese nivel la capitalizacion de bkt y de pop se igualan (unos 2000 mill). Aun asi yo con los bancos españoles me andaria con mucho ojo y mas con el pop.	Desde fuera da la impresion que los que mejor estan son el bbva,bkt y los march.Desde luego para jugarse los cuartos en pop es para entrar como maximo a los precios que dices


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Parece que EXEL, ha resistido el meneo, otra de las viejas conocidas es ACAD, ya no la llevo, las vendí en 2.4x , llevaba desde este verano.

Quizás la suban a niveles del 2009, recuerdan cuando las compramos en 1.1x en primavera del 2009?

Recuerden, de cada 100 scams, solo el 5.00% ve los dobles digitos, ARIAd estaba en la lista de muchos fondos, una pena, muchos perdieron la oportunidad, nos criticaban, recuerdo un tal Stuavenson o algo parecido... x10 de la inversión, como todos soñamos cuando invertimos en Nasdaq.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo siempre hablo de capitalizacion (a cuanto tendria que opar la emp) nunca a niveles ya que luego se lian a imprimir y me cambian las reglas a mitad del partido. Por poner un ejemplo en 2008 santander tenia 6000 mill de accs hoy en dia tiene 9000 mill. Actualmente la clave en el popular sera ver que hace al llegar al eu porque en ese nivel la capitalizacion de bkt y de pop se igualan (unos 2000 mill). Aun asi yo con los bancos españoles me andaria con mucho ojo y mas con el pop.	Desde fuera da la impresion que los que mejor estan son el bbva,bkt y los march



Cito ese rango tras la macro-ampliación que actualmente tienen planificada 8:


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que EXEL, ha resistido el meneo, otra de las viejas conocidas es ACAD, ya no la llevo, las vendí en 2.4x , llevaba desde este verano.
> 
> Quizás la suban a niveles del 2009, recuerdan cuando las compramos en 1.1x en primavera del 2009?
> 
> Recuerden, de cada 100 scams, solo el 5.00% ve los dobles digitos, ARIAd estaba en la lista de muchos fondos, una pena, muchos perdieron la oportunidad, nos criticaban, recuerdo un tal Stuavenson o algo parecido... x10 de la inversión, como todos soñamos cuando invertimos en Nasdaq.



Maestro, incorpórate al hilo.

Te vas a romper la caja con algún pardillo que va de experto por la vida del trading y tiene menos horas de vuelo que una mosca coja.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cito ese rango tras la macro-ampliación que actualmente tienen planificada 8:



Totalmente de acuerdo, los precios que das no son ninguna locura, es una ampliacion con todas las de la ley como la que ha hecho Abengoa.El inversor que lleve 5 años en pop ha perdido hasta la camisa.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Gracias por la sugerencia, estoy preparando las nuevas joyas para 2013-2016 ... octubre es un mes de espantada de gacelas, a nivel planetario.

Noviembre será un buen mes para entrar con toda la artilleria... tengo invertido algunas plusvas en CORONAS noruegas.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los riesgos nunca son lineales. Sus escenarios de catastróficos son acojonantes.
> 
> Te veo perdido en el tema 8:



Cachondo, digo lo que dice y afirmo que controla bastante más que tú y que yo. Ese tío es un figura, un killer de las inversiones. No voy a detallar a qué se dedica ahora para mover su dinero pero es algo fuera del alcance de la gente corriente.
Te estoy hablando de un tío que tiene decenas de millones y que el dinero lo gana en deals que te fliparías y ya quisiera hasta el mismo Rey para él.


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cachondo, digo lo que dice y afirmo que controla bastante más que tú y que yo. Ese tío es un figura, un killer de las inversiones. No voy a detallar a qué se dedica ahora para mover su dinero pero es algo fuera del alcance de la gente corriente.
> Te estoy hablando de un tío que tiene decenas de millones y que el dinero lo gana en deals que te fliparías y ya quisiera hasta el mismo Rey para él.



A ver si espabilas, dinero <=> coñocimiento.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Parece que EXEL, ha resistido el meneo, otra de las viejas conocidas es ACAD, ya no la llevo, las vendí en 2.4x , llevaba desde este verano.
> 
> Quizás la suban a niveles del 2009, recuerdan cuando las compramos en 1.1x en primavera del 2009?
> 
> Recuerden, de cada 100 scams, solo el 5.00% ve los dobles digitos, ARIAd estaba en la lista de muchos fondos, una pena, muchos perdieron la oportunidad, nos criticaban, recuerdo un tal Stuavenson o algo parecido... x10 de la inversión, como todos soñamos cuando invertimos en Nasdaq.



Es esta? La estructura de costes no esta mal. lo realmente curioso es que llevan 4 años incrementando los ingresos y reduciendo paulatinamente las perdidas,de hecho el ultimo año han dado beneficios.Aun asi me andaria con ojo ya que en 2012 ha tenido dos trimestres con perdidas,estate atento a los resultados del tercer trimestre ya que pasa de las perdidas a los beneficios en menos que canta un gallo. Si que veo una diferencia con Ariad y es que esta si esta endeudada y quizas algo mas de la cuenta.Exel me recuerda mucho a las solares janusianas,no olvide los protectores de jockey

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...aset=incomeStatement&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es esta? La estructura de costes no esta mal. lo realmente curioso es que llevan 4 años incrementando los ingresos y reduciendo paulatinamente las perdidas,de hecho el ultimo año han dado beneficios.Aun asi me andaria con ojo ya que en 2012 ha tenido dos trimestres con perdidas,estate atento a los resultados del tercer trimestre ya que pasa de las perdidas a los beneficios en menos que canta un gallo. Si que veo una diferencia con Ariad y es que esta si esta endeudada y quizas algo mas de la cuenta.Exel me recuerda mucho a las solares janusianas,no olvide los protectores de jockey
> 
> EXELIXIS INC (EXEL:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek



Creo que no viviste los masters diarios que compartía donpepito en el hilo hace varios años.

En este tipo de trades, los estados financieros no cuentan.

Apúntate y disfruta :: o sufre :: el ataque a los fundamentales.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que no viviste los masters diarios que compartía donpepito en el hilo hace varios años.
> 
> En este tipo de trades, los estados financieros no cuentan.
> 
> Apúntate y disfruta :: o sufre :: el ataque a los fundamentales.



Si justamente fundamentalmente lo de,ariad tiene logica ya que ha incrementado sus ingresos año tras año y cada dia ha ganado mas dinero menos en el ultimo año que ha declarado perdidas. Exel financieramente se esta comportando de una forma muy parecida a Ariad salvo por el endeudamiento. La dejo en el radar. Sabe de temas farmaceuticos o de biotecnologia? Me ha parecido curiosa la trayectoria financiera de ariad


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si justamente fundamentalmente lo de,ariad tiene logica ya que ha incrementado sus ingresos año tras año y cada dia ha ganado mas dinero menos en el ultimo año que ha declarado perdidas. Exel financieramente se esta comportando de una forma muy parecida a Ariad salvo por el endeudamiento. La dejo en el radar.



cuando se recomendaba ARIAD en este hilo, había que tener los webox muy grandes para entrar.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cuando se recomendaba ARIAD en este hilo, había que tener los webox muy grandes para entrar.



Y tan grandes, es pillar una empresa que esta perdiendo dinero a la espera que incremente las ventas para dar la vuelta a la tortilla ,multiplicar una inversion por 25 son palabras mayores no al alcance de cualquiera


----------



## FranR (10 Oct 2012)

Han encedido el mode Loco Ivan....


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Oct 2012)

Breaking News: Standard & Poor's lowers Spain ratings to BBB-minus with negative outlook - Reuters

S&P Downgrades Spain for Third Time This Year, Changes Outlook to Negative (story developing) - CNBC


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Breaking News: Standard & Poor's lowers Spain ratings to BBB-minus with negative outlook - Reuters
> 
> S&P Downgrades Spain for Third Time This Year, Changes Outlook to Negative (story developing) - CNBC



Se abrieron los cielos y llegó la señal.

Huid


----------



## paulistano (10 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Breaking News: Standard & Poor's lowers Spain ratings to BBB-minus with negative outlook - Reuters
> 
> S&P Downgrades Spain for Third Time This Year, Changes Outlook to Negative (story developing) - CNBC



bueno, algo es algo...ya tenemos perspectiva de bono basura....::


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

Esa es la idea, pero hace unos años, otra de mis favoritas era JAZZ , al final no entré por las valoraciones de los analistos y mira como va.

En ARIAd, la clave son los fondos que han estado comprando, cuando no la dejan caer con noticias que aparentemente en otras hubiesen desplomado su valor -80.00% intradia.

Preferible entrar en acciones desde niveles 1.xx / 2.xx ... cuando los tahures comienzan a comprar en modo sigiloso, luego vienen las recomendaciones, recuerdan JP MORGAN en Noviembre 2009, el Spike a 2.4 en un día, desde los 1.80 del cierre del 31 oct?

Me hace gracias, las recomendaciones y PO de ahora... todo DIOS, ve ARIAd en 3x.xx ... quizás la lleven allí, como pasó con HGSI, antes de soltarla a 6.xx y venderla en 14.xx a GSK, de hecho, GSK llevaba entregando pasta hace años!

CLDX, la he dejado aparte, otra que puede ver los dobles digitos.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A ver si espabilas, dinero <=> coñocimiento.




Ni lo hueles. Aunque me provoques no te voy a decir quién es. En su caso poco tiene que ver el dinero y sí mucho su privilegiado cerebro. Este tipo no se dedica a tener su dinero en fondos etc. como la amiga Koplowitz etc... Ya me gustaría ver a muchos negociando petroleo con jeques. Y ya no digo más.

Sé más prudente cuando hables de lo que no sabes, alguno que otro te pudiera leer.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso es bono basura??



último peldaño. Es S&P, no Moody's. Pero ya son dos que nos tienen contra las cuerdas.


----------



## ponzi (10 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Esa es la idea, pero hace unos años, otra de mis favoritas era JAZZ , al final no entré por las valoraciones de los analistos y mira como va.
> 
> En ARIAd, la clave son los fondos que han estado comprando, cuando no la dejan caer con noticias que aparentemente en otras hubiesen desplomado su valor -80.00% intradia.
> 
> ...



Jazztel y ebro fueron mis primeras inversiones. Tenia muchas jazz no recuerdo el numero solo se que las compre a 0,6 y ebro a 11.Ariad ahora no la compraria ni de loco, una emp que pasa de las perdidas a los beneficios cada trimestre no es un buen negocio a lp. Que ves a exel??Sabes algo de biotecnologia? Yo en estos lares estoy muy perdido ya me paso con grifols


----------



## boquiman (10 Oct 2012)

La última:

S&P recorta el rating de España dos escalones, hasta 'BBB-', con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2012)

Pongan en contexto la noticia de S&P. No deja de ser un incentivo para que España que está contra las cuerdas no le quede más remedio que solicitar el rescate. Mañana los bancos lo van a pasar mal y la prima de riesgo se irá hacia arriba. Todo desemboca en que no se puede refinanciar en el mercado por lo que habrá que ir a pedir pasta y dejar las garantías necesarias (vía plan de rescate) para que los acreedores tengan claro que van a cobrar su principal y sus intereses.

Todo lógico y normal. El único que no se ha enterado es RameroJoy que todavía se piensa que con su juego de doble-trile puede engañar la mercado. A la Merkel quizá sí pero a los hedge funds desde luego que no.


----------



## donpepito (10 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Jazztel y ebro fueron mis primeras inversiones. Tenia muchas jazz no recuerdo el numero solo se que las compre a 0,6 y ebro a 11.Ariad ahora no la compraria ni de loco, una emp que pasa de las perdidas a los beneficios cada trimestre no es un buen negocio a lp. Que ves a exel??Sabes algo de biotecnologia? Yo en estos lares estoy muy perdido ya me paso con grifols



Jazz no es el JAZZTEL... es otra BIO ...:rolleye:

Me gusta el sector, veo el futuro al estilo 8-ball .. en serio, conozco a conocidos que tienen parte la hipo amortizada, rescatada e invertida en BIOs.

INO BCRX SVA NVAX ONTY EXEL GALE SVNT ... ahí suena el caudal.


----------



## juanfer (10 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pongan en contexto la noticia de S&P. No deja de ser un incentivo para que España que está contra las cuerdas no le quede más remedio que solicitar el rescate. Mañana los bancos lo van a pasar mal y la prima de riesgo se irá hacia arriba. Todo desemboca en que no se puede refinanciar en el mercado por lo que habrá que ir a pedir pasta y dejar las garantías necesarias (vía plan de rescate) para que los acreedores tengan claro que van a cobrar su principal y sus intereses.
> 
> Todo lógico y normal. El único que no se ha enterado es RameroJoy que todavía se piensa que con su juego de doble-trile puede engañar la mercado. A la Merkel quizá sí pero a los hedge funds desde luego que no.



Parece una confabulación
Lunes fmi
Martes draghi
Miercoles s&p 
Mañana visita de pandoro.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :El pollo otro que nos ha abandonado .....




Tenga FED, hamijo.... hoy he tenido un día muy liado, pero no me olvido de Uds. inocho: ::

En fin, vamos a repasar un poco el hilo, los correos, los privados.... a ver qué pillamos questa notte xDD


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> último peldaño. *Es S&P, no Moody's.* Pero ya son dos que nos tienen contra las cuerdas.



Pues menos mal


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cuando se recomendaba ARIAD en este hilo, *había que tener los webox muy grandes para entrar*.



...como dos anclas


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Jazz no es el JAZZTEL... es otra BIO ...:rolleye:
> 
> Me gusta el sector, veo el futuro al estilo 8-ball .. en serio, conozco a conocidos que tienen parte la hipo amortizada, rescatada e invertida en BIOs.
> 
> INO BCRX SVA NVAX ONTY EXEL GALE SVNT ... ahí suena el caudal.



Yo en ese sector me pierdo.Supongo que pasara como con las empresas de internet muchos fueron los cantos de sirena pero solo una llego a la gloria "Google"


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

patú dijo:


> Las empresas de EEUU se preparan en la sombra para un posible apocalipsis financiero - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post muy interesante.Ademas hace bien poco Buffet ha vendido paquetes significativos de Kraft y Procter


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pongan en contexto la noticia de S&P. No deja de ser un incentivo para que España que está contra las cuerdas no le quede más remedio que solicitar el rescate. Mañana los bancos lo van a pasar mal y la prima de riesgo se irá hacia arriba. Todo desemboca en que no se puede refinanciar en el mercado por lo que habrá que ir a pedir pasta y dejar las garantías necesarias (vía plan de rescate) para que los acreedores tengan claro que van a cobrar su principal y sus intereses.
> 
> Todo lógico y normal. El único que no se ha enterado es RameroJoy que todavía se piensa que con su juego de doble-trile puede engañar la mercado. A la Merkel quizá sí pero a los hedge funds desde luego que no.



Rajoy juega la carta nacional y no se entera que el tema es internacional. Rajoy, corto de miras y de seso, solo ve las elecciones de estos meses, pero el mercado se impacienta y va a forzar lo inevitable.

Personalmente creo que el rescate debio pedirse hace meses, todo lo demas es hacernos sufrir a todos los españoles irremediablemente.

Que pena en tiempos oscuros tenr ineptos en el poder, es el sino de este pais. Hay paises que en los peores momentos tienen a los mejores lideres, nosotros siempre lo contrario.


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pongan en contexto la noticia de S&P. No deja de ser un incentivo para que España que está contra las cuerdas no le quede más remedio que solicitar el rescate. Mañana los bancos lo van a pasar mal y la prima de riesgo se irá hacia arriba. Todo desemboca en que no se puede refinanciar en el mercado por lo que habrá que ir a pedir pasta y dejar las garantías necesarias (vía plan de rescate) para que los acreedores tengan claro que van a cobrar su principal y sus intereses.
> 
> Todo lógico y normal. El único que no se ha enterado es RameroJoy que todavía se piensa que con su juego de doble-trile puede engañar la mercado. A la Merkel quizá sí pero a los hedge funds desde luego que no.



Yo creo que el rescate y la reestructuracion bancaria vendran a la vez de hecho mi hipotesis mas probable es esa.Se pedira el rescate para los bancos no para el estado .Una vez reestructurado el sistema bancario y saneado de forma indirecta los balances de los bancos alemanes se procedera al bail in, es decir a convertir deuda en capital (y aqui modalidades hay para aburrir). Esta misma semana un ministro aleman ya ha apuntando hacia esa misma hipotesis. Es una mera opinion


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Oct 2012)

¿Como va el tema para mañana? futuros y tal.....


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Creo que el artículo sobre el cash de las multis yankees transmite una idea que no real. Así por encima: ciertamente mantienen más efectivo pero eso de "a tipo 0"... además eso no implica que no se cierren operaciones, es simplemente, que han "refinado" proceso y han dejado de hacer tonterías. La percepción de una mala operación tal y como están las cosas, puede hacer mucho más daño que la pérdida total o parcial de la inversión y yo creo que ahí está la verdadera clave. Un paso en falso es un lujo que muy pocos se pueden permitir ahora.

En otro orden de cosas... me faltan dos bolitas para cantar bingo... a ver si luego le saco algo más que las Gamesas se van a poner a buen tiro de nuevo. y habrá que aprovechar los precios de derribo. A ver si mi orden de compra de SAN a 3 no se va a ejecutar por falta de fondos... 8b

Y habrá que estudiar un poco las recomendaciones de Don Pepito con quien no creo haber tenido el gusto de intercambiar mensajes y a quien saludo efusivamente, con la condición de que nos de un X10. Mire, no quiero ser exigente, le doy tres oportunidades., bueno, va, le doy cuatro, pero sólo pueden quebrar dos. ¿vale?


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Como va el tema para mañana? futuros y tal.....



Guanoso, pero... Ibex -1% DAX -,5% SP, -,3%. Como ya han dicho, el oro y el dolar, se sacuden el polvo... tampoco parece que descuenten más el rescate.

Sigo pensando que los 1400 son golosos... pero mirando los 1415 tampoco me suena mal...


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Creo que el artículo sobre el cash de las multis yankees transmite una idea que no real. Así por encima: ciertamente mantienen más efectivo pero eso de "a tipo 0"... además eso no implica que no se cierren operaciones, es simplemente, que han "refinado" proceso y han dejado de hacer tonterías. La percepción de una mala operación tal y como están las cosas, puede hacer mucho más daño que la pérdida total o parcial de la inversión y yo creo que ahí está la verdadera clave. Un paso en falso es un lujo que muy pocos se pueden permitir ahora.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas... me faltan dos bolitas para cantar bingo... a ver si luego le saco algo más que las Gamesas se van a poner a buen tiro de nuevo. y habrá que aprovechar los precios de derribo. A ver si mi orden de compra de SAN a 3 no se va a ejecutar por falta de fondos... 8b
> 
> Y habrá que estudiar un poco las recomendaciones de Don Pepito con quien no creo haber tenido el gusto de intercambiar mensajes y a quien saludo efusivamente, con la condición de que nos de un X10. Mire, no quiero ser exigente, le doy tres oportunidades., bueno, va, le doy cuatro, pero sólo pueden quebrar dos. ¿vale?



Hoy en dia las emp tratan como bien dices de medir muy bien el riesgo empresarial.De hecho si te equivocas y tu capitalizacion se desploma puedes ser opado y sefini.Aun asi si que creo que tanta liquidez es por algo, muchas empresas europeas podrian ser opadas por usanas mñn mismo y aun nadie ha movido ficha.


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Rajoy juega la carta nacional y no se entera que el tema es internacional. Rajoy, corto de miras y de seso, solo ve las elecciones de estos meses, pero el mercado se impacienta y va a forzar lo inevitable.
> 
> Personalmente creo que el rescate debio pedirse hace meses, todo lo demas es hacernos sufrir a todos los españoles irremediablemente.
> 
> Que pena en tiempos oscuros tenr ineptos en el poder, es el sino de este pais. Hay paises que en los peores momentos tienen a los mejores lideres, nosotros siempre lo contrario.



Seis líneas que pueden resumirse en: Él es un hdp.


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

62000 mill en caja.


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=GOOG&dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

40000 mill.


----------



## Francisco Camps (11 Oct 2012)

Apple tiene mucho que ver con ese dinero en caja, ¿me equivoco?

Por cierto, a ver si sigue bajando y vuelvo a entrar, que mi dinero se aburre en la cuenta naranja....


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

Francisco Camps dijo:


> Apple tiene mucho que ver con ese dinero en caja, ¿me equivoco?
> 
> Por cierto, a ver si sigue bajando y vuelvo a entrar, que mi dinero se aburre en la cuenta naranja....



No tiene nada que ver. Apple tiene su propia caja.No olvides que Apple esta capitalizando por 600000 mill actualmente es la empresa mas cara del mundo. Seguir el fenomeno fan en bolsa es un arma de doble filo.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)




----------



## peseteuro (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Pues va a ser que si vamos a tener a pandoro en la apertura. A ver coom transcurre esta hora porque el BUND y el EURUSD si siguen respetando su correlación ayudarán al gap


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

Ibex y Dax no parecen afectados por la rebaja de rating.

Cómo sé que os gustan los chicharros (no confundir con Chinarro) ::

"Zeltia anuncia resultados negativos en sus estudios sobre el Alzheimer"
La compañía gallega ha anunciado que un estudio en fase II de un fármaco para el tratamiento del Alzheimer no logró los resultados esperados


----------



## aksarben (11 Oct 2012)

El artículo también omite que parte de ese efectivo acumulado se debe a beneficios que se mantienen en las filiales de otros países, porque repatriarlos a la empresa madre cuesta una pasta en impuestos. Llevan tiempo pidiendo una amnistía fiscal, pero por ahora no ha colado (traducción: no han untado lo suficiente).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> *Ibex* y Dax no parecen afectados por la rebaja de rating.
> 
> ...



Nuestro culibex marca un -0.7% en IGm.... aunque el chiringo ese cuando el ibex está cerrado lo mueven como les da la gana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2012)

Estamos a nivel de cierre de ayer a las 20:00, de momento no veo que la rebaja de rating afecte. Esperamos 12 minutos para verlo 

Edit: ¿Hoy no hay venta de deuda?


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

Los 7600 son claves para saber si nos vamos de cabeza a los 7200.

España os necesita, apoyad ese nivel de soporte 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

Guanos dias,

el señor mistico 7700 es un malqueda, se esperaba mucho de el y desaparecio al final de la fiesta.

Despues del recorte a España, llegara el recorte a los bancos. Tenemos "buenas" noticias para rato. 

Tirenme ese dax.


----------



## comparto-piso (11 Oct 2012)

una pregunta para expertos....

Me extraña lo de la bolsa americano. ¿tan bien estan las empresas americanas para que esten cerca de los máximos que creo fueron en el 2007?

muchas gracias


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> el señor mistico 7700 es un malqueda, se esperaba mucho de el y desaparecio al final de la fiesta.
> 
> ...



Voy para allá ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los 7600 son claves para saber si nos vamos de cabeza a los 7200.
> 
> España os necesita, apoyad ese nivel de soporte 8:



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Mañana es hoy, apoyemos nuestra bandera. España españa nanana ninno ninaio naanann nanananannan...


----------



## peseteuro (11 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Guanos dias,
> 
> el señor mistico 7700 es un malqueda, se esperaba mucho de el y desaparecio al final de la fiesta.
> 
> ...




:no: a Rato que le den y se quede con Bankia , déjate de darle buenas noticias


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

*
*

*¡¡¡EL PUTO IBEX!!!*


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



!!!! Presente !!!! ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Oct 2012)

Buenas.

Me salto el SL de las Santanderinas que compre ayer. ::::::

Gracias S&P. Ahora ya puede subir tranquilo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> !!!! Presente !!!! ::



Eso es bueno. Por lo de dejar de paga impuestos, digo. ::


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

Como manipulan las noticias, España "de los mayores mercados"


Noscira, filial biofarmacéutica del grupo español Zeltia SA (ZEL.MC), anunció el jueves que no ha alcanzado los objetivos de un ensayo para el tratamiento del alzheimer. 
La compañía dijo que el ensayo se realizó aplicando el compuesto Tideglusib, un inhibidor de la enzima GSK¿3, a 306 pacientes. 

Alrededor de 26 millones de personas padecen alzheimer en todo el mundo, de las cuales más de la mitad corresponden a los siete mayores mercados farmacéuticos --Estados Unidos, Japón, Alemania, Reino Unido, Francia, Italia y España--


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Aquí estamos


Vengo de cagarme en las muelas del chat...
Les he metido caña y me vengo a casa

Os comento

Ayer en su histórico: 

11:04 (11592) rolacarb->yo espero rebote 
11:04 (27807) JK->no lo habra jejeje 
11:04 (27807) JK->rebotin 
11:04 (186) Fran->*si sobre los 7580 *
11:04 (186) Fran->para luego caer a 7200 


Anoche

00:13 (186) Fran->pues aqui se te va la pinza 
00:13 (23774) daniel14hh->ma�an en apertura las vendo 
00:13 (186) Fran->y te quedas pillado 
00:13 (21524) valen67->dani continuas con arcelor 
00:13 (27260) juanjollo->buenas MASTER 
00:13 (186) Fran->en apertura? 
00:13 (23774) daniel14hh->a lo largo del dia 
00:13 (23774) daniel14hh->fran 
00:13 (186) Fran->con un posible gap de ibex de 1% 

La verda es que por dos sopla.... se quedan sin niveles

Vamos a ver si este rebote pilla los 160-180 desde el soporte.

Ya sabéis...nivel pre infierno 7580 (c)


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

No me pongan como ejemplo de liquidez a las tecnológicas, léase Google, que tradicionalmente siempre han sido mares de cash. El punto de atención o el cambio en el punto de vista está más en otras compañías que tradicionalmente acudirían a los mercados y ahora prefieren estar listas para autofinanciarse. A pesar de todo, Google es un buen ejemplo de como despilfarra el dinero quien no sabe que hacer con todo lo que gana. y de cómo ahora hay que ser mucho más mirado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le están troleando en el chat, n-ésima vez que se lo digo.

Ale, pues a las puertas del infierno estamos.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Le están troleando en el chat, n-ésima vez que se lo digo.
> 
> Ale, pues a las puertas del infierno estamos.




La entrada a intra salvaje en BBVA no había tocado, ha vuelto a por ello. 

Ahora sabremos la verdad....cubierto con los cortos intento con bbva´s cazadas, de momento, en mínimos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La entrada a intra salvaje en BBVA no había tocado, ha vuelto a por ello.
> 
> Ahora sabremos la verdad....cubierto con los cortos intento con bbva´s cazadas, de momento, en mínimos.



¿Se ha puesto largo en bbva en 5.82? 
Usted es un patriota! Suerte!


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se ha puesto largo en bbva en 5.82?
> Usted es un patriota! Suerte!



La volveré a comprar a 4...pero un intra es un intra


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2012)

Os he hablado alguna vez del místico 7700 y el camino al 8100...?

Mierda! me he equivocado de nick! ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2012)

Ahora que me he leido los comentarios de hoy, qué bueno el episodio de ayer de Bob Esponja!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aquí estamos
> 
> 
> Vengo de cagarme en las muelas del chat...
> Les he metido caña y me vengo a casa




.
Jodo, parece que le va el rollo sado-maso.
Aunque aquí, en casa como dice, sabemos la realidad:


----------



## chameleon (11 Oct 2012)

lo de ariad en este hilo fue autentica fiebre

hay que entender de que van ese tipo de inversiones de las que habla DP. en sectores como pharma y tech aparecen esas plusvalías x100, pero también lo contrario...
son apuestas en las que no valen fundamentales, ni análisis técnico, ni estudio de volumenes... puedes comprar y tirarte 2 años con la cotización al mismo nivel, o tener bajadas del 90% para luego acabar la semana al mismo nivel que cuando empezó. no valen de nada los stops...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Oct 2012)

.
POR cierto, ayer, en dos contextos distintos, dos personas enfebrecidas diciendo que AHORA es una oportunidad única para "invertir" en inmuebles, que es ahora o nunca, como locos buscando financiación (y ya tienen otras deudas).

Así que necesitamos el IBEX en 500, la prima en 8100, las pensiones reducidas un 80%, los sueldos un 90, los hospitales cerrados, la liga suspendida y 30 millones de parados para que algún rayo de razón ilumine el inconsciente colectivo.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> POR cierto, ayer, en dos contextos distintos, dos personas enfebrecidas diciendo que AHORA es una oportunidad única para "invertir" en inmuebles, que es ahora o nunca, como locos buscando financiación (y ya tienen otras deudas).
> 
> Así que necesitamos el IBEX en 500, la prima en 8100, las pensiones reducidas un 80%, los sueldos un 90, los hospitales cerrados, la liga suspendida y 30 millones de parados para que algún rayo de razón ilumine el inconsciente colectivo.



Ya sabe, en ese momento se les canta el himno del foro

Animo Wapisimos
Por que tu lo vales
te mereces un zulito
luego pides la dación en pago
y te diré que te comas un zurillito. :cook:


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Parece que llega la caballería....


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> lo de ariad en este hilo fue autentica fiebre
> 
> hay que entender de que van ese tipo de inversiones de las que habla DP. en sectores como pharma y tech aparecen esas plusvalías x100, pero también lo contrario...
> son apuestas en las que no valen fundamentales, ni análisis técnico, ni estudio de volumenes... puedes comprar y tirarte 2 años con la cotización al mismo nivel, o tener bajadas del 90% para luego acabar la semana al mismo nivel que cuando empezó. no valen de nada los stops...



Me alegra saludarle, recuerdo esas RepsoLES, al final todo sigue igual, compañias facturando x4 y a precios de 2009, no hay posibilidades para el peq inversor en España, utilizan nuestro dinero para financiarse sin entregar NADA a cambio.

En Nasdaq, puedes sacar rentabilidadades del 1.000% en dos años, si entras con el timing adecuado, en ARIAd, otros se "xuparon" el maltrato durante años, nosotros lo sufrimos en nuestras carnes, pero luego ya ves!

Invertir en compañias con posibilidades de copar el "nicho" que los analistos tengan acordado, es +rentable que entrar en compañias devaluadas con productos en el mercado, ejemplo DNDN, llegó a 50.00USD y ahora a 4.xx

INO EXEL GALE NVAX ONTY CLDX tienen opciones.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya sabe, en ese momento se les canta el himno del foro
> 
> Animo Wapisimos
> Por que tu lo vales
> ...



.
A estas alturas de la peli a mi ya lo único que me sale es decirles que me parece cojonudo, que yo también lo haría si pudiese y que se van a forrar.

Decir otra cosa es como ir en plena peregrinación a la Meca a vender un jamón, te la juegas.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A estas alturas de la peli a mi ya lo único que me sale es decirles que me parece cojonudo, que yo también lo haría si pudiese y que se van a forrar.
> 
> Decir otra cosa es como ir en plena peregrinación a la Meca a vender un jamón, te la juegas.



Que me va a contar. Lo mejor es cuando te dicen que la culpa es solo del banco. 

Y es que en época burbujil se estilaba mucho eso de firmar hipotecas bajo tortura medieval. ::


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Parece que venían en burro y muy cargados.......

Vaaaaaaaaaamosss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

Mother of the lamb...thanks de Tonuel....


----------



## tonuel (11 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias señorehs... esperando el apocalipsis financiero... y nuevos amaneceres... :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenos dias señorehs... esperando el apocalipsis financiero... y nuevos amaneceres... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Espere una horas pol favo!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias
Paso a saludar veo la cara de Caronte en los 7580 y me voy a hacer la compra de latunes para. El puente.

Les veo a la tarde


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

Bueno, hoy nos han quitado la diversión pronto....









Posicionamiento, unos +1400 netos. Respetando los correspondientes relevantes y poco más. Me gusta el 7275 como posible techo absoluto para hoy.... veremos.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, hoy nos han quitado la diversión pronto....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso me he puesto el traje verde temporalmente, desde el nivel relevante ....al menos durante unas horas toca.

Ibex ha respetado un suelo con bastante dificultad, volverán a probarlo y probablemente no lo consigan aguantar, la trinchera la colocarán más abajo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

.....al menos que volvamos a tener un trader loco. 

Menudo canal tendencial hoy, parece un analista tecnic.............


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

Bueno en el ibex tambien hemos tenido dos grandes impulsos de multiplicar por 4 la inversion, con compañias que si han realizado un x8.

Cierto es que ahora a la vista de los fundamentalistas muchas compañias estan baratas, sin ir mas lejos y por no nombrar a nadie del hilo y juroquenoestoymirandoaponzi el gestor de bestinver ha repetido en numerosas ocasiones en los ultimos meses que la bolsa esta barata, a precios en muchos casos de 1998 con beneficios muy superiores...lo que es cierto sin duda, pero hay que mirar tambien cual es el nivel de deuda de esas compañias que es un gran lastre, el mayor quizas.

No quiera esto leerse como que el ibex sea un indice limpio y poco manipulado.


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> No me pongan como ejemplo de liquidez a las tecnológicas, léase Google, que tradicionalmente siempre han sido mares de cash. El punto de atención o el cambio en el punto de vista está más en otras compañías que tradicionalmente acudirían a los mercados y ahora prefieren estar listas para autofinanciarse. A pesar de todo, Google es un buen ejemplo de como despilfarra el dinero quien no sabe que hacer con todo lo que gana. y de cómo ahora hay que ser mucho más mirado...



Mas que en google yo me fijaria en microsoft,nunca ha tenido tanta caja.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

el ibex a terminado un guano en dos tramos , ahora ira por fin hacia el objetivo y desde ahi tendremos un guano de los buenos


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

_Pepeluí _se nos vierte.... está hablando ahora de la Bundesliga ::::::


El pobre se veía ya rescatado y con el Ibex en 15.000, y claro... está pelín contrariado.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Pepeluí _se nos vierte.... está hablando ahora de la Bundesliga ::::::
> 
> 
> El pobre se veía ya rescatado y con el Ibex en 15.000, y claro... está pelín contrariado.



el ibex no pasara de los 8700 :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

La bundesliga, ese tema tampoco se ha tratado mucho por aqui, igual va siendo hora. Pero antes que nada, ¿que es la bundesliga?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La bundesliga, ese tema tampoco se ha tratado mucho por aqui, igual va siendo hora. Pero antes que nada, ¿que es la bundesliga?



La liga de futbol alemana... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La bundesliga, ese tema tampoco se ha tratado mucho por aqui, igual va siendo hora. Pero antes que nada, ¿que es la bundesliga?



Hombre, Ud._ cuando era joven_ también jugaría al fútbol, ¿no?

Ah, no, que por entonces pararon los campeonatos por el estallido de la segunda guerra mundial, es verdad :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, Ud._ cuando era joven_ también jugaría al fútbol, ¿no?
> 
> Ah, no, que por entonces pararon los campeonatos por el estallido de la segunda guerra mundial, es verdad :XX::XX::XX:



Cuan equivocado está usted... :no: fue de la primera... 8:

Edito: Ha acabado ya por hoy? Que nos puede contar de la sesión, algun rapapolvo leonino...? :baba:


----------



## The Replicant (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Pepeluí _se nos vierte.... está hablando ahora de la Bundesliga ::::::
> 
> 
> El pobre se veía ya rescatado y con el Ibex en 15.000, y claro... está pelín contrariado.



hoyga no se meta ustec con el gran pepelui :no:, 

sepa que tiene un sistema que da mucho mejor resultado que el de muchos tladels de por aqui. (contrastado) 

Te liquida la cuenta en tiempo récord, incluso antes que el Jato :8:

pero opera con el Dax


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

chinito es mata-hari ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hoyga no se meta ustec con el gran pepelui :no:,
> 
> sepa que tiene un sistema que da mucho mejor resultado que el de muchos tladels de por aqui. (contrastado)
> 
> ...



...lo mejor de todo es que da cursillos a la gente y la gente los paga.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

PIRATOOONNNNN 

La hemos enganchado....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La liga de futbol alemana... :ouch:



Pensaba que era la liga del bund ::



pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, Ud._ cuando era joven_ también jugaría al fútbol, ¿no?
> 
> Ah, no, que por entonces pararon los campeonatos por el estallido de la segunda guerra mundial, es verdad :XX::XX::XX:



Eramos mas de tirarnos piedras los unos a los otros, la gracia del juego era esquivarlas. Porque no es como ahora, que cuando pierden le dan al boton del reset. :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cuan equivocado está usted... :no: fue de la primera... 8:
> 
> Edito: Ha acabado ya por hoy? Que nos puede contar de la sesión, algun rapapolvo leonino...? :baba:




Nah, poco más de lo que he puesto antes... el posicionamiento a largo, que por cierto ha crecido algo más (ha superado los +2000 netos). La sesión está prácticamente quemada a estas alturas.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eramos mas de tirarnos piedras los unos a los otros, la gracia del juego era esquivarlas. Porque no es como ahora, que cuando pierden le dan al boton del reset. :Baile:




Caramba, pues si a eso he jugado yo también.... ienso:ienso:

Y usábamos cartones para hacernos escudos, a los que ponías un asa con una cuerda para cogerlos. Quedaba muy _vintage _y tal, hasta que alguna piedra impactaba en el centro del escudo, justo donde tenías por detrás la mano.

Por lo que recuerdo, nunca llegamos a dominar el _secreto del acero_, porque aquello dolía como si no hubiera escudo ninguno ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> PIRATOOONNNNN
> 
> La hemos enganchado....



La has flanele, la has.

Yo estoy hasta los cojones de diseños que no salen....y por mis cojones que esto va a salir.

[mode ingeniero cabreao off]


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Caramba, pues si a eso he jugado yo también.... ienso:ienso:
> 
> Y usábamos cartones para hacernos escudos, a los que ponías un asa con una cuerda para cogerlos. Quedaba muy _vintage _y tal, hasta que alguna piedra impactaba en el centro del escudo, justo donde tenías por detrás la mano.
> 
> Por lo que recuerdo, nunca llegamos a dominar el _secreto del acero_, porque aquello dolía como si no hubiera escudo ninguno ::



a eso se juega con terrones , seran subnormales de jugar con piedras , asi se an quedao algunos ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a eso se juega con terrones , seran subnormales de jugar con piedras , asi se an quedao algunos ::



Gatencio, algunos jugamos a eso con piedras, igual que operamos en las bolsas con platita de verdad.

Otros como Ud. juegan con terrones, y operan con dinero del monopoly. 

Parece muy lógica la correspondencia :XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Caramba, pues si a eso he jugado yo también.... ienso:ienso:
> 
> Y usábamos cartones para hacernos escudos, a los que ponías un asa con una cuerda para cogerlos. Quedaba muy _vintage _y tal, hasta que alguna piedra impactaba en el centro del escudo, justo donde tenías por detrás la mano.
> 
> Por lo que recuerdo, nunca llegamos a dominar el _secreto del acero_, porque aquello dolía como si no hubiera escudo ninguno ::




¿Pero que gente de barrios marginales habita aquí?

¿Para que inventaron las tapaderas de los cubos de basura???







:ouch:


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Monsieur Fran, la hemos...  

Yo si le acompaño, no desde el fondo pero cogí 3 y me quedan 2. A ver hasta donde... y, bueno, aunque no soy de poner salidas, aquí la tengo en 7690.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Caramba, pues si a eso he jugado yo también.... ienso:ienso:
> 
> Y usábamos cartones para hacernos escudos, a los que ponías un asa con una cuerda para cogerlos. Quedaba muy _vintage _y tal, hasta que alguna piedra impactaba en el centro del escudo, justo donde tenías por detrás la mano.
> 
> Por lo que recuerdo, nunca llegamos a dominar el _secreto del acero_, porque aquello dolía como si no hubiera escudo ninguno ::



Chinito lleva razón, lo mejor es esquivar si la saturación de fuego no es grande. 

Esquivas te acercas poco a poco y cada vez le cuesta más tirar la piedra colocada por los nervios y cansancio.

Mi puntuación: Cuatro escalabrados y un húmero roto, con una piedra "canto rodado" lanzada a escasos 10 metros. 

Que cabestros que éramos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a eso se juega con terrones , seran subnormales de jugar con piedras , asi se an quedao algunos ::



Pues ya me diras tu la gracia que tiene tirar terrones. Lo gracioso era abrirle la cabeza al hijo la Juana o al hijo el panadero.

Otro juego de la epoca que supongo se ha perdido era subirse a todo animal posible, sin importar tamaño o fiereza del animalico, cuanto mas malo fuera el animal, mas puntos recibias, de sutura por el tortazo que te pegabas. Burros, potros, vacas, gorrinos, perros. Con los jatos por aquella solo era cogerlos y tirarlos parriba y verlos caer, no era muy complicado el juego.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

pues servidor tenia como deporte ir a molestar los panales de abejas y avispas :ouch:

algunos volviamos chinos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues servidor tenia como deporte ir a molestar los panales de abejas y avispas :ouch:
> 
> algunos volviamos chinos



La primera cosa sensata que te leo desde aquel famoso triangulo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Oct 2012)

Y con arcos usando las varillas de los paraguas como flechas... eso si era adrenalina....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La primera cosa sensata que te leo desde aquel famoso triangulo.



fijate en ese triangulo simetrico y hecha unas lineas


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

Para tradeo rápido, pero bajará en apertura.

OCZ Technology Group Inc.: NASDAQ:OCZ quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fijate en ese triangulo simetrico y hecha unas lineas



Hazlo tu, que estoy en jueves terminal.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Y con arcos usando las varillas de los paraguas como flechas......


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

...ayyys, la envidia que me daban ustedes en aquellos años... y todavía me dan hoy sólo por poder contarlo. Mis papás esperaban un poco demasiado de su vástago.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

chinito ya que sacas el tema del triangulo simetrico , vamos a adelantar las risas 

este rebote del ibex se produce respetando los niveles fibonazi desde el pullback despues de la ruptura del triangulo simetrico .

osea desde 10220 :XX: 

los niveles fibonazi hay que sacarlos desde ahi 10220-5900 y tenemos los 6920 como 23,6% 7550 como 38,2% 8060 50% fijense en graficos diarios si el ibex respeta esos niveles 

entonces el 61,8% es el 8570 y le damos un filtro para que alcanze una linea mistica y mitica que aun no desvelare :rolleye:

que huevones son :XX: to el tiempo burlandose del triangulo simetrico y resulta que ahi estaba la clave ::


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, Ud._ cuando era joven_ también jugaría al fútbol, ¿no?
> 
> Ah, no, que por entonces pararon los campeonatos por el estallido de la segunda guerra mundial, es verdad :XX::XX::XX:





Ya que está de buen humor, pregunto, ¿qué me puede decir del lunes, martes y miércoles en el DAX, algo raro?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Ya que está de buen humor, pregunto, ¿qué me puede decir del lunes, martes y miércoles en el DAX, algo raro?



Si, que Flanele ha estado ganando dineros..... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...ayyys, la envidia que me daban ustedes en aquellos años... y todavía me dan hoy sólo por poder contarlo. Mis papás esperaban un poco demasiado de su vástago.



¿Esperaban que fuera alcista o que? ::

Pero no lo sienta tanto. Bueno, será su pareja la que no lo sentirá nada. No creo que exista nada tan aburrido para las novias como una reunión de colegas haciendo un repaso durante toda una noche de las batallitas más memorables del grupo. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

hay una linea que tiene un misticismo supremo y que servidor no desvelara , exijo que me cosan a thanks :no:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, que Flanele ha estado ganando dineros..... ::



Aparte de eso, es que yo he visto cierto posicionamiento bajista pero como solo veo datos de tres días anteriores no tengo ni idea de si es mucho, poco o mediopensionista.

Y como no tengo datos del Dax de hoy hasta las 10:00 tampoco puedo calcular el saldo a ojo.


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esperaban que fuera alcista o que? ::
> 
> Pero no lo sienta tanto. Bueno, será su pareja la que no lo sentirá nada. No creo que exista nada tan aburrido para las novias como una reunión de colegas haciendo un repaso durante toda una noche de las batallitas más memorables del grupo. ::



Las reuniones de amigos/colegas no se hacen con novias/mujeres... irse de cena de amigos y llevarse a la mujer es el doble de caro y la mitad de divertido.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay una linea que tiene un misticismo supremo y que servidor no desvelara , exijo que me cosan a thanks :no:



Yo me lo sé: hace un par de días ha habido un cruce de oro. Pero en el Ibex eso es kk de la vaka.

por cierto: ¿de verdad nadie se ha pegado balinazos con escopetas de aire comprimido?. Me temo que no están preparados para el Armagedón por mucho que se llamen Sarge entre ustedes...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

no hay thanks ? :

sereis desagradecidos , pues se tomara en cuenta  :vomito:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo me lo sé: hace un par de días ha habido un cruce de oro. Pero en el Ibex eso es kk de la vaka.
> 
> por cierto: ¿de verdad nadie se ha pegado balinazos con escopetas de aire comprimido?. Me temo que no están preparados para el Armagedón por mucho que se llamen Sarge entre ustedes...



oros ? :

el ibex cuando tenia a tiro el objetivo empezo a hacer el tonto y finalmente despliega un movimiento de guano en dos tramos y hoy lo finalizo .

ahora si vamos a por el objetivo y un poco mas arriba para tocar la linea mistica , acto seguido tendremos un guano de como minimo 1200 puntos , advertidos quedan 

nivel FOSA COMUN 8600-8700 :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo me lo sé: hace un par de días ha habido un cruce de oro. Pero en el Ibex eso es kk de la vaka.
> 
> por cierto: ¿de verdad nadie se ha pegado balinazos con escopetas de aire comprimido?. Me temo que no están preparados para el Armagedón por mucho que se llamen Sarge entre ustedes...



He aquí uno señol piñata humeda (No me quiero imaginar el origen de su nick....:ouch

Dos enemigos. 
Dos rocas. 
Dos armas. 
Dos cojones.
Dos descerebrados.
::


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He aquí uno señol piñata humeda (No me quiero imaginar el origen de su nick....:ouch
> 
> Dos enemigos.
> Dos rocas.
> ...



Nosotros un camping, dos bandos, una carretera y los güiris corriendo sin entender nada. El señor de las moscas en versión verano azul. Hasta que dimos a uno en una ceja no paramos.


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2012)




----------



## juanfer (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay thanks ? :
> 
> sereis desagradecidos , pues se tomara en cuenta  :vomito:



Jato llevas 6 añitos en foro y no has dado ni un puto thanks a nadie. Creo que no te deberias enfadar si nadie te da las gracias.


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

No digo nada...

http://www.filmaffinity.com/es/film903258.html


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato llevas 6 añitos en foro y no has dado ni un puto thanks a nadie. Creo que no te deberias enfadar si nadie te da las gracias.



Ya es que me parece el colmo

Puede ser que pases del tema del thanks, hasta cierto punto es entendible, pero va el *abrón y encima los pide cuando no da ni uno.

Su oficio es político, sin duda.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (11 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Jato llevas 6 añitos en foro y no has dado ni un puto thanks a nadie. Creo que no te deberias enfadar si nadie te da las gracias.



¿Seis años? ufff, calopez se ha pasado tuneándole la cuenta.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

cabroneh , una cosa es que servidor no de thanks porque nunca nadie se lo merecio y otra es no recibirlos cuando uno desvela informacion de calidad , tipica mentalidad hispanistani por otra parte ::

la falta de humildad les hace mucho mal , pero me guardo lo mas importante la mistica linea y el objetivo bajista


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Grrr... todavía no pasamos... yo que quería irme a comer tranquilo... vamos a darle 10 min. más.


----------



## Raponchi (11 Oct 2012)

Juego a la porra de la linea mística del jato.

8790-8800?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

Raponchi dijo:


> Juego a la porra de la linea mística del jato.
> 
> 8790-8800?



mamon que la linea mistica ya e dicho por donde pasa aprox 8700 pero con eso el personal no tiene na 8:

aun asi ya saben la combinacion 61,8% fibonazi mas linea mistica es insuperable :no:


----------



## Raponchi (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mamon que la linea mistica ya e dicho por donde pasa aprox 8700 pero con eso el personal no tiene na 8:
> 
> aun asi ya saben la combinacion 61,8% fibonazi mas linea mistica es insuperable :no:



Sorry, no lo había leido.


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

Con el pufeo de Acongoa, se pueden sacar algunos centimillos, cuando sale en USA?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

JO jo

Los operadores dejarán de ingresar 42.000 millones de los SMS por los 'WhatsApp' - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (11 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JO jo
> 
> Los operadores dejarán de ingresar 42.000 millones de los SMS por los 'WhatsApp' - elEconomista.es



Algun castuzo de TEF se le ocurrira alguna genialidad como subir la tarifa de datos, o no regalar moviles que soporten WhatsApp.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Algun castuzo de TEF se le ocurrira alguna genialidad como subir la tarifa de datos, o no regalar moviles que soporten WhatsApp.



*Nuevo móvil*


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

```

```



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿Seis años? ufff, calopez se ha pasado tuneándole la cuenta.




Tiene barra de troleo, es un comuniti manage de burbuja.


Vamonossssss...........


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Oct 2012)

Tarde o temprano aqui hay dinero, por otro lado parece que aguanta bien los 1,50, en Janus confio.



> Economía/Empresas.- Gamesa se estrena en Finlandia tras la firma de acuerdos para suministro de aerogeneradores
> 09:58
> 
> MADRID, 11 (EUROPA PRESS)
> ...


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tarde o temprano aqui hay dinero, por otro lado parece que aguanta bien los 1,50, en Janus confio.



Si el culibex se decide a romper a la baja, las energéticas (incluyo GAMESA) y los bancos se van a dar una hostia de cuello vuelto.

Ya lo sabes 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si el culibex se decide a romper a la baja, las energéticas (incluyo GAMESA) y los bancos se van a dar una hostia de cuello vuelto.
> 
> Ya lo sabes 8:



ahora no rompera , acaba de finalizar un tipico movimiento en dos tramos , ahora toca subir hacia el triste destino ::


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

DIOS MIO

Voy en el mismo carro que el gato!!!!!!!!!!! :ouch::ouch:

Es igual, él no sabe donde está el giro, ni tiene conocimiento ni humirdá, aparte de una mala suerte que se está haciendo legendaria.


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora no rompera , acaba de finalizar un tipico movimiento en dos tramos , ahora toca subir hacia el triste destino ::



No me trollees el hilo jato 8:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> un par de gráficos del bund: el primero para ver la canal/lateral del que hablo



se recupero el bund y estamos dentro del lateral de nuevo. Hoy max. en 141,91.

Al final le voy a coger gustillo a eso de los laterales. Hasta que se acabe el chollo habrá que aprovecharlo.


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DIOS MIO
> 
> Voy en el mismo carro que el gato!!!!!!!!!!! :ouch::ouch:
> 
> Es igual, él no sabe donde está el giro, ni tiene conocimiento ni humirdá, aparte de una mala suerte que se está haciendo legendaria.



Ten cuidado, tengo los sistemas bajistas en el culibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ten cuidado, tengo los sistemas bajistas en el culibex.



tu momento llegara aniquilador gayer , pronto muy pronto


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

Vengo a por mi *siyalodeciayo*

*Popular* Se veia a km que iba a tener problemas
*Abengoa* Financieramente estaba y esta muy apalancada. Espero que Votin vendiese a tiempo

_Sacyr
Bankia_ Estas dos reconozco que no tiene tanto merito

A lp una empresa con malos estados financieros SIEMPRE termina teniendo un comportamiento mediocre en bolsa. Nunca pilléis un cuchillo que cae y menos si esta en llamas


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vengo a por mi *siyalodeciayo*
> 
> *Popular* Se veia a km que iba a tener problemas
> *Abengoa* Financieramente estaba y esta muy apalancada. Espero que Votin vendiese a tiempo
> ...



La Abengoa será un escándalo. No aguantará la presión bajista sobre el culibex.

El apalancamiento que tiene es una temeridad.


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tu momento llegara aniquilador gayer , pronto muy pronto



No lo pierdas todo antes de que llegue ese momento. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vengo a por mi *siyalodeciayo*
> 
> *Popular* Se veia a km que iba a tener problemas
> *Abengoa* Financieramente estaba y esta muy apalancada. Espero que Votin vendiese a tiempo
> ...



Cuando Abencoja vendió a los fondos BUITRES USAnianos, se pusieron cortos con todo el equipo, ahí tienes los resultados en su cotización.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

menuda borrachera llevo , hoy me voy a zampar 500 botellines :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No lo pierdas todo antes de que llegue ese momento. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



la verdad es que llevo una mala racha del carajo , es por lo de siempre , antes de llegar al objetivo siempre hacen el tonto y ahi es cuando no se debe intervenir ::


----------



## Sipanha (11 Oct 2012)

Por favor, no hagáis quotes del troll, entonces el ignore no sirve de nada y el gana.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Por favor, no hagáis quotes del troll, entonces el ignore no sirve de nada y el gana.



porque servidor no es un troll :ouch:

jrandes rallys an sido desvelados por MV el elegido :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

bueno señores ibex en positivo con tres cojones :Baile: 

a los que dicen que servidor es un troll , solo comprueben en sus graficos el conocimiento que servidor comparte , ibex guano en dos tramos muy similares con su pequeño lateral en medio y ahora a por el objetivo el 61,8% fibonazi mas un filtro .

de 8700 no pasamos asi que ya saben , les e dejado los niveles fibonazi y lo pueden comprobar como son respetados desde el mas modesto 23,6% .

si teneis humildad lo aprovechareis sino pues a palmar :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

Visto que los 7200 del DAX sólo han sido arañados...


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque servidor no es un troll :ouch:
> 
> jrandes rallys an sido desvelados por MV el elegido :Aplauso:



Este te lo regalo Sinpaña


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Ojo ahora ....

Al límite de la subida...160-180 tenía calculado desde nivel Pandoril


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

pobre bobama al final me quitara del ignore :ouch:

MV trae coñocimiento del gueno o del guano ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> se recupero el bund y estamos dentro del lateral de nuevo. Hoy max. en 141,91.
> 
> Al final le voy a coger gustillo a eso de los laterales. Hasta que se acabe el chollo habrá que aprovecharlo.



min. 141,12

coast-to-coast que dirían en la ñba.

los que vais largos en dax ya podeis invitarnos a unos buenos caldos!


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> min. 141,12
> 
> coast-to-coast que dirían en la ñba.
> 
> los que vais largos en dax ya podeis invitarnos a unos buenos caldos!



Si ahora engancho los cortos...sin problema :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

*OCZ of mai laif!*
pandoreando al personal a lo perrito, misionero, de todas formas!


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Pocas veces se ve el movimiento que tenemos ahora mismo, no tanto en volumen como en intercambio de guantá

Ready???????


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

Fuera de OCZ ... una cosita uyyyy ya taaa!


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

THLD, otra que puede ser interesante en niveles de 3.xx -ahora- está en fase de maltrato, con subida puntual.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si ahora engancho los cortos...sin problema :fiufiu:



De momento para un Don Simón nos llega, buena entrada, con posibilidad de cubrirse.

Vaya semanita que llevo, parece que mando en los índices. :S


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De momento para un Don Simón nos llega, buena entrada, con posibilidad de cubrirse.
> 
> Vaya semanita que llevo, parece que mando en los índices. :S



es la suerte de la gacela y que lleva empotrada una patita de elefante ::


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

VADE RETRO!!!!

Apártate de mí!!!!!!

Aviso de trollmeter: Límite de post cruzados con el troll cubiertos...


Sus muelas (papipas)

Buscamos again...zona clara de entrada. Recaudación 50 aprox.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

no vayas contra la tendencia gacelilla ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh usteh un viziozo.

730x? ::


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eh usteh un viziozo.
> 
> 730x? ::



7.29x cortitos


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Yo ya les puse mi salida. Ahora va solo FranR... de momento... a ver que nos hacemos en el SP...


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

La situación está muy complicada, el Ibex no ha cumplido toda la ruta, quedando un buen tramo, pero el dax tiene señales de darse la vuelta.

Fijaros como aguanta pese a los bandazos de 8-10 dax, quiere ver el nivel por arriba.


El Stop colocado para las azulitas y a centrarse en Alemaaaniaaa!


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2012)

Bajada de rating = subida churribex, no falla pese al fake mañanero.

Vela de cambio de tendencia si confirma el lunes se van a cerrar GAP y puede que a 8500 el jato ya se flipa subiendo más de ahí. Luego coincido con él que vendrá el guanazus maximus.


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

150 desde soporte, 165 desde el mínimo.

Ahora si puede que haya tocado el Ibex (recuerden el post de esta mañana)

Fuera de BBVA, atacamos los cortos de nuevo. Dos entradas dax, a la par vamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 150 desde soporte, 165 desde el mínimo.
> 
> Ahora si puede que haya tocado el Ibex (recuerden el post de esta mañana)
> 
> Fuera de BBVA, atacamos los cortos de nuevo. Dos entradas dax, a la par vamos.



que ganas de palmar :ouch:


----------



## donpepito (11 Oct 2012)

OCZ Dumpeo finalizado, posible entrada en 1.5x


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2012)

Místico 8100 presenta sus excusas por no acudir hoy al foro. Tenía otros quehaceres.


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Los yankies van a dejar europa en todo lo alto... ya veremos lo que pasa a partir de las 10... dos largitos al Sp en la rotura de este minitecho. microscalping. y en todo caso hay que dejar que los leoncios ganen algo para se sigan animando, sino ¿ a quien le quitamos el dinero? jajaja...

Por otra parte... hay que tenerlos cuadrados para quedarse largo al cierre en el ibex...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Los yankies van a dejar europa en todo lo alto... ya veremos lo que pasa a partir de las 10... dos largitos al Sp en la rotura de este minitecho. microscalping. y en todo caso hay que dejar que los leoncios ganen algo para se sigan animando, sino ¿ a quien le quitamos el dinero? jajaja...
> 
> Por otra parte... hay que tenerlos cuadrados para quedarse largo al cierre en el ibex...



con tres cojones 8:

triple techo pekeño padawano


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Que no era scalping, era cresting... si no se derrumba, que no parece, aguantaré el cierre uropedo y luego veremos...


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

El dax ha descabalgado a todo el que ha podido en la zona 7295. Para bajar solito....esta dando una serie interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Oct 2012)

buen finde señores y ya saben cuando hay recorte de rating hay alegria :Baile:


----------



## anonimo123 (11 Oct 2012)

Remontada del IBEX 35:


----------



## Defcon (11 Oct 2012)

Pues al cierre ya va perdiendo un 0,28%...


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

el SL saltó... cáspita, caracoles...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

Buf,,, que pinta más fea


----------



## Kenpachi (11 Oct 2012)

Cierro la semana antes de que empeore más. En verde por poco.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

Los usanos están preparando la golfada guanera


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

...lo del SP últimamente... es un cachondeo... la mayor parte del tiempo no sabes si vas, vienes o viceversa. Voy a tener buscar pastos más verdes. O tal vez tomarme un descansito. 

Yo diría que nos vamos abajo, sobre todo si me separo un poco del gráfico y mantendría el mandrilator level de 1400-15. Pero esto no me sirve en el riguroso intra.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2012)

fyi
Aviso del Comité Asesor Técnico de los Índices IBEX® relativo al valor ABENGOA


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> fyi
> Aviso del Comité Asesor Técnico de los Índices IBEX® relativo al valor ABENGOA



no m'entero... excluyen derechos transformados en acciones que sustituyen a las anteriores. vale ¿y?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

Que pensáis de un corto a morgan stanley?

edt: ¿o mejor esperar a ver si llega a los 18.5 y como llega?


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que pensáis de un corto a morgan stanley?
> 
> edt: ¿o mejor esperar a ver si llega a los 18.5 y como llega?




Pienso que si se equivoca, tampoco se pierde tanto, la R/r no me parece mala, el mercado se puede deteriorar muy rápido y las financieras tiran del carro como locas... como todo, no es mi valor.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

Ya están haciendo aquaplanning...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

A ver si veo un punto de entrada...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

En la madrugada los usanos han tocado pelo de los 1426...


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

¿están intentado evitar unos cruces de medias que complicarían el escenario bajista? No parece que esto sea suficiente, van a tener que tirarlo más... o bien es otra celada para luego aprovechar exactamente esos cruces como excusa y propulsarlo arriba...


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2012)

Alguno igual ya lo ha leído... un niño de 12 años escribe a un escritor/periodista quejándose por el trabajo de su padre en WS. 

(o eso dice el periodista...)

Wall Street forgotten victims


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

Hay que echarle dinamita para bajar de verdad esto..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

Ca#@ones un cent más arriba!


edt: paentro!


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Me vengo al olor del guano...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me vengo al olor del guano...



Me cae bien, voy corto de nuevo..


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

Va a costar que lo tiren...


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me cae bien, voy corto de nuevo..



Yo todavía, del verbo, te llevo ventaja ::


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a costar que lo tiren...



Tenga y eche una mano...

tu dale como si te debiera dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

quiero una


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

No se me distraiga y dele con el mazo que nos envían una de estas.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga y eche una mano...
> 
> tu dale como si te debiera dinero.



Si yo también quisiera, pero lo veo complicado... vamos a recurrir a Chaves


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

LOL!


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Me acaba de llamar el chaman de Alcudia ¿Le doy sus direcciones?


Detenido un chamán en Alcúdia que sodomizó a una paciente con un cirio - 20minutos.es


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL!









He visto una procesión muy rara preguntando por un pirata :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He visto una procesión muy rara camino de Graná :XX:



Mother of god!!!

Pandoringuer Z!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> He visto una procesión muy rara preguntando por un pirata :XX:


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mother of god!!!
> 
> Pandoringuer Z!



No conoce el festival del pene de Japón...está muy poco viajado.







En uno de esos viajes, el JJJ entendió el chiste de te lo voy a poner como la bandera de Japón. 8:


EDIT: UHI UHI

Casi mínimos del día...PANDOROOOOOOOO yo te himboco!!!!!


----------



## Vivomuriente (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> EDIT: UHI UHI
> 
> Casi mínimos del día...PANDOROOOOOOOO yo te himboco!!!!!



A la orden de mi generá


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> A la orden de mi generá



PLIMO vaya barriendo esas posiciones largas, pol favó

ARRRRRRRRRRRRR


Edit: Espero sepan perdonarme pero llevo bastantes cervezas interiorizadas. o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2012)

vaya po##a de velote para terminar :ouch:

P.S: esta última no ha estado mal


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> PLIMO vaya barriendo esas posiciones largas, pol favó
> 
> ARRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (11 Oct 2012)

Salvando el verde por los pelos....el euro haciendo cositas raras a las 22 horas.
Lo sigo esperando en 1.27


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2012)

Merece la pena dedicar 10 minutos en leerlo.

Encuentros Digitales en ElConfidencial


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2012)

Cómo se nota cuando el que escribe ha sido cocinero antes que fraile.

Da gusto leer a un operador.

Un tladel, que diría el Gatencio.




bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena dedicar 10 minutos en leerlo.
> 
> Encuentros Digitales en ElConfidencial


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> A la orden de mi generá



Plimos!!!


----------



## patilltoes (11 Oct 2012)

ING vuelve a subir las comisiones de su broker. Me cago en sus muertos, asi como el que no quiere la cosa.


----------



## ponzi (11 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ING vuelve a subir las comisiones de su broker. Me cago en sus muertos, asi como el que no quiere la cosa.



A cuanto? :


----------



## patilltoes (11 Oct 2012)

Nuevas tarifas broker ING

http://www.ingdirect.es/sobre-ing/pdf/TarifasApliBroker.pdf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2012)




----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2012)

Tenemos hasta las 12:00 para hacer platita, DON.

Tras las 12, ya sabe lo que ocurre....

¿Cómo lo lleva para hoy?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2012)

Ahhh sr P, yo empiezo por la tarde, estoy con los usanos, aunque creo que me van a pandorear. SL puesto y me voy _pacadi_ a comer tortilla camaroneh!


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2012)

Impressivê performance ::

Y no prefiere algo más, no sé, que tenga menos aceite y más "chicha" ?

Por ejemplo, y ya que hablamos de chicha, unos chicharrones de Cádiz (ojo, el de Cádiz, no la mierda de grasa frita que ponen en Sevilla y llaman también "chicharrones") cortados en daditos.

El problema intrínseco a las tortillitas de camarones :: es que acabas comiendo masuza junto con pocos camarones xD





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahhh sr P, yo empiezo por la tarde, estoy con los usanos, aunque creo que me van a pandorear. SL puesto y me voy _pacadi_ a comer tortilla camaroneh!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Impressivê performance ::
> 
> Y no prefiere algo más, no sé, que tenga menos aceite y más "chicha" ?
> 
> ...



Onvre, algunas gambitas sanluqueñas también caerán, no me sea muelto_anbre_.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

S&P estudia rebajar los ratings de los bancos españoles tras dejar la nota de España al borde del bono basura


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!



FranR dijo:


> Me acaba de llamar el chaman de Alcudia ¿Le doy sus direcciones?
> 
> 
> Detenido un chamán en Alcúdia que sodomizó a una paciente con un cirio - 20minutos.es



Me he quedado fuera de combate durante 10 laargos minutos riendome con la noticia, la verdad es que no podía ni terminar de leerla :XX: :XX:

Creo que la señora ya sabe quien es pandoro sin necesidad de entrar al mercado en su vida.

PD: ahora me doy cuenta de que la noticia es del 2008....


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2012)

Lo veo y no lo creo.

Y pensar que semejantes "elementos elementales" tienen capacidad jurídica para firmar hipotecas, entre otras cosas...





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Oct 2012)

Corred insensatos!!!! ::

Popular ofrece un superdepósito al 8% a los que acudan a su ampliación


----------



## peseteuro (12 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corred insensatos!!!! ::
> 
> Popular ofrece un superdepósito al 8% a los que acudan a su ampliación



Estos han contratado a Los Mateos como asesores financieros de la entidad fijo! 

Habrá que ir abriendo hilo mítico :

Afectados por el popular al 8% :banghead:


----------



## maolito (12 Oct 2012)

Grifolsa lleva 3 días en rojo y hoy se esta dejando un 3%, ¿como lo veis?¿Puede ser un cambio de tendencia, o es solo una corrección?


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Vamos Hamijos, momento bolso....


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

bombadil2100 dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis que ocurrirá con la bolsa cuando rescaten oficialmente a España? ¿Qué ocurrió en los países ya rescatados?



Cualquier cosa:

Opción 1: Subida fuerte 10% por aumento liquidez....despeñamiento y liberan al chaman de Alcudia.

.......


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2012)

Mr Pollastre que nos puede decir sobre el dax (yo veo más compras que ventas)¿es correcto?


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Yo no soy el pollo, pero creo que en breves momentos nos van a mostrar sus intenciones....

Y ya sabe cual es mi pensamiento ahora mismo.....

P.D. Están empezando a sacudir el árbol

:cook:


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no soy el pollo, pero creo que en breves momentos nos van a mostrar sus intenciones....
> 
> Y ya sabe cual es mi pensamiento ahora mismo.....
> 
> ...



pues que lo sacudan


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues que lo sacudan



HOYGA!!!!


Que yo soy manzana bajista, y me voy al suelo!!!!!!!!!! 76 me despeluchan ::


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Oct 2012)

yo soy MV el jrande , el elegido y me voy a dormir la borrachera :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

Pepe Luí news	

_No olvidemos que antes de la apertura de EEUU se publican resultados de JP Morgan y de Wells Fargo lo que podría dar volatilidad repentina._


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Corred insensatos!!!! ::
> 
> Popular ofrece un superdepósito al 8% a los que acudan a su ampliación



Buff....Están fritísimos. 

La van a freir a cortos


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Uhi Uhi






De estas veces que crees que te vigilan y sabes por donde andas...en cuanto barran todo lo que hay ploffffff.

Jugando con la zona alta del canal HDP


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Oct 2012)

bueniiiiiiiisima la noticia esa del curandero......... q risas.......... como estan las cabezas........ pero el titular esta mal.......... no la sodomizo con un cirio........ le dio el cambiazo :::: 

como se lo diria? "te voy a meter un ciriazo negro" (bruja lola style)?:XX:

estamos en un dia "interesante" pero los gusanos estan muy atados en corto....... si quieren caer haran todo el trabajo en las dos ultimas horas y nosotros aqui a comernos el engaño


----------



## juanfer (12 Oct 2012)

bombadil2100 dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis que ocurrirá con la bolsa cuando rescaten oficialmente a España? ¿Qué ocurrió en los países ya rescatados?



Primero habría que ver si nos rescatán. Yo creo que no.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

Lonchafina a tope

Llega Beagle: el eReader que cuesta 9,90 euros y funciona a pilas - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> HOYGA!!!!
> 
> 
> Que yo soy manzana bajista, y me voy al suelo!!!!!!!!!! 76 me despeluchan ::




ya sabe lo que pasa los viernes después de las 12

el Sr pollo un hombre sabio


a lo Homer 

esto es un ultraje (capitulo expediente X)


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Cierto....pero no me resigno....

Insisteremos bajista...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto....pero no me resigno....
> 
> Insisteremos bajista...



Están preparando una golfada masterclass


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

AMD se desploma

_Como ya hemos comentado antes AMD ha dado malas previsiones. El mercado implacable le castiga con un desplome en el fuera de más del 8%. Esto va a complicar el día a todo el sector de semiconductores y seguramente a Intel que para eso es el rey sectorial._


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Mis indicadores, niveles y valores-guía están todos patas arriba. Probablemente el mejor signo de caída... pero como pa meterse... y yo sin palomitas...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto....pero no me resigno....
> 
> Insisteremos bajista...



espero que no le hagan una barrida los chamanes :fiufiu: .........

su operativa es cojonuda


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> espero que no le hayan barrida los chamanes :fiufiu: .........
> 
> su operativa es cojonuda



Efectivamente esa es la cosa... que podrá estar muy bajista pero con cualquier excusa te ciscan los stops por relajados que estén... y no estamos en enero...


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Imagina que la prox semana BCE comienza a comprar BONOS patrios, es lo que veo en la bola.


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Don Pepito una noticia como esa daría "cierto sentido" al movimiento que te "puede" permitir reaccionar. Yo hablo de cualquier estupidez, por ejemplo, el Banco Villatempujo Ynosubes, anuncia que sus modelos de heurística económica indican una mejora sustancial en la probabilidad media ponderada de que los resultados globales trimestrales medidos sobre sus activos no sean peores. ¿algo?¿nada? Pues con eso te suben el SP un 1% sin despeinarse.


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

Demasiado calma, volatilidad en pausa, algo traman.


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Demasiado calma, volatilidad en pausa, algo traman.



Sin duda hamijo


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Hay un revelente, por lo visto en 1432 que yo no tengo anotado...


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

Chupinazo a la luna, según las chapas de la mesa de operaciones!


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Chupinazo a la luna, según las chapas de la mesa de operaciones!



Ahí tiene su peponazo...


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

Mantengan la FE.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

Hasta que no se pierdan los 7.600 no habrá nerviosismo


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Tenemos un objetivo desde hace un rato en 7650....


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

OCZ cumpliendos objetivos para volver a entrar.


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenemos un objetivo desde hace un rato en 7650....



ufff... que peligro...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Mantengan la FE.




en qué accion anda metido?, gracias


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ufff... que peligro...



No tengo bien afinado el trimestre y el anterior push me lo han dejado a 30...no debería tener un error superior a los 15, si va bien encaminado.

Veremos.ienso:


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en qué accion anda metido?, gracias



Hace un par de días, he puesto el listado de las que llevo, algunas tengo un buen posicionamiento.


----------



## juanfer (12 Oct 2012)

Este domingo es San Pandoro.


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Pepitoria dijo:


> Lonchafina a tope
> 
> Llega Beagle: el eReader que cuesta 9,90 euros y funciona a pilas - elEconomista.es



No entiendo la razón de ser económica de ese aparato, para empezar la pantalla de mi SIII ya tiene 4,8 pulgadas, casi las 5 de ese artefacto, pero es que no tiene ni wi-fi ni nada de nada, un samsung galaxy note ya le supera sobradamente quitando la calidad de contraste de un e-book, que tampoco es tanta comparada con una buena pantalla LED con retroiluminación.

Me parece que esto va a ser un sonoro fracaso parecido al de los DVD's portátiles, un artilugio con un posible éxito temporal y luego a freir espárragos.


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Pues allá vamos, el euro cayendo...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vale como dos cubatas. Si no te gusta se lo das a alguien que te encuentres


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

La Polica recupera 600.000 euros en un control de alcoholemia | Madrid | elmundo.es

Seguro que ha sido alguien que ha sacado la pasta del zulo, para ponerse corto en el SAN.

Ji ji ji


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

::







Y que dice que son esos papeles que lleva en la guantera?????::


----------



## juanfer (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> La Polica recupera 600.000 euros en un control de alcoholemia | Madrid | elmundo.es
> 
> Seguro que ha sido alguien que ha sacado la pasta del zulo, para ponerse corto en el SAN.
> 
> Ji ji ji



Iba a contratar el deposito del 8% del popular.


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

Eso ha sido un chivatazo, no me cuadra toda la película.


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Eso ha sido un chivatazo, no me cuadra toda la película.



Yo no veo nada raro, para llevar 100 kilos en tu coche tienes que tenerlos bien puestos. Si te pones a temblar delante de la policía, te van a registrar de arriba a abajo.


----------



## juanfer (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no veo nada raro, para llevar 100 kilos en tu coche tienes que tenerlos bien puestos. Si te pones a temblar delante de la policía, te van a registrar de arriba a abajo.



Según de donde proceda ese dinero. Puedes ir tranquilo o no.


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

A ver si a la tercera va la vencida...


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> A ver si a la tercera va la vencida...



Leve recuperación euro/dol, con índice parado.

Push y nos manda al objetivo....8:


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Leve recuperación euro/dol, con índice parado.
> 
> Push y nos manda al objetivo....8:



Lo veo, lo veo, otra cosa es que cumpla, pero si usted lo dice...
Por cierto, que entonces tenemos un cierre precioso...


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

OCZ en 1.57 ... paciencia.


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo veo, lo veo, otra cosa es que cumpla, *pero si usted lo dice...*
> Por cierto, que entonces tenemos un cierre precioso...



Una opinión más, no tiene más valor que eso.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> OCZ en 1.57 ... paciencia.



Vaya hostión que lleva este año :8:


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2012)

Pues esta semana son las fiestas del pueblo donde vivo y durante estos días he podido ver a la GC registrando coches de chiquillos bastante a fondo, se supone que buscan drogas, pero a saber que buscaban en realidad ::

Hoy no comento nada del volumen porque se ha notado bastante que era día de fiesta, y como es viernes terminal y ya tenemos el cierre casi encima les dejo algo relacionado con los gin-tonics 

¡Nos hemos vuelto locos con el gin-tonic! · eljueves.es · Actualidad


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues esta semana son las fiestas del pueblo donde vivo y durante estos días he podido ver a la GC registrando coches de chiquillos bastante a fondo, se supone que buscan drogas, pero a saber que buscaban en realidad ::
> 
> Hoy no comento nada del volumen porque se ha notado bastante que era día de fiesta, y como es viernes terminal y ya tenemos el cierre casi encima les dejo algo relacionado con los gin-tonics
> 
> ¡Nos hemos vuelto locos con el gin-tonic! · eljueves.es · Actualidad



Pues ya que se pone, mejor que una noticia, se le agradecería que dejara una botella de esto en la puerta el hilo, que se estira menos que un muelle mármol


----------



## donpepito (12 Oct 2012)

OCZ ha cumplido el obj que comenté ayer 1.50, pero puede visitarlo durante el día.

Suerte a los que van dentro.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

Me he encontrado esto por ahí ienso:

Como muchos ya sabreis cuando abrimos una posición en CFDs genera un interés, normalmente negativo en posiciones largas (nosotros pagamos) y positivo en cortas (nos pagan). Pero esto no siempre es así, según el broker puede que paguemos para ambas posiciones o incluso que nos paguen para posiciones largas.

Pues bien, el principio es muy sencillo y fácil de entender, se trata de encontrar un subyacente (acción, índice, materia prima, etc...) que con algún broker paguen interés a nuestro favor para posiciones cortas y otro broker que nos pague interés por abrir posiciones largas en el mismo subyacente (cosa difícil de encontrar pues en posiciones largas casi siempre se paga por la financiación).

Una vez encontrados este subyacente y estos dos brokers que cumplan los requisitos que buscamos, abrimos una posición corta en el broker que nos paga por ir vendidos y una posición larga en el broker que nos paga por ir comprados. Ambas posiciones deben ser exactamente de la misma cuantía para que nos dé igual si el valor sobre el que hemos abierto ambas operaciones sube o baja y ganemos el interés que nos pagan por la financiación.

¿Y como hacer si por ejemplo un broker nos paga un 3,5% anual por una de las posiciones y el otro un 1,5% por la otra para llegar a ese 25% anual del que hablábamos en el título del hilo?

Pues con el apalancamiento. Si por ejemplo tenemos 50.000 euros y abrimos una posición en CFDs por 400.000, esto es vamos apalancados 1/8, el interés que nos paguen se calculará sobre los 400.000 y no los 50.000. Así si nos dan un 3,5% anual por el interés que genera la posición ganaremos 14.000 euros en un año, que es un 28% de los 50.000 que tenemos como garantía de la posición.

Supongo que se entiende bien el concepto, aunque los que no estén acostumbrados a productos derivados no lo entenderán del todo, pero bueno.

Inconvenientes y riesgos de esta operativa:

1) Alguno de los dos brokers con los que hacemos las operaciones puede quebrar, por eso no hay que depositar en cada uno de ellos cantidades que superen lo que cubren los fondos de garantía de los países en que nuestros brokers tengan la sede fiscal y por tanto estén cubiertos. Como la mayoría de brokers de CFDs están sitos en UK, esta cantidad máxima sería de 50.000 libras esterlinas o equivalente en euros o dólares.

2) El valor que compremos puede subir o bajar mucho y provocar que una posición nos esté dando un gran beneficio y la otra una gran pérdida, ambas de exactamente la misma cuantía pues cuando abrimos las posiciones eran iguales pero en sentidos inversos. El peligro de que una de las posiciones nos de pérdidas muy grandes es que entonces deberemos aportar garantias adicionales al broker porque de lo contrario nos cerrarían la posición, aunque tampoco sería ningún drama pues cerrando también la otra posición que nos da beneficio dariamos por terminada la estrategia quedándonos a 0 en cuanto a beneficios/pérdidas pero ganando lo que nos hayan pagado por los intereses de nuestras posiciones. Además podremos aportar las garantías que requiera la posición perdedora sacando los beneficios de la posición ganadora, con lo que la rentabilidad de la operativa combinada no queda afectada.

También recordar que los CFDs, al contrario que los futuros, no tienen vencimiento, con lo que se puede abrir una posición y dejarla indefinidamente abierta. Podriamos abrir las dos posiciones hoy y dejarlas abiertas varios años (salvo que en el valor sobre el cual abrimos las posiciones se prohiban las posiciones cortas como pasa ahora con las acciones españoles y derivados del Ibex).

Hasta aquí la teoría, ahora vayamos a por los brokers y el subyacente que nos permita hacer lo descrito anteriormente , y el único que conozco (tampoco he buscado más) es el CFD del Dow Jones en Plus500, que nos pagará por interés por la posición corta y el mismo CFD en Oanda, que nos pagará interés por la posición larga.

Hay que señalar que es muy raro que paguen por posiciones largas en CFDs y que nos costará mucho encontrar otros subyacentes con interés positivo, y también hay que decir que Plus500 aunque en líneas generales es un broker horrible con spreads increíblemente caros en algunos productos y unos gráficos muy malos, para abrir posiciones cortas a medio/largo plazo va muy bien porque pagan un 3,65% anual de interés a nuestro favor, lo que es mucho y probablemente le convierte en el broker que más paga por posiciones cortas, en contraposición a las posiciones largas que cobran un escandaloso 11% anual, lo que le convierte en un broker carísimo para financiar posiciones largas pero eso a nosotros nos dará igual porque la posición larga la abriremos con Oanda, que nos pagará un 1% anual de interés por esta posición larga.

Entonces tenemos que abriremos una posición corta en el CFD del Dow en Plus500 que nos pagará un interés anual del 3.65% a nuestro favor y otra larga por exactamente el mismo valor en el mismo CFD en Oanda que nos rendirá un 1% anual. Y nos dará igual si el Dow sube o baja, porque lo que ganemos con los largos lo perderemos con los cortos y viceversa, pero ganaremos los intereses que generan nuestras posiciones.
¿Entonces como llegamos al 25% anual de rentabilidad si uno nos paga un 3.65% anual y el otro un 1%? Pues apalancándonos, como ya se ha dicho más arriba.

En Plus500 el CFD del Dow permite un apalancamiento máximo de 1/14, pero nosotros nos apalancaremos 1/8 por temas de garantías, con lo que por ejemplo si tenemos 20.000 euros depositados abriremos posiciones por valor de 160.000 euros en cortos del Dow que nos reportarán al cabo del año, puesto que el interés nos lo pagarán sobre los 160 mil euros, 5.840 euros o lo que es lo mismo un 29,2% de los 20.000 que hemos depositado.
En Oanda permiten un apalancamiento 1/50 sobre el mismo CFD, pero nosotros nos apalancaremos 1/20, con lo que para cubrir la posición de 160.000 euros de Plus500 depositaremos 8.000 en Oanda y abriremos largos por valor de 160.000 euros que nos reportarán al cabo de un año 1.600 euros de interés, o un 20% de los 8.000 depositados.

Con lo que tenemos que en Plus500 conseguimos una rentabilidad del 29,2% a 20 mil euros y en Oanda un 20% a 8 mil, o lo que es lo mismo, una rentabilidad total de 7.440 euros a la cantidad de 28.000 euros, que equivale a un 26,5% anual que no está nada mal.

¿Riesgos de la operación?

Los comentados anteriormente: quiebra de uno de los dos brokers (es por ello que nuestros depósitos nunca deberán superar las 50 mil libras esterlinas o equivalente en euros o dólares que cubre el fondo de garantía de UK donde ambos brokers tiene la sede) y que una de las dos posiciones necesite de la aportación de fondos adicionales para cubrir las garantías en caso de que el Dow suba o baje mucho (en caso de no aportar esos fondos adicionales para curbir la garantía simplemente nos cerrarían la posición perdedora, pero recordemos que lo que perdamos en una posición la ganaremos con la otra y podemos sacar parte de los beneficios de la posición ganadora para aumentar la garantía de la posición perdedora sin que esto afecte la rentabilidad de la estrategia).

Tema comisiones:

A precios actuales pagariamos un spread de 6 dólares por cada contrato de 13.500$ en Plus y entre 2 y 3 en Oanda. En CFDs las comisiones suelen ir incluidas en el spread (en CFDs sobre acciones no siempre es así) y además no hay comisión de mantenimiento ni custodia alguno en ninguno de los dos brokers comentados como es habitual entre los broker de CFDs.
Como vemos las comisiones son relativamente bajas y a grosso modo podemos decir que en 5 días tenemos cubierto el coste de abrir y cerrar las operaciones y lo que saquemos a los 360 días restantes del año es puro beneficio.

Alternativa para la posición larga propuesta por Don Francisco Llinares:
Tal como él mismo dice, "se puede mejorar un poco esta estrategia, aunque no mucho, tomando la posición larga en futuros en el mercado ECBOT, aunque el volumen tendría que ser del tamaño del contrato (unos 67.000$). En la posición larga se cobraría alrededor del 2.5% sobre el total nominal con una garantía muy pequeña."

Sobre los dividendos:

Como bien ha apuntado Fernan2, aunque en principio lo que nos pagaran por el dividendo en la posición larga nos lo quitarían en la corta, normalmente perderemos un porcentaje por el camino con la mayoría de brokers de CFDs que puede llegar a ser del ventipico % del valor del dividendo si hablamos de CFDs sobre acciones, lo que afectaría la rentabilidad general de nuestras operaciones. La verdad es que en el caso del CFD del Dow desconozco la afectación real que tendría el tema de los dividendos, aunque en teoría no debería afectarnos, puede que a la práctica sí lo haga y provoque una caída de nuestro beneficio. Según mis cálculos, poniéndonos en el peor de los casos que sería que se nos pierda un 20% del dividendo por obra y gracia de los brokers y calculándolo sobre un dividendo medio del 4,5% anual, el tema dividendos podría llegar a costarnos un máximo de unos 1.400$ de los 7.440$ que conseguiriamos de rentabilidad por los intereses siguiendo los números de nuestro ejemplo.

Bueno, hasta aquí esta sencilla estrategia, la rentabilidad conseguida podremos aumentarla o disminuirla si aumentamos o disminuimos el apalancamiento de nuestras posiciones teniendo en cuenta que a más apalancamiento más posibilidades de que tengamos que añadir fondos adicionales para cubrir garantías. Pero el principio imagino que es fácilmente entendible, aunque para los que no conozcan los productos apalancados será un poco más complicado de entender.

Finalmente señalar que tanto Oanda como Plus500 tienen plataformas demo imperecederas en que llevar a cabo esta estrategia con dinero ficticio en el Dow es posible, y que el mismo principio sería aplicable a cualquier valor y brokers que cumplan los requisitos necesarios para desarrollar esta estrategia totalmente legal, huelga decirlo.


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

carry trade de cfds...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

Nos caemos al nivel crítico


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2012)

VAMOS COÑO

en la robasta FranR


----------



## FranR (12 Oct 2012)

Van bien los niveles, pronto podremos empezar a lanzarlos.....


Señores buen fin de semana.


----------



## peseteuro (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Van bien los niveles, pronto podremos empezar a lanzarlos.....
> 
> 
> Señores buen fin de semana.



Se echan de menos


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una opinión más, no tiene más valor que eso.



Maximum respect, big F!!

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/zrX8Rl5ak7Y#t=05s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2012)

Que ha pasado chavalería?menudo reversal cabroncio,no? Que buena entrada en Morgan Stanley!

Janus, cagada al salir de GT, sigue aguantando. Buff con AMD...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

Bueno, había gente que se flipaba con los 1415, y mira, ya se pueden tocar...


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno, había gente que se flipaba con los 1415, y mira, ya se pueden tocar...



Sí, pero primero hay que volver a probar los 1430, incluso 34, a ver que pasa...
El Stop es fácil.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sí, pero primero hay que volver a probar los 1430, incluso 34, a ver que pasa...
> El Stop es fácil.



No lo creo


----------



## ponzi (12 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaya hostión que lleva este año :8:



Oye Bertok que usas para ver las pelis de internet?	El emule nunca lo habia usado y ahora que estoy probandolo para ver desdent que me recomendaste no va


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Hombre... para las pocas veces que voy largo... jajaja...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

Larguistas, tened cuidado. Os acechan


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Oye Bertok que usas para ver las pelis de internet?	El emule nunca lo habia usado y ahora que estoy probandolo para ver desdent que me recomendaste no va



Cualquier torrent 8:

Te envío un mp.

Voy para allá


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

el dolar abajo, el oro abajo, todo abajo y el sp amagando... joer, que solo quería un pequeño swing... en fín, hasta el stop todo es trading...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

Esperando la ruptura de los 7.600. Vamos preparando el material ...


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Here we go, here we go, 
here we, here we go!


----------



## carvil (12 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes'


Parece que la liquidez extendió la simetria


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PCp-MU_ghgY?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Salu2


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2012)

Mmm... serán los 1430-32 al cierre?? Lo dejarían "colocado" y con todo el mundo a la espera...


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

No money, no party

Santander renuncia a comprar 318 sucursales a RBS en Reino Unido,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## nombre (12 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Oye Bertok que usas para ver las pelis de internet?	El emule nunca lo habia usado y ahora que estoy probandolo para ver desdent que me recomendaste no va





series.ly + jdownloader


----------



## nombre (12 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> La Polica recupera 600.000 euros en un control de alcoholemia | Madrid | elmundo.es
> 
> Seguro que ha sido alguien que ha sacado la pasta del zulo, para ponerse corto en el SAN.
> 
> Ji ji ji





Con decir qué se disponía a acogerse a la amnistía fiscal


----------



## ponzi (12 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No money, no party
> 
> Santander renuncia a comprar 318 sucursales a RBS en Reino Unido,Banca. Expansin.com



No os resulta familiar la caida del imperio Romano con el momento actual?? Atencion a los principales problemas de la epoca :Inmigracion,corrupcion e impuestos


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKFoK5IU6gA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No os resulta familiar la caida del imperio Romano con el momento actual?? Atencion a los principales problemas de la epoca :Inmigracion,corrupcion e impuestos
> 
> 
> La caída de Roma - YouTube



We agree 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2012)

Olorozo zeco is good
Respect the cortos con plusvis!


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sí, pero primero hay que volver a probar los 1430, incluso 34, a ver que pasa...
> El Stop es fácil.





Pepitoria dijo:


> No lo creo





atman dijo:


> Mmm... serán los 1430-32 al cierre?? Lo dejarían "colocado" y con todo el mundo a la espera...



Bueno no me equivoqué ni tantito así... alcanzamos los 1431 y luego tonteando para acabar colocados... en los 29. Cogí unos caramelos en 30 y ya olvidar hasta el lunes... que el lunes (o entre lunes y miércoles) nos vayamos a los 1400 es una opción muy considerar.


----------



## bertok (13 Oct 2012)

Desayunen antes de leerlo.

Harakiri, el banco malo y la japonizacin de Europa - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desayunen antes de leerlo.
> 
> Harakiri, el banco malo y la japonizacin de Europa - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com



O todo lo contrario, por aquello de :vomito:::
Vaya futuro...


----------



## bertok (13 Oct 2012)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> O todo lo contrario, por aquello de :vomito:::
> Vaya futuro...



Maleta hamijo, maleta ....


----------



## bertok (13 Oct 2012)

os lo recomiendo (post 2083), merece mucho la pena

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (261/263)


----------



## Sipanha (13 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> os lo recomiendo (post 2083), merece mucho la pena
> 
> Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (261/263)



Buenísimo.

Pienso entonces que con la directriz esa dando toda la guerra del mundo, igual intentan un lateral hasta las elecciones.

El tope máximo (1490) vendrá cuando no lo esperemos.


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2012)

> O sea, un banco en quiebra que no puede vender sus activos ni limpiar sus préstamos se junta con un gobierno sin dinero y exigen que los inversores internacionales compren a un precio pactado entre los dos para que ninguno quede “muy mal” ante acreedores y votantes. Pero al que llaman buitre es al inversor.



3 puntos!!!


----------



## FranR (13 Oct 2012)

SP tiene unos niveles clave en el corto plazo.

Por abajo que es donde tenemos puesta la vista ahora. 1420-1397-1357

La zona superior viene determinada por los 1434,6-1437

El freno a la subida anda por los 1460.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2012)

Bertok, muy bueno el post


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Desayunen antes de leerlo.
> 
> Harakiri, el banco malo y la japonizacin de Europa - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com



Pues como que se me ha revuelto un poco el estómago...

Muchas gracias por el enlace, miraré de meterlo en facebook a ver si cala un poco a mis amigos entre tanta pollada que hay en sus muros ::


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Buff....Están fritísimos.
> 
> La van a freir a cortos



Póngalo en su radar porque hay que estar atentos a su comportamiento futuro.

Por cierto, llego del vuelo. Iberia sigue siendo una mierda y siempre da problemas. Ir y venir en familia a la Toscana es una odisea con esos membrillos.

Sigo lleyendo que supongo que habrá chicha.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Oct 2012)

Hola chicos, hacía tiempo que no andaba por aquí, sigo lastimosamente sin wi-fi...pero aprovecho desde otros lares para escribir.
Situación ibex diario y semanal:





Peligroso giro del MACD en semanal que lo confirmaría si rebasa la línea media.





En diario, el ibex ha realizado varias estructuras alcistas (las concentracciones por encima del 38,2% tb pueden tomar como impulsos fibos de partida fijas, Realizó un doble techo en los 8231 entre el 14/9 y el 21/9 activándolo el 26/9 con ese marubozu negro importante.
Lleva unos días haciendo un pequeño canal. Si rompiese por encima de 7800-7815, se podría ir por la anchura del canal a los 8200, no creo que eso ocurra por ahora, ya que parece que ha activado un 2º impulso bajista el ibex al caer de los 7660 a precios de cierre con objetivo ese 2º impulso en los 7413.
Nada, a ver que ocurre..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Oct 2012)

Acerinox, activada un 2º impulso hasta los 8,06 €.





Antena 3, está realizando un canal claro, habrá que ver cuando lo rompemos al alza.





OHL, activado un doble techo claro hasta los 17,02.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que ha pasado chavalería?menudo reversal cabroncio,no? Que buena entrada en Morgan Stanley!
> 
> Janus, cagada al salir de GT, sigue aguantando. Buff con AMD...



Lo que llevo leyendo del hilo es mucho guano y avisos catastrofistas. Pues yo voy a llevar la contraria.

Veo el carbón intentando salir de su atolladero. Han penado mucho por el parón chino principalmente pero ya no descuentan un escenario peor. Lógico porque todo tiene su suelo. Ya no digo nada como por casualidad gane las elecciones usanas Mr Romney. Vean las maneras y el volumen de Arch Coal, James River, Alpha Natural Resources. En poco tiempo volverá a la línea de combate nuestra gran amiga PCX. Será un día de celebración.

Las plateras andan fuertes. Han subido unos porcentajes extraordinarios desde hace muy poco tiempo y en el rebote de ahora apenas corrigen. Está claro, muy claro, lo que están descontando. Las perspectivas de inflación van a tirar hacia arriba de la bolsa a tope. Es cuestión natural. Miren Coeur d'Alene, Hecla Mining, Silver Wheaton, Pan American Silver y Turquoise Hill (antes Ivanhoe Mines).

Las energéticas usanas en general están comenzando a tener buenas maneras tras llevar muchos meses rompiendo inexorablemente hacia abajo. Valores como Hercules Offshore lo están haciendo muy bien y otros están intentando arrancar. Hay que darles tiempo y esperar a que confirmen para entrar.

Las solares están en dos líneas muy diferenciadas. Algunas muestran ganas de cambiar como pudiera ser el caso de First Solar .... que necesita como el comer unos buenos resultados en el próximo quarter. Si lo consigue entonces van a ver lo que es un cierre masivo de cortos de largo plazo así como el impacto de grandes posiciones de largo plazo posicionándose. De momento, hay incertidumbre por el posible impacto del parón del abastecimiento del material (y posterior explotación) del mayor parque fotovoltáico del mundo mundial.
La otra línea de trabajo son las solares chinas que solo se están dedicando al manufacturing puro y duro por lo que están sufriendo como nadie la bajada de los precios. Algo que han sido ellos quienes lo están potenciando para hacer daño a su competencia así como para dar salida a su gran excedente productivo. Ahí, en el mercado chino, tiene que producirse una importante concentración de players. Es algo que no ha comenzado y en el momento en el que veamos alguna fusión ..... será un momento importante sobre la posible proximidad del suelo de mercado. El gobierno chino no va a dejar a la intemperie a Yingli, Suntech, Hanwha, LDK ......

Piratón, las GT Advanced .... mejor que dejes de mirarlas. Ya conseguiste sacarlas unos buenos euros.

Con todo ello, creo que en los mercados hay margen por arriba. El SP no está nada mal. Tiene una resistencia a bajar bestial y al margen de algún arreón .... se le ve fácil por encima de 1490 más que por debajo de 1380.
El IBEX tiene mucha chicha en 7200 pero no sé si va a llegar hasta ahí abajo. Va a depender sobremanera de lo que suceda con el SP.

Para finalizar este post, una de reflexión.

NOKIA: No se puede entrar porque la serie de precios está mostrando debilidades aunque aún no se han confirmado. No obstante, y es una observación personal, no me creo que no vayan a volver a adquirir un papel importante en el mercado. Tienen una serie Lumia que es fantástica y sus últimos lanzamientos son mejores que los de la competencia. Otro tema es que consigan liderar el mercado de ventas pero con esos terminales y W8 no se quiebra. Eso lo tengo muy claro. Al igual que muchos otros valores .... necesitan encontrar algunos quarters seguidos de mejora de resultados.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que llevo leyendo del hilo es mucho guano y avisos catastrofistas. Pues yo voy a llevar la contraria.



no no, la hoja de ruta del ibex está clara desde hace meses. Ahora toca susto, pero yo creo que es muy posible volver a ver la zona de 8 miles en noviembre y luego finalización de techo en plan 3º hombro con sucesiones de zig-zag. Luego, sí, guano del de calidad para 2013 :


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Oct 2012)

Doble techo cumplido en Gas Natural.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2012)

El carbón tiene pinta de peponear,....


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2012)

brutal off topic (BOT) 

los frikazos del hilo (que lo lleven regular con el inglés) lo agradecerán 8:

Iron Sky DVDScreener Sci-fi - Descargar Torrent EstrenosDTL

ya saben, thanks y bobbies


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2012)

menudos analistos , por el lado TECNICO las cosas estan muy claras ::


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menudos analistos , por el lado TECNICO las cosas estan muy claras ::



You are right now!, Coal is the next big success.

Thanks for coming soon in a day like today, cat fashion week.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Oct 2012)

gacelas no viendo lo evidente , lo de siempre


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2012)

Natural Gas Futures Hit a New High - Coal Surges | Wall St. Cheat Sheet

Growing Pains: Coal Stocks Shift With Natural Gas Prices | Wall St. Cheat Sheet


----------



## nombre (14 Oct 2012)

Se sabe algo de los judíos y sus calendarios? ::

Al hilo de esto, Bertok, me gusto él articulo-post de rankia, en el qué todo apuntaba claramente una dirección hasta qué dijo 3 mágicas palabras: *"salvo fuerte inflación"* ::

Con lo qué al final habrá qué tener un ojo puesto en los judíos y sus calendarios, porqué lo que es yo, en lo qué va de crisis, he perdido la cuenta dél número de owneds qué llevo tragados ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> brutal off topic (BOT)
> 
> los frikazos del hilo (que lo lleven regular con el inglés) lo agradecerán 8:
> 
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6892234-post1124.html

No te pongo el coche adelantando porque me da pereza


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Se sabe algo de los judíos y sus calendarios? ::
> 
> Al hilo de esto, Bertok, me gusto él articulo-post de rankia, en el qué todo apuntaba claramente una dirección hasta qué dijo 3 mágicas palabras: *"salvo fuerte inflación"* ::
> 
> Con lo qué al final habrá qué tener un ojo puesto en los judíos y sus calendarios, porqué lo que es yo, en lo qué va de crisis, he perdido la cuenta dél número de owneds qué llevo tragados ::



También creo que llegará un momento en el nos metan una inflación de caballo durante unos años para diluir las deudas (COMO SIEMPRE HAN HECHO).

Pero antes nos deben obsequiar con un sonoro desplome, que sirva como justificación a imprimir sin control.


----------



## juanfer (14 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Se sabe algo de los judíos y sus calendarios? ::
> 
> Al hilo de esto, Bertok, me gusto él articulo-post de rankia, en el qué todo apuntaba claramente una dirección hasta qué dijo 3 mágicas palabras: *"salvo fuerte inflación"* ::
> 
> Con lo qué al final habrá qué tener un ojo puesto en los judíos y sus calendarios, porqué lo que es yo, en lo qué va de crisis, he perdido la cuenta dél número de owneds qué llevo tragados ::



Era hoy pero parece que no ha pasado nada del otro mundo.

TA-100 Quote - Tel Aviv 100 Index - Bloomberg

Solo han bajado un 0,15% pero bueno igual mañana hay sorpresa.


----------



## tarrito (14 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6892234-post1124.html
> 
> No te pongo el coche adelantando porque me da pereza



pero yo se lo pongo es spanish ... conocí la peli precisamente por su Link


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Era hoy pero parece que no ha pasado nada del otro mundo.
> 
> TA-100 Quote - Tel Aviv 100 Index - Bloomberg
> 
> Solo han bajado un 0,15% pero bueno igual mañana hay sorpresa.



Mañana es por estadística judía el día del guano y por estadística americana el día del inicio del rally de las elecciones. Será movidito independientemente de la dirección :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero yo se lo pongo es spanish ... conocí la peli precisamente por su Link



Entonces thanks y boobies!!!



Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2012)

Estoy revisando las carboneras.
A lo largo de la semana postearé cosas. 
Si que están interesantes!


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2012)

Euro Area Base Money drops in September, remains close to all-time high level


----------



## juanfer (15 Oct 2012)

Guanisimos dias.

Parece que Bankia va a premiar a sus accionistas con descuentos de sus zulitos. 

Parece que lo que le queda no lo quieren ni sus empleados ni familiares, ahora van a ver si pica algun accionista.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-puntos-ilusion-y-descuentos-viviendas.html


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelerio 

bonitas figuras se esconden o no se esconden en los graficos , pero el gacelerio no lo ve porque esta cegado por la tecnologia y los sistemah IA ::


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

ya nos hecharemos unas risas santuario de gacelas 

y porque la figura es muy bonita y calcada a una de hace poco :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (15 Oct 2012)

Guanos dias.

Se nota mucho que en santajder da dividendo, creo que hay que tener las acciones durante el dia de mañana...


----------



## paulistano (15 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya nos hecharemos unas risas santuario de gacelas
> 
> y porque la figura es muy bonita y calcada a una de hace poco :Aplauso:




Jato no le falta razon, mes de las risas, santuario de gacelas, pero aqui o pasa nada, he ahi que el animo de la tropa no sea el deseado, estamos deseado salir dela trinchera....aunque por otro lado, solo el hecho de pensar en el ibex en ochomil y la prohibicion de cortos expirar....:baba:


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2012)

Gatencio, no me sea gacelón y opere con un par.





muertoviviente dijo:


> ya nos hecharemos unas risas santuario de gacelas
> 
> y porque la figura es muy bonita y calcada a una de hace poco :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Jato no le falta razon, mes de las risas, santuario de gacelas, pero aqui o pasa nada, he ahi que el animo de la tropa no sea el deseado, estamos deseado salir dela trinchera....aunque por otro lado, solo el hecho de pensar en el ibex en ochomil y la prohibicion de cortos expirar....:baba:



los larguistas a largo plazo mejor que se reconviertan porque el mercado bajista del ibex parece no tener fin 

aprovechar los rallys bajistas y alcistas , na mas :Baile:


----------



## Sipanha (15 Oct 2012)

No quoteeis al troll, please. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2012)

Como anda el patio, síntoma inequívoco de aburrimiento y falta de trades.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> No quoteeis al troll, please. :fiufiu:



a la orden comandante bobama :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias,

el mercado esta como suele estar, pasa que nos hemos acostumbrado a grandes movimientos de volatilidad desmedida, y claro, esto nos parece como ir en un audi de traccion total.

La bolsa alemana esta a unos niveles cercanos a muy caros. Las bolsas pigsianas por asi decirlo estan en unos niveles acordes a la prima de riesgo y la deuda de sus empresas.

El ibex esta en 7700 puntos con una inditex en los 100 euros. Con empresas como iberdrola, gas natural, repsol o bme baratas sobre sus balances. Hay que poner todo en perspectiva y ver la diferencia de cotizacion de esas empresas respecto a maximos.

Claro que cuando quiebre el corte ingles y su puta madre, pues seran tiempos donde estos precios nos pareceran los maximos, pero mientras no vean al corte ingles quebrar con hordas de madmaxistas rodeandolo, estos precios son justos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Larguista, arderás en los infiernos! :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Larguista, arderás en los infiernos! :XX:



Valgame dios lo que mallamo, :S.

Mi ultima operativa fue cortos en el dax en la zona de 7400 y cierre en los 7200.
Sigo con el guanismo en el dax de fondo, solo que ahora parece tiempo de esperar el guano desde la barrera. Rubicon y Maginot estan bien marcadas.

Respecto al ibex, me referia que los precios de determinadas acciones se encuentran en consonancia con sus beneficios y nivel de deuda.

Ademas que ver un indice en los 4000 solo sera sintoma de que los a-le-ma-nes han venido para comprar las compañias.
Vozpópuli - Belén Romana: ?en dos años, las principales empresas españolas serán compradas por extranjeros?


No me llames larguista llamame lola.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

gacelas no olvideis que para todo maginot existe una ardenas ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2012)

Que jameaste este finde Jatencio?
Encontraste alguna jerma receptiva?

Se nota que me he comprado un diccionario peruano, verdad?
Forma parte de otro libro, "Entiende a tu troll del internete"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2012)

Dos velitas a los bancos españoles para que la gente vuelva al hilo.


----------



## paulistano (15 Oct 2012)

Al Ibex le falta un poco de convicción para irse de bareta....es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Oct 2012)

que abandonado está este sitio


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

esas formaciones hermosas traeran ojete frescor en ambas direcciones y el taymin :baba:


----------



## paulistano (15 Oct 2012)




----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

Hola, nada. Objetivos técnicos a medio plazo (no más de un año) para Santander, BBVA y Popular por ejemplo:
El Santander (no por muy vista, deja de ser menos válida)





Muy claro ese doble techo e igual de claro será su cumplimiento. Aún así, la ruptura de un triángulo y un 3º impulso bajista, la deberían enviar a la zona de 2,6 €.
BBVA





Debería sufrir menos que San. De hecho, no hay ningún impulso bajista claro de alto rango activado a mayores de un 2º que ha cumplido. De todas formas, la zona de 3,5-3,6 la visitará seguramente por objetivo de un triángulo roto igualmente.
Popular





A ver, hace tiempo que decíamos que había una doble estrategia de impulsos que la enviaba a 1 €. En realidad, su objetivo medio sería la zona de 0,5-0,6 y más tarde 0 según la proyección de otro triángulo roto con objetivo por ese nivel +-. Eso nos dice +- que su cotización se suspenderá antes de alcanzar esos niveles y se integrará muy posiblemente en otro grupo bancario (o San o La Caixa). En función del canje futuro, no sería malos precios de entrada esos 0,5-0,6 €.
A ver qué pasa..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

[¿¿¿¿Donde estás ratitaaaaaa????] :XX:


----------



## Lechu (15 Oct 2012)

TUS GRÁFICOS VALEN LEUROS

Acerinox como lo clavas , que bueno :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: 





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Acerinox, activada un 2º impulso hasta los 8,06 €.


----------



## Silenciosa (15 Oct 2012)

Aquí o guaneamos total o peponeamos a lo bruto...de cualquier otra forma el hilo no se mueve.


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2012)

Que grande el gif del Gato


:XX::XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


>



Pues, en teoría, un gato puede sobrevivir a esa caída sin utilizar paracaídas.

Los gatos adoptan una postura cuando caen que hace que su velocidad terminal sea muy inferior a la humana.

Eso sin contar que pesan poco y que en relación a su peso tienen unas patas muy poderosas.

Vamos, que da lo mismo tirar a un gato desde 40 metros de altura que desde 40.000. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que grande el gif del Gato
> 
> 
> :XX::XX:




puede dar niveles Sr. Franr


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues, en teoría, un gato puede sobrevivir a esa caída sin utilizar paracaídas.
> 
> Los gatos adoptan una postura cuando caen que hace que su velocidad terminal sea muy inferior a la humana.
> 
> ...



Discrepo enormemente y ante este conflicto, debemos solucionarlo como miembros del gun-club. Pasemos a la praxis

Misi... misi....


----------



## Benditaliquidez (15 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Discrepo enormemente y ante este conflicto, debemos solucionarlo como miembros del gun-club. Pasemos a la praxis
> 
> Misi... misi....



Acepto resolver esta afrenta aunque ello le cueste la vida a algún minino.

Como caballeros que somos, debemos acatar unas reglas para resolver esta contienda, propongo:

1- La altura desde la cual se precipite el felino debe ser suficiente para que no queden dudas de que cualquier otra altitud, por grande que fuera, hubiese producido el mismo efecto. Propongo tirarlo desde una altura de 7.700 expresada en unidades Ibex.

2- El ejemplar elegido debe pertenecer a una raza que presente una gran resistencia aerodinámica, tal vez un ejemplar de cola larga...


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puede dar niveles Sr. Franr



Aún no, solo he dado hoja de ruta...11 de octubre 9.23 de la mañana...se lo traigo.


----------



## FranR (15 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 11:04 (11592) rolacarb->yo espero rebote
> 11:04 (27807) JK->no lo habra jejeje
> *11:04 (27807) JK->rebotin
> 11:04 (186) Fran->si sobre los 7580
> ...




Aquí tiene...me faltan dos-tres sesiones, para niveles diarios.


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues, en teoría, un gato puede sobrevivir a esa caída sin utilizar paracaídas.
> 
> Los gatos adoptan una postura cuando caen que hace que su velocidad terminal sea muy inferior a la humana.
> 
> ...



Una cosa es la teoría y otra la práctica, los 150 euros de radiografías + inyecciones + revisión veterinaria de unos de mis gatos el año pasado, tras caer de un primer piso, atestiguan que eso no es tan cierto 

Aunque otro tuvo la misma caida sin hacerse aparentemente nada, aunque me pareció que le costaba caminar un poco tras la caida.

Por otra parte esta semana entramos en semana de vencimiento y he visto puesta de contratos por la mañana en un plan decidido y quitas por la tarde a partir de las 14, pero sin tanta decisión, el saldo al final del día es positivo y no parece que estén por la labor de tirarlo de momento, aunque tratándose de semana de vencimiento puede ocurrir cualquier cosa en cualquier momento y hay que estar muy atentos.

Ahora mismo a las 17 han vuelto a meter pasta de forma bastante decidida y han dejado el saldo bastante positivo.


----------



## ponzi (15 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes!! Este viernes toca renovacion de cortos


----------



## ponzi (15 Oct 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48265169


Las posiciones cortas esran bajando o manteniendose. El gran guano va a hacerse de rogar


----------



## ponzi (15 Oct 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-48010615


Iberdrola sigue limpia


----------



## ponzi (15 Oct 2012)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortas.aspx?nif=A-41002288

A Abengoa le estan dando duro


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

amono gacelillas :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2012)

Mundo carbonero, 

¿como va Arch Coal por ejemplo?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2012)

S&P revisa los ratings del sector energético español y recorta la nota de REE y Enagas - elEconomista.es


----------



## rbotic statistics (15 Oct 2012)

De nuevo por este gran hilo... me preguntaba... si alguna vez... no se...

Os he hablado del místico 7.700?

Felinos S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (15 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [¿¿¿¿Donde estás ratitaaaaaa????] :XX:



Coñe si que ha cuajado el místico 7.700
Que estáis sorprendidos por su fuerza? o que?

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (15 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Místico 8100 presenta sus excusas por no acudir hoy al foro. Tenía otros quehaceres.



Ya vendrá... tranquilidad... 

S2s


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mundo carbonero,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

756x... casi!!!!






Mire este post fijamente....







Le dirá la hora dos veces al día :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


>



Estaba esperando la broma 

Por cierto que se ha hecho la zagala en la cara,... parece diferente a la actualidad


----------



## Mulder (15 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estaba esperando la broma
> 
> Por cierto que se ha hecho la zagala en la cara,... parece diferente a la actualidad



No se que se habrá hecho, pero comparto la idea de que antes estaba mucho mejor.


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes... alguno de ustedes ha firmado como pepeluí en elconfi ¿verdad? Yo tambien he dejado recadito, pero no lo han moderado aún...

corrijo, sí ya está...

Porsche Cayenne Turbo S: el todocamino más radical, desde 174.841 euros - Ecomotor.es

Un poco caro el ataud...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> TUS GRÁFICOS VALEN LEUROS
> 
> Acerinox como lo clavas , que bueno :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2012)

...y no empiecen a hablar de la Carbonero y las carboneras, que acabamos hablando de las negruras y nos mandan a veteranos..


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...y no empiecen a hablar de la Carbonero y las carboneras, que acabamos hablando de las negruras y nos mandan a veteranos..



Hay que atraer la atención en el hilo.

A un paso estamos de las bOObies


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Pues, en teoría, un gato puede sobrevivir a esa caída sin utilizar paracaídas.
> 
> Los gatos adoptan una postura cuando caen que hace que su velocidad terminal sea muy inferior a la humana.
> 
> ...



Moriría de 4 formas posibles antes de por el golpe (que tb, si no, prueba a tirar a un gato desde una 20ª planta..) : por asfixia, por infarto, por calor y por frío quizás..antes de tocar el suelo. Como tiene 7 vidas, aún le quedaría unas poquitas ::


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> No se que se habrá hecho, pero comparto la idea de que antes estaba mucho mejor.



¿quién es?....

PD: ya sé:: 

pero que se ha hecho en la cara y ¿quién?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

c'mon little whore!
I wanna a debris candle!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Buenas tardes... alguno de ustedes ha firmado como pepeluí en elconfi ¿verdad? Yo tambien he dejado recadito, pero no lo han moderado aún...
> 
> corrijo, sí ya está...
> 
> ...



El CEO de Porsche es la rehostia, ha logrado que de la gama entera solo se salve un modelo, y es cuando mas venden, ciertamente este mundo esta mu mal.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

Faltan charts en este hilo. Dónde está Claca? hay que ficharlo ya!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Faltan charts en este hilo. Dónde está Claca? hay que ficharlo ya!!



Este año le tocan en conocimiento del medio los rios y sus afluentes. Lo siento por el chico y por mi cuenta de plusvis. :´(


----------



## rbotic statistics (15 Oct 2012)

Bueno, visto que el guano no llega en el mes del santuario de los gacélidos, que tal si tomamos un poco de aire y nos vamos a escalar unos cuantos 8 miles en un rally alcista que nos lleve a cotas superiores...

Os paso las claves del seguimiento;

Gyachung Kang 7.922
Shisha Pangma 8.027
Annapurna 8.091
Manaslu 8.163
Dhaulagiri 8.167
Cho Oyu 8.201
Makalu 8.462
Lhotse 8.501
Kanchenjunga 8.586
Everest 8.848

Suerte a los montañeros!

S2s


----------



## atman (15 Oct 2012)

...y andaba un poco pachucho por lo visto... Claca, cuídese...!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este año le tocan en conocimiento del medio los rios y sus afluentes. Lo siento por el chico y por mi cuenta de plusvis. :´(



Que tire del carro semanal Guybrush_Threepwood, que sabe de sobra. Yo creo que ha tenido malas influencias de alguno que no ve con muy buenos ojos el ATienso: ..y creo saber quién es :8: (el del super 10% que lo suelte ya!!.. Bueno,es una forma de invocarlo!!)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Que tire del carro semanal Guybrush_Threepwood, que sabe de sobra. Yo creo que ha tenido malas influencias de alguno que no ve con muy buenos ojos el ATienso: ..y creo saber quién es :8: (el del super 10% que lo suelte ya!!.. Bueno,es una forma de invocarlo!!)



hey!

Entre mis deberes semanal están las carboneras!

Ando un poco liado perdónenme o


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2012)

A GT lo tenemos picando código en otro proyecto :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A GT lo tenemos picando código en otro proyecto :no:



:XX: que mamón!


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

gacelas vais a presenciar el canto del cisne :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

Inditex,





lleva de 2009 sin una corrección fuerte (61,8%) de alto rango, muy parecido a apple en ese sentido y tb va a empezar por apostar por el dividendo como esta último, por lo que pienso y sigo pensando que ninguna de las dos serán una empresa de peso en su producción asegurada para convertirse en legendaria (estilo coca cola, ibm, santander o telefónica por poner ejemplo de empresas que han perdurado en el tiempo). le doy + opciones a Google o Microsoft, que dicho sea de paso, quizás sean lo mismo en un futuro. Ha realizado pequeñas estructuras, descansos, todo ello conformando un claro canal que inesperadamente rompió al alza (los canales alcistas se suelen romper a la baja aunque nada impidde que se rompan en el otro sentido según AT) y que ha cumplido objetivo. Yo creo que la zona de 104 € es un objetivo muy ambicioso por un 3º impulso que puede fallar (impulsos seguros son el 2º y el 3º cuando acompaña la tendencia del índice asociado, y la tendencia del ibex es contraria).
Yo veo ese gap en los 70 € con pinta de cierre sí o sí (no todos se cierran, la mayoría, pero no todos) este próximo año.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Oct 2012)

Fuera de Morgan Stanley, pagando la comisión del brokel....


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2012)

Varios temas respecto al debate.

-El carbón usano es de mayor calidad que lo posteado hasta el momento. Y además está menos trajinado. Arch Coal está a punto de romper con fuerza pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Alpha y James como las motos.
-Llevo todo el día esperando el cierre de la vela usana y es muy prometedora para los largos.
-Miren y sigan de cerca la plata.
-Las solares chinas ni tocarlas. A esperar que les va a llegar su momento cuando toque.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2012)

Ya lo sabéis...podéis iros a dormir tranquilos

Elvira Rodríguez se compromete a que el inversor vuelva a confiar en la CNMV - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

esepe500 de mi vida :baba:


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este año le tocan en conocimiento del medio los rios y sus afluentes. Lo siento por el chico y por mi cuenta de plusvis. :´(



Creo que suspenderé. El Vesubio no es un río, se ve... qué lio. A parte, lo que tenía que decir, ya está dicho, tampoco vale la pena dar vueltas sobre lo mismo mientras todo entra en el guión ¿no?

Sigo manteniendo que estamos en fase de montaña rusa techil, con la mayor parte del mercado habiendo agotado casi todo el movimiento. Para el IBEX mencioné los 7.600 como zona de referencia, y de momento han aguantando muy bien, por lo que hasta una ligera dilatación por debajo tampoco me preocuparía, si bien no es lo que contemplo (en realidad da igual, muchas veces el cómo es más importante que el dónde, y en soporte hemos llegado con muchas noticias negativas de fondo y la gente empieza a decir eso de "largos sí, pero desde un poco más abajo"). Recuerdo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iembre-2012-mes-de-risas-384.html#post7320554

Ahora hay dos opciones: aprovechar los relativos vaivenes mientras se desarrolla el techo, con mucha probabilidad de salir escaldado en barridas, o bien seguir en los pocos valores que, pese a haber aburrido, tienen todavía algo que ofrecernos, y ya me mojé al respecto con INDRA:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-29.html#post7055264

Resumiendo... para mi esta corrección forma parte del proceso de techo, pero todavía quedaría volver algo más arriba, con muy poco recorrido a partir del máximo anterior, que fueron esos 8.200. En mi opinión estas son las condiciones del partido, y ya cada cual decide si vale la pena jugar 

Como gráfico actualizado, el hermanito del IBEX:







Se ve muy claro a partir de qué niveles nos cambiamos de chaqueta... de momento, periodo lateral de distribución. Mirad qué casualidad como el recorte se ha precipitado justo en la zona de resistencia por arriba, lo cual nos dice lo chungo que está el tema.

Ahora ojo una cosa, yo pienso que todavía subiremos algo más, pero no tiene por qué ser así. En los 8.200 dije venta y era venta en la mayoría de los casos, porque en un techo resulta prácticamente imposible clavar el máximo.


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esepe500 de mi vida :baba:



Los bajistas recalcitrantes no os merecéis subiros a este tren. Espera que ya te llamarán.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Oct 2012)

claca pezqueñin que haces con esos graficos , ahora mismo hay uno que es el que manda :ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2012)

Para los carboneros, miren siempre la correlación con Chesapeake, Encana y Devon.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Para los carboneros, miren siempre la correlación con Chesapeake, Encana y Devon.



yo veo a ANR en techo ¿tú?

a ver si supera los 8.9$


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> yo veo a ANR en techo ¿tú?
> 
> a ver si supera los 8.9$



Tiene una resistencia pero está subiendo con mucho mucho volumen. Solo decir que ya lleva casi un 100% de subida desde mínimos.
Es un champion pero hay que andarse con ojo porque cualquier corrección se torna en grandes minusvalías económicas si se ha entrado tarde.


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2012)

Parece que estamos haciendo un techo muy claro ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

Por cierto, hoy hemos cumplido el objetivo de doble suelo comentado de Jazztel..Pollastre, únete al AT :::: y gana un 20% anual :o


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El CEO de Porsche es la rehostia, ha logrado que de la gama entera solo se salve un modelo, y es cuando mas venden, ciertamente este mundo esta mu mal.



Tampoco es demasiado... los inversores de ARIAd tienen todos un "Chayan" como dice mi amigo.

Ya tengo reservado el 991 4S para mi cumple en enero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelas vais a presenciar el canto del cisne :rolleye:



Espero que cambie su suerte ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy hemos cumplido el objetivo de doble suelo comentado de Jazztel..Pollastre, únete al AT :::: y gana un 20% anual jeje :o



Chhssss, de todas formas, contra menos creamos en el denigrado AT, mejor. Que siga así.


----------



## donpepito (15 Oct 2012)

CRME puede sonar la flauta, pero es risky, risky... al estilo SVNT.

OCZ, de nuevo han hecho el pullback al MIN del día, es como NOKIA este verano, si hay O_O se puede x4 a corto plazo, plan despido de empleados para poner sobre la mesa el precio justo para SEAGATE.

ACAD, me sigue gustando y MKND quizás entre antes de enero2013, no me gusta el free float.

Hoy ha sido de libro con CYCC.


----------



## ponzi (15 Oct 2012)

Uno de los videos mas duros de Enrique y Centeno (Con nombres y apellidos) (No os lo perdais, merece la pena)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW3k_VfTxsU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## juanfer (15 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Parece que estamos haciendo un techo muy claro ...



¿Que techo los 7300 del DAX?


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Que techo los 7300 del DAX?



SP, Nasdaq, Culibex, ....

Cuidadín 8:


----------



## Le Truhan (15 Oct 2012)

Pido consejo, subimos, bajamos, en tierra de nadie?


----------



## juanfer (15 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> SP, Nasdaq, Culibex, ....
> 
> Cuidadín 8:



En el DAX hay un techo en el 7300 pero en los futuros el techo esta mas arriba.

La clave es el ORO si supera los 1750


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Creo que suspenderé. El Vesubio no es un río, se ve... qué lio. A parte, lo que tenía que decir, ya está dicho, tampoco vale la pena dar vueltas sobre lo mismo mientras todo entra en el guión ¿no?
> 
> Sigo manteniendo que estamos en fase de montaña rusa techil, con la mayor parte del mercado habiendo agotado casi todo el movimiento. Para el IBEX mencioné los 7.600 como zona de referencia, y de momento han aguantando muy bien, por lo que hasta una ligera dilatación por debajo tampoco me preocuparía, si bien no es lo que contemplo (en realidad da igual, muchas veces el cómo es más importante que el dónde, y en soporte hemos llegado con muchas noticias negativas de fondo y la gente empieza a decir eso de "largos sí, pero desde un poco más abajo"). Recuerdo:
> 
> ...



Coincido contigo y muchas gracias por tus aportes, siempre ejemplares, estamos próximos a zona de rebote dentro de esta formación de techo , yo lo situo unos 200 ptos más abajo, aunque quizás no sea en cuerpo de cierre, sino en sombra intradiaria de una vela alcista. El techo lo estamos formando y lo seguiremos formando (no es decartable los 8 miles hasta los 8500-8600, ese sería el canto real del cisne, ya que no volveremos a ver ese nivel hasta pasados algunos años pienso (joder! vaya atrevimiento el mío!!), aunque ya no debe haber mucha gasolina y me da que el último tirón hacia arriba lo harán las manos fuertes si se levantan cortos para sacar unos cuantos euros y distribuir cuando la gacelada vea el mundo feliz por encima de los 7800-8000.


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Varios temas respecto al debate.
> 
> -El carbón usano es de mayor calidad que lo posteado hasta el momento. Y además está menos trajinado. Arch Coal está a punto de romper con fuerza pero hasta el rabo todo es toro. Alpha y James como las motos.
> -Llevo todo el día esperando el cierre de la vela usana y es muy prometedora para los largos.
> ...



Tomamos nota, como no podía ser de otra manera. Pero me abstendré de la plata, se me ponen los pelos del lomo como escarpias solo de pensar en ella.


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los bajistas recalcitrantes no os merecéis subiros a este tren. Espera que ya te llamarán.



shhh...eh! sin generalizar... 

aunque... :XX: :XX:

es cierto, yo que soy el abuelo del oso yogi hoy me he "abstenido" siquiera de abrir un chart.


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Chhssss, de todas formas, contra menos creamos en el denigrado AT, mejor. Que siga así.



Ostras, otro que habla consigo mismo... estooo. oigan, no será contagioso ¿no?


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras, otro que habla consigo mismo... estooo. oigan, no será contagioso ¿no?



calla, coño!! que están hablando los mayores...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> calla, coño!! que están hablando los mayores...



Rencor del sano, aunque sí que es cierto que algo locuelo a veces parezco, pero..hubo un tiempo donde se comparaba el AT casi casi con el horoscopo y por eso de vez en cuando, hay que sacar las muletillas. Por Dios, que aquí se dijo Piponacci y hubo que tragárselo ::::!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras, otro que habla consigo mismo... estooo. oigan, no será contagioso ¿no?





atman dijo:


> calla, coño!! que están hablando los mayores...



Otro multinick del jato :ouch:


:XX:


----------



## paulistano (16 Oct 2012)

Los que tengan papelitos rojos....ya está publicado en la CNMV, el banco se compromete a la compra de derechos a 0,15 y se necesitan 38 derechos para una nueva acción8:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

gacelillas , la hora de las risas se acerca y por partida doble ya que por ahi tenemos un grafico de los que hacen historia


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Coincido contigo y muchas gracias por tus aportes, siempre ejemplares, estamos próximos a zona de rebote dentro de esta formación de techo , yo lo situo unos 200 ptos más abajo, aunque quizás no sea en cuerpo de cierre, sino en sombra intradiaria de una vela alcista. El techo lo estamos formando y lo seguiremos formando (no es decartable los 8 miles hasta los 8500-8600, ese sería el canto real del cisne, ya que no volveremos a ver ese nivel hasta pasados algunos años pienso (joder! vaya atrevimiento el mío!!), aunque ya no debe haber mucha gasolina y me da que el último tirón hacia arriba lo harán las manos fuertes si se levantan cortos para sacar unos cuantos euros y distribuir cuando la gacelada vea el mundo feliz por encima de los 7800-8000.





que facil es decir 8500-8600 , despues de que servidor dijera que ahi cae el 61,8% fibonazi :vomito:

niveles fibo que ni te imaginabas :: 

una ves mas el gacelerio se apropia de las estrategias despiadadas :ouch:


----------



## peseteuro (16 Oct 2012)

Noticia guananera para empezar el día con ganas de pandoro


S&P rebaja la nota a 11 bancos españoles - CincoDías.com


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Vaya peponazo está pegando el euro...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que facil es decir 8500-8600 , despues de que servidor dijera que ahi cae el 61,8% fibonazi :vomito:
> 
> niveles fibo que ni te imaginabas ::
> 
> una ves mas el gacelerio se apropia de las estrategias despiadadas :ouch:



la falta de humildad sera debidamente recompensada maestro :no:


----------



## juanfer (16 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los que tengan papelitos rojos....ya está publicado en la CNMV, el banco se compromete a la compra de derechos a 0,15 y se necesitan 38 derechos para una nueva acción8:



El tio botin lo tenia todo atado, hoy da dividendos y hoy le bajan la nota.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Cuba decide eliminar los permisos de salida a sus ciudadanos - EcoDiario.es

Uy uy


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

este fin de semana estuve por tierras valencianas y un familiar, el cual ha tabajado toda la vida en banca, me comentaba que en un banco de por allí tenían apilados una cantidad de expedientes de impago tal que sería suficiente, cobrandolos para pagar la deuda de dicho banco. Lo curioso es que esos impagos eran de personas muy muy solventes pero que por ser "amigos de" no se les podia tocar y ellos tranquilamente decidían no pagar.
Sinceramente me parece vergonzoso, indignante y cabreante....


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuba decide eliminar los permisos de salida a sus ciudadanos - EcoDiario.es
> 
> Uy uy



no es por defender a estos mandatarios, pero normalmente el mayor problema es que no se les dá el visado de entrada a otros paises.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

marditoh gacelerio , servidor les trae coñocimiento del bueno y ujtedeh solo se les ocurre apropiarse de el ::

servidor ahora compartira su sabiduria solo cuando ya no sirva de nada


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> marditoh gacelerio , servidor les trae coñocimiento del bueno y ujtedeh solo se les ocurre apropiarse de el ::
> 
> servidor ahora compartira su sabiduria solo cuando ya no sirva de nada



menudo trollaco esta ustec hecho :ouch: 

si hubiera alguna formacion importante los ejpertoh ya lo tendrian localizado :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Oct 2012)

Desde el cariño, comienzas a preocuparme.

Buenos días señores.


----------



## juanfer (16 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> este fin de semana estuve por tierras valencianas y un familiar, el cual ha tabajado toda la vida en banca, me comentaba que en un banco de por allí tenían apilados una cantidad de expedientes de impago tal que sería suficiente, cobrandolos para pagar la deuda de dicho banco. Lo curioso es que esos impagos eran de personas muy muy solventes pero que por ser "amigos de" no se les podia tocar y ellos tranquilamente decidían no pagar.
> Sinceramente me parece vergonzoso, indignante y cabreante....



Habría que hacer una revisión de lo que se ha hecho en la banca y sobre todo en las cajas en los ultimos 8 años. Pero creo que los castuzos son los principales que no quieren ni oir hablar del asunto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Oct 2012)

Moody's pone en peligro entre 12.000 y 60.000 millones de deuda española


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

correlacionar gacelillas , el ibex tiene un objetivo muy claro por arriba pero no llegara :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (16 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuba decide eliminar los permisos de salida a sus ciudadanos - EcoDiario.es
> 
> Uy uy



El problema esta en que a los 2 meses de salir pierdes el derecho a la casa. Con lo que volver es más complicado.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

Una nueva oportunidad para soltar papel ...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una nueva oportunidad para soltar papel ...



soltaran papel mientras suben y luego guanazo inocho:


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltaran papel mientras suben y luego guanazo inocho:



Así es, de libro.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Así es, de libro.



pero hoy no , estan haciendo algo todavia mas de libro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

*[Peabody Energy Corp]*







Después de un superguanazo ha ido perdiendo velocidad en la caída. Parece que está haciendo un suelo redondeado. Ahora se encuentra en un canal alcista (con el RSI palote perdío aunque girando algo), pegado a la parte alta del canal. Por allí andan varios Gandalfs:
- La parte alta del canal.
- La DTB naranja.
- Una resistencia.
- La EMA200.

Para entrar esperaría un recorte, ver que no se degrada el gráfico y que los indicadores indican giro de precio.

Niveles clave:

- arriba 27$
- abajo 21.7$


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j...tICwAw&usg=AFQjCNHcjZ3vM_A7ki1fbtNTWmVxk2LuXg[/YOUTUBE]

Lo siento, lo tenia que poner::


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

No ha entendido Ud. nada de nada. 

El AT no es un horóscopo, no recuerdo haber leído esa expresión en este hilo, deje pues de inventarse cosas.

Para mí, el AT es un conjunto de reglas de dominio público que indica, como un gran letrero luminioso de neón, dónde habrá liquidez en un momento dado y en qué sentido, cuestión ésta que es aprovechada por los algoritmos a/d para posicionar paquetes en tandas o series. Le dije también que si no era capaz de comprender mi punto de vista, al menos se abstuviera de distorsionarlo.

Tamién le veo extrañamente cariñoso hacia mi persona, habiéndome nombrado dos veces en sendos posts suyos sin que yo haya manifestado el más mínimo interés en su mal trabajada ironía.

Haga el favor de no ser como los jugadores de parchís, que para una que se comen una vez, luego se cuentan veinte.

Sea feliz y céntrese en sus cosas, la vida es muy corta.




Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Rencor del sano, aunque sí que es cierto que algo locuelo a veces parezco, pero..hubo un tiempo donde se comparaba el AT casi casi con el horoscopo y por eso de vez en cuando, hay que sacar las muletillas. Por Dios, que aquí se dijo Piponacci y hubo que tragárselo ::::!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2012)

Haya paz, no se me enfaden DOS GRANDES del hilo... o


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Peabody Energy Corp]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Muy buena. Está haciendo un buen giro aunque considero es todavía es prematuro y la inercia bajista todavía pesa.

La meto en seguimiento.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

A los larguistas les diría que lo mejor es salirse por patas cuanto antes porque están soltando papelajos a punta pala.

Avisados quedan....


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> A los larguistas les diría que lo mejor es salirse por patas cuanto antes porque están soltando papelajos a punta pala.
> 
> Avisados quedan....



Maestro, sus pérdidas son nuestras ganancias. ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Maestro, sus pérdidas son nuestras ganancias. ::



Yo creo que ha estado bien estar largo hasta este momento, pero la fiesta ya se ha terminado, al que siga dentro Pandoro le va a dejar su marca de fábrica ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que ha estado bien estar largo hasta este momento, pero la fiesta ya se ha terminado, al que siga dentro Pandoro le va a dejar su marca de fábrica ::




¿ En serio uno de sus gatos hizo un mini-selloff desde el primer piso? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pesoj (16 Oct 2012)

Como seguramente sabréis el BBVA ofrece a los clientes de Unnim con participaciones preferentes la posibilidad de cambiar el 95% nominal de participaciones al BBVA.

Durante esta semana (del 15 al 19) se hace la media aritmética del valor de la acción del BBVA. El lunes 22 de octubre se procede a la compra de esas acciones (todas a ese mismo valor, que se hace de la media de esta semana).
Y el día 23, si quieren, ya pueden vender.

La pregunta es: ¿cómo veis BBVA a corto y medio?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que ha estado bien estar largo hasta este momento, pero la fiesta ya se ha terminado, al que siga dentro Pandoro le va a dejar su marca de fábrica ::



pobre gacelilla equipo de carpatos :: 

pandoro esta calentando pero aun no tiene autorizacion para entrar a saco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Muy buena. Está haciendo un buen giro aunque considero es todavía es prematuro y la inercia bajista todavía pesa.
> 
> La meto en seguimiento.



Suelte un thanks tacaño!

Respecto a lo que dice, estoy de acuerdo. Tiene que tentar la ema200, imagino que tirará hacia abajo, luego a a ver que hace.


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ En serio uno de sus gatos hizo un mini-selloff desde el primer piso? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Uno no, dos de ellos, pero al primero se le rompió la cola al nacer y le costaba hacer equilibrios y maniobrar bien en caso de emergencia, el otro si tiene cola y no tiene esos problemas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Uno no, dos de ellos, pero al primero se le rompió la cola al nacer y le costaba hacer equilibrios y maniobrar bien en caso de emergencia, el otro si tiene cola y no tiene esos problemas



¿?


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

La línea, "niño date la vuelta que viene Pandoro", está por esta zona.

Ahora veremos las intenciones reales de estos malvados!!!!!!!!!

(Máximos del viernes resultado del último pull mamporrero)

P.D. Como ya saben, los días que pasan a principio de trimestre los dedico a mejorar el sistema. Pues este ha sido que no!
Me he dedicado a coger un deporte que ni veo siquiera (furgo) y con una tabla clasificatoria de esas me he creado unos índices ::.

Bueno ya les contaré el resultado (no pongo niveles de esto a ver si vamos a acertar catorce un millar de personas :XX


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La línea, "niño date la vuelta que viene Pandoro", está por esta zona.
> 
> Ahora veremos las intenciones reales de estos malvados!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Máximos del viernes resultado del último pull mamporrero)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La línea, "niño date la vuelta que viene Pandoro", está por esta zona.
> 
> Ahora veremos las intenciones reales de estos malvados!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Máximos del viernes resultado del último pull mamporrero)



La DTB timefrime 1h pasa por el 7800(c)

Saludos...


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La línea, "niño date la vuelta que viene Pandoro", está por esta zona.
> 
> Ahora veremos las intenciones reales de estos malvados!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Me traigo esto último que he editado y ha pasado desapercibido.

Me encanta que los niveles vayan coincidiendo con puntos de AT. Ya saben como les gusta jugar con estas cosas. :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (16 Oct 2012)

Todos hablando de que esto se da la vuelta, que hasta aquí hemos lllegado....dan ganas de comprar a saco:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La DTB timefrime 1h pasa por el 7800(c)
> 
> Saludos...



Sip, 2options:
- Si la rompe nos vamos a la parte alta del lateral 8x00 .
- próximo toque con los 7600 nos mandan a los 7200.

Ni con un palo hoyga!


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Parece ser que mucha gente considera la "NQVP" como peligrosa, 25 puntos de retreat (sutura) al tocar la zona de aviso.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me traigo esto último que he editado y ha pasado desapercibido.
> 
> Me encanta que los niveles vayan coincidiendo con puntos de AT. Ya saben como les gusta jugar con estas cosas. :Aplauso:



Vale, como por AT se tendría que dar la vuelta, peponeará. Pero como yo creo que peponeará, guaneará. Pero como ellos saben que yo se que guaneará, seguramente peponeará. Pero yo ya se que guaneará, así que me pondré largo porque seguramente me equivoco. ::


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Todos hablando de que esto se da la vuelta, que hasta aquí hemos lllegado....dan ganas de comprar a saco:fiufiu:



Solo falta que hable "PG" de que nos vamos a los Juanluísticos niveles, para hacer un Félix en toda regla.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vale, como por AT se tendría que dar la vuelta, peponeará. Pero como yo creo que peponeará, guaneará. Pero como ellos saben que yo se que guaneará, seguramente peponeará. Pero yo ya se que guaneará, así que me pondré largo porque seguramente me equivoco. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vale, como por AT se tendría que dar la vuelta, peponeará. Pero como yo creo que peponeará, guaneará. Pero como ellos saben que yo se que guaneará, seguramente peponeará. Pero yo ya se que guaneará, así que me pondré largo porque seguramente me equivoco. ::



"Yo en el fondo lo comprendo..."



Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

Voy a abrir un cortilargo sin comisiones..... :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

El DAX tiene un follón muy gordo...

verás, verás


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Suelte un thanks tacaño!
> 
> Respecto a lo que dice, estoy de acuerdo. Tiene que tentar la ema200, imagino que tirará hacia abajo, luego a a ver que hace.



Ahí tiene su thanks ..... :Baile:


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pesoj (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> Como seguramente sabréis el BBVA ofrece a los clientes de Unnim con participaciones preferentes la posibilidad de cambiar el 95% nominal de participaciones al BBVA.
> 
> Durante esta semana (del 15 al 19) se hace la media aritmética del valor de la acción del BBVA. El lunes 22 de octubre se procede a la compra de esas acciones (todas a ese mismo valor, que se hace de la media de esta semana).
> Y el día 23, si quieren, ya pueden vender.
> ...



¿Nadie? :´( ::

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¿Nadie? :´( ::
> 
> Gracias otra vez.




Intra under 5.64 RUN FAST sinmirarpatras

Y luego a mínimos histéricos. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¿Nadie? :´( ::
> 
> Gracias otra vez.



A medio/largo plazo, yo saldría por patas si pierde los 5,4 a conciencia


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¿Nadie? :´( ::
> 
> Gracias otra vez.



Huye de los bancos.

Les queda mucho tiempo de falta de visibilidad en los beneficios y ampliaciones brutales en el horizonte (como Popular).

Si le sobra, déselo a un pobre. Se ganará el cielo. :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

me acabo de meter en un ETF doble Inverso del Ibex......y tambien voy largo en BBVA... un cortilargo en toda regla.


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¿Nadie? :´( ::
> 
> Gracias otra vez.



Tiene un AT bastante bueno de ANHQV donde muestra BBVA, SAN y POP hace un par de días. Ahí tiene muchas respuestas.

EDITO: el post del que hablo, AT Banca ANHQV


----------



## Pesoj (16 Oct 2012)

¡Gracias a todos!

No voy a contar la larga historia que hay detrás, pero básicamente a mis abuelos les metieron unas cuantas preferentes y ahora les ofrecen (sólo) esta salida.
¿Así que el día 23 venderíais pero volando, no?


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> No voy a contar la larga historia que hay detrás, pero básicamente a mis abuelos les metieron unas cuantas preferentes y ahora les ofrecen (sólo) esta salida.
> ¿Así que el día 23 venderíais pero volando, no?



Seguramente ese día este bastante más abajo (espero que no sea así, por el bien de sus abuelos). :cook:

P.D. Si puede díganos algún detalle más. El cambio a que precio es?


----------



## juanfer (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¿Nadie? :´( ::
> 
> Gracias otra vez.



Al BBVA hoy le han bajado el Rating, el trabajo de un banco es coger capital de los mercados y normalmente el dinero se lo dejan en función del rating, entre otros. 

No entiendo porque siguen subiendo a no ser que quieran soltar papel a caminonadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

El 23 se acaba la prohibición de cortos, ¿no?

Pues no son cabrones estos ni ná...


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Hemos colocado más deuda de la cuenta (no se el precio). El jueves y viernes me da "saltitos" el sistema y el jueves tenemos la gran prueba de fuego.

Veremos por donde sale todo esto....

"De esta manera, la subasta se ha saldado con la venta de 3.400 millones de euros en letras a doce meses, por las que ha pagado un 2,823% frente al 2.835% y con una ratio de cobertura de 2,71 veces frente a las 2,03 veces de septiembre. En cuanto al papel con 18 meses de vida, la colocación ha alcanzado los 1.463 millones de euros, un interés del 3,022%, lo que supone una caída del 1,62% frente a la cita anterior, y una demanda que ha superado en 3,04 veces la oferta."


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Llega la festividad del Martes de pasión, mucho movimiento ahí abajo.


----------



## Pesoj (16 Oct 2012)

El precio de compra será el valor medio de la acción de esta semana. Las acciones se compran a ese valor medio el lunes. El martes ya pueden vender.

Así que como le han bajado el Rating espero que de aquí al viernes baje la acción (y el valor medio) porque como aguante con este valor y "por casualidades de la vida" empiece a bajar justo el lunes 22 puede ser jodido.

Ante esta situación lo mejor es vender el propio martes a la que abran, ¿no?


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Pesoj dijo:


> ¡Gracias a todos!
> 
> No voy a contar la larga historia que hay detrás, pero básicamente a mis abuelos les metieron unas cuantas preferentes y ahora les ofrecen (sólo) esta salida.
> ¿Así que el día 23 venderíais pero volando, no?




Pesoj, ni canjes ni leches: al juzgado a solicitar la nulidad. Si quiere los datos de un abogado especialista mándeme un privado. El que conozco es de Gijón pero me consta que aquí en Bilbao, en Donostia y en Galicia se mueve. Tenía buenas referencias y ahora la experiencia de haberle contratado. Y dentro de lo que son los abogados  la verdad es que muy bien y a un precio algo menor que el que nos hacían aquí.

En nuestro caso, La Caixa ha reculado y para evitar pleitos "dicen" que nos van a devolver el 100%. Aunque tambien le digo que en nuestro caso(la comunidad de vecinos) lo que hicieron fue bastante gordo.


----------



## Pesoj (16 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pesoj, ni canjes ni leches: al juzgado a solicitar la nulidad. Si quiere los datos de un abogado especialista mándeme un privado. El que conozco es de Gijón pero me consta que aquí en Bilbao, en Donostia y en Galicia se mueve. Tenía buenas referencias y ahora la experiencia de haberle contratado. Y dentro de lo que son los abogados  la verdad es que muy bien y a un precio algo menor que el que nos hacían aquí.
> 
> En nuestro caso, La Caixa ha reculado y para evitar pleitos "dicen" que nos van a devolver el 100%. Aunque tambien le digo que en nuestro caso(la comunidad de vecinos) lo que hicieron fue bastante gordo.



Hablamos con un abogado (asociado a ADICAE) y nos dijo que entre el tiempo que tardaremos (porque asume que recurrirán en caso de que ganemos), sus honorarios, etc. merecía la pena aceptar esa oferta del 95% (que es la que han hecho a todo el mundo). Pero a) el abogado no tiene ni idea de bolsa, b) me da la sensación de que es un poco cagueta.

Edito: lástima porque somos de Barcelona.


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Pues se busca otro abogado. Nosotros en principio teníamos uno de Bilbao, reocmendamos por la administración de fincas. Estuve un par de veces con él y fuimos a La Caixa. A la segunda, empecé a interesarme por el currículum del letrado y a la vista de todo, nos buscamos a otro.

A ver, si te ofrecen el 95% del dinero, no me parecería mal, por lo que has dicho, tiempo, gastos y olvidar el asunto. Pero al final todas esas histoias de canjes y tal sólo sirven para que el banco salve la cara mientras se termina de quedar con tu dinero.

La Caixa ofrecía el canje por convertibles. Y te ponías a leer la letra pequeña y... vamos ni con un palo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

amigo pesaj venda esas acciones y cargue cortos con tres cojones , si lo puede hacer el jueves mejor que peor :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No ha entendido Ud. nada de nada.
> 
> El AT no es un horóscopo, no recuerdo haber leído esa expresión en este hilo, deje pues de inventarse cosas.
> 
> ...



Hola Pollastre, en todo lo que llevo de año, usted me ha citado más a mi que yo a usted, haga la comprobación si quiere. Yo, en general, charteo más que cito. No he dicho que sea usted el que haya comparado AT con horóscopo, sí que lo haya leído, aunque bien es cierto que en tono sarcástico ha empleado los piponaccis. Finalmente, no hace falta que nos explique que es el AT, lleva empleándose desde hace más de 50 años por muchas profesionales, traders o simplemente inversores que han conseguido dinero y gloria y han escrito mucha bibliografía en ese sentido. Creáme usted que hace 20-30-40-50 años no existía los algoritmos a/d y quién probando "fortuna" con AT, ha podido hacer sus dineros.
Por cierto, no como una y cuento 20. Haga un recuento fiel de las entradas que he podido comentar este año aquí, a lo mejor se da cuenta que es al revés, que cuento una y como 20 o como 20 y cuento una parte de ellas (todas están ilustradas) y creáme que tampoco me interesa que me crean mucho, busco el mayor de los anonimatos, tanto, que a veces hago análisis duros contra la empresa que me paga religiosamente todos los meses. A mi me gusta ver gráficos principalmente y aprender que con algunos se aprende mucho. Haga, haga la comprobación, pero fiel y correctamente.


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me acabo de meter en un ETF doble Inverso del Ibex......y tambien voy largo en BBVA... un cortilargo en toda regla.



Ojo con los ETFs...son para mantener poco tiempo... no replica exactamente el indice, en estre caso inversamente, siempre juegan a favor de la gestora, que me imagino que será LYXOR.

saludos amigoooorrrr..


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Vamos a ver si supera los 1445

Mi opinión es que lo van a asar a cortos


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Hace tiempo que no tenemos una vela "MV"


Para los que les gusta el AT....gap de las 11.15 cerrado.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

pobre gacelerio , cegado por los sistemah IA y la tecnologia no puede ver lo evidente , a palmar entonces ::

quedaran sus cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :ouch:

si es que esta ahi y es de libro :baba:

de momento seguimos parriba , amonoh :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Pollastre, en todo lo que llevo de año, usted me ha citado más a mi que yo a usted, haga la comprobación si quiere. Yo, en general, charteo más que cito. No he dicho que sea usted el que haya comparado AT con horóscopo, sí que lo haya leído, aunque bien es cierto que en tono sarcástico ha empleado los piponaccis. Finalmente, no hace falta que nos explique que es el AT, lleva empleándose desde hace más de 50 años por muchas profesionales, traders o simplemente inversores que han conseguido dinero y gloria y han escrito mucha bibliografía en ese sentido. Creáme usted que hace 20-30-40-50 años no existía los algoritmos a/d y quién probando "fortuna" con AT, ha podido hacer sus dineros.
> Por cierto, no como una y cuento 20. Haga un recuento fiel de las entradas que he podido comentar este año aquí, a lo mejor se da cuenta que es al revés, que cuento una y como 20 o como 20 y cuento una parte de ellas (todas están ilustradas) y creáme que tampoco me interesa que me crean mucho, busco el mayor de los anonimatos, tanto, que a veces hago análisis duros contra la empresa que me paga religiosamente todos los meses. A mi me gusta ver gráficos principalmente y aprender que con algunos se aprende mucho. Haga, haga la comprobación, pero fiel y correctamente.



No te calientes.

Espera a que acaben el ave a galicia.
Compra un billete galicia sevilla.
Compra esto en los chinos, de atocha:





Coge un autobus hasta la plaza de armas.
Ve hacia la calle Reyes Catolicos numero 23 bajo izquierda.
Llama al timbre. Vuelve a llamar que esta un poco lento de reflejos entre el gallo claudio y los audis sosos.
Entra dirigete a la mesa y utiliza lo que compraste en los chinos.
Sal por la puerte riendote, y exclamando:"Esto no lo advertian los algos, jajajajaja (risa malvada)"


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Una puntualización.... el JJJ usa el AT..no digo na y lo digo tó. ::


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)




----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No te calientes.
> 
> Espera a que acaben el ave a galicia.
> Compra un billete galicia sevilla.
> ...



Prometo no abrir la boca hasta el viernes-sábado :: que no me mido, carajo! :


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>





¿ Pero qué mielda es esa, Chinazo ?

¿Sabe cuánto tiempo tendría que sostener la lupa firme y sin moverse, hasta provocar la convergencia óptica y el impulso láser?

En todo ese tiempo, de cinco dobles techos podrían haber fallado hasta seis :XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (16 Oct 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ojo con los ETFs...son para mantener poco tiempo... no replica exactamente el indice, en estre caso inversamente, siempre juegan a favor de la gestora, que me imagino que será LYXOR.
> 
> saludos amigoooorrrr..




Pues yo pensaba que era más bien al contrario, para movimientos gordos...por ejemplo, meterse en 8.000 y no salirse hasta que los 6.000 aparezcan....:8:

Es lo que tengo pensado si levantan prohibición, esperar pacientemente hasta que esto se pegue la hostia que se va a pegar sí o sí:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Pero qué mielda es esa, Chinazo ?
> 
> ¿Sabe cuánto tiempo tendría que sostener la lupa firme y sin moverse, hasta provocar la convergencia óptica y el impulso láser?
> 
> En todo ese tiempo, de cinco dobles techos podrían haber fallado hasta seis :XX::XX:



Google is your friend
Google images your ally....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Pero qué mielda es esa, Chinazo ?
> 
> ¿Sabe cuánto tiempo tendría que sostener la lupa firme y sin moverse, hasta provocar la convergencia óptica y el impulso láser?
> 
> En todo ese tiempo, de cinco dobles techos podrían haber fallado hasta seis :XX::XX:



Pero si es un rompecristales!!!!

Mierda, otra.vez me he equivocado de nick! ::


----------



## TenienteDan (16 Oct 2012)

Me da la impresión que van a meter un velote verde para arriba para quedarse solos en la bajada, está demasiado claro el punto de los SLs.

Pero ya saben... impresiones gaceloides y esas cosas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues yo pensaba que era más bien al contrario, para movimientos gordos...por ejemplo, meterse en 8.000 y no salirse hasta que los 6.000 aparezcan....:8:
> 
> Es lo que tengo pensado si levantan prohibición, esperar pacientemente hasta que esto se pegue la hostia que se va a pegar sí o sí:Baile:



El caso es que el apalancamiento es menor que con los cfd sobre índices o contratos. Un mov de un 3% es soportable en un ETF, en lo otro solo pueden aquellos con mucho músculo financiero como el malvado robos y el jato. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

uy, que dolor de vela para los cortos...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

gacelas un gran peligro se acerca , la falta de humildad sera castigada , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> uy, que dolor de vela para los cortos...



asi es gacela en pepitoria , pero pronto tendremos dolor en el lado bajista , de momento a disfrutar con el peponeo :Baile:

cuanto te hechaba de menos ojete frescor intenso :|


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Oct 2012)

menudo fogonazo que ha pasado


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Goldman Sachs publica un beneficio por acción de 2,85$ frente 2,28$ esperado y -0,84$ anterior.

Ingresos 8.350 millones de dólares frente 7.300 millones dólares anterior.

Incrementa el dividendo a 0,50$ desde 0,46$ anterior.


brutal :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

pobres gacelas siempre se la meten dobla y con la misma vaina :ouch:

primero lo tiran justo antes de los resultados trimestrales y luego lo suben , es la falta de humildad gacelerio ::


----------



## paulistano (16 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> todos hablando de que esto se da la vuelta, que hasta aquí hemos lllegado....dan ganas de comprar a saco:fiufiu:



si
ya
lo
decia
yo


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> si
> ya
> lo
> decia
> yo



ej que le faltan huevos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

pepon destruye al gacelerio :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

ande anda el equipo de carpatos , donde estan empapelando ? donde esta la caida ? ::


si tuviesen idea del TECNICO no irias contra el mercado , el ibex hizo una tipica caida en dos tramos y luego claro tenemos peponeo , pero hay un grafico que nos dice que pronto llegara el guano :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex a terminado un guano en dos tramos , ahora ira por fin hacia el objetivo y desde ahi tendremos un guano de los buenos



esto es del mismo 11 de octubre cuando hicimos los minimos , ahora que dicen gacelerio , MV tiene coñocimiento en cantidades industriales :rolleye:


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (16 Oct 2012)

Si dices 1000 cosas, siempre fallas 990 y desapareces y para 10 que aciertas te regodeas, das vergüenza ajena basura.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Cierro largos 7570-7880 suficiente de momento


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (16 Oct 2012)

Pero tú que vas a cerrar, si no sabes ni donde estás canteado.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

parece que el personal hiba corto :ouch:

si no teneis idea del TECNICO solo ganareis cuando tengais suerte , encima tienen muy mala suerte ::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

reanudamos largos , parece que el central de bollinger no lo manda al carajo , hay fuelza :Baile:


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Le meto cortos ya?


le meto cortos ya?




le meto ortos ya???



uy! se me olvidó la "c"....


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (16 Oct 2012)

El personal gana dinero o lo pierde, de forma real, además que en el IBEX no se podía ir corto CENUTRIO. Por lo que nadie iba corto.

No obstante no deje de postear, porque cuando falla y sale cagando leches al Aconcagua a acurrucarse con pachamama, nos descojonamos por semanas.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> El personal gana dinero o lo pierde, de forma real, además que en el IBEX no se podía ir corto CENUTRIO. Por lo que nadie iba corto.
> 
> No obstante no deje de postear, porque cuando falla y sale cagando leches al Aconcagua a acurrucarse con pachamama, nos descojonamos por semanas.



no es lo mismo reirse de un forero que reirse de to el foro


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (16 Oct 2012)

Oh sí, se me olvidaba que tiene esquizofrenia y no discierne sus pensamientos paranoides de la realidad, corra, corra, que ha abierto 100 largos y está ganando 2500 pips! yuju!!!


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (16 Oct 2012)

Bueno cambio de tercio, la Bolsa sube porque Frau Merkel ha dado el visto bueno a la compra de deuda de los PIGS por parte del BCE, se anunciará en horas, con el rocambolesco nombre de "línea de crédito preventiva", olé y el rescate se anunciará el lunes.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Pepe Luí news

¿Qué pasa?, Alemania podría decir que sí

Ojo porque apareen informaciones acerca de que Alemania podría decir que sí a esa línea de crédito virtual a España que podría activar el OMT del BCE, por lo que Schauble podría cambiar de opinión. Esto está forzando más todavía la bajada del Bund y la subida de los activos de riesgo y bancos españoles.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

Yo si voy corto......


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Oh sí, se me olvidaba que tiene esquizofrenia y no discierne sus pensamientos paranoides de la realidad, corra, corra, que ha abierto 100 largos y está ganando 2500 pips! yuju!!!



grandes rallys a desvelado esta mente paranoide  

pequeña gacelilla ustec piensa que un jrande pue ser un tio normalito , el personal piensa que estoy mu loco pero sencillamente soy una persona normal , claro que considero que casi to el mundo es subnormal :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

ahora mi duda es si aguantar con un -2.5% el etf inverso, y vender BBVA con un +3% o al reves..........


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora mi duda es si aguantar con un -2.5% el etf inverso, y vender BBVA con un +3% o al reves..........



mira el grafico del ibex y fijate como hace un tipico movimiento bajista en dos tramos , el guanerismo en el ibex se acabo de momento , por arriba recuerda que el objetivo del doble suelo son aprox los 8450 y el gapsito en 8100 que humilde servidor considera es como minimo a donde iremos .

to dependera de otro grafico y del comportamiento del ibex respecto de ese indice , pero de aguantar un 3% mas no te libra nadie e incluso nos podemos ir a la mistica lineay ahi si que te da algo :fiufiu:


----------



## rbotic statistics (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mira el grafico del ibex y fijate como hace un tipico movimiento bajista en dos tramos , el guanerismo en el ibex se acabo de momento , por arriba recuerda que el objetivo del doble suelo son aprox los 8450 y el gapsito en 8100 que humilde servidor considera es como minimo a donde iremos .
> 
> to dependera de otro grafico y del comportamiento del ibex respecto de ese indice , pero de aguantar un 3% mas no te libra nadie e incluso nos podemos ir a la mistica lineay ahi si que te da algo :fiufiu:



Pues venga, todos juntos al místico 8.100 ...
Da gusto coincidir con los más jrandes de la Bolsa!

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Pues venga, todos juntos al místico 8.100 ...
> Da gusto coincidir con los más jrandes de la Bolsa!
> 
> S2s



deja ya la marikada bobotick :ouch: 

la hora del misticismo se acerca , quedate y te mostrare misticismo de calidad ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (16 Oct 2012)

Acercándonos a coronar el Gyachung Kang...

S2s Montañeros!



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Bueno, visto que el guano no llega en el mes del santuario de los gacélidos, que tal si tomamos un poco de aire y nos vamos a escalar unos cuantos 8 miles en un rally alcista que nos lleve a cotas superiores...
> 
> Os paso las claves del seguimiento;
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

IAAAAAAA

que ha pasado???
Ni bajar a tomarse una cerveza puede uno!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

vamos ibex hijoeputa sube hasta la estratosfera :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Me han largado de todo con daños menores

Buscamos ventana de entrada, de momento nada clara en corto.

Dax esperamos 3 minutos.
Euro, si está a punto


----------



## Claca (16 Oct 2012)

Amigo ANHQV, entiendo parte del sentimiento que expresan tus últimos comentarios, pero creo que este no es el espacio para evidenciarlos, al menos si se menta a un compañero. Este hilo es como una caja de elegantes bombones, cada cual con su gusto y estilo, y la trufa jamás se ha peleado con el praliné para ver quién tiene más éxito, sino que cada cual se preocupa de ser delicioso a su modo y público, a pesar de que se pueda encontrar algún pelo de gato de vez en cuando. No competimos unos con otros porque nos vendemos en pack con un mismo objetivo, y, en cualquier caso, compartimos la frustración de estar estigmatizados con la etiqueta "engordan y perjudiciales", cosa que de vez en cuando nos recuerda el bombillo de turno. Además, fíjate que correcto que es el símil, que a nadie le gusta que le toque el negro 

Para que se vea lo muy conciliador que es el post, lo traduciré para pollastre:

010100010101110001010001010010110101100101011010100110101000011010011011101001010101011010101010101010100001101010111111010101101010101111010101101110000110101010101101000101101010110101010111010


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

cierro largos 7870-7915 :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cierro largos 7870-7915 :baba:



maestro tomese un descanso recuerde cual es el objetivo maximo y que por hoy ya hemos subido mas incluso de lo que deberiamos :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Amigo ANHQV, entiendo parte del sentimiento que expresan tus últimos comentarios, pero creo que este no es el espacio para evidenciarlos, al menos si se menta a un compañero. Este hilo es como una caja de elegantes bombones, cada cual con su gusto y estilo, y la trufa jamás se ha peleado con el praliné para ver quién tiene más éxito, sino que cada cual se preocupa de ser delicioso a su modo y público, a pesar de que se pueda encontrar algún pelo de gato de vez en cuando. No competimos unos con otros porque nos vendemos en pack con un mismo objetivo, y, en cualquier caso, compartimos la frustración de estar estigmatizados con la etiqueta "engordan y perjudiciales", cosa que de vez en cuando nos recuerda el bombillo de turno. Además, fíjate que correcto que es el símil, que a nadie le gusta que le toque el negro
> 
> Para que se vea lo muy conciliador que es el post, lo traduciré para pollastre:
> 
> 010100010101110001010001010010110101100101011010100110101000011010011011101001010101011010101010101010100001101010111111010101101010101111010101101110000110101010101101000101101010110101010111010



Oye, que ya he dicho que no hablaba hasta el viernes-sábado (vuelvo otra vez a la zona no wi-fi..) : (hala, otra vez he posteado algo que no es un chart..se me rompe la estadística). De todas formas, le sobró decir "como una y cuentas 20 ", es incierto a pesar de que no busco ningún tipo de protagonismo. Eso motivó mi respuesta, nada más (yo no menosprecio ningún sistema :no


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

pobre gacelerio , a estas alturas servidor pensaba que ya tendrian posteado el temible grafico :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2012)

Pepòn petando culos menos mal que están prohibidos los cortos si no mandrileado medio hilo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Amigo ANHQV, entiendo parte del sentimiento que expresan tus últimos comentarios, pero creo que este no es el espacio para evidenciarlos, al menos si se menta a un compañero. Este hilo es como una caja de elegantes bombones, cada cual con su gusto y estilo, y la trufa jamás se ha peleado con el praliné para ver quién tiene más éxito, sino que cada cual se preocupa de ser delicioso a su modo y público, a pesar de que se pueda encontrar algún pelo de gato de vez en cuando. No competimos unos con otros porque nos vendemos en pack con un mismo objetivo, y, en cualquier caso, compartimos la frustración de estar estigmatizados con la etiqueta "engordan y perjudiciales", cosa que de vez en cuando nos recuerda el bombillo de turno. Además, fíjate que correcto que es el símil, que a nadie le gusta que le toque el negro
> 
> Para que se vea lo muy conciliador que es el post, lo traduciré para pollastre:
> 
> 010100010101110001010001010010110101100101011010100110101000011010011011101001010101011010101010101010100001101010111111010101101010101111010101101110000110101010101101000101101010110101010111010



No he logrado traducir el pollastre al no ser multiplo de 8... 

Por lo demás :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobre gacelerio , a estas alturas servidor pensaba que ya tendrian posteado el temible grafico :ouch:



Deja de rayar y pon el puto gráfico ese que llevas rayando 2 semanas con él y palmando seguido excepto hoy.


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pepòn petando culos menos mal que están prohibidos los cortos si no mandrileado medio hilo.





j-z dijo:


> Deja de rayar y pon el puto gráfico ese que llevas rayando 2 semanas con él y palmando seguido excepto hoy.



Hoyja en el dax si dejan ::

Hoy toca paliza, en su serie 1:25 hoy era el día del acierto, y bien que nos vamos a acordar. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Deja de rayar y pon el puto gráfico ese que llevas rayando 2 semanas con él y palmando seguido excepto hoy.



palme de lo lindo , por seguir una bajista que no tenia mucha importancia y por que el objetivo estaba cerca , no vi el clasico movimiento del ibex en dos tramos :ouch: 

si hombre voy a desvelar el temible grafico al gacelerio que no solo no agradece sino que se apropia de mis despiadadas estrategias :vomito:


----------



## Claca (16 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, que ya he dicho que no hablaba hasta el viernes-sábado (vuelvo otra vez a la zona no wi-fi..) : (hala, otra vez he posteado algo que no es un chart..se me rompe la estadística). De todas formas, le sobró decir "como una y cuentas 20 ", es incierto a pesar de que no busco ningún tipo de protagonismo. Eso motivó mi respuesta, nada más (yo no menosprecio ningún sistema :no



Roger that. Estaré atento a los próximos gráficos que cuelgues, pues 

Por cierto, me encanta que haya vuelto donpepito. Echaba mucho de menos su estilo clásico, casi de película, en plan chivatazo de uno de los grandes de Wall Street, a las tantas de la noche, desde lo alto de una oficina en el breve lapso de tiempo que dura un cigarro. En blanco y negro seguro.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Oct 2012)

Industrial Production and Capacity Utilization

Industrial production rose 0.4 percent in September after having fallen 1.4 percent in August. For the third quarter as a whole, industrial production declined at an annual rate of 0.4 percent. Manufacturing output increased 0.2 percent in September but moved down at an annual rate of 0.9 percent in the third quarter. Production at mines advanced 0.9 percent in September, and the output of utilities moved up 1.5 percent. Roughly 0.3 percentage point of the decline in overall industrial production in August reflected the effect of precautionary idling of production in late August along the Gulf of Mexico in anticipation of Hurricane Isaac, and part of the rise in September is a result of the subsequent resumption of activity at idled facilities. At 97.0 percent of its 2007 average, total industrial production in September was 2.8 percent above its year-earlier level. Capacity utilization for total industry moved up 0.3 percentage point to 78.3 percent, a rate 2.0 percentage points below its long-run (1972--2011) average.


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2012)

Pa MV:

Te doy dos opciones, o pones el gráfico o dejas de rayar sobre el.

La bajista de máximos octubre 2011?


----------



## Mulder (16 Oct 2012)

Vengo a recoger mi owned de esta mañana.

El caso es que cuando he dicho lo del volumen el saldo del Ibex era de -313 contratos, luego han empezado a comprar, pero no estaba muy clara la cosa porque por cada compra colocaban una venta y el precio se había quedado más o menos quieto.

Ahora hay un saldo de +1026 contratos...

Como dije ayer esta semana uno no se puede fiar de nada, lo que hacen en un rato al siguiente puede cambiar porque meten toneladas de contratos en ambas direcciones y de forma súbita, aunque no he entrado corto ni era mi intención, ya había salido de un largo mañanero cubriendo objetivos.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pa MV:
> 
> Te doy dos opciones, o pones el gráfico o dejas de rayar sobre el.
> 
> La bajista de máximos octubre 2011?



mejor dejo de rayar y ya luego nos hechamos unas risas


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Oct 2012)

el bund ha vuelto a romper el lateral, como el dia 5 de octubre, y se ha apoyado en los 140,7x igual que el dia 5. Importantes los 140,7x por si los perfora.


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> A los larguistas les diría que lo mejor es salirse por patas cuanto antes porque están soltando papelajos a punta pala.
> 
> Avisados quedan....




El viernes lo adelantams para los creyentes...


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

Espero que sea el viernes, porque no se si aguatare un 15% de perdidas...Aunque me agobia mas los bemeficios de bbva que las perdidas....


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

A que nos vamos a los 1470...


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Oct 2012)

El eurostoxx con pista libre hasta los 2.594...


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Chupinazo a la luna, según las chapas de la mesa de operaciones!



12 OCT. 2012

La vuelta de DP es la señal para los pepones!


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2012)

Ya ven cómo la vela de ayer era prometedora. Muchas plusvis hay desde el mínimo de ayer y el máximo de hoy.


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Oct 2012)

NAHB: Builder Confidence Edges Higher in October

Según estimado 41


----------



## J-Z (16 Oct 2012)

Tb nos ha dejado un bonito gap en 7725 que tb cerrará, a ver si para después del 22 y se pueden cargar cortitos.


----------



## paulistano (16 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tb nos ha dejado un bonito gap en 7725 que tb cerrará, a ver si para después del 22 y se pueden cargar cortitos.



Después del 23!!


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A que nos vamos a los 1470...



...o a los 1490 janusianos, pero vayamos pasito a pasito y sin fiarse un pelo...


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned de esta mañana.
> 
> El caso es que cuando he dicho lo del volumen el saldo del Ibex era de -313 contratos, luego han empezado a comprar, pero no estaba muy clara la cosa porque por cada compra colocaban una venta y el precio se había quedado más o menos quieto.
> 
> ...



A mi me sigue indicando: Largos ni con un palo, y seguiré haciendo caso. No se si esto es una de las mejores trampas de los últimos tiempos, o que me han dejado fuera de la fiesta. 

Espero que sea lo primero.:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me sigue indicando: Largos ni con un palo, y seguiré haciendo caso. No se si esto es una de las mejores trampas de los últimos tiempos, o que me han dejado fuera de la fiesta.
> 
> Espero que sea lo primero.:ouch:



ya se lo dice servidor , es una trampa pero si supiera algo de TECNICO lo veria porque la trampa esta demasiado clara ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me sigue indicando: Largos ni con un palo, y seguiré haciendo caso. No se si esto es una de las mejores trampas de los últimos tiempos, o que me han dejado fuera de la fiesta.
> 
> Espero que sea lo primero.:ouch:



Desde hace un par de sesiones han abierto terrero para largos, espero por el bien de los havieros que se trate de un escaramuza corta. De momento los cortos desde la barrera. Ya habra tiempo, que somo muy ansiosos.


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi me sigue indicando: Largos ni con un palo, y seguiré haciendo caso. No se si esto es una de las mejores trampas de los últimos tiempos, o que me han dejado fuera de la fiesta.
> 
> Espero que sea lo primero.:ouch:



Hombre, no diga eso, ahora que hasta yo me había animado a ponerme largo...


```
[FONT="Arial"][COLOR="Blue"]Iniciado por [B] FranR[/B]

Pues por eso lo digo, hombre de dios, por eso...[/COLOR][/FONT]
```


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Desde hace un par de sesiones han abierto terrero para largos, espero por el bien de los havieros que se trate de un escaramuza corta. D*e momento los cortos desde la barrera*. Ya habra tiempo, que somo muy ansiosos.



Demasiado tarde :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, que ya he dicho que no hablaba hasta el viernes-sábado (vuelvo otra vez a la zona no wi-fi..) : (hala, otra vez he posteado algo que no es un chart..se me rompe la estadística). De todas formas, le sobró decir "como una y cuentas 20 ", es incierto a pesar de que no busco ningún tipo de protagonismo. Eso motivó mi respuesta, nada más (yo no menosprecio ningún sistema :no




Veamos, qué tal si aparcamos esto ya y lo dejamos estar.

A mí me sobró la comparación con el parchís, como a Ud. le sobró poner esta mañana tres posts tocando las narices, el primero de forma indirecta, los dos últimos mencionando mi nick de forma explícita. 

Como Ud. sabe bien, este debate quedó zanjado hace ya semanas (y también algún que otro mes). No había necesidad de su _revival_ porque Ud. crea que una operación le haya salido bien, o alguien le diga que una de sus operaciones ha salido bien.

Note que nada de esto hubiera ocurrido si Ud. no se hubiera empeñado en hacerse el graciosillo esta mañana. Lo cual no excusa la rudeza de mi respuesta posterior, que también fue inadecuada.

Y por último, y para que Ud. y yo nos vayamos conociendo más y esto evite malas interpretaciones en el futuro: debe saber que pocas cosas odio más que un tipo que alardea de presuntos porcentajes públicamente. Le sorprenderá saber que lo que más me ha molestado de sus posts esta mañana -esencialmente, lo que me ha hecho saltar -, más que sus gracias expuestas con mayor o menor inocencia, es que haya empezado con las tonterías del "súper 10%, aquí va mi 20%" o similar.

Ya sabe que yo siempre tengo la misma respuesta para este tipo de alardeos: deje su trabajo por cuenta de terceros, deje de tener que obedecer órdenes, y viva de lo que le proporciona su trading. Cuando esté en esa situación, entonces si quiere hablamos Ud. y yo de igual a igual.

Por lo demás, haga el favor de no ejecutar su "amenaza" de "callarse hasta el fin de semana". Sepa que aquí hay gente que aprecia sus análisis y sus gráficos, así que aunque sea por ellos, siga posteándolos. Nadie es nadie en este foro para decirle a Ud. que se calle, ni Ud. debiera siquiera contemplar esa opción.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

servidor pensaba que esto terminaria en lucha a muelte entre dos foreros , pero como estamos en el HVEI a tenido que terminar en mariconerio :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

Gatencio, están hablando los mayores: váyase a jugar con las bolas de colores en el parque infantil de mindtrading 



muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor pensaba que esto terminaria en lucha a muelte entre dos foreros , pero como estamos en el HVEI a tenido que terminar en mariconerio :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Demasiado tarde :ouch:



Los intra rabioso, estan permitidos. Espera que se lo digo al Montoro...


----------



## carvil (16 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes o 


El rally tiene una pobre calidad estructural y la simetria precio espacio-tiempo no converge.

Vayan con vista.


Salu2


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

...además, alguien tiene que sustituirle a usted, Pollastre, que últimamente anda de un poco desprendido... jajaja...

Con lo bonitas que eran las pantallas que nos colgaba... bueno, en este punto entiendo que las boobies del pirata le tienen un poco amedrentado pero...

En fín, creo que a todos nos empieza pesar la tensión del final de año y del final del "status quo" que tenemos ahora mismo en el mercado. Estamos a las orillas del Rubicón...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

Sr.P digame ha contemplado usted el Lexus IS F? Discreto en colores oscuros y muy divertido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes o
> 
> 
> El rally tiene una pobre calidad estructural y la simetria precio espacio-tiempo no converge.
> ...



Si tiene tiempo, podría desarrollar un poco más el post?

Por aprender y tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si tiene tiempo, podría desarrollar un poco más el post?
> 
> Por aprender y tal.



Eso es mas complicado que hacer una tortilla sin romper los huevos.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...además, alguien tiene que sustituirle a usted, Pollastre, que últimamente anda de un poco desprendido... jajaja...
> 
> Creo que a todos nos empieza pesar la tensión del final de año y del final del "status quo" que tenemos ahora mismo en el mercado. Estamos a las orillas del Rubicón.



" status quo " ? :vomito:

tenga cuidado con las balas perdidas :no:


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.P digame ha contemplado usted el Lexus IS F? Discreto en colores oscuros y muy divertido.




Ya me dirá Ud. si está de acuerdo o no, pero yo personalmente siempre pongo a los Lexus en el mismo segmento que los Mercedes: más inclinados hacia el GT "rapidillo" que hacia el sport. Ya sabe, tarado de suspensiones no lo suficientemente rígido, dinámica de conducción no muy exigente con las manos del conductor.... GT, vamos.

Y para eso, si quisiera ese tipo de rollo, pues mire, antes que un Lexus me pillaría un Mercedes, no cree.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso es mas complicado que hacer una tortilla sin romper los huevos.



¿Lo dice porque yo aprenda algo?? :: :ouch:



Spoiler



::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

volvemos al ataque largos 7910 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya me dirá Ud. si está de acuerdo o no, pero yo personalmente siempre pongo a los Lexus en el mismo segmento que los Mercedes: más inclinados hacia el GT "rapidillo" que hacia el sport. Ya sabe, tarado de suspensiones no lo suficientemente rígido, dinámica de conducción no muy exigente con las manos del conductor.... GT, vamos.
> 
> Y para eso, si quisiera ese tipo de rollo, pues mire, antes que un Lexus me pillaría un Mercedes, no cree.



Pues no se que decirle, ese lexus es una cosa muy parecida a un m3 e92 mismamente, yo lo probaria antes de descartarlo. El sonido en altas es majestuoso. Y por dentro, muy muy bien acabado con un ligero toque berlina que hara que su media costilla no piense que va montada en un cacharro de 400 cv.

En el modo deportivo, que supongo que se llamara asi, es realmente agil y duro. Nada que ver con las peonzas amg.

Hace unos dias estuve en uno y tuve que bajarme para ver que no iba montado en un bmw. 

Yo lo probaria si tuviera la ocasion.


----------



## carvil (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si tiene tiempo, podría desarrollar un poco más el post?
> 
> Por aprender y tal.




Son sistemas.....


Estaremos en este segmento algunos dias más después probaremos el minimo.


Salu2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Lo dice porque yo aprenda algo?? :: :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



PD: Disculpe DON es que estaba a huevo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Son sistemas.....
> 
> 
> Estaremos en este segmento algunos dias más después probaremos el minimo.
> ...



cuales son los maximos para este rally segun sus sistemah y si desarrolla muy bien la explicacion yo le puedo facilitar un grafico de los que valen la pena


----------



## paulistano (16 Oct 2012)

en vez de botón de gracias debería haber botón de carcajada


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> en vez de botón de gracias debería haber botón de carcajada



si  y por otro lado no le sobra razon :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

cerrados largos 7910-7940 :baba:


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

Mire una foto del IS F de frente. Ahora, mire otra de perfil.

Sea sincero conmigo y dígame que ese vehículo no le transmite visualmente... absolutamente nada. Porque a mí me deja de esa guisa, no me transmite ni frío ni calor.

Ud. ve un RS5 en persona, y créame, ese trasto impresiona incluso parado y con el motor apagado. Respect, que diría el DON.

Es como una review que leí hace años, del antiguo M5 V8 de 400cv. Pararon a repostar en una gasolinera, y la mujer que les atendió no tenía ni idea de coches, pero al ir a cobrarles la gasolina, le dijo al de la review: "Parece un coche normal, pero no sé, se le ve que es un coche, COCHE".

Hay vehículos que transmiten la carretera porque están muy poco filtrados, como el M3. Y luego hay vehículos que transmiten visual y/o emocionalmente. El M3 no transmite una mierda en ese sentido (si bien dinámicamente es un sueño, un auténtico driver's car). Igual pasa con el nuevo M5, que tú lo ves y dices, bueno, ni pichú ni pichá.

Yo metería al IF S en el mismo grupo, no sé si Ud. comparte esta consideración.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues no se que decirle, ese lexus es una cosa muy parecida a un m3 e92 mismamente, yo lo probaria antes de descartarlo. El sonido en altas es majestuoso. Y por dentro, muy muy bien acabado con un ligero toque berlina que hara que su media costilla no piense que va montada en un cacharro de 400 cv.
> 
> En el modo deportivo, que supongo que se llamara asi, es realmente agil y duro. Nada que ver con las peonzas amg.
> 
> ...


----------



## carvil (16 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuales son los maximos para este rally segun sus sistemah y si desarrolla muy bien la explicacion yo le puedo facilitar un grafico de los que valen la pena





<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bfIJw9_7b0Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> 


::


Salu2


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bfIJw9_7b0Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> 
> ::
> ...



ustec es el del elefante :ouch: 

bueno le guardo un owned , pronto se lo entrego


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Ya estamos. Se queda a medio punto de mi primer nivel de cierre de largos.. y ahora a tontear... lo suyo sería empezar a cerrar aquí... sino fuera porque creo que normalmente este tonteo antes de tiempo se traduciría en peponazo después...

ya toy to loco...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Oct 2012)

Mulder anda ahí , me parece que ha sido un dia perfecto ¿es así? al menos hasta la subasta.............


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

Vela rompe ojetes en GT.... aproximándose a punto de entrada a corto de nuevo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Oct 2012)

no aguanté la presión.... me salí de BBVA con un 4% de plusvis, y como es lógico.... he piramidado en el etf inverso y solo pierdo un .5% esperemos mañana haya gap a la baja, y si no, a aguantar hasta que baje.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Madre mía 

que atracón de pepón


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya estamos. Se queda a medio punto de mi primer nivel de cierre de largos.. y ahora a tontear... lo suyo sería empezar a cerrar aquí... sino fuera porque creo que normalmente este tonteo antes de tiempo se traduciría en peponazo después...
> 
> ya toy to loco...



lo ven? ahora a ver ande nos llevan... tengo un bis un punto más arriba, perfecto para que nos embosquen. Momento de asegurar el movimiento.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

El mamoneo éste de mover el culibex al compás de los rumores de ahora rescate sí o ahora rescate no, le va a costar un disgusto a alguno mientras le van colocando el papel.

Hace muchas, muchas jornadas en las que la prudencia no era tan importante como se impone ahora.

Para el ultracorto está muy bien, pero no os dejéis engañar con visiones más allá.

El Guano correspondiente a la quiebra e insolvencia de la economía expañola, vendrá.


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2012)

Ya, ya ... pero los analistos nos contaran que el iBEX descontaba el rescate, como pasó con REPSOL cuando estaba en 18,00€ todos decian, lo de YPF estaba descontado, y la bajaron a 11.xx min del 2009!

JA je ji je je!!!


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2012)

Arch Coal, abierta ayer en 7,81 (aviso) y cerrada hoy a 8,17. Viendo cómo finaliza la vela de máximos en diario.


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vela rompe ojetes en GT.... aproximándose a punto de entrada a corto de nuevo.



Be careful, no está tan claro que vaya a irse hacia el sur.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Arch Coal, abierta ayer en 7,81 (aviso) y cerrada hoy a 8,17. Viendo cómo finaliza la vela de máximos en diario.



Y todavia le puede quedar carrete...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful, no está tan claro que vaya a irse hacia el sur.



tiene que tocar 5.22

Luego ver como se desarrolla. 

Hace unas semanas le hubiera metido ya, pero últimamente la prudencia me está haciendo ganar aurelios, así que a esperar.ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire una foto del IS F de frente. Ahora, mire otra de perfil.
> 
> Sea sincero conmigo y dígame que ese vehículo no le transmite visualmente... absolutamente nada. Porque a mí me deja de esa guisa, no me transmite ni frío ni calor.
> 
> ...



No digo mas, si ya esta pedido a fabrica:


Audi RS5 2012 - 2012-10-15 - Autogespot


----------



## atman (16 Oct 2012)

Saltó el SL. +4p.


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2012)

Oh, vamos.... sé lo que piensa; que nada de lo que Ud. diga cambiará mi opinión,. etc. etc. etc.

Por favor, no me tenga por un talibán automovilístico. Valoro las opiniones ajenas (la de Ud., bastante más) y, lo más interesante: estoy dispuesto a escuchar posiciones distintas a las mías.

Ud. no se compraría una peonza Mercedes (chinazo dixit, pollastre d'acord). Ve, nuestras posiciones no están tan alejadas, por un empezar....

Sepa que el RS5 no es un dechado [completo] de virtudes: en primer lugar, se podían meter por el culo el cambio automático de doble embrague. Todo el mundo lo elogia, pero, mire Ud., yo quiero CONDUCIR, no que el coche me conduzca. Mal asunto que no ofrezcan un manual como opción. Ahí, el M3 gana por goleada.

Luego, el asunto del quattro. Que... bueno, para Noruega y sus inviernos, lo veo de lujo. Pero para Hispanistán.... qué decirle.

Con todo, y tomando en consideración lo bueno y lo malo, es que yo al RS5 - en su segmento y precio, esto es - lo veo difícilmente batible....





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No digo mas, si ya esta pedido a fabrica:
> 
> 
> Audi RS5 2012 - 2012-10-15 - Autogespot


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Oct 2012)

No hombre ya, si es un muy buen coche. Estuve hablando con gente de aritosx4 y me comentaron la traccion quattro especial de estos modelos, que nada tiene que ver con la de los modelos basicos. 

Yo con los cambios siempre he sido muy especial, una relacion amor-odio con los cambios automaticos, o me entusiasman o los odio y me gusta de vez en cuando llevar un cambio manual. 

En esa gama de precios es una gran opcion y en ningun caso se falla, pero si fuera yo haria un esfuerzo por llegar a un 911 (991) NO 4s, Sr.DP falta en eso, falta muy grave. Me tiene enamoraito perdio.


PD: La bolsa bien y tal, los cortos desde la barrera, se aproximara a rubicon, no digo na.


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

El oso parece acorralado, pero tiene sus trucos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Como mañana formen una vela de indecisión sería para preocuparse


----------



## vigobay (16 Oct 2012)

¿Os habéis fijado el Russell 2000 está mostrándose bastante bajista respecto al SP 500? . Para mí es el índice que anticipa mejor las tendencias económicas de base ya que no depende sólo de los peces gordos. Si esta semana queda por debajo de 820 puede irse todo pabajo aunque con la mano de Obama y sus secuaces vete tu a saber que sucede.

Esto se pone interesante y yo ya he cargado mi ETF favorito Proshares Vix Short Term. La relación riesgo beneficio me parece estupenda en este momento para meter unos cartuchitos sin apenas apalancamiento y sin stop loss. Eso, sí a lo mejor paso a ser inversor a largo...pero no me arriesgo a perder el asiento a la estratosfera cuando toque subir la volatilidad, aunque sea dentro de 1 ó 2 años.


----------



## tonuel (16 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya, ya ... pero los analistos nos contaran que el iBEX descontaba el rescate, como pasó con REPSOL cuando estaba en 18,00€ todos decian, lo de YPF estaba descontado, y la bajaron a 11.xx min del 2009!
> 
> JA je ji je je!!!




Es usted un grande... no sabe lo que me alegra volver a leerle... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2012)

Tonuel, usted podría ser el nuevo patrón del mega-Y A T E ... al final compramos uno llamado costa concordia, el capitán nos salio por patas, como muchos que no tenian FE.


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y todavia le puede quedar carrete...



De momento, sobre medio dolar por título que hemos safado ya que se hubiera evaporado. Las "huidas" janus son famosas.


----------



## donpepito (16 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No hombre ya, si es un muy buen coche. Estuve hablando con gente de aritosx4 y me comentaron la traccion quattro especial de estos modelos, que nada tiene que ver con la de los modelos basicos.
> 
> Yo con los cambios siempre he sido muy especial, una relacion amor-odio con los cambios automaticos, o me entusiasman o los odio y me gusta de vez en cuando llevar un cambio manual.
> 
> ...



El 991 es una maravilla, lo he probado este verano, nada que ver con los 997, pero la variante 4S siempre me ha gustado desde el 993.

Al final, solo son unos 20k euros sobre el normal, en Porsche Sevilla me han confirmado que lo tendría para mi cumple.

PEPÓN!!!!!


----------



## sr.anus (16 Oct 2012)

No entiendo de coches, ni de relojes y mucho menos de ginebras. Pero en uno de los coches que he pasado mas miedo en mi vida se apellidaba c63, tengalo en cuenta, bastante discreto y a fondo parece que se derrite el asfalto a tu paso.


----------



## aitor33 (16 Oct 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, que ya he dicho que no hablaba hasta el viernes-sábado (vuelvo otra vez a la zona no wi-fi..) : (hala, otra vez he posteado algo que no es un chart..se me rompe la estadística). De todas formas, le sobró decir "como una y cuentas 20 ", es incierto a pesar de que no busco ningún tipo de protagonismo. Eso motivó mi respuesta, nada más (yo no menosprecio ningún sistema :no



Hay gente como yo ,que escribe poco o nada últimamente, pero que le estimamos,así que no me deje sin sus dibujos:Aplauso:


----------



## TenienteDan (16 Oct 2012)

¿Y esa vela fresca al cierre usano? ::


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

No os perdáis uno de los mejores post que he leido en este año en burbuja.info.

Luego no vengáis llorando que no os lo han contado 8:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mbre-hiperinflacion-a-tope-9.html#post7449762


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2012)

Buena salida de Starbucks días atrás por la previsible subida del SP que arrastra al resto.

Está para mirar y mirar desde fuera el comportamiento de Advanced Micro Devices. Está rematadamente floja en la serie de precios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Buena salida de Starbucks días atrás por la previsible subida del SP que arrastra al resto.
> 
> Está para mirar y mirar desde fuera el comportamiento de Advanced Micro Devices. Está rematadamente floja en la serie de precios.



¿La opamos a 2$?

¿Que le parece lo que está haciendo Ivanhoe Energy?


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿La opamos a 2$?
> 
> ¿Que le parece lo que está haciendo Ivanhoe Energy?



Me sorprendería ver Advanced Micro Devices en 2 dolares. Estoy esperando una vela potente verde en diario para entrar. Una envolvente alcista potente es un buen argumento para una vuelta mayor de cierta envergadura. No olvides que viene bajando sin parar desde 8. No es un aviso de entrar pero sí de estar muy atentos. Las subidas son proporcionales a las bajadas y viceversa.

Muy interesante la vela de hoy de Gamesa y cómo ha sido el sprint de final de la sesión. Hay que esperar y no lanzar nada al vuelo.

Ivanhoe Energy (que no Mines que ahora se llama Turquoise) es muy cíclica y no tengas duda que la verás de nuevo en los 4 euros. Simplemente está en el ciclo bajista y hay que esperar. No me gusta el hecho de que admite muy poco volumen y vas listo como quieras entrar con 80.000 dolares en una posición, o varias, de largo plazo cuando toque.

Muy importante lo visto hoy en First Solar. Subida importante con volumen y pasando la media móvil de 200 sesiones.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Si van cortos en el euro, no miren...

Ya sé por que...

Moody´s mantiene el rating de España en Baa3 con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Oct 2012)

Madre mia el peponian que se va a marcar mañana el ibex


----------



## juanfer (16 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mia el peponian que se va a marcar mañana el ibex



El guano de verdad vendrá jueves y viernes.


----------



## FranR (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hemos colocado más deuda de la cuenta (no se el precio). El jueves y viernes me da "saltitos" el sistema y el jueves tenemos la gran prueba de fuego.





juanfer dijo:


> El guano de verdad vendrá jueves y viernes.



Pues eso....coincidimos.

Lo que no cuadra ni con escuadra y cartabón es la megasubida de hoy, una subida lineal de 3 jornadas hubiera cuadrado a la perfección. La reacción al diario de hoy puede ser espeluznante.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso....coincidimos.
> 
> Lo que no cuadra ni con escuadra y cartabón es la megasubida de hoy, una subida lineal de 3 jornadas hubiera cuadrado a la perfección. La reacción al diario de hoy puede ser espeluznante.



Mañana necesitamos cerrar claramente por debajo de los niveles de cierre de hoy.

En caso contrario, la aniquilación posterior de gacelas puede ser homérica.


----------



## ponzi (16 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana necesitamos cerrar claramente por debajo de los niveles de cierre de hoy.
> 
> En caso contrario, la aniquilación posterior de gacelas puede ser homérica.



Maestro estoy empezando a impacientarme. Oigo trompetas de hiperinflacion y cada dia que pasa mis ex iberdrolas estan mas caras :sly: Debe ser la tentacion de pandoro


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Maestro estoy empezando a impacientarme. Oigo trompetas de hiperinflacion y cada dia que pasa mis ex iberdrolas estan mas caras :sly: Debe ser la tentacion de pandoro



Están metiendo a la últimas gacelas en el horno. Entrar largo ahora es de novatos.

Tranquilo, la bolsa va y viene.


----------



## ponzi (17 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Están metiendo a la últimas gacelas en el horno. Entrar largo ahora es de novatos.
> 
> Tranquilo, la bolsa va y viene.



No tengo prisa , aunque no me gustaria estar en liquidez cuando venga la hiperflacion. Llevan 4 años dando a la maquinita y eso nunca ha sido gratis. Un articulo que creo que puede subir mucho es el aceite y mas concretamente el de oliva, cuando toque sera comercializado en frascos de 200 ml como si de colonia se tratase. El aceite y las latas son mis apuestas personales.


----------



## Sipanha (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues eso....coincidimos.
> 
> *Lo que no cuadra ni con escuadra y cartabón es la megasubida de hoy*, una subida lineal de 3 jornadas hubiera cuadrado a la perfección. La reacción al diario de hoy puede ser espeluznante.



Hoy es el cara a cara Ohmama-Romney.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mia el peponian que se va a marcar mañana el ibex



Dos días atrás se estaba 300 pipos más abajo y todo eran mensajes del guano. Ya se está 300 pipos más arriba y ahora se entra en terreno complejo. Primero 8000, después 8200 y luego 8400. Esos son los niveles relevantes a considerar si se osa a ir a por ellos, que está por ver.

En esta subida, ya hay más que perder que ganar, quizás. El punto era cuando se daba por seguro que se iba a tomar por el culo el tinglado. Ahora que parece que hay fuerza implícita es cuando es más probable que vengan correcciones que limen los bolsillos.

Idem con el SP que ayer mismo marcó un mínimo en 1421 y ahora anda más de un +2% por arriba y con ganas de seguir subiendo. Las elecciones están ahí y hace tiempo que Bernie perdió rubor alguno respecto a que se vea lo que desea y cómo hace. Se habla mucho de su independencia pero está claro que está en total acuerdo con Obama quien no dice ni pío. Ojalá que gane Romney y meta las ostias que tenga que meter. Mejor un resfriado que una fiebre.

El mercado usano está lleno de oportunidades importantes que se materializan porque se producen movimientos muy importantes en el cómputo porcentual. Ya saben, carbón, algunas solares, algunas energéticas, poco café de momento, mucho banco usano, algunas biotech que cantamos por aquí, mucho ecommerce ..... Es difícil equivocarse, no me malinterpreten, porque se están marcando movimiento muy muy limpios. Basta que haya dos días de continuidad en el SP para que se materialicen importantes movimientos en valores concretos. Ayer mismo veíamos a James y Alpha desvirgadas y Arch más floja. Hoy un +5% fácil siempre que no se sea avaricioso (ese porcentaje en cuestión de horas es un pelotazo si lo piensan bien) porque quien fuese pensando en el +23% de James se ha quedado con cara de gacelo, como suele ser habitual.

Dediquen tiempo al mercado usano, no hay ni punto de comparación con el IBEX ya que allí hay simultáneamente valores hacia arriba y hacia abajo. Es el paraíso de "lo técnico" pero hay que respetar la máxima de que no se hacen prisioneros (es la gran diferencia entre valores e índices y en cierta medida muy similar al trading intradiario en DAX etc... en donde el apalancamiento no permite esperar a que el mercado arregle un error de aplicación sistemática de una técnica de trading). En el IBEX todo sube o todo baja al unísono, es una auténtica fake.


----------



## ponzi (17 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hoy es el cara a cara Ohmama-Romney.



A mi esta subida si me cuadra. Este viernes toca renovacion de cortos. En Abengoa ha sido descarado, se ha notado a km la falta de cargadores.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2012)

Por cierto, no hablan nada de Prisa. Espero que no estén esperando que yo sea el que lo saque a colación. De momento hay que esperar porque se está haciendo el trabajo sucio de generar consumo de tiempo.

Ojo al debate hoy usano, si Romney lo hace bien ..... puede coger un impulso que el sociata no pueda recuperar. Créanme que hace falta unos USA fuertes en el mundo .... más que un premio Nobel que ha inundado el mundo de armas vendidas al mejor postor y un montón de dolares emitidos que nadie sabe donde están pero que estar están.


----------



## boquiman (17 Oct 2012)

2º asalto Obama-Romney
eFXnews : How Obama/Romney 2nd Debate Could Impact EUR/USD? - BNZ


----------



## ponzi (17 Oct 2012)

............


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Saltó el SL. +4p.



Lo de siempre, saltar el stop y disparado pa rriba... cabroneeeesss....!!


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo de siempre, saltar el stop y disparado pa rriba... cabroneeeesss....!!



Ni tan mal que arañas algo, otros no mueven el stop y siempre terminan con un menos algo que les va limando la cartera. Esto va de poquitos a poquitos y muchas operaciones. El mundo de los pelotazos en los que se tradea poco y se acierta mucho siendo además movimientos muy amplios .... es una quimera.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2012)

Plateras anda fuertes al margen de la corrección ligera que está teniendo la plata. A tener en cuenta.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Oct 2012)

Ni rescate ni leches, como esta noche Romy le de un revolcon a Obama y las encuestas se decanten a su favor vamos a ver un subidon de no te menees. Suerte para algunos que esten prohibidos los cortos, se podrian arruinar.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

No me fio ni un pelo de esta subida


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me fio ni un pelo de esta subida



y haces bien gacela en pepitoria :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Oct 2012)

Peponios días, ciudadanos


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

8070 corto


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 8070 corto


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

segun el jran grafico que manejo el guanazo a comenzado , pero porsiacaso cerrare los cortos cuando cerremos el gap :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

De esta se ha hablado enel hilo últimamente:

*[ONCOTHYREON INC.]*







Ahora la comento...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

pobre gacelerio :ouch:

no teneis ni FED ni humildad ni na , por eso solo confiais en la tecnologia y los sistemah IA , pobres ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segun el jran grafico que manejo el guanazo a comenzado , pero porsiacaso cerrare los cortos cuando cerremos el gap :fiufiu:



Déjeme adivinar...... ustec ha comprado en máximos de la sesión y ahora venderá en mínimo de la sesión ::








A
CU
ES
TA
TÉ


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobre gacelerio :ouch:
> 
> no teneis ni FED ni humildad ni na , por eso solo confiais en la tecnologia y los sistemah IA , pobres ::



no le sobra razon gran MV , muestrenos ese jran grafico maestro , muestrenos la luz


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

cerramos los cortos 8070-8000 

el grafico del ibex tiene muchos agujeros y hay musho rumoreh , bueno dia hecho y a la espera de que el jran grafico se active :baba:


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

a todos menos a uno.



muertoviviente dijo:


> pobre gacelerio :ouch:
> 
> no teneis ni FED ni humildad ni na , por eso solo confiais en la tecnologia y los sistemah IA , pobres ::



jatencio le falta umirdá para aseptar la tecnología en su imaginerio gatuneril, por mucho que usemos una IA, esta se basa siempre en datos reales y concretos, no en inventarse las cosas. Si quiere ser umirde, aunque su conosimiento del tema sea de nivel garrulo total, debería dejar de criticar lo que no conoce, ni entiende una mierda de como funciona.

En resumen, si no eres capaz de captar ni una mierda de lo que hablas cierra el buzón, bocazas! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> a todos menos a uno.
> 
> ...



los sistemah IA no detectan los jrandes rallys la inteligencia natural si , se demuestra la absoluta superioridad del cerebro sobre la maquina :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

ibex aun tiene abiertos 3 gaps :ouch: cuidadin gacelillas y gacelas variedad leoncia :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se demuestra la absoluta superioridad del cerebro sobre la maquina :no:




Con matices, Gatencio, con matices.... por ejemplo, si hablamos de _su_ cerebro, entonces la máquina sale ganando en la comparación.


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Oct 2012)

Indra, una comentada por aquí, se pone a tiro. Ha marcado 2 velotes peponicos interesantes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2012)

Pepones dias,

el ibex en los 8miles, solo un 50% menos de maximos. Y es todo un logro.

Subanme las TEF. Viva Alierta. Van a peponear. Lo se. Bueno es lo que deseo. Objetivo pues, no se, estaria bien los 12 euros. Para el largo plazo la zona de los 30 euros es clara.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Con matices, Gatencio, con matices.... por ejemplo, si hablamos de _su_ cerebro, entonces la máquina sale ganando en la comparación.



no blasfeme por el amor de lol :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2012)

Te atacan JJJ, saca tu artilleria que te comen. Ya no se respeta ni a los grandes trolles del internete. Vamos mal por ese camino, vamos mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

el gran troll maneja un grafico que ya quisieran los analistos , ya lo dije alguna ves pero lo repito , da igual lo que piensen 5 gacelas o 20 ::

sus sistemah IA no tiene capacidad ni para analizar correctamente un indice y van a correlacionar correctamente varios indices , pero teneis FED en esas maquinas porque no teneis autoestima ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2012)

Claro que si, porsupuesto, todo lo que dices no es solo cierto en su maxima amplitud, tambien es todo irreal. Y de ahi que sea que si, a lo que dejes entrever.


Por otro lado creo que una compañia que puede ser interesante observar es ACS, se rumorea que en los proximas semanas habra cosillas en el valor. Supongo que malas. Los posos del cafe a Claca pedimos.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

dejandome de trollear , debeis ir preparando los cortos y los larguistas empezar a soltar el papel , advertidos quedan gacelillas , el que avisa no es traidor :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Oct 2012)

espero tengas razon.... porque me estan dando con to lo gordoooo


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Oct 2012)

guanos dias para los que operamos renta fija, bund.

el tramo bajista se confirma, el indicador en 4h por fin muestra señales claras. Se han perforado los 140,70 y ahora podria darse un pull back para cerrar el gap de apertura mientras cargan mas cortos.

Uno la puede cagar, pero como dicen, la cuestión esta en tender la vela hacia donde sopla el viento y dejarse llevar, y los vientos a veces cambian impredeciblemente.

que disclaimer tan poco professional


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De esta se ha hablado en el hilo últimamente:
> 
> *[ONCOTHYREON INC.]*
> 
> ...



Me lo traigo autocitándome en plan JJJ.

Veo al precio feliz y contento mientras no pierda la DTA, podría tontear un poco más haciendo un movimiento como el marcado por la elipse verdecilla (no es turquesa, los machos vemos en CGA), si se acerca a los 4,9 apretar el ojete y se rompe a la baja salir por patas.

La vela de ayer es de indecisión, y tocaría bajar algo hoy.

Por arriba, el entorno de los 5.67 son clave, pues rompería al alza la DTB y la resistencia. Con lo que el próximo objetivo podría estar 2$ más arriba (siempre que superara el anterior máx) realizando un movimiento peponico simétrico al señalado por la línea gris.

_Prudencia fellows._


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> guanos dias para los que operamos renta fija, bund.
> 
> el tramo bajista se confirma, el indicador en 4h por fin muestra señales claras. Se han perforado los 140,70 y ahora podria darse un pull back para cerrar el gap de apertura mientras cargan mas cortos.
> 
> ...



NO se preocupe, Irizar tambien se inspira en los yat... digo, en los barcos... para fabricar autobuses. Así que con más razón se puede tradear, que aquí sí tenemos velas...


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> espero tengas razon.... porque me estan dando con to lo gordoooo



Me he acordao de ti esta mañana y tu inverso ibex...ufffff.

Aguanta, ya cambiaran las tornas


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

buenos dias tengan.

Yo soy bajista porque el mundo me hizo asiiiiii

A ver, creeis que van a quitar la prohibicion de cortos con el ibex en 8500??

Sinceramente no lo veo.

Pero bueno, el mercado es soberano....y recuerden, se puede comportar de manera irracional mas tiempo de lo que nuestro bolsillo pueda aguantar esas irracionalidades.


----------



## juanfer (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> buenos dias tengan.
> 
> Yo soy bajista porque el mundo me hizo asiiiiii
> 
> ...



Hay rumores que van a prohibirlos 3 meses mas, pero bueno son solo rumores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> buenos dias tengan.
> 
> Yo soy bajista porque el mundo me hizo asiiiiii
> 
> ...



Hay que tener umildá!


Respecto a ponerse corto...yo creo que la prohibición esa se la está saltando to dios! En Ig markets, el 70% de las últimas posiciones abiertas en el ibex eran cortos....


----------



## juanfer (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay que tener umildá!
> 
> 
> Respecto a ponerse corto...yo creo que la prohibición esa se la está saltando to dios! En Ig markets, el 70% de las últimas posiciones abiertas en el ibex eran cortos....



Vamos hay varias interpretaciones pero si por ejemplo llevas arastrando X€ minusvalias por acciones en los ultimos 3 meses. Puedes ganar hasta >X€ en posiciones cortas.


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay que tener umildá!
> 
> 
> Respecto a ponerse corto...yo creo que la prohibición esa se la está saltando to dios! En Ig markets, el 70% de las últimas posiciones abiertas en el ibex eran cortos....



Bueno, no sé hasta que punto es un problema. ¿cuantas órdenes de esas salen a mercado? 


Además :: si el operador de los cfds se pone corto no lo hace al descubierto porque está cubriendo su posición frente a sus clientes. Y los clientes, no actuan directamente sobre el mercado, eso se lo dejan al operador de cfds...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay que tener umildá!
> 
> 
> Respecto a ponerse corto...yo creo que la prohibición esa se la está saltando to dios! En Ig markets, el 70% de las últimas posiciones abiertas en el ibex eran cortos....



.
EN interdin al menos ya mandaron a los clientes un papelote que firmas diciendo que te haces responsable de tus cortos y ya puedes hacer lo que te de la gana.

Si tienes acciones puedes hacer cobertura y no hay ningún problema ni operativo ni legal.

Eso he entendido yo y así lo estoy haciendo. Si luego viene la AEAT, la CNMV o el CNI ya veremos, pero no les veo revisando miles y miles de operaciones diarias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos hay varias interpretaciones pero si por ejemplo llevas arastrando X€ minusvalias por acciones en los ultimos 3 meses. Puedes ganar hasta >X€ en posiciones cortas.




En teoría no se pueden incrementar las posiciones cortas durante el _short ban_. Lo que no se es si se puede abrir un largo sobre cierta acción puedo inmediatamante abrir un corto para cubrirme. Un cortilargo de toa la vida.

¿Luego se han de cerrar ambas posis a la vez? ¿Puedo cerrar el largo previendo guano y dejar el corto? 

Esto es el _jato _de la bernarda



atman dijo:


> Bueno, no sé hasta que punto es un problema. ¿cuantas órdenes de esas salen a mercado?
> 
> 
> Además :: si el operador de los cfds se pone corto no lo hace al descubierto porque está cubriendo su posición frente a sus clientes. Y los clientes, no actuan directamente sobre el mercado, eso se lo dejan al operador de cfds...


----------



## juanfer (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, no sé hasta que punto es un problema. ¿cuantas órdenes de esas salen a mercado?
> 
> 
> Además :: si el operador de los cfds se pone corto no lo hace al descubierto porque está cubriendo su posición frente a sus clientes. Y los clientes, no actuan directamente sobre el mercado, eso se lo dejan al operador de cfds...



Depende de como sean los cfds DMA o OTC, pero la mayoría no actua directamente sobre el mercado.


----------



## juanfer (17 Oct 2012)

De todas formas olvidaros del putibex, hay mas indices y mas acciones que no ponen limitaciones a los cortos. El Dax por ejemplo. 

Encima el desregulador hay rumores que puede prolongar 3 meses mas de prohibición de cortos.

Que les den por culo, no con mi dinero.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claro que si, porsupuesto, todo lo que dices no es solo cierto en su maxima amplitud, tambien es todo irreal. Y de ahi que sea que si, a lo que dejes entrever.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado creo que una compañia que puede ser interesante observar es ACS, se rumorea que en los proximas semanas habra cosillas en el valor. Supongo que malas. Los posos del cafe a Claca pedimos.



ACS, ACS... cosas interesantes hay, creo que lo dejaré para la casa de campo 

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe qué le pasa a INDRA?


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBERDROLA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBERDROLA:







Sigo manteniendo lo mismo. Habrá que ir saliendo en muy breve a pesar de que pueda alcanzar precios superiores, pero es que eso de clavar el máximo es, normalmente, imposible.

Este es otro ejemplo de lo bien que puede ir tener acotada la estructura del movimiento en curso. Teníamos, por ejemplo, un soporte claro desde el cual intentar compra (hice una recomendación en un valor muy similar como fue GAS http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2012-santuario-de-gacelas-75.html#post7348781), y la posibilidad de un tercero que finalmente se ha dado en IBE, lo cual dejaba para un stop muy claro una vez iniciada la subida (los terceros se anulan al perder el punto de activación).


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

volvemos a la carga corto 8060 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

larguistas soltad el papel ya o sereis destruidos :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> larguistas soltad el papel ya o sereis destruidos :no:



mira que sos re-fantasma puto MV :vomito:

por otra parte esta claro que nos vamos al carajo :Baile:


----------



## Sipanha (17 Oct 2012)

Ignore.... divino tesoro. ::


----------



## aksarben (17 Oct 2012)




----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga corto 8060 :Baile:



¡Confiese que se ha hecho caquitas con el dato de vivienda usa!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

FranR ,¿como ves el tema?

yo veo caricias al boton Sell


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ¡Confiese que se ha hecho caquitas con el dato de vivienda usa!



no tengo temor porque poseo el gran grafico , la posibilidad de que un grafico de este tipo falle es practicamente cero :no:


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2012)

MV que te dije? o pones el gráfico o no rayas sobre él.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

servidor ya comenzo con las risas , llevo dias mencionando al gran grafico guanoso y aun el personal no lo a localizado , pero las gacelas son gacelas por algo :abajo:


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2012)

Eres pesado eh, solicitaré el baneo por flodeo como no pares, seguro que muchos se unen y te vas de vacaciones unos días.


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> FranR ,¿como ves el tema?
> 
> yo veo caricias al boton Sell



En un minuto...voy a mirar IBex, estoy traginando con DAX y Euro.

Dax creando una resistencia interesante. :cook:
Euro...entradas rápidas, alcista rota hace unos minutos posibilidad de un corto de algo más de recorrido.

P.d. estoy mas liado que la pata un romano, pero sigo el hilo.

Vaya semanita que nos han preparado...pol favo que llegue ya el jueves 

7976-7860.

Los niveles superiores se están formando (es lo que tiene que me falten varías jornadas para empezar a lanzar la aplicación)


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Eres pesado eh, solicitaré el baneo por flodeo como no pares, seguro que muchos se unen y te vas de vacaciones unos días.



permitame dudarlo amigo super-webon


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En un minuto...voy a mirar IBex, estoy traginando con DAX y Euro.
> 
> Dax creando una resistencia interesante. :cook:
> Euro...entradas rápidas, alcista rota hace unos minutos posibilidad de un corto de algo más de recorrido.
> ...



renacuajo franERRE , solo un consejo desconecte los sistemah IA


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En un minuto...voy a mirar IBex, estoy traginando con DAX y Euro.
> 
> Dax creando una resistencia interesante. :cook:
> Euro...entradas rápidas, alcista rota hace unos minutos posibilidad de un corto de algo más de recorrido.
> ...



El dax está frito, frito....va a ser pasto de los cortos


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax está frito, frito....va a ser pasto de los cortos



7976-7860.

Los niveles superiores se están formando (es lo que tiene que me falten varías jornadas para empezar a lanzar la aplicación)

Se había quedado atrás....El Sp nos dará la respuesta, había un techo de subida en mi último post de 1460, veremos si ahí cortan el chorro de pasta. ienso:


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> permitame dudarlo amigo super-webon



Reportado el 2573 por floodeo, si alguno más se anima te vas de vacas super jato :XX:


----------



## Sipanha (17 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Reportado el 2573 por floodeo, si alguno más se anima te vas de vacas super jato :XX:



Reportado por quotearlo, y al puto jato también. ::


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> SP tiene unos niveles clave en el corto plazo.
> 
> Por abajo que es donde tenemos puesta la vista ahora. 1420-1397-1357
> 
> ...



Gráfico de Sp el lunes... a las 18 horas alcanzó el canal pepinazo y lo aguantó hasta casi el cierre, que lo rompió arriba.

Fallo mío que no estuve atento al volumen de esa ruptura. Nos mandaba directamente a la zona alta del canal.

Si tenéis tiempo mirar gráfico a 5 minutos marcando los canales...a mi me faltan manos.

Fijaros, como la mayoría de las ocasiones, canal estrecho=volatilidad alta :´(


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2012)

Buen cirio de IDR 60 cents.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gráfico de Sp el lunes... a las 18 horas alcanzó el canal pepinazo y lo aguantó hasta casi el cierre, que lo rompió arriba.
> 
> Fallo mío que no estuve atento al volumen de esa ruptura. Nos mandaba directamente a la zona alta del canal.
> 
> ...



A la subida no le queda mucho. Lo van a tumbar hasta los 1400 y a lo mejor me quedo corto. 

Cualquier cosa diferente sería sorpresa.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

ya empezamos con las mariconadas :ouch:


----------



## torrefacto (17 Oct 2012)

que risas llevo hoy!! el viernes vendemos de fijooooooooooo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A la subida no le queda mucho. Lo van a tumbar hasta los 1400 y a lo mejor me quedo corto.
> 
> Cualquier cosa diferente sería sorpresa.



gacela en pepitoria fijate en el vix , tanto en diario como en semanal y mira su macd


----------



## ponzi (17 Oct 2012)

Iberdrolasssss : :banghead:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

:XX: pues servidor acaba de localizar otro grafico bonito


----------



## jelou (17 Oct 2012)

Alguien me explica por que sube el IBEX35 al suponer que nos rescatan? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

jelou dijo:


> Alguien me explica por que sube el IBEX35 al suponer que nos rescatan? ::



es solo un movimiento TECNICO , tenia que subir para luego caer con fuelza


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

jelou dijo:


> Alguien me explica por que sube el IBEX35 al suponer que nos rescatan? ::



Liquidez inmediata.....


a posteriori, cuando la economía caiga en picado, lo hará el Ibex.

Se suponía que cuando se pidiera el rescate esto podría subir hasta las 5 cifras, sin embargo con el rescate (se supone) a las puertas, no hemos salido del lateral que llevamos desde tiempos inmemoriales. 

Por ese motivo, más de uno pensamos que esto se pone a 4000 en un pis-pas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/354627-poco-de-humor-bolsa.html


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

U.S. stocks open lower on weak tech earnings and concerns about Spain. Dow falls 70 points.


Pues eso, la bolsa parriba, el spread pabajo, y todo porque somos un problema a nivel mundial.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

cerramos cortos pa pipas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/354627-poco-de-humor-bolsa.html



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/354627-poco-de-humor-bolsa.html#post7454852


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted está formalmente invitada al hilo del HVEI35.
> 
> Pandoro, Pepón, el Jran Jato Jalapeño y su archienemigo robotnick necesitan de una viñeta de esas YA!



LOL

Uno de los TAGS es "un gato no puede tradear"!!!!


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

SP llamando a la puerta....AIIIIIIIII OMAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Oct 2012)

hoy Fslr anda loca despues de un leoncillo se comprara un paquete de +400000 a las 15:33h en 24.5


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

hay que tenerlos como el caballo de espartero para ponerse corto buscando el pullback del SP. Máxime cuando hoy como ayer, tambien tengo un "bis" en 61. Los 4 puntos reglamentarios ya están. Ahora a ver si hoy "pillo cacho" o si no me pillan a mí...


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> hay que tenerlos como el caballo de espartero para ponerse corto buscando el pullback del SP. Máxime cuando hoy como ayer, tambien tengo un "bis" en 61. Los 4 puntos reglamentarios ya están. Ahora a ver si hoy "pillo cacho" o si no me pillan a mí...



Hamijo como el caballo de espartero y cerrado para que no pase el pelo una mosca....amonos con mas miedo que verguenza. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Mira como el DAX no puede...le ha entrado una "pájara"


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

Sï, primero que hagan el pullback y luego si nos convence ya le meteremos buscando ya los 1465 y 1470.


----------



## feliponII (17 Oct 2012)

es correcto que el martes 23 / 10 se vuelven a habilitar los cortos sobre empresas del iBeX?

si lo es, no entiendo nada lo de hoy


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Sï, primero que hagan el pullback y luego si nos convence ya le meteremos buscando ya los 1465 y 1470.



Sin ningún tipo de animadversión hacia su ilustre persona, y esperando que su sistema no le haya dado largos aún..solo puedo añadir








::::


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

Iba a escribir algo del tipo:

NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos 

Pero si ya me lo pone usted así, pues... 

3 mini cortos, no vayan ha hacernos un loco-iván... SL 2 puntos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Iba a escribir algo del tipo:
> 
> NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos
> 
> Pero si ya me lo pone usted así, pues...


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Iba a escribir algo del tipo:
> 
> NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos NO voy a meter largos
> 
> Pero si ya me lo pone usted así, pues...




Hoygaaaaa
que 1460 es un nivel importante, como se está viendo, pero como tal puede ser Puerta-Pepón, aunque a mi no me guste.


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

si está mal, serán dos puntos. de 3 minis. Antes le saqué 4p. a 5minis. así que me sale a cuenta intentarlo, con tal de darle la vuelta luego.

Por cierto, separo un pelín el SL.

Por cierto, y dos, testarazo del ibex??


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

Meanwhile, around the corner... alguien está cocinando unos owneds


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

8095 corto con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

Es verdad que se está cocinando una guantá bien gorda.

El Ibex a lo suyo, va como dopado y sube a plato grande el Mortirolo


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

Me pregunta un amigo si vende o no:8:

Ya le he dicho, que ahora mismo NADIE que no tenga información confidencial sabe hacia dónde va esto8:


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me pregunta un amigo si vende o no:8:
> 
> Ya le he dicho, que ahora mismo NADIE que no tenga información confidencial sabe hacia dónde va esto8:



Dele el correo del Jato........


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es verdad que se está cocinando una guantá bien gorda.
> 
> El Ibex a lo suyo, va como dopado y sube a plato grande el Mortirolo



El dax está colocando unas velas horribles


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me pregunta un amigo si vende o no:8:
> 
> Ya le he dicho, que ahora mismo NADIE que no tenga información confidencial sabe hacia dónde va esto8:



el ibex de los 8700 no va a pasar , eso te lo puedo garantizar :: 

pero casi seguro que estamos en el mismisimo comienzo del guano :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

Vamossss ositoooo


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Oct 2012)

hoy muero miles de vez y una mas.... y ayer cerré mis largos de BBVA creyendo que hoy bajaba.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Me pregunta un amigo si vende o no:8:
> 
> Ya le he dicho, que ahora mismo NADIE que no tenga información confidencial sabe hacia dónde va esto8:



Errrr... a corto plazo, todavía mareo, y pienso que se pueden ver nuevos máximos en el IBEX, pero la formación es de TECHO.

Los valores rezagados como INDRA ya van cumpliendo, otros ya han visto máximos. Estamos en los últimos coletazos de un mercado alcista desde verano que dejará paso a una guaneada maja.


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

Tea time?


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Errrr... a corto plazo, todavía mareo, y pienso que se pueden ver nuevos máximos en el IBEX, pero la formación es de TECHO.
> 
> Los valores rezagados como INDRA ya van cumpliendo, otros ya han visto máximos. Estamos en los últimos coletazos de un mercado alcista desde verano que dejará paso a una guaneada maja.



Pienso que hoy están comprando los pillados del mañana. Se les agradecerá la bonita labor de financiar a unos cuantos malandrines.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy muero miles de vez y una mas.... y ayer cerré mis largos de BBVA creyendo que hoy bajaba.



chaval no te das cuen de que antes el ibex tenia que cerrar el gap 8080-8117 :ouch:

a solo 14 pipos ya se puede dar por cerrado , pero mañana a lo mejor lo terminan de cerrar , lo que esta claro que esto no es mas que una trampa , fijate en el gap que tenemos por abajo 7940-7987 

y el gapsito 7723-7741 :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pienso que hoy están comprando los pillados del mañana. Se les agradecerá la bonita labor de financiar a unos cuantos malandrines.



También hay que tener en cuenta que en nada se levanta la prohibición de cortos... creo que el sentimiento debe ser lo suficientemente alcista como para alejar de la cabeza esa posibilidad a los especuladores, que de hecho fue lo que sucedió la última vez (en aquella ocasión hubo una bajada con titulares acompañando "la bolsa cae con la luz verde a los cortos", y una enorme enculada a los bajistas después, que ya se frotaban las manos con el guano). Es probable que esto aguante un poco más de lo que parece.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Errrr... a corto plazo, todavía mareo, y pienso que se pueden ver nuevos máximos en el IBEX, pero la formación es de TECHO.
> 
> Los valores rezagados como INDRA ya van cumpliendo, otros ya han visto máximos. Estamos en los últimos coletazos de un mercado alcista desde verano que dejará paso a una guaneada maja.



Pero el techo lo pueden aguantar todo lo que quieran....¿o no? ¿Podríamos estar 6 meses de lateral empapelando al personal? ¿Estamos esperando que el esepé haga su techo también?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

sabemos pronunciar la zeta pero no sabemos la teoria de los bujeros :ouch:

pobres gashegos , asi os va ::


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

El eurostoxx se ha encasquillado. Que alguien le de una patada...


----------



## FranR (17 Oct 2012)

Corran, corran compren sus santanderes que se acaban, sus telesfóricas.......


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

Y ojo al putón de la prima en 384....así va a vender álguien?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero el techo lo pueden aguantar todo lo que quieran....¿o no? ¿Podríamos estar 6 meses de lateral empapelando al personal? ¿Estamos esperando que el esepé haga su techo también?



gacelilla no te das cuen que los gringos tienen un doble techo de manual ? :ouch:

estan buscando sofisticado y claro por eso no ven el techo mas sencillito ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval no te das cuen de que antes el ibex tenia que cerrar el gap 8080-8117 :ouch:
> 
> a solo 14 pipos ya se puede dar por cerrado , pero mañana a lo mejor lo terminan de cerrar , lo que esta claro que esto no es mas que una trampa , fijate en el gap que tenemos por abajo 7940-7987
> 
> y el gapsito 7723-7741 :fiufiu:



le aseguro que si esto baja a 7723 le daré todos los thnks que quiera...
yo creo que mi problema es "LA ARMADURA"....... ME LA QUIERO QITAR PERO NO PUEDOOOOOOO


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

Pues ahí están los místicos 8100...


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2012)

GAP de arriba cerrado chavales, ahora quedan 2 por abajo ::


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> GAP de arriba cerrado chavales, ahora quedan 2 por abajo ::



no hablaste de un gap en 8400??


----------



## wetpiñata (17 Oct 2012)

eurostoxx superando máximos del día... menuda fiestuki


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Oct 2012)

ahí estoy, en medio del peligro, reniego de los caballeros del zodiako....


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> no hablaste de un gap en 8400??



No, 8450 es el objetivo del doble suelo en los 6000.


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

ibex por 8142


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahí estoy, en medio del peligro, reniego de los caballeros del zodiako....


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Este si que es un dato macro importante...

INFORMATIVOS | Cultura - Sudor y cuenta atrás para el gran desfile de Victoria's Secret - Ver vídeo online


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Dios lo que he encontrado buscando un gif en gogogle imágenes para responderle a Mr. Pepitoria.

"fapping countdown animated gif" 

Para los vagos lo pongo en spoiler porque es desagradablecito.... :|



Spoiler


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Oct 2012)

bund -0,71% 
dax +0,01%

el tramo bajista del bund esta en plena marcha. el gap de apertura no se ha cerrado.


----------



## Cantor (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> es desagradablecito.... :|
> ]



arghhhh, señorita ajetreo, por favor no mire.... desagradablecito dice er gachó :vomito:


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

::::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dios lo que he encontrado buscando un gif en gogogle imágenes para responderle a Mr. Pepitoria.
> 
> "fapping countdown animated gif"
> 
> Para los vagos lo pongo en spoiler porque es desagradablecito.... :|



El spoiler está muy bien puesto..

p.d hay más psicopatas haciendo gif de los que me imaginaba...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2012)

Los cortos desde la barrera por dios, que se acercaran a Maginot.

Las TEF subanmelas, que me apeo del hilo por unos dias. Pero espero que por los mares del sur existan los modem aunque sean de 56k.

Ganen mucha platica.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Páselo bien chinazo!


----------



## jelou (17 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Liquidez inmediata.....
> 
> 
> a posteriori, cuando la economía caiga en picado, lo hará el Ibex.
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Oct 2012)

Mulder ¿desean subir más?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Los 1460,... ha llegado el momento...


----------



## torrefacto (17 Oct 2012)

mañana fuertes caidas preveo, ustedes que opinan?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> mañana fuertes caidas preveo, ustedes que opinan?



A ver como cierra hoy en usa


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

El SP cerquita de saltarme el stop. Si lo hace, o es en un peponazo de última hora, o bien anuncia una caida a los avernos "beborable" (no, si digo yo que lo del gato es contagioso...).

En el último intento se ha quedado a un... ná... si lo vuelven a intentar casi seguro que salta, pero mantengo lo dicho.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Repito, el aspecto del DAX es de pánico intenso

Se puede marcar unas velas escombro en cualquier momento.


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

torrefacto dijo:


> mañana fuertes caidas preveo, ustedes que opinan?



yo creo que con el cierre pepónico que hemos tenido hoy, a esto aún le queda gasolina.

el típico asustaviejas que hemos tenido hoy a primera hora y luego todo para arriba::


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

ya viene... ya viene... ya vieeeneee...







Lo que me fastidia... es que voy a tener que separar un poco más el SL... y ya... como que... a ver si esa oreja va a ser de oso...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

los gringos sueltan papel en cantidades industriales , que no pare la cosa :abajo:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Ya está el dax con borrachera...


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

Aquí tienen ustedes... a Morenito de Maracay...!!







Dele maestro, a ver si le corta tambien el rabo... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)




----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

Creo que la bajada... es por la reunión de la Frau y el señorito... se oyen desde fuera unos chasquillos y una voz de hombre diciendo "Ay!! Angie ahí no, que deja marca y verásh luego mi mujer..."


Joer, que nadie se entusiasme... si no hacemos otro mínimo, no habrá sido más que otro toque a la alcista en velas horarias que venimos haciendo desde el lunes y nos puede mandar a la luna como no rompa...

A más plazo, yo diría que trae unas ganas locas de volver a los 1440... pero lo dicho o rompe o no habrá sido más que rrrrota ilusión... snif! ::

edito tercera vez... o cuarta. no sé... no importa ¿que más da? ¿no? pues eso, que quería decir, pero voy por los cerros de úbeda, que... nos van a hacer desufrí... un ratito...


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Oct 2012)

vamos coño


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

*!!! Vaaaamos coño !!!*

::::::


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *!!! Vaaaamos coño !!!*
> 
> ::::::



Tiene usteq razón... semos unas nenazas...

Que alguien le cambie el estoque al Morenito por una katana samurai...


----------



## rbotic statistics (17 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *!!! Vaaaamos coño !!!*
> 
> ::::::



El que espera desespera?

S2s


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy muero miles de vez y una mas.... y ayer cerré mis largos de BBVA creyendo que hoy bajaba.



Ayer cerré una posi de Gamesas pensando que se irían por la cloaca.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> El que espera desespera?
> 
> S2s



Este año he ganado más al alza que a la baja :ouch:


----------



## rbotic statistics (17 Oct 2012)

Sigue sin llegar el tan deseado guano ("será en octubre!" trademark) así que seguimos el viaje alcista hacia cotas superiores...
:Aplauso:

S2s



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Bueno, visto que el guano no llega en el mes del santuario de los gacélidos, que tal si tomamos un poco de aire y nos vamos a escalar unos cuantos 8 miles en un rally alcista que nos lleve a cotas superiores...
> 
> Os paso las claves del seguimiento;
> 
> ...


----------



## rbotic statistics (17 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Este año he ganado más al alza que a la baja :ouch:



No lo decía por las ganancias... era por los gritos...

S2s


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No lo decía por las ganancias... era por los gritos...
> 
> S2s



Todavía no me has visto gritar 8:


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

Tengo ahora mismo un macramé de posicionesen el SP... que como le dé por peponear me zumban las ganancias que llego de la semana...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

putos gringos cansinos :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

¿Alguno de estos va a dar sorpresas de aquí al viernes....?

Resultados Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)
Resultados Google
Resultados Microsoft
Resultados Philip Morris International
Resultados Travelers Companies
Resultados Verizon Communications
Resultados General Electric
Resultados Honeywell International
Resultados McDonald's


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

a esto se le llama hablar y que suba el pan??

tranquilos, timing, hay guano a paladas para todos


----------



## anonimo123 (17 Oct 2012)

debería cambiarse el título del hilo: "octubre de 2012, el santuario de los alcistas" ::

Recuerdo que yo era el único que predicaba la no existencia del guano....por lo tanto el premio burbuja a la excelencia es para..................

Anonimo123!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> debería cambiarse el título del hilo: "octubre de 2012, el santuario de los alcistas" ::
> 
> Recuerdo que yo era el único que predicaba la no existencia del guano....por lo tanto el premio burbuja a la excelencia es para..................
> 
> Anonimo123!!!!!



El mes no ha acabado


----------



## juanfer (17 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> debería cambiarse el título del hilo: "octubre de 2012, el santuario de los alcistas" ::
> 
> Recuerdo que yo era el único que predicaba la no existencia del guano....por lo tanto el premio burbuja a la excelencia es para..................
> 
> Anonimo123!!!!!



Esperate a que activen los cortos. Ademas mañana y el viernes seran interesantes.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> debería cambiarse el título del hilo: "octubre de 2012, el santuario de los alcistas" ::
> 
> Recuerdo que yo era el único que predicaba la no existencia del guano....por lo tanto el premio burbuja a la excelencia es para..................
> 
> Anonimo123!!!!!



Hamijo, yo abrí el hilo y le puse ese título.

Cuando lo hice, preveía un mes de dolor para los alcistas. Estamos a 17 de Octubre y mi percepción ha empeorado notablemente.

El estropicio que van a hacer a la gacelada va a ser de esas que se recuerdan con el paso del tiempo. Están forzando al límite para llenar el horno de gacelas, dejando rastros sin importarles a las manos fuertes (si sigues con frecuencia los mercados es fácil interpretar algunas señales tan claras).

No confundas el mamoneo / manipulación del ahora rescate sí o ahora rescate no con una tendencia alcista sostenida.

El que vaya largo, que lo disfrute y sea muy cauto porque si se despista se quedará sin plusvis.

Tradeo muchas posis largas en el ultracorto y cada vez me siento con mucho más temor. No te digo más. 8:


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> debería cambiarse el título del hilo: "octubre de 2012, el santuario de los alcistas" ::
> 
> Recuerdo que yo era el único que predicaba la no existencia del guano....por lo tanto el premio burbuja a la excelencia es para..................
> 
> Anonimo123!!!!!



Hustec predicaba la no existencia de guano, cuando llegue el guano, quién sabe si en el 4T o primer semestre de 2013....pásese por aquí a recoger el premio al bombillo del año


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

joer como hemos saltado todos...estamos los osos sensibles, anónimo no mente la soga en casa del ahorcadoooooooooooo


----------



## anonimo123 (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hustec predicaba la no existencia de guano, cuando llegue el guano, quién sabe si en el 4T o primer semestre de 2013....pásese por aquí a recoger el premio al bombillo del año



Si la bolsa baja de 6000 por supuesto que me pasaré a recoger el owned.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

anonimo123 dijo:


> Si la bolsa baja de 6000 por supuesto que me pasaré a recoger el owned.



No tienes webox a hacerlo. Te esperamos :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Ultima media hora...

¿habrá vela mamporrera?


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

Un homenaje a la tropa ::

[YOUTUBE]6BmFyJaJcK0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Yo no quería responder, pero lo que ha de hacer cada uno es mirarse al espejo y preguntarse:

¿cuanta platita he ganado con lo que creía que pasaría?

Lo demás, tonterías.


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Oct 2012)

Bertok, tu estrategia de permanecer en la trinche te está dejando de disfrutar de jugosas plusvis...hay que estar con la tendencia....


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no quería responder, pero lo que ha de hacer cada uno *es mirarse al espejo *y preguntarse:
> 
> ¿cuanta platita he ganado con lo que creía que pasaría?
> 
> Lo demás, tonterías.







Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Oma oma!!! 
con el boton en sell para las Morgan Stanley!!!

edt: La R/R es muy buena y el SL claro. 

Vamooooooos coooooño!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

sueltan papel a puntapala :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Bertok, tu estrategia de permanecer en la trinche te está dejando de disfrutar de jugosas plusvis...hay que estar con la tendencia....



Lo explico un poco más.

He los últimos 4 meses he hecho muchas, muchas operaciones (más a largo que a corto) en varios índices.

En el culibex he hecho muchas operaciones de largos pero seguramente he ganado menos que si me hubiera quedado quieto en una posición larga a medio plazo.

El problema es que a medio plazo veo caídas durísimas y *nunca voy a invertir en contra de mis análisis*.

La negatividad que expreso en el hilo siempre es en el medio plazo.

Para el scalping da igual cómo esté el mercado (nunca he ganado más pasta que las 2 semanas siguientes a la caída de Lehman Brothers)

Soy perro viejo en los mercados y doy mucha importancia a la preservación del capital  Alguna vez lo entenderá la gacelada del hilo 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

hagamos fuelza desde nuestros hogares gacelillas , imaginad un flash crash :bla:


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hagamos fuelza desde nuestros hogares gacelillas , imaginad un flash crash :bla:



Mamón, te acabo de dar un thanks ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

servidor maneja el gran grafico y este dice rally guanoso , ademas para los que piden techo debo decirles que ya lo teneis pero pareceis estais cegados por los sistemah IA :vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mamón, te acabo de dar un thanks ::



Y usted un reporte. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor maneja el gran grafico y este dice rally guanoso , ademas para los que piden techo debo decirles que ya lo teneis pero pareceis estais cegados por los sistemah IA :vomito:



Ej que ya lo estoy viendo maestro , el pedazo de trampa con el bujero del ibex


----------



## boquiman (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Ej que ya lo estoy viendo maestro , el pedazo de trampa con el bujero del ibex



Maestro por favor, un simple grafico que nos de una pista a los gacelillas palmapasta ::


----------



## paulistano (17 Oct 2012)

Debes ser el unico palmapasta....que yo sepa el que menos se levanta aqui, pues andara por los 2 o 3mil pavos semanales....


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Maestro por favor, un simple grafico que nos de una pista a los gacelillas palmapasta ::



lo siento gacelilla , el personal es muy desagradecido y ademas luego diran que el grafico es suyo , pero cuando lo desvele aun tendremos recorrido 

pero si tiene FED le dire que el guano es inminente inocho:


----------



## Tonto Simon (17 Oct 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Maestro por favor, un simple grafico que nos de una pista a los gacelillas palmapasta ::



venga maestro, yo tambien lo animo:Baile:


----------



## boquiman (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Debes ser el unico palmapasta....que yo sepa el que menos se levanta aqui, pues andara por los 2 o 3mil pavos semanales....



Coño!!!! ya sé quién se lleva mis aurelios.... :


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y usted un reporte. ::



:no::no::no:

La otra diosa junto a Katy

[YOUTUBE]DeEhQOHSDNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Debes ser el unico palmapasta....que yo sepa el que menos se levanta aqui, pues andara por los 2 o 3mil pavos semanales....



Semanas mejores he tenido y también semanas de palmar el doble :fiufiu:

Son las reglas del juego.


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2012)

So now, let's see the results of the earnings jury.

SP, -40 points, Sp -40dipuá...


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo siento gacelilla , el personal es muy desagradecido y ademas luego diran que el grafico es suyo , pero cuando lo desvele aun tendremos recorrido
> 
> pero si tiene FED le dire que el guano es inminente inocho:



Anormal esto sube hasta los 9200 y me juego mi cuenta, haz lo mismo, MARICÓN.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Anormal esto sube hasta los 9200 y me juego mi cuenta, haz lo mismo, MARICÓN.



:XX: de 8700 no pasa y si llega sera para desatar el BIG GUANO largamente esperado


----------



## TenienteDan (17 Oct 2012)

Le quito el puesto a Janus, momentáneamente y mínimamente.

Echen un ojo a Alpha Natural. Rompió la cuña bajista con volumen pepónico.

A la espera de que el Green Master ratifique. Pongo un gráfico, por aquello de aportar algo de valor añadido con respecto al citado ::


----------



## Lord_Psicópata (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: de 8700 no pasa y si llega sera para desatar el BIG GUANO largamente esperado



Juégate la cuenta. 

9200.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo no quería responder, pero lo que ha de hacer cada uno es mirarse al espejo y preguntarse:
> 
> ¿cuanta platita he ganado con lo que creía que pasaría?
> 
> Lo demás, tonterías.



Pues en eso yo no estoy de acuerdo :|

Este es un foro público en el que compartimos información; lo que hacemos, precisamente, lo sabemos nosotros mismos con o sin foro. Alguien puede saber una barbaridad de bolsa, pero si no se presta a colaborar, sus aportaciones serán mucho más pobres que las de alguien que empieza, pero que está dispuesto a difundir sus conocimientos. Y si nos mojamos, es con consecuencias, que hablamos de un mundo cuyo objetivo es ganar dinero, so pena de perderlo si no estamos atentos. Esta es la verdad, luego podemos disfrazarlo de muchos modos y pensar que las formas justifican el fondo, pero no es cierto. Un hilo de bolsa puede tener muy buen rollo, pero muy poco rigor, o ambas cosas, o, como suele pasar, ninguna de ellas. 

Es decir, cada cual tiene su opinión y siempre merecerá respeto -mucho más si es justificada-, ahora bien, la verdad... la verdad la da el mercado, y lo digo sabiendo que muchas veces ese mismo mercado nos la quita. Tal vez parezca duro este mensaje, pero el buen ambiente que tenemos por aquí no debe hacernos perder la perspectiva: estamos compartiendo información que inevitablemente será puesta a prueba por el mercado... Cuando decimos "aquello subirá o bajará", sin más intención que dar nuestra opinión, eso es algo que no se reflejará en nuestra cuenta de resultados, pero sí lo verá el mercado, al igual que el resto del foro, que es de lo que se trata 

Por otro lado, buenos y malos consejos se han dado en este foro fuera del ámbito bursátil: no comprar vivienda, un acierto enorme; retirar los ahorros en 2008 y mantenerlos en balcolchón, un palo a día de hoy, con 4 años de inflación perdidos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2012)

Lo mejor de este hilo es que *a veces* se habla de bolsa

Si no, esto no hubiera funcionado.


----------



## peseteuro (17 Oct 2012)

Lo mejor es el MV que en el fondo sabemos que es un crack pero no se lo decimos por orgullo propio


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

Lord_Psicópata dijo:


> Juégate la cuenta.
> 
> 9200.



chaval servidor sabe lo que hay en 9200 , con eso gane platita pero ustec no sabe lo que hay en 8700 

pero ademas tengo dos graficos que no van a fallar y que me dicen que el guano a comenzado


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval servidor sabe lo que hay en 9200 , con eso gane platita pero ustec no sabe lo que hay en 8700
> 
> pero ademas tengo dos graficos que no van a fallar y que me dicen que el guano *a* comenzado



pon "h" mamonazo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> pon "h" mamonazo ::



la hache es muda :rolleye:


----------



## peseteuro (17 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la hache es muda :rolleye:



ache es ache, que es muda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2012)

Claca, a lo que refería es que es muy fácil decir "va a subir" o "va a bajar" y luego pasarse por el hilo en plan siyalodecía yo. ******** que esto no es darle al botón buy o sell y echarse a dormir, es muchísimo más complicado. ¿cuantas operaciones se han ido a la mierda no por mal si no por mal timing?¿SL demasiado ajustado? ¿SP cagoncio?

Mire el ejemplo del robontik, dando la brasa con los 7700 y luego 8100. Ha acertado con lo último, ¿hubiera sido una operación viable? No en mi caso, 100 y pico puntos en contra me da canguelo. 

Tampoco era mi intención censurar a nadie en particular.

Ale ahí va una aportación en escala logarítmica que se que te gusta 

*[walter energy inc]*








MAñana hare el estudio en escala lineal para comparar


edit: Por cierto, a mi no me engaña, usted no está en el instituto.... esa prosa es de universitario!


----------



## Tonto Simon (17 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo mejor de este hilo es que *a veces* se habla de bolsa
> 
> Si no, esto no hubiera funcionado.



ienso:
Pues aqui mi aportacion. Inversion 100% segura y sin riesgos. Dentro de cinco años dice ustec que le ha costao el vino 100 euros y se queda con el personal.  No se permitan no probarlo a 10 euritos la botella

Pruno, el vino 'barato' espaol favorito de Parker y sus colaboradores. El Correo


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

Lo tienen todo vendido he leido por ahí....


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches y sean buenos.







En la próxima reforma abrir cortos se considerará traición a la patria.


----------



## sirpask (18 Oct 2012)

¿Alguno sabe como invertir en agua potable y en agua dulce?

Gracias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

A través de alguna compañía como Nestlé o Suez. Depende de qué quieras exactamente.


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

no hay fondos referenciados al agua?


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

mire, algo había leido por ahi

Pictet-Water-R EUR - Detalles del fondo


----------



## sirpask (18 Oct 2012)

Gracias algo así estaba buscando:

Pictet-Water-R EUR - Fund details

El gráfico de abajo con las 10 posiciones más importantes del fondo.

Es para ver a que sector pertenecen y ver cual está más relacionada con Monsanto jeje

el problema que le veo al agua dulce es que es un bien muy expropiable ...


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe como invertir en agua potable y en agua dulce?
> 
> Gracias.



Vivendi, por ejemplo. Si busca en el Nasdaq tiene varias opciones, como Consolidated Water o American Water Works. No es ninguna tontería. Y si Janus nos lle igual puede sugerirle alguna más.

¿quien era el experto en renta fija? Creo recordar que tambien existen algunos bonos rodando por el mercado directamente vinculados al agua. NO recuerdo exactamente, creo que era deuda pública para financiar la construcción de infrestrauras hidraúlicas y que daban unas rentabilidades más que buenas... aunque creo recordar que las garantías eran... digamos... cuestionables.

Mire, he encontrado pistas:
Water Companies' Earnings This Week To Highlight Growing Water Demand - Seeking Alpha

Lyxor ETF World Water es un fondo de inversión sometido al derecho francés cuyo objetivo de inversión es replicar la evolución del índice World Water Index CW, representativo de las 20 capitalizaciones bursátiles activas en el sector del agua mundial.
Las empresas del índice pueden dedicarse: 1. Al suministro de agua, 2. Infraestructuras del agua (proveedores de tubos, bombas, válvulas, etc.) 3. Tratamiento y depuración del agua. 

United Utilities Group Plc.
Veolia Environnement Sa (esta hace de todo ¿eh? por lo visto tambien está en el ciclo del agua)
Severn Trent
Geberit Ag

Y por último, está el índice WOWAX de SG pero mantenido por DowJones, con las 20 mayores cias. mundiales dedicadas al agua.


----------



## ponzi (18 Oct 2012)

Acabo de encontrar uno de los hilos mas antiguos de burbuja....Vaya espectaculo


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=22527




SUPREME dijo:


> A todos os corroe la envidia, porque esta gente, unos se estan forrando por la revalorización y los otros porque no veas que pedazo de pisos.


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2012)

Ahora llego de currelar. Media España de paguitas y algunos trabajando para que recauden para ellos.

Voy a ponerme a leer el hilo pero destacar que un nuevo día alcista. Menuda oportunidad que se ha desatado en dos días. Es lo que tiene los mercados o como decía Weibstein "hay que escuchar a la cinta".

Las Gamesas con ganas de subir y con volumen hoy. Pero no hay que hacerse pajas, le queda por trabajar para volver a retomar decididamente la senda alcista.

Basic Energy Services es alcista, sin más. Ahí queda.

Starbucks está para no tocarlo en largos. Otra que queda ahí. Es bajista pero no es momento de entrar porque el SP es alcista y eso contagia a los valores.

Quien haya hecho caso a la llamada del carbón ..... estará ganando un dineral. Avisado con tiempo.

Las gaseadas_naturales andan descocadas por el incremento del precio de la materia prima. Ahí tienen a Chesapeake, Devon y Encana.

Las plateras a punto de romper máximos. No se exciten demasiado porque hay que esperar a la confirmación. Ahí tienen a Coeur d'alene, Silver Wheaton, Pan etc.

Al loro con el cañón First Solar. Avisados quedan pero no olviden el paracaídas.

Piratón, no cometas el error de entrar en GT Advanced. Te estarían cocinando un vuelta y vuelta de gacelero.

Arena es otro pepino.

Están los valores usanos despelotados y dando dinero a raudales. Este mes se cierra el año perféctamente aunque hubiera ido regular los nueve primeros meses.

I'd tried like you to do everything you wanted too this is the last smile in the markets. Time to crawl is coming


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Ostras! que casi nos olvidados de la notica importante del día:

El mejor gin tonic del mundo, en España - elEconomista.es

Ninguno de morcilla, lo he mirado.

El ganador es: vaso largo, una ginebra de 57 grados, una tónica con toques de flores y frutas recogidas de las costas del Mediterráneo, escamas de sal de lima, unas gotas de bitter de naranja, corteza de limón, un trozo de pomelo deshidratado, falso caviar de fresa y un decorado hecho con peladuras de naranja y limón.

Traducido: Fever Tree Mediterranean con Plymouth Gin Navy Strength y sus pijaditas.


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2012)

Esto es para correrse de gusto.

Movistar sigue perdiendo clientes: sumó 274.650 bajas en agosto - elEconomista.es

El cemento, "en la peor crisis su historia" con un desplome del consumo del 34,6% - elEconomista.es

.... y mucho ojo con esto. Aquí nadie quiere pasta que comprometa a cumplir con exigencias. Se quiere la pasta barata del mercado y solo vale si la prima es baja.

El FMI urge a España e Italia a pedir el rescate - elConfidencial.com


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vivendi, por ejemplo. Si busca en el Nasdaq tiene varias opciones, como Consolidated Water o American Water Works. No es ninguna tontería. Y si Janus nos lle igual puede sugerirle alguna más.
> 
> ¿quien era el experto en renta fija? Creo recordar que tambien existen algunos bonos rodando por el mercado directamente vinculados al agua. NO recuerdo exactamente, creo que era deuda pública para financiar la construcción de infrestrauras hidraúlicas y que daban unas rentabilidades más que buenas... aunque creo recordar que las garantías eran... digamos... cuestionables.
> 
> ...



Los principales candidatos para la burbuja son Alimentación, Agua y Energía.


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los principales candidatos para la burbuja son Alimentación, Agua y Energía.



Pues estamos muertos entonces! : Ya no tendremos suficiente con las cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias. Pepón san arrasa Tokio y va a llevar el Nikkei a los 9.000. A ver si luego se pasa por aquí.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelerio 

cuando uno busca encuentra , en este caso coñocimiento :rolleye:

ahi estan los dos graficos mas claros que el agua , no hay probabilidad de fallo inocho:


----------



## juanfer (18 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas noches y sean buenos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entonces ahora pueden subir las comisiones un 1000% total si protestas ::

Buenos estos banqueros y los castuzos ejemplares del mejor sistema financiero del mundo han avisado al bobierno para que les cambie las leyes y les protejan más.

Lo bueno de todos esto es que "ya empiezan a tener miedo".


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los principales candidatos para la burbuja son Alimentación, Agua y Energía.



Lo que viene siendo la antesala a ciertas teorías de un tal Malthus.


----------



## patilltoes (18 Oct 2012)

Compañia de aguas que siempre me ha interesado, Companhia de Saneamento Basico do Estado de Sao Paulo (SABESP), disponible en NYSE:

Companhia de Saneamento Basico (ADR): NYSE:SBS quotes & news - Google Finance

Hace un año o asi estaba mucho mas barata, eso si. Se me paso el carro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

al final al gran MV no le sobraba razon :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

Aprovechen para meterle una buena colleja a cualquier castuzo, ¡ahora están de oferta y luego saldrá caro! 

Hoy parece que el ambiente indica cortos, pero luego meten unas entradas de volumen que dejan temblando al más pintado, hoy parece que es día de tener muchísimo cuidado y todavía más prudencia, que los leoncios pueden estar parapetados tras cualquier esquina.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aprovechen para meterle una buena colleja a cualquier castuzo, ¡ahora están de oferta y luego saldrá caro!
> 
> Hoy parece que el ambiente indica cortos, pero luego meten unas entradas de volumen que dejan temblando al más pintado, hoy parece que es día de tener muchísimo cuidado y todavía más prudencia, que los leoncios pueden estar parapetados tras cualquier esquina.



un solo grafico mio bastaria para que cargaras cortos con to lo gordo gacelilla


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un solo grafico mio bastaria para que cargaras cortos con to lo gordo gacelilla



Yo solo te hago caso cuando dices que haces o deshaces posiciones para considerar mi posicionamiento en la dirección contraria :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo solo te hago caso cuando dices que haces o deshaces posiciones para considerar mi posicionamiento en la dirección contraria :XX:



tengo cortos en 8095 desde ayer , asi que ya sabes a aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista 8:

al personal solo les digo trampa y cuando hay trampa hay alegria


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo cortos en 8095 desde ayer , asi que ya sabes a aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista 8:
> 
> al personal solo les digo trampa y cuando hay trampa hay alegria



bravo maestro :Aplauso: , le subo esto para que el mariconerio no le acuse de flodeo :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tengo cortos en 8095 desde ayer , asi que ya sabes a aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista 8:
> 
> al personal solo les digo trampa y cuando hay trampa hay alegria



Dije considerar, no abrir, el que has caido en la trampa eres tu, te crees tan importante como para sobreentender el sentido de las palabras de los demás.

Y lo de hablar solo háztelo mirar, que dentro de poco podremos ver claramente tus dos personalidades bipolares


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

O ayer no hubo suficientes reportes o los moderadores pasan de nosotros como...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

*Aurum in Euros*


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

cierro cortos 8095-8050 :baba:

veamos que pasa con la subasta de bonos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El cemento, "en la peor crisis su historia" con un desplome del consumo del 34,6% - elEconomista.es




.
EL país de los tochos vuelve a los '70:









El consumo actual de cemento se cubre con la producción de una planta, y hay ¡¡¡¡*35*!!! Esto si que es ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

reanudamos cortos 8092


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> O ayer no hubo suficientes reportes o los moderadores pasan de nosotros como...



El ignore en este hilo es como los fibos en el AT. Imprescindible.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> O ayer no hubo suficientes reportes o los moderadores pasan de nosotros como...



Me temo que son aún más trolles. 

Así se la pasan leyendo al Jalapeñan Jat


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

salimos con bolsa de pipas :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

venga otro corto 8105 :Baile:


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Oct 2012)

Dejate de graficos y ponte largo, que eres mas tonto de lo que pensaba. Dioas, que mal dia tiene hoy el gato.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Dejate de graficos y ponte largo, que eres mas tonto de lo que pensaba. Dioas, que mal dia tiene hoy el gato.



chavalin los graficos que tiene servidor no dejan lugar a dudas , solo queda aprovechar el guano


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

cerramos otra bolsa de pipas


----------



## kemao2 (18 Oct 2012)

Mañana hay vencimiento y eso significa que el guano tendrá que esperar hasta la prox semana si se produce que no lo tengo claro.

Si se continua con la prohibición de cortos , algo que se debería hacer hasta enero cuando el dinero del rescate bancario ya esté recibido así como otras muchas reformas ya hechas. 


Si no se continua con la renovación de cortos habría guano, tensiones con la prima, etc etc etc. Yo apuesto por renovación hasta enero una vez que los acuerdos europeos entren en vigor y los mercados ya no sean tan vulnerables.


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

La fuerte caída del déficit comercial, a falta de mejoras de productividad, es la peor señal sobre la marcha de la economía. El motor está gripado, el coche se para.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

reanudamos cortos 8090 8:


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

GUanos días.

Subasta en 5 minutos.

Con la prima putón en 376...:fiufiu:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> GUanos días.
> 
> Subasta en 5 minutos.
> 
> Con la prima putón en 376...:fiufiu:



Me he perdido, de que subasta habla? La de deuda española hace 10 o 12 velas que ha salido...


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me he perdido, de que subasta habla? La de deuda española hace 10 o 12 velas que ha salido...



De la que han hecho hoy a las 11:ouch:

Pensaba que era a las 12::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me he perdido, de que subasta habla? La de deuda española hace 10 o 12 velas que ha salido...



esa forma de contar el tiempo es muy curiosa.
se podría decir entonces " a las 32 velas y 5 ticks" pero claro todo depende del volumen de la accion que estemos hablando...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me he perdido, de que subasta habla? La de deuda española hace 10 o 12 velas que ha salido...



demuestra ustec algo de inteligencia y eso es peligroso para un esclavo :ouch:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esa forma de contar el tiempo es muy curiosa.
> se podría decir entonces " a las 32 velas y 5 ticks" pero claro todo depende del volumen de la accion que estemos hablando...




... y de que convengamos el time frame: ¿son velas de 5, 10, 30 minutos o de 4 horas?


----------



## maolito (18 Oct 2012)

Os traigo el guano

Nokia Reports Sixth Straight Loss as Lumia Sales Wane - Bloomberg


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2012)

el ibex en diario, no ha dejado 2 gaps, debería cerrarlos? bueno 3 si contamos el de 69xx, pero eso sería mucho.


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

maolito dijo:


> Os traigo el guano
> 
> Nokia Reports Sixth Straight Loss as Lumia Sales Wane - Bloomberg



nokia debería regalar los telefonos....ahora mismo a igualdad de precio la gente quiere un sony, samsung, htc o iphone, los nokia se quedaron atrás y la gente los ve como terminales que no se supieron adaptar a los tiempos que corren, y eso les pasa factura....mucho más marketing y promociones, aunque la cuenta de resultados tampoco estará para muchas florituras.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> nokia debería regalar los telefonos....ahora mismo a igualdad de precio la gente quiere un sony, samsung, htc o iphone, los nokia se quedaron atrás y la gente los ve como terminales que no se supieron adaptar a los tiempos que corren, y eso les pasa factura....mucho más marketing y promociones, aunque la cuenta de resultados tampoco estará para muchas florituras.



la comprara microsoft supongo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

todo ira de maravilla si el gap se mantiene  

si cierran el gap hoy , entonces servidor cierra cortos :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> nokia debería regalar los telefonos....ahora mismo a igualdad de precio la gente quiere un sony, samsung, htc o iphone, los nokia se quedaron atrás y la gente los ve como terminales que no se supieron adaptar a los tiempos que corren, y eso les pasa factura....mucho más marketing y promociones, aunque la cuenta de resultados tampoco estará para muchas florituras.



Discrepo. El problema de nokia no es que no venda. vende muchísimo, su problema está en el highend, sector cada vez más amplio, que es donde todas ganan dinero de verdad. Apple vende por 600 ñapas un terminal cuyo coste de fabricación final no alcanza los 200. Nokia fabrica telefonos que se pueden vender por 60 euros, pero cuyo coste es de 55. Así no llegan por falta de valor añadido, lease margen,... da igual que vendan 30 millones de unides. Luego están los demasiados "experimientos" que no han sabido concretar y desarrollar.

De todos modos, el dato de Nokia podría ser peor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> nokia debería regalar los telefonos....ahora mismo a igualdad de precio la gente quiere un sony, samsung, htc o iphone, los nokia se quedaron atrás y la gente los ve como terminales que no se supieron adaptar a los tiempos que corren, y eso les pasa factura....mucho más marketing y promociones, aunque la cuenta de resultados tampoco estará para muchas florituras.



pues yo tengo un LG que es una maravilla; el VU de LG


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> nokia debería regalar los telefonos....ahora mismo a igualdad de precio la gente quiere un sony, samsung, htc o iphone, los nokia se quedaron atrás y la gente los ve como terminales que no se supieron adaptar a los tiempos que corren, y eso les pasa factura....mucho más marketing y promociones, aunque la cuenta de resultados tampoco estará para muchas florituras.



.
Tuvieron su momento, y pasó. 

No sé los modelos actuales, pero hace poco mirabas un catálogo de Nokia y había modelos que intentaban ser una blackberry y otros que intentaban ser un iPhone, un reconocimiento explícito de que habían perdido la iniciativa.

¿Cómo era?

That's life (that's life), that's what all the people say
You're ridin' high in April, shot down in May


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Discrepo. El problema de nokia no es que no venda. vende muchísimo, su problema está en el highend, sector cada vez más amplio, que es donde todas ganan dinero de verdad. Apple vende por 600 ñapas un terminal cuyo coste de fabricación final no alcanza los 200. Nokia fabrica telefonos que se pueden vender por 60 euros, pero cuyo coste es de 55. Así no llegan por falta de valor añadido, lease margen,... da igual que vendan 30 millones de unides. Luego están los demasiados "experimientos" que no han sabido concretar y desarrollar.
> 
> De todos modos, el dato de Nokia podría ser peor.



Entonces no discrepas

Estamos de acuerdo, no he comentado que vende muchísimo, sí...pero para segmentos que poco a poco irán desapareciendo o siendo residuales. La chicha está en los smartphones


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

Nokia dejó escapar a Android y lo ha pagado caro porque podría haber sido su salvación.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Oct 2012)

pollastre la ultima vez , según comento usted mismo había 15000 contratos, a los 7480 se acabó la gasofa y empezaron a distribuir creo que había distribuido unos -9000 caramelos, ¿cómo sigue la situación ? 

si hiciera el favor, of course


----------



## Benditaliquidez (18 Oct 2012)

Entiendo que el siguiente paso lógico en el mercado de smartphones es la aparición de smartphones "clónicos" como pasó con el PC.

Y te instalas ios, windows o android como te dé la gana, tampoco puede ser tan difícil en pepinos más potentes que muchos pc's de sobremesa.

Yo no veo mucha diferencia entre el procesador de un Nokia y de un iphone o entre la resolución y calidad de la pantalla de uno u otro.

Es un tema de "humo" y el humo como viene se va.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el ibex en diario, no ha dejado 2 gaps, debería cerrarlos? bueno 3 si contamos el de 69xx, pero eso sería mucho.




primero a por 77xx


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entiendo que el siguiente paso lógico en el mercado de smartphones es la aparición de smartphones "clónicos" como pasó con el PC.
> 
> Y te instalas ios, windows o android como te dé la gana, tampoco puede ser tan difícil en pepinos más potentes que muchos pc's de sobremesa.
> 
> ...



ah, perooo. se puede instalar el MacOS en un PC??? A la inversa con cosas como parallels y tal ya lo conozco, pero...

Por otro lado... que más clónico quiere? si quita los de apple los otros son bastante intercambiables y tiene usted roots de todos los colores, formas y marcas... el mundo android más "clónico" no puede ser...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

En usa ya guanean...


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Entiendo que el siguiente paso lógico en el mercado de smartphones es la aparición de smartphones "clónicos" como pasó con el PC.
> 
> Y te instalas ios, windows o android como te dé la gana, tampoco puede ser tan difícil en pepinos más potentes que muchos pc's de sobremesa.
> 
> ...



Se refiere a los terminales chinos?

Son características similares a los samsung en algunos modelos, y salen por 200 eurazos aún así...peor calidad y un peso de 200gr más (200% más aprox).

No sé si saldrán clónicos, pero sí imagino que saldrán smartphones más asequibles. Antes tener un plasma era sólo para gente de muy alto poder adquisitivo, ahora lo tiene todo el mundo.

Imagino pasará igual.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En usa ya guanean...



no se porque no me sorprende 8:


----------



## kemao2 (18 Oct 2012)

Los malos datos de Morgan Staney van a hacer mucho daño en USA.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Para los que no salen de la cueva.....









http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/354296-acratas-dice-que-sera-despues-de-noviembre-hiperinflacion-a-tope-post7462110.html


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Los malos datos de Morgan Staney van a hacer mucho daño en USA.....




Y el pirata iba colto ahí????

Se puede llevar una alegría:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Los malos datos de Morgan Staney van a hacer mucho daño en USA.....



Malos datos? Por dios cuente! que voy corto desde ayer :baba:

edit: Pues ayer soltaron papel entonces a punta pala... ienso:

Esperen que lo mismo me pandorean ::
Morgan Stanley Posts Loss on Debt Valuation - WSJ.com

_Morgan Stanley swung to a third-quarter loss as the investment bank was hit by a huge loss related to the value of its debt. Still, results beat analysts' expectations_


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Malos datos? Por dios cuente! que voy corto desde ayer :baba:
> 
> edit: Pues ayer soltaron papel entonces a punta pala... ienso:



como se atreve a acertar piratona :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Madre mía, como se presenta el Viernes...


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

No sé si güaneará o no, pero yo he recompuesto el fregado que lié ayer... me he quedardo con dos minicortos en 1460 y ya luego voy viendo...


----------



## juanfer (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía, como se presenta el Viernes...



Este viernes promete. Cierre de cortos, además salen muchos resultados de empresas. 

:XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Oct 2012)

dato desempeo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

desempleo gringo 388K 

edito Peticiones subsidios desempleo EEUU 388.000 vs 365.000 esperado 
Peticiones continuas 3,25 mlns


----------



## aksarben (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ah, perooo. se puede instalar el MacOS en un PC???



Disfrute

InsanelyMac Forum


----------



## Tonto Simon (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo tienen todo vendido he leido por ahí....



En el supemercado del corte ingles tenian:rolleye:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

1440 there we go?

si es que... nada como cerrar para que te hagan la pirula... pues bueno, algo pillaré... ea!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> 1440 there we go?
> 
> si es que... nada como cerrar para que te hagan la pirula... pues bueno, algo pillaré... ea!



carga cortos y dejalos engordar unas diez sesiones


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Vela escombroooooooo!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vela escombroooooooo!!



vaya acostumbrandose gacela en pepitoria


----------



## ponzi (18 Oct 2012)

Joer chinito la que la que ha liado el gao ...12 kilos en efectivo...y conduciendo un bmw...Por cierto alguien ha visto hoy a chinito? Montoro se va a poner las botas.



http://img.europapress.net/fotoweb/fotonoticia_20121017113952_500.jpg


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Joer chinito la que la que ha liado el gao ...13 kilos en efectivo...y conduciendo un bmw...Por cierto alguien ha visto hoy a chinito?



LOL

Y un kilo más en diamantes!


----------



## ponzi (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL
> 
> Y un kilo más en diamantes!



Mas oro fisico


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

oiga y lo bonito que se ven todos esos ladrillos de dinero unos junto a otros... que ves ese carrito del supermercado lleno de billetes hasta arriba... y te piensas que la foto es de Zimbawue... y que van a por el pan...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas oro fisico



Un tio listo! Diversificando!

Bancolchón, horo y diamantels.

New record en morosidad bancaria ::


LOL el pardillo de caixacatalunya;

_Seguimos vendiendo a un ritmo muy elevado y no estamos liquidando, pues estamos vendiendo a ritmo muy alto_

:: ::


----------



## kikepm (18 Oct 2012)

¿Y no pensais que alguno de esos ladrillos se distraiga por obra y gracia de una mano inocente?

Con la drogaina es materia habitual.


----------



## ponzi (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un tio listo! Diversificando!
> 
> Bancolchón, horo y diamantels.
> 
> New record en morosidad bancaria ::



Me pregunto cuanto durara ese dinero en manos de nuestros politicos.


http://www.eleconomista.mobi/empres...otro-record-en-agosto-ya-alcanza-el-105-.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Y no pensais que alguno de esos ladrillos se distraiga por obra y gracia de una mano inocente?
> 
> Con la drogaina es materia habitual.



malpensao.....::

No se como será el procedimiento de custodia, y además no se si será fácil para el chino ese demostrar que tenía 13M€ en caso que le birlaran.


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

kikepm dijo:


> ¿Y no pensais que alguno de esos ladrillos se distraiga por obra y gracia de una mano inocente?
> 
> Con la drogaina es materia habitual.



Ayer eran "al menos" 6 millones en efectivo. hoy lo han contado mejor y ya hablan de 5,6 millones más 600k en diamantes y tal... falta que el tipo salga en exclusiva en el Salsa Rosa diciendo que falta una caja fuerte que haber ande está... que el es chino, pero no tonto.


----------



## ponzi (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> malpensao.....::
> 
> No se como será el procedimiento de custodia, y además no se si será fácil para el chino ese demostrar que tenía 13M€ en caso que le birlaran.



De momento ya han dividido el dinero.Ayer hablaban de 13 kilos hoy de 12 y en manos de la policia solo hay 5.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Vamos coooooño!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

bonitos alihoops....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Asociación de damnificados por el peponazo, pidiendo explicaciones. Al fondo reparten folletos "como ser una gacela y no morir en el intento"







Como aguanta el 1460!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Asociación de damnificados por el peponazo, pidiendo explicaciones. Al fondo reparten folletos "como ser una gacela y no morir en el intento"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



son las cosas del intradia renacuajo franERRE , pero los que tenemos el coñocimiento y sabemos lo que esta sucediendo no tenemos temor alguno


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2012)

pues yo estoy acojonado........


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo estoy acojonado........



gacela de poca FED :ouch: 

espero que hoy el ibex no cierre el gap y para mañana gap a la baja


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Déjelos venir... pero está claro que no nos van a dejar retirarnos ¿eh? Aquí o lo toreas fino y lo bajo, o en cuanto te vienes un poco arriba te cornean. Pero bueno, si así lo quieren así lo tienen. Mientras entre y no salga...


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

El efecto chute, parece que ha pasado. Euro volviendo a su zona "natural" poco a poco, y siguiendo la hoja de ruta de rojo (jueves de momento y viernes).

Eso sí, el peponazo ha sido bestial, y como se dijo la reacción a la contra puede ser peor.


BAILAD BAILAD MALDITOS


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

Pandoro se fue de vacaciones en Julio y el muy ca**** tiene síndrome postvacacional y no quiere volver a currar con la productividad que le caracteriza. Y todos esperándole... Ponte las pilas ya pandoro que no vamos a poder comprar el turrón a este paso! !!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pandoro se fue de vacaciones en Julio y el muy ca**** tiene síndrome postvacacional y no quiere volver a currar con la productividad que le caracteriza. Y todos esperándole... Ponte las pilas ya pandoro que no vamos a poder comprar el turrón a este paso! !!!



el guano apenas y comienza pequeño padawano , no seas impaciente


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Está todo muy controlado para los vencimientos de mañana


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el guano apenas y comienza pequeño padawano , no seas impaciente



¿padawano es bueno o malo?


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿padawano es bueno o malo?



depende de donde le ponga la mano...


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está todo muy controlado para los vencimientos de mañana



Pandoro aunque parezca relajado, siempre es peligroso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Pandoro se fue de vacaciones en Julio y el muy ca**** tiene síndrome postvacacional y no quiere volver a currar con la productividad que le caracteriza. Y todos esperándole... Ponte las pilas ya pandoro que no vamos a poder comprar el turrón a este paso! !!!






Sr. peseteuro, Pandoro nunca se ha ido de vacaciones. El sr. Pandoro es ese señol negrata que te encula cuando el mercado va en la dirección incorrecta errrr, contraria a la que te posicionaste.

Llamar a Pandoro de esa forma solo conlleva un camino. Yo de usted iría visitando su farmacia de confianza...su ojete se lo agradecerá. :fiufiu:

Fin de aclaración frikipédica


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. peseteuro, Pandoro nunca se ha ido de vacaciones. El sr. Pandoro es ese señol negrata que te encula cuando el mercado va en la dirección incorrecta errrr, contraria a la que te posicionaste.
> 
> Llamar a Pandoro de esa forma solo conlleva un camino. Yo de usted iría visitando su farmacia de confianza...su ojete se lo agradecerá. :fiufiu:
> 
> Fin de aclaración frikipédica



No jodas! !!!!! que decepción!! tanto tiempo por aqui y pensaba que pandoro tenía sólo alma de oso :


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Hoy el sargento ha tenido el detalle de invitarme a comer a su mesa y la verdad...... creo que se le está yendo un poco la pinza :: Mirad que cubiertos gasta :cook:







by the way..... largo 1458(c)


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> No jodas! !!!!! que decepción!! tanto tiempo por aqui y pensaba que pandoro tenía sólo alma de oso :



Pos claro alma de cantaro, Pandoro es bi-sexual, le gustan los hombres y los soldados ::

Te encula parriba y pabajo, sin miramientos. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> No jodas! !!!!! que decepción!! tanto tiempo por aqui y pensaba que pandoro tenía sólo alma de oso :



No hace amigos con nadie...sólo hace agujeros ::


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2012)

no me jod...as terminamos hoy en verde oscuro....


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

Os lo tomais a guasa, un poco de respect para los que aun no nos podemos sentar:ouch:


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pandoro aunque parezca relajado, siempre es peligroso.





Pandoro se acaba de levantar


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Oct 2012)

¿Alguien sabe si hay vaginesil para gatos?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Os lo tomais a guasa, un poco de respect para los que aun no nos podemos sentar:ouch:


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

PODEMOS!!!!!!!

que alguien saque al pato!!!!!!


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Oct 2012)

Ya estamos en verde...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

y llegó el momento....


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Faltan las palabras mágicas.....









GUA GUA

GUANOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

El SP al cierre, entre el límite del bien y del mal, y nosotros con que poquito guano nos conformamos :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Venga que cierre Gandalf la puerta al salir...

Impresionante el aguante del DAX.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Venga que cierre Gandalf la puerta al salir...
> 
> Impresionante el aguante del DAX.



O que estás distribuyendo papelotes a mansalva.....

A ver se pasa el sevillano emplumado fiufiu:: a darnos su impresión.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O que estás distribuyendo papelotes a mansalva.....
> 
> A ver se pasa el sevillano emplumado fiufiu:: a darnos su impresión.



En mi opinión si cruzamos a conciencia los 1465 van a dar mucho hemoal a los cortos


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

No seáis mamonazos y dejadme cerrar antes en 62 

Me voy al gym, ahí queda, SL en punto de entrada.


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Empiezan los partidos serios....

Vamonos

PARA HACER BIEN EL AMOR HAY QUe VENIR AL SUR!!!

SP+Dax, sin miramientos


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

el ibex es territorio del gran MV a pandoro no se le ocurre pasarse por aqui :no:

si le pillo husmeando deseara no haber nacido


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)

calle hombre, calle....que Pandoro con ustec ha hecho ya de todo...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En mi opinión si cruzamos a conciencia los 1465 van a dar mucho hemoal a los cortos



no desee eso , otro indice entonces activaria el guanazo y arrastraria al sp500 :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> calle hombre, calle....que Pandoro con ustec ha hecho ya de todo...



que hijoeputas los pandoros ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

*Conchita Velasco level increasing!!*


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Maniobra evasiva del SP -1 aguantamos a -3 y saltamos


Vela rompeculos ready....


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *Conchita Velasco level increasing!!*



No hubo más remedio...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Apriete el esfinter FranR!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Ojete cortos al rojo cereza


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Oct 2012)

La vuelta de Concha Velasco a la Gran Via era una señal y no la han visto...


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

A -2 han llegado....siento una ligera brisa marina, si esta no ha sido la maniobra de descuelgue de cortos, me doy por violeteado.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

:XX: estos larguistas ilusos :rolleye:

bueno ahora aprendereis , que suba un poquito mas


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

voy a por palomitas  8:


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Out violeteado -3 y a aguantar la vuelta al redil.

Dos intras me quedan en la recámara, en la zona de marras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Vaya pepino que le han metio.
Sin vergüenza alguna!
Esto no puede bajar! (decretado)

Estamos como cuqndo empezó el partido 0$


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Vaya pepino que le han metio*.
> Sin vergüenza alguna!
> Esto no puede bajar!



Oyga un respeto que aún me escuece....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Oyga un respeto que aún me escuece....



Hoyga, que vamos en la misma dirección aunque estemos en diferentes barcos.

Pero vamos, que a lo que me refería es que en 1min le han metido 8 veces más volumen que la media de la sesión, en una zona de precis que ni fú ni fá (hablo de las Morgan Stanley)

Voy a tener que pasarme a la bolsa Húngara o algo. 

Menudo viaje!


[ Ahh y no me refería que le hayan introducizo esa hortaliza por el ojal.... o ]


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Parece que los cortos no están de moda...como superen los 1465 la hemos líado


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Vengo a recoger mi *siyalodeciayo!* de las 9:15 de esta mañana:



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Aprovechen para meterle una buena colleja a cualquier castuzo, ¡ahora están de oferta y luego saldrá caro!
> 
> Hoy parece que el ambiente indica cortos, pero luego meten unas entradas de volumen que dejan temblando al más pintado, hoy parece que es día de tener muchísimo cuidado y todavía más prudencia, que los leoncios pueden estar parapetados tras cualquier esquina.



Disfrútelo con Pandoro, señor gatuno...

edito: De todas formas a las 12:50 han metido un corto de 2247 contratos en el Ibex, desde entonces lo están aguantando como pueden porque solo han recuperado un 25% de la venta, así que más temprano que tarde el chiringuito debería desmoronarse.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una que se pone bien, INDRA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doy por hecho que mañana se alcanzará el objetivo -y en cualquier caso no voy a pelearme por unos céntimos-, así que vamos a ver qué ha pasado. Primero, recuerdo este comentario que colgué hace poco, destacando lo que interesa:



Claca dijo:


> Para hacerlo simple, sí, esos 7.600 siguen siendo una buena referencia. Tal y como lo veo yo, estamos en proceso de construir un techo y todavía debería quedar otro tirón al alza. *Hay algunos valores que todavía no han dado todo lo que nos pueden ofrecer: lo que abuerre, al final gusta, cuando ya nos hemos cansado y estamos fuera *



Obviamente me refería a valores como INDRA, que mientras todo el IBEX subía, se mantenía calladito pasando sin pena ni gloria, sembrando la duda entre los inversores que habían entrado buscando el despegue. Esto es lo más normal del mundo, pues el mercado, especialmente ante grandes movimientos, intentará siempre que estemos mal situados, aunque por fortuna un análisis no cambia pese a que nos entre el tembleque (otra cosa es que nos traicionen los dedos).







Prometía dar casi un 20%, creo que dará más, y ya está virtualmente hecho y, pese a que le costó subir, en realidad jamás se alejó lo más mínimo de la zona de compra. Viendo la tranquilidad del gráfico, uno puede preguntarse por qué el stop estaba tan lejos, pero creedme si os digo que era para reforzar el planteamiento calmado y para unos meses de la operativa, curándome en salud ante una posibilidad que técnicamente hubiera tenido mucho sentido -no voy a entrar en detalles- y evitar así perdernos un movimiento extremadamente fiable, de los que por desgracia se repiten escasamente en el mercado.

Otra cosa que quiero comentar, es que normalmente hablo de zona de compra o de venta, dejando un cierto margen, totalmente subjetivo, que en realidad puede ser la diferencia entre que entre una orden o no. Esto es así y lo sé, pero, francamente, pienso que por norma general los planteamientos aquí reflejados son lo suficientemente precisos como para ofrecer una operativa válida en la gran mayoría de los casos, y, por lo que he visto yo, son sin duda más concisos que muchas de las recomendaciones que vierten analistas y medios profesionales... que cobran por ello.

En fin, enhorabuena al que haya seguido la operativa. Para mí es mucho más satisfactorio que los planteamientos que salgan adelante sean los que he compartido en el foro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

al final me pàndorearán de a mi también ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Vengo a recoger mi *siyalodeciayo!* de las 9:15 de esta mañana:
> 
> ...



de que pandoro habla ustec equipo de carpatos ? : 

hoy servidor se a levantado platita , solo en la ultima operacion me quedo con 10 pipos a la contra , que se recuperaran


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: estos larguistas ilusos :rolleye:
> 
> bueno ahora aprendereis , que suba un poquito mas





muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a por palomitas  8:



maestro parece que ustec sabe algo :|

iluminenos gran MV :S


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

La virgen, pero esto que es...!!


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no desee eso , otro indice entonces activaria el guanazo y arrastraria al sp500 :fiufiu:



pues eso gacelillas , manejo graficos que a ya quisieran tener los ejpertoh , sera mejor que no vayan contra la tendencia , contra MV :no:


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, analizando el rebote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y también http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-230.html#post7441513







Muchas veces lo peor que podemos hacer es dar vueltas sobre lo mismo, especialmente cuando las líneas maestras de nuestro análisis aguantan a la perfección, porque clavar un movimiento al tick en un marco temporal es entre muy difícil e imposible, y el mercado tan sólo nos pide acertar la dirección y aprovecharnos de ello, no adivinar cual va a ser el trazo exacto (ej. "mantengo lo dicho, pero antes puede hacer un HCH para luego hacer un triángulo y volver a subir"). En este caso recordé lo que había dicho y mantuve mi opinión, el resultado ahí está.


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

No quieren compañía en este viaje.....AIOOO. SILVER


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En mi opinión si cruzamos a conciencia los 1465 van a dar mucho hemoal a los cortos





muertoviviente dijo:


> no desee eso , otro indice entonces activaria el guanazo y arrastraria al sp500 :fiufiu:





Pepitoria dijo:


> No hubo más remedio...





muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: estos larguistas ilusos :rolleye:
> 
> bueno ahora aprendereis , que suba un poquito mas





muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a por palomitas  8:



gacelillas gracias por estos momentos , a esto le llamo yo reirse de to un foro


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y también http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...012-santuario-de-gacelas-230.html#post7441513
> 
> 
> 
> ...



claca pezkeñin , muy bonitos tus graficos pero porque te empeñas en no ver el tema analisis TECNICO de manera mas sencilla


----------



## paulistano (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Si ya me olía que alguna la iba a cagar...

Google decepciona con sus resultados: el valor se desploma casi un 10% - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

:rolleye:  :Baile: :XX: 8: )


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claca pezkeñin , muy bonitos tus graficos pero porque te empeñas en no ver el tema analisis TECNICO de manera mas sencilla



Poco a poco, poco a poco, que voy lento. No veas la de pantallas que destrocé con los plastidecors antes de aprender que las directrices y demás parafernalia chartista se dibujan con programas en el ordenador.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Poco a poco, poco a poco, que voy lento. No veas la de pantallas que destrocé con los plastidecors antes de aprender que las directrices y demás parafernalia chartista se dibujan con programas en el ordenador.



te gustan los grafico e claca  

por hoy ya han sido demasiadas risas , que sino soltaba un grafico sencillito pero de los buenos inocho:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Comunicado oficial del MasterBernieBull:

Señores Osos, que sepan que ninguna de sus argucias, ni deseos de hacer bajar el mercado va a prosperar. Seguiremos tirando dinero a la caldera para que el tren siga su curso y si el dinero llegara a acabarse, empezaremos a quemar todo cuanto encontremos. Pero no esto no baja de ninguna de las maneras.


Si es que... vamos a ver... que los resultados GOOG no son TAN malos. Si el problema no es el resultado de la compañía PARA la compañía, sino lo que representa como síntoma de lo que está sucediendo en la economía... TODOs los valores deberíande caer y caer mucho, máxime cuando estos resultados llegan después de los que hemos tenido esta mañana. ¿que sentido tiene entonces cerrar la cotización de Goog? La excusa es evitar que arrastre al resto. Pero si el dato es clarísimo... si no hay quien lo salve... a menos que, claro saquen dinero de todas partes (y sino se inventa) para mantener el chirniguito...


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2012)

El notición del día es que Nacho Vidal es un fake, llevaba el nabo forrado de billetes.


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El notición del día es que Nacho Vidal es un fake, llevaba el nabo forrado de billetes.



Iba a decir una barbaridad... pero mejor me callo... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Google sigue clavada, ¿en subasta ?


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Google sigue clavada, ¿en subasta ?



Nop, excluida de cotización. A ver cuando la abren que será cuando seguramente se ponga en subasta. Ahora mismo lo importante es ver a quien se le cuelga el muerto por haberse salido del guión...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

JA JA JA

*Google adelanta resultados por error* y defrauda al mercado: se desploma el 9%


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Nop, excluida de cotización. A ver cuando la abren que será cuando seguramente se ponga en subasta. Ahora mismo lo importante es ver a quien se le cuelga el muerto por haberse salido del guión...



Sólo la CNMV sabría como evitarlo.... prohibiendo cortos en GOOG y AAPL


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Grrr... me temo lo peor... Pero como hoy el SP no acabe como mínimo en -1%... me como el sombrero... bueno sombrero no tengo, pero tengo una galletitas saladas que pal caso es lo mismo...

Edito: con "me temo lo peor" quería decir que me temía que hoy aún acabáramos en verde o cerca. Son capaces de eso y más...


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Sólo la CNMV sabría como evitarlo.... prohibiendo cortos en GOOG y AAPL



Adivine lo que acaban de hacer... de momento la primera.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Oct 2012)

juas, pandoro' s back 


Google Inc. (GOOG) Halted Following Early Earnings Report

*Google reported third quarter adjusted net income of $9.03 per share, down from $9.72 in the prior year period. The consensus estimate was for EPS of $10.65.*


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El notición del día es que Nacho Vidal es un fake, llevaba el nabo forrado de billetes.



Pues entonces deben oler todos a pescado o a algo peor....:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Let's goooooo


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Aquí sí, ahor así que entiendo que peleen un poco el nivel. Fíjense que no voy mal, y sin embargo tengo un cabreo monumental... evidentemente sobra decir que el par de minis que tenía me los volaron en la subida, lo nque ya me calentó. Pero es que no he pillado la bajada hasta llegar a los 1460 (si, bendito numero) Así que de momento le saco 5 puntos, tal y como está no quiero cerrarlo pero tal como loplantean me puedo ir con las migajas (y dando gracias)... en fín... técnica de vaciado... ya estoy mejor...


----------



## peseteuro (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Adivine lo que acaban de hacer... de momento la primera.



Si ya se sabe que los ejpeculadores malos son los bajistas, los alcistas son monjitas patriotas sin intenciones especulativas ::


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Aquí sí, ahor así que entiendo que peleen un poco el nivel. Fíjense que no voy mal, y sin embargo tengo un cabreo monumental... evidentemente sobra decir que el par de minis que tenía me los volaron en la subida, lo nque ya me calentó. Pero es que no he pillado la bajada hasta llegar a los 1460 (si, bendito numero) Así que de momento le saco 5 puntos, tal y como está no quiero cerrarlo pero tal como loplantean me puedo ir con las migajas (y dando gracias)... en fín... técnica de vaciado... ya estoy mejor...



Desde la ignorancia, ¿cómo estás planteando estas últimas operaciones? En el contexto actual -en mi opinión desarrollo de un techo-, lo lógico es volatilidad, recorrido relativamente corto y muchos subesybajas, pero si buscas otra cosa y realmente crees que vas a poder rascar algo más, aguanta lo que fríamente te hayas propuesto...


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

NO, si estamos de acuerdo... pero como no soy profesional de esto, que me permita ir rascando algo, no quita para que me enerve al comprobar como el circo sigue su función en circunstancias como las de hoy...

haber: que varias trasnacionales cuya actividad es transversal a la economía anuncien malos o poco buenos datos en resultados y ventas debiera conmocionar mínimanente la "fuerza".


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Que bonito movimiento acaba de hacer el euro....


De esta van a tener complicado bajarme...objetivos los 1440 y BAJITOS!!!!!


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

esto es de locura... en fín, veamos... este ataque al nivel... esos 1440 los comenté yo tambien al inicio yanky ¿no? fíjeses que ya no lo tengo tan claro...



atman dijo:


> 1440 there we go?
> 
> si es que... nada como cerrar para que te hagan la pirula... pues bueno, algo pillaré... ea!


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> esto es de locura... en fín, veamos... este ataque al nivel... esos 1440 los comenté yo tambien al inicio yanky ¿no? fíjeses que ya no lo tengo tan claro...



Como dije me quedaban dos disparos en la recámara tras la patada en el culo inicial. La zona 1460-61 contado ya dijimos que era límite a subida. De momento ha funcionado y nos está dando alegrías.

QUE NOS QUITEN LO BAILAO ::


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Ahora en el retest debiera de meterle algo más. Pero paso.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que bonito movimiento acaba de hacer el euro....
> 
> 
> De esta van a tener complicado bajarme...objetivos los 1440 y BAJITOS!!!!!



Metele gas hasta los 1400, que puede


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ahora en el retest debiera de meterle algo más. Pero paso.



Yo ya como no le meta los huevos, no me queda nada más que meter. (o se cree que soy Nacho Vidal)

Perdón, pero me lo han puesto a huevo (nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> esto es de locura... en fín, veamos... este ataque al nivel... esos 1440 los comenté yo tambien al inicio yanky ¿no? fíjeses que ya no lo tengo tan claro...



te lo estuve diciendo gacelilla , metele cortos y dejalos engordar :ouch:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo ya como no le meta los huevos, no me queda nada más que meter. (o se cree que soy Nacho Vidal)
> 
> Perdón, pero me lo han puesto a huevo (nunca mejor dicho)



Jajajajjaa... :XX: :XX: :XX:

Gracias!! Hacía falta la risotada...

pero oiga, muy seguro le veo... en fín... que no... que yo ya voy servido, que me cuesta mucho ganarlo... :: ::


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Atento donde estamos ahora Sr. Atman. Pueden largar a los cortos que vienen enganchados.

Vela verde mamporera y a esperar reacción


Hecha, se precipitan los acontecimientos...


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Oct 2012)

Amigos del santurio gacélido... 
parece que el cierre del IBEX ha sido en un nivel de cierta importancia, no se porque pero ese valor me es conocido... 
me temo que nos costará superar este nivel, límite de la 1ª etapa alcista, pero oye, todo es posible en Octubre... 

Santa Merkel nos conserve la alcista!

S2s


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Atento donde estamos ahora Sr. Atman. Pueden largar a los cortos que vienen enganchados.
> 
> Vela verde mamporera y a esperar reacción



Desde aquí no me pillan, el Sl está donde tiene que estar si me echan pago el postre y volvemos a la faena.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Amigos del santurio gacélido...
> parece que el cierre del IBEX ha sido en un nivel de cierta importancia, no se porque pero ese valor me es conocido...
> me temo que nos costará superar este nivel, límite de la 1ª etapa alcista, pero oye, todo es posible en Octubre...
> 
> ...



al guano contigo bobotick , ahora veras el guanazo


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No seáis mamonazos y dejadme cerrar antes en 62
> 
> Me voy al gym, ahí queda, SL en punto de entrada.



Gracias ::

/mode JJJ off


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamooooos..

La vela mamporrera en modo tuneladora.....


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al guano contigo bobotick , ahora veras el guanazo



MV, no entraba mucho en este hilo de desenfreno bursátil pandoro&co, sólo a ratos y siempre como malvado robotnick... y la verdad que hay mucha falta de coñocimiento... que han estado haciendo todo este tiempo? como es que no han aprendido? de veras siguen esperando el guano?

En fin!, que cosas, no?

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> MV, no entraba mucho en este hilo de desenfreno bursátil pandoro&co, sólo a ratos y siempre como malvado robotnick... y la verdad que hay mucha falta de coñocimiento... que han estado haciendo todo este tiempo? como es que no han aprendido? de veras siguen esperando el guano?
> 
> En fin!, que cosas, no?
> 
> S2s



el guano a comenzado mistico bobotick :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias ::
> 
> /mode JJJ off



Si le sirve de consuelo, el Sr. Alcachofero también puso eso de "siyalodeciayo" y después catacrock...

Yo también me he dejado llevar por el ritmo alcista Ye-ye de Conchita.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamooooos..
> 
> La vela mamporrera en modo tuneladora.....



In action...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si le sirve de consuelo, el Sr. Alcachofero también puso eso de "siyalodeciayo" y después catacrock...
> 
> Yo también me he dejado llevar por el ritmo alcista Ye-ye de Conchita.



haciendo caso omiso a las advertencias del gran MV el zahori :rolleye:


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el guano a comenzado mistico bobotick :no:



Quizás, con lo de guano, os referís a que USA puede acabar en verde? ::

S2s


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)




----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

Se ha pasado tanto del nivel (1454.7) que al final le he metido dos más a cuenta de las plusvis. Lo peor que pueda pasar es que después de la emoción me salga a pachas.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2012)

Me acabo de quedar flipando. En el facebook de un colega aparece un contacto suyo llamado "oso guanoso" XDDDD


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Cruce euro dolar en parada técnica, no me gusta nada. Pueden recuperar 3 puntos para coger aire.


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Oct 2012)

1.455 ... hacia el verde...


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Oct 2012)

1456 ... hacia el verde, no... lo siguiente!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cruce euro dolar en parada técnica, no me gusta nada. Pueden recuperar 3 puntos para coger aire.



El dax estaba reventadísimo y lo han izado hasta el último segundo.

Serán los vencimientos


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Me acabo de quedar flipando. En el facebook de un colega aparece un contacto suyo llamado "oso guanoso" XDDDD



Voy corriendo a hacerme amigo suyo ::

Les dejo un par de datos importantes del volumen del S&P de esta tarde. fíjense en la hora que esta por en medio de cada línea, al lado de la hora el nivel, luego el volumen de ese momento y finalmente la tendencia y el saldo diario:

^GSPCMF 2012-10-18 18:03:30 1459.25 1007 UP 35962 *** MAXIMO ***

^GSPCMF 2012-10-18 20:44:20 1448.25 1523 DOWN -58893 ___ MINIMO ___


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

como una balsa de aceite... :XX:

Vale, igual mis apreciaciones respecto a la acción del día no han sido del todo correctas a la vista de eso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> al final me pàndorearán de a mi también ::



Pues no, y me _huno_ a los guanosos victoriosos!


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Sólo la CNMV sabría como evitarlo.... prohibiendo cortos en GOOG y AAPL



Qué casualidad, Google llega a los máximos y los supera por un 4% aprox que es más del 3% típico de los cortos. Eso sirve para barrer a todos los cortos.
Después se queda por ahí mariconeando y sale la noticia de los resultados económicos de hoy.

Fake.


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias ::
> 
> /mode JJJ off



Buen avatar Sr Lannister. No le voy a preguntar si es porque ese tipo era un gran follador.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Pero que put*** mierda de suspesión es esa!!!

la dejan operativa la última media hora

Google Inc: NASDAQ:GOOG quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2012)

Be careful con Alpha hoy. Vela de posible vuelta justo chocando con la media movíl de 150 sesiones. Quienes hayan entrado tarde, se pueden llevar un buen pellizco negativo.


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Aquí los tenemos, los 3 puntitos. 

Recogida la cosecha, último cartuchito buscando el postre.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Parece que lo quieren en 1460


----------



## diosmercado (18 Oct 2012)

::::::

Salud al que lo necesite. Ale, hasta otra.


----------



## FranR (18 Oct 2012)

Vela de vuelta SL 3


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

Mr. Sipanha, ne*C*esito *D*e su experta opinión sobre un gráfi*C*o ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Janus, AMD sigue su camino para ser opada por nos.

Como al esepé le de por guanear en serio, se nos planta a 2€. Hoy publicaban resultados, no? Parece que no han ido muy bien ::

Y no se por qué, pero me parece que los chutes tienen cada vez menos efecto. A Morgan le han enchufado otro chute y efecto-efecto, poquinho.

Vamos perraca, cierra en mínimos!


Vaaaaaaaaaaamos coño!


----------



## saag (18 Oct 2012)

Delincuencia e inmigracion van de la mano.....

Ironic mode ON :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Me he equivocado de hilo????????????


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Oct 2012)

no hombre! esta en el hilo correcto 







a disfrutar se ha dicho.


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

saag dijo:


> Delincuencia e inmigracion van de la mano.....
> 
> Ironic mode ON :S



Puesto que aquí el inmigrante es usted, 
¿que tipo de delito, pomperito, 
quiere cometer en el hilo?


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2012)

...estos lo ponen de saldo en el after... no se me ocurre una excusa plausible, como no sea la falta de nueva liquidez procedente esta vez de europa. pero mire usted... visto lo visto... ya cualquier cosa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no hombre! esta en el hilo correcto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coño third season!

Me has alegrao la noche a downloadear!!!

Además creo que lo de inmigrante y delincuencia lo ha dicho por el jato.... :fiufiu: ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (18 Oct 2012)

microsoft -22% Bº ,por si interesa


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> microsoft -22% Bº ,por si interesa



Otra que defrauda

Microsoft también defrauda: su beneficio cae un 22%, hasta 4.470 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

Aquí vamos!

[Morgan Stanley]


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2012)

Para ciertos asuntos os falta nivel ::

Se dice:

*!!! Vaaaaamos coño !!!*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> microsoft -22% Bº ,por si interesa



ay payo que le van a jase la cama ar mojama!


----------



## tonuel (18 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para ciertos asuntos os falta nivel ::
> 
> Se dice:
> 
> *!!! Vaaaaamos coño !!!*



Así no hamijo... :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:












*muahahahahahahahaha...*















Saludos


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> Así no hamijo... :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maestro, me acompañan los rayos ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

Jo jo jo

Google publica sus resultados antes de tiempo por error y las acciones se hunden | Economa | elmundo.es

En cuestión de minutos, Google acaba de perder el valor equivalente a Abertis, ACS y Acerinox. O sea, unos 15.000 millones de euros. Es lo que equivale al 9% del precio de sus acciones.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2012)

Es hora de que caigan las máscaras ::


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2012)

Desde luego, como sois... ¡Que se acaba de reincorporar donpepito en el hilo! Dejad un poco de margen antes del guano ¿no?


----------



## kemao2 (18 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> microsoft -22% Bº ,por si interesa




Sumada a la caida de Google, Morgan Stanley,.........








Y lo sabeis .....:Baile:


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Oct 2012)

Como les va el rojo sres. ...

Que bien se ve esto en liquidez XD


----------



## juanfer (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo jo
> 
> Google publica sus resultados antes de tiempo por error y las acciones se hunden | Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> En cuestión de minutos, Google acaba de perder el valor equivalente a Abertis, ACS y Acerinox. O sea, unos 15.000 millones de euros. Es lo que equivale al 9% del precio de sus acciones.



Es que si los publican mañana hubieran bajado aun más. Las cosas no se publican por error y menos Google.


----------



## juanfer (18 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Sumada a la caida de Google, Morgan Stanley,.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El final es en Octubre, ¿Que Octubre?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Es que si los publican mañana hubieran bajado aun más. Las cosas no se publican por error y menos Google.



Pues yo creo que sí se ha columpiado. Estas noticias tienen unas horas establecidas siempre fuera de sesión, lo hacen todos así.


----------



## juanfer (18 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo creo que sí se ha columpiado. Estas noticias tienen unas horas establecidas siempre fuera de sesión, lo hacen todos así.



Google dispone de información adicional.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Es que si los publican mañana hubieran bajado aun más. Las cosas no se publican por error y menos Google.



Realmente no es Google quien "publica" los resultados. Sino:

Google Blames RR Donnelley For Early Earnings Release - MarketBeat - WSJ

RR Donnelley CEO: Early Google Filing Was Human Error - MarketBeat - WSJ


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Vamos a lo que decía a media tarde: 

American Express, bastante mal.
Microsoft, mal.
Google, regular.
BoA, mal.
Verizon, mal.
TRavelers, bastante mal.
Morgan Stanley, muy mal.
Phillip Morris, regular.

El dato del paro, con todo lo cocinado que está, muy malo.

Y parece que con unos indicadores manipulados hasta la extenuación y tampoco es que representen la leche en fundamentales... como son los indicadores de negocio de la Philly, ojo, que tambien confirman nubarrones, aunque en general parezcan buenos. Bueno con esto hemos tenido suficiente para mantener los índices prácticamente planos...

Me dirán si no es para...







Que al final uno va detrás del precio, pues si, siempre. que en cualquier mercado hay que estar muy vivo. por supuesto, pero el sentimiento es como el del peón de obra que levanta la pared como está en el plano o como le dicen... a sabiendas de que aquello no aguanta o no está bien...


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, AMD sigue su camino para ser opada por nos.
> 
> Como al esepé le de por guanear en serio, se nos planta a 2€. Hoy publicaban resultados, no? Parece que no han ido muy bien ::
> 
> ...



Perdiendo pasta y el quince por ciento de la plantilla a la calle. Lay off que se llama en usa.

Desde mediados de abril lleva (6 months) bajando desde 8. Vendrá un rebotón y será la salud de la compañía la que determine si esa subida tiene o no más recorrido. Intel es mucho enemigo para ellos (se pensaban que se los iban a comer) porque innovan un montón. De hecho, ficharon como referente innovador a Will.I.Am de Black Eyes Peas.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Es de entender que están siguiendo Starbucks. Es tirar a pichón parado.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es de entender que están siguiendo Starbucks. Es tirar a pichón parado.



Estamos, estamos... y no solo eso... carboneras y alguna minera más...


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Estamos, estamos... y no solo eso... carboneras y alguna minera más...



Solares too.


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

............


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Solares too.



La solares de momento no me hacen ojitos...


----------



## ferro1870 (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Solares too.



Hola Janus, es mi primera intervención en este hilo y quiero agradecer tus comentarios y recomendaciones, que personalmente suelo seguir con mucho interés. Últimamente las solares y carboneras no paró de seguirlas y alguna, gracias a tus comentarios las tengo felizmente en cartera. 
¿Cómo ves a molycorp? Es una empresa que va camino de ser una de las líderes en producción de minerales raros y que la esta costando empezar a poner en marcha su nueva planta de proceso,pero que creó que a partir del año que viene puede empezar a sorprendernos y aunque la cotización no para de bajar, parece que pudiera estar haciendo un suelo. 
Muchas gracias por tus interesantes aportaciones de nuevo.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Oct 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Hola Janus, es mi primera intervención en este hilo y quiero agradecer tus comentarios y recomendaciones, que personalmente suelo seguir con mucho interés. Últimamente las solares y carboneras no paró de seguirlas y alguna, gracias a tus comentarios las tengo felizmente en cartera.
> ¿Cómo ves a molycorp? Es una empresa que va camino de ser una de las líderes en producción de minerales raros y que la esta costando empezar a poner en marcha su nueva planta de proceso,pero que creó que a partir del año que viene puede empezar a sorprendernos y aunque la cotización no para de bajar, parece que pudiera estar haciendo un suelo.
> Muchas gracias por tus interesantes aportaciones de nuevo.




bienvenido compañero


----------



## ferro1870 (19 Oct 2012)

Muchas gracias, espero animarme más a compartir inquietudes con todos vosotros ya que os sigo desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Buenos días. El vix apretando los muelles para saltar en todos los plazos temporales. Esperemos que los vencimientos den una oportunidad para descabalgar. El nikkei no ha tenido muy mala reacción a los datos empresariales de última hora. Ha abierto con gap pero se ha ido de la misma a por los 9000, pero le cuesta digerirlos. Hoy se puede ver de todo... Día de vaqueros y gangsters


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Yo opino que nos vamos a las profundidades abisales en varios dias...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelerio 

gacela en pepitoria , noticias frescas :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelerio
> 
> gacela en pepitoria , noticias frescas :rolleye:



Guanos dias.

¿Tendremos hoy ojete frescor pa los bajistas y ojete calor pa los alcistas, o todo lo contrario, o cuarto y mitad de cada cosa.?

¡Dé un thanls a alguien!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Guanos dias.
> 
> ¿Tendremos hoy ojete frescor pa los bajistas y ojete calor pa los alcistas, o todo lo contrario, o cuarto y mitad de cada cosa.?
> 
> ¡Dé un thanls a alguien!



estamos comenzando un rally bajista pekeño padawano , a los ejpertoh que estan esperando que se forme un techo les digo que son unos ciegos el techo ya esta hecho


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Hola Janus, es mi primera intervención en este hilo y quiero agradecer tus comentarios y recomendaciones, que personalmente suelo seguir con mucho interés. Últimamente las solares y carboneras no paró de seguirlas y alguna, gracias a tus comentarios las tengo felizmente en cartera.
> ¿Cómo ves a molycorp? Es una empresa que va camino de ser una de las líderes en producción de minerales raros y que la esta costando empezar a poner en marcha su nueva planta de proceso,pero que creó que a partir del año que viene puede empezar a sorprendernos y aunque la cotización no para de bajar, parece que pudiera estar haciendo un suelo.
> Muchas gracias por tus interesantes aportaciones de nuevo.



*[molycorpinc]*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Quien opera un viernes,
Pandorada tiene en ciernes.

Si además es terminal,
su ano quedará fatal.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Quien opera un viernes,
> Pandorada tiene en ciernes.
> 
> Si además es terminal,
> su ano quedará fatal.



A mí este glosario me está volviendo loco: ¿viernes terminal es viernes de vencimientos o último viernes de mes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> A mí este glosario me está volviendo loco: ¿viernes terminal es viernes de vencimientos o último viernes de mes?



Para mi todos los viernes son vierneses teminales.
Y a veces los jueves! ::


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Oct 2012)

No por mucho tladeal me pandorean mas temprano.

A quien larguea pandoro le sablea.

Cria pandoros y te comeran los horos.

Quien con Ibex se acuesta con pandoro se levanta.


----------



## Lechu (19 Oct 2012)

Buenos días 
ahí va eso 


Alemania se niega a aceptar la línea de crédito que quiere pedir España - elEconomista.es


----------



## peseteuro (19 Oct 2012)

Como hoy va de refranes, ahí va otro 








(lo del palo va por pandoro)


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[molycorpinc]*



Hola Ferro, disculpad por si alguien me ha preguntado algo y no he contestado. No estoy leyendo el hilo entero.

Esta empresa está con ganas y con buenos volúmenes los dos últimos días. Tiene terreno por delante pero hace falta un buen paracaidas. Ahora está comenzando a superar las primeras medias móviles importantes.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[molycorpinc]*



hace buena pinta ese gráfico para un UP!

buenos y lluviosos días!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hace buena pinta ese gráfico para un UP!
> 
> buenos y lluviosos días!



Buff, tiene más peligro que mc giver en una ferretería.

Se podría intentar con SL amplio o esperar a confirmar el giro al superar los 13.8, ya que intentaría cerrar el gap.

La pondremos en seguimiento también.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para mi todos los viernes son vierneses teminales.
> Y a veces los jueves! ::



A mí de siempre me han dado má miedo los güeves...


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[molycorpinc]*



Hoyga, que amplío el gráfico y no encuentro el chiste por ninguna parte, me siento decepcionado! ::

A partir de mañana volveremos a hablar de volumen, hoy puede suceder cualquier cosa.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> No por mucho tladeal me pandorean mas temprano.
> 
> A quien larguea pandoro le sablea.
> 
> ...



Pura poesía...:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿mañana?

¿de whiskys aún ?? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Hola Janus, es mi primera intervención en este hilo y quiero agradecer tus comentarios y recomendaciones, que personalmente suelo seguir con mucho interés. Últimamente las solares y carboneras no paró de seguirlas y alguna, gracias a tus comentarios las tengo felizmente en cartera.
> *¿Cómo ves a molycorp?* Es una empresa que va camino de ser una de las líderes en producción de minerales raros y que la esta costando empezar a poner en marcha su nueva planta de proceso,pero que creó que a partir del año que viene puede empezar a sorprendernos y aunque la cotización no para de bajar, parece que pudiera estar haciendo un suelo.
> Muchas gracias por tus interesantes aportaciones de nuevo.



Nada interesante. 

Hace catacrok del bueno si rompe los 9,5, pero se puede hacer una breve escaramuza hasta los 15.

Como el antiguo anuncio sobre abandono de perros "Yo no lo haría"


----------



## Mulder (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿mañana?
> 
> ¿de whiskys aún ?? ::



Ud. sabe a que me refiero....no me haga concretar que hoy me he levantado perezoso mentalmente y es que llevo una cantidad de trabajo acumulado esta semana que no es nada normal.


----------



## gamba (19 Oct 2012)

> 9:15:25 h.
> Prohibidos cortos [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> Según Expansión la CNMV va a prorrogar la prohibición de cortos que terminaba el 23. Hay que estar atentos. Si no fuera así a partir del 23 los bancos podrían tener de nuevo problemas.



Siguen cambiando las reglas a mitad de juego...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ud. sabe a que me refiero....no me haga concretar que hoy me he levantado perezoso mentalmente y es que llevo una cantidad de trabajo acumulado esta semana que no es nada normal.



pero para eso esta su equipo señol carpatos  espera que no hay equipo ::


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Qué tranquilito va el eurosocks... a ver si sigue así, pasito a pasito, y no le da el baile de San Vito

Edito: hablar para gafarlo


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ud. sabe a que me refiero....no me haga concretar que hoy me he levantado perezoso mentalmente



Concrete, concrete.... queremos de saber :fiufiu: ::


pd: es decir, ¿ bebió mucho ayer noche ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

hoyga sr. posho,

¿como está el DAX de salud? (Escala horas, no me vaya a decir minutos que le veo venir)

¿Leoncillos soltando paper entre 7200 y 74x0?


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga sr. posho,
> 
> ¿como está el DAX de salud? (Escala horas, no me vaya a decir minutos que le veo venir)
> 
> ¿Leoncillos soltando paper entre 7200 y 74x0?



Los niveles importantes del DAX estan en 7200 y 7460. El Gap de ayer de 7395 al final creo que no esta cerrado.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ud. sabe a que me refiero....no me haga concretar que hoy me he levantado perezoso mentalmente y es que llevo una cantidad de trabajo acumulado esta semana que no es nada normal.



Sólo era necesario un gif


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Ostras!

Ayer fue mi cumpleaños en el foro!!!

Celebration!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

felicidades. Te regalo un dia guanoso (elige el dia)


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

October Expiration Day, 

Dow. Down 6 Straight and 7 of Last 9, 
*Crash of October 19, 1987, Dow down 22.6% in One Day*


Avéh, Ande hay que firmar???


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2012)

Hay mucho "ruido blanco" por el rollo del rescate, pero se ven cosas curiosas. 

Hasta 7420 han colocado mucho papel, y todo apuntaba a un reversal violento. Eso en un marco temporal de 1W.

Pero si nos bajamos al 1D, entre ayer y hoy hay un cambio de registro. Los datos apuntan al típico momento previo de preparación antes de matar a los TAs que esperan con ilusión su doble techo (esto se ve muchísimas veces).

Así que en 1W, si reventamos a los TAs me sorprendería, porque alguien que ha colocado mucho papel estaría absorbiendo mucho dolor. Pero en más corto, parece que se está preparando un spike.

Así que podríamos tener spike revienta-TAs, fallo aparente de doble techo en mensual ( >7K5 ? ) y luego castañón de mena hacia el entorno del 7K cuando el dueño de todo el papel colocado en esta zona reclame su "qué hay de lo mío" y empiece a tirar del precio hacia abajo para poner en valor su posición.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoyga sr. posho,
> 
> ¿como está el DAX de salud? (Escala horas, no me vaya a decir minutos que le veo venir)
> 
> ¿Leoncillos soltando paper entre 7200 y 74x0?


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostras!
> 
> Ayer fue mi cumpleaños en el foro!!!
> 
> Celebration!!!



¿Ha cumplido 4 años?

Edit: ya veo que son dos pero lo celebra el doble. Felicidades.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

hay gacelas del alma mia , no se coman el coco , el guano a comenzado porque hay formaciones clarisimas guanosas 

bueno señores mis cortos sobre el ibex me estan generando platita y hoy voy a almorzar una sopa de pollo con harto gengibre , que buen dia es este viernes terminal , con musha humildad les digo que MV el zahori ya advirtio :no:

2 graficos guanosos hay y el gacelerio aun no los descubre y asi os va ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> felicidades. Te regalo un dia guanoso (elige el dia)



Hoy con un -2% al SP no estaría mal 



atman dijo:


> October Expiration Day,
> 
> Dow. Down 6 Straight and 7 of Last 9,
> *Crash of October 19, 1987, Dow down 22.6% in One Day*
> ...



:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:




wetpiñata dijo:


> ¿Ha cumplido 4 años?



Supongo que lo dice por los *dos *pares de pechos ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay mucho "ruido blanco" por el rollo del rescate, pero se ven cosas curiosas.
> 
> Hasta 7420 han colocado mucho papel, y todo apuntaba a un reversal violento. Eso en un marco temporal de 1W.
> 
> ...



pobre analisto , ahora mismo te saco un solo grafico y te suicidas al darte cuenta de que solo estas diciendo chorradas


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy con un -2% al SP no estaría mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo el mundo sabe que unas gemelas se merecen un nombre cada una...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)




----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Cierro cortos 8090-7990 esta claro que no van a cerrar hoy el hueco y haran un gap el lunes , tendremos una gran trampa , mas tarde reanudare los cortos


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro cortos 8090-7990 esta claro que no van a cerrar hoy el hueco y haran un gap el lunes , tendremos una gran trampa , mas tarde reanudare los cortos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

::


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Oct 2012)

Odio a los subnormis de nuestros politicos, y empiezo a estar hasta los wuebos de Rajoy, que de rescate nada de nada, dice el espabilao. Ea, la Merkel a ponernos en nuestro sitio.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Jo Jo

que buenos gifs...yo tengo los del lado pepon


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay mucho "ruido blanco" por el rollo del rescate, pero se ven cosas curiosas.
> 
> Hasta 7420 han colocado mucho papel, y todo apuntaba a un reversal violento. Eso en un marco temporal de 1W.
> 
> ...



Ya, ya, pero, ¿a que hora cerró hoy? :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> que buenos gifs...yo tengo los del lado pepon



Estos no se hacen amigos de nadie. El Analfisting pandoril y el puño de bernanke son armas poderosísimas usadas con sabiduría!


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

El dax está libre de pecados.

Meter unos cortos con to lo gordo es negocio.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estos no se hacen amigos de nadie. El Analfisting pandoril y el puño de bernanke son armas poderosísimas usadas con sabiduría!



...y umildá :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Odio a los subnormis de nuestros politicos, y empiezo a estar hasta los wuebos de Rajoy, que de rescate nada de nada, dice el espabilao. Ea, la Merkel a ponernos en nuestro sitio.



empiezas???? joer pues si que aguantas.


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax está libre de pecados.
> 
> Meter unos cortos con to lo gordo es negocio.



Yo no veo en toda la mañana una entrada clara para entrar en todo lo gordo, pequeñas escaramuzas de 2 puntitos y poco mas.

Ademas cualquier declaración de la eurocumbre puede hacer que salten los SL. 

Creo que habrá que esperar al DAX a que acabe la eurocumbre.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

Nacho Vidal, libre sin fianza, vendió 13.000 consoladores con la forma de su pene a Gao Ping - elConfidencial.com

el pandoro del ibex


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo no veo en toda la mañana una entrada clara para entrar en todo lo gordo, pequeñas escaramuzas de 2 puntitos y poco mas.
> 
> Ademas cualquier declaración de la eurocumbre puede hacer que salten los SL.
> 
> Creo que habrá que esperar al DAX a que acabe la eurocumbre.



Es un sell & hold con paciencia e ilusión, hasta los 7000

Pollastre ya ha indicado que es posible.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

reanudamos los cortos ibex 8015


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Oct 2012)

ferro1870 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, espero animarme más a compartir inquietudes con todos vosotros ya que os sigo desde hace mucho tiempo.





La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Nacho Vidal, libre sin fianza, vendió 13.000 consoladores con la forma de su pene a Gao Ping - elConfidencial.com
> 
> el pandoro del ibex [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> empiezas???? joer pues si que aguantas.



En los paises normales, los presidentes entienden que un activo del pais es su bolsa, y que si esta alta y a las empresas les va bien, pues al pais le suele ir bien, ya que son las creadoras de empleo netas.

Como tenemos a un ignorante-retardet de presidente, que de economia sabra lo que en una tarde le explicase lo que necesito 2 tardes ZP, pues asi nos va.

Un presidente que antepone los intereses de dias de unas eleciones locales al bien nacional, y a las empresas nacionales. Prefiere tumbar la bolsa a perder el voto de una choni poligonera que los mantenga con su iphone pa llamar a su wuela y decirles que tienen un iphone.

Con razon algunos retardet se quieren independizar, pa tener sus propios Rajoytos y ZPs nacionales.

Por cierto si los catalanes se inpedendizan, tendran mercado propio de valores? con esas pedazo de empresas como la Caixa y...Casa Tarradellas?


----------



## jayco (19 Oct 2012)

Maestros del foro, pero ¿peta ya el IBEX o no?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

moriresfacil , servidor lleva corti-cortos y se forrara con el guanazo


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

De Cárpatos

_Google es el protagonista del día, pero ya lo fue ayer antes de tiempo.

*Hubo varios puntos negativos para la compañía pero el más escandaloso de ellos fue que los resultados se presentaron antes de tiempo, echando la culpa a la empresa encargada de su tratamiento. El borrador se dio a conocer cuando no tocaba y eso se notaba en que incluso el texto tenía los huecos preparados para las declaraciones de la cúpula directiva.*

Esto pilló al mercado a contrapié y lo peor fue que los resultados no eran buenos, por lo que la sorpresa fue mayúscula y en consonancia fue la reacción.

Por un lado presenta pérdidas que sigue arrastrando de su unidad de móviles Motorola Mobility y es que no acaba de encontrar el ritmo después de ver que desecha su última gran apuesta que era un concepto de móvil rodeado de un universo de complementos.

Con respecto Motorola, compró el negocio de móviles por 12.500 de dólares pero parece ser que está afectando al rendimiento el ambiente de recortes en esta nueva unidad.

Tuvo unos ingresos netos con un crecimiento del 17% anual dentro de su negocio principal siendo la primera vez que no crecen al 20% desde 2009. Esto parece que está provocado porque cada vez hay más navegación en dispositivos móviles y la empresa cobra menos que por los fijos. Sin embargo dentro de la empresa esta nueva tendencia hacia dispositivos móviles y la gran variedad de los mismos abren nuevas vías de publicidad para los anunciantes, así que se mostraron positivos por ese nuevo entorno que se está creando.

En resumidas cuentas ha publicado resultados de $9.03 por acción, menos de lo esperado que eran $10.65. Los ingresos netos son 11,300 millones, menos de lo esperado que eran 11,900. Lleva cuatro trimestres seguidos mostrando que el coste por click promedio está bajando, cosa que está llevando a pensar que cada vez hay más personas que buscan cosas fuera de Google pero otros piensan que es por ese crecimiento los dispositivos móviles.

Con todo este susto, Google ayer cerró con una pérdida del 8% a $695 y se coloca por debajo de la media de 50 sesiones que está en los $711.06, que pasa ahora hace resistencia.

Los mínimos del día no están en un sitio cualquiera ya que están muy cerca de los $675 que era el máximo previo creado a principios de año. En el gráfico a semanas tenemos que el MACD se ha girado bruscamente y busca cruzarse a la baja, lo que cortaría la señal alcista creada a mediados de julio, por lo que hay que vigilar su comportamiento próximamente._


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

ale, otro paleto mas al ignore.

que triste es la vida de algunos..


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> En los paises normales, los presidentes entienden que un activo del pais es su bolsa, y que si esta alta y a las empresas les va bien, pues al pais le suele ir bien, ya que son las creadoras de empleo netas.
> 
> Como tenemos a un ignorante-retardet de presidente, que de economia sabra lo que en una tarde le explicase lo que necesito 2 tardes ZP, pues asi nos va.
> 
> ...



Gracias a la prohibición de corto ahora opero en acciones y indices de fuera Alemana y Usa. Que normalmente tiene politicos mas serios que piensan 2 veces si lo que van a decir afectará a la bolsa de sus paises.

Con lo ya no tengo ni un euro en ninguna empresa del putibex. Asi que esos euros ya no volveran.

Además las empresas del putibex es parte del aparato del estado.

Les tendré que dar las gracias.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Si Catalñua se independiza, LaCaixa va a tener un buen dolor de cabeza. Y más si se quedara fuera de la UEM. ¿que pasa con su ficha bancaria para operar en España?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

sr. atman, no me gusta hablar de política aqui, pero intentare darle mi parecer intentando ser lo mas agnóstico e imparcial posible.

la caixa ya tiene un dolor de cabeza si es verdad que MoU obligara a la caixa a reducir su participación en sociedades hasta un nivel que no le permita control. Criteria con gas natural y repsol.

De otro lado, la caixa y sabadell seran parte de los bancos buenos, que se metan en el banco malo parapublico, ya que no hay inversores internacionales que se quieran meter. Así pues, sin rescate por medio, se podría decir que los políticos están vendiendo el futuro de españa a botin y los 4 castuzos mas que no han controlado siempre. Aunque es de prever que parte del control de los grandes pase a manos de centroeuropeos ahora cuando lleguen las rebajas para las joyas de la abuela españolas.

A todo esto, no veo a la UE, permitiendo jodiendas de este tipo como prohibir operar en españa a la caixa en caso de que se diese la independencia. Vamos a mayor integración, bancaria, fiscal y política para crear los estados unidos de europa, y no veo a la UE prescindiendo de 200.000 millones de euros de PIB, ni dejando a catalunya fuera siendo parte fundamental del transporte de mercancías por el eje mediterráneo.

Sea lo que sea, el tema me tiene hastiado.


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wFJ4sU7e6Gs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

sinceramente, creo que hablar de independencia si o no, es simplemente una cortina de huma para olvidarnos de la mierda que hay ahora en españa con respecto a politicos y demas casta. Si consiguen que nos enfrentemos por unos dias entre nosotros, esos dias no les tiramos piedras a ellos.


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sr. atman, no me gusta hablar de política aqui, pero intentare darle mi parecer intentando ser lo mas agnóstico e imparcial posible.
> 
> la caixa ya tiene un dolor de cabeza si es verdad que MoU obligara a la caixa a reducir su participación en sociedades hasta un nivel que no le permita control. Criteria con gas natural y repsol.
> 
> ...



El dia que Cataluña se independize, a los de CIU y los 300 castuzos que corrompen Cataluña durante generaciones se les acaba el chollo y ellos lo saben. 

Yo creo que lo de la independencia es un amago para renegociar condiciones, lo que hacemos con los operadores de telefonia basicamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Jo Jo

Haciendo amigos...

"No tengáis miedo de perder un día de salario": UGT pide a los trabajadores que respondan al Gobierno - elEconomista.es


----------



## Raponchi (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo Jo
> 
> Haciendo amigos...
> 
> "No tengáis miedo de perder un día de salario": UGT pide a los trabajadores que respondan al Gobierno - elEconomista.es




"No tengáis miedo de perder un día de salario": UGT pide a los trabajadores que les paguen la mariscada, y que encima les paguen por el honor que supone ir a la mariscada, pues lo que no dicen es que ellos, como ese dia están en funciones sindicales, cobran una buena pasta para la buchaca.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Sea lo que sea, el tema me tiene hastiado.



.
CREO que no veremos una Cataluña independiente. Y lo más curioso es que no lo veremos, no por los catalanes, que puede que lo deseen mayoritariamente, sino porque a la castuza catalana no le interesa.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Raponchi dijo:


> "No tengáis miedo de perder un día de salario": UGT pide a los trabajadores que les paguen la mariscada, y que encima les paguen por el honor que supone ir a la mariscada, pues lo que no dicen es que ellos, como ese dia están en funciones sindicales, cobran una buena pasta para la buchaca.



...y las cascaras que tiremos las recogeis al terminar.

Gracias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creo que lo de la independencia es un amago para renegociar condiciones, lo que hacemos con los operadores de telefonia basicamente.



.
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Pasadas las 13:00h

El dax ya ha salido de cuentas..


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Oct 2012)

Jo, gamesa no levanta cabeza, empieza la grafica a parecer bajista, espero que su resistencia siga en 1,50.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

cierro cortos ibex 8015-7960 

viernes terminal y mes de las gacelas


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

Rajoy sobre el rescate: "Todavía no he tomado ninguna decisión" - elEconomista.es

habla sobre el rescate o a nivel general?


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Interesante..y fue peor que el del 29

¿Por qué no afectó a la economía de EEUU? Hoy se cumplen 25 años del crash de 1987 - elEconomista.es


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

bueno, vuelvo de las compras matutinas, y el bund ha realizado otro tramo al alza. a ver que nos deparan los datos de las 14:30
un poco de volatilidad le vendrá bien al mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

¿Lo oyen? 
Es la banda sonora de Panadoro en plena acción!

[YOUTUBE]ejsFlxv2NOU[/YOUTUBE]

::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

un poco mas y llegamos a ese -2%, y podríamos seguir....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> un poco mas y llegamos a ese -2%, y podríamos seguir....



Un -2% en el culibex es una mierda. Para ponerme tontorrón necesito un -2% en el SP. Yo estuve aquí con el -6.66% del SP :fiufiu:

No me quiero imaginar lo que debió ser aquel día del -2x% del Dow....:baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un -2% en el culibex es una mierda. Para ponerme tontorrón necesito un -2% en el SP. Yo estuve aquí con el -6.66% del SP :fiufiu:
> 
> No me quiero imaginar lo que debió ser aquel día del -2x% del Dow....:baba:



esos guanos no son para el gacelerio :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bueno, vuelvo de las compras matutinas, y el bund ha realizado otro tramo al alza. *a ver que nos deparan los datos de las 14:30*
> un poco de volatilidad le vendrá bien al mercado.



Hoy no hay nada...


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Rajoy sobre el rescate: "Todavía no he tomado ninguna decisión" - elEconomista.es
> 
> habla sobre el rescate o a nivel general?




habla sobre elecciones


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy no hay nada...



datos en canada, pero nada de movimiento. a las 16h Ventas de viviendas existentes USA

he visto volumen a las 13h, supongo seria algo con la cumbre uropeda.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Ayer ya quedó claro que no iban dejar pasar al SP%== de 1452. Hoy en las vísperas tampoco. Y supongo que así seguirá al menos mientras no terminen con el trapicheo. Luego... veremos...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ayer ya quedó claro que no iban dejar pasar al SP%== de 1452. Hoy en las vísperas tampoco. Y supongo que así seguirá al menos mientras no terminen con el trapicheo. Luego... veremos...



Yo no estaría tan seguro y más siendo un viernes terminal y con vencimientos.

Te meten una sesión criminal de guano y lo deja en 1440 para abrir boca.

El rumbo inicial es el sur.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Uf... si yo por mí encantado. Si me ha seguido un poco estos días sabrá que voy bastante corto... pero que abramos en rojo no implica que no nos metan un tirón a la búsqueda de un nuevo máximo local... yo ahora ando con stops "medios", pero dependiendo la sesión podría "relajarlos" un poco. Cerrar no cerraré, me cerrarán.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Uf... si yo por mí encantado. Si me ha seguido un poco estos días sabrá que voy bastante corto... pero que abramos en rojo no implica que no nos metan un tirón a la búsqueda de un nuevo máximo local... yo ahora ando con stops "medios", pero dependiendo la sesión podría "relajarlos" un poco. Cerrar no cerraré, me cerrarán.



Sí, el clásico tira y afloja para luego dejar KO uno de los lados. Mi impresión es que no hay gas desde el miércoles y aún lo están buscando.

Y te lo digo teniendo incluso alguna comprada alguna chuchería usana.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7980


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Veamos pues... Caballeros, que Dios reparta suerte...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

los gringos ayer cayeron una miseria


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos ayer cayeron una miseria



asi es maestro , ademas ayer aquel indice del que ustec hablaa activo un guano que ya no parara :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Que cirio más bonitoooo...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

cerrados cortos ibex 7980-7955 :baba:


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

Pandoro haz tu trabajo!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

corto sp500 1449


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Si quieren folleteada a fondo, este es el punto de no retorno.


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

Otra vez man pillaoooo con las BANKIAAAASSSSSSSS ::


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

venga ya pongo yo el cigarrito de después... en este caso, un buen puro...


----------



## paulistano (19 Oct 2012)

La vela pandoroooooo)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

vayan con cuidado que nacho vidal esta en libertad bajo fianza, y aun le quedan 600 pollones de latex que endiñar..


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> vayan con cuidado que nacho vidal esta en libertad bajo fianza, y aun le quedan 600 pollones de latex que endiñar..



¡Peor son las 15.000 botellas de perfume!


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Hola, ahí va la gacelada de la embarcada.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

whaaaaattt?!?!?!?!?
...y eso era para hombre o para mujer...??


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

cuidadin con el ibex que ya cerro el gap gacelas :ouch:


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Ahí a tope Advanced Micro Devices. Cuanto más baje, más subirá después ..... si es que lo hace.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> whaaaaattt?!?!?!?!?
> ...y eso era para hombre o para mujer...??



seguro que el jato se la compro

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> whaaaaattt?!?!?!?!?
> ...y eso era para hombre o para mujer...??



unisex ....................................................


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí a tope Advanced Micro Devices. Cuanto más baje, más subirá después ..... si es que lo hace.



cuando aprenderas que se debe invertir en indices :ouch:


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Miren muy bien a First. Ahora está a punto de confirmar una fuga de largo recorrido o un fake tras superar la mm200.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando aprenderas que se debe invertir en indices :ouch:



Esos putiferios los he visitado más que tú. Las acciones son para divertir a la peña.

Por cierto, me alegro saber que aún sigues por aquí. Lo digo porque te honra que sigas en el hilo a pesar de hacerte millonario tladeando.
::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

ibex cierra gap y parriba , cuidado que lo mismo termina en verdad :8:

en verde queria decir :o


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

El SP se ha metido en problemas en lo que parece un buen triple techo. Eso no quiere decir que vaya a bajar y sí que le va a costar subir. Es un momento excepcional para hacer cresting, incluso en el intradía por lo estrecho de esa figura técnica de bolsistas abducidos por los libros de Graham, Webstein, Hodares, Cárpenetianos .....


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP se ha metido en problemas en lo que parece un buen triple techo. Eso no quiere decir que vaya a bajar y sí que le va a costar subir. Es un momento excepcional para hacer cresting, incluso en el intradía por lo estrecho de esa figura técnica de bolsistas abducidos por los libros de Graham, Webstein, Hodares, Cárpenetianos .....



fijate en el macd en diario del sp500 a abortado un cruce al alza :baba:


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Venga, vamos a cerrar Starbucks con dolar y medio. No dirán que no se les avisó ayer. Yo me apeo una vez cumplido mi target.

También cierro Hercules perdiendo 4 centavos por título. Pero la dejo en el radar.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> whaaaaattt?!?!?!?!?
> ...y eso era para hombre o para mujer...??



Pues no estoy seguro... eso sí... para abuelas no es


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fijate en el macd en diario del sp500 a abortado un cruce al alza :baba:



Así es y así era previsible porque la línea de señal venía bajando. Los cruces son efectivos cuando las líneas suben.
El SP se está metiendo en problemas pero hay que andarse con ojo porque los velones verdes en timeframe de horas son habituales el último año. No lo venían dejando bajar y está por ver si ahora lo van a permitir.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

finalizao el tradeo del día.

i gave everthing i had inside my_body


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Gatopando, ya sabemos por qué la luna es peligrosa para los gatos.

La Luna se formó por el impacto contra la Tierra de un planeta unas 5 veces más grande que Marte « Francis (th)E mule Science's News


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Pues ahora a disfrutar del espectáculo... venga, al menos vamos a cerrar ese pedazo gap... los 1442 son de majooosss.. es un numero bien bonito...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

solo hace falta que el vix rompa la mm50 y el central de bollinger que estan combinados y ahi si que tendremos ojete frescor intenso :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Yo me bajo de este país...


************

Mucho ha durado...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ino-de-historico-del-psoe-de-casariche-2.html

...y en consecuencia

*El juez sustituto de Alaya rebaja a 50.000 euros la fianza a Guerrero* (alias narices blancas , el que mandaba sms para recolectar dinero entre sus amiguetes)

*Esto no sale en las noticias*


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

Que mala pinta se le está poniendo a esto, aún mas.

Y COMO ME GUSTA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Están dándole de lo lindo a Advanced Micro Devices. JP Morgan ha bajado el taget de 4 a 2. Piratón a ver si vas a tener razón.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Ración de thanks, machinegun style...


----------



## peseteuro (19 Oct 2012)

A ver si ya éste es el guano esperado y nos transporta a los 4x ...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> A ver si ya éste es el guano esperado y nos transporta a los 4x ...



Tampoco se pase, a los 1400 y después ya sí, fiesta pepónica no apto para almas sensible.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> A ver si ya éste es el guano esperado y nos transporta a los 4x ...



vamos a ver gacelon con estas cosas no se juega , se dice el BIG GUANO largamente esperado


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

*1445*-1437-1431


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Janus, amd 2$, ya queda menos para la opa!
GT, road to guano again

Ah, no había visto su post. Si han puesto po 2$, habrá que comprarlas más baratas. ::


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *1445*-1437-1431



Si ayer se trajinaron todos los papelitos (lo que justifcaría la parquedad de movimientos), lo veo posible, pero entíéndame: que nos tienen acostumbrados a sufrir un huevo y la yema del otro para pillar 3-4 puntines... pillar un movimiento de esa calado... espere que me doy con un martillo en el dedo, no vaya a estar soñando...

Además, tampoco me creo que no hagamos primero una visita de despedida a los 1450 e incluso los 52, fíjese usted...


----------



## peseteuro (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a ver gacelon con estas cosas no se juega , se dice el BIG GUANO largamente esperado



Maeztro esque la jerga ibexil todavia no la tengo muy interiorizada , poco a poco


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

me disgusta mucho que el gacelerio este ganando platita , las gacelas estais para palmar , lo siento pero esto es contranatura :ouch:


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7976-*7860*.
> 
> Los niveles superiores se están formando (es lo que tiene que me falten varías jornadas para empezar a lanzar la aplicación)
> 
> Se había quedado atrás....El Sp nos dará la respuesta, había un techo de subida en mi último post de 1460, veremos si ahí cortan el chorro de pasta. ienso:







Lo ajustamos
7.852 ..............


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si ayer se trajinaron todos los papelitos (lo que justifcaría la parquedad de movimientos), lo veo posible, pero entíéndame: que nos tienen acostumbrados a sufrir un huevo y la yema del otro para pillar 3-4 puntines... pillar un movimiento de esa calado... espere que me doy con un martillo en el dedo, no vaya a estar soñando...
> 
> Además, tampoco me creo que no hagamos primero una visita de despedida a los 1450 e incluso los 52, fíjese usted...



1453.20......post 1449.4

Canal principal pues 1445*,8*-1449.4


----------



## peseteuro (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me disgusta mucho que el gacelerio este ganando platita , las gacelas estais para palmar , lo siento pero esto es contranatura :ouch:



Todavía hay demasiada gacela con plusvis jugosas que entraron con el Ibex en los 6xxx, y con Santanderes compradas a 4x. Así que no muy tarde tiene que ocurrir algún hachazo bueno para dejarlas con el pie cambiado


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 1453.20......post 1449.4
> 
> Canal principal pues 1445-1449.4



desde luego están respetándolo escrupulosamente... 
vale, dejo de ser cenizo... ::
si yo voy montado en el mismo carro...!!


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, amd 2$, ya queda menos para la opa!
> GT, road to guano again
> 
> Ah, no había visto su post. Si han puesto po 2$, habrá que comprarlas más baratas. ::



Ten cuidado en GT porque el estocástico te avisa de que te pueden encular. Con stop sin problema.


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> desde luego están respetándolo escrupulosamente...
> vale, dejo de ser cenizo... ::
> si yo voy montado en el mismo carro...!!



Ajusto nivel inferior con la última tanda 1445.80


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

*vaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamossssssssssssssss*


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ajusto nivel inferior con la última tanda 1445.80



Le falta un moco... pero está viendo el dolar?

edito... ya vuelve...


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Le falta un moco... pero está viendo el dolar?
> 
> edito... ya vuelve...



No le quito ojo, desde ayer


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

agur benhur!


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

Wait sir....tanteo.

Y puede ser muy doloroso el cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Se dan prisa en usa


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

AHIIIII QUE ALEGRIA:.......diiigoooo hay que ver que pena como cae la bolsa y tal.


Después de perder el tren del peponazo mamporrero...una alegría.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

ojete frescor intenso :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

el vix supero la mm50 y el central de bollinger , las resistencias que no le dejaban subir varios dias y aborta cruce a la baja del macd , to en diario :baba:


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Se la cobró...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

Al final le tendre que dar un thanks al jato.... lo que mas miedo me da es que me voy a quedar vendido el fin de semana.
Espero no se le ocurra a rajoy aceptar el rescate el sabado.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2012)

Big bang theory es la caña...


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

anda!! si yo tenía un nivelito marcado aquí en los 1441...!! ya no me acordaba!! ::


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Al final le tendre que dar un thanks al jato.... lo que mas miedo me da es que me voy a quedar vendido el fin de semana.
> Espero no se le ocurra a rajoy aceptar el rescate el sabado.....



No se preocupe. Va a estar ocupado con el regalito que le ha hecho la Frau en la cumbre...


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Guanas tardes :XX::XX::XX:

Fea vela la de hoy en el culibex ::


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Le han porculizado a Gamesa. Sigue bajista en el corto plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Guanas tardes :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Fea vela la de hoy en el culibex ::



aniquilador gayer que tal por la trinchera :


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aniquilador gayer que tal por la trinchera :



payaso no me hagas meterte en el ignore 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

vamos sp500 guanea more :baba:


----------



## Sipanha (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> payaso no me hagas meterte en el ignore 8:



No sirve de nada meterle en el ignore, estáis todo el dia quoteandolo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

bueno que pasen buen fin de semana mis bienamados , servidor cierra los cortos sp500 1449-1440 contado


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> anda!! si yo tenía un nivelito marcado aquí en los 1441...!! ya no me acordaba!! ::



Ya ven que en el nivel se mueve la cosa... el siguiente que tengo más o menos claro... está en los 1428!!!

FranR hablaba de los 1431... la verdad egggque a esta distancia... que más dará dos puntos más o dos puntos menos...

Yo desde aquí empiezo a recoger la cosecha... perooo... despacito... que tampoco hay tanta prisa, oiga...


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le han porculizado a Gamesa. Sigue bajista en el corto plazo.



Joer que mal rato, por lo menos esta por encima de 1,50. :´(


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joer que mal rato, por lo menos esta por encima de 1,50. :´(



Gamesa ha tenido un rebote alcista coincidiendo con el rebote alcista del culibex.

Cuando se imponga de nuevo la tendencia, en poco tiempo, comenzará de nuevo su caida.

Con paciencia la podréis pillar a 34 centimillos de mierda. ::


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Cuidado con la vela de Arch Coal .............. y Alpha.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gamesa ha tenido un rebote alcista coincidiendo con el rebote alcista del culibex.
> 
> Cuando se imponga de nuevo la tendencia, en poco tiempo, comenzará de nuevo su caida.
> 
> Con paciencia la podréis pillar a 34 centimillos de mierda. ::



No te toques tanto que todavía no ha empezado la caída.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Apple rompe con rotundidad de momento su línea de tendencia alcista. Por target, los 570 parecen fáciles pero hay que conseguirlos.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Where is Bernie's money?


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

La plata empeorando en el corto plazo y quizás también en el medio plazo. Ahora sí que se están empezando a poner cortos muchos inquietos. Si es una trampa, se van a hinchar a brasserie.


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Oct 2012)

31octubre, se prorrogan cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 31octubre, se prorrogan cortos



en serio gacelilla ? ahora podre cargar cortos desde un poco mas arriba :baba:


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 31octubre, se prorrogan cortos



Rescate a la vista? Stop al pánico


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

another hour in SP has gone.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en serio gacelilla ? ahora podre cargar cortos desde un poco mas arriba :baba:



Sí

La CNMV prorroga hasta el 31 de octubre la prohibición de ventas a corto - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

efectivamente... a final habrá que cerrar todo... so pena de que al final nos pandoreen... y es una pena con la bonita tarde que se ha quedado... nos quedan 3 horas para el cierre...


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Venga, a los 1400 en poco tiempo

Que hay prisa...


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La plata empeorando en el corto plazo y quizás también en el medio plazo. Ahora sí que se están empezando a poner cortos muchos inquietos. Si es una trampa, se van a hinchar a brasserie.



El oro tambien lleva lo suyo, el euro, menos en proporcion a los movimientos que hemos hecho esta tarde... casi nada...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

porque hasta el 31 de octubre ? ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> porque hasta el 31 de octubre ? ienso:



Halloween, está claro


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Se acerca el GAME OVER.

Cuidado con la decisión de demorar el regreso de las posiciones cortas.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gamesa ha tenido un rebote alcista coincidiendo con el rebote alcista del culibex.
> 
> Cuando se imponga de nuevo la tendencia, en poco tiempo, comenzará de nuevo su caida.
> 
> Con paciencia la podréis pillar a 34 centimillos de mierda. ::



Pues no lo entenderia, es de las pocas con los deberes en proceso, nada que ver con las demas mierdas. Triste espera.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues no lo entenderia, es de las pocas con los deberes en proceso, nada que ver con las demas mierdas. Triste espera.



Está fuera de mercado. Básicamente, no es competitiva sin matar los márgenes.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Quieren extender la prohibición de cortos 3 meses más.

La CNMV prorroga hasta el 31 de octubre el veto a las ventas a corto y pedirá extenderlo 3 meses más - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Quieren extender la prohibición de cortos 3 meses más.
> 
> La CNMV prorroga hasta el 31 de octubre el veto a las ventas a corto y pedirá extenderlo 3 meses más - elEconomista.es



3 meses mas sin operar en el culibex.


----------



## chameleon (19 Oct 2012)

esto es cosa de la elvira, que se le ha ocurrido que a bolsa baja por los cortos, y que sin ellos va a subir

preparemonos para los 4xxx


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

No sé que les parecerá a ustedes... y no lo hago con ánimo de meter la polítca en el hilo, que ya bastante hay por el foro. Pero ¿no creen que Aznar, que a muchos les parecía y les parece un cabrón con pintas, habría sido bastante más expeditivo con este ninguneo que nos hacen en europa?

Por otro lado, una idea que se podría lanzar, así a lo loco a ver quien la pilla, sería que Rajoy comentara en voz alta que hay que estudiar seriamente todas las opciones y que en una situación extrema habría que valorar que perjudica menos a los intereses nacionales, si aceptar un rescate y sus condiciones o declarar un impago parcial, temporal, reestructurable, etc... el simple comentario en voz alta... haría apretar muchos culos, creo yo... otra cosa es que Rajoy en ese papel sea creíble y otra más que esa fuera una medida a adoptar por el bigotes, que probablemente saldría por el lado opuesto.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> No sé que les parecerá a ustedes... y no lo hago con ánimo de meter la polítca en el hilo, que ya bastante hay por el foro. Pero ¿no creen que Aznar, que a muchos les parecía y les parece un cabrón con pintas, habría sido bastante más expeditivo con este ninguneo que nos hacen en europa?
> 
> Por otro lado, una idea que se podría lanzar, así a lo loco a ver quien la pilla, sería que Rajoy comentara en voz alta que hay que estudiar seriamente todas las opciones y que en una situación extrema habría que valorar que perjudica menos a los intereses nacionales, si aceptar un rescate y sus condiciones o declarar un impago parcial, temporal, reestructurable, etc... el simple comentario en voz alta... haría apretar muchos culos, creo yo... otra cosa es que Rajoy en ese papel sea creíble y otra más que esa fuera una medida a adoptar por el bigotes, que probablemente saldría por el lado opuesto.



no se puede hacer eso chavalin , la crisis de confianza hundiria europa y el hundimiento de europa hundiria aun mas a ejpain


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> efectivamente... a final habrá que cerrar todo... so pena de que al final nos pandoreen... y es una pena con la bonita tarde que se ha quedado... nos quedan 3 horas para el cierre...




Señal alcista, VIX loco +10.00:cook:


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Como el VIX cierre en semanal por encima de 16,80 va a haber tomate...


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> esto es cosa de la elvira, que se le ha ocurrido que a bolsa baja por los cortos, y que sin ellos va a subir
> 
> preparemonos para los 4xxx



Correcto, esto es peligrosísimo, especialmente por el efecto psicológico que tiene entre la gacelada: no hay cortos, no caerá. Y todo esto en una clara formación de techo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Correcto, esto es peligrosísimo, especialmente por el efecto psicológico que tiene entre la gacelada: no hay cortos, no caerá. Y todo esto en una clara formación de techo.



ahora ya vemos el techo gacelon :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> No sé que les parecerá a ustedes... y no lo hago con ánimo de meter la polítca en el hilo, que ya bastante hay por el foro. Pero *¿no creen que Aznar, que a muchos les parecía y les parece un cabrón con pintas, habría sido bastante más expeditivo con este ninguneo que nos hacen en europa?*
> 
> Por otro lado, una idea que se podría lanzar, así a lo loco a ver quien la pilla, sería que Rajoy comentara en voz alta que hay que estudiar seriamente todas las opciones y que en una situación extrema habría que valorar que perjudica menos a los intereses nacionales, si aceptar un rescate y sus condiciones o declarar un impago parcial, temporal, reestructurable, etc... el simple comentario en voz alta... haría apretar muchos culos, creo yo... otra cosa es que Rajoy en ese papel sea creíble y otra más que esa fuera una medida a adoptar por el bigotes, que probablemente saldría por el lado opuesto.



¿Ninguneo de ellos a nosotros?

¿Con un paro del 25%, sector industrial parado en seco, pozo negro autonómico y deuda astronómica...?, ¿nos tienen ellos que pedir disculpas a nosotros que estamos medio muertos?

¿quién manda aquí?

::


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Correcto, esto es peligrosísimo, especialmente por el efecto psicológico que tiene entre la gacelada: no hay cortos, no caerá. Y todo esto en una clara formación de techo.



Son las señales para seguir atrapando gacelas.

Es su destino. Sus pérdidas son nuestras plusvis.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Anda que si el SP me cierra con un -2% como pedí antes.... :baba:


----------



## chameleon (19 Oct 2012)

y bajada de volumen, y ademas el efecto que consigue es forzar a los hedge a no poder protegerse de las caidas, con lo que no les queda otro remedio que salir completamente de las posiciones a mercado


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Bah

No es para fliparse mucho , bajadita hasta los 1400 y después retomar el rally alcista hasta los 1500.


----------



## wetpiñata (19 Oct 2012)

Juas, juas y rejuas

Bankia registra 210 peticiones de visita para los 1.100 inmuebles subastados - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora ya vemos el techo gacelon :fiufiu:



Suerte que estás tú, hamijo, porque yo no doy una


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Estan jugando con los 3k en Nasdaq, apuesto a que los rompen.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado con la vela de Arch Coal .............. y Alpha.



En ANR en 8.8$ está un gap

te refieres a eso???


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Estan jugando con los 3k en Nasdaq, apuesto a que los rompen.



Con paciencia,... ya se sabe.


----------



## chameleon (19 Oct 2012)

vamos afilando los cuchillos

rep y ele a 9 eur
pero el que me gusta es mi chicharro prometedor, por debajo de 1 eur... abg...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Abengoa no ha puesto en la calle a no se cuantos miles de trabajadores?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Quieren extender la prohibición de cortos 3 meses más.
> 
> La CNMV prorroga hasta el 31 de octubre el veto a las ventas a corto y pedirá extenderlo 3 meses más - elEconomista.es



hijod de fruta............


----------



## chameleon (19 Oct 2012)

y parece que andan mal de pasta, bah... fundamentales
de 0.85 a 4.50 eur en 18 meses


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Juas, juas y rejuas
> 
> Bankia registra 210 peticiones de visita para los 1.100 inmuebles subastados - elEconomista.es



Supongo que los 210 peticiones seran de propietarios que quieren vender y estan mirando como anda la competencia.

Los super chollos estan refinanciandolos, los chollos se los han quedado, los malos los meten en paquetes para las inmobiliarias y los zulos malisimos los ponen en la web.

Con lo que no vale la pena ni perder el tiempo con ellos.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Juas, juas y rejuas
> 
> Bankia registra 210 peticiones de visita para los 1.100 inmuebles subastados - elEconomista.es



Ññññ... sí, eg que... la comercial de zona está toa rica... yo he ido a ver cinco o seis... más majaaa.... bueno, estooo... les dejo que he quedado... :: ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

fap-fap-fap


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bah
> 
> No es para fliparse mucho , bajadita hasta los 1400 y después retomar el rally alcista hasta los 1500.



Yo sigo pensando que es bastante probable ver nuevos máximos en el mercado español antes de girarnos a la baja, pero eso no quita que lo poco que le pueda quedar no compense el riesgo de estar comprado. Hablo siempre para el inversor tranquilo, que es el perfil más típico.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que es bastante probable ver nuevos máximos en el mercado español antes de girarnos a la baja, pero eso no quita que lo poco que le pueda quedar no compense el riesgo de estar comprado. Hablo siempre para el inversor tranquilo, que es el perfil más típico.



Los niveles son clarísimos: 8200 y 7600.

Sería muy bonito terminar esta mascarada de los últimos 2 meses con un doble techo ::


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Según veo yo, los 1431 los ha tocado ¿eh? de lejos, pero tocados...


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

En velas de 30 min. la media de 50 está muy cerca de cruzar hacia abajo a la de 200... máximo dos velas más...


----------



## chameleon (19 Oct 2012)

vix supera resistencia de 17, +13%


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Está fuera de mercado. Básicamente, no es competitiva sin matar los márgenes.



Discrepo, es un valor con mucho recorrido.

Más de 1,5 euros hacia abajo.
Más de 6 euros hacia arriba.

La dirección no te la digo


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se puede hacer eso chavalin , la crisis de confianza hundiria europa y el hundimiento de europa hundiria aun mas a ejpain



Le dan muchas vueltas y evitan lo obvio. RameroJoy a la puta calle y punto. Medio problema arreglado.

*El éxito y el mérito no está en las ideas, está en la ejecución.*


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> vix supera resistencia de 17, +13%



Le da juego a usted el vix? en tal caso ¿puedo preguntar qué instrumento usa? etn?


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> En ANR en 8.8$ está un gap
> 
> te refieres a eso???



Tiene buena pinta pero puede darse un buen viaje hacia abajo a poco que sufra el mercado global tan bien influenciado por el SP.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le dan muchas vueltas y evitan lo obvio. RameroJoy a la puta calle y punto. Medio problema arreglado.
> 
> *El éxito y el mérito no está en las ideas, está en la ejecución.*



seguidor de Ram Charan... ?


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> seguidor de Ram Charan... ?



NPI quién es el gayer ese ::

Cosecha propia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le dan muchas vueltas y evitan lo obvio. RameroJoy a la puta calle y punto. Medio problema arreglado.
> 
> *El éxito y el mérito no está en las ideas, está en la ejecución.*



Es más o menos lo que digo yo, " uno es lo que hace, no lo que dice".

Por eso cuando me preguntan por el Rajao digo: 

"Es un vago y un inútil"

[hace poco y lo que hace, no sirve para nada]


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

¿le suena ahora?

Before becoming a full-time consultant in 1978, Charan taught at the Harvard Business School, the Kellogg School of Management, and Boston University.[1]

Charan is not married and has no children. At age 67, he purchased his first apartment in Dallas, TX. Before this purchase, he did not have a home and spent every night in a hotel room or at an associate's residence. *His assistants in Dallas send him new clothes via courier and he returns his dirty laundry to them*

Esto último me suena un poco a leyenda. Lo de la ropa nueva, vale, pero ¿que pasa que en los hoteles no tiene servicio de lavandería?

En fin, en todo caso, es una leyenda del management...


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Advanced Micro Devices se va a tirar hoy el pisto con más del 10% de acciones intercambiadas. Los HFT se deben estar fapeando encima de los micros de estos tipos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> seguidor de Ram Charan... ?



Janus es más seguidor de esta


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es más o menos lo que digo yo, " uno es lo que hace, no lo que dice".
> 
> Por eso cuando me preguntan por el Rajao digo:
> 
> ...



Si coincide lo dicho con lo hecho entonces es coherente.
Si coincide lo pensado con lo dicho entonces es transparente.
Si encima está bien hecho entonces es ............. no es español.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

Jo que prisas tienes los usanos


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿le suena ahora?
> 
> Before becoming a full-time consultant in 1978, Charan taught at the Harvard Business School, the Kellogg School of Management, and Boston University.[1]
> 
> ...



Pensaba que era el inventor del suajili.:o


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Estamos en finde ::

[YOUTUBE]CZiEQwt5jWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus es más seguidor de esta



A esta la empañaba las gafas.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Hoygan, con calma :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]n9Dulr9k8zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Ahora se lleva el estilo joderte hasta el infinito si tienes acciones bluchips del Nasdaq, NOKIA y ahora AMD el mismo juego, saber donde está el suelo, luego PUMPEo del bueno.

OCZ y AMD, tengo algunas en cartera, acabo de pillar un lote de oferta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Que tío el bertok! Se debe de haber visto todos los vídeos de marranillas bailando de todo el yutú!


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A esta la empañaba las gafas.



seguro que la lefabas ::8:


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tío el bertok! Se debe de haber visto todos los vídeos de marranillas bailando de todo el yutú!



De marranillas nada, *son señoritas* ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

LOL operación cerrad las Morgan!

18.38->17.31 dos días 

Buen finde!


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> seguro que la lefabas ::8:



Me refiero que la meaba. El venero lo reservo para señoritas de postín.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Sr. donpepito, ha comprado las AMD hoy?

Le están dando bien duro, no cree?


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Todas las que estaban atacando o superando resistencias, están cayendo con fuerza aunque no con mucho volumen. Anoten este tipo de temas importantes. La gafas empañadas molestan para según que cosas.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Si, me funciono bien la estrategia con NOKIA, entrando en niveles de 2.10 y comprando lotes en 1.8x a 1.7x ... las solté en agosto, ahora la veo carilla.

AMD , no la veo mal para dejarla crecer, imagina que la compra NVIDIA...


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Mucho me temo que veremos los Nasderos 2.9xx al cierre, tienen un plan en marcha para la prox semana.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Los rumores del día... MS posible comprador de AMD...


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me refiero que la meaba. El venero lo reservo para señoritas de postín.



ya,ya, ....


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

Ufff... doctores... no huelen a posible masacre al cierre...??


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Mucho me temo que veremos los Nasderos 2.9xx al cierre, tienen un plan en marcha para la prox semana.



Déjalas girar con calma. Las vas a poder pillar mucho más abajo.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tío el bertok! Se debe de haber visto todos los vídeos de marranillas bailando de todo el yutú!



Dedicado ::

[YOUTUBE]--RMswaqTJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

He aprendido que no hay que ir detrás del precio, el solito viene a casa!

Si bajan a 1.xx compro+... no veo BK en AMD.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

servidor no puede creer que el personal tenga tan poco coñocimiento :ouch:

es que no ven que el nasdaq100 tiene un HCH de manual con pullback y que a partir de ayer se va a por el objetivo , pobres gacelas comehierba siempre confiando en los sistemah IA ::


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2012)

Yo dejó todo a punto para cerrar, enhorabuena a lod premiados. El sistema sobre SP ha funcionado de muerte 30 puntos medidos. Nos vemos y niveles Ibex pañ lunes


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor no puede creer que el personal tenga tan poco coñocimiento :ouch:
> 
> es que no ven que el nasdaq100 tiene un HCH de manual con pullback y que a partir de ayer se va a por el objetivo , pobres gacelas comehierba siempre confiando en los sistemah IA ::



maestro muestrenos el otro grafico :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

*!!! Vaaaaaaamos coño !!!
*
*Putas gacelas, os vamos a comer el alma.*


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Parada en 2.800, pero con las elecciones, lo dejaran para Finales del prox mes.


----------



## atman (19 Oct 2012)

BUen finde, master chief!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Dedicado ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]--RMswaqTJg[/YOUTUBE]









SAbes lo que esto significa,no? 


Ale paentro en AMD (uno que quiere ser inversoh a largo plazo. Si baja donde creo que puede bajar, le meto otro paquetito)


----------



## jaialro (19 Oct 2012)

que coño ha pasado hoy?, no me gusta nada la ostia del S&P i el Dow. Hoya sabía que iba a ser bajista, pero la ostia de hoy no me la esperaba. No me da buena espina.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> maestro muestrenos el otro grafico :Aplauso:



nisiquiera agradeces con un thanks huevonazo :8:


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SAbes lo que esto significa,no?
> 
> 
> Ale paentro en AMD (uno que quiere ser inversoh a largo plazo. Si baja donde creo que puede bajar, le meto otro paquetito)



Ni puta idea. Sólo sé de mujeres y de demonios 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Los rumores del día... MS posible comprador de AMD...



...y que MS compre Nokia??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni puta idea. Sólo sé de mujeres y de demonios 8:



coj.ones, que ese video ya lo posteé. (Adelantamiento.... :

Tán finicas las coreanas :baba:

(menudo chorrazo cerrando las Morgan Stanley en mínimos diarios! Como coño era eso...vender caro y recomprar barato :XX


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Ese rumor está demasiado difundido, de hecho GOOGLE la ha pifiao con la compra de MOTOROLA... de ahí las perdidas que arrastra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

La van a liar parda en el ibex.....
Desde que tocó techo entre el 14 y el 24 sept, los mínimos son cada vez más profundos. Como dice Claca, pudiera ser que volviera a los 8200 o por ahí, mamoneando un poco más al calor de la prohibición de cortos. En una de estas se marca una vela MV y deja a la gacelada tiritando..... ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La van a liar parda en el ibex.....
> Desde que tocó techo entre el 14 y el 24 sept, los mínimos son cada vez más profundos. Como dice Claca, pudiera ser que volviera a los 8200 o por ahí, mamoneando un poco más al calor de la prohibición de cortos. En una de estas se marca una vela MV y deja a la gacelada tiritando..... ienso:



ya esta el otro igualito que claca , ahora los gacelones ven el techo :ouch:

techo desvelado por humilde servidor :vomito:


----------



## Jarlaxe (19 Oct 2012)

¿AMD bonita barata para los 2$? Al final el pirata tenia razon,se va acercando. ::


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> servidor no puede creer que el personal tenga tan poco coñocimiento :ouch:
> 
> es que no ven que el nasdaq100 tiene un HCH de manual con pullback y que a partir de ayer se va a por el objetivo , pobres gacelas comehierba siempre confiando en los sistemah IA ::



Por una vez, you are right. It's a pity that you don't get money for smart invesments.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Comprar unos centimillos +barato no significa nada, si te pierdes el subiDÓN,DÓN... SVNT NOKIA


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SAbes lo que esto significa,no?
> 
> 
> Ale paentro en AMD (uno que quiere ser inversoh a largo plazo. Si baja donde creo que puede bajar, le meto otro paquetito)



Oh my god, *el minuto 10:50 es mítico*.

[YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por una vez, you are right. It's a pity that you don't get money for smart invesments.



eh soltado ese que ya no tiene mucho recorrido porque el personal es muy desagradecido , aun me guardo un grafico de los que parten sistemah IA


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eh soltado ese que ya no tiene mucho recorrido porque el personal es muy desagradecido , aun me guardo un grafico de los que parten sistemah IA



Eres grande, el poder está en no contar lo que uno sabe que el resto no sabe aun sabiendo que saber es poder ya que saber lo que otros no saben supone saber que sabes como el que más sabe de los que saben.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Comprar unos centimillos +barato no significa nada, si te pierdes el subiDÓN,DÓN... SVNT NOKIA



Pues eso, vamos a ser larguistas coñññññño!

A por el llathe oooeeeeeeeeeee
A por el llathe ooeeeeeee
A por el llathe oe
A por el llathe oe oe oe



::


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Recuerden, una Y a t e anterior, no garantiza un futuro Y a t e, el mercado está en modo HDLGP en real time.

Pilla beneficios es el lema desde 2012 para DP HF v2.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Oh my god, *el minuto 10:50 es mítico*.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]



Buen aporte Janus.

Está de puta madre :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Oh my god, *el minuto 10:50 es mítico*.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]



Mola muchísimo ese video... a ver si me lo bajo en MP3


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SAbes lo que esto significa,no?
> 
> 
> Ale paentro en AMD (uno que quiere ser inversoh a largo plazo. Si baja donde creo que puede bajar, le meto otro paquetito)



Hay hueco?. Never entrar cuchillo caer sin quitarse de debajo.


----------



## donpepito (19 Oct 2012)

Siempre hay tiempo para perder dinero, AMD la recuerdo del 2009, algunos ilustres de este hilo compraron en 3.xx y 4.xx luego subieron hasta 9.xx en diciembre2009.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mola muchísimo ese video... a ver si me lo bajo en MP3



Que ricas las alemanas del 01:30.

Que nos invadan ya de una puta vez, coño. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

Janus, que desagradable es a veces.

A ese le cae un cuchillo, que digo, el hacha de batalla de Gimli y le sale por la boca sin rasguño alguno!

Respecto a mi _hogete_, no se preocupe. Ta to controlao. :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Oct 2012)

Janus awebao seguro que la foto es tuya de ti , eres mas enfermo :vomito:


----------



## SAMPLERKING (19 Oct 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/43XMdlYleNE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Que nos invadan ya de una puta vez, coño. 8:[/QUOTE]


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, que desagradable es a veces.
> 
> A ese le cae un cuchillo, que digo, el hacha de batalla de Gimli y le sale por la boca sin rasguño alguno!
> 
> Respecto a mi _hogete_, no se preocupe. Ta to controlao. :cook:



Janus es una gran tipo ::


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Trina se va a dar un buen tortazo bursátil. Ahí queda, plusvis muy fiables salvo gamberrada.


----------



## paulistano (19 Oct 2012)

Los que invertis en USA, tenéis cuenta en dólares, verdad?

Es que la ultima vez que operé con bankinter me metieron una crujida en el spread del cambio bastante considerable....


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Piratón, le voy a acompañar con 2000 titulillos con stop de unos céntimos. Si se pone subiendo un poco en apertura, al punto de entrada.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Esa vela final del SP500 ......

Ni diox quiere quedarse abierto. Saben que viene el nuke !!!


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los que invertis en USA, tenéis cuenta en dólares, verdad?
> 
> Es que la ultima vez que operé con bankinter me metieron una crujida en el spread del cambio bastante considerable....



Yo uso IG Markets ahora y solo se aplica el cambio de divisa sobre la plusvalía o minusvalía. Es decir, no tienes riesgo de tipo de divisa. Lo que ganas o pierdes se convierte a euros el día que cierras la posición y a lo que esté en ese momento.


----------



## peseteuro (19 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los que invertis en USA, tenéis cuenta en dólares, verdad?
> 
> Es que la ultima vez que operé con bankinter me metieron una crujida en el spread del cambio bastante considerable....



Para meter mucha caña a USA no hay nada más rentable que optar por InteractiveBrokers porque vía broker nacional te pelan vivo


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2012)

La casta no se jode

Prórroga al veto a los 'cortos' para proteger a Popular en su ampliación - elEconomista.es


----------



## boquiman (19 Oct 2012)

Que empiece la fiesta !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peseteuro (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La casta no se jode
> 
> Prórroga al veto a los 'cortos' para proteger a Popular en su ampliación - elEconomista.es



Bueno sólo una semana más porque no creo que luego le concedan los otros 3 meses que piden. No hay argumentos ahora después de una subida de un 30% en 2 meses


----------



## carvil (19 Oct 2012)

Pasaba a saludar ::


<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/doeJSspVL5Y?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Salu2


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

boquiman dijo:


> Que empiece la fiesta !!!!!!!!!!!!!



A la de la alcachofa la daba un buen garrotazo ::

[YOUTUBE]gdJl2fkMJ9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Jaaaaaanus, dedicado::

[YOUTUBE]oJLqHZ02GvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Llegó la hora

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../355833-alemania-cierra-puertas-a-espana.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegó la hora
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../355833-alemania-cierra-puertas-a-espana.html


----------



## juanfer (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegó la hora
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../355833-alemania-cierra-puertas-a-espana.html



Los que vayan largos en banquitos pequeños les van a encular. 

No va a entrar liquidez UE y con cortos prohibidos.


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Que vayan a llorar al maestro armero.

Bien que les ha avisado.

Creo y confío que toda la banca patria se tendrán que comer ampliaciones entre el 50% y el 75%.

Eso hace pupa


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La casta no se jode
> 
> Prórroga al veto a los 'cortos' para proteger a Popular en su ampliación - elEconomista.es



Les va a dar igual porque para que un valor suba lo que hace falta es que compren sus acciones y eso no lo logra ninguna prohibición de cortos. Cuando venga el Santander y el BBVA con sus ampliaciones tochas ..... a ver qué hacen. La audiencia del foro está claro que va a hacer fap, fap, fap, fap ...............


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaaanus, dedicado::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oJLqHZ02GvQ[/YOUTUBE]



Mola pero está mejor el show de Dimitri (sobre el 1h45m del que puse el link).


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegó la hora
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../355833-alemania-cierra-puertas-a-espana.html



Menudas dosis de realidad que esta recibiendo Mariano, en unos meses le vemos chapurrear aleman. Los graficos de popular y Abengoa han entrado en el top de los historicos por meritos propios junto a astroc,colonial o terra


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mola pero está mejor el show de Dimitri (sobre el 1h45m del que puse el link).



Tío, este chaval es un fuera de serie. Escúchalo, te va a gustar.

[YOUTUBE]FU5hXwbrsLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Menudas dosis de realidad que esta recibiendo Mariano, en unos meses le vemos chapurrear aleman. Los graficos de popular y Abengoa han entrado en el top de los historicos por meritos propios junto a astroc,colonial o terra



A Popular le queda muuuucho por sufrir.

No money, no party.

Ya verás ahora cómo empiezan a soltar los pisos a precio de mercado, a hacer ampliaciones monstruosas, .....

No cometáis la imprudencia de acercaros a los banquitos. Van a estar muy, muy baratos


----------



## azkunaveteya (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que vayan a llorar al maestro armero.
> 
> Bien que les ha avisado.
> 
> ...



O vendes divisiones enteras, ah no, que el SAN ya lo ha hecho, o pones en venta el negocio de hinternec, ah no, que el POP ya lo ha hecho, o dices a las buenas que no vas a dar ni beneficio ni dividendo durante 3 años.....

sí, esta ultima opcion me gusta mas


----------



## ponzi (19 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A Popular le queda muuuucho por sufrir.
> 
> No money, no party.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo con mi filosofia, si una emp no cumple una calidad minima para mi no existe , da igual lo barata que este. Ahora mismo los pisos estan bajando a una velocidad de vertigo no quiero ni imaginarme como quedaran esos balances.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2012)

Jefe carbonero,

Me parece que las carboneras se están dando la vuelta, ¿no le parece?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo uso IG Markets ahora y solo se aplica el cambio de divisa sobre la plusvalía o minusvalía. Es decir, no tienes riesgo de tipo de divisa. Lo que ganas o pierdes se convierte a euros el día que cierras la posición y a lo que esté en ese momento.



¿También miras el volumen con IG?


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches,

Jato, cuida de la reina, recuerda que un Lannister siempre paga sus deudas ::


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Jato, cuida de la reina, recuerda que un Lannister siempre paga sus deudas ::



En el ajedrez los movimientos que mas daño hacen son justamente los mas inexperados tanto por su origen como por su forma.La pieza que mas cumple estas condiciones no es la reina,si no el caballo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

GE, McDonald's give Wall Street a black eye on '87 crash date | Reuters

creo que deben leer


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

Gran post de Azku en el hilo *Road to Corralito*.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...290-the-road-to-corralito-40.html#post7475593


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que vayan a llorar al maestro armero.
> 
> Bien que les ha avisado.
> 
> ...





Janus dijo:


> Les va a dar igual porque para que un valor suba lo que hace falta es que compren sus acciones y eso no lo logra ninguna prohibición de cortos. Cuando venga el Santander y el BBVA con sus ampliaciones tochas ..... a ver qué hacen. La audiencia del foro está claro que va a hacer fap, fap, fap, fap ...............





bertok dijo:


> A Popular le queda muuuucho por sufrir.
> 
> No money, no party.
> 
> ...




Los bancos pequeños se van a la mierda, los bancos pequeños tienen el rating de bonobasura y aun escalon. No se pueden financiar en los mercados, en la bolsa con una tendencia bajista y no pudiendo cargar cortos nadie va a entrar, y la Alemania ya ha dicho que como muy pronto los bancos españoles no van a recibir un euro hasta enero 2013, yo pienso que no va haber rescate ni bancario ni total, solo se rescata algo que piensas que se va a salvar, y aqui no hay salvación.

Los grandes tendran que dejar de dar divindendos 3 o 4 años y con alguna ampliación sobreviviran ademas sus principales beneficios vienen de fuera.

Además SAN ha empezando la guerra de los depositos con depositos al 4%, con lo que les van a quitar a la unica via de captar capital que es via depositos.

Los pisitos si los malvenden encima les van a joder mas los balances.

Los bancos pezqueñines no sobreviviran, solo les queda BCE y tambien les van a cerrar las puertas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

Nos o lo había colgado, es muy divertido.

Ganmang Mas style (a partir del minuto 0:58)

El Mas Style - Televisió de Catalunya

Bon dia!


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Oct 2012)

Al final se confirmó el salto del vix, que no sólo rompe la resistencia en 17 sino que hace un cierre por encima de la banda media de Bollinger en semanal: se ha abierto el camino hacia 19. A la espera de que lo confirme el Sr. Jato con sus Mistery Charts #2 & #3 parece que entramos en risk off (que ya tocaba desde el mes pasado) y a Obama que le den.

Después de una provechosa semana gracias a un místico salto de fe el viernes 12 no queda otra que volver a la trinchera. A partir del domingo van a llover hostias y volar patadas ninja en el coso nacional, el patio europeo y el circo mundial.

Me aterroriza pensar como se va a poner el temita catalán pasadas las elecciones gallegas y vascas...

Y ahora, después de la follada de la Merkel, todas las esperanzas en conseguir arrancar el programa de compras del BCE pidiendo una "línea de crédito" pero sin usarla. Vamos... como pedir una hipoteca para cobrar el seguro asociado sin comprar la casa: Ejpain, home of el bombero-torero


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

Están secos y cada vez que pillan cuatro duros los meten en deuda pública.

Viva el crowding out!

No os acerquéis a un banco, que sus van a crujir.

Prestámos preconcedidos: prepárese a pagar al menos un 12% de interés 









juanfer dijo:


> Los bancos pequeños se van a la mierda, los bancos pequeños tienen el rating de bonobasura y aun escalon. No se pueden financiar en los mercados, en la bolsa con una tendencia bajista y no pudiendo cargar cortos nadie va a entrar, y la Alemania ya ha dicho que como muy pronto los bancos españoles no van a recibir un euro hasta enero 2013, yo pienso que no va haber rescate ni bancario ni total, solo se rescata algo que piensas que se va a salvar, y aqui no hay salvación.
> 
> Los grandes tendran que dejar de dar divindendos 3 o 4 años y con alguna ampliación sobreviviran ademas sus principales beneficios vienen de fuera.
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Están secos y cada vez que pillan cuatro duros los meten en deuda pública.
> 
> Viva el crowding out!
> 
> ...



A mi ing me ha preconcedido uno al 8,9% pero no tengo intencion de cogerlo.Esto como va...ofrecen credito a quien no lo quiere no?


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jefe carbonero,
> 
> Me parece que las carboneras se están dando la vuelta, ¿no le parece?



Están en un momento en el que han subido mucho y con volumen. Buena señal pero por contra están en resistencias y superándolas ..... y han aparecido correcciones. Es mejor esperar para los que quieran entrar y asegurar plusvis quienes las tengan. Se ha subido mucho por lo que la corrección puede ser importante.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿También miras el volumen con IG?



Yes, sir ...............................................


----------



## Raponchi (20 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Jato, cuida de la reina, recuerda que un Lannister siempre paga sus deudas ::



Vaya cara de chungo que tiene el jato.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo sigo con mi filosofia, si una emp no cumple una calidad minima para mi no existe , da igual lo barata que este. Ahora mismo los pisos estan bajando a una velocidad de vertigo no quiero ni imaginarme como quedaran esos balances.



El Popular está reconociendo PARTE de su problema y muchos creen que como ha tomado la delantera, está haciendo todo lo que tiene que hacer. Pero no está haciendo TODO porque eso le significa borrarse del mapa. No se dejen engañar. Ahí tienen la experiencia de Bankia que había hecho los deberes varias veces pero la lógica se impone y la verán en céntimos y pocos.

De todo esto sale una reflexión, los que comienzan a reconocer sus problemas ..... languidecen en los mercados y ahí surge el continuo rechazo a ajustarse por el sector en general. No piensen mucho, está todo hecho una mierda y los máximos exponentes serán SAN y BBVA a quienes solo el volumen les está dando tiempo, que no salvando.

Estos dos bancos tienen mierda a barullo pero están protegidos por el gobierno porque son quienes les compran su mierda de bonos. En cuanto se complique mínimamente los negocios en Brasil y México .... van a ver lo que es un rayo McQueen. Y no duden que Brasil va a tener problemas. Es un burbujón tremendo. Es un país con infinitas posibilidades que ha dado un salto cuántico por su cada vez más importante autosuficiencia energética pero tiene dos grandes problemas.
-Lo han llevado mucho más allá de lo razonable y simplemente necesita un gran ajuste para después intentar seguir progresando.
-Tienen una corrupción rampante que se va a exhacerbar cuando llegue el ajuste.


----------



## vyk (20 Oct 2012)

Y como siempre, mientas llueven y seguiran lloviendo hostias como panes, yo apalancado en SAN. Va a ser divertido...::


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los bancos pequeños se van a la mierda, los bancos pequeños tienen el rating de bonobasura y aun escalon. No se pueden financiar en los mercados, en la bolsa con una tendencia bajista y no pudiendo cargar cortos nadie va a entrar, y la Alemania ya ha dicho que como muy pronto los bancos españoles no van a recibir un euro hasta enero 2013, yo pienso que no va haber rescate ni bancario ni total, solo se rescata algo que piensas que se va a salvar, y aqui no hay salvación.
> 
> Los grandes tendran que dejar de dar divindendos 3 o 4 años y con alguna ampliación sobreviviran ademas sus principales beneficios vienen de fuera.
> 
> ...



Alemania va a comprar media España a precio de saldo.

Qué diferencia respecto a hace 80 años!!!
Han aprendido que en los días que hoy corren, no se puede ir dando cañonazos, que la guerra económica es más efectiva. Van a conquistar un país entero sin pegar ni un tiro.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi ing me ha preconcedido uno al 8,9% pero no tengo intencion de cogerlo.Esto como va...ofrecen credito a quien no lo quiere no?



Los bancos siempre tienen creditos preconcedidos a según que clientes. Al menos hasta ahora.

PD: te consideran mejor cliente que a mi, mi preconcedido está a un 9,85% en ING.


----------



## peseteuro (20 Oct 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Y como siempre, mientas llueven y seguiran lloviendo hostias como panes, yo apalancado en SAN. Va a ser divertido...::



Apalancado a corto tendrás buena recompensa :


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alemania va a comprar media España a precio de saldo.
> 
> Qué diferencia respecto a hace 80 años!!!
> Han aprendido que en los días que hoy corren, no se puede ir dando cañonazos, que la guerra económica es más efectiva. Van a conquistar un país entero sin pegar ni un tiro.



Hablan con un griego que vive solo me contaba que ha pagado 700€ de luz en 1 mes 200 de consumo y 500 de impuestos. Los alemanes se van a cobrar la deuda via recibo de luz. Controlan las electricas. Casi un sueldo se va solo con la luz. Aqui sera igual.

Los alemanes solo si consiguen acceso a las empresas estrategicas nos daran rescate, sino Nein.

Es mucho mas facil controlar el pais asi.


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yes, sir ...............................................



¿Como? ¿Y en que valores/indices?


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Como? ¿Y en que valores/indices?



En cualquier valor y cualquier cruce de divisa. También en commodities. No en índices.


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Los bancos siempre tienen creditos preconcedidos a según que clientes. Al menos hasta ahora.
> 
> PD: te consideran mejor cliente que a mi, mi preconcedido está a un 9,85% en ING.



El FROB se lo deja al 8%, les estan haciendo un favor. Eso de euroibor + 0.5 olvidense. Muchos bancos pezqueñines solo podran coger del FROB.


----------



## vyk (20 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Apalancado a corto tendrás buena recompensa :



¿Apalancado corto o apalancado a corto (plazo)? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2012)

Wall Street teme sufrir otro "lunes negro" un cuarto de siglo después - Yahoo! Finanzas España

Nueva York, 18 oct (EFE).- Un cuarto de siglo después de que un huracán llamado "lunes negro" arrasara los mercados de valores de todo el mundo y la bolsa de Nueva York viviera la que hasta hoy en día sigue siendo la peor jornada de su historia, Wall Street teme que una sangría similar sea "inevitable".

"Los desplomes son una característica inevitable del mundo de la inversión porque todos los mercados, en mayor o menor medida, están dominados por sus grandes inversores", dice Mark Hubert, del portal de información financiera Market Watch, en base al estudio "Teoría de grandes fluctuaciones en la actividad del mercado de valores".

El informe, elaborado entre otros por el profesor de la Universidad de Nueva York Xavier Gabaix, afirma que cuando esos inversores venden en masa arrastran consigo al conjunto del mercado y predice que una caída de al menos el 20 % en un solo día ocurre de media cada 104 años, aunque se puede producir en cualquier momento.

Esas previsiones hacen temblar a los inversores neoyorquinos a un día para que se cumpla el veinticinco aniversario del "lunes negro", el 19 de octubre de 1987, cuando el Dow Jones (DJI: ^DJI - noticias) de Industriales, el índice de referencia del parqué neoyorquino, se desplomó 508 puntos o un 22,6 % hasta quedar en las 1.738,74 unidades.

Una caída de una magnitud similar equivaldría hoy en día a restar más de 3.000 puntos a ese indicador y preocupa especialmente cuando se recuerda que el Dow Jones se encuentra actualmente solo a cuatro puntos porcentuales de su máximo histórico, las 14.164,53 unidades a las que cerró el 9 de octubre de 2007.

"Nos estamos mintiendo a nosotros mismos si creemos que las reformas regulatorias como los 'interruptores automáticos' (el sistema que restringe los precios a los que se puede vender en corto o al descubierto una acción con el fin de evitar movimientos especulativos) van a ser capaces de prevenirlo", advierte Hulbert.

*El crack del 87 o "lunes negro" borró de un plumazo medio billón de dólares de Wall Street y superó incluso la caída del 12,8 % que sufrió el Dow Jones el 28 de octubre de 1929, considerada como el inicio de la Gran Depresión, aunque aquella estuvo seguida un día después por otro desplome del 11,7 %.*

El "lunes negro" tuvo su prólogo el viernes precedente, cuando el Dow Jones se dejó el 4,6 % ó 108 puntos en medio de un clima de temor a una devaluación del dólar, pero nadie imaginaba entonces que en la próxima sesión bursátil el pánico cundiría en Wall Street y que ese índice se desplomaría 508 puntos.

El crack del 87 incluso pilló desprevenido a Alan Greenspan, que hacía dos meses había sido nombrado presidente de la Reserva Federal (banco central) de EEUU y que ese lunes volaba a Dallas (Texas) para acudir al día siguiente a una reunión de la Asociación de Banqueros Estadounidenses.

*Cuando aterrizó, Greenspan preguntó qué había pasado con la bolsa y un ayudante le dijo que había bajado "cinco, cero, ocho". El presidente de la Fed se mostró satisfecho porque entendió que solo había caído 5,08 puntos, pero la cara del asesor le reveló que en realidad había caído 508 puntos, según recuerda en su libro "La era de la turbulencia"*.
"Puede que las reformas regulatorias que se han puesto en marcha desde entonces no puedan prevenir totalmente que ocurra algo parecido de nuevo, pero definitivamente pueden evitar que las cosas lleguen tan alto y lograr que la caída sea menor", dijo a Efe el profesor de la Universidad de Cornell Robert Hockett.

Hockett recuerda que en 1987 los programas automáticos de inversión provocaron un efecto "bola de nieve", puesto que lanzaban órdenes de venta de forma automática cuando los precios de las acciones llegaban a un punto determinado, un problema que a juicio del economista sí que ha sido resulto con mecanismos como los "interruptores automáticos".

"No es que ahora seamos incapaces de sufrir desplomes, booms o burbujas, pero sí que hemos empezado a darnos cuenta de que es importante poner atención a los factores procíclicos", añade el economista, que en cualquier caso alerta de que la crisis de deuda europea y los problemas fiscales sin resolver en EEUU suponen un "peligro sustancial" de que un "lunes negro" se pueda repetir.
Teresa de Miguel


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Están secos y cada vez que pillan cuatro duros los meten en deuda pública.
> 
> Viva el crowding out!
> 
> ...



Lo que van a crujir va a ser el consumo. Compren compren se lo financiamos baratito al 12%.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

Esta crisis, su profundidad y la insultante ineptitud de nuestros gobernantes ..... 

VA A GENERAR UNA OPORTUNIDAD HISTORICA PARA QUIENES ESTEN PREPARADOS.

Las oportunidades históricas, con rendimientos impresionantes, no serán muchas pero ahí van a estar para quienes se hayan preparado. Para los listos va a haber un incremento de riqueza brutal pero va a ser a costa de trabajar.

Olviden aquello de comprar propiedades a precio de saldo para vender en poco tiempo con plusvalías importantes. Se podrá cumplir la primera parte de la frase pero serán nuestros hijos quienes consigan las grandes plusvalías.


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta crisis, su profundidad y la insultante ineptitud de nuestros gobernantes .....
> 
> VA A GENERAR UNA OPORTUNIDAD HISTORICA PARA QUIENES ESTEN PREPARADOS.
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que aquí hayan muchas oportunidades, quiza en otros lugares donde vayan muchos extrangeros o exportando para otros paises, puntualmente puede haber oportunidades pero no va haber ni un euro en la calle ni en las empresas patrias y encima sin credito por los siglos de los siglos.

La compra de propiedades solo es para vivir no para especular, eso es como los coches lo compras si lo vas a usar no compras un mercedes para tenerlo en el garaje para ganar dinero, posiblemente a los 150 años tener el mercedes un coleccionista te de algo y sea superior a lo que costo por la inflación.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta crisis, su profundidad y la insultante ineptitud de nuestros gobernantes .....
> 
> VA A GENERAR UNA OPORTUNIDAD HISTORICA PARA QUIENES ESTEN PREPARADOS.
> 
> ...



Ahí estamos. 8:


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo no creo que aquí hayan muchas oportunidades, quiza en otros lugares donde vayan muchos extrangeros o exportando para otros paises, puntualmente puede haber oportunidades pero no va haber ni un euro en la calle ni en las empresas patrias y encima sin credito por los siglos de los siglos.
> 
> La compra de propiedades solo es para vivir no para especular, eso es como los coches lo compras si lo vas a usar no compras un mercedes para tenerlo en el garaje para ganar dinero, posiblemente a los 150 años tener el mercedes un coleccionista te de algo y sea superior a lo que costo por la inflación.



Verás el mayor ciclo alcista de la historia, tirada al alza por una elevada inflación.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2012)

Pobre gacelerio que piensa en aprovechar :rolleye:

no teneis ni idea de lo que se cuece en los graficos a medio plazo


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Están secos y cada vez que pillan cuatro duros los meten en deuda pública.
> 
> Viva el crowding out!
> 
> ...



Se ha repetido en el hilo hasta la extenuación que hay que ir cancelando deudas y no adquiendo nuevas. Pero, si le sirve de consuelo en Kutxabank aún los tienen por debajo del 10. Se lo digo porque esta semana pasada me llegó publicidad. Además si lo haces por internet es aún un poquito más barato.

Yo me lo estoy pensando, como complemento para hacer un sinpa en condiciones y emigrar a un país sin tratado de extradición... ::


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Al final se confirmó el salto del vix, que no sólo rompe la resistencia en 17 sino que hace un cierre por encima de la banda media de Bollinger en semanal: se ha abierto el camino hacia 19. A la espera de que lo confirme el Sr. Jato con sus Mistery Charts #2 & #3 parece que entramos en risk off (que ya tocaba desde el mes pasado) y* a Obama que le den.
> *
> Después de una provechosa semana gracias a un místico salto de fe el viernes 12 no queda otra que volver a la trinchera. A partir del domingo van a llover hostias y volar patadas ninja en el coso nacional, el patio europeo y el circo mundial.
> 
> ...



Tambien llevamos un tiempo advirtiendo por aquí que a Obama le iban a hacer la cama... han tardado más de lo que pensaba, pero ya verán ya...


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kmdUJJSQzhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Los bancos siempre tienen creditos preconcedidos a según que clientes. Al menos hasta ahora.
> 
> PD: te consideran mejor cliente que a mi, mi preconcedido está a un 9,85% en ING.



Pienso que la diferencia de tipos no se deba al nivel de riesgo o categoría de cliente, sino a los diferenciales. Es probable que usted tenga o haya tenido más productos de alta rentabilidad, ya sabe depósitos y cuentas de alta remuneración. Así que ahora quieren sacarle a usted lo que en su día le pagaron como "prima". Evidentemente, su vinculación tambien cuenta...


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Oct 2012)

Pues tener a un mormon de presidente.... da un poco de miedo


----------



## paulistano (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Gran post de Azku en el hilo *Road to Corralito*.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...290-the-road-to-corralito-40.html#post7475593



Si, gran post de azku, a mi madre casi le da algo cuando le he comentado la comparacion con Argentina.

Pero lo jodido está antes chavales, leed las citas de azku a Eddy, me he quedado acojonado, como este tio hace tres años clavó todo lo que está ocurriendo.

Lo más fuerte es lo que está por llegar::

dan ganas de irse al super y gastarse 3.000 pavos en productos basicosienso:

Así como hacerse con varios cientos de litros de gasolina.

Hoy en dia los tuyos te pueden tomar por loco, mañana si pasa algo te lo agradecerán toda la vida.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Si, gran post de azku, a mi madre casi le da algo cuando le he comentado la comparacion con Argentina.
> 
> Pero lo jodido está antes chavales, leed las citas de azku a Eddy, me he quedado acojonado, como este tio hace tres años clavó todo lo que está ocurriendo.
> 
> ...



Quiere decir que aún no lo ha hecho? Vaya aprovechando las ofertas cíclicas para ir cargándose. Por ejemplo, el zumo de naranja está en su momento, aproveche. Está a precios de hace tres años. Yo acabo de renovar el stock: 45 litros. Si puede compre directo de distribuidor o fabricante: por ejemplo, el aceite, las conservas,...

El tema del carburante tambien quisiera hacerlo. Tengo un conocido que tiene su empresa en un pabellón aislado y que efectivamente tiene su propia "gasolinera" así que se ahorra bastante dinero y además gestiona una buena reserva. Lamentablemente, por mi ubicación, dentro de Bilbao, a mí no me dan permiso para poner un depósito.


----------



## FranR (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Se ha repetido en el hilo hasta la extenuación que hay que ir cancelando deudas y no adquiendo nuevas. Pero, si le sirve de consuelo en Kutxabank aún los tienen por debajo del 10. Se lo digo porque esta semana pasada me llegó publicidad. Además si lo haces por internet es aún un poquito más barato.
> 
> Yo me lo estoy pensando, como complemento para hacer un sinpa en condiciones y emigrar a un país sin tratado de extradición... ::



Aprovechan cualquier visita (puedo pasar una vez cada dos meses, como mucho) para decirte, como es usted un cliente especial se le ha concedido un crédito de disposición inmediata de tropecientos mil.... :XX:

Esta última vez me cansó un poco y le dije, señorita mire usted las cuentas ¿Cree que tengo necesidad de empufarme al 9%?....y va y me dice....no, es al 11% : :XX: :XX:


----------



## paulistano (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Quiere decir que aún no lo ha hecho? Vaya aprovechando las ofertas cíclicas para ir cargándose. Por ejemplo, el zumo de naranja está en su momento, aproveche. Está a precios de hace tres años. Yo acabo de renovar el stock: 45 litros. Si puede compre directo de distribuidor o fabricante: por ejemplo, el aceite, las conservas,...
> 
> El tema del carburante tambien quisiera hacerlo. Tengo un conocido que tiene su empresa en un pabellón aislado y que efectivamente tiene su propia "gasolinera" así que se ahorra bastante dinero y además gestiona una buena reserva. Lamentablemente, por mi ubicación, dentro de Bilbao, a mí no me dan permiso para poner un depósito.




Los famosos latunes....lo que pasa es que cuando el temita este sale, no se si la gente esta de coña o que::

Vais a hacer que me lo piense:8:


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los famosos latunes....lo que pasa es que cuando el temita este sale, no se si la gente esta de coña o que::
> 
> Vais a hacer que me lo piense:8:



Pero si la cuestión es muy sencilla: ¿cuanto puede perder al hacerlo? ¿y cuanto por no hacerlo?


----------



## FranR (20 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los famosos latunes....lo que pasa es que cuando el temita este sale, no se si la gente esta de coña o que::
> 
> Vais a hacer que me lo piense:8:



Usted no tiene una buena provisión de conservas en casa? Ya está tardando...

Pero hombre, tenga una reserva de productos enlatunados y asimilados. Eso se puede comer en ensaladas, pero reponga de inmediato, no le vaya a pillar el mad-max camino del mencabrona.

Aparte una mochila con vestimenta básica, por si hay que salir por patas del país, ya sabe calzoncillos de cuatro puestas, camisetas térmicas, unos ligueros....

Y naturalmente combustible, para llegar al menos a la frontera Austro-Húngara sin parar.

Lo de blindar el coche con chapas, lo he dejado de momento, porque es el que uso con frecuencia y queda raro. ::


Hamijo en serio, no cuesta nada tener una buena reserva de latunes, están buenas, y está uno más tranquilo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Quiere decir que aún no lo ha hecho? Vaya aprovechando las ofertas cíclicas para ir cargándose. Por ejemplo, el zumo de naranja está en su momento, aproveche. Está a precios de hace tres años. Yo acabo de renovar el stock: 45 litros. Si puede compre directo de distribuidor o fabricante: por ejemplo, el aceite, las conservas,...
> 
> El tema del carburante tambien quisiera hacerlo. Tengo un conocido que tiene su empresa en un pabellón aislado y que efectivamente tiene su propia "gasolinera" así que se ahorra bastante dinero y además gestiona una buena reserva. Lamentablemente, por mi ubicación, dentro de Bilbao, a mí no me dan permiso para poner un depósito.



en el aldi tienes uno muy bueno de garcia carrion, sin concetrado, y no llega a 90cts


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted no tiene una buena provisión de conservas en casa? Ya está tardando...
> 
> *Lo de blindar el coche con chapas, lo he dejado de momento, porque es el que uso con frecuencia y queda raro. *::
> 
> ...



No, lo jodío es que no te pasa la ITV. ::

Hay fabricantes que te los venden "securizados", pregúntele a chinito, por ejemplo. Pero la diferencia de precio de adquisición y mantenimiento... en fín, no lo veo...


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> en el aldi tienes uno muy bueno de garcia carrion, sin concetrado, y no llega a 90cts



ese mismo. pero estos dos últimos años no había bajado tanto de precio, ni siquiera en temporada, que es cuando está más barato.


----------



## FranR (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> No, lo jodío es que no te pasa la ITV. ::




El día que salga con las chapas puestas, la benetérica estará más preocupadas de otras cosas que de mi coshe.









Hyundai Zombie Survival (HZS) :XX:


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted no tiene una buena provisión de conservas en casa? Ya está tardando...
> 
> Pero hombre, tenga una reserva de productos enlatunados y asimilados. Eso se puede comer en ensaladas, pero reponga de inmediato, no le vaya a pillar el mad-max camino del mencabrona.
> 
> ...



Hay que tener por encima de 140 latas de latunes (las latas grandes).

Escopeta y munición abundante. Cuchillo de doble filo preparado para cortar lo que sea necesario.

Lo digo totalmente en serio.


----------



## FranR (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener por encima de 140 latas de latunes (las latas grandes).
> 
> Escopeta y munición abundante. Cuchillo de doble filo preparado para cortar lo que sea necesario.
> 
> Lo digo totalmente en serio.



Yo tengo un kit completo de supervivencia, fui de los últimos tontos que hice la mili en Hispanistan y al estar en un cuerpo "ejpecial" tengo elementos de camuflaje, redes mimetizadas, linterna táctica con distintas tonalidades de luces, navajas y cubiertos de campaña, infernillo desmontable con pastillas para meter fuego (nos lo regalaban al terminar la instrucción)....etc etc. Todo en el trastero, lo que no tengo es armamento, pero como decía Gila, llevo un niño que insulta desde el coche, no mata pero desmoraliza. :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

FranR, le veo perdido... 

Project Survival Truck - F150online Forums

'm working on a plan to mod my truck to make it ready to get away from what's coming. Your knowledge, experience, thoughts, etc. would be greatly appreciated. 

Project Survival Truck: How To Turn A Used F150 Into A Reliable, Low Maintenance, Getaway Transport To Survive The Coming Economic And Social Collapse.

The requirement is to be able to get away from a society and government gone wild with enough gear, food, etc. to survive the ensuing bloodbath.







jajaja...


----------



## FranR (20 Oct 2012)

F350 busque en la página oficial. Precio y demás, un regalo para lo que ofrece.

Eso de arriba una MARICONÁ!!!!!!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> FranR, le veo perdido...
> 
> Project Survival Truck - F150online Forums
> 
> ...


----------



## gamba (20 Oct 2012)

Oigan, y cuando estalle la cúpula del guano, ¿a donde van a ir con esos cacharros? A mi me da que no le llega la gasofa hasta Somport.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


>



¿Ha visto usted el tubito que sobresale en diagonal sobre la caja? ¿que piensa usted que es? yo le veo forma de sucursal bancaria... ::

:XX: :XX:

Al final empezamos hablando de serio y acabamos despotricando como auténticos zumbados...


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo tengo un kit completo de supervivencia, fui de los últimos tontos que hice la mili en Hispanistan y al estar en un cuerpo "ejpecial" tengo elementos de camuflaje, redes mimetizadas, linterna táctica con distintas tonalidades de luces, navajas y cubiertos de campaña, infernillo desmontable con pastillas para meter fuego (nos lo regalaban al terminar la instrucción)....etc etc. Todo en el trastero, lo que no tengo es armamento, pero como decía Gila, llevo un niño que insulta desde el coche, no mata pero desmoraliza. :XX::XX:



Estar armado es fundamental. Del resto, me faltan cosas pero todavía hay tiempo.


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Quiere decir que aún no lo ha hecho? Vaya aprovechando las ofertas cíclicas para ir cargándose. Por ejemplo, el zumo de naranja está en su momento, aproveche. Está a precios de hace tres años. Yo acabo de renovar el stock: 45 litros. Si puede compre directo de distribuidor o fabricante: por ejemplo, el aceite, las conservas,...
> 
> El tema del carburante tambien quisiera hacerlo. Tengo un conocido que tiene su empresa en un pabellón aislado y que efectivamente tiene su propia "gasolinera" así que se ahorra bastante dinero y además gestiona una buena reserva. Lamentablemente, por mi ubicación, dentro de Bilbao, a mí no me dan permiso para poner un depósito.



Eso es quedarse a medias: huertos, huertos... que es lo que les jode. Nada mejor para cimentar la relación con unos suegros prejubilados y abastecerse de tomates, pimientos, calabacines, berenjenas... En algunos supermercados han empezado a vender frascos para embotar y desaparecen (¿posible alternativa a su depósito de gasolina?).

Lo mejor: la economía de trueque que se está generando entre vecinos. Para "el día de la fiesta nacional", y como novedad este año, me trajeron una caja de higos tardíos de los que he estado guardando la última docena para abrir una botellita de porto gentileza duty-free de una amiga azafata (pero eso ya es otro tema) mientras mentalmente recreo recetas con las calabazas y setas que están a punto de llegar.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> *Eso es quedarse a medias: huertos, huertos...* que es lo que les jode. Nada mejor para cimentar la relación con unos suegros prejubilados y abastecerse de tomates, pimientos, calabacines, berenjenas... En algunos supermercados han empezado a vender frascos para embotar y desaparecen (¿posible alternativa a su depósito de gasolina?).



Si ha ido siguiendo este hilo a lo largo del tiempo, sabrá que ese aspecto lo tengo bastante bien resuelto, pero sería si decidiera quedarme en el país (o si en última instancia, no quedara más remedio) y no escapar hacia la civilización...

Por cierto, tantos 140 latunes grandes? no le parece un poco excesivo? hay que diversificar un poco, o acabará enfermo. 

Pero bueno conste que esos extremos apocalípticos los pienso los tengo en cuenta, pero no cuento con que suceda algo tan tremebundo... entre otras cosas, porque el coste de prepararse a conciencia para ese extremo sí que resulta caro.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si ha ido siguiendo este hilo a lo largo del tiempo, sabrá que ese aspecto lo tengo bastante bien resuelto, pero sería si decidiera quedarme en el país (o si en última instancia, no quedara más remedio) y no escapar hacia la civilización...
> 
> Por cierto, tantos 140 latunes grandes? no le parece un poco excesivo? hay que diversificar un poco, o acabará enfermo.
> 
> Pero bueno conste que esos extremos apocalípticos los pienso los tengo en cuenta, pero no cuento con que suceda algo tan tremebundo... entre otras cosas, porque el coste de prepararse a conciencia para ese extremo sí que resulta caro.



No son tan grandes


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2012)

Hola, subo este recuento, que sería "artísticamente" perfecto... 

Con todo el mundo viendo que esto se va por el desagüe, subidón para acabar de llenar el horno (puede que al calor de un rescate :rolleye y comienzo de la Onda5 que nos llevará a mínimos de años...







Saludos...

Aclaración: Digo "artísticamente" perfecto, porque contando con el final de la B en el fibo38,2% y estrellándonos contra la bajista de muy largo plazo, todo coincidiría con la segunda semana de noviembre en 86ypoco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2012)

Para los guanosos o guaneros, el murciélago suele aparecer en techos de mercados, y aunque estemos en tendencia bajista, podemos decir que estos precios no los volveremos a ver en años, así que se pueden considerar de techo... 

También he dibujado el último murciélago que puse en el hilo...







Saludos...


----------



## FranR (20 Oct 2012)

Los técnicos dan por hecho el 8600, como un posible objetivo del IBEX. Para mi un techo en los 8160 de esta subida, entraba dentro de lo normal. 

De momento manejo un trimestre al cierre, ligeramente alcista, con una visita anterior a mínimos de bastante tiempo.

Ya veremos por donde sale todo esto....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (20 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Los técnicos dan por hecho el 8600, como un posible objetivo del IBEX. Para mi un techo en los 8160 de esta subida, entraba dentro de lo normal.
> 
> De momento manejo un trimestre al cierre, ligeramente alcista, con una visita anterior a mínimos de bastante tiempo.
> 
> Ya veremos por donde sale todo esto....



Me está diciendo que valora la posibilidad en este trimestre de ver MÍNIMOS anuales y acabar "ligeramente" alcistas... ? ::

Pues si que va a estar entretenido esto... 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No son tan grandes



Casi por el mismo precio le recomiendo:







Frasco Lomos de Bonito en aceite de Oliva
Marca Amado

Con la ventaja de que puede reutilizar el envase para embotar o para mini-cocteles molotov.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2012)

no teneis ni puta idea , revisad nuevamente los graficos pero esta ves olvidaos que son ejpertoh sofisticaros :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Casi por el mismo precio le recomiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen precio, en peso escurrido es mucho más barato que albo.

Voy a probarlo y si me gusta comenzaré a rotar la despensa de los latunes.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2012)

el 2013 sera jodidisimo , la guerra con iran hundira la economia mundial , advertidos quedan gacelones :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (20 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el 2013 sera jodidisimo , la guerra con iran hundira la economia mundial , advertidos quedan gacelones :no:


----------



## Jarlaxe (20 Oct 2012)

“El mercado lo están sujetando mucho distribuyendo papel. No hay mucho recorrido por arriba, por lo que habría que tener cuidado, estar muy rápido y ceñido”, afirma Antonio Sáenz del Castillo, presidente de Gesmovasa. 


En el mercado espaol me quedo con Da e Inditex, que siguen alcistas - Noticias sobre CaixaBank - Noticias sobre Da - Noticias sobre Euro-dlar - Noticias sobre Inditex - Noticias sobre oro - Noticias sobre Pescanova


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Oct 2012)

inditex y el gandalf en 100


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

Jarlaxe dijo:


> “El mercado lo están sujetando mucho distribuyendo papel. No hay mucho recorrido por arriba, por lo que habría que tener cuidado, estar muy rápido y ceñido”, afirma Antonio Sáenz del Castillo, presidente de Gesmovasa.
> 
> 
> En el mercado espaol me quedo con Da e Inditex, que siguen alcistas - Noticias sobre CaixaBank - Noticias sobre Da - Noticias sobre Euro-dlar - Noticias sobre Inditex - Noticias sobre oro - Noticias sobre Pescanova



Es bastante obvio, se ve día a día para todos aquellos que seguimos el mercado al minuto.

Pero si lo dice Don Antonio, *es la señal*.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener por encima de 140 latas de latunes *(las latas grandes).*
> 
> Escopeta y munición abundante. Cuchillo de doble filo preparado para cortar lo que sea necesario.
> 
> Lo digo totalmente en serio.





bertok dijo:


> No son tan grandes



Su novia debe tener un problema con *su* concepto de lo que es "grande". 

Yo pensaba que tenía 140 latas de las de kilo o similar...

Esa lata de la foto es de unos 80-90 gr. y para mí son las pequeñas, porque las redonditas son "mini" y sólo sirven para hacer bulto. Yo tendré 2 docenas de esas en aceite y otra de natural. Luego tengo algunos tarros de cristal de 400gr. y, por fín, latas de las redondas algo más grandes creo que son de 200 gr.

Pero luego tengo sardinas y mejillones. Para ir variando... además por supuesto de las "cositas" para picar que hay en cualquier casa.

Claro que yo soy de Bilbao... 

...a algunos le parecerá poco, a otros igual una barbaridad...


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Su novia debe tener un problema con *su* concepto de lo que es "grande".
> 
> Yo pensaba que tenía 140 latas de las de kilo o similar...
> 
> ...



De lo requisitos del foro cumplo todos salvo el tamaño, me quedo en 23 cms ::

Es usted un madmaxista. Llegará al cielo.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De lo requisitos del foro cumplo todos salvo el tamaño, me quedo en 23 cms ::
> 
> Es usted un madmaxista. Llegará al cielo.



Que yo recuerde, en mi casa toda la vida hubo 10-12 de latas de cada cosa "por si acaso", había una inundación, una huelga larga,...

Yo sencillamente he ampliado el "margen de seguridad" ante problemas más serios y de consecuencias a un plazo mayor... no creo ser madmaxista.

Si todo se normaliza iré recuperando poco a poco la inversión habiendo ahorrado un dinero...


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo no creo que aquí hayan muchas oportunidades, quiza en otros lugares donde vayan muchos extrangeros o exportando para otros paises, puntualmente puede haber oportunidades pero no va haber ni un euro en la calle ni en las empresas patrias y encima sin credito por los siglos de los siglos.
> 
> La compra de propiedades solo es para vivir no para especular, eso es como los coches lo compras si lo vas a usar no compras un mercedes para tenerlo en el garaje para ganar dinero, posiblemente a los 150 años tener el mercedes un coleccionista te de algo y sea superior a lo que costo por la inflación.



Va a haber muchísimas. No será porque el mercado dé lugar a ello sino porque el 80% de la clase media va a desaparecer y van a liquidar sus activos a precio de derribo, al precio que sea porque más vale un poco que nada.
Se verán chollos en productos de cierta iliquidez.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Verás el mayor ciclo alcista de la historia, tirada al alza por una elevada inflación.



Y añado: Será aprovechada por quienes tengan algo que conservar. Quienes no tengan nada (ahorros, propiedades, etc....) simplemente volverán a hacer lo mismo de los últimos 60 años que no es otra cosa que vivir al día.


----------



## bertok (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y añado: Será aprovechada por quienes tengan algo que conservar. Quienes no tengan nada (ahorros, propiedades, etc....) simplemente volverán a hacer lo mismo de los últimos 60 años que no es otra cosa que vivir al día.



y la gacelada haciéndose inversor a largo en estos niveles. ::

!!! que me LOL !!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y la gacelada haciéndose inversor a largo en estos niveles. ::
> 
> !!! que me LOL !!! :XX::XX::XX:



fap, fap, fap, fap,


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el 2013 sera jodidisimo , la guerra con iran hundira la economia mundial , advertidos quedan gacelones :no:



Las guerras aumentan x 10 la productividad. Ademas reducen stock de todo.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

Menudas hdp

Las nuevas casas de las ministras de Zapatero - EcoDiario.es


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay que tener por encima de 140 latas de latunes (las latas grandes).
> 
> Escopeta y munición abundante. Cuchillo de doble filo preparado para cortar lo que sea necesario.
> 
> Lo digo totalmente en serio.



Yo me pille unas 20 hace unos 3 a 2 años y caducan en el 2014, las mias son de kilo las pille a 3 euros del lidl y ahora no bajan de 5 y pico, yo creo que las veremos en 7 euros.

Antes llame a una empresa de murcia que hace conservas pero el "no negocio hispanistani" suspuso no llegar a ponernos de acuerdo, hubiera hecho un pedido mucho mas grande, en fin.


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Va a haber muchísimas. No será porque el mercado dé lugar a ello sino porque el 80% de la clase media va a desaparecer y van a liquidar sus activos a precio de derribo, al precio que sea porque más vale un poco que nada.
> Se verán chollos en productos de cierta iliquidez.



Cuando hay una crisis profunda las clases se dividen en clases bajas y clases altas. La clase media o se subira a altas o volvera a la baja. 

Vamos a ser un pais tercermundista, la deuda y la corrupcion se fundira el 100% del presupuesto.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo me pille unas 20 hace unos 3 a 2 años y caducan en el 2014, las mias son de kilo las pille a 3 euros del lidl y ahora no bajan de 5 y pico, yo creo que las veremos en 7 euros.
> 
> Antes llame a una empresa de murcia que hace conservas pero el "no negocio hispanistani" suspuso no llegar a ponernos de acuerdo, hubiera hecho un pedido mucho mas grande, en fin.



Es un sinsentido abastecerse de un kit de supervivencia. Para qué?, para seguir viviendo en este país en un escenario adverso?.

Es mejor tener siempre al día el pasaporte y el grueso del dinero a buen recauda fuera del país, además de tener siempre líquido en cash una cantidad suficiente para poder viajar fuera del país. Mejor cash para viajar en avión que latunes y parecidos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En cualquier valor y cualquier cruce de divisa. También en commodities. No en índices.



Es lo que me extrañaba, solo trabajo con índices en IG y no dan el volumen.
Gracias.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Ws8XiK0r6EY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Yo tengo un kit completo de supervivencia, fui de los últimos tontos que hice la mili en Hispanistan y al estar en un cuerpo "ejpecial" tengo elementos de camuflaje, redes mimetizadas, linterna táctica con distintas tonalidades de luces, navajas y cubiertos de campaña, infernillo desmontable con pastillas para meter fuego (nos lo regalaban al terminar la instrucción)....etc etc. Todo en el trastero, lo que no tengo es armamento, pero como decía Gila, llevo un niño que insulta desde el coche, no mata pero desmoraliza. :XX::XX:



Ya lo he dicho alguna vez..... me encantan los temas que sacan aquí el fin de semana :XX:

Ya darán el punto rendevous, el tema del armamento déjelo de mi cuenta ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2012)

*[Nvidia]*







A puntito de cumplir un segundo bajista que lo llevaría a un soportazo.

Las veces que ha llegado al entorno de los 11.74 ha salido escupida hacia arriba... ¿como lo véis?

[Microsoft]







¿posible entrada en 27.05?Estaría en el entorno del objetivo del segundo impulso, un posible movimiento simétrico (flecha azul) y estaría en la zona del fibo 62 de la subida iniciada en nov. Aténtos a que no se vaya ahora a buscar la DTA verde, aunque sería soportable según el apalancamiento (-5%)


Sobre lo que que habláis de madmasismos... estoy a pique de comprarme un campo de aguacates ::


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un sinsentido abastecerse de un kit de supervivencia. Para qué?, para seguir viviendo en este país en un escenario adverso?.
> 
> Es mejor tener siempre al día el pasaporte y el grueso del dinero a buen recauda fuera del país, además de tener siempre líquido en cash una cantidad suficiente para poder viajar fuera del país. Mejor cash para viajar en avión que latunes y parecidos.



En caso de default cierran las fronteras. Con lo que necesitas un tiempo para tramitar el visado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Ws8XiK0r6EY[/YOUTUBE]



Molan esas dos chavalillas, el live set del video posteado ayer está al nivel buenrollístico que el de kate perry en victorias secret :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En caso de default cierran las fronteras. Con lo que necesitas un tiempo para tramitar el visado.



Eso ta en vías de solventado por doble nacionalidad :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> En caso de default cierran las fronteras. Con lo que necesitas un tiempo para tramitar el visado.



Coche para cruzar los Pirineos, viaje sin visado a decenas de países (incluso USA vía ESTA). Hay multitud de opciones. No son necesarios los latunes salvo que no se quiera quedar en el páramo del chorizo de cantimpalo.


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De lo requisitos del foro cumplo todos salvo el tamaño, me quedo en 23 cms ::
> 
> Es usted un madmaxista. Llegará al cielo.



No te olvides del aceite.Otro producto que aguanta una barbaridad y es muy barato son los pures de patata ademas son muy nutritivos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

GT, buen gráfico de NV y MS, esta última cuándo presenta el VirusWindows 8?


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Nvidia]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los aguacates necesitan mucha agua. Mejor almendros para el mad max.

NVidia podria comprar Amd la tiene a huevo. Parece que el cuda y los servidores de nvidia para calculo estan dando buenos resultados. Tiene mucho futuro.

Con una tarjeta NVIDIA sabiendo usarlas puedes desencriptar una clave WPA2 en minutos.


----------



## juanfer (20 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Coche para cruzar los Pirineos, viaje sin visado a decenas de países (incluso USA vía ESTA). Hay multitud de opciones. No son necesarios los latunes salvo que no se quiera quedar en el páramo del chorizo de cantimpalo.



Porque eras UE. Si hubieras sido Non-ue no es tan facil. En caso de estampida francia cerraria la frontera fisicamente.


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Porque eras UE. Si hubieras sido Non-ue no es tan facil. En caso de estampida francia cerraria la frontera fisicamente.



No esperes a que caigan las bombas, trata de escuchar antes el silbido de los aviones. En ese momento, las opciones están abiertas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2012)

Cuidado con las carboneras que la demanda parece que baja.

GOP Blames EPA For Coal Sector Losses But New Study Tags Gas Prices


----------



## Felix (21 Oct 2012)

No se pierdan el ultimo economia directa, o si, casi es mejor no saber lo que hace la castuza.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Felix dijo:


> No se pierdan el ultimo economia directa, o si, casi es mejor no saber lo que hace la castuza.



Vamos a por ello.

Me gusta tu nuevo avatar. :Aplauso:::


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo me pille unas 20 hace unos 3 a 2 años y caducan en el 2014, las mias son de kilo *las pille a 3 euros del lidl y ahora no bajan de 5 y pico, yo creo que las veremos en 7 euros.*
> 
> Antes llame a una empresa de murcia que hace conservas pero el "no negocio hispanistani" suspuso no llegar a ponernos de acuerdo, hubiera hecho un pedido mucho mas grande, en fin.



A ver si Claca nos pone un chart, pero yo creo que antes de llegar a 7 tenemos hacer un pullback... ::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuidado con las carboneras que la demanda parece que baja.
> 
> GOP Blames EPA For Coal Sector Losses But New Study Tags Gas Prices



El precio del gas está subiendo y se está repercutiendo en empresas como Chesapeake ...... Esto puede producir que las grandes eléctricas consuman más carbón que gas y de ahí que se tira hacia arriba. La otra palanca de subida no está actividad (el tirón de la economía china).
No obstante, esta situación va por barrios ya que no todos utilizan el mismo tipo de carbón ni para los mismo fines.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Juan Ramón Rallo se está saliendo en el debate de la Sexta.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un sinsentido abastecerse de un kit de supervivencia. Para qué?, para seguir viviendo en este país en un escenario adverso?.
> 
> Es mejor tener siempre al día el pasaporte y el grueso del dinero a buen recauda fuera del país, además de tener siempre líquido en cash una cantidad suficiente para poder viajar fuera del país. Mejor cash para viajar en avión que latunes y parecidos.



Hay que diversificar, por si acaso. Tener un plan B para el plan B. Cuando se tensa en exceso una tela, uno nunca sabe por dónde se va a romper... y entonces se agradece tener opciones para elegir o para complementar. Además, la inversión en despensa siempre compensa. Y es muy poco dinero. 

Además usted tiene chavalería ¿no? Procure facilitarles una transición más suave. Están, en general, muy malacostumbrados, pero si son pequeños, los malacostumbrados, además somos nosotros. Mi sobrina de 3 años tiene cereales y leche para hacwr dos tomas diarias durante 3-4 meses. Y como además le gustan las legumbres y el chorizo... aún en el peor de los casos, ese flanco está cubierto tambien.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Nvidia]*
> *
> A puntito de cumplir un segundo bajista que lo llevaría a un soportazo.
> 
> ...



A Nvidia le viene muy bien la mala perspectiva de AMD. Antes llevaba cuenta de la guerra de los chipsets, pero ahora estoy perdido. Sin embargo, ellos con la plataforma Tegra tienen una vía de escape que "creo" que AMD no tiene.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hay que diversificar, por si acaso. Tener un plan B para el plan B. Cuando se tensa en exceso una tela, uno nunca sabe por dónde se va a romper... y entonces se agradece tener opciones para elegir o para complementar. Además, la inversión en despensa siempre compensa. Y es muy poco dinero.
> 
> Además usted tiene chavalería ¿no? Procure facilitarles una transición más suave. Están, en general, muy malacostumbrados, pero si son pequeños, los malacostumbrados, además somos nosotros. Mi sobrina de 3 años tiene cereales y leche para hacwr dos tomas diarias durante 3-4 meses. Y como además le gustan las legumbres y el chorizo... aún en el peor de los casos, ese flanco está cubierto tambien.



Habrá que escapar. Hay que evitar quedarse atrapado en un hipotético país bloqueado.


----------



## Jarlaxe (21 Oct 2012)

"The mother of all guanos", se cree que MegaPandoro va a venir pronto a pasarse por la piedra millones de gacelas.¿Sera en Diciembre?¿Fin del mundo?¿Los mayas?.



Los analistas advierten de que un desplome como el del 'lunes negro' de 1987 es inevitable,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


_Si el Dow Jones registrara hoy una caída similar a la sufrida el 19 de octubre de 1987, perdería en una sola sesión más de 3.000 puntos._ :8::| 8::baba:


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Habrá que escapar. Hay que evitar quedarse atrapado en un hipotético país bloqueado.



Pues si es su única opción estese preparado como dice y evite las dudas llegado el momento...


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Habrá que escapar. Hay que evitar quedarse atrapado en un hipotético país bloqueado.



Por si acaso merece la pena gastarse cerca de 2.000 aurelios en:

- Latunes.
- Escopeta.
- Pistola de perdigón gordo.
- Abundante munición.

Ya sabes, si no llega el madmax, *siempre lo podrás vender*. ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por si acaso merece la pena gastarse cerca de 2.000 aurelios en:
> 
> - Latunes.
> - Escopeta.
> ...



Pero para eso antes te tienes que sacar las licencias?


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero para eso antes te tienes que sacar las licencias?






You choose 8:


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> You choose 8:



Antes de llegar al extremo, los españoles tenemos otras armas, otras opciones.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

A ver si se ve ahora.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero para eso antes te tienes que sacar las licencias?



Eso no es tan complicado, más que nada es el engorro del papeleo, pero la E se la dan (casi) a cualquiera y con ella puede tener unas cuantas (12) armas largas en casa... una buena alternativa era haber obtenido la licencia tipo A que sirve de comodín para todas las categorías (incluídas las armas cortas) pero ahora ya está muy complicado :fiufiu:

Reglamento de Armas/LICENCIAS, AUTORIZACIONES ESPECIALES Y TARJETAS DE ARMAS.


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Eso no es tan complicado, más que nada es el engorro del papeleo, pero la E se la dan (casi) a cualquiera y con ella puede tener unas cuantas (12) armas largas en casa... una buena alternativa era haber obtenido la licencia tipo A que sirve de comodín para todas las categorías (incluídas las armas cortas) pero ahora ya está muy complicado :fiufiu:
> 
> Reglamento de Armas/LICENCIAS, AUTORIZACIONES ESPECIALES Y TARJETAS DE ARMAS.



No veo la logica para tener armas cortas, me parece una imprudencia. Las otras me informare aunque a priori no estoy interesado


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showthread.php?t=356138


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Eso no es tan complicado, más que nada es el engorro del papeleo, pero la E se la dan (casi) a cualquiera y con ella puede tener unas cuantas (12) armas largas en casa... una buena alternativa era haber obtenido la licencia tipo A que sirve de comodín para todas las categorías (incluídas las armas cortas) pero ahora ya está muy complicado :fiufiu:
> 
> Reglamento de Armas/LICENCIAS, AUTORIZACIONES ESPECIALES Y TARJETAS DE ARMAS.



Lo mejor es tener un amigo madero o picoleto que te saque algún bicho de esos que decomisan


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A ver si se ve ahora.



Nein.







Mr. GT que madrugones se pega usted, o aún no se ha ido a dormir? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

El resumen de la reunión Rajoy vs Merkel de esta semana.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Interesante

Seguimiento de tendencias de acuerdo a los ciclos (266/267)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

Nein reve, carrera popular.
Ahora a punto de salir.
Leyendo el foro para subir el nivel de midiclorianos ::


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No esperes a que caigan las bombas, trata de escuchar antes el silbido de los aviones. En ese momento, las opciones están abiertas.



Hay que contar con la posibilidad de quedarse aquí sin posibilidad a salir, ya sabes para todo lo demas MasterCard.


----------



## Mulder (21 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Eso no es tan complicado, más que nada es el engorro del papeleo, pero la E se la dan (casi) a cualquiera y con ella puede tener unas cuantas (12) armas largas en casa... una buena alternativa era haber obtenido la licencia tipo A que sirve de comodín para todas las categorías (incluídas las armas cortas) pero ahora ya está muy complicado :fiufiu:
> 
> Reglamento de Armas/LICENCIAS, AUTORIZACIONES ESPECIALES Y TARJETAS DE ARMAS.



Bueno, hay alternativas que no requieren papeleo y se puede practicar sin salir de casa en compañía de su mujer....


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso ta en vías de solventado por doble nacionalidad :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Hay patriotas que no tenemos doblenacionalidad.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Oct 2012)

Tase se va por la barranquilla.

TASE Site - Homepage

Esto se merece un full English breakfast...


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Tase se va por la barranquilla.
> 
> TASE Site - Homepage
> 
> Esto se merece un full English breakfast...



Esta próxima semana, las gacelillas larguistas sufrirán el bukkake de los leones. :fiufiu:


----------



## Lechu (21 Oct 2012)

Por si no lo habéis visto ,este vídeo no lo veremos en la tele 
Es bueno 



[YOUTUBE]AnrnaL6YMpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Economía Directa 20-10-2012 El banco malo y los malos bancos en mp3 (20/10 a las 17:25:08) 01:16:11 1511157 - iVoox


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

Coño 10kms 53min estoy hecho un chaval. 

Bukkake leoncio :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Espero que sus carreras en otros entornos sean menos fugaces


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta próxima semana, las gacelillas larguistas sufrirán el bukkake de los leones. :fiufiu:



Considerando que un león tarda 15 segundos en eyacular no parece tan dramático. 

Yo hasta que no caiga el 1380 y rapidito no lo veo tan claro. Como tontee mucho con él nos volvemos para arriba hasta mediados de diciembre, temporada del All American Fiscal Circus. La clave el jueves, cuando convergen resultados claves (i.e. Apple) y los pocos datos de a semana pero importantes. A no ser que Dirty Berni se ponga descaradamente mamporrero a media semana, ese podría ser el punto de inflexión.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo mejor es tener un amigo madero o picoleto que te saque algún bicho de esos que decomisan



Amigo piratón, estamos en España y ya tenemos nuestras costumbres.

Una buena garbancera bien provista de piedrecitas bañadas en polvora y envueltas en papel de periódico puede ser buena opción para la guerra urbana. No sé por qué no se visualizan las imágenes!!!!


----------



## vermer (21 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> NVidia podria comprar Amd la tiene a huevo. Parece que el cuda y los servidores de nvidia para calculo estan dando buenos resultados. Tiene mucho futuro.
> 
> Con una tarjeta NVIDIA sabiendo usarlas puedes desencriptar una clave WPA2 en minutos.




El desencriptado WPA2 se puede hacer con más tarjetas gráficas (Hace unos pocos meses creo que eran de 10-60 veces más rápidas que un i7). Hay documentación suficiente en la red. En definitiva, os pueden sacar la clave en pocos minutos.

Por tanto no olvidéis configurar vuestro router para que sólo se pueda acceder desde vuestra IP local (1 o varias, según lo que tengáis montado en casa). Mejor aún es que tengáis habilitado el acceso por MAC. Incluso este último es posible crackear, pero hablamos de otro nivel.

Lo anterior es para securizar el router.

Para securizar MI máquina, es ideal ir un pasito más allá y trabajar desde una máquina virtual (virtual PC 2007, wmware, virtual box,...) creada en nuestro equipo (incluso puedo ofrecer acceso a internet sólamente a esa máquina) y dotarla de la máxima seguridad (actualizaciones, firewall,...)

Y esto es todo lo que os puedo comentar del IBEX y el NASDAQ. Pero conste que soy buen alumno gacelero -cuando me entero algo-

Edito: hablando de la securización del hogar al estilo "bertok" y su peculiar cortafuegos,  , tan importante como las "herramientas" propuestas, es tener una buena puerta (acorazadas mínimo. Nada de blindadas) y ventanas (si no os gusta dar el cante, hay persianas de seguridad). No es que no las puedan reventar, pero mientras tanto os da tiempo para pillar el instrumental que receta Bertok.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Una reflexión muy simple.

Estamos en la MAYOR, de largo, crisis en los últimos 90 años en España. Pero no ha quebrado, en el ámbito financiero, ni el tato.

Mucho banco malo y su madre_***** mucha regulación y provisiones obligadas, rescates .... pero no quiebra nadie.

La mejor señal que veremos, previa a la recuperación, será el reconocimiento de la situación de quiebra sistemática y sistémica.

Todo lo demás es un fake y una zombicificación de la situación.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una reflexión muy simple.
> 
> Estamos en la MAYOR, de largo, crisis en los últimos 90 años en España. Pero no ha quebrado, en el ámbito financiero, ni el tato.
> 
> ...



Todavía falta la sorpresa final


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía falta la sorpresa final



Es la morosidad la que se va a llevar la banca por delante, sobre todo cuando el acceso al dinero impreso ya no está en Doctor Esquerdo y sí en Europa donde ya no es tan fácil meter la mano sin que les vean.

Están yendo descaradamente contra la población esquilmando sus ahorros. Pero no se dan cuenta que muy rápidamente se va a disparar la morosidad de la población en su día a día.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Ahora están vascos y gallegos votando. Es de suponer que harán como siempre los vascos y que los gallegos la cagarán no forzando un cambio. Pero vamos a esperar a verlo.

Sería muy bueno para España que en Catalonia siguiese el lío secesionista, que Bildu suba muchísimo (y si gobiernan sería la bomba) y que en Galicia no sea posible formar un gobierno monocolor. Con semejante polvorín, RameroJoy comenzaría a ver cómo se le caen los platillos (el andaluz ya se le cayó) de forma que la situación automático se volverá ingobernable.

Lo siguiente es prima disparada, desconfianza máxima y patada en el culo. Si los políticos no son capaces de forzar las situaciones para pasar la gripe lo antes posible ..... serán los polvorines nacionalistas, le manda huevos.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es la morosidad la que se va a llevar la banca por delante, sobre todo cuando el acceso al dinero impreso ya no está en Doctor Esquerdo y sí en Europa donde ya no es tan fácil meter la mano sin que les vean.
> 
> Están yendo descaradamente contra la población esquilmando sus ahorros. Pero no se dan cuenta que muy rápidamente se va a disparar la morosidad de la población en su día a día.



Lo peor está por llegar.

Mandingo sólo ha enseñado la puntita.

El stock y las minusvalías no harán más que crecer y crecer.

Cuando termine el largo proceso de vuelta a la realidad, los bancos que hayan sobrevivido estarán a precios interesante (SAN por debajo de 2 aurelios).


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Ya se empiezan a ver reconocimientos explícitos de que la deuda de las mayores empresas españolas es incobrable.

Iberdrola anunciará esta semana desinversiones de entre 4.000 y 6.000 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo peor está por llegar.
> 
> Mandingo sólo ha enseñado la puntita.
> 
> ...



Como dure mucho más la crisis (viendo el status quo que se quiere mantener en Europa es seguro que se va a recrudecer) se le va a juntar el golpe de Brasil previsto para dentro de unos años. El SAN no es buen negocio.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya se empiezan a ver reconocimientos explícitos de que la deuda de las mayores empresas españolas es incobrable.
> 
> Iberdrola anunciará esta semana desinversiones de entre 4.000 y 6.000 millones - elEconomista.es



Que nadie olvide que venden activos que generan beneficios 8:


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como dure mucho más la crisis (viendo el status quo que se quiere mantener en Europa es seguro que se va a recrudecer) se le va a juntar el golpe de Brasil previsto para dentro de unos años. El SAN no es buen negocio.



Yo pienso lo mismo. El san es demasiado grande con demasiados frentes abiertos y por abrir. Personalmente me gusta mas el Bbva creo que ha estado mejor gestionado, ahora como esto se ponga peor no se libra ninguno de su dosis de realidad.


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que nadie olvide que venden activos que generan beneficios 8:



Eso en Iberdrola es muy poco. Tienen un balance de 90000 mill.Creo que estan vendiendo activos relacionados con la cadena del gas que por otra parte es logico ya que ese no es su negocio principal. Ibe con 8000 mill menos de deuda seria un mirlo blanco


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

Intel parece no muy cara, para lo que estan los USA. ¿Hay alguna cosa rara?


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> El desencriptado WPA2 se puede hacer con más tarjetas gráficas (Hace unos pocos meses creo que eran de 10-60 veces más rápidas que un i7). Hay documentación suficiente en la red. En definitiva, os pueden sacar la clave en pocos minutos.
> 
> Por tanto no olvidéis configurar vuestro router para que sólo se pueda acceder desde vuestra IP local (1 o varias, según lo que tengáis montado en casa). Mejor aún es que tengáis habilitado el acceso por MAC. Incluso este último es posible crackear, pero hablamos de otro nivel.
> 
> ...



El filtrado por MAC es trivial de ignorar. Cualquier esnifado te revela que clientes hablan con que routers. Luego clonar es igualmente trivial y "tirar" a la victima o hacer un spoofing tampoco es coheteria espacial.

Y lo del WPA/2 machacado yo no lo he visto en produccion seria, con un despliegue correcto (cambiar Id de red y clave generada a boleo por ejemplo con un "head -c 64 /dev/random | base64").

Lo de atacar al algoritmo de generacion de claves/Ids de los routers si lo he visto, atacar WPA tal cual no. Sigue siendo un espacio muy grande y no me constan vulnerabilidades serias (tampoco es mi ramo, asi que si hay algo decidmelo)

Añado: ¿no sera lo de WPS lo que esta roto y no WPA2?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Intel parece no muy cara, para lo que estan los USA. ¿Hay alguna cosa rara?



Las put"s, amigo patilltoes, las put%s. ::

Luego me curro un gráfico de intel.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

Gracias paisan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Más valores americanos en máximos.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2012)

Como siga este hilo asi lo van a mandar a conspiraciones, aviso.

Apuntes sobre lo leido.

1º Sigo pensando en conflicto belico entre el 20 de enero y el 20 febrero 2013.

2º En caso madmax mejor salir de España.

3º No debeis iolvidar que el IBEX esta muy manipulado, pero no sabemos con certeza si esta muy barato o caro, los americanos diran. Los bancos otra historia, igual que existe el nasdaq, deberia de existir una bolsa a parte solo para ellos.


----------



## Kenpachi (21 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> El desencriptado WPA2 se puede hacer con más tarjetas gráficas (Hace unos pocos meses creo que eran de 10-60 veces más rápidas que un i7). Hay documentación suficiente en la red. En definitiva, os pueden sacar la clave en pocos minutos.
> 
> Por tanto no olvidéis configurar vuestro router para que sólo se pueda acceder desde vuestra IP local (1 o varias, según lo que tengáis montado en casa). Mejor aún es que tengáis habilitado el acceso por MAC. Incluso este último es posible crackear, pero hablamos de otro nivel.
> 
> ...



Hasta donde yo se el único ataque que funciona contra WPA2 es fuerza bruta. Y eso supone que para una clave segura los plazos de tiempo son inviables.

Online Password Calculator


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que nadie olvide que venden activos que generan beneficios 8:



Señal inequívoca de que tienen que soltarlo de forma obligada ya que saben que tienen una deuda que NO se puede pagar en los plazos establecidos y necesitan dos cosas:
-Refinanciar varias veces más.
-La ayuda del gobierno para cobrar más a sus clientes y así poder atender los nuevos plazos que consigan.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo. El san es demasiado grande con demasiados frentes abiertos y por abrir. Personalmente me gusta mas el Bbva creo que ha estado mejor gestionado, ahora como esto se ponga peor no se libra ninguno de su dosis de realidad.



El BBVA tiene menos frentes pero si se le complica Mexico tampoco le va a dar la camisa.

El SAN tiene problemas en España, problemas previsibles en UK que es un mercado terriblemente competitivo, problemas potenciales en Brasil que van a llegar por un simple ajuste del burbujote que allí hay.

Ya se han liado la manta (SAN) a vender activos, a inundar el mercado con obligaciones, varias ampliaciones ..... y no les da la camisa. Han tenido que tirar de sus influencias para que Oliver Wyman establezca un worst scenario claramente manipulado con un core capital obligatorio menor que el actual (un tercio) para no salir en rojo.

Lo duro de la crisis llega ahora porque ya han quemado muchas balas de las que tenían. Están en bolas y llega el invierno financiero.

Aquí que no esperen mucha ayuda de otros países europeo y americanos porque ambos están ansiosos porque explote la situación y así poder comprar a precio de saldo.
Lo que ha hecho el SAN con sus pisitos (activos adjudicados que llaman de forma elegante) en Pocerolandia ..... lo van a tener que hacer con multitud de activos de otras naturalezas. Ya comienzan a temer las valoraciones de riesgo de los créditos a consumidores y sus tropelías con deuda pública. A eso hay que sumar el problema inmobiliaria que ni de lejos está metido en cintura.


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El BBVA tiene menos frentes pero si se le complica Mexico tampoco le va a dar la camisa.
> 
> El SAN tiene problemas en España, problemas previsibles en UK que es un mercado terriblemente competitivo, problemas potenciales en Brasil que van a llegar por un simple ajuste del burbujote que allí hay.
> 
> ...



Bbva no es inmune , si esta crisis se recrudece puede pasarle factura y si mexico se complica le dejaria muy tocado.De momento mexico tira del banco, en turkia no van mal y parece que en usa estan consolidando el negocio.Le doy mas cancha que al san, igual me equivoco pero es mi impresion. El san se nota a km que lo esta pasando mal tiene un balance demasiado sobredimensionado pero de momento vendiendo aqui o alla va comprando tiempo.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Otros aligierando su despensa. Piensen que los castuzos no son proclives a soltar lastre porque siempre han estado acostumbrados a tirar con polvora del Rey. Si lo hacen es porque están obligados y no les queda más remedio. Nadie por gusto vende activos rentables que han comprado hace poco tiempo. Es el reconocimiento de un error o de que alguien les obliga.
No hagan caso a los ratios de deuda porque están basados en una métrica que se va a seguir reduciendo, en este caso los beneficios brutos operativos.

Telefónica endereza su deuda, en alemán - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias, vengo de tomar el aperitivo horrorizado. La gente es gilipollas.

Amigo 1: "eso de que el precio de los pisos ha bajado es relativo, mi padre ha puesto a la venta un piso y nadie le dice que lo tenga que bajar"

Hace tiempo que decidi no entrar al trapo en estas cosas, y menos con gente obcecada8:


Amigo 2: "estoy buscando hipoteca, me piden un 1,5% dediferencial pero me da igual, cuando el euribor suba el resto de bancos me hara ofertas para que me la lleve a su banco"ienso:

Crees que es momento ahora?

Si, un chollo:bla: estamos de alquiler (para el que sea de madrid, somosaguas, chalets)....con opcion a compra por 600.000, y el chalet de al lado lo han puesto a la venta por 380.000...."::

"pues muy bien, mucha suerte..."

al amigo 1 le he comentado si habia escuchado lo del amigo 2 y lo del relativismo en la bajada de pisos.

Como os comentaba ya paso de discutir o hacer ver a la gente lo que hay (salvo a verdaderos amigos, mas de uno me lo esta agradeciendo aun). La gente se cree que eres un envidioso, o que te jode que se compren una casa de puta madre...al menos ahora no te hacen caso y punto. Antes no te hacian caso y ademas te decian que eras tonto por no comprar. 

Anda que no queda....::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Hablando de bancos españoles ::

Una bomba de relojería


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> El desencriptado WPA2 se puede hacer con más tarjetas gráficas (Hace unos pocos meses creo que eran de 10-60 veces más rápidas que un i7). Hay documentación suficiente en la red. En definitiva, os pueden sacar la clave en pocos minutos.
> 
> Por tanto no olvidéis configurar vuestro router para que sólo se pueda acceder desde vuestra IP local (1 o varias, según lo que tengáis montado en casa). Mejor aún es que tengáis habilitado el acceso por MAC. Incluso este último es posible crackear, pero hablamos de otro nivel.
> 
> ...



Con ****** en linux puedes cambia la clave cada vez que reinicias el router. Asi te dejan en paz. El filtro Mac es mas facil de saltar. Y cuando no lo usas lo apagas.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Más valores americanos en máximos.



Haciendo negocios con Irán y en casa a la vez no es de extrañar. En la vieja tradición de Ford e IBM...


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Otro ejemplo más.

FCC sacrificará activos de Alpine para reducir y refinanciar deuda - CincoDías.com

Recientemente creo que compraron el porcentaje que les faltaba para tener el 100%. Unos meses después van a dar el paso contrario y con minusvalías (no lo duden). Además de una gran incoherencia porque Baldomero Falcones se ha hinchado a pregonar que van a apostar por la actividad de construcción industrial que ahora es la que van a "soltar". Eso, eso, que se queden con la actividad industrial en España que va como un tiro --mode ironic off--

Sus accionistas no terminan de darse cuenta que lo que falla en FCC es el gobierno que tienen. Es una organizacion arcaica, muy pasada en años en el management. Gobernada por gente que utiliza las mismas formas que en el España de los 80 (imaginen como se ganaban entonces los contratos). Están simplemente fuera de mercado, ya no funciona el ganar contratos (salvo en España pero no es fácil porque los demás hacen lo mismo) en una comida + un sobre por debajo de la mesa.

No hay talento joven en esa organización. Simplemente miren el organigrama. Siguen con una estructura jerárquica tremendamente franquista.

Y a todo eso sumen que son malos en lo que hacen (ingenierilmente son mejores en OHL, Dragados y Ferrovial), no son conscientes de ello y la lempresa tiene una deuda que es IMPOSIBLE devolver en los plazos actualmente acordados.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Camping Tiempo libre - CamoCasual


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dU_tBsSvd-o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]dU_tBsSvd-o[/YOUTUBE]



Aniquilador gayer seras el primero en palmarla asi que no te flipes muchacho


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se el único ataque que funciona contra WPA2 es fuerza bruta. Y eso supone que para una clave segura los plazos de tiempo son inviables.
> 
> Online Password Calculator



Con la ultima NVIDIA se tardaba 3minutos por fuerza bruta el WPA2 no empresarial.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Aniquilador gayer seras el primero en palmarla asi que no te flipes muchacho



Jato, ten cuidado. En caso de madmax, la gente comerá lo primero que pille ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Despues del Philadelphia de milka estos de Kraft nos tienen preparada una sorpresa....Milka de oreos...Como veis el grafico de kraft?


----------



## Jarlaxe (21 Oct 2012)

No esta actualizado,pero para hacerse una idea de lo que valen los bancos españoles.

<a href="http://www.freeimagehosting.net/5g85c"><img src="http://www.freeimagehosting.net/newuploads/5g85c.jpg"></a>


----------



## Kenpachi (21 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Con la ultima NVIDIA se tardaba 3minutos por fuerza bruta el WPA2 no empresarial.









Con esos datos para una clave de 20 caracteres harían falta:

Brute Force Attack will take up to 2.7119216023331704e+27 years


Creo que no es un plazo de tiempo asumible para nadie.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Qué bróker abarata más la subida fiscal - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Con esos datos para una clave de 20 caracteres harían falta:
> 
> Brute Force Attack will take up to 2.7119216023331704e+27 years
> 
> ...



Lo que se hace es capturar tramas, inyectando tramas y desencriptar esas tramas respondidas.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

¿Pero solo en WPS o en WPA?


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Pero solo en WPS o en WPA?



Estamos hablando de WPA2 que es mas seguro que WPA y mas seguro que Wep. WPS es otra cosa.


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2012)

Felix dijo:


> No se pierdan el ultimo economia directa, o si, casi es mejor no saber lo que hace la castuza.



La del banco malo o la subida hoy de la educación?:S


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Estamos hablando de WPA2 que es mas seguro que WPA y mas seguro que Wep. WPS es otra cosa.



Se de lo que estamos hablando. A mi no me constan boniatos en WPA2, pero no estoy muy al dia, por favor pasa algun enlace y a ver.

Añado: si que veo que han rato MS-CHAPv2, pero no veo en que afecta a un usuario domestico.


----------



## Kenpachi (21 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que se hace es capturar tramas, inyectando tramas y desencriptar esas tramas respondidas.



Hasta donde yo se, en WPA2 aumentar el tamaño de la muestra no reduce la complejidad del problema.


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se, en WPA2 aumentar el tamaño de la muestra no reduce la complejidad del problema.



Se capturan mas tramas, hay que consiguir unas tramas maestras que son analizadas.


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Se de lo que estamos hablando. A mi no me constan boniatos en WPA2, pero no estoy muy al dia, por favor pasa algun enlace y a ver.
> 
> Añado: si que veo que han rato MS-CHAPv2, pero no veo en que afecta a un usuario domestico.



No me quiero poner pesado pero un ADSL con WPA2 te pueden descubrir la clave dependiendo del tiempo libre de tus vecinos.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

Da mas informacion a ver, que tampoco es un tema secreto del gobierno. ¿Se sigue usando Pyrit y la mandanga de aircrack y demas o ha cambiado? Por todo lo que estoy mirando una WPA2 con clave al azar y demas cosas de rigor sigue siendo dificil de atacar en un tiempo razonable.

Y menos en minutos. Pasa informacion a ver si aprendo.

Añado: lo dejo aqui, que se desvia el tema y no es plan.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, ten cuidado. En caso de madmax, la gente comerá lo primero que pille ::



No lo asuste que está teniendo un fin de semana movido :XX:

[YOUTUBE]El8ew2v2zrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gamba (21 Oct 2012)

Dejo el artículo semanal de Lacalle, muy preocupante que prácticamente todos los bonos españoles están quedando en manos domésticas, con lo que las consecuencias de haircut o default acojonarían hasta a Bertok:

Al da siguiente del rescate: default interno. El plan alemn - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Camping Tiempo libre - CamoCasual



Entro, veo en el lateral una minifalda de camuflaje y cierro la pestaña lamentando los 30 segundos perdidos...


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Da mas informacion a ver, que tampoco es un tema secreto del gobierno. ¿Se sigue usando Pyrit y la mandanga de aircrack y demas o ha cambiado? Por todo lo que estoy mirando una WPA2 con clave al azar y demas cosas de rigor sigue siendo dificil de atacar en un tiempo razonable.
> 
> Y menos en minutos. Pasa informacion a ver si aprendo.
> 
> Añado: lo dejo aqui, que se desvia el tema y no es plan.



solo decir que; wps activado + reaver + tiempo libre ... y :

busque info en internek (es su hamijo) :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Entro, veo en el lateral una minifalda de camuflaje y cierro la pestaña lamentando los 30 segundos perdidos...



Usted se lo pierde...para cuando estemos a oscuras, fundamentales las barras de luz química de 8 horas de duración:Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Usted se lo pierde...para cuando estemos a oscuras, fundamentales las barras de luz química de 8 horas de duración:Aplauso:



cómo ve usar antorchas y como combustible sebo/grasa de Jato?
es factible? :fiufiu:

Aclaro: He dicho "Jato", NO gato


----------



## Felix (21 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> La del banco malo o la subida hoy de la educación?:S



El de hoy no lo he escuchado aun pero seguro que tambien es interesante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Previsión para mañana


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Dejo el artículo semanal de Lacalle, muy preocupante que prácticamente todos los bonos españoles están quedando en manos domésticas, con lo que las consecuencias de haircut o default acojonarían hasta a Bertok:
> 
> Al da siguiente del rescate: default interno. El plan alemn - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com



Muchas veces las ramas no dejan ver el bosque. Los procesos financieros llevan mucho tiempo en realizarse.

El cómo va a acabar este proceso de quiebra en expaña *está largamente debatido en el foro*. La deuda está ahí y sólo hay 2 opciones: una quita o un default completo.

No se dejen engañar con minucias, brotes verdes y la puta que los parió. *Vayan preparándose para huir antes de que sea demasiado tarde*.

Los que decidan quedarse, tienen 12 meses por delante para acostumbrarse a vivir con lo indispensable.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Entro, veo en el lateral una minifalda de camuflaje y cierro la pestaña lamentando los 30 segundos perdidos...



Que se le hayan ido los ojos hacia esa silueta ya es buena señal. ::


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> solo decir que; wps activado + reaver + tiempo libre ... y :
> 
> busque info en internek (es su hamijo) :rolleye:



Ya, si WPS ya se que es vulnerable. Es que dicen que WPA2 tambien lo es y eso si que no lo conocia.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> *Usted se lo pierde...para cuando estemos a oscuras,* fundamentales las barras de luz química de 8 horas de duración:Aplauso:



Cuando llegué a leer hasta la negrita... pensé que me iba a hablar de la utilizad de la minifalda estando a oscuras... :



bertok dijo:


> Que se le hayan ido los ojos hacia esa silueta ya es buena señal. ::



::


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uaCIXcDtv7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ya, si WPS ya se que es vulnerable. Es que dicen que WPA2 tambien lo es y eso si que no lo conocia.



WPA2 con clave por defecto (y solo en algunos routers, sí he visto entrar) ... otro tema es WPA2 con contraseña manual, que yo sepa (ya le digo que sé poco de este tema) NO me consta que se pueda.

bueno! con fuerza bruta y con mucha-mucha-MUCHA suerte quizás alguno de sus nietos sí pueda ver la contraseña


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> WPA2 con clave por defecto (y solo en algunos routers, sí he visto entrar) ... otro tema es WPA2 con contraseña manual, que yo sepa (ya le digo que sé poco de este tema) NO me consta que se pueda.
> 
> bueno! con *fuerza bruta* y con mucha-mucha-MUCHA suerte quizás alguno de sus nietos sí pueda ver la contraseña




No crea con fuerza bruta se le puede sacar la clave al propietario, la rapidez depende de lo que le aprietes el pescuezo para que cante.


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

¿Y tecnicamente que tal ven BME?, para ampliar cuando nos vayamos al guano. Que algo de ingresos sincurrar, pese a Tobin, creo que daran.


----------



## tarrito (21 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No crea con fuerza bruta se le puede sacar la clave al propietario, la rapidez depende de lo que le aprietes el pescuezo para que cante.



creo que sé por dónde va ienso:

me refiero a fuerza bruta con un pc casero o portátil ... si usamos la tiknolojía de cualquier forero del HVEI35, en un par de minutos tenemos la clave


----------



## Kenpachi (21 Oct 2012)

[youtube]wdtF77W-3DM[/youtube]


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Y tecnicamente que tal ven BME?, para ampliar cuando nos vayamos al guano. Que algo de ingresos sincurrar, pese a Tobin, creo que daran.



La tasa Tobin ha tenido efectos deprimentes en otros mercados (+15% de caida en la contratación en Francia, ....)

Déjala caer con calma hasta los 10-11 aurelios


----------



## patilltoes (21 Oct 2012)

Telefónica cubre con creces su salida a Bolsa en Alemania | Economía | EL PAÍS

Telefonica empieza a hacer cosas. A ver si le toman el pelo a los alemanes y luego la recompran a precio de saldo o asi. Como minimo algo de deuda han de reducir.


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> creo que sé por dónde va ienso:
> 
> me refiero a fuerza bruta con un pc casero o portátil ... si usamos la tiknolojía de cualquier forero del HVEI35, en un par de minutos tenemos la clave



Tiene razón, endiñando con un portátil en la espinilla es efectivo también.

Niveles: 

S&P

Canal Principal: 1418.20-1430.20
Bajista: 1410.60

IBEX

Canal Principal: 7.996-7.924

7866-7.794

Escapada alcista : 8.166


Volviendo al tema: Para probar la seguridad de mis redes dispongo de diverso software en android y alguno más en el pc. Incluso una paginilla de internete que le meto el nombre de mi red y la Mac y me recuerda mi clave.


Mirando algo más lejos y como comenté ayer, parece en un primer momento un trimestre ligeramente alcista...con un tope 8490 (al cierre). Trabajamos con este escenario, con los primeros datos.

Tenemos una zona 7685-7725 que debe romperse a la baja antes del 29 de octubre para tener guaneo de calidad. <5.938


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tiene razón, endiñando con un portátil en la espinilla es efectivo también.
> 
> Niveles:
> 
> ...



Bertok & family approve your post 8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No veo la logica para tener armas cortas, me parece una imprudencia. Las otras me informare aunque a priori no estoy interesado



La lógica es que la uso para trabajar  Pero también está el tiro deportivo


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> La lógica es que la uso para trabajar  Pero también está el tiro deportivo



Nunca me han gustado las armas de fuego,ni si quiera a nivel deportivo. En tu caso tiene sentido por trabajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

ponzi:7485311 dijo:


> Optimista bien informado dijo:
> 
> 
> > La lógica es que la uso para trabajar  Pero también está el tiro deportivo
> ...



El cobro de deudas es lo que tiene, o llevas pipa, hacha o puño americano, o no te respeta nadie!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2012)

Aquí tenemos al Jalapeñan Jato detrás de las plusvis...y pasa lo que pasa


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

El que no quiera prepararse u obtener soluciones es porque no quiere.

ZombieSquad


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2012)

Y aquí como el mercado "se le da la vuelta" ...


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

¿Se Acabó el HFT?


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ¿Se Acabó el HFT?



amos por diox, que se jodan ::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (21 Oct 2012)

bueno gacelones me voy a tomar una ginebra , la mas cara que encuentre y le pondre fanta limon 8:

mañana disfrutaremos del sano recorte


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


>



Por Dios Janus, no es tan difícil!







Los genios siempre tenéis alguna debilidad ::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Vaya país!!!!

Elecciones 2012 en País Vasco y Galicia - 21/10/12 - EcoDiario.es - EcoDiario.es

Que se jodan, y hasta que no se queden sin un chavo ..... que se quejen. Es increible que se esté legitimando al PP en estos momentos.

Recientemente oí a un tipo en una tertulia que la historia está llena de paises y épocas en las que se sume a la población en la ignorancia para que no adquieran espiritu crítico ya que este es el principal desencadenante del reclamo del ejercicio de la libertad. Resumido sería algo así como que con tontos no hay problema para mantener el status quo.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por Dios Janus, no es tan difícil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿cómo lo haces?. yo pego el link a las imágenes como siempre.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por Dios Janus, no es tan difícil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le presione, tiene que aprender poco a poco ::


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ¿cómo lo haces?. yo pego el link a las imágenes como siempre.



Torpe, quita la fila inferior que te pega al copiar el link 8:


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

Demasiado pensamiento bajista... ¿no creen? Cuando los analistos avisan repetidamente de un sell-off en toda regla, con todo detalle y tal... ¿no será más fácil que tengamos en sell...ouf!! ??


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Pues acabo de hacer lo de siempre.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

:Aplauso:

jajaja....


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No le presione, tiene que aprender poco a poco ::



Iremos poco a poco..... cuidado con los adelantamientos kamikaze de GT.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Torpe, quita la fila inferior que te pega al copiar el link 8:



Calla, eunuco.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

En Euskadi los votantes del PP y el PSOE se han quedado en casa... disfruten de lo no votado... que luego todo serán quejas. Ya era previsible esta mañana, los candidatos y sus aparatos habían bajado los brazos clarísimamente. De hecho, en el colegio electoral no había ni interventores de estos partidos.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Calla, eunuco.



No corras perraca ::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Bueno parece que la situación de RameroJoy se torna incómoda.

-En Catalonia ni gobierna ni se le espera. Ahí va a tener muchos problemas, el mismo bocazas de Mas hoy se lo recordaba.
-En el Vasque Country no rascan bola y no lo van a hacer en décadas. Ahí, sobre todo si los catalónicos cogen carrera, va a tener un buen lío de amenazas secesionistas.
-En Andalucía no va a mojar nunca. No lo hizo cuando lo tenía de cara y se le escapó el tren.

Le queda Galicia, Madrit y la Zona Cero. Así no va a poder aguantar mucho tiempo.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Mañana saco la garrota a pasear.

Gacelillas, no os pongáis por delante ::


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Demasiado pensamiento bajista... ¿no creen? Cuando los analistos avisan repetidamente de un sell-off en toda regla, con todo detalle y tal... ¿no será más fácil que tengamos en sell...ouf!! ??



Exacto, siempre que aflora por el hilo el sentimiento guanero, la semana de repente se pone verde verde verde....::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Exacto, siempre que aflora por el hilo el sentimiento guanero, la semana de repente se pone verde verde verde....::



Una cosa es cierta: Winter is coming ::


----------



## juanfer (21 Oct 2012)

Estabamos hablando de lo interesante que era invertir en NVIDIA pero bueno ha salido lo del reventar WPA2

Hackear WiFi con claves WPA2-PSK, WPA usando la GPU de la tarjeta gráfica




ElcomSoft ha presentado su nueva aplicación Wireless Security Auditor 1.0 que puede operar con o sin ayuda de la GPU y con ella puede probarse la seguridad de una red inalámbrica así como conseguir descifrar las claves. El rendimiento es de hasta 48 veces más que sólo con CPU.

ElcomSoft Wifi Auditor 1.0Un procesador Core 2 Quad Q6600 puede conseguir una tasa de contraseñas por segundo de 1.100, a comparación con un procesador menos potente, Core 2 Duo E4500, que consigue 480. Antes de nada aclaramos que el software hace uso de la fuerza bruta, lo que se suele considerar como ataque mediante diccionario, probando consecutivamente una clave tras otra permutando caracteres.

El software de Elcomsoft puede funcionar tanto con gráficas NVIDIA como ATI y por ello han probado gráficas de ambas marcas. La gráfica NVIDIA GTX 280 consigue una tasa de 11.800 claves por segundo (10,7 veces el resultado del C2D Q6600) mientras que la ATI HD 4870 llega a las 15.750 por segundo (14,3x más rápido). Si probamos el modelo de doble GPU de AMD, HD 4870 X2, el resultado asciende hasta 31.500 por segundo o lo que es lo mismo 28,6 veces más rápido. Y si nos movemos a la gráfica profesional NVIDIA Tesla S1070 el resultado conseguido son 52.400 contraseñas por segundo que viene a ser un 4,76 % más rápido que el Core 2 Quad Q 6600.
*
A modo de ejemplo, si se necesitaran 12 millones de intentos para conseguir la clave,el modelo Tesla lo conseguiría en 3,8 minutos mientras que el procesador de cuatro núcleos de Intel necesitaría 3 horas 1 minuto y 8 segundos, mientras que en Core 2 Duo estaría en torno a 7 horas.*

Rendimiento Hackear WifiEl sistema está preparado para obtener claves WPA2-PSK, WPA haciendo uso de la fuerza bruta. El sistema no funciona on the fly, interceptando paquetes directamente sobre los routers, sino que puede analizar paquetes snifados de la red (sniffers) con programas como tcpdump de linux, o wireshark disponible tanto para linux como para windows.

Aunque la versión de ElcomSoft Wireless Security Auditor 1.0 es de pago, aquí os dejamos una versión de evaluación, y recuerda que la velocidad de obtención de las claves va a depender de tu capacidad de proceso en el hardware. Ver el detalle de la capacidad de proceso.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana saco la garrota a pasear.
> 
> Gacelillas, no os pongáis por delante ::



Antes ví la película de Abraham Lincoln y cómo pasaba el hacha de plata a los vampiros.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Antes ví la película de Abraham Lincoln y cómo pasaba el hacha de plata a los vampiros.



Downloading ::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)




----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2012)

Una cosa que me sorprende es que facil es que el mantra de, el capitalismo tiene la culpa, cuele en la poblacion y , ea, todos a votar a partidos de izquierdas que son los que reparten paguitas y los que nos salvaran.

El subidon de IU no es normal, todos los tontos utiles de psoe de Galicia han votado al ala radical.

Lo de los vascos no tiene nombre, si Bildu llega a ganar, desde luego yo tengo una empresa y me plantearia donde me voy.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es que facil es que el mantra de, el capitalismo tiene la culpa, cuele en la poblacion y , ea, todos a votar a partidos de izquierdas que son los que reparten paguitas y los que nos salvaran.
> 
> El subidon de IU no es normal, todos los tontos utiles de psoe de Galicia han votado al ala radical.
> 
> Lo de los vascos no tiene nombre, si Bildu llega a ganar, desde luego yo tengo una empresa y me plantearia donde me voy.



Los niños son fácilmente manipulables porque carecen de criterio.

Es lo que están haciendo durante muchos años en España, evitar o entorpecer la cultura en la población para que carezcan de criterio y entonces hagan lo que les manden. De primero de parvulitos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

El tema es que en este país mucha gente que es de izquierdas pensaba que el PSOE es un partido de izquierda. ZP les mostró lo que son en realidad.




mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es que facil es que el mantra de, el capitalismo tiene la culpa, cuele en la poblacion y , ea, todos a votar a partidos de izquierdas que son los que reparten paguitas y los que nos salvaran.
> 
> El subidon de IU no es normal, todos los tontos utiles de psoe de Galicia han votado al ala radical.
> 
> Lo de los vascos no tiene nombre, si Bildu llega a ganar, desde luego yo tengo una empresa y me plantearia donde me voy.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosa que me sorprende es que facil es que el mantra de, el capitalismo tiene la culpa, cuele en la poblacion y , ea, todos a votar a partidos de izquierdas que son los que reparten paguitas y los que nos salvaran.
> 
> El subidon de IU no es normal, todos los tontos utiles de psoe de Galicia han votado al ala radical.
> 
> *Lo de los vascos no tiene nombre, si Bildu llega a ganar, desde luego yo tengo una empresa y me plantearia donde me voy*.



A mi me tranquiliza. No ha cambiado mucho el tema.

Allí manda el PNV, han chutado al PSOE de mala manera.

Si son listos amenazaran con " España nos roba", "Madrit tiene la culpa",...bla, bla,...pero son sólo avisos para re-negociar nuevos y más ventajosos términos dentro del Estado. Como renegociar el alquiler, con el casero, vamos.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Sólo entraba para decir que España no va a pedir ningún rescate en Octubre, la prima está en 378 puntos Prima de riesgo de España hoy - Riesgo país España 2012 | datosmacro.com En mi opinión sois unos *comemierda* que no acertais ninguna, no se como todavía no estais pidiendo.



Tu eres tonto verdad?


----------



## egarenc (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Sólo entraba para decir que España no va a pedir ningún rescate en Octubre, la prima está en 378 puntos Prima de riesgo de España hoy - Riesgo país España 2012 | datosmacro.com En mi opinión sois unos comemierda que no acertais ninguna, no se como todavía no estais pidiendo.



vete a tu casa, pardillo.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A mi me tranquiliza. No ha cambiado mucho el tema.
> 
> Allí manda el PNV, han chutado al PSOE de mala manera.



Le vendría bien a España que reviente políticamente el mapa de gobierno.

En Andalucía no gobernará el PP en la vida.
En Catalonia un buen lío secesionista es esperado.
En País Vasco que monten lío y vuelvan las amenazas independentistas.

Galicia es un feudo menor y allí votan sin criterio como se está viendo. Abogo porque se haga una experiencia piloto de reducción sustancial de las pensiones allí.

Así España reventará y antes llegará el momento de catarsis que se necesita.


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Sólo entraba para decir que España no va a pedir ningún rescate en Octubre, la prima está en 378 puntos Prima de riesgo de España hoy - Riesgo país España 2012 | datosmacro.com En mi opinión sois unos comemierda que no acertais ninguna, no se como todavía no estais pidiendo.



:Aplauso: :XX:

Bienvenido hamijo, sus pérdidas son nuestros gin tonis...


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> *Rajoy es el puto amo*, encima gan en Galicia con mayoría absoluta.



La virgen santa del perpetuo socorro y todos los santos hallados en cuevas despues de la expulsion de los moros.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tu eres tonto verdad?



Entiendo que se lo estará diciendo a Tochovista que es el pregonero de tal afirmación. Si osa a generalizar, al menos por mi parte me caga en la madre que le parío a su padre. La suya con ser putorra ya tiene de sobra.


----------



## peseteuro (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Sólo entraba para decir que España no va a pedir ningún rescate en Octubre, la prima está en 378 puntos Prima de riesgo de España hoy - Riesgo país España 2012 | datosmacro.com En mi opinión sois unos comemierda que no acertais ninguna, no se como todavía no estais pidiendo.



Estás palmando pasta gansa por operar haciendo caso a algún forero ¿verdad?


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> ¡Que va! lo que ma ha hecho ganar es hacer todo lo contrario. Cuando decían que españa quebrara yo compraba más y más, ya te digo que me he tirado un añito comprando a precio de ganga.



Pues para comprar 15.000 titulillos de mierda ...... es triste andar de pedacitos en pedacitos. Échate unos números y verás como ni de lejos sale un rendimiento como el que dices.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> multiplica 15456 por 6,48, por ciertos, las acciones las tuve que comprar, no me las regalaron, pero más baratas que 6,48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues habla con propiedad porque tal y como lo dices la gente que no eche el número se va a pensar que has ganado 100 talegos.

A este hilo se viene pobre y se abandona pobre.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2012)

Hablar de cifras sólo trae líos y más líos

Prefiero una sesión de trolleo del jato, vamos.


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hablar de cifras sólo trae líos y más líos
> 
> Prefiero una sesión de trolleo del jato, vamos.



Por el lado de la bolsa no vamos a ningún lado...a ver si por los coshes y relojes habla con más tranquilidad.

Hoyga hamijo

Usted es más de AM o de Muscle?

JLC o AP? ienso:

P.D. Este ya ha sido baneado por tonto...multinick al canto BB style


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Os voy a dar un truquillo porque veo que los que posteais aquí no teneis ni zorra idea: no jugueis a la bolsa, yo no lo pienso hacer más jejeje


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

franr dijo:


> por el lado de la bolsa no vamos a ningún lado...a ver si por los coshes y relojes habla con más tranquilidad.
> 
> Hoyga hamijo
> 
> ...



ap .


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Google es tu hamijo

Mobifriends Pedro35


Pedro35 dijo

"Fuerte Palo me estan dando con el BBVA joder..."

Lo siento amijo...hemoal mentolado y todo olvidado.


----------



## wetpiñata (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> multiplica 15456 por 6,48, por ciertos, las acciones las tuve que comprar, no me las regalaron, pero más baratas que 6,48.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de $haron Stone le ha quedado un poco rancio. Reformule...


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> jojojoj que bueno, felicidades has encontrado entre cientos de millones de páginas de internet un tio con el mismo nick tan peculiar y característico pedro35.
> 
> jaja lo dicho cuanto payaso...:XX:




Foro BBVA - Fuerte Palo me estan dando con el BBVA joder...

No hombre, lo que quería decir es que un alto porcentaje de Pedro35 tienen un poblema mental, aparte de con BBVA


Ya lo tengo claro...es un pillado de los de BBVA a 13


"BBVA compra 13,04 alguien es tan amable de comentarme algo.."

Lo dicho tus pérdidas son nuestras ganancias DESGRACIAO


----------



## vyk (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> jojojoj que bueno, felicidades has encontrado entre cientos de millones de páginas de internet un tio con el mismo nick tan peculiar y característico pedro35.
> 
> jaja lo dicho cuanto payaso...:XX:
> 
> Ahora busca en hotmail si está libre pedro35 y me envías un correo :XX::XX::XX: gilipollas jeje



En serio...¿cuantos años tienes?.


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

franr dijo:


> foro bbva - fuerte palo me estan dando con el bbva joder...
> 
> no hombre, lo que quería decir es que un alto porcentaje de pedro35 tienen un poblema mental, aparte de con bbva
> 
> ...




a la orden!!!!!!

Este de regalo...aquí encontrara amigos como Pandoro 

pedro35 - Perfil de pedro35 en Universo Gay


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Ya me he cansado.....ignore.

Que vida mas triste llevas chaval, en el fondo me das pena, que tengas que entrar en un foro a dar por saco, para poder interactuar con gente normal.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Os voy a dar un truquillo porque veo que los que posteais aquí no teneis ni zorra idea: no jugueis a la bolsa, yo no lo pienso hacer más jejeje



Tu eres de los que compraron terras a 140 fijo.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> a la orden!!!!!!
> 
> Este de regalo...aquí encontrara amigos como Pandoro
> 
> pedro35 - Perfil de pedro35 en Universo Gay



No jodas, es imposible que sea cántabro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Tu eres tonto verdad?



Accionista de Telefónica :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Bueno el payaso este:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/335253-de-burbuja-cerca-7.html#post6992607
"Ahora mismo tengo 88.000 euros (al precio actual) en acciones del BBVA, estoy esperando a que suban... hasta ahí puedo leer."

13 agosto con BBVA a 5.70. 


"Sí, sí... 100.000 eurillos que me he sacado vendiendo 15.456 acciones del BBVA a 6,48 el viernes después del anuncio de Draghi. Bueno fuero unos 100.300, pero me cobraron el 0,5 por ciento de comisión así que me quedé en unos 99.500 eurillos pardillo tu p... madre jeje "

Julandrón...la mentira tiene las patas muy cortas.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bueno el payaso este:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/335253-de-burbuja-cerca-7.html#post6992607
> "Ahora mismo tengo 88.000 euros (al precio actual) en acciones del BBVA, estoy esperando a que suban... hasta ahí puedo leer."
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

LOL!!! Qué bueno Fran!!!! :Aplauso:








Me encanta este hilo, es como regentar un negocio, cada semana se te cuela un tarao y la lía ::




FranR dijo:


> Foro BBVA - Fuerte Palo me estan dando con el BBVA joder...
> 
> No hombre, lo que quería decir es que un alto porcentaje de Pedro35 tienen un poblema mental, aparte de con BBVA
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Los troll cada vez de menos nivel Sr. Revenant....


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Oct 2012)

es increíble lo del PP , es vergonzoso ser gallego


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Pero te da para echar unas risas, calcule usted para ladrar así los K euros que habrá palmado el pobre ::


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero te da para echar unas risas, calcule usted para ladrar así los K euros que habrá palmado el pobre ::



Que va, mientras no vende, no pierde.(regla mental número 1 del pillado)


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> :: jojo que nivel, ¿eso os enseñan aquí? bueno me las piro chao.



Bye,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Tampoco os paséis con el chaval.

Joder, que ha ganado 9.000 aurelios limpios.


----------



## paulistano (21 Oct 2012)

A mi estas cosas me dan pena. Tengo una amiguita psicóloga y me comenta que la sociedad no es consciente de los auténtitos traumas o problemas que tiene MUCHA gente...veo casos como este y me acuerdo de lo que me comenta mi amiga.

Se trata de alguien con un gran problema, debería buscar ayuda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2012)

Vaya tela, además de en BBVA palmó també en Jazztel, suerte tuvo de no entrar en el 2000 en Terra


----------



## FranR (21 Oct 2012)

Le voy a enseñar al julandrón este como se juega a esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-julio-2012-a-211.html#post6779048

16-Julio de 2012...precio de BBVA a 4.90

"*Iniciado por tobias 
quiero meterme en el BBVA o Santander, a que precio entrariais... es dinero que no tengo visos de utilizar, así que el tiempo no sería importante.
*"
*4.70 para intra. 

4.50 otro punto de entrada

y si lo quiere dejar mucho tiempo espere a los 3.95* "


El 24 de Julio BBVA hace minimos sobre los 4.4x

¿Quiere que le enseñe algo de bolsa?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tampoco os paséis con el chaval.
> 
> Joder, que ha ganado 9.000 aurelios limpios.



Joel! He leido rápido la bombillada, me he liao, ¿pero no decía que había sacado 100k€?.

Vengo para decir que el gráf prometido de intel debe esperar a mañana, que estoy muelto.

Downloading too the peli of the vampiros :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2012)

FlanL es usted masoca, ¿no tiene suficiente con el chat?

Ni caso usted siga con sus nivelitos y sus relojes.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joel! He leido rápido la bombillada, me he liao, ¿pero no decía que había sacado 100k€?.
> 
> Vengo para decir que el gráf prometido de intel debe esperar a mañana, que estoy muelto.
> 
> Downloading too the peli of the vampiros :fiufiu::fiufiu:



He visto el trailer y ese hacha afilada moooola ::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LAQq72ULF_g[/YOUTUBE]

Algo mítico para alegrar el día.

Came from the edge of town, he had no money .... walk the streets as a soldier ....


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VJrbHapH5pM[/YOUTUBE]

Y un poco más de "movement"


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]LAQq72ULF_g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Algo mítico para alegrar el día.
> 
> Came from the edge of town, he had no money .... walk the streets as a soldier ....



Busca en youtube alguna entrada reciente de Sebastian Bach ::


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Yliq_fudNOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Subimos un poco los vatios

[YOUTUBE]XphAaEGgkGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Busca en youtube alguna entrada reciente de Sebastian Bach ::



[YOUTUBE]dpdjmTyvjL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2012)

Un poco + hard

[YOUTUBE]xcIUrLy4ZEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2012)

Personajes así hay muchos en los foros de bolsa, los típicos que sólo vienen a fardar de LA operación que les ha salido bien, en la mayoría de los casos cantada a toro pasado, pero claro, la bolsa sólo puede subir o bajar, por lo tanto acertar tampoco es tan descabellado (especialmente si sólo vienes a contar lo que te ha salido bien). Este tipo de perfil es cansino, pero afortunadamente innocuo, ya que de un par de insultos no pasan. El problema viene cuando se crecen y emprenden la senda del gurú, expidiendo sus recomendanciones que se basan en un éxito más o menos puntual repetido hasta la saciedad con algún que otro adorno para hacerlo más llamativo, eso sí tiene peligro, porque a la que la cosa sale mal -que termina siendo así-, todos los seguidores del mesías quedan enganchados mientras el usuario desaparece del mapa, con el único recuerdo de unos bytes en forma de post.

Llevo poco tiempo con la bolsa, cuatro añitos, pero ya veo que este es un patrón que se repite con frecuencia. Lo mejor es ignorar las fantasmadas y especialmente evitar creer en personajes que ocultan sus errores o directamente declaran no equivocarse nunca, básicamente porque cualquier sistema de especulación tiene un porcentaje de fallos que con mucho talento será residual, pero que es la muestra de que ahí tenemos algo vivo y que funciona, como demuestran los contenedores de basura de los restaurantes más exitosos. Con los años pasan cientos de nicks por los foros, pero constantes, a duras penas un par de decenas, y son de los que de vez en cuando se equivocan. Por algo será.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Volvamos a lo interesante, semana muy movida previsiblemente.

Merkel amenaza con cancelar la próxima cumbre de la UE si Cameron insiste en el veto presupuestario - elEconomista.es

Juan Ramón Rallo: "Si no se toman medidas el único escenario es el 'default' y la salida del euro" - elEconomista.es

IRPF: Cataluña hace pagar más a los ricos - elEconomista.es

Los islandeses respaldan en referéndum nacionalizar los recursos naturales de la isla - elEconomista.es

Goldman Sachs: "Para España lo peor está por llegar" - elEconomista.es

El crédito seguirá bajando a corto y medio plazo - elEconomista.es

The Economist cree que sería un "milagro" que España se acercara al déficit comprometido - elEconomista.es

BdE pagó 31 millones a Oliver Wyman por el test a la banca - elEconomista.es

Artur Mas, en 'Salvados': "Si Cataluña llega a tener Estado propio, no todo será de color de rosa" - Ecoteuve.es

Emilio Ontiveiros: "Sin crecimiento las deudas no pueden pagarse" - elEconomista.es

Yahoo Interested In Buying Open Table - Business Insider

An Elite Obsession - NYTimes.com

Why Wage Growth Is Coming - Business Insider

Obama Vs. Romney Gallup Poll: Oct. 21 Results - Business Insider

Obama's '47 Percent' Commercial On Wisconsin Radio - Business Insider

Fiscal Cliff: Connection Between Corporate Profits And Deficits - Business Insider

NATE SILVER: Obama's Odds - Business Insider

Reinhart, Rogoff, and Latvia - NYTimes.com

International Private Security Firms Are Growing Up And Planning For The Future - Business Insider

Germany Considering Greek Debt Buyback - Business Insider

Historical Bull Market Cycles - Business Insider

The Political Black Swan - Business Insider


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Oct 2012)

Te doy la razon. Estuve a punto de deshacer el etf el jueves perdiendo un 9% por lo que comentaba un tal robotnik, al final he recuperado un 8% por haber aguantado.
Hay gente que no se dan cuenta que sus opiniones pueden influir en mentes debiles(la mia, sobre todo cuando voy perdiendo una pasta) y parece que les da igual.... me jode mucho


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Exacto, siempre que aflora por el hilo el sentimiento guanero, la semana de repente se pone verde verde verde....::



No, no me compare lo que hacemos por aquí con las "cosas" que hay ahí fuera... :S


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

Si lunes y martes fueran guaneros, apunten ver bien el miércoles no vaya a ser que haya rebotón.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Sí, sí... 100.000 eurillos que me he sacado vendiendo 15.456 acciones del BBVA a 6,48 el viernes después del anuncio de Draghi. Bueno fuero unos 100.300, pero me cobraron el 0,5 por ciento de comisión así que me quedé en unos 99.500 eurillos  pardillo tu p... madre jeje



No ha visto usted tanto dinero junto en su vida ¿eh? 

Pues nada a disfrutarlo, pero tendrá que ser fuera de este hilo, está usted reportado.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Te doy la razon. Estuve a punto de deshacer el etf el jueves perdiendo un 9% por lo que comentaba un tal robotnik, al final he tecuperado un 8% por haber aguantado.
> Hay gente que no se dan cuenta que sus opiniones pueden influir en mentes deviles(la mia, sobre todo cuando voy perdiendo una pasta) y parece que les da igual.... me jode mucho



Está bien que lo comentes, porque ese impresentable no se cansó de recomendar compras con el IBEX por encima de los 8.000, hablando de los 10.XXX como objetivo. Obviamente durante la caída posterior el muy -simplemente lo dejaremos así-, desapareció. Hay gente que disfruta con la notoriedad que le confieren sus pecularies formas, el que la gente lo pase mal por ello, si bien cada uno somos responsables en última instancia de nuestras decisiones, se la pela completamente. 

Por otra parte, que tu post sirva para recordarnos el alcance de nuestros comentarios, porque es inevitable causar algún tipo de influencia sobre alguien que ha visto su cuenta machacada despiadamente y que se encuentra por lo tanto perdido y expuesto al mercado.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Sí, sí... 100.000 eurillos que me he sacado vendiendo 15.456 acciones del BBVA a 6,48 el viernes después del anuncio de Draghi. Bueno fuero unos 100.300, pero me cobraron el 0,5 por ciento de comisión así que me quedé en unos 99.500 eurillos  pardillo tu p... madre jeje



ya, y viene hoy a contarlo verdad? mire burbubolsa, le tengo dicho que se tome la medicación, que cuando se la salta se pone usted de un tonto subido... y cualquier día eso le puede traer una complicación...

Además, piltrafilla... si todo lo que está usted diciendo... es que ha ganado una media de un 20% en todo el año... que además, si fuera cierto, que no lo es, se quedaría en la mitad con los impuestos...

si es que...

Edito: si es que el tío éste por encima te hace trabajar.... su rentabilidad sobre la inversión se habrá quedado en el 12% teniendo en cuenta que ido a paquetitos y que las habrá comprado a través del SAN que como todos sabemos es el banco con las comisiones más competitivas de españa y parte del extranjero...


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Oct 2012)

Bajaremos más, quiero oir a los expertos en el hilo, la sabiduria habla por su boca.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ya, y viene hoy a contarlo verdad? mire burbubolsa, le tengo dicho que se tome la medicación, que cuando se la salta se pone usted de un tonto subido... y cualquier día eso le puede traer una complicación...
> 
> Además, piltrafilla... si todo lo que está usted diciendo... es que ha ganado una media de un 20% en todo el año... que además, si fuera cierto, que no lo es, se quedaría en la mitad con los impuestos...
> 
> si es que...



Ese señor es un paletillo que aún no sabe que en este foro quienes insultan o quienes no ganan más de 100.000 de reward al año en bolsa ..... no tienen sitio.

Este ilustre hilo no es adecuado para gente pobre .... de intelecto y en educación. A la puta_calle.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Bajaremos más, quiero oir a los expertos en el hilo, la sabiduria habla por su boca.



De momento y viendo la apertura nocturna .... no es momento de apostar en largo. Hay que esperar pero no se esperen bajadas relevantes. Los índices ahora mismo están ideales para hacer cresting. Hace una semana se estaba en 7600 y todo se iba a la mierda ... pero ya vieron que en dos días se subió a 8100. Ahí parecía que se iba a los 8400 y ya ven que de vuelta a los 7800. Es muy fácil equivocarse ahora mismo en los índices.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Te doy la razon. Estuve a punto de deshacer el etf el jueves perdiendo un 9% por lo que comentaba un tal robotnik, al final he recuperado un 8% por haber aguantado.
> Hay gente que no se dan cuenta que sus opiniones pueden influir en mentes debiles(la mia, sobre todo cuando voy perdiendo una pasta) y parece que les da igual.... me jode mucho



a robotnik ¿eh?... es usted un cachondo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches, mañana comienza una semana movida.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si lunes y martes fueran guaneros, apunten ver bien el miércoles no vaya a ser que haya rebotón.



Si a estas alturas lunes y martes son guaneros... creo que me iba a dar igual lo que hiciera el miércoles. ::


----------



## patilltoes (22 Oct 2012)

Vaya peña que entra por aqui.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

Tengan cuidado si les da por moverse por el nikkei. En 9200 hay mucha resistencia y sería más para posiciones short que long.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

faragon dijo:


> En el corto plazo, salvo los expertos en bolsa (conocedores en profundidad de los mercados y estado de los valores cotizados), para el resto de los mortales supongo que resulta completamente aleatorio y explicable a toro pasado cotejando la información de turno. En mi opinión, lo único que se puede prever es el largo plazo, y procurar ver la tendencia de medio plazo (pues se puede determinar con "información de brocha gorda"). Por ejemplo, si ahora mismo la situación de España como país es la peor de los últimos 20 años, y no se vislumbra el punto de inflexión (las mejoras en la <a href="http://www.forexpros.es/news/economia/balanza-de-pagos-espa%C3%B1ola-cae-menos-de-lo-esperado-153116">balanza de pagos</a> en mi opinión no es condición suficiente), salvo que se sacasen una especie de <a href="http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_Marshall">"Plan Marshall"</a> o cualquier otra cosa que suponga perder dinero a fondo perdido por parte de todos los ciudadanos de la UE, e.g. generando inflación, dudo que la bolsa española tenga salvación. No sé hasta qué punto el IBEX se parecerá al gráfico del <a href="http://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=^N225#symbol=%5En225;range=my;compare=;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;">NIKKEI 255 japonés</a>, pero en mi opinión, a grandes trazos, i.e. caida con sucesivos rebotes hasta llegar a la estabilidad, será similar, por corresponderse con una situación provocada por motivos similares, si bien la economía española tiene el hándicap de no ser una superpotencia industrial como Japón (contracción brutal del sector financiero, y contracción de consumo en todos los sectores durante 10-15 años).



En bolsa se puede prever todo, absolutamente todo excepto el largo plazo. Bueno bien dicho, también el largo plazo. Se puede prever hasta que cambian las condiciones y hay que cerrar posiciones. Para eso están los stops.

Crea a pies juntillas que las noticias económicas van detrás de los movimientos. Sirven para mover algo el intradía pero no dejan de ser una excusa.
Lo que mueve la bolsa son los flujos de capital que van de un sitio a otro buscando mayores rentabilidades. Todo es manipulación rampante sin más. No trate por comprender cómo puede ser que FCC cotice por encima de 10 y no por debajo de 5 por los resultados y la tremenda depreciación de sus activos. O como Bankia sigue por encima de 1 euro. Hay multitud de ejemplos contradictorios entre precio y valor. Ahí tiene como referencia y ejemplo a Ariad. Vale más de 2600 millones de dolares en capitalización bursátil.


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

Alguien sabe como se pueden mover 4000/5000 kilos de fruta por Madrid?? Hace falta algun tipo de acreditacion? es necesario pasar obligatoriamente por mercamadrid? Supongo que aqui habra inspecciones tasas e impuestos muy a lo hispakistan??Tengo un amigo que seria capaz de plantarme 5000 kilos de fruta en Madrid a un precio muy competitivo


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguien sabe como se pueden mover 4000/5000 kilos de fruta por Madrid?? Hace falta algun tipo de acreditacion? es necesario pasar obligatoriamente por mercamadrid? Supongo que aqui habra inspecciones tasas e impuestos muy a lo hispakistan??Tengo un amigo que seria capaz de plantarme 5000 kilos de fruta en Madrid a un precio muy competitivo



Yo creo que no es necesario justificar nada de nada. España está lleno de millones de ciudadanos que llevan un melón por cabeza y nadie exige nada especial.


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

faragon dijo:


> Que yo sepa, lo único que se exige es la trazabilidad. Y que se paguen los impuestos. ::



Y se puede vender directamente a las fruterias sin mas?o incluso en un almacen en propiedad? Yo pensaba que era como con las carnicas que te freian a inspecciones e impuestos.Desde luego los kilos salen baratos


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

Quien tuvo, retuvo. Un mago que al menos para mí era admirable.
Fijense bien en los últimos 10 segundos. Lo mejor de lo mejor.

Otro gol olímpico 'teledirigido' de Recoba - AS.com


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que no es necesario justificar nada de nada. España está lleno de millones de ciudadanos que llevan un melón por cabeza y nadie exige nada especial.



5000 kilos son muchos kilos. No se me parece demasiado facil para ser cierto. Esto es España de alguna forma tienen que putear seguro


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

Muy interesantes los movimientos que está haciendo la plata. Por debajo de 3100 parace muy probable.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Una cosa es un melon y otra 5000 kilos de fruta. No se me parece demasiado facil para ser cierto. Esto es España de alguna forma tienen que putear seguro



En España funciona mejor pedir perdón que pedir permiso.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tampoco os paséis con el chaval.
> 
> Joder, que ha ganado 9.000 aurelios limpios.



mola su nueva imagen


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En España funciona mejor pedir perdón que pedir permiso.



Eso diselo a hacienda, esos no piden ni perdon ni permiso


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 5000 kilos son muchos kilos. No se me parece demasiado facil para ser cierto. Esto es España de alguna forma tienen que putear seguro



Más barata aún que los puestos de fruta de los chinos??::

el problema es dónde distribuyes 5.000 kilos....sería venta ambulante, y eso está regulado por el tema de los mercadillos y tal, no?:


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Más barata aún que los puestos de fruta de los chinos??::
> 
> el problema es dónde distribuyes 5.000 kilos....sería venta ambulante, y eso está regulado por el tema de los mercadillos y tal, no?:



Un pelin mas barata. Pero no se que como funcionan las licencias o como se mueve semajante mercancia,ese es el problema.


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

Pues ni idea, pero por "sentido común" no veo yo que un tio pueda venir con su furgo a la puerta del sol y ponerse a vender manzanas.

No lo veo, o lo veo, pero lluego veo al madero de turno dando por culo


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Oct 2012)

Mañana puede ser un gran día....
[YOUTUBE]msFFHzk4HrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues ni idea, pero por "sentido común" no veo yo que un tio pueda venir con su furgo a la puerta del sol y ponerse a vender manzanas.
> 
> No lo veo, o lo veo, pero lluego veo al madero de turno dando por culo



Eso es lo que pienso yo.Hombre mas que vender en sol seria a fruterias y mercados.


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es lo que pienso yo.Hombre mas que vender en sol seria a fruterias y mercados.




Entonces la cosa cambia...el tema es que debería hacer de distribuidor y avisar que va, ya que si la frutería tiene cubierto el stock le van a decir que no le compran.

En esencia no tendría ningún problema en vender a fruterías o mercados como un distrbuidor mas....se pacta no dar facttura y pista....


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Ponzi, la palabra clave es: merma.

Es lo que tiene ese tipo de cosas. Primero, calidad de la fruta (calibre, punto de maduración, aspecto exterior, origen) y conservación de la misma. Y modo de transporte. Usted compra un pequeño camión de fruta, 5.000 kgrs., por 2000€, perfectamente pesados y cuando llega se encuentra con que sólo han llegado 4.700, de los que tiene que tirar así a bote pronto otros 200. ya tiene 4500 a 2.000€ más la mano de obra de seleccionar la fruta que daba mala imagen. Más el coste de distribución... y no se demore en ello. Cada día pierde fruta!

O tiene hecho el cliente o yo me olvidaba a menos que le sobren 3000 euros y quiera probar la experiencia. 

Para vender un único camión de fruta hacienda no se va a poner muy tonta. NO es su actividad principal, representa unos ingresos "anecdóticos", etc...


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Entonces la cosa cambia...el tema es que debería hacer de distribuidor y avisar que va, ya que si la frutería tiene cubierto el stock le van a decir que no le compran.
> 
> En esencia no tendría ningún problema en vender a fruterías o mercados como un distrbuidor mas....se pacta no dar facttura y pista....



No estan los tiempos para emprender nada al margen de hacienda, te pillan vendiendo sin factura 5000 kilos y se te cae el pelo. Es lo unico que no veo factible como distribuir semejante mercancia y de forma legal.


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

> Ponzi, la palabra clave es: merma.Es lo que tiene ese tipo de cosas. Primero, calidad de la fruta (calibre, punto de maduración, aspecto exterior, origen) y conservación de la misma. Y modo de transporte. Usted compra un pequeño camión de fruta, 5.000 kgrs., por 2000€, perfectamente pesados y cuando llega se encuentra con que sólo han llegado 4.700, de los que tiene que tirar así a bote pronto otros 200. ya tiene 4500 a 2.000€ más la mano de obra de seleccionar la fruta que daba mala imagen. Más el coste de distribución...



La calidad es buena. Tienen economias de escala y consiguen buenos precios. Los problemas son justamente los que dices . Como distribuir y seleccionar semejante mercancia y que los costes no se disparen : Es una pena porque el proveedor ya lo tenia, de hecho la idea ha sido suya


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

eurusd @ 1,285 ?? 5-10 sesiones??

pregunto.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La calidad es buena. Tienen economias de escala y consiguen buenos precios. Los problemas son justamente los que dices . Como distribuir y seleccionar semejante mercancia y que los costes no se disparen : Es pena porque el proveedor ya lo tendria



Si tienes el cliente, lo puedes hablar. No me queda claro: son 5tn. de una única vez? a la semana? al mes?


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Si tienes el cliente, lo puedes hablar. No me queda claro: son 5tn. de una única vez? a la semana? al mes?



Supongo que una vez a la semana como minimo. Mi problema no es el proveedor si no como encontrar clientes para distribuir semejante mercancia y que sea todo legal.


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

y por qué no quieres distribuir a mercamadrid?

hay que pagar sobreprecio por ello?ienso:

este es un tema que se me escapa:cook:


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Supongo que una vez a la semana como minimo. Mi problema no es el proveedor si no como encontrar clientes para distribuir semejante mercancia y que sea todo legal.



Lo primero internete, y teléfono frío. en un par de días seguro que encuentras 3 o 4 que a lo tonto te explican el negocio. creo que 5tn. semanales es una bonita cantidad. espero que sea de fruta de alta rotación... naranjas, clementinas, manzanas, plátanos... porque si son mangos, aguacates o cosas por el estilo mejor olvídate. 

por cierto, si va a ser para seguido olvida lo que dije de hacienda. o

clientes potenciales: restaurantes?? bares?? pequeños "super" independientes? tiendas de barrio?


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Supongo que una vez a la semana como minimo. Mi problema no es el proveedor si no como encontrar clientes para distribuir semejante mercancia y que sea todo legal.



igual meto la pata pero habla con *carloszorro*

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: carloszorro

a ver si te pude ayudar


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

> y por qué no quieres distribuir a mercamadrid?hay que pagar sobreprecio por ello?ienso:este es un tema que se me escapa:cook:



La verdad no se como funciona pero supongo que pagaran menos.


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Lo primero internete, y teléfono frío. en un par de días seguro que encuentras 3 o 4 que a lo tonto te explican el negocio. creo que 5tn. semanales es una bonita cantidad. espero que sea de fruta de alta rotación... naranjas, clementinas, manzanas, plátanos... porque si son mangos, aguacates o cosas por el estilo mejor olvídate.
> 
> por cierto, si va a ser para seguido olvida lo que dije de hacienda. o
> 
> clientes potenciales: restaurantes?? bares?? pequeños "super" independientes? tiendas de barrio?



Se te ve ducho en el tema. 5 tn saldra a unos 2000-3000 eu .Cuanto se podra sacar en el mercado? La fruta puede ser la que yo quiera el proveedor es transportista alli se encarga el de comprar la mercancia. Mi unico problema es ver si es viable sacar salida a esos productos y en un tiempo razonable. Si quereis 5 tn de fruta en burbuja???


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> igual meto la pata pero habla con *carloszorro*
> 
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: carloszorro
> 
> a ver si te pude ayudar



Muchas gracias, si sabe a que precios se puede mover esa mercancia con eso ya podria calcular si es viable o no. Primero voy a pedirle mas info al proveedor que yo para esto soy muy novato, de hecho la idea ha sido suya.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2012)

busca grupos de consumo en madrid. Tipo a nekasarea que tenemos por aqui, si es eco sobre todo.
Grupos BasHerri en Gipuzkoa: los consumidores demandan 'a la carta' al agricultor | Konsumoresponsable.coop


----------



## Caronte el barquero (22 Oct 2012)

Ponzi, primero de todo deberías mirar como está el mercado mayorista.

Si hubiese sido cerca de Barcelona quizás habriamos hablado del tema ya que mi hermano tiene una pequeña Coop......podrías tener posibilidades pero 5tn sin tener contactos y sin que te conozcan te van a ser difícil de colocar.

Me imagino que por Madrid debéis tener una Mercamadrid o algo así, donde ir a ver precios o mirarlo por internet como aquí nosotros.

Te dejo precio de hoy lunes de la Golden amarilla. Estadístiques diàries de productes - Mercat majorista de Barcelona

Vas a tener que poner mejores precios y/o llevarles el producto a la puerta.
Diferentes calibres y procedencias de la fruta te van a variar el precio mucho.

Si el precio es bueno, se podría colocar si eliminas intermediarios.

Pregunta el precio al que le compraban los mayoristas al agricultor....tendrás dos precios de referencia el que ofrecen al agricultor y al que vende el mayorista en MercaMadrid. Ahí es donde vas a tener que jugar.

Es posible que le puedas pagar algo más al agricultor y vender más barato que MercaMadrid, pero tienes el transporte por en medio y la no colocación del producto.

Como ejemplo decirte que en el 2011 mi hermano compró 2 camiones de sandias directas al agricultor por 0,15 cts/kilo, en Mercabarna le daban 0,07cts/K, el producto se vendió entre 0,30-0,35cts/K, creo que en Mercabarna iban sobre 0,40 Cts/K, pero además de una calidad muy superior a la que vendian en mayorista.

Es posible colocarlos, hay que buscar el nicho que hay, no voy a decir cual/es ya que es algo que cuesta y puede variar de una ciudad a otra.

También decirte que mi hermano sobrevive, nada más, si pasan este invierno igual se salvan pero lo tiene difícil.

Igual te sirve de algo lo comentado.

saludos

PD: no encontraba tu mensaje original....no es necesario pasarse por Mercabarna en nuestro caso, imagino que en Madrid igual.


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2012)

NIKKEI:







Referencias de medio plazo por arriba y por abajo. De momento la estructura es correctiva en un canal ligeramente alcista. Visto así, tiene todas las papeletas para romper por abajo y activar un segundo bajista que sería bastante fiable, pero de momento hay que considerarlo lateral entre esos niveles.


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Oct 2012)

Buenos días. Menuda cerrada de gap intradiario en el Nikkei. Mejor tomar nota.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles:
> 
> S&P
> 
> ...



Me lo traigo que quedó muy atrás, after troleo inmisericorde.


----------



## juanfer (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo traigo que quedó muy atrás, after troleo inmisericorde.



Tus niveles son muy interesantes.

No tendrias los niveles de DAX y sería el no va más.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Ponzi, si andas por ahí... se me ocurre que igual en las empresas de catering... búscate las que sirvan a colegios..


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Tus niveles son muy interesantes.
> 
> No tendrias los niveles de DAX y sería el no va más.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Dax (c)

Canal principal 7380-7422
Bajista: 7329
Apocalipsis now: 7264


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2012)

y antes de tirar 200 kg, a caritas.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Ahi vamos hamijos....Ibex en base de canal y dax rompiendo por abajo.

GUANOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

Venga corto 7885 ibex contao :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Hay alguien???????









No se porque....creo que se va a liar parda :cook:


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Traaanquilidad... que estamos empezando la semana...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hay alguien???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Traaanquilidad... que estamos empezando la semana...



:: :: 

La cosa tiene mu mala pinta, hamijo mio


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :: ::
> 
> La cosa tiene mu mala pinta, hamijo mio



no le sobra razon pequeño renacuajo :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Que les parece este para la ocasión


MAGNIFICO.......


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se te ve ducho en el tema. 5 tn saldra a unos 2000-3000 eu .Cuanto se podra sacar en el mercado? La fruta puede ser la que yo quiera el proveedor es transportista alli se encarga el de comprar la mercancia. Mi unico problema es ver si es viable sacar salida a esos productos y en un tiempo razonable. Si quereis 5 tn de fruta en burbuja???



Sé un poquito porque... bueno, no estoy seguro de si al final lo puse o si lo borré (a veces para que uno se las va dando de cosas) en mi familia hay mucha gente con negocio y encuentras de todo pelo... en este caso minorista de alimentación en Galicia.

Funcionando MUY bien, a 5tm. igual se sacas 500 euros. Pero ¿conoces algún negocio sin imponderables? Creo que ya tienes mejores orientaciones que la mía en el hilo. Supongo que como en todo se trata de encontrar ese "sweet spot". Lo dicho, cógete el teléfono y empieza a ser inoportuno... y a cerrar entrevistas.

Es esto como en todo, recuerda las sabias palabras: Hazlo o no lo hagas, pero no lo intentes.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Piratón para ti también hay un modelito


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

Adelantándome sr. piñata húmeda?

*PAGARÄ POR ELLO!*


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

Pepones días

Cuando el guano parece más evidente....aquí no pasa nada....claro, no lo van a poner tan fácil:rolleye:

Pónganse cómodos, sin prisas

PD: Me pareció ver un lindo gatito que en 30 minutos ya lleva 50 puntos en contra::


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Adelantándome sr. piñata húmeda?
> 
> *PAGARÄ POR ELLO!*









::


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Pues si que está entretenido esto hoy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

Entretenido está Veteranos....


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

*Vaaaaaaaaaaaaaamoooooooooooooooooooosssssssss!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

pobres gacelones :ouch:


el grafico dice guanazo , pequeñas subidas intradia solo son trampas :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

El grafico ahora mismo dice que a hustec tiene visita hoy...ya deben ser amigos, no?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> El grafico ahora mismo dice que a hustec tiene visita hoy...ya deben ser amigos, no?



Mirelo que alegre está... ::


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Oct 2012)

guano poquito de momento


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Joer... me marcho un rato y ya se ponen todos a empujar... un poco de orden, que a este paso no llegamos a los 4000 ni para el Jacobeo... 

en el Sp me ha saltado un stop... tras una intensa labor de análisis por un jran panel de expertos contratados al efecto la conclusión es clara: soy más listo de lo que parezco.

O dicho de otra manera: Atman, que pareces tonto, coño!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Joer... me marcho un rato y ya se ponen todos a empujar... un poco de orden, que a este paso no llegamos a los 4000 ni para el Jacobeo...
> 
> en el Sp me ha saltado un stop... tras una intensa labor de análisis por un jran panel de expertos contratados al efecto la conclusión es clara: soy más listo de lo que parezco.
> 
> O dicho de otra manera: Atman, que pareces tonto, coño!



no se ponga asin señor atman , ustec no parece tonto :no:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Oct 2012)

Siento bastante vergüenza ajena al ver un chicharro tan brutal como Bankia en el Ibex. Menudas variaciones diarias de chiste.


----------



## juanfer (22 Oct 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Siento bastante vergüenza ajena al ver un chicharro tan brutal como Bankia en el Ibex. Menudas variaciones diarias de chiste.



Con Bankia alguien se tiene que estar sacando un pastizal con esas subidas y bajadas. Es que en 2 dias puedes pasar del -9% al +9%.


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

Preparen los cortos si perdemos los 7814


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Preparen los cortos si perdemos los 7814



Te veo muy dishonored con tu nuevo avatar...

PD: ojala, voy servido de cortos, aunque en el DAX


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Preparen los cortos si perdemos los 7814



Sí, joer, pero me están dejando el trabajo a mí solo... ::


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Con Bankia alguien se tiene que estar sacando un pastizal con esas subidas y bajadas. Es que en 2 dias puedes pasar del -9% al +9%.



son los propios cuidadores que juegan arriba y abajo para aparentar "un suelo"
la cotización no tiene liquidez, compras y no te dejan salir, es una trampa mortal tipo solaria...

en cuanto entre dinero la bajarán un 50% para bloquearlo


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

Me encanta taaaaaaanta calma....

- GUanazo esperado que no se da
- Desilusión en el HVEI donde apenas se escribe
- Ibex ligeramente alcista

Andense los largos con ojo, esta calma hace presagiar una auténtica carnicería...al tiempo.


----------



## DoctorGonzo (22 Oct 2012)

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> El BBVA nunca ha tocado los 3,95, vamos ni puta idea. si esperabas a los 3,95 no entrabas nunca.














Ale, al ignore.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

Referente a Bankia, si es posible que esten ayudando a los "otros" a salir con plusvalías, esta mañana se notaba el humo alcista, 1.5m en minutos, este ciclo lo han repetido varias veces intradía.

8M de acciones negociadas, muchos no liquidan hasta 48h, tiempo para el dumpeo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

:baba:


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale, al ignore.



Un par de puntos pirata:
- A lo que el trollete se refería es que después de la recomendación de FranR no había tocado ese precio.
- A poco que se lea con cuidado el post de FranR se ve que da tres cifras: una para el intradiario (habría que chequear ese día), otra para medio plazo (que la clavó el tio antes de esta subida) y otra para "buy and hold" que todavía no se ha cumplido, y ciertamente está por ver que se da. A día de hoy no pero entiendo que la predicción es más para el LP que la verdad tiene más que posibilidades.
- Tirón de orejas por citar trolletes, así no se le saca partido al ignore que hace falta últimamente en el hilo. Aunque mire, le perdono por su decisión de añadirle al ignore, pero que no se vuelva a repetir o le castigo un mes sin boobies...


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Que yo sepa las ganancias superiores a seis mil euros pagan un veinticuatro o veinticinco por ciento.
> 
> *Joder que bruto, piensa subnormal, si tengo sólo una cartera de valores con acciones del BBVA, ¿donde tengo la cartera de valores? pues lógicamente en le BBVA que no me cobran comisión de custodia o mantenimiento al ser acciones del propio banco.*
> 
> ...




Qué gilipollez.

Se ve que sabe usted mucho de esto:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

dejad de dar coba al webonazo de burbuborsa :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Un par de punto pirata:
> - A lo que el trollete se refería es que después de la recomendación de FranR no había tocado ese precio.
> - A poco que se lea con cuidado el post de FranR se ve que da tres cifras: una para el intradiario (habría que chequear ese día), otra para medio plazo (que la clavó el tio antes de esta subida) y otra para "buy and hold" que todavía no se ha cumplido, y ciertamente está por ver que se da. A día de hoy no pero entiendo que la predicción es más para el LP que la verdad tiene más que posibilidades.
> - Tirón de orejas por citar trolletes, así no se le saca partido al ignore que hace falta últimamente en el hilo. Aunque mire, le perdono por su decisión de añadirle al ignore, pero que no se vuelva a repetir o le castigo un mes sin boobies...



Yo le había entendido nunca de nunca en la hist_o_ria, porque creo que la cifra de buy-and-hold eran esos 3.9x para estar tranquilos una temporada. 

De verdad que son cansinos estas bombillos. Y .....


No sin mis boobies!!
Me va a madar a la pulisía?


Spoiler












::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

gacelones la tendencia es bajista , no me seais contratendencieros :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

Las carboneras enseñan la patita, y las empresas de acero empiezan también a hacerlo.


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> http://www.ifema.es/web/ferias/fruit/pdf/Fruit 2012 folleto carpeta_esp baja paginas.pdf



Muchas gracias. Tengo que ponerme con tranquilidad a echar cuentas. Llevo una temporada que estoy bastante liado


----------



## ddddd (22 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes.

¿En qué fecha se produce la presentación de resultados trimestrales de First Solar?

Un saludo.


----------



## aitor33 (22 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Que yo sepa las ganancias superiores a seis mil euros pagan un veinticuatro o veinticinco por ciento.
> 
> Joder que bruto, piensa *subnormal*, si tengo sólo una cartera de valores con acciones del BBVA, ¿donde tengo la cartera de valores? pues lógicamente en el BBVA que no me cobran comisión de custodia o mantenimiento al ser acciones del propio banco.
> 
> ...



Pido formalmente a Calopez y cía. que te baneen por favor


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Oct 2012)

Cada vez da más miedo el avatar de Bertok.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Pol favo no citen al troll, aunque se le haya pillado en la mentira, se le demuestre por activa o pasiva lo tonto que es, continuará, porque... nuestras respuestas son el argumento de sus fapeos. Vamos al lío guanistas


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

los graficos no engañan , solo unas gacelas provincianas se atreverian a ignorar el analisis TECNICO del gran MV


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2012)

Pedro35 dijo:


> Ya he dicho en otro post anterior que el único consejo que daba es no invertir en bolsa, y que yo no volvería a invertir. Más que nada porque el mercado está manipulado; sólo hay que ver como Moodys no ha bajado el rating de España, y la prohibición de las posiciones cortas.
> 
> Pero vamos como esto esta lleno de payasos que sólo vienen a soltar su discursito sin leer lo que ponen los demás, pues me esperaba un posts chorra-autista como el tuyo.



A ti te he dedicado muy pocas palabras, pero entiendo que no hayas pillado mi mensaje. Si quieres podemos colorear un dibujito juntos


----------



## Sipanha (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pol favo no citen al troll, aunque se le haya pillado en la mentira, se le demuestre por activa o pasiva lo tonto que es, continuará, porque... nuestras respuestas son el argumento de sus fapeos. Vamos al lío guanistas



Pero no solo con este, con todos los demas también por favor.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pero no solo con este, con todos los demas también por favor.



Si por favor )


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2012)

y perdón por ensuciar el hilo...

[YOUTUBE]EE7XkaFFtGE[/YOUTUBE]

Pa donde sea, pero vamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

los gringos a punto de romper , vamos hijoeputas :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

muelte al toro :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Ojo a los aumentos de volumen en los niveles....


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las carboneras enseñan la patita, y las empresas de acero empiezan también a hacerlo.



Esta promete

United States Steel Corporation: NYSE:X quotes & news - Google Finance

La llevo desde el Jueves


----------



## Krim (22 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Advanced Micro Devices se va a tirar hoy el pisto con más del 10% de acciones intercambiadas. Los HFT se deben estar fapeando encima de los micros de estos tipos.



AMD, o revienta o despega. No hay término medio. De todas maneras a corto plazo, casca otro 10% de fijo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

amonoh gacelerio :rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

AMD , el mismo juego que NOKIA, hay que adivinar el suelo y no comprar todo el stake de golpe.

Si rompe hacia abajo, le meto otra orden.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh gacelerio :rolleye:



maestro , los putos gringos estan aguantando :ouch:


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> AMD , el mismo juego que NOKIA, hay que adivinar el suelo y no comprar todo el stake de golpe.
> 
> Si rompe hacia abajo, le meto otra orden.



en NOK pueden estar ligeramente por debajo de los mínimos de este año
y luego habrá que recuperar 12 años de tener el valor bajista, que se dice pronto, x0,618. osea, aguantarlas en cartera 7 años :8:


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

OCZ, vol. wanero.


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

NOKIA, las solté en agosto, ahora no lo planteo, de nuevo.


----------



## aitor33 (22 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> AMD , el mismo juego que NOKIA, hay que adivinar el suelo y no comprar todo el stake de golpe.
> 
> Si rompe hacia abajo, le meto otra orden.



yo estoy dentro y aguantando el chaparrón::


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Ultima oportunidad de comprar y quedarse pillado ::::








PASOOOO que se acabannnn!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> AMD , el mismo juego que NOKIA, hay que adivinar el suelo y no comprar todo el stake de golpe.
> 
> Si rompe hacia abajo, le meto otra orden.



Querrá decir, no hay que adivinar el suelo, no?

Su misma estrategia sigo.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

aitor33 dijo:


> yo estoy dentro y aguantando el chaparrón::



que ganas de palmar :ouch:

por cierto en el proreal no encuentro a AMD ienso:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Ibex, primer nivel guano con mucho volumen........

Coincide con nivel en Dax y nivel SP

Todos juntitos de la mano 

7329-1430-7866


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

ahora si parece que los gringos van a romper :Aplauso: :baba:


----------



## dj-mesa (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


>



muelte al toro :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (22 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Querrá decir, no hay que adivinar el suelo, no?
> 
> Su misma estrategia sigo.



El problema es que hay una posibilidad no despreciable que el suelo sea 0. Todo depende de si les salen bien las evoluciones de sus arquitecturas, especialmente en las tablets, pero sin despreciar el tema de CPUs, GPUs y APUs (independientemente de lo que se diga, el PC no va a desaparecer en ningún momento de los próximos 10 años)


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex, primer nivel guano con mucho volumen........
> 
> Coincide con nivel en Dax y nivel SP
> 
> ...



Anda! Alejandro Sanz!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cCvLJFHQSL0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Súbanme ese dolar!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

Krim dijo:


> El problema es que hay una posibilidad no despreciable que el suelo sea 0. Todo depende de si les salen bien las evoluciones de sus arquitecturas, especialmente en las tablets, pero sin despreciar el tema de CPUs, GPUs y APUs (independientemente de lo que se diga, el PC no va a desaparecer en ningún momento de los próximos 10 años)



tanto como cero no creo , un poco exagerado pero los gashegos son asin 

en algun momento tie que tener un rebote del gato muerto ienso:


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

Microsoft tiene algo "gordo" entre las ....

La bola que manejo..


S poke to an i nsider at MS she says B almer w-ill go for it he is on a s ho pping spree and w ants a nother big buy befor e he goes. S he says the tablet l aunch s hows that the y are pre pared to go d eeper into hardware. X box has been great for t hem also.

L ooks l ike you are right and its worth a buy.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> S&P
> 
> Canal Principal: 1418.20-1430.20
> Bajista: 1410.60
> ...




Por recordar y tal....cuarenta minutos y me cubro de gloria y guano. 


Dax (c)

Canal principal 7380-7422
Bajista: 7329
*Apocalipsis now: 7264*


El dax camino de pasión también, como el SP se coloque en rampa lanzamiento "shit for all" verás que risa.
__________________


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

pobre franERRE siempre confiando en los sistemah IA :rolleye:

humilde servidor pronostica gap a la baja gordo para mañana , mantengo cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Corum Bubble LE & SE -

Al Sr. Bertok le gustarán.....algunos son difíciles de conseguir, pero si guaneamos algo más.....


----------



## aitor33 (22 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que ganas de palmar :ouch:
> 
> por cierto en el proreal no encuentro a AMD ienso:



Gracias ya estoy más tranquilo.:XX:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Joer no citen, que se me enfada Sipanha...jato en vez de en proreal busca en propapertrade y allí lo tienes, junto a las entradas en corto del IBEX. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Joer no citen, que se me enfada Sipanha...jato en vez de en proreal busca en propapertrade y allí lo tienes, junto a las entradas en corto del IBEX. :XX:



te as dao cuenta tu tambien eh :fiufiu:


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

Paper trading lo tiene patentado Mulder desde años. 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Oct 2012)

esta noche el rajoy pide el rescate y mañana pepinazo para el verde, y los que estamos cortos nos enculannn


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esta noche el rajoy pide el rescate y mañana pepinazo para el verde, y los que estamos cortos nos enculannn



como va a pedir el rescate con la prima tan baja y las elecciones en cataluña :o


----------



## donpepito (22 Oct 2012)

Curioso como el tito está vendiendo accs, SAN >221M negociadas, BBVA 14M.


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

ahora si que si :Aplauso:

ojete frescor intenso para los c-ortos :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Oct 2012)

Eurosocks rompiendo mínimos del día caminito del 2505


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

donpepito dijo:


> Paper trading lo tiene patentado Mulder desde años. 8:



Lo del Jato es Mind-Trading GT© :XX:


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Han sacado la caja de Margaret Astor....


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

Economía abre el mercado de deuda pública a los pequeños inversores - CincoDías.com

Les dejo, me voy a comprar un saco, o dos.


----------



## chameleon (22 Oct 2012)

PREFERENTES 2.0 :XX::XX::XX::XX:

definitivamente, europa nos ha abandonado, nos vamos al guano mas guanisimo de todos, corralito incluido... ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

Toma peponian


----------



## wetpiñata (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Tiene fácil solución...


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Economía abre el mercado de deuda pública a los pequeños inversores - CincoDías.com
> 
> Les dejo, me voy a comprar un saco, o dos.





chameleon dijo:


> PREFERENTES 2.0 :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> definitivamente, europa nos ha abandonado, nos vamos al guano mas guanisimo de todos, corralito incluido... ::::::



Típica noticia bomba que pasa sin pena ni gloria. Pero... Podemos intuir como va a pagar el FGD los depósitos de los bancos que quiebren... :fiufiu::fiufiu:

EDITO: ¿dejarán ponerse corto?? :XX::XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Oct 2012)

ibex 35 - Cierre técnico del Ibex: el bajo volumen negociado hace esperar que vuelvan las compras - 22/10/12 en Infomercados


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ibex 35 - Cierre técnico del Ibex: el bajo volumen negociado hace esperar que vuelvan las compras - 22/10/12 en Infomercados



la importante plaza africana subira pabajo :abajo:


----------



## juanfer (22 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> PREFERENTES 2.0 :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> definitivamente, europa nos ha abandonado, nos vamos al guano mas guanisimo de todos, corralito incluido... ::::::



Segun centeno, esta en el principal, Merkel quiere endosarnos el 85% de nuestra deuda a nosotros bancos, pensiones, particulares, etc, para poner un SL en una posible quita o impago.


----------



## Burbujilimo (22 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ibex 35 - Cierre técnico del Ibex: el bajo volumen negociado hace esperar que vuelvan las compras - 22/10/12 en Infomercados



En un mercado con los cortos prohibidos el que haya poco volumen es sintoma claro de subidas, no de que no haya ni el tato interesado en comprar... de toda la vida... :ouch::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

vamos gringos papi quiere un gap a la baja para mañana :baba:


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Espero que nadie haya comido fabada... porque con lo prietos que están hoy todos los culos...


----------



## Sipanha (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Espero que nadie haya comido fabada... porque con lo prietos que están hoy todos los culos...



El mejor análisis de mercado que he visto hoy. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

La de QoD que se está perdiendo el polloloco algorítmico ecuacional ::

Lo prometido es deuda.

*[INTEL]*







Ha perdido el 62% de la última subida, así que podría volver al entorno de los 19.3x$. Creo que todavía le queda algo de caída y debería aguantar la DTA. Si la pierde iría hasta los 19.3x$ comentados. Por abajo se nos iría por debajo de los 16$.

Por arriba, creo que los 23.1y$ y los 24.1z$ pueden ser resistencias a tener en cuenta donde podrían converger el precio con DTB y resistencias horizontales, dependiendo de la verticalidad de una posible corrección.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Oct 2012)

¿Qué c0ño hay que hacer en este pvto foro para que baneen a todos los borderline que pasan por aquí?

Buenas tardes y tal ::


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

el gap se esta preparando :baba: :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el gap se esta preparando :baba: :Baile:



cuando hay gap hay alegria maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

Escombrera MODE on


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Batiéndose el cobre que esto no se vaya por el desagüe. No sé si lo habrán conseguido, pero de hacerlo... buena pillada de cortos.


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Batiéndose el cobre que esto no se vaya por el desagüe. No sé si lo habrán conseguido, pero de hacerlo... buena pillada de cortos.



Lo dicho ""refuerzan"" el soporte y se quedan primero con la pasta de los largos y luego con la de los cortos en la falsa ruptura.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Largo 1424, SL 1422. Salida en 1430... de momento.

Ya veremos a quien timan...


----------



## vyk (22 Oct 2012)

¡Madre de...! ¿Se puede saber hasta donde piensa seguir cayendo AMD? Habrá que estar pendiente...


Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.: NYSE:AMD quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Oct 2012)

Jo, que mal pinta mañana la cosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

vyk dijo:


> ¡Madre de...! ¿Se puede saber hasta donde piensa seguir cayendo AMD? Habrá que estar pendiente...
> 
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.: NYSE:AMD quotes & news - Google Finance




Un suelo sobre los 2$ no es descartable, con la volatilidad que ello conlleva


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

Vamos, que hay escombro para sacar...


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Largo 1424, SL 1422. Salida en 1430... de momento.
> 
> Ya veremos a quien timan...



Me parece que la cosa va a ir por debajo del nivel inferior "mon ami":cook:


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me parece que la cosa va a ir por debajo del nivel inferior "mon ami":cook:



Démosle un poco de margen. Dos ya he cerrado. pero quedan 4 más...


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

Ahí lo tienes Atman....cojonudo:Aplauso:


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Gracias, ya pueden tirarlo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, ya pueden tirarlo...



Está usted irreconocible....yendo largo....:no:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, ya pueden tirarlo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias, ya pueden tirarlo...



Pues toma peponian!


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


>



Era buenísimo este comic. El cuñado que era un desastre total.


----------



## diosmercado (22 Oct 2012)

Zas! ::::

Apenas se ha notado.


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi?

esta mañana te he dejado con 5000 kilos de naranjas en medio de Madrid, compraste al final o qué?


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Oct 2012)

Tecnología baneante strikes back. En este foro la justicia es igual de lenta que un juzgado ::

Cheers!!!


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Es que además hay partida extra...!! fíjese usteq... lástima que sólo me queden dos... y ahora ya no le meto más que estamos en la media de 2000 minutos... léase 200 x 10minutos.


----------



## carvil (22 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Son sistemas.....
> 
> 
> Estaremos en este segmento algunos dias más después probaremos el minimo.
> ...




Buenas noches 


Vengo a por mi owned ::


Desde mi punto de vista falta un minimo antes de ver un squeeze serio, quizás el viernes.


----------



## atman (22 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está usted irreconocible....yendo largo....:no:



Primero la oración y luego la devoción... ::

Por otra parte, ya sabe, hasta un reloj parado acierta la hora dos veces al día...


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Corum Bubble LE & SE -
> 
> Al Sr. Bertok le gustarán.....algunos son difíciles de conseguir, pero si guaneamos algo más.....



Es una marca que no tengo.

Estuve a punto de caer con un Admiral's Cup pero supe quedarme quietecito ::

Bell Ross rules !!!


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Zas! ::::
> 
> Apenas se ha notado.



Bienvenido amigo.


----------



## FranR (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es una marca que no tengo.
> 
> Estuve a punto de caer con un Admiral's Cup pero supe quedarme quietecito ::
> 
> Bell Ross rules !!!









TOUCHÉ


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> TOUCHÉ



Richard Mille




Hublot




Romain Jerome


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

Hora de sacar la artilleria pesada,Bertok?? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7egaLnjYxs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mataresfacil (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Bienvenido amigo.



Dishonore, lo tengo en la recamara, pero hay tantos que ya le llegara su hora.


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hora de sacar la artilleria pesada,Bertok??
> 
> Scarface final sub-español - YouTube



Déjate de mariconadas ::

Te recomiendo Redada Asesina (está en la portal que te pasé el otro día por mp).

[YOUTUBE]MVyfrCyu7qM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Déjate de mariconadas ::
> 
> Te recomiendo Redada Asesina (está en la portal que te pasé el otro día por mp).
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MVyfrCyu7qM[/YOUTUBE]



Mariconadas?Pero si Scarface es un clasico, es buenisima. Ten en cuenta en que año se rodo. Al pacino borda el papel. Es como si me dices que De niro hizo un papel pesimo en taxi driver. Gracias por las recomendaciones, el otro dia vi descent, no esta mal  mejor que prometheus.


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mariconadas?Pero si Scarface es un clasico, es buenisima. Ten en cuenta en que año se rodo. Al pacino borda el papel. Es como si me dices que De niro hizo un papel pesimo en taxi driver. Gracias por las recomendaciones, el otro dia vi descent, no esta mal  mejor que prometheus.



Tienes por ahí The Descent II (subtitulada) ::


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes por ahí The Descent II (subtitulada) ::



La apunto para este fin de semana.


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La apunto para este fin de semana



La tengo pendiente, ya me dirás.


----------



## ponzi (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La tengo pendiente, ya me dirás.



Tienes que pasarte al cine de culto. Un buen guion nunca pasa de moda.


----------



## Claca (22 Oct 2012)

DOW:







Empieza a mostrar formas feas, aunque por ahora sigue bien. La estructura de fondo prometería si no fuera porque el sentimiento está demasiado calmado y el precio ya ha alcanzado niveles de gran resistencia. De momento tenemos esa cuña en formación, pero si no rompe, es como si no hubiera nada. Personalmente pienso que si pierde los 12.800 las cosas se pondrán realmente feas para unos cuantos meses, independientemente de si antes hace algún amago de aguantar (es decir, para mí se habrían visto ya máximos con mucha probabilidad, lo cual no significa que la pérdida del nivel comentado implicase caídas verticales inmediatas, esto es, el precio podría volver a ponerse por encima, pero no tendría mucho recorrido).


----------



## paulistano (22 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes por ahí The Descent II (subtitulada) ::





ponzi dijo:


> La apunto para este fin de semana.




Más de lo mismo:fiufiu:




Recomiendo "Ichi the killer":Aplauso:




Bertok, me bajo las pelis con the pirate bay, pongo en su buscador la peli y la bajo con uTorrent. 

Hay alguna forma mejor a tu entender??

Me has dejado con la intriga con lo del portal ese...:cook:


----------



## azkunaveteya (23 Oct 2012)

ponzi, los 5000 kilos qué?

estoy en ascuas


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DOW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eres el clint eastwood de los mercados, pase lo que pase sabes ser objetivo. Tus aportaciones son una luz al final del tunel. A veces es mejor estar en liquidez, bravo!


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ponzi, los 5000 kilos qué?
> 
> estoy en ascuas



La verdad es una propuesta de un amigo, la idea no ha sido mia. Mi problema es que no lo veo claro, veo problemas de logistica e inexperiencia importantes. Como en la bolsa en la vida hay que estar muy seguro de las decisiones financieras que se toman. Me estoy informando un poco de como funciona el mundillo ,es mejor ser humilde que no pecar de grandeza desmedida. Como posteo el otro dia creo atman hay muchos detalles que hay que tener en cuenta no es para tomarselo a la ligera. Si alguien quiere 5000-8000 kilos de fruta puedo hacer de intermediario


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2012)

NASDAQ:







Otro que presenta una sintomatología un tanto sospechosa. Como en el caso anterior, el techo todavía no está hecho, por lo que la forma final puede ser distinta y alcanzar todavía precios superiores, pero es muy relevante que empiece a doblegarse justo donde lo ha hecho. 

El mercado americano hay que ponerlo en cuarentena. Cuidado que sigo pensando que todavía queda una traca final al alza, pero ya hay que andarse con mucho ojo, porque el tema puede estar perfectamente maduro.


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eres el clint eastwood de los mercados, pase lo que pase sabes ser objetivo. Tus aportaciones son una luz al final del tunel. A veces es mejor estar en liquidez, bravo!



Coincido totalmente en esto último que dices, porque es muy importante: sólo hay que estar en el mercado cuando nuestro sistema nos marca una entrada clara y tenemos que asumir, por lo tanto, que muchas veces habrá que mantenerse al margen. Cuesta, pero es así.


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Vengo a por mi owned ::
> ...



Sí, yo tambien pienso que al menos nos queda otro meneo antes de coger aire y llegar a las praderas próximas a los 1500 que nos marcaba Janus (1490). El problema que yo veo es el soporte con el que hay que pelear. Si se pierde la cosa se complica en el retorno y si no se pierde a los leoncios no les compensa el viaje...

Así que el camino puede ser perfectamente el inverso. Máximo decreciente en un visto y no visto y luego a tumba abierta.

Seguro que ve los volúmenes antes y después de pasar 1427, pero yo pienso más en las figuras que puedan quedar aprovechables. Vale, que sí, que si no la hay, la montan... en fín, precausssión...


----------



## Janus (23 Oct 2012)

Llego del curro y veo muchas páginas en el hilo. No tengo tiempo para releer todo por lo que les pido disculpas si alguien me hubiera preguntado algo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Atentos hoy a 

*[Walter Energy]*


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por recordar y tal....cuarenta minutos y me cubro de gloria y guano.
> 
> 
> Dax (c)
> ...




FranR te felicito ayer bordaste los niveles.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Hoy hay pinta de que pegue un guanazo completo...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

guanosos dias gacelones 

ayer los gringos cansinos retrasaron lo inevitable :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

apertura por encima de banda central bollinger , servidor cierra cortos porsiacaso , pa pipas :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

no hay reaccion , no hay fuelza , volvemos a la carga corto 7885 ibex contao :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay reaccion , no hay fuelza , volvemos a la carga corto 7885 ibex contao :baba:



maestro su precision me da miedito :S

por otro lado los gringos ayer a punto estuvieron de romper e iniciar el guanazo , viendo los futuros gringos sin duda hoy es el jran dia :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

cerrados cortos 7885-7830 :baba:


----------



## peseteuro (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> maestro su precision me da miedito :S
> 
> por otro lado los gringos ayer a punto estuvieron de romper e iniciar el guanazo , viendo los futuros gringos sin duda hoy es el jran dia :Aplauso:



Si, porque ayer tenían debate y DEBIAN dejar los índices en tablas para debatir en igualdad de condiciones. Hoy los indices ya pueden seguir su curso natural.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Si, porque ayer tenían debate y DEBIAN dejar los índices en tablas para debatir en igualdad de condiciones. Hoy los indices ya pueden seguir su curso natural.



lo unico que no me gusta del ibex es la apertura por encima de la banda central de bollinger en diario , tal ves se retrase la cosa un dia mas :fiufiu:

edito , el vix tambien me preocupa ayer toco la mm200 en diario y pabajo , espero algo de lucha , los larguistas cansinos no se rinden :ouch:


----------



## vyk (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> maestro su precision me da miedito :S
> 
> por otro lado los gringos ayer a punto estuvieron de romper e iniciar el guanazo , viendo los futuros gringos sin duda hoy es el jran dia :Aplauso:



¿Conversas contigo mismo? En fin...otros peinan bombillas...

Es lo que tienen los multinicks, que al final uno ya no sabe ni quien es.:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

volvemos a la carga 7840 :Baile:


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

FranR?
Dax tocado y veremos si hundido.
Como siempre, puede usted enseñar precisión a un cirujano...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Han llegado 5000 kilos de...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

El dax hasta los 7000 sin poleas ni artilugios

Es una fosa común de largos


----------



## peseteuro (23 Oct 2012)

Hoy veo todo rojo, ¿será el guano o esque me sangran los ojos ? Indices, divisas, materias primas ...

Como dicen por el foro ... igual hoy es el día de la quiebra del ECI


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> volvemos a la carga 7840 :Baile:



y mientras el gacelerio sigue tradeando confiando en sus sistemah IA , no se dan cuenta de la peligrosisima formacion guanosa , aun no la detectan maestro :ouch:

si es que operar con semejante grafico es operar con ventaja absoluta :baba:


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

No esta todo rojo... Gamesa está verde... poquito... pero verde...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

parece que los gringos rompen si o si , directamente a la zona 1395-1400 :baba:


----------



## Seren (23 Oct 2012)

Hasta que no pasen las elecciones americanas no esperéis grandes sorpresas


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Hasta que no pasen las elecciones americanas no esperéis grandes sorpresas



ese sentimiento lo estan aprovechando los leoncios para vender a saco


----------



## Seren (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese sentimiento lo estan aprovechando los leoncios para vender a saco



Da igual, ya se está encargando Berni de repartir papel, la FED no es tan gili.pollas como el BCE


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

Coca-Cola se alía con Sanofi para vender en las farmacias - elEconomista.es

Buffet cada dia me sorprende mas..Ahora entiendo porque estaba tan interesado en Sanofi


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

Enagás ganó 281,4 millones de euros hasta septiembre, un 3,9% más - elEconomista.es

Enagas sigue luciendo buenos resultados

Iberdrola negocia vender a Sinovel el mayor proyecto eólico de Europa - elEconomista.es

Parece que Galan se ha tomado en serio la tarea de reducir la deuda del balance..


Como veis el gráfico de enagas?


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

IBM Congreso de Software IBM - España

Estos de IBM que están tramando??

Buffett ha apostado muy fuerte por ellos


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> IBM Congreso de Software IBM - España
> 
> Estos de IBM que están tramando??
> 
> Buffett ha apostado muy fuerte por ellos



Vuelve el OS/2 pero para smartphone!!

(era broma eh?, que muchos no sabrán ni que era el OS/2 y mira que me gustaba)


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Canal Principal: 7.928-7.850

Primer Bajista 7.808
Holocausto sodomita7.678

Un poquito tarde, se me pasó ayer.


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

Nunca es tarde... =^_^=


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> No esta todo rojo... Gamesa está verde... poquito... pero verde...



.

Bankia 1.18 +0.019 *+1.64 %* ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Reyal Urbis solicita el preconcurso de acreedores con una deuda de 3.600 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal Principal: 7.928-*7.850*
> 
> Primer Bajista 7.808
> Holocausto sodomita7.678
> ...



Fuerte volumen en pérdida de canal principal, y la primera bajista con un incremento de volumen.

Si rebasa donde estamos ahora mismo, volvemos a base de canal principal y según volumen Holocausto o aburrimiento de varias horas...

Veamos.


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> Bankia 1.18 +0.019 *+1.64 %* ::



Creí que era una cucaracha subiendo por la pared... ::


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reyal Urbis solicita el preconcurso de acreedores con una deuda de 3.600 millones - elEconomista.es



Alaaaa... otro pal bote...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Fuerte volumen en pérdida de canal principal, y la primera bajista con un incremento de volumen.
> 
> Si rebasa donde estamos ahora mismo, volvemos a base de canal principal y según volumen Holocausto o aburrimiento de varias horas...
> 
> Veamos.



voto por holocaustico 

grongos a punto de romper claro que sus sistemah IA eso no lo ven :fiufiu:

gringos queria decir y sistema IA se lee con voz de asno :rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (23 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

Algo de retraso para ser noticia "fresca"

Sanofi, Coca-Cola team up on 'Beautific' drinks - FiercePharma


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

¿Que os parece lo que está haciendo

*[Royal Dutch Shell]* ?







Parece que quiere irse a cumplir objetivos de la zona verde... ienso:

Para ello no debería perder el fibo 62% y superar los 26.5€


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Zona hemoal.........


Y aguantan :cook:


VAAAAAAAAAAAAAMOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSS


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

Pollastre ya nos nos quiere... :´(

Si nos quisiera vendría a decirnos si el DAX aguanta como parece o si nos están haciendo la cama...

[Wait&see mode]


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

El Eurostoxx jugándosela también


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

SP en situación de tonteo o arrastro el mobiliario...


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Esto parece minuto y resultado...

Edit: ala... para arriba


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Zona hemoal.........
> 
> 
> Y aguantan :cook:
> ...



Nah

nos llevan a la apertura usana para darle más emoción parece...


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Alaaaa... otro pal bote...



Hace años hacian buenos pisos (50 años y ni una grieta) pero la deuda no perdona a nadie. En este pais no va a quedar en pie ni el fresador del pocero


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Que os parece lo que está haciendo
> 
> *[Royal Dutch Shell]* ?
> 
> ...



Esta empresa usa la misma tactica que SAN, pero amplificada, dan mucho beneficio a costa de ir emitiendo acciones. El valor no creo que suba mucho, porque se diluye cada vez el valor que hacen más emisiones. 

Emite el mismo numero de acciones que SAN a pesar que SAN tiene 4 veces mas valor.


Total Obligaciones & Activos de los accionistas	2011 -> 345.257 M$
Total Obligaciones & Activos de los accionistas	2010 -> 322.560 M$ Total Obligaciones & Activos de los accionistas	2009 -> 292.181 M$ Total Obligaciones & Activos de los accionistas	2008 -> 282.401 M$ Total de emisiones de acciones ordinarias 2011-> 6.220,08 M$
Total de emisiones de acciones ordinarias 2010-> 6.154,20 M$ 
Total de emisiones de acciones ordinarias 2009-> 6.122,29 M$
Total de emisiones de acciones ordinarias 2008-> 6.241,47 M$ 


Es recomendable para largo plazo 2 años minimo.


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Nah
> 
> nos llevan a la apertura usana para darle más emoción parece...



Desde las 9:30 que nos metieron en canal bajista, lo están marcando a la perfección.

Ahora mismo en nivel relevante...lo dicho antes, a ver volumen e intentar saber si tenemos vela escombro o no.


P.D. Aquí no queda ni el tato...TIRARLO YAA!!!!!! ::


----------



## atman (23 Oct 2012)

No se obcequen... y sigan las reglas del juego... yo le he sacado unos pretzels alun solitario DAXie... largo... otra vez... igual llegamos más lejos, pero me tengo que ir...

voy a tener que hacérmelo mirar.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Desde las 9:30 que nos metieron en canal bajista, lo están marcando a la perfección.
> 
> Ahora mismo en nivel relevante...lo dicho antes, a ver volumen e intentar saber si tenemos vela escombro o no.
> 
> ...



calma renacuajo arriesga mucho gana poco , estamos en un rally bajista


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pollastre ya nos nos quiere... :´(
> 
> Si nos quisiera vendría a decirnos si el DAX aguanta como parece o si nos están haciendo la cama...
> 
> [Wait&see mode]



Mire Vd. que desde el caso Emperador del chino y Nacho Vidal, no aparece ninguno de los dos.


----------



## Felix (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire Vd. que desde el caso Emperador del chino y Nacho Vidal, no aparece ninguno de los dos.



Requetejuas! Ya me extrañaba a mi que chinito no se pasase a celebrar la victoria de BMW en el DTM.


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire Vd. que desde el caso Emperador del chino y Nacho Vidal, no aparece ninguno de los dos.




Le vigilo.... le observo.... no crea que sus impertinencias de tladel tieso me pasan inadvertidas.... ¡ hablarán los cañones ! ::::


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

A ver si animamos al pollo

HOYJA MIRE AQUI SALE UN ASTON!!!!!!

The Great London-Arabic Supercar Motorshow - YouTube!

Un día cualquiera en Londres......

P.D. Anda ya había aparecido ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pollastre ya nos nos quiere... :´(
> 
> Si nos quisiera vendría a decirnos si el DAX aguanta como parece o si nos están haciendo la cama...
> 
> [Wait&see mode]




Pero mire que le va a Ud. la tragicomedia griega y el high drama on the hill 

Claro que les sigo queriendo hombre inocho: 

Pero llevo mucho trabajo últimamente y voy de culo con el tiempo..., esto de ser un tladel y no tener la supremacía y los conocimentos de Gatencio resulta agotador, sabe Ud...


Esto, a veer... ah, sí, lo del DAX hoy... pues lo de 09:00-10:00 ha sido una palmada de un leoncio medianillo-pequeño, que por cierto no ha podido salir limpio de ésta y ha soltado a pérdidas. Lo que quizás le interese es que aún le quedan como 600 Daxies de los que deshacerse (inicialmente metió 3000 a largo a mediados de la semana pasada).

No sé por qué se ha dejado esos 600 aún, en mi opinión es porque quizás se le estaba "cayendo" demasiado el precio, y ha esperado a ver si rebota un poco y puede terminar de salir con algo de dignidad. 

Esa es la razón de que a partir de las 10:00am lo único que está viendo es _GazellenTraffike _, acojonaditos y con más miedo que vergüenza después de la soltada ::

Ve como aún les quiero .... inocho:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

A esto se le llama consumir tiempo, sin hacernos daño unos a los otros.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A esto se le llama consumir tiempo, sin hacernos daño unos a los otros.


----------



## Kenpachi (23 Oct 2012)

La inmobiliaria Reyal Urbis declara el preconcurso de acreedores - RTVE.es



Spoiler



*La inmobiliaria Reyal Urbis declara el preconcurso de acreedores* 

Tendrá cuatro meses para tratar de renegociar su deuda con los acreedores
Si desemboca en concurso de acreedores, sería el segundo mayor de la historia española


La inmobiliaria Reyal Urbis ha decidido solicitar el preconcurso de acreedores, un proceso por el que contará con un plazo máximo de cuatro meses para renegociar con sus acreedores la deuda de 3.654 millones de euros, y tratar así de evitar la antigua suspensión de pagos. De confirmarse el concurso de acreedores, se trataría del segundo mayor de la historia española, por detrás del declarado por Martinsa Fadesa.

La compañía que controla y preside Rafael Santamaría se acoge a la Ley Concursal tras acordarlo por "unanimidad" en su consejo de administración de este lunes, según ha informado la firma a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

En concreto, la inmobiliaria indica que "ha iniciado negociaciones para alcanzar un acuerdo de refinanciación o, subsidiariamente, para obtener adhesiones a una propuesta anticipada de convenio en los términos previstos en la citada Ley Concursal".

Reyal da este paso al fracasar el proceso de renegociación de su deuda que inició hace más de año con sus bancos. Antes de este intento, y desde el comienzo de la crisis, la inmobiliaria ya había realizado dos renegociaciones similares.

El grupo inmobiliario registró una pérdida neta de 211,3 millones de euros en el primer semestre de este año, lo que ha aumentado en un 30% sus números rojos. La cifra de negocio cayó un 7,4%, hasta situarse en 51 millones de euros


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A esto se le llama consumir tiempo, sin hacernos daño unos a los otros.



Lo suyo es impagable. Gracias gracias y mil gracias por compartir su trabajo. Que todas estas gracias compensen los desagradecidos del chat ese.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

servidor tiene que dar tambien las gracias al señor franERRE que representa el sentimiento del gacelerio :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Desde las 9:30 que nos metieron en canal bajista, lo están marcando a la perfección.
> 
> Ahora mismo en nivel relevante...lo dicho antes, a ver volumen e intentar saber si tenemos vela escombro o no.
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Maese!!!!!!!! ve algo?

Ahora les toca a los de abajo...voy a mirar el dax como anda.

7.266-*7.234*


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Están aguantado la oleada de guano cual puerta de Mordor...


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están aguantado la oleada de guano cual puerta de Mordor...



Yo tengo la impresión que en el eurostoxx están saliendo los cortos en el 2510 bailando la conga...

Esta tarde fiesta mamporrera.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo tengo la impresión que en el eurostoxx están saliendo los cortos en el 2510 bailando la conga...
> 
> Esta tarde fiesta mamporrera.



A ver si se deciden a tumbarlo...

Un SP en los 1415 estaría muy bien...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

pobre gacelerio , que perdidos os veo :ouch:

el jran grafico dice rally bajista , no tiene porvernir la resistencia al poderio de la formacion guanosa :no:


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Maese!!!!!!!! ve algo?
> 
> Ahora les toca a los de abajo...voy a mirar el dax como anda.
> 
> 7.266-*7.234*



Un aplauso pa mi mismo.... :: :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Ruptura con volumen.... 

Preferible para el mad-max..vuelta al nivel y escombrera.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

para los que tuvieron FED y cargaron cortos , hoy es un dia en el que perfectamente podriamos plantarnos en la mm200 del ibex asi que mantengan los cortos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Y ahora vuelta a empezar con el 2505. Esto debería ir perdiendo niveles con más alegría...


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Maese!! la gustado? > 20 puntos por la patilla.....


----------



## chameleon (23 Oct 2012)

porqué el ibex baja tan poco?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Maese!! la gustado? > 20 puntos por la patilla.....



chavalin ahora mismo te saco un grafico y te olvidas del intradia , el guano se explica con un simple grafico :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

como me gusta operar cuando tengo controlada la situacion gracias al analisis TECNICO , to pabajo y si se produce una subida sera solo una trampa o un rebote del gato muerto :baba:

no hay riesgo de quedarse pillado con los cortos , no vayan contra la tendencia :no:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Poooooor fiiiiiin.....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver si se deciden a tumbarlo...
> 
> Un SP en los *1415 *estaría muy bien...





FranR dijo:


> Un aplauso pa mi mismo.... :: :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Hágame sitio ::


----------



## judas iskariote (23 Oct 2012)

QUe pasa con el leuro, acaba de tocar 1,30.

Seguira pabajo?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

es que me entra la risa 

dejare que los ejpertoh sigan haciendo el ridiculo y entonces soltare el jran grafico , se hara el silencio porque entonces seran concientes que los sistemah IA y demas chorradas no sirven para na .

seguid ejpertohs cantando niveles :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> porqué el ibex baja tan poco?



Porque el ibex es la locomotora de Europa!!

*Classics Reloaded*


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal Principal: 7.928-7.850
> 
> Primer Bajista 7.808
> Holocausto sodomita*7.678*
> ...






Voy preparando el nivel HS en el gráfico, polsiacaso ::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy preparando el nivel HS en el gráfico, polsiacaso ::



y yo le voy preparando el owned 8:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> QUe pasa con el leuro, acaba de tocar 1,30.
> 
> Seguira pabajo?



Busque un post del Sr. Atman...siyalodeciael.

Y ahí vamos cabalgando al desastre...pa mi 1.27 es suficiente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy preparando el nivel *HS *en el gráfico, polsiacaso ::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Hinfielno supremo?

A corto lo veo en 775x.... (desde ejta mañana, no desde ahora )

Olviden lo dicho! Mi proyección ya se ha cumplido en 7773.... :: ::

Dejo hablar a los mayores :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

judas iskariote dijo:


> QUe pasa con el leuro, acaba de tocar 1,30.
> 
> Seguira pabajo?



no te metas en el euro , suele hacer el gilipollo , siempre se retrasa seguramente aun se esta formando el techo


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

El eurostoxx, si se remanga las faldas, puede llegar a 2440


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hinfielno supremo?
> 
> A corto lo veo en 775x.... (desde ejta mañana, no desde ahora )



Holocausto Sodomita...

Desde ayer noche tengo yo los nivelillos. (Y si quiere le digo donde los colgué)

P.D. desastre quinielístico, se me olvidaba, er sistema me dio 10 aciertos.

Volveré a intentarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Holocausto Sodomita...
> 
> Desde ayer noche tengo yo los nivelillos. (Y si quiere le digo donde los colgué)
> 
> ...



si digalo señor franERRE


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

Guanos dias tengan.

Fran, no se con cuantos dobles o triples hizo la quiniela, pero sepa que acertar diez es MUY complicado para un entendido y estudioso del futbol.

Ya nos contara.....interesante.

Y.......tirenme ese ibexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Encontrado, lo había visto esta mañana, pero se me había olvidado lo de *HS* 

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7498224-post3807.html



FranR dijo:


> Canal Principal: 7.928-7.850
> 
> Primer Bajista 7.808
> Holocausto sodomita7.678 :XX:
> ...


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Guanos dias tengan.
> 
> Fran, no se con cuantos dobles o triples hizo la quiniela, pero sepa que acertar diez es MUY complicado para un entendido y estudioso del futbol.
> 
> ...



Una de esas simples, bueno dos simples era el mínimo que me costaron 1 leuro. Ya le digo, yo ni papas de furbo.


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Encontrado, lo había visto esta mañana, pero se me había olvidado lo de *HS*
> 
> Por si alguien tiene curiosidad.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7498224-post3807.html



Norrrrrrrr en otro sitio a las 00:30 horas :fiufiu: y no el el chat de los cojoncios.

Como dije in the morning.... se me olvidó ponerlo aquí.

Por cierto... si quieren buena música online Martini in the morning, no se arrepentirán.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

tanta chorrada de niveles y sistemah IA no son necesarios , servidor carga cortos con su trading mental contando solo con un grafico sencillisimo , bueno con dos graficos , el segundo ya posteado y que me confirma la validez del primero


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

Hoy en primera pagina del confidencial, roubini afirma que si hay rescate sera bueno para el mercado.

Asi que ya saben, compren, compren que se acaban....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoy en primera pagina del confidencial, roubini afirma que si hay rescate sera bueno para el mercado.
> 
> Asi que ya saben, compren, compren que se acaban....



el taymin amigo , primero rally pabajo y luego rally parriba :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tanta chorrada de niveles y sistemah IA no son necesarios , servidor carga cortos con su trading mental contando solo con un grafico sencillisimo , bueno con dos graficos , el segundo ya posteado y que me confirma la validez del primero



pero no me sea tan hijo de satanas gran MV , esta dejando que los ejpertoh sigan con sus chorradas para que el owned sea aun mayor , por otro lado solo asi aprenderan a ser humildes ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

hasta cuento puece bajar esto hoy.... me queman las plusvalias, despues de ir perdiendo un 9 %, ahora voy con un +1% y ya me pongo nervioso


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Una de esas simples, bueno dos simples era el mínimo que me costaron 1 leuro. Ya le digo, yo ni papas de furbo.



No creo que me este vacilando.

Si no es asi, tómeselo en serio porque acertar diez casillas en una columna simple ( simple quiere decir sin apuestas dobles o triples con las que te garantices un resultado ) es muy pero que muy complicado.

Es posible que haya sido suerte, por otro lado.

Pruebe a ver esta jornada.

Sepa tambien que si en una casilla a su sistema le entra duda, usted puede poner el 1, la X y el 2 y acierta seguro ese resultado. Logicamente el importe de la apuesta total sube.

Y revise los resultados, si alguno le da que el madrid o barcelona pierden, pues refuercelos añadiendoles un triple o doble asegurandose ese marcador.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Gráfico imprescindible!







::


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta cuento puece bajar esto hoy.... me queman las plusvalias, despues de ir perdiendo un 9 %, ahora voy con un +1% y ya me pongo nervioso



el guano recien esta comenzando


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta cuento puece bajar esto hoy.... me queman las plusvalias, despues de ir perdiendo un 9 %, ahora voy con un +1% y ya me pongo nervioso



Enhorabuena amigo, creo recordar que parriba también pilló...

De momento parece ser que nos queda carrete pabajo, incluso por debajo del 700.


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> No creo que me este vacilando.
> 
> Si no es asi, tómeselo en serio porque acertar diez casillas en una columna simple ( simple quiere decir sin apuestas dobles o triples con las que te garantices un resultado ) es muy pero que muy complicado.
> 
> ...



No hamijo, seguramente esta semana me quedaré en cuatro o cinco, habrá sido la suerte el principiante :

Aunque sea un offtopic, con los resultados de esta semana he ajustado los coeficientes. Voy a hacer una simple con el anterior y otra con el nuevo.

Mire usted que el Madrid me sale empate y el Graná que gana...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta cuento puece bajar esto hoy.... me queman las plusvalias, despues de ir perdiendo un 9 %, ahora voy con un +1% y ya me pongo nervioso



servidor no se dio cuenta de que preguntaba por el intradia , hoy lo pueden mandar incluso hasta la mm200 osea 7520 aprox , pero lo importante es que el objetivo de este rally se encuentra mucho mas abajo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mientras no jueguen entre ellos.....::


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Holocausto Sodomita...
> 
> Desde ayer noche tengo yo los nivelillos. (Y si quiere le digo donde los colgué)
> 
> ...





paulistano dijo:


> Guanos dias tengan.
> 
> Fran, no se con cuantos dobles o triples hizo la quiniela, pero sepa que acertar diez es MUY complicado para un entendido y estudioso del futbol.
> 
> ...




Para los quinieleros, hay otro foro que la cosa esta muy evolucionada. Porque se hacen quinielas en funcion de las probabilidades de casas de apuestas y en función de las apuestas en curso, etc. Mucha información que pueden ayudar, aunque no tenemos el conocimiento de MV. 

Pero bueno se rapiña algun aurelio.

Os paso en link para los quinielero interesados.

J-13 compartido en ZimageZ


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Enhorabuena amigo, creo recordar que parriba también pilló...
> 
> De momento parece ser que nos queda carrete pabajo, incluso por debajo del 700.



vendi BBVA ganandole algo pero luego siguíó subiendo un 3% mas y fue cuando me puse corto y eso aguanté hasta un 9% de perdidas y apunto estuve de hacer caso al robotnick y salirme..... ahora estoy mas nervioso ganandole un 1%:vomito:

ya lo dije, todo ha sido por el cambio de avatar.... por cierto TR a subido y me jode no haberla pillado en 36.5 hace unos dias.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Un directivo de LG confirma que Google presentará un 'smartphone' la semana próxima - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

Juanfer yo hice alguna que otra con las probabilidades de las casas de apuestas y mis aciertos subieron un 30% aprox.

El problema? Pues que si aciertas tu, va a acertar hasta el jato, por lo que cobrarás una mierda, de ahí que siempre le ponía la sorpresa al madrid o barcelona.

Echare un ojo.


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un directivo de LG confirma que Google presentará un 'smartphone' la semana próxima - elEconomista.es



Me interesa....quiero jubilar mi blackberry....aqui mimguno conseguireis moviles bien de precio, no?:fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (23 Oct 2012)

Si cierra el gap de 7725 vía libre para pepón.


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Para los quinieleros, hay otro foro que la cosa esta muy evolucionada. Porque se hacen quinielas en funcion de las probabilidades de casas de apuestas y en función de las apuestas en curso, etc. Mucha información que pueden ayudar, aunque no tenemos el conocimiento de MV.
> 
> Pero bueno se rapiña algun aurelio.
> 
> ...



Gracias hamijo, compararé con la mía...


Edit: Hoyga el bate borisov ese de donde sale, yo tengo al Alcorcón :S


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Si cierra el gap de 7725 vía libre para pepón.



tambien se podría ir a cerrar el de 6865 :baba: :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tambien se podría ir a cerrar el de 6865 :baba: :baba:



me parece que ahi no hay hueco pequeño padawano ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Si cierra el gap de 7725 vía libre para pepón.



tal ves un pequeño peponeo podria tener , pero los gringos estan rompiendo y se activa el doble techo , hasta la mm200 no espero rebote importante


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Juanfer yo hice alguna que otra con las probabilidades de las casas de apuestas y mis aciertos subieron un 30% aprox.
> 
> El problema? Pues que si aciertas tu, va a acertar hasta el jato, por lo que cobrarás una mierda, de ahí que siempre le ponía la sorpresa al madrid o barcelona.
> 
> Echare un ojo.



Con la tabla que te he pasado pone las apuestas ya apostadas, las de las casas de apuestas, y los ratios. Creo que es una información interesantisima. Vamos como los niveles de FranR.

Luego ya es suerte y/o conocimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Un minuto de silencio, por favor











Bernanke no repetir al frente de la Reserva Federal de EEUU | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un minuto de silencio, por favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha roto la impresora de tanto imprimir.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Es una putada , porque habrá que re-hacer toneladas de Gifs


----------



## J-Z (23 Oct 2012)

Lo va a fichar OKI xD


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Gracias hamijo, compararé con la mía...
> 
> 
> Edit: Hoyga el bate borisov ese de donde sale, yo tengo al Alcorcón :S



Ese es el pronostico de la del champions. Jornada 13


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Oct 2012)

¿Al final le van a hacer el avión al moreno con impresora y todo???


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Al final le van a hacer el avión al moreno con impresora y todo???



es por la guerra :ouch:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es una putada , porque habrá que re-hacer toneladas de Gifs



don't worry, hay bobama para 4 años mas.

::


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

En la pagina 400 hay que abrir nuevo hilo....vayan pensando.....


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> En la pagina 400 hay que abrir nuevo hilo....vayan pensando.....



No hay que ser tan taliban...El hilo aguanta perfectamente si no se satura con muchas boobies.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No hay que ser tan taliban...El hilo aguanta perfectamente si no se satura con muchas boobies.



Recuerde que ahora ya van de dos en dos (¿o de cuatro en cuatro?... todavía no lo tengo claro)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

podrian poner algo como : gacelones entretenidos con tetas no vieron venir el onvro kabesa onvro


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Recuerde que ahora ya van de dos en dos (¿o de cuatro en cuatro?... todavía no lo tengo claro)



¿seguro? ::



Spoiler










+Remake


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿seguro? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahi le a dao es lo mismo que cuando servidor dice " con tres cojones "


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿seguro? ::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Si la evolución hubiese sido realmente eficiente ese sería el aspecto de la hembra humana (considerando un macho standard con dos manos y una boca)


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si la evolución hubiese sido realmente eficiente ese sería el aspecto de la hembra humana (considerando un macho standard con dos manos y una boca)



Pues entre la de la peli y la original, sin el tuneo













pues...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Madre mía!!!

Francia, a punto de rescatar a Peugeot: hasta 7.000 millones en garantías - Ecomotor.es


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Oct 2012)

Este hilo está perdiendo mucha calidad, no veo más que posts del jato muy subidito de ego, y otros hablando consigo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mía!!!
> 
> Francia, a punto de rescatar a Peugeot: hasta 7.000 millones en garantías - Ecomotor.es



la economia real se va al carajo y los datos macro indican que no hay forma de reactivarla , game over gacela en pepitoria


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

los gringos vienen con gap en el contado y el ibex se dispone a cerrar el gap 
7720-7740 momento de cerrar cortos me parece :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

DAX en 7200


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Oct 2012)

*FIGURAS RETÓRICAS	DEFINICIÓN Y EXPLICACIÓN DE LA FIGURA RETÓRICA
(METÁFORAS)

-Caballero blanco:

-Calentar:	

-Cuidadores:

-Descolgado:

-Hora bruja:

-Manos fuertes:	

-Maquillaje:

-Tiburón:	

-Triple hora embrujada:


Me piden una traducción de estas palabras en un asignatura. Conforeros pido una ayudita para ver las interpretaciones de cada uno (Asignatura - COMUNICACIÓN Y TÉCNICAS DE EXPRESIÓN EN ESPAÑOL - Grado de economía)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

cerrados cortos 7840-7730 :baba:


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Si el eurostoxx sigue bajando un poquito más se va sí o sí a 2442


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

cerrada el 50% de la posicion con un 1.5 de plusvis.....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cerrada el 50% de la posicion con un 1.5 de plusvis.....



pero que es esa mariconada de cerrar las operativas por partes :ouch:

se opera con to lo gordo y de una sola ves :o


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *FIGURAS RETÓRICAS	DEFINICIÓN Y EXPLICACIÓN DE LA FIGURA RETÓRICA
> (METÁFORAS)
> 
> -Caballero blanco: una empresa (amiga) que viene al rescate de una opada para batir al opador hostil o simplemente al rescate financiero para no ser opada
> ...



.
.
.
a ver si te vale


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

Pfú... en esta última bajada desde el 74XX, hay varios leoncios pequeños palmando como mandan los cánones y los reyes.... vaya bocado que les han metido los grandes.

Algunos se han querido pasar de listos descontando en positivo el no-rescate, y lo han pagado en varios miles de Daxies.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *FIGURAS RETÓRICAS	DEFINICIÓN Y EXPLICACIÓN DE LA FIGURA RETÓRICA
> (METÁFORAS)
> 
> -Caballero blanco:
> ...



chaval tu di que tienes el coñocimiento y ya esta , eso si dilo con una seguridad absoluta


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfú... en esta última bajada desde el 74XX, hay varios leoncios pequeños palmando como mandan los cánones y los reyes.... vaya bocado que les han metido los grandes.
> 
> Algunos se han querido pasar de listos descontando en positivo el no-rescate, y lo han pagado en varios miles de Daxies.



Cuente, cuente...

¿han soltado daxies a morir?


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Caballero blanco (white knight) también puede ser una empresa (amiga) que viene al rescate de una opada para batir al opador hostil o simplemente al rescate financiero para no ser opada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *FIGURAS RETÓRICAS	DEFINICIÓN Y EXPLICACIÓN DE LA FIGURA RETÓRICA
> (METÁFORAS)
> 
> -Caballero blanco: Un señor del Real Madrid
> ...



Pufff dile que eso está anticuado, Si quieres optar por la matriculade honor dile que lo que se usa ahora es:

Leoncio, Gacelón, Pandoro, Pepón, Mandrilada, Brutal Rally Alcista, Guano, Guanazo, tladel, apolalipsis larguista, ojetes (calor, candor y frescor), Holocausto Sodomita, mind-trading, bukkake leoncio....::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Caballero blanco (white knight) también puede ser una empresa (amiga) que viene al rescate de una opada para batir al opador hostil o simplemente al rescate financiero para no ser opada.



De hecho es eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pufff dile que eso está anticuado, Si quieres optar por la matriculade honor dile que lo que se usa ahora es:
> 
> Leoncio, Gacelón, Pandoro, Pepón, Mandrilada, Brutal Rally Alcista, Guano, Guanazo, tladel, apolalipsis larguista, ojetes (calor, candor y frescor), Holocausto Sodomita, mind-trading, bukkake leoncio....::



...vela escombro, peponian, barbas de mi vida, ojete (al rojo cereza, al rojo "holacorazones", blanco nuclear), hinversor, gamusino, Gandalf, empapelese, plusvis, Droghi, Reversal de mi vida, hemoal, autobús de la JGA, crematorio, horno gacelero,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

AMDeros, preparemos el ojete 

Pre-Market Volume: Pre-Market High:  Pre-Market Low:
136,475 $ 2.14(04:26:15 AM)   $ 2.05 (09:09:59 AM)

Read more: AMD*Pre-Market Trading - NASDAQ.com


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

se olvidan el Vaaaaaaamooooooooooossssssss


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...vela escombro, peponian, barbas de mi vida, ojete (al rojo cereza, blanco nuclear), hinversor, gamusino, Gandalf, empapelese, plusvis, Droghi, Reversal de mi vida, hemoal, autobús de la JGA, crematorio, horno gacelero,



Vela MV, puño de bernanke (es suyo, imperdonable), trinchera, tecnología alcista/bajista, intención del mercado.


Hay mucho que aprender antes de ganar platita :no:





:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

JA JA JA :XX::XX:

_Manos fuertes:	Las de pandoro agarrándote la nuca_


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vela MV, puño de bernanke (es suyo, imperdonable), trinchera, tecnología alcista/bajista, intención del mercado.
> 
> 
> Hay mucho que aprender antes de ganar platita :no:
> ...



...y no se olvide de la santa trinidad: umildá, conoshimiento y FED.

Esto me recuerda a







(¿quién es el quinqui de la camisa morada? :XX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y no se olvide de la santa trinidad: umildá, conoshimiento y FED.
> 
> Esto me recuerda a
> 
> ...



Creo que es Mulder. El de las gafotas, Pollastre.


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Enagás ganó 281,4 millones de euros hasta septiembre, un 3,9% más - elEconomista.es
> 
> Enagas sigue luciendo buenos resultados
> 
> ...



ENAGAS:







Ha cumplido con un suculento segundo impulso y ahora le toca corregir, por ello no sorprende que haya roto a la baja la cuña. Para estas semanas por arriba ya debería tener el movimiento agotado, lo más probable es que maree entre la zona de máximos y los 14,60 que señalo en el gráfico, gestando así el próximo gran movimiento, que debería ser fácilmente aprovechable: si rompe por arriba la resistencia, implicaría la activación de un tercero con un stop justo por debajo del punto de activación, mientras que si lo hace por abajo, el canal que lleva ya unos cuantos toques nos indica que en el largo plazo el valor adquiriría tintes muy bajistas, con un objetivo de caída del 30%. 

En estos momentos no hay que estar dentro.


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Oct 2012)

Dado la capacidad inventiva, tengo un punto (podre la mejor sugerencia, pero que sea aceptable)

* *Encontrar tres términos más en inglés que se utilicen de forma específica en el español económico con su definición .*


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

gringos abriendo con gap a la baja , a la espera de que lo cierren :Baile:


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Dado la capacidad inventiva, tengo un punto (podre la mejor sugerencia, pero que sea aceptable)
> 
> * *Encontrar tres términos más en inglés que se utilicen de forma específica en el español económico con su definición .*



Gap: Hueco que en la serie de precios.
Rally: tendencia prolonagada en el tiempo.
....


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Recuerden: Flash de Confianza del Consumidor de la zona euro en octubre @16:00


----------



## Kenpachi (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Dado la capacidad inventiva, tengo un punto (podre la mejor sugerencia, pero que sea aceptable)
> 
> * *Encontrar tres términos más en inglés que se utilicen de forma específica en el español económico con su definición .*



A ver que te parece este.









Aunque se usa menos de lo que se debería.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Dado la capacidad inventiva, tengo un punto (podre la mejor sugerencia, pero que sea aceptable)
> 
> * *Encontrar tres términos más en inglés que se utilicen de forma específica en el español económico con su definición .*



Trading, stoploss, trend


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

mientras los gringos no cierren el gap mejor no operar :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Walter energy en modo superguano de momento.... :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Espero que pongo el nombre del hilo en las citas bibliográficas ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Walter energy en modo superguano de momento.... :no:



De esa me salí alrededor de 70. Lleva una buena cantidad guano en los bolsillos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De esa me salí alrededor de 70. Lleva una buena cantidad guano en los bolsillos.



Esta mañana posteé un gráf en el que parecía que estaba haciendo un HCHi. Si no cierra por encima de 38.05$ empezarían a ponerse feas las cosas.


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

san cae lo mismo que cuando el ibex caía un 1,6% que cayendo el ibex ahora un 2%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Dado la capacidad inventiva, tengo un punto (podre la mejor sugerencia, pero que sea aceptable)
> 
> * *Encontrar tres términos más en inglés que se utilicen de forma específica en el español económico con su definición .*



Busque-busque

Glossary of Stock Market Terms & Definitions - NASDAQ.com


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Oct 2012)

FranR menudo estas hecho, como clavas los niveles


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Flash consumer confidence indicator for EU and euro area

In October 2012, the DG ECFIN flash estimate of the consumer confidence indicator remained broadly stable in both the EU (-24.2 after -24.0 in September 2012) and the euro area (-25.6 after -25.9 in September 2012).

Mejor de lo esperado -26


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

no se olviden de los místicos 7700


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

los gringos van a cerrar el gap :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos van a cerrar el gap :Baile:



parece que ahora no tienen muchas ganas maestro ienso:

pero es un peligro para los osos del foro y para los bajistas


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Oct 2012)

Disculpen,vale la pena mirarlo...si no lo han visto....habla sobre el IBEX too.

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xA1aIe4Buj4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xA1aIe4Buj4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

ayer lo ví...acojonante que el ibex tenga la mitad de la deuda que todo el tejido industrial español


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Pepe Luí está cabreado...

Eso siempre está bien


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

fuera el otro 50%


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

HS en el horizonte.


VAAAAAAMOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!


Pecata, el hilo esta como nunca: guano, pillada de gacelas, jatos, troll un descojone.


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

como aguanta san, dan ganas de entrar a sacoinocho:


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Luí está cabreado...
> 
> Eso siempre está bien





_Pepeluí _es una joya. Quiero decir, una joya de esas que es divertido observar en su atril, pero que nunca te pondrías para asistir a ningún acto medianamente importante 

Es absolutamente impresionante ver las películas que se monta el tío para justificar una bajada. Incluyen desde los motivos más peregrinos, pasando por resultados empresariales que a nadie importan un carajo de grajo, y terminando quizás en un obús perdido que cae en la frontera turco-siria.

Alguien debería explicarle a este señor que el análisis fundamental hace cosa de unos 10 años que dejó de guiar los precios.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Que vela más guapa en el DAX, ¿eh?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Pepeluí _es una joya. Quiero decir, una joya de esas que es divertido observar en su atril, pero que nunca te pondrías para asistir a ningún acto medianamente importante
> 
> Es absolutamente impresionante ver las películas que se monta el tío para justificar una bajada. Incluyen desde los motivos más peregrinos, pasando por resultados empresariales que a nadie importan un carajo de grajo, y terminando quizás en un obús perdido que cae en la frontera turco-siria.
> 
> Alguien debería explicarle a este señor que el análisis fundamental hace cosa de unos 10 años que dejó de guiar los precios.



...y lo mejor de todo es que da cursos de tlading, plimo.


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que vela más guapa en el DAX, ¿eh?










Decia algo??? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Decia algo??? ::



Yo no, la tipa creo que sí...::


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y lo mejor de todo es que da cursos de tlading, plimo.



Por algo tiene que darlos.... ya lo hemos hablado por aquí.:ouch:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo no, la tipa creo que sí...::



Se le puede leer en los labios algo así como "piratón ahora entiendo lo que querías decir con lo de velón"

P.D. que me dice Luis que si quiere hacer público el mensaje, que adelante. La serie está medio cerrada.


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por algo tiene que darlos.... ya lo hemos hablado por aquí.:ouch:




Cursos de trading, venta de estrategias a terceros, "mentores".... todo lo mismo. Vendedores de crecepelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

los misticos 7700 aguantan , musho peligro y los gringos no cierran aun el gap acercandose al mistico soporte de los 1400 cuidadin gacelones ienso:


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

En fin, al final han deshecho las posiciones de la semana pasada en una sola sesión (hoy). Buena soltada, la verdad. Ahora veremos quién se atreve a dar el siguiente paso, porque los de la semana pasada han salido "pelín" escaldados....


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Voy a entrar a la contra......intra salvaje DAx


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a entrar a la contra......intra salvaje DAx



Pues bien "entrado" está.

El que estaba deshaciendo ha terminado de deshacer. A falta de alguien gordo que siga tirando el índice hacia abajo, ¿quién se va a arriesgar? 20 pipolettos a largo no debería ser cosa difícil de sacar ahora mismo.

A menos que otro quiera venir a seguir descargando, claro... que hombre, lo veo ya un poco excesivo por hoy....


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues bien "entrado" está.
> 
> El que estaba deshaciendo ha terminado de deshacer. A falta de alguien gordo que siga tirando el índice hacia abajo, ¿quién se va a arriesgar? 20 pipolettos a largo no debería ser cosa difícil de sacar ahora mismo.
> 
> A menos que otro quiera venir a seguir descargando, claro... que hombre, lo veo ya un poco excesivo por hoy....



Algo más queda, pero hay que dar confianza a los alcistas.

Vamos güapisimos!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Algo más queda,




Sí, cierto; pero es complicado discernir ahora mismo si el dueño está en modo pánico o mantiene. 

De momento se ha deshecho el corto plazo, la semana pasada; para seguir con esto, hay que remontarse a posicionamientos a largo de hace unos 15 días, y eso abandona el reino de las matemáticas para entrar en el de "me pica el culo, con una mano me rasco y con la otra vendo".

Es decir, complicado de saber lo que pasa por la cabeza de esos pollos ahora mismo.

La lógica leoncia, o al menos la que suelen usar, dicta que la cotización está demasiado tocada hoy como para seguir descargando. El que lo haga, si lo hace, debe estar realmente muy desesperado.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

hoy ya no hay mucho que rascar , puede que mañana tengamos rebotito , sinceramente con los gringos en el mistico soporte del 1400 y con el gap sin cerrar mejor mantenerse al margen :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Vamos un poco por delante, pero están negociando demasiado

MI NO GUSTAR.




Me he cubierto con daños menores. (casi que da igual en el global de hoy)


Edit: Un pelín más arriba y salgo sin daños.

Fuera, borrado el stop..


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Oct 2012)

después de Holocausto Solomita, si confirma ¿a donde?, please, es que me da pereza


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos un poco por delante, pero están negociando demasiado
> 
> MI NO GUSTAR.




No hay pólvora, que diría su Luis.

Demasiado castigo para los largos hoy, jornada muy dura incluso en los relevantes. No han dado tregua. Todos los algos míos han tenido serios problemas para siquiera no entrar en pérdidas hoy.

Es posible que hoy el personal haya tenido demasiadas pérdidas como para apuntarse a la fiesta de la última media hora de contado.

Cosa rara, porque no suelen faltar a esta cita de final de sesión. Deben haberles dado realmente duro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

yo me he puesto largo..... etf y en IAG :8::8:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Mire hamijo....


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> después de Holocausto *Solomita*, si confirma ¿a donde?, please, es que me da pereza



Sodomita, de Sodoma del verbo "ay como me duele el sieso, ni sentarme puedo"

Me despido, surgen imprevistosss........


HS


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Disculpen,vale la pena mirarlo...si no lo han visto....habla sobre el IBEX too.
> 
> <object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xA1aIe4Buj4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xA1aIe4Buj4?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Estaba desatado el bueno de Liebana 

Ahora solo es cuestion de averiguar el timing, el final esta claro.

El BCE de momento nos dara oxigeno para 2 o 3 años mas.


----------



## Claca (23 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Como gráfico actualizado, el hermanito del IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MEDIUM:







Si antes decía que todavía le faltaba cuerpo, ahora ya tenemos un techo mucho más maduro, pero por supuesto todavía no activado. Esto significa que aún podrían verse nuevos máximos, pero tal y como vengo comentando, no es demasiado probable que se alejen de los precios visto anteriormente.

Vale la pena echarle un vistazo y compararlo con el IBEX para dar fiabilidad al giro de mercado cuando se produzca.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> MEDIUM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero porque tanto dibujito complejo ? : 

el grafico del que llevo un buen tiempo hablando tiene una sola linea y genera una platita que no veas :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (23 Oct 2012)

se habría rascado algo en el san...coguntó


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire hamijo....



No tire su platita, hoy no es el día....

La vela de las 17:05@5m , qué menos que haber testeado los 7180. Y ni siquiera ha podido con los 175. 

Ahora en 17:10@5m y continuación en 17:15, es cuando se testean los 180. Personalmente, diría que estamos en los minutos basura del encuentro.

Que venga un loco y meta un trallazo, pues lo mismo sí, eso nadie lo puede saber. Pero con casi -7000 netos sólo en la sesión de hoy, un mini-selloff en toda regla por los estándares del DAX, juraría que el personal a largo está "pelín" escarmentado, al menos por hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No tire su platita, hoy no es el día....
> 
> La vela de las 17:05@5m , qué menos que haber testeado los 7180. Y ni siquiera ha podido con los 175.
> 
> ...




noticias frescas por el amor de lol :ouch:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En fin, al final han deshecho las posiciones de la semana pasada en una sola sesión (hoy). Buena soltada, la verdad. Ahora veremos quién se atreve a dar el siguiente paso, porque los de la semana pasada han salido "pelín" escaldados....



Se lo merecen, sin acritud, lo de llevarlo otra vez a 7450 ha sido lo más rastrero que he visto en mucho tiempo.

Y lo han hecho con el SP mostrando debilidad.


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> noticias frescas por el amor de lol :ouch:




Gatencio, en ocasiones me cuestiono su infinita capacidad de absorber estulticia y expulsarla al exterior.

No obstante lo cual, le confesaré que no tengo mejor sustituto que Ud. para la plaza de bufón de la corte. 

Supongo que habré de conformarme.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Oct 2012)

el bund ha cerrado el gap de apertura de ayer. Queda el gap de apertura del dia 17. Esta semana deberia cerrarlo confirmando el pullback. Y luego, abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Pepe Lui News

_El Dow Jones está teniendo su peor día de este año._


----------



## Benditaliquidez (23 Oct 2012)

Salvo error de los datos de mi broker, el volumen de la subasta de Bankia ha sido apoteósico...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

ibex cierra por encima de la mm50 parece que preparan rebotito del gato muerto ienso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Oct 2012)

aunque sea del gato muerto, bienvenido será, estoy con un 0.02% de perdida en el etf y un 0.4% en IAG, si me puedo salir mañana a primera hora, encantado....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> aunque sea del gato muerto, bienvenido será, estoy con un 0.02% de perdida en el etf y un 0.4% en IAG, si me puedo salir mañana a primera hora, encantado....



pequeño padawano tienes que aprender a invertir solo en indices :o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepe Lui News
> 
> _El Dow Jones está teniendo su peor día de este año._


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Oct 2012)

Gamesa vuelvea rebotar por debajo de 1,50 y cierra el dia por encima, ojala este sea su suelo, tiene pinta, pero todavia queda mucha tela que cortar. De momento sigue pintando bajista.
El 25 es dia clave para saber los planes de futuro.


----------



## mataresfacil (23 Oct 2012)

Joder ahora que miro, vaya piñazo se esta pegando el dow.


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

¡Qué rapapolvos le ha echado Duran i Lleida al Risitas! Le ha borrado la sonrisa de cuajo. Ahora el Montoro con cara bukkake


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> ¡Qué rapapolvos le ha echado Durán i Lleida al Risitas! Le ha borrado la sonrisa de cuajo. Ahora el Montoro con cara bukkake



Link del stream o reporte!


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Link del stream o reporte!



24h Live

En directo. Canal 24 horas en directo - RTVE.es

Montoro Nodoyuna se ha empezado a sonreir y Duran casi se caga en su madre. Supongo que lo repetirán en el telediario.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Oct 2012)

propongo un titulo para el nuevo hilo

* ¿habeis visto el Ibex35? ... el sacrificio interminable*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

holocausto sodomita 

El risitas es un impresentable :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> propongo un titulo para el nuevo hilo
> 
> * ¿habeis visto el Ibex35? ... el sacrificio interminable*



no :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Risitas a punto de llorar....


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Risitas a punto de llorar....



Se le ha ido la mano con el Xanax...


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Chicharros al borde un ataque de guano


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Chicharros al borde un ataque de guano



AterrIbex como puedas


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

Que mal tienen que estar...

Los Polanco refinancian 300 millones y ponen a la venta su avión privado - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que mal tienen que estar...
> 
> Los Polanco refinancian 300 millones y ponen a la venta su avión privado - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Oct 2012)

VIX perdiendo los 19...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Vaya rompeojetes AMD.....

Gap a la baja, mín, de 2.05 y ahora por 2.19 ::

Vamoooooooooooooooooooos! 

<iframe width="800" height="600" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/POw6nTaC9KE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

a partir de 1:06:13


----------



## aitor33 (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya rompeojetes AMD.....
> 
> Gap a la baja, mín, de 2.05 y ahora por 2.19 ::
> 
> Vamoooooooooooooooooooos!



Venga que ya estaba bien de caida a ver si termina con un buen cierre y continúa unos días por este camino...que el otro ya lo tiene muy machacado


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Guanissstassssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Guanissstassssss!!!!!!!!!!!



Apriete el ojal que viene pepon.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

Parece que cerraran el gap :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes. Quien abra el nuevo hilo que ponga *TEMA MÍTICO*!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Guanissstassssss!!!!!!!!!!!



A la orden! Me encuentro infiltrao en las líneas enemigas!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

ábralo usted FlanEle, no olvide el tema mítico

edit: Andalucía no es bono basura: eh bono bazura. Pero más bazura zon loh de mudi!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

corto ibex 7780 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (23 Oct 2012)

Aguantemos algo más. Y que no se olvide hilo mítico


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aguantemos algo más. Y que no se olvide hilo mítico



aunque ustec de bolsa poco , en este caso por casualidad acierta


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aunque ustec de bolsa poco , en este caso por casualidad acierta



maestro a lo mejor se equivoca y esta siendo parte del sentimiento gacelero ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (23 Oct 2012)

Para mañana sacar un par de eurillos intentare entrar en mapfre, con un sl ajustadito, pero creo en la recuperacion de este chicharron


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

ahi lo tienen con tres cojones , ya ven lo facil que es operar cuando se posee el conocimiento 

me voy a cebar con los indices de mala manera :baba:


----------



## sr.anus (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi lo tienen con tres cojones , ya ven lo facil que es operar cuando se posee el conocimiento
> 
> me voy a cebar con los indices de mala manera :baba:



Estoy inundado de conosimiento y humirdad, mañana me vere cara a cara con pandorum... entraran dos personas gran dotadas y saldra el mejor


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2012)

Saludos a las gacelillas.

No os asustéis, no es más que una ligera corrección ::

Comprad más, no se os escape la tendencia alcista. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

y el personal aun no ve el jran grafico guanoso , a estas alturas es ya demasiado evidente , mañana lo cuelgo para vacilarme de los ejpertoh y sus sistemah IA :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ENAGAS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una emp con una buena estructura de costes.Desde luego si me diesen a elegir ser propietario de una emp me quedaria una del estilo de enagas,bme o cocacola. Son negocios tan simples que apenas suponen esfuerzo alguno y apenas dan quebraderos de cabeza. Comparto tu opinion,Enagas esta un poco cara, entraria en mi radar por debajo de 13


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2012)

Arriba ese ánimo en esta jornada guanosa ::

[YOUTUBE]qgIGBgAfDk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Oct 2012)

y los japos con los indicadoreh en to lo alto , mañana se van por la barranquilla :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2012)

Ya no hay una Bankia que les _empreste_.

Madrid fracasa en su intento de colocar deuda al 7,8% de interés | Economía | EL PAÍS


- La comunidad decide posponer la operación "hasta que mejoren las condiciones del mercado"
- Un portavoz niega que vaya a generarles problemas para pagar sus compromisos
- Querían captar 710 millones de euros


LOL-requete-LOL

Ya no hay una Bankia que les _empreste_.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya no hay una Bankia que les _empreste_.
> 
> Madrid fracasa en su intento de colocar deuda al 7,8% de interés | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



Fail como una catedral.


----------



## Tonto Simon (23 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya no hay una Bankia que les _empreste_.
> 
> Madrid fracasa en su intento de colocar deuda al 7,8% de interés | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



MHDLGP!! Al 7,8 :vomito: al 7,8 les ponia yo sus hipotecas personales. ::


----------



## juanfer (23 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y el personal aun no ve el jran grafico guanoso , a estas alturas es ya demasiado evidente , mañana lo cuelgo para vacilarme de los ejpertoh y sus sistemah IA :fiufiu:



Maestro ponga el grafico el cual ha hablado tanto.


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2012)

Dedicado a Janus :Baile:

[YOUTUBE]w6lhNxk-sbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Dedicado a Janus :Baile:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]w6lhNxk-sbo[/YOUTUBE]



Ahí te quiero ver. Para que después algún empanado diga que eres gayer ::

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya rompeojetes AMD.....
> 
> Gap a la baja, mín, de 2.05 y ahora por 2.19 ::
> 
> ...



Yes, sir. Very good.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]

Ahí va ............. 1:43:28


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

buenas noches, apañeros... recuperados los ojos del colirio del sacaojos... voy a ver si soy capaz de ponerme al día... que por cierto... podían haber esperado a mañana para tirarlo... que siempre celebran las mejores fiestas cuando yo estoy fuera... y ya saben que la de hoy era de las que me gustan...

en fín creo que hatsa el viernes ya no voy a poder ponerme "en linea" para tradear... así que mientras les escucho...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yes, sir. Very good.



le alegro de verte ¿qué tal el curro? me voy a la piltra

¿tienes alguna en la recámara en long position?


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Este hilo está perdiendo mucha calidad, no veo más que posts del jato muy subidito de ego, y otros hablando consigo mismo.



eso... ha dolido... que lo sepa... :´(



oiga, será que nos falta inspiración... súbanos una foto de pecatita, que tiene que estar para comérsela... :X

y cuidense...!


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> le alegro de verte ¿qué tal el curro? me voy a la piltra
> 
> ¿tienes alguna en la recámara en long position?



Un poquito de Advance Micro Devices a puntito de proteger. A dormir que mañana hay avión.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Ayyyyyy. Que kurdaaaaa. Zuz muelas buena noche


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]lyfES0-gIcs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ahí va ............. 1:43:28



Prodigy? 

Voodoo People-Magic People

[YOUTUBE]-Fz85FE0KtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Oct 2012)

Resultados Iberdrola:

IBERDROLA, S.A.

Buenos días.

La salida al exterior sostiene el negocio de la principal eléctrica española. El beneficio neto de Iberdrola ascendió a 2.401 millones de euros en los nueve primeros meses del ejercicio, lo que supone un alza del 12%. El EBITDA se incrementa un 3,4% hasta los 5.778 millones, con un crecimiento significativo en renovables.

El negocio internacional salva las cuentas de Iberdrola


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Resultados Iberdrola:
> 
> IBERDROLA, S.A.
> 
> Buenos días.



¿Cuando sale la película?

[En media hora supongo,¿no? ::]


por cierto:



FranR dijo:


> Ayyyyyy. Que *kurdaaaaa*. Zuz muelas buena noche









[YOUTUBE]65hlYaD2xh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

guanos dias gacelones


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelones



maestro los orientales no han hecho su trabajo , se ve que se resisten a gaunear :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> maestro los orientales no han hecho su trabajo , se ve que se resisten a gaunear :fiufiu:



no desesperes pekeño padawano aun nos queda el gran grafico y no fallara


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

amonoh gacelah de mi arma :Baile: 

al calor de los PMI :baba:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> maestro los orientales no han hecho su trabajo , se ve que se resisten a gaunear :fiufiu:



Hace tiempo que no se "gaunea" como antes:


----------



## KISSMYASS (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no desesperes pekeño padawano aun nos queda el gran grafico y no fallara



Maestro, ilumínanos de una puñetera vez con su gráfico o calle para siempre.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2012)

KISSMYASS dijo:


> Maestro, ilumínanos de una puñetera vez con su gráfico o calle para siempre.



Como saque un HCH del SP a largo plazo hoy me echan del trabajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

HCH en el eurostox 



como ya dije era muy similar a otra figura y ese es el HCH del sp500 clavados y el comportamiento del estocastico tambien muy similar .



y para lo que dicen que no se puede identificar un HCH primero que nada les digo que es porque carecen del conocimiento y que para eso tengo el HCH del nasdaq100 que es el indice que siempre se adelanta , vemos como esta tan adelantado que rompe la clavicular y que incluso hace un pullback .

por lo tanto un indice importante ya hizo techo asi que los demas debian estar haciendolo , pero los ejpertoh aun buscan el techo y siguen con las tontadas de los sistemah IA y asi os va gacelones ::


----------



## KISSMYASS (24 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Como saque un HCH del SP a largo plazo hoy me echan del trabajo.



Vamos a ver la chapuza que nos muestra.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

KISSMYASS dijo:


> Vamos a ver la chapuza que nos muestra.



espero tu opinion gacela de poca FED :fiufiu:


----------



## KISSMYASS (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> espero tu opinion gacela de poca FED :fiufiu:



Por lo que veo tiene especial obsesión por los HCH,es su único método de análisis??:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2012)

Si los mini leoncios del daxie estan en el mismo barco que el JJJ, es clara señal que el mundo ha tocado fondo. Eso o que pronto seran despedidos por su falta de coñocimiento.

Buenos dias y tal.

Estamos una semana mas tarde con el mismo cuento de los 7400 pabajo al 7200. Al final tanto ir a maginot que acabaremos en los 8000, y eso por el sargento bertok, si que no.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Oct 2012)

Habrá que darle un thanks para una vez que cuelga un dibujo.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

como humilde servidor ya pensaba , el gacelerio se quedaria pasmado y como ademas son desagradecidos no dan ni un triste thanks :ouch:

servidor no va a rellenar sus analisis con palabras bonitas que no sirven pa na , ni va a hacerlos complicados y con mil lineas y niveles por todos laos , ya ven que con una sola linea me basta y me sobra :no: 

la clavicular del HCH sp500 esta mal puesta pero paso de editarlo :abajo: por cierto HCH que los ejpertoh tampoco vieron


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2012)

JJJ hay otro hch en mis TEF, cuya proyeccion las manda a 8 euros, tengo miedo.
Alierta Joputa manten las matildes arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

KISSMYASS dijo:


> Por lo que veo tiene especial obsesión por los HCH,es su único método de análisis??:



chaval , el grafico es un HCH que quieres que le haga ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> JJJ hay otro hch en mis TEF, cuya proyeccion las manda a 8 euros, tengo miedo.
> Alierta Joputa manten las matildes arriba.



asi es y con ese HCH me guio para saber el objetivo aprox del ibex


----------



## peseteuro (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy preparando el nivel HS en el gráfico, polsiacaso ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Con su permiso le cito en buen momento :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2012)

El mistico y tal, atomarporcule. No seria tan mistico, lo cierto es que pocos lo conocian en el mundo del misticismo, era un nuevo mistico, muy hortera, con relojes de oro y mapas. Nadie le hechara de menos, salvo el puticlub lolitas.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El mistico y tal, atomarporcule. No seria tan mistico, lo cierto es que pocos lo conocian en el mundo del misticismo, era un nuevo mistico, muy hortera, con relojes de oro y mapas. Nadie le hechara de menos, salvo el puticlub lolitas.



ya se lo dije al webonazo de robotnick , que le hiba a enseñar misticismo del bueno 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2012)

Este FRANR se merece que alguien le regale un buen reloj, y no los corum esos.
Ademas de una buena mujer que le sea fiel entre semana.

Que proyecciones para el Ibex35 tiene? alguna por los 7300?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval , el grafico es un HCH que quieres que le haga ienso:



dejelo maestro , el gacelon no se da cuenta que precisamente los HCH son muy comunes en techos


----------



## peseteuro (24 Oct 2012)

Camino de los 7530 que coinciden tanto la mm200 como la BB inferior


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2012)

Gato, hay gente planteándose el posible mayor triple techo o HCH de la historia desde que se hizo suelo en 2009.

No hay más que poner en relación al PIB los recursos que han movilizado los bancos centrales para fabricar la última tendencia alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Gato, hay gente planteándose el posible mayor triple techo o HCH de la historia desde que se hizo suelo en 2009.
> 
> No hay más que poner en relación al PIB los recursos que han movilizado los bancos centrales para fabricar la última tendencia alcista.



puede ser , pero se ira viendo sobre la marcha


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> HCH en el eurostox
> 
> 
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> como humilde servidor ya pensaba , el gacelerio se quedaria pasmado y como ademas son desagradecidos no dan ni un triste thanks :ouch:
> 
> servidor no va a rellenar sus analisis con palabras bonitas que no sirven pa na , ni va a hacerlos complicados y con mil lineas y niveles por todos laos , ya ven que con una sola linea me basta y me sobra :no:
> 
> la clavicular del HCH sp500 esta mal puesta pero paso de editarlo :abajo: por cierto HCH que los ejpertoh tampoco vieron



bravo maestro del tradeo mental :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Que velitas madre mía


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2012)

Sobre el dato manufacturero, era muy previsible. La encuesta ZEW y pedidos industriales adelantados mostraban como la economia alemana de ralentizaba.

El sector automovilistico especialmente sufrira el deterioro de los mercados aleman, frances, italiano y afinesalemanes. Y no creo yo que los chinos y los americanos se atiborren de cochecitos. Y encima los koreanos.

Y como este es el 5 post, y Calopez me permite publicidada cada 5 post...






el primer año y se gana, yo me retiraba, les dejaba a los aritosx4 y peonzasestrellaos con su campeonato.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

una tendencia , un grafico y un solo trader mental :cook:


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2012)

Buenos días a todos.

Como sigo en la trinchera sólo entro a decirles que no se pierdan este video, me duele la tripa de reir:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/357032-parodia-psy-gangnam-style-paro.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[Nvidia]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[Nvidia]*







Pues eso, objetivo cumplido, llegando zona soportazo y velón parriba. No debería extrañarnos algo de volatilidad con un cambio de tendencia como el acaecido en junio.
*
[Microsoft]*







Creo que va en buen camino para llegar a los 27.0x


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

cerrados cortos 7780-7670 :Baile: 

estos cabrones no se van a rendir tan facilmente , pero asi puedo cargar cortos desde mas arriba


----------



## KISSMYASS (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 7780-7670 :Baile:
> 
> estos cabrones no se van a rendir tan facilmente , pero asi puedo cargar cortos desde mas arriba



Usted se salta la prohibición de cortos de la CNMV?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no se "gaunea" como antes:



Ni un thank.... juraría que nadie lo ha pillado :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

:XX: :XX: :XX:




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El mistico y tal, atomarporcule. No seria tan mistico, lo cierto es que pocos lo conocian en el mundo del misticismo, era un nuevo mistico, muy hortera, con relojes de oro y mapas. Nadie le hechara de menos, salvo el puticlub lolitas.









:no:
y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

venga volvemos al ataque corto ibex 7730 :Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sobre el dato manufacturero, era muy previsible. La encuesta ZEW y pedidos industriales adelantados mostraban como la economia alemana de ralentizaba.
> 
> El sector automovilistico especialmente sufrira el deterioro de los mercados aleman, frances, italiano y afinesalemanes. Y no creo yo que los chinos y los americanos se atiborren de cochecitos. Y encima los koreanos.
> 
> ...




.
PERO chinito, que en el capó de "eso" pone BMW Bank y aquí en el foro es lugar común que los bancos ni tocarlos, así que si quiere hacer publi de BMW mejor quite esa foto y ponga otra, aunque sea perdiendo algo en lugar de ganar el DTM, que además aquí en Spain el 99% de la gente no sabe ni lo que es.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PERO chinito, que en el capó de "eso" pone BMW Bank y aquí en el foro es lugar común que los bancos ni tocarlos, así que si quiere hacer publi de BMW mejor quite esa foto y ponga otra, aunque sea perdiendo algo en lugar de ganar el DTM, que además aquí en Spain el 99% de la gente no sabe ni lo que es.



Es verdad, mejor esta foto






o esta que es más _helejante_



Spoiler


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ni un thank.... juraría que nadie lo ha pillado :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> y tal



Pues ahora que lo dice... sí, pero la verdad es que antes no caí...

Oiganme ustedes ¿nadie jabre el nuevo hilo? Tenían que haberlo hecho anoche... ahora enmedio del día... mal...


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

C.P: 7.810-7.838

Bajista: 7.664
7.578


Por si les da por levantar cabeza: 


Escapatoria alcista: 7.822-7.882


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es verdad, mejor esta foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
SI, mucho mejor, dónde va a parar ... :8::´´´(


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo dice... sí, pero la verdad es que antes no caí...
> 
> Oiganme ustedes ¿nadie jabre el nuevo hilo? Tenían que haberlo hecho anoche... ahora enmedio del día... mal...



Que no va a explotar el foro ni nada por el estilo...aquí se ha estado con tropocientas millones de páginas y no ha pasado nada.

Ansia viva sólo de hacer poles


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este FRANR se merece que alguien le regale un buen reloj, y no los corum esos.
> Ademas de una buena mujer que le sea fiel entre semana.
> 
> Que proyecciones para el Ibex35 tiene? alguna por los 7300?



No soy exigente, con un Corum Bridge me conformo, soy fácil de camelar


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Con su permiso le cito en buen momento :baba:



Sr. Los niveles se anulan en diario, raramente se mantienen de un día para otro. "Nivel no alcanzado, pandoro de largo ha pasado" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Que cosa más fea están haciendo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Los niveles se anulan en diario, raramente se mantienen de un día para otro. "Nivel no alcanzado, pandoro de largo ha pasado" ::



Obsolescencia programada.

MZMM


::


----------



## peseteuro (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sr. Los niveles se anulan en diario, raramente se mantienen de un día para otro. "Nivel no alcanzado, pandoro de largo ha pasado" ::



aaaanda coño! ni miré la fecha de caducidad de esos niveles. A partir de ahora me fijaré . Thx por el aviso


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> JJJ hay otro hch en mis TEF, cuya proyeccion las manda a 8 euros, tengo miedo.
> Alierta Joputa manten las matildes arriba.



Cuidado que no es Alierta quien lo mantiene arriba, son los inversores grandes y a esos es difícil engañarlos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

tranquilidad gacelillas , el eurostox a estado cerca de la clavicular , no pensareis que se activara el HCH sin lucha por parte de los larguistas , pero los indices ya estan sentenciados


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No soy exigente, con un Corum Bridge me conformo, soy fácil de camelar



Yo tengo un Almiral Cup y te puedo decir que Corum es un reloj que sigue gustando con el paso del tiempo. Igual me pasa con un Dupont cromado que es mi primer reloj decente.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Reyal Urbis ya está con los dos pies en el barranco. Que los bancos se apunten las minusvalías que aplazaron hace unos años.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

C.P: 7.810-*7.738*

Bajista: 7.664
7.578


Por si les da por levantar cabeza: 


Escapatoria alcista: 7.822-7.882


PEEERRDONNNN error en canal principal....7738 

Aumento de volumen en suelo absoluto, no les ha interesado morir tan pronto.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo tengo un Almiral Cup y te puedo decir que Corum es un reloj que sigue gustando con el paso del tiempo. Igual me pasa con un Dupont cromado que es mi primer reloj decente.



En su momento me iba a decidir por un Admiral, pero al final fue un Nardin.

De estos siempre he preferido los Bubble, un toque distinto. Quien lo ve se queda con cara de ::


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Nos hemos metido en canal principal sin volumen, vuelta a nivel y ver reacción, de momento parece un fake alcista.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En su momento me iba a decidir por un Admiral, pero al final fue un Nardin.
> 
> De estos siempre he preferido los Bubble, un toque distinto. Quien lo ve se queda con cara de ::



Los Ulysse me gustan mucho si bien no tengo ninguno. Mi jefe tiene con sonería que se caga la perra.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Nos hemos metido en canal principal sin volumen, vuelta a nivel y ver reacción, de momento parece un fake alcista.



pues claro que es un fake gacela de poca FED :Baile:


----------



## sarkweber (24 Oct 2012)

Pregunta para muertoviviente. ¿Veremos las Ibertrolas otra vez a 2.7€? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2012)

Es que la culpa de que los canis tengan ese coche, a parte del trapicheado mercado de segunda mano expañol, es de BMW bank.

Es que si pongo este, tan rosita:






acabamos asi...






y aqui a parte de pandoro nos acostamos con bemas...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Pregunta para muertoviviente. ¿Veremos las Ibertrolas otra vez a 2.7€? ::



no creo que iberdrola sufra mucho , caer caera pero este guano sera patrocinado principalmente por TEF e inditex  

calculo una caida aprox de un 15 % para IBERTROLA :Baile:

EDITO , espero que se frene en los 3,40 aprox


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2012)

fuera de IAG con un 1.5%


----------



## ddddd (24 Oct 2012)

Buenos días.

Vuelvo por aquí porque no consigo saber cual es la fecha en la que First Solar va a presentar resultados.

Si alguna persona me pudiera informar de ello le estaría sumamente agradecido.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de IAG con un 1.5%



Quien pillara ese 1,5 % Estoy en DIA a ver si me las saco y no hay manera::


----------



## gamba (24 Oct 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vuelvo por aquí porque no consigo saber cual es la fecha en la que First Solar va a presentar resultados.
> 
> ...



First Solar, Inc.: NASDAQ:FSLR quotes & news - Google Finance

Events
Oct 29, 2012
Q3 2012 First Solar, Inc. Earnings Release


----------



## KISSMYASS (24 Oct 2012)

Alguien lleva exelixis del nasdaq.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (24 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es que la culpa de que los canis tengan ese coche, a parte del trapicheado mercado de segunda mano expañol, es de BMW bank.
> 
> Es que si pongo este, tan rosita:
> 
> ...











.
HAY mejores fotos del DTM. Eso si, no sale BMW:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (24 Oct 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vuelvo por aquí porque no consigo saber cual es la fecha en la que First Solar va a presentar resultados.
> 
> ...



First Solar, Inc. - Financial Events


Ahí tienes la web de la empresa con los eventos, de momento no dicen cuándo presentan resultados, pero por las fechas de presentación de anteriores trimestres te puedes hacer una idea.

Calculo que a primeros de noviembre anunciarán resultados, (más o menos un mes después de cerrar cada trimestre).


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

parece que a la jenneke le ha salido competidora 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/aQTxAjw7IjU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

no se me acojonen ahora gacelillas , la clavicular debe ser rota con alto volumen y es lo que esta ocurriendo , por eso esta lucha pero los indices estan sentenciados


----------



## KISSMYASS (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se me acojonen ahora gacelillas , la clavicular debe ser rota con alto volumen y es lo que esta ocurriendo , por eso esta lucha pero los indices estan sentenciados



Sigues con el corto en 7730?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

el bund parece que esta preparando el asalto para cerrar el gap del día 17.

el oro después de tocar los 1800$ ha corregido hasta los 1709$, puede que le quede algo mas.

pa que no se diga que solo se ponen boobies y por el estilo.

edit: me traigo prestado este gráfico aclaratorio de la situación:


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

AMD 2,21 en el pre-market


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> AMD 2,21 en el pre-market



Ayer hubo más meneo del habitual en el after hours...







Seguro que el padre de Claca tiene algo que ver


----------



## ddddd (24 Oct 2012)

Janus, ¿cómo ves FSLR estos próximos días contando con que el lunes tendremos los nuevos resultados?

Gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

KISSMYASS dijo:


> Sigues con el corto en 7730?



con tres cojones


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

todo un modelno el padre de claca, con el traktor en la mesa. yo era mas de cdj-1000.

edit: vamooooooossssssss leche!!!!! dale!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se me acojonen ahora gacelillas , la clavicular debe ser rota con alto volumen y es lo que esta ocurriendo , por eso esta lucha pero los indices estan sentenciados



Una vez rota la clavicular y luxado el antebrazo derecho, ¿cuáles son sus instrucciones, Maestro?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Una vez rota la clavicular y luxado el antebrazo derecho, ¿cuáles son sus instrucciones, Maestro?



de perdidos al rio , te quitas las flotantes y pajilla :vomito:


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo ves FSLR estos próximos días contando con que el lunes tendremos los nuevos resultados?
> 
> Gracias.



Por abajo 20 y por arriba la mm200. No hay que intentar adivinar los resultados del lunes o cuando sean. No tiene por qué suceder lo mismo que en el último quarter. Ahora hay que ver cuál es el impacto del lío que tiene en la promoción del mayor parque solar del mundo.

La realidad del negocio solar es que sigue habiendo una sobredimensión de actores y sobreproducción brutal. Eso se está viendo claramente en el equity de las empresas solares chinas y de ahí la brutal caida de precios. El caso de First Solar es diferente porque busca también la promoción y no solo la venta de los paneles.

Hay que actuar con sistemas y dejar al lado las emociones. Si marca entrar, se entra, si marca salir, se sale.


----------



## kemao2 (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de perdidos al rio , te quitas las flotantes y pajilla :vomito:



¿Que paso en con grafico que subiría hoy y mostraba el camino? :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Que paso en con grafico que subiría hoy y mostraba el camino? :ouch:



ya la subi , hazle un quoteo y dejame un thanks gacelon


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

A ver, ya sé que los bancos ni con un palo, y menos hispánicos, y menos el popu....

Pero no sería una buena opción RR, si pierde los 1.25+filtro de cada uno, salir pitando.

¿Que pensáis?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Una vez rota la clavicular y luxado el antebrazo derecho, ¿cuáles son sus instrucciones, Maestro?



Seguir hasta la victoria.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]h8LRzEszcZk[/YOUTUBE]




::


Ahhh mi época de judoca!


----------



## paulistano (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver, ya sé que los bancos ni con un palo, y menos hispánicos, y menos el popu....
> 
> Pero no sería una buena opción RR, si pierde los 1.25+filtro de cada uno, salir pitando.
> 
> ¿Que pensáis?



No es el unico que lo piensa.

Pero imaginese un gap a la baja en la apertura de un dia guanoso.

Miedo me da.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver, ya sé que los bancos ni con un palo, y menos hispánicos, y menos el popu....
> 
> Pero no sería una buena opción RR, si pierde los 1.25+filtro de cada uno, salir pitando.
> 
> ¿Que pensáis?



pero gacelon no ves que la platita esta en los cortos sobre indices , tenemos un HCH de manual y tu sales con la mielda del popular :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (24 Oct 2012)

Jato, mire que yo nunca le he atacado (salvo recordarle las visitas de pandoro), jamas ha estado en el ignore ni le he reportado, tenia cierta gracia el animar esto troleando un poco, pero lleva unas semanas muy cansino, de ser medio gracioso ha pasado a ser un autentico coñazo.


----------



## carvil (24 Oct 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Vuelvo por aquí porque no consigo saber cual es la fecha en la que First Solar va a presentar resultados.
> 
> ...




Buenos mediodias o


Mañana al cierre.



Salu2


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Una vez rota la clavicular y luxado el antebrazo derecho, ¿cuáles son sus instrucciones, Maestro?



espero no ser un incordio, ¿como ve le panorama daxie, maese? llevan una hora.......


----------



## Vivomuriente (24 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Una vez rota la clavicular y luxado el antebrazo derecho, ¿cuáles son sus instrucciones, Maestro?










JOPUTAS


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

En cuanto al Dax yo tenía un relevante sobre los 712x. 
Ahora mismo jugamos en canal principal gastando horas. Ni siquiera han querido tocar el nivel superior, quedando a escasos 8 puntos.

Las entradas de volumen, de momento, son para sujetarlo y que no caiga, sin llegar a meterse en zona pepona.


Lo mismo que han dicho antes....miedo me da. 


P.D. Hemos cumplido niveles inferiores en Ibex y Dax. Ibex el HS esta en los 7.578

En dax lo miro en unos minutos.


----------



## ddddd (24 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias o
> 
> 
> Mañana al cierre.
> ...



Otro forero ha mencionado el día 29.

Saludos.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En cuanto al Dax yo tenía un relevante sobre los 712x.
> Ahora mismo jugamos en canal principal gastando horas. Ni siquiera han querido tocar el nivel superior, quedando a escasos 8 puntos.
> 
> Las entradas de volumen, de momento, son para sujetarlo y que no caiga, sin llegar a meterse en zona pepona.
> ...



Thanks a lot!!!!!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Oct 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> JOPUTAS



Dele recuerdos a su plimo, que le han dejado muy malito. Y que se recupere pronto, que desde que está de baja está de un cansino en el foro que no vea... Normal, tanto tiempo libre y el efecto de los antiinflamatorios...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En cuanto al Dax yo tenía un relevante sobre los 712x.
> Ahora mismo jugamos en canal principal gastando horas. Ni siquiera han querido tocar el nivel superior, quedando a escasos 8 puntos.
> 
> Las entradas de volumen, de momento, son para sujetarlo y que no caiga, sin llegar a meterse en zona pepona.
> ...



asi que hemos cumplido niveles inferiores no gacelon :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Parece que las caralibro despiertan...

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Hs dax: 7010


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Parece que las caralibro despiertan...
> 
> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance



+22.77% en el premarket :cook:


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

La que la caído a Jerome...


Kerviel, condenado a 5 aos de prisin y al pago de 4.900 millones de euros | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## Kenpachi (24 Oct 2012)

Iberdrola planea desinversiones por 5.000 millones en tres años para reducir deuda y mantener beneficio,Empresas Sector Energía. Expansión.com



Spoiler



*Iberdrola planea desinversiones por 5.000 millones en tres años para reducir deuda y mantener beneficio*


La eléctrica actualiza su plan estratégico y lo amplía hasta 2014 con el objetivo de simplemente mantener beneficio y ebitda en los niveles de 2011 y recortar su endeudamiento en 6.000 millones. Para ello en los próximos tres años recortará un 37% sus inversiones, impulsará sus desinversiones en otros 5.000 millones y pretende reducir su plantilla en 1.200 empleados.


Iberdrola se adapta a los tiempos de crisis y opta por una estrategia conservadora en los próximos ejercicios. La eléctrica actualiza su plan estratégico para ampliarlo hasta 2014 y centra las nuevas líneas de acción pasan muy fundamentlamnete por el saneamiento del balance (reducir deuda, mejorar la solvencia, consolidar la liquidez...).

La compañía presidida por Ignacio Sánchez Galán ha presentado hoy en Londres su nueva estrategia, que pasa por reducir las inversiones, impulsar las desinversiones y contener los costes con dos grandes objetivos: uno en materia de endeudamiento y otro de beneficio. Por un lado, el grupo pretende recortar en 6.000 millones de euros su deuda en tres años, hasta los 26.000 millones. Para ello, la empresa cuenta con obtener 3.000 millones por la titulización del déficit de tarifa del sistema eléctrico español. La reducción de endeudamiento que permitiría mejorar la posición de la compañía desde el ratio de 4,1 veces deuda neta/ebitda a 3,2 veces en 2014.

Por otro, Iberdrola pretende conseguir simplemente mantener en 2014 tanto el beneficio neto como el ebitda en los niveles que se alcanzaron el año pasado. El grupo se conforma "como mínimo" con concluir el periodo de su nuevo plan estratégico conservando los 2.800 millones de beneficio neto y los 7.650 millones de resultado bruto de explotación que consiguió en 2011.

En paralelo, el grupo energético se compromete a ofrecer a sus accionistas un dividendo medio cada año de en tornoa 30 céntimos de euro por título, para lo que mantendrá su actual política de dividendo flexible (posibilidad de elegir el pago en efectivo o en acciones). La intención de Iberdrola es mantener su 'pay out' (porcentaje del beneficio dedicado a dividendo) en el 60% y sus cálculos contemplan desembolsar en torno a 3.100 millones de euros en dividendos entre este año y 2014.

Menos invertir, más desinvertir
Los planes pasan por una fortísima reducción de las inversiones del grupo hasta solo 3.500 millones anuales este ejercicio y los dos siguientes, lo que supone reducir en un 37% los niveles de inversiones del trienio 2009-2011. El grupo focalizará sus inversiones en el negocio de redes, que se llevará el 59% del total (frente al 25% de renovalbes o el 13% de la generación); y confirma su apuesta por el mercado británico, que concentrará un 42% del volumen inversor total (mientras Latinoamérica se queda con el 23%, España con el 19% y Estados Unidos con el 16%).

En paralelo, se impulsan las desinversiones en activos no estratégicos para hacer caja, con oportunidades de venta de hasta 5.000 millones de euros en los próximos tres años. Activos como la participación en la portuguesa EDP, las redes de distribución en países como Reino Unido y EEUU, o instalaciones maduras de renovables en Europa son algunos de los activos que los analistas sitúan en la diana de las ventas.

Según ha detallado Sánchez Galán en su presentación a analistas, Iberdrola tiene un plan de desinversiones ya diseñado por valor de 2.000 millones, de los que 300 millones corresponden a operaciones ya cerradas en lo que va de este año y que se completará con otros 1.700 millones en activos no estratégicos o en activos estratégicos en mercados que no lo son. "Nos vamos a centrar en el área atlántica, que incluye a España, Reino Unido, Estados Unidos, México y Brasil. El resto de países no son estratégicos para la empresa", ha sentenciado Sánchez Galán. Además, la eléctrica española tiene identificadas otras posibles desinversiones por otros 3.000 millones más.

"Tenemos decididas desinversiones por valor de 2.000 millones, éstas ya están determinadas. Pero además hemos identificado dentro del grupo posibles desinversiones por otros 3.000 que corresponden a activos muy líquidos", ha explicado el presidente de al eléctrica. El objetivo de estas transacciones es la mejora del 2% del ebitda, pero reconoce que el impacto en el beneficio neto prácticamente será nulo.

Recorte de plantilla
En paralelo, el grupo subraya la necesidad de contener sus costes y con este objetivo ha confirmado su intención de recortar su plantilla. Iberdrola pretende prescindir de un total de 1.200 empleados hasta 2014, La compañía matiza que su plan de recorte de plantilla prácticamente estaría completado, pero no cerrado, y apunta que ya han salido de la compañía un total de 1.000 trabajadores en lo que va de año (400 en España y otros 600 en Reino Unido).

"Es una reducción neta: vamos a reducir plantilla, sí, pero también van a entrar nuevos empleados en el grupo que tengan un perfil más tecnológico", ha subrayado José Luis San Pedro, consejero y director general de la empresa. Con los despidos y con otras medidas de eficiencia el objetivo es absorber el efecto de la inflación y el incremento de actividad para mantener en los niveles actuales los gastos durante el periodo 2012-2014.

Iberdrola ha anunciado hoy una mejora del beneficio neto hasta septiembre del 12%, hasta 2.400,7 millones de euros. Una mejora que se apoya exclusivamente en el tirón del negocio exterior, que ha disparado su resultado neto un 52% (con 1.784 millones) y a pesar del desplome del 36% del negocio en España (con solo 616 millones). "Este descenso responde, principalmente, al recorte en la retribución a la distribución aprobado por el Gobierno el pasado mes de marzo, y no refleja aún el impacto de las nuevas medidas fiscales sobre la generación [el impuesto del 6% sobre facturación anunciado por el Gobierno], cuya entrada en vigor está pendiente", explica la eléctrica.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Parece que las caralibro despiertan...
> 
> Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance



Facebook Shares Soar After Beating Estimates on Mobile - Businessweek


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La que la caído a Jerome...
> 
> 
> Kerviel, condenado a 5 aos de prisin y al pago de 4.900 millones de euros | Economa | elmundo.es



Lo primer es una putada para él (cuesta pensar que estaba solo) y lo segundo es una broma de mal gusto.

Veo que le ha thankeado MM. Bienvenido y estamos esperando comentarios.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Vamos chicos...parece que se han despertado "los malos"


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Anecdotario:

Harley Davidson vale en bolsa unas x6 en equity lo que vale FCC. Es lo que tiene dedicarse a subcontratar a otros para pillar un pequeño margen, y a hincharse a ganar contratos de aquella manera.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos chicos...parece que se han despertado "los malos"



Cuando se despierte de verdad va a haber hileras de cortos despedazados. Lo clásico.

Hoy tengo mucho interes en ver como acaba USA.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Choque contra nivel superior.........


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Los 20's perdidos ayer en el SP son relevantes y pudiera pensarse en algo, poco, por debajo de 1400.


----------



## kemao2 (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 20's perdidos ayer en el SP son relevantes y pudiera pensarse en algo, poco, por debajo de 1400.



YO diría que los 1390. De todasd formas está apoyado sobre una de las medias y puede que rebote en esa media un poco durante unos dias.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

De momento veo bajista....no superan canal pepon.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> YO diría que los 1390. De todasd formas está apoyado sobre una de las medias y puede que rebote en esa media un poco durante unos dias.



En 95 andaba yo pensando ....


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De momento veo bajista....no superan canal pepon.



Parece que están tensionando la prima de riesgo para que el subnormal paje del reino se decida de una puñetera vez a solicitar el rescate. Si se confirma que los mercados han entrado en la senda de apretar a España ..... hay que olvidarse de subidas generales o índices.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece que están tensionando la prima de riesgo para que el subnormal paje del reino se decida de una puñetera vez a solicitar el rescate. Si se confirma que los mercados han entrado en la senda de apretar a España ..... hay que olvidarse de subidas generales o índices.



A ello vamos


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Societe Generale está para entrar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2012)

etf inverso..... con miedo


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ello vamos



Largos en Arena


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

First Solar presenta resultados el 29/10. De momento no se están viendo movimientos importantes en el mercado.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> C.P: *7.810*-7.738
> 
> Bajista: 7.664
> 7.578
> ...











El trabajo en el canal esta siendo soberbio, supremo.....un lujo cuando marcan el territorio de esta forma. :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Se la están comiendo como pirañas...

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Miren la crudeza del mercado y como no es apto para despistados. Ejemplo en Netflix.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Están pegándose de hostias ahora mismo. Mejor mirar.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

no tiene porvenir la resistencia al poderio del HCH :no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Colocando cromos.

El que tenga el de Iniesta, gana.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 20's perdidos ayer en el SP son relevantes y pudiera pensarse en algo, poco, por debajo de 1400.



en 1395(c) se choco two times y salió en plan cohete


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

pero que coño pasa..... pongo gifs y al momento dejan de aparecer...

¿alguien puede decirme el porque?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pero que coño pasa..... pongo gifs y al momento dejan de aparecer...
> 
> ¿alguien puede decirme el porque?



porque tenemos un HCH de libro en el eurostox50 y si me apuras los gringos tambien tienen un HCH mas raro o un doble techo , cualquiera de los dos ya activado :baba:


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Largos en Arena



Compro en ,69 y sube a ,77. Coloco el stop en ,69 (punto de entrada) y me lo limpian.
Vuelvo a entrar en ,62.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

joder que coñazo de jato


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

el primer gif era una tia corriendose y apartando a un jato... venia ni que pintao pal momento


----------



## sr.anus (24 Oct 2012)

jato, ponga ya el grafico de la platita o tirese por la ventana. Por cierto sali sin rasguños del chicharron de mapfre, no hubo el megarebote que esperaba, ideas de gacela...


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Compro en ,69 y sube a ,77. Coloco el stop en ,69 (punto de entrada) y me lo limpian.
> Vuelvo a entrar en ,62.



Me lo vuelven a limpiar con 4 céntimos.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tonto mirando el dedo :fiufiu:



հիմար գնդակներ


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Compro en ,69 y sube a ,77. Coloco el stop en ,69 (punto de entrada) y me lo limpian.
> Vuelvo a entrar en ,62.



mmm.... interesante paentro ,57

Vamoooooooooooooooohhhh


----------



## Raponchi (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> +22.77% en el premarket :cook:



El forero Jdnec_wow lo clavó.
Y yo me comí el owned.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/309698-18-minutos-sale-facebook-a-bolsa-atentos-36.html


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Me he metido en una de redes sociales que peponea, a la contra. A ver como sale, por entretenernos y demás. a 27 Dólares


YELP!!!!!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

Molycorp Rating Increased to Buy at Dahlman Rose (MCP) | Jags Report - JAGSReport

la voy siguiendo piraton! aunque no se si la noticia en si es buena o mala ::

ps: va mu lento el foro.... el IA indica crash en breve, calopez haz algo coño!


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Compro en ,69 y sube a ,77. Coloco el stop en ,69 (punto de entrada) y me lo limpian.
> Vuelvo a entrar en ,62.



tiene mejor pinta *cycc*
entre ayer en 5.98- 6.58 salida esos 110€ (libres), solo 1000€, cosas de pobre, que bien saben con ayudita de eurodolor

los caraculos de AMD no se mueven (en perdidas)

fuera sl 2.15 mecag...... -50 con comisiones


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Compro en ,69 y sube a ,77. Coloco el stop en ,69 (punto de entrada) y me lo limpian.
> Vuelvo a entrar en ,62.



Curioso, en el broker de Uno-e no me aparece ese símbolo. Por lo demás, suerte.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mmm.... interesante paentro ,57
> 
> Vamoooooooooooooooohhhh



VAAAAAAAAAAAMOSSSSSSSSS
pero pal otro lao, como me haga un piquete Facebook arrastra a esta hasta el infierno


YELPPPP!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Curioso, en el broker de Uno-e no me aparece ese símbolo. Por lo demás, suerte.



Es Arena Pharma (ARNA)


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es Arena Pharma (ARNA)



te aparece AMD en el proreal ? ienso:


----------



## Krim (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es Arena Pharma (ARNA)



Sí sí, ARNA busco en el Nasdaq, pero no sale. Supongo que es demasiado pequeña para ese broker.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> VAAAAAAAAAAAMOSSSSSSSSS
> pero pal otro lao, como me haga un piquete Facebook arrastra a esta hasta el infierno
> 
> 
> YELPPPP!!!!!



Piquete de hogos?


Vamooooooooooooh que noh vamoooooooooh!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Sí sí, ARNA busco en el Nasdaq, pero no sale. Supongo que es demasiado pequeña para ese broker.



Busque chicharro Janusiano. ::


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Krim dijo:


> Sí sí, ARNA busco en el Nasdaq, pero no sale. Supongo que es demasiado pequeña para ese broker.



Mire fabrica lentejas azules...es como el viagra pero al revés. Te la deja chiquitita


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire fabrica lentejas azules...es como el viagra pero al revés. Te la deja chiquitita



POr cada caja... ¿regalan una botellita de bromuro para echarle a la sopa? 

(van a ser ustedes muy jóvenes para saber lo que era el bromuro... ñem, ñem, ñem,...) 

::


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Mi aventura se ha quedado como muerta....me voy a dar una vuelta con Warren.

Vamos amigo

Piramidando Voyyyy....piramidando vengo....


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> POr cada caja... ¿regalan una botellita de bromuro para echarle a la sopa?
> 
> (van a ser ustedes muy jóvenes para saber lo que era el bromuro... ñem, ñem, ñem,...)
> 
> ::



Eso es de la época cuando repartían las salchichas troceadas en los internados ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Subimos SL a punto entrada +4cents 

Vamoooooooooh FranR!!!!


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es de la época cuando repartían las salchichas troceadas en los internados ::



y en la mili... :vomito: ::

Ustedes andan buscando límites por abajo... yo diría que lo importante es controlar hasta donde lo suben primero... no vaya a ser que "alguien" tenga planes distintos a los obvios en el corto.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Si no le meten cromos a la subida, mañana vamos a pegar un guanazo de consideración.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Subimos SL a punto entrada +4cents
> 
> Vamoooooooooh FranR!!!!





Sus muelas...que voy perdiendo 10 mil pesetas con el YELP de los huevos :XX: :ouch:


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> y en la mili... :vomito: ::
> 
> Ustedes andan buscando límites por abajo... yo diría que lo importante es controlar hasta donde lo suben primero... no vaya a ser que "alguien" tenga planes distintos a los obvios en el corto.



Hoy en mis niveles se han quedado a la puerta del peponazo...desde ahí todo cortos mi amol. :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sus muelas...que voy perdiendo 10 mil pesetas con el *YELP* de los huevos :XX: :ouch:



Tiene pinta de mierdo. Sin acritud.


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene pinta de mierdo. Sin acritud.



Lo es, un chicharrón para darle emoción a la cosa. Es como una montaña rusa.... 

P.D. mire usté que en cinco minutos ya solo pierdo milduro









Es lo que tienen los mojones estos, con una inversión mínima te lo pasas de muerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sus muelas...que voy perdiendo 10 mil pesetas con el YELP de los huevos :XX: :ouch:



Con eso te comprabas unos pocos de twister-choc


----------



## juanfer (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a ojimetro se ve la empapelada brutal , cuidadin gaceillas :fiufiu:



Hoy no acompañana los cortos, acabaremos en todos los indices en verde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Sp 8,67


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sp 8,67



Le voy a poner orden de venta en 24.20 cerrando el gap.....


P.D. tengo al jato en el ignore, pero veo que está especialmente "activo"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Vamos cabrones 4 cents + arriba


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2012)

Nasdaq en negativo???


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Nasdaq en negativo???



Si, y el Sr. Atman hablando de órganos en otro hilo (en veteranos usa otro nick) :no:


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos cabrones 4 cents + arriba



Cuidado que por detrás de cartel de closed ya sabe lo que pone.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Toma pepino!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cerrado, tengo cosas que hacer.

2.6% en un ratillo


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Si, y el Sr. Atman hablando de órganos en otro hilo (en veteranos usa otro nick) :no:



:XX:

Hombre, el comentario iba a güevo... la verdad es que no he ido a mirar como ha seguido... voy... ::

Lo siento, monsieur, yo no uso multinicks. Pero en veteranos me encontrará en algún hilo de Marlo, hace ya cierto tiempo.


----------



## Vivomuriente (24 Oct 2012)

PLIMMOOOOOO


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Para mañana

Canal Principal 7.830-7.770
Bajista 1 :7.676 

Super nivel guanero a torpedear: 7.578

Alcista para los optimistas: 7.882-7.952


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

retrasan lo inevitable , en el eurostox resistencia que no debe superar es la combinacion mm50 y central bollinger en 2502-2503


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

cago en la má....sigue pepónica


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cago en la má....sigue pepónica



Pues a mi YELPPP me ha entrado en beneficios..piquete mortal.


----------



## Misterio (24 Oct 2012)

> Datos de EEUU	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El gen pepito instalado en Cárpatos ha devorado su cerebro.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

grafico del sp500 parece tener un HCH raro y feo de cojones ienso: 

o un doble techo , sea lo que sea el guano se a activado :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues a mi YELPPP me ha entrado en beneficios..piquete mortal.



No si ya le he sacao unos cuartos, no creo que entre más (.... en la vida )

La suya tiene pinta de tener que cerrar ese gap si o si, aunque sea parcialmente.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

gacelillas mantenga la FED en los cortos , solo se a retrasado lo inevitable


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gacelillas mantenga la FED en los cortos , solo se a retrasado lo inevitable



el nasdaq 100 sigue directo hacia el objetivo del HCH maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

el bund casi lo tiene...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7iXEyAgeliw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

ay que tiempos... hasta lueguin!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Le vamos a abrir un sub-hilo al jato para que exponga los efectos de las sustancias psicotropicas que se toma.

El auto-quoteo de alabanzas/exaltación es lo más. Peor que la Aída Nízar.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> El gen pepito instalado en Cárpatos ha devorado su cerebro.




no no, ese señor tiene la casa *en venta* si Pepeluí


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

:fiufiu:


Pepitoria dijo:


> Le vamos a abrir un sub-hilo al jato para que exponga los efectos de las sustancias psicotropicas que se toma.
> 
> El auto-quoteo de alabanzas/exaltación es lo más. Peor que la Aída Nízar.



Pues yo creo que es un mini yo de Calopez, porque se le ha reportado por cansino varias veces....


Volvamos a intentarlo!!!


Reporte por cansino y tostón solicitamos una semana de invernadero!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el bund casi lo tiene...
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/7iXEyAgeliw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ay que tiempos... hasta lueguin!



, lo que hay metido en este hilo....

Ahh creo que ese es el sitio donde este año se ha hecho el Kazantip ienso:

[YOUTUBE]CcQ_4cM-0_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Este ha sido mi mensaje de reporte:

Reporte por cansino y tostón solicitamos una semana de invernadero

Ahora se ha apoderado de su cuerpo Aída Nízar y habla consigo mismo. El ignore es insuficiente ya que mantiene conversaciones consigo mismo, en plan tripi caducado

POR FAVOR HALLUDA


Vamos ánimo, a ver si una semana lo calma!!!!!!


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> apoyo la iniciativa



Que sepas que te he designorado, para reportarte. Tarea inútil porque ahora tendremos que aguantarte bajo el pseudónimo de POLLASTRE :ouch: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Y este el mio

_Me huno al señol FlanELE

"Reporte por cansino y tostón solicitamos una semana de invernadero

Ahora se ha apoderado de su cuerpo Aída Nízar y habla consigo mismo. El ignore es insuficiente ya que mantiene conversaciones consigo mismo, en plan tripi caducado"_


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Lo hacemos por su bien...porque está peor que el Coque sin los porros.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy a las 17:30 hemos hecho el saldo mínimo empezando a contar desde el pasado viernes, no son saldos altos pero van con paso seguro y hacen suelta todos los días, no hay ninguna intención de remontar el vuelo por el momento a pesar de que la sesión de hoy ha quedado ligeramente verde sobre el papel.

Como no llegue un cambio de tercio con decisión en el volumen vamos a seguir con el guano sin prisa, pero sin pausa. A pesar de todo creo que no estamos bajando demasiado fuertemente y que dentro de poco se volverá a subir, recuerden que dije hace ya tiempo que las subidas durarían hasta abril/mayo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> , lo que hay metido en este hilo....
> 
> Ahh creo que ese es el sitio donde este año se ha hecho el Kazantip ienso:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]



ah las rusas.... algunas son casi como elfas :baba:

habrá que pensar una excursión al festival ese, a gastar las plusvas


----------



## kemao2 (24 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el nasdaq 100 sigue directo hacia el objetivo del HCH maestro :Aplauso:




El Nasdaq es hoy por hoy el mas bajista de todos. EL grafico del SP ya se puso hoy y bajara hasta 1390. Una vez allí esperará instrucciones :


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ustedes andan buscando límites por abajo... yo diría que lo importante es controlar hasta donde lo suben primero... no vaya a ser que "alguien" tenga planes distintos a los obvios en el corto.



Parece que nos dejan aquí... ahora igual se le puede meter unos cortos, con cariño. Yo lo preferiría, o lo esperaba, un poco más arriba, la verdad, para ponerle el SL en 1421... así que esperaré... Ya dije ayer que probablemente hasta el viernes no haga nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Barbas a las 20:15h


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Barbas a las 20:15h



En teoría, "no comments".

Ayyyy... que chiquillos estos... si están deseando ir a probar los 1420 de nuevo... será timidez... ::

En fín, no sé si aprovechar la volatilidad... si la hay... creo que al final me quedo fuera...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Oct 2012)

menuda bola-tilidad :o

tipos se quedan en 0,25% vamos lo esperado , pero habra que descontar algo


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

*muertoviviente 
Baneado*

*¡¡OhMyGod!!*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/357433-muertoviviente-recibe-baneo.html


----------



## AssGaper (24 Oct 2012)

Que habéis hecho con el probe MV in love? jajaja


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que sepas que te he designorado, para reportarte. Tarea inútil porque ahora tendremos que aguantarte bajo el pseudónimo de POLLASTRE :ouch: :XX:




Deux ex machina.... pero qué he hecho yo para merecer esto... ::


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2012)

¡Que belleza! ¡que sensualidad! ¡que potencia! babeo y me pongo palote....

¿como? ¿qué de que tia buena se trata? no, no yo hablo del interior de Google, vale la pena verlo:

Data centers ? Google Data centers


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

Ahora sí que empezamos un hilo nuevo...

(Por cierto, al final me he quedado fuera...)

Mañana aquí es fiesta y me voy de manduca. 
Así que cuídense ahí fuera.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ahora sí que empezamos un hilo nuevo...
> 
> (Por cierto, al final me he quedado fuera...)
> 
> ...



Esperate a que la gente se cosque de que han baneado al jato, que todavía no me lo creo. Además que ya quedan 4 días contados.

Que prisas


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Que belleza! ¡que sensualidad! ¡que potencia! babeo y me pongo palote....
> 
> ¿como? ¿qué de que tia buena se trata? no, no yo hablo del interior de Google, vale la pena verlo:
> 
> Data centers ? Google Data centers



¿no lo había visto todavía?... A mi me llegó la primera vez a mi Flipboard... y ya me ve usted intentando ampliar la foto, girando el movil... jajajja...





)


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

Esta vez si parece que van a encarar los 1400


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

nos vamos a nivel sodomita FranR


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¡Que belleza! ¡que sensualidad! ¡que potencia! babeo y me pongo palote....
> 
> ¿como? ¿qué de que tia buena se trata? no, no yo hablo del interior de Google, vale la pena verlo:
> 
> Data centers ? Google Data centers



y luego Alierta hablando de cobrarles, chorizo indecente.....


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2012)

MV guaneado, gran noticia el fin del autoquote maestro :Aplauso:

:XX:


----------



## Vivomuriente (24 Oct 2012)

Que le habéis hecho a mi PLIMOOOOOO

JOPUTAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Vivomuriente (24 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Deux ex machina.... pero qué he hecho yo para merecer esto... ::



Menos mal que has vuelto plimo :: :: :XX:


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *muertoviviente
> Baneado*
> 
> *¡¡OhMyGod!!*
> ...










Señores añadan tags al baneo del gato... es para ser más incisivos en la herida


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2012)

Bueeeno, pues al final ha ido mucho más pabajo que parriba... una buena oportunidad perdida y una nueva demostración del
*Ragga-Fran-Masta-R... *:Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2012)

La habéis cagao, su vuelta será más trolleante todavía 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La habéis cagao, su vuelta será más trolleante todavía 8:



Pues otro baneo al canto...y además reincidente.

Por cierto, que mañana expira el baneo de Pedro35


----------



## paulistano (24 Oct 2012)

no teneis piedad del jato....






:XX::XX:




:ouch:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Oct 2012)

Los tags del baneo.....de momento

"aqui reposa un tladel de éxito, busco a mi padre;es negro y catalan, conjura contra el conosimiento, jalapeñan fail!, le faltó la fed, lebote del gatol muelto, peruano papertrading, se rompió la clavicular "


----------



## FranR (24 Oct 2012)

Creo que el nuevo Hilo se merece una mención. Jato en baneo, se asegura el guaneo


----------



## juanfer (24 Oct 2012)

Sin mv tendremos un 50%menos de posts en el hilo.


----------



## kemao2 (24 Oct 2012)

Pobre Jato ezquizofrenico. Ya no tendremos su conocimiento ni podremos hacer platita


----------



## Claca (24 Oct 2012)

Últimos minutos para votar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Últimos minutos para votar:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



No hay un botón de bajista hasta nuevo aviso?


edit: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-info/357433-muertoviviente-recibe-baneo.html#post7512653


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Oct 2012)

Voy por la página 415 y acabo de darme cuenta de un glorioso ban en esta nuestra comunidad. Qué habrá pasado??!!! Es más interesante que leer Game of Thrones! Continúo avanzando


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2012)

..........


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w6lhNxk-sbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Voy por la página 415 y acabo de darme cuenta de un glorioso ban en esta nuestra comunidad. Qué habrá pasado??!!! Es más interesante que leer Game of Thrones! Continúo avanzando



Te voy a destripar el final, al final el asesino es el gato.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te voy a destripar el final, al final el asesino es el gato.



Mamonazo, suerte que ya había llegado al final 

Hora de acabar esta historia y comenzar una nueva.


----------



## kemao2 (25 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Te voy a destripar el final, al final el asesino es el gato.




Mas bien el gato muere.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

Ya mataron a Gatencio, pendejos !!! ::::


----------



## juanfer (25 Oct 2012)

Hoy los leoncios no tendran piedad no esta con nosotros al primo lejano.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2012)

.
SI se van a pasar los 4 días de baneo hablando del susodicho, pues casi mejor que lo desbaneen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

Dejemos el velatorio, veamos

[*DEOLEO*]

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/7096725-post962.html







Descartado el segundo impulso, cuidadín que no pierda los 0.33€ ya que podría activarse el OCA [Ojete Calor Ardiente]


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Santander gana 1.804 millones hasta septiembre, un 66% menos - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (25 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para mañana
> 
> Canal Principal 7.830-7.770
> Bajista 1 :7.676
> ...



Me los traigo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Canal principal completado......


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

Los resultados de Apple salen con el mercado mericano cerrado así que nos van a marear todo el día.

Por cierto... un saludo a los vascos en su fiesta: un acierto hacerlo coincidir con el cumpleaños de Katie Perry.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los resultados de Apple salen con el mercado mericano cerrado así que nos van a marear todo el día.
> 
> Por cierto... un saludo a los vascos en su fiesta: un acierto hacerlo coincidir con el cumpleaños de Katie Perry.



Katy aprueba este post.



Spoiler


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Como hoy peguemos un peponian al cierre, los cortos van a empezar a sudar.


----------



## juanfer (25 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me los traigo



¿Teneis los niveles del DAX?


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dejemos el velatorio, veamos
> 
> [*DEOLEO*]
> 
> ...



Se lo agradece un pillado8:

Esta sí que ni por TECNICO ni por fundamentales se puede ser optimista:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Se lo agradece un pillado8:
> 
> Esta sí que ni por TECNICO ni por fundamentales se puede ser optimista:ouch:



Espero equivocarme en el análisis. Todavía queda la esperanza de que rebote el fibo 62 de la subida desde mínimos de julio hasta los máximos de 0.4x.

Suerte!


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

El eurostoxx luchando con la MM50 que anda mezclada con la MM20, que ya lo pararon ayer. A ver si lo pierde ya y se va a buscar la banda inferior. El rebote desde aquí no compensa. Desde los 2440-2400 ya sería otra cosa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

No conocía la canción del inicio del set de _*avicii*_ en el tomorrowland..... es de los WHO!

*TEMAZO*

[YOUTUBE]SCNeVHv3Mlg[/YOUTUBE]

Amonos a la parte baja del canal, no?


----------



## Kenpachi (25 Oct 2012)

MADRID—Banco Santander SA said Thursday its third-quarter profit tumbled 94% as the giant lender continued to amass provisions against real estate losses in Spain. 

Santander, the largest bank in the euro zone by market value, said net profit plunged to €100 million ($129.7 million) in the quarter, compared with €1.8 billion ...


Deposits in Greek, Spanish banks rise in Sept -ECB | Reuters



Spoiler



*Deposits in Greek, Spanish banks rise in Sept -ECB*


FRANKFURT | Thu Oct 25, 2012 4:45am EDT 

Oct 25 (Reuters) - Consumers and firms put money back into Spanish and Greek banks in September, European Central Bank data showed, ending a run of declines driven by concerns about both countries' finances.

*Private-sector deposits at Spanish banks rose to 1.505 trillion euros at end-September from 1.492 trillion euros a month earlier, reversing the August fall.*

Greek bank deposits rose to 160.1 billion euros from 158.7 billion. They have been relatively stable since June elections eased the fears the country might drop out of the currency bloc, but are still about one third below their December 2009 peak.

Deposits in other countries at the sharp end of the euro zone crisis were little changed.

In Ireland they were close to flat while in Portugal they fell less than 1 percent. Deposits rose in Italy to 1.467 trillion euros from 1.437 trillion in August.

Monthly fluctuations in the figures are common, though sharp consecutive drops in countries with stable banking systems are unusual.

The data, which are for all currencies combined, are not seasonally adjusted and differ slightly from national central bank figures. They exclude deposits from central government and financial institutions. (Reporting by Sakari Suoninen; Editing by John Stonestreet)


----------



## TenienteDan (25 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> Santander, *the largest bank in the euro zone by market value*, said net profit plunged to €100 million ($129.7 million) in the quarter, compared with €1.8 billion...




Juas. Yo todavía estoy a la espera de que España o uno de sus bancos se convierta en el Lehman Brothers de Europa. ::


----------



## Xof Dub (25 Oct 2012)

actualización operativa
me quedo 99% en liquidez



Spoiler



PSG acciones adquiridas a 3,87

vendidas a 4,22

+0,35 leuros/share + 0,02 dividendo

siguiendo mi historial... no dudo de que llegarán a 5 euros


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Oct 2012)

Vivomuriente dijo:


> JOPUTAS



jajajajajajajajajaj bueniiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo 

dais miedo, q lo sepais ::

esta entrando algun leoncio? hacia donde se orienta la tecnologia? q piensan los hungaros de todo esto? :XX:

les dejo, estan llamando a la puerta.... :cook:

(espero ver el 1400....pero ya saben q mi timing.....)


----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos los foreros,

Se presenta una gacela más, lista y dispuesta a ser devorada por los mercados.

Ante todo gracias por el enorme apoyo y guía que supone este foro a los que nos estamos iniciando en el mundo de la bolsa. 

Por motivos que otro dia les contare, me he quedado sin trabajo. 
Mi mujer tiene uno relativamente seguro y bien pagado, lo que me da la gran ventaja de elegir que hacer a partir de ahora.

Tengo unos ahorros reservados para montar una nueva empresa o para invertirlos en bolsa. La idea de no tener empleados, ni proveedores, ni clientes es realmente tentadora. Es por ello que me he decidido a intentar sacar un salario con la inversión y dedicar mas tiempo a mis hijas y a mis hobbies. 

LLevo unos meses leyendoles asiduamente y aprendiendo sobre bolsa, sistemas automaticos y CFDs en mis ratos libres. Mi background es Ingenieria Informatica, pero he trabajado los ultimos 10 anyos en direccion de proyectos internacionales (tengo un MBA en la MBS que me ha ayudado mucho)

Bueno, siento el rollo... vamos al tema:

Ante todo... no se si estoy loco y debería a, como dice mi padre, buscar un trabajo como Dios manda (resido en UK, por lo que esa posibilidad también existe--- de antemano pido perdón a hogos delicados por mi falta de eñes y acentos..  )... que harian ustedes?

Otra de las muchas dudas que tengo es el broker a utilizar.

Mi idea es utilizar clicktrade para ir creando una cartera a largo plazo (tras el guano apocalíptico que anuncian algunos ilustres foreros) y igmarkets para operaciones a corto con CFDs. Creen que ambas empresas son fiables o debería a de buscar alguna otra mas seria?

Otra duda, cuando Pollastre, Janus, FranR o el pirata (no se me enfaden los que no menciono please) hablan de entrar y salir en una acción o en un índice, supongo que utilizan CFDs.... estoy suponiendo bien?

Po último mo, esta manyana he leído este artículo sobre los CFDs.... están ustedes de acuerdo con el periodista? Debería a de pasar de CFDs y comprar acciones puras y duras?

Cuidado con los CFDs - La Opinin Contraria - Cotizalia.com

Gracias de antemano por su atencion,

Saludos cordiales


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


>



bund en 140,01

que tranquilo esta el hilo.


----------



## chameleon (25 Oct 2012)

Cuidado con los CFDs - La Opinin Contraria - Cotizalia.com



> Estas casas directamente no ofrecen la intermediación en *ningún instrumento serio como acciones, futuros o bonos. Lo que ofrecen son, habitualmente, CFDs* o contratos por diferencias, que es la forma más rápida de perder todo tu dinero. ¿Por qué?



ahí he dejado de leer...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> Cuidado con los CFDs - La Opinin Contraria - Cotizalia.com
> 
> 
> 
> ahí he dejado de leer...



creo entender que dice que con los cfds, no se intermedia en el mercado real del que los cfds son un subyacente. Por ejemplo, no es lo mismo abrir una posicion en un cfd, que abrirla con un broker que intermedia para el mercado de futuros en si, como interdin, interactivebroker o hasta openbank.

El articulo explica bastante bien que son estos instrumentos, la horquilla bid-ask, el alto apalancamiento etc. La parte "magufa", ya depende de cada uno si quiere creersela o no.

sr. villares, aqui puede ver un broker que si opera directamente en los mercados, sus comisiones y garantias: https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros,
> 
> Se presenta una gacela más, lista y dispuesta a ser devorada por los mercados.
> 
> ...




Por partes, primero reciba ya un reporte por insinuar que el posholoco tladel opera con acciones.

Segundo, si opero con CFDs, pero solo a corto plazo (intradía o una semana a lo sumo). La razón es que opero con una sola parte del capital y el resto está en un depósito esperando el ansiado big guano. También por que IGm tiene mejores herramientas que el broker de ING.

Tercero, sea muy prudente con el apalancamiento. Se lo digo si su objetivo es sacarse un sueldo. Esto no es fácil, diría más, es muy dificil. Yo le aconsejaría que se olvidase de lo que le resulte de su papaer trading previo y que operara con una cantidad pequeña [pollastre le dirá que pequeña son 10k€], yo lo bajaría a 2000€ . Vea como le va. Sienta le euforia de las operaciones buenas, l los nervios de las mandriladas, el miedo a perder TODO por exceso de apalancamiento, la ansiedad de no saber como va su operación, la necesidad de estar SIEMPRE en el mercado, mover el SL porque usted cree que tiene el conosimiento. Ya le digo que cuando supere todo eso, lo mismo gana hasta platita. [Si le sirve de algo, yo ando superando esas cosas poco a poco].


Bienvenido y sea prudente, que lo primero que tiene que hacer antes de ganar es no perder.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No conocía la canción del inicio del set de _*avicii*_ en el tomorrowland..... es de los WHO!
> 
> *TEMAZO*
> 
> ...



Maaaaaaaal. Es un puto temazo, pero es que The Who son muy grandes. My generation también tiene lo suyo :


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bienvenido y sea prudente, que lo primero que tiene que hacer antes de ganar es no perder.



Añadiría que primero hay que aprender a perder, después ya viene la parte de no perder.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Añadiría que primero hay que aprender a perder, después ya viene la parte de no perder.



Ok, pero ya que nos ponemos a dar cursos de psico-tlading a lo Cárpatos style, estaría bien añadir que es necesario aceptar la equivocación y cortas las pérdidas. Porque no todas las visitas de pandoro son iguales :no:


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ojrVGeKQ-nE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones y consejos.
Se agradece la sinceridad.

Siento no poder thankearles uno a uno, pero supongo que no tengo nivel suficiente.
GT y LVecP...algo de experiencia con acciones ya he tenido... pero en plan aficionado... Broker ING y similares y compra de acciones (siguiendo el value investing). 
He tenido posiciones super ganadoras como TReunidas o BMW... y super perdedoras como Repsol o PTelecom. Mi ROI este anyo esta cercano al 13%. Ahora mismo, a parte de 4-5 acciones de las que gustan a Buffet y que conservo para mis nietos, estoy en liquidez, a la espera de ordenes del sargento Bertok)

Con CFDs todavía estoy en cuentas demo. Mi estrategia de entrada y salida todavía está por pulir, pero el ratio de aciertos supera al de fallos... de momento 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

Coño Claca, ¿abres un hilo y no avisas para que te lo troleemos?

MZMM


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2012)

.
SI lleva Vd. leyendo el hilo desde enero de 2.011 que se registró, aunque no haya participado hasta ahora, ya habrá visto que vivir, lo que se dice vivir de esto, creo que hay ... 1 forero. Por algo será.

En cuanto a lo de los spreads de CFD, de una operación que tengo ahora abierta en Interdin:

CEP.GAS Último: 11.945 Demanda: 11.930 Oferta: 11.945

Cada uno tiene que valorar si considera un spread de 0.015 correcto o no, sobre ese nominal.

Desde luego no corresponde con el ejemplo del artículo, que ya podía haber puesto el payo otra foto. Parece que está preparando Jaloguin.








villares dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros,
> 
> Se presenta una gacela más, lista y dispuesta a ser devorada por los mercados.
> 
> ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok, pero ya que nos ponemos a dar cursos de psico-tlading a lo Cárpatos style, estaría bien añadir que es necesario aceptar la equivocación y cortas las pérdidas. Porque no todas las visitas de pandoro son iguales :no:



a eso me referia pirata 

hay que saber retirarse a tiempo, mantener el capital lo máximo, que ya habrá nuevas oportunidades de entrar en el mercado. A eso le llamo yo aprender a perder, no ha quedarse mirando la pantalla mientras rezas para que el mercado se de la vuelta.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

jueves, arroz. :baba:

nos vems mas tarde, a las 14:30 hay buenos datos.


----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI lleva Vd. leyendo el hilo desde enero de 2.011 que se registró, aunque no haya participado hasta ahora, ya habrá visto que vivir, lo que se dice vivir de esto, creo que hay ... 1 forero. Por algo será.....



Que yo sepa, hay ya dos:

Pollastre y el jato


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2012)

Baneosos dias y tal,

se esta haciendo largo encontrar el camino que se preveia en los indices, bajista claro, y comienzo a desesperar imaginandome un trimestre lateral con muchos bandazos. Y la desesperacion me ha podido hoy, asi que vuelvo a bajar del tren bajista, esperando a la proxima semana. Que mañana es viernes y los viernes son mu malos para abrir posiciones, cerrar si se puede.

¿Tendremos chupinazo electoral? ¿Algun dia Daimler dejara de hacer profits guarnings de esos?

PD:Bienvenido Sr.Villares, pase y acomodose en el hilo. Gano dinero con BMW, pero eso no es noticia, solo espero que dedicara parte las plusvalias a comprarse uno.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Que yo sepa, hay ya dos:
> 
> Pollastre y el jato



.
Entonces le veo ya muy enterado de la marcha del hilo. 
Una lástima que no haya participado más con anterioridad.

¿Leyó lo de los spreads?


----------



## kemao2 (25 Oct 2012)

Este hilo sin el Jato y su conosimiento no es lo mismo...... :´rolleyes:


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Que yo sepa, hay ya dos:
> 
> Pollastre y el jato



Si el jato vive de esto yo ahora mismo busco un pino y me cuelgo. ::


----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Entonces le veo ya muy enterado de la marcha del hilo.
> Una lástima que no haya participado más con anterioridad.
> 
> ¿Leyó lo de los spreads?



No recuerdo leer nada interesante sobre spreads por estos lares.
Si cree que es interesante y tiene a bien, indiqueme el post o el mes y le echare un vistazo.

Como he indicado anteriormente, tan solo llevo unos meses siguiendoles (menos las semanas de guano que es imposible ponerse al dia de posts).
Anteriormente entraba a burbuja tan solo para leer los comentarios recopilados por otros foreros sobre ir- (PPCC). (hasta que descubri el blog de blinchon)

Saludos cordiales


----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Baneosos dias y tal,
> 
> PD:Bienvenido Sr.Villares, pase y acomodose en el hilo. Gano dinero con BMW, pero eso no es noticia, solo espero que dedicara parte las plusvalias a comprarse uno.



Lo tengo, es ya el tercero... pero pagado por la empresa de my wife. 
Status car le llaman por aqui.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Lo tengo, es ya el tercero... pero pagado por la empresa de my wife.
> Status car le llaman por aqui.



El tercero, ole. Ha entrado por la puerta grande del hilo por lo que a mi respecta. Le bendigo con la suerte de las plusvis y rezare para que pandoro no le visite.

Y ahora cuentenos algo mas de Ud. ¿como se define?¿atero, fundamentalista, algoritimiquero, dadero..?

Suerte en la aventura y participe todo lo que pueda.


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

Han ignorado los datos. La que se avecina...


----------



## Sipanha (25 Oct 2012)

Pues que quiren que les diga... voy a meter a Villares en el ignore porque creo que es otro multi de MV.

Lleva un año registrado y solo ha dado un thanks y escrito dos posts.
Banean a MV y justo el día después aparece villares, disculpandose porque no va a dar thanks y con la misma incontinencia que MV, y no digamos ya que compare a pollastre con MV, eso, ni en broma , hamijo.

Directo al ignore, no ha colao MV.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros,
> 
> Se presenta una gacela más, lista y dispuesta a ser devorada por los mercados.
> 
> ...



Caballero, muestre sus intenciones: *¿le va el rojo o el verde?*. Es importante a la hora de identificarle en el hilo.

Tenga prudencia con su elección, estoy saliendo de caza ::




Bienvenido al hilo.


----------



## maestro bebedor (25 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Pues que quiren que les diga... voy a meter a Villares en el ignore porque creo que es otro multi de MV.
> 
> Lleva un año registrado y solo ha dado un thanks y escrito dos posts.
> Banean a MV y justo el día después aparece villares, disculpandose porque no va a dar thanks y con la misma incontinencia que MV, y no digamos ya que compare a pollastre con MV, eso, ni en broma , hamijo.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## Sipanha (25 Oct 2012)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo



Y ha entrado tan pretencioso como MV...
Vivo en la city.
Me se salen los talegos por los bolsillos.
Mi tercer BMW.

Hamijo, si eso es verdad, está feo soltarlo tu primer día del hilo.

Pero no lo es, verdad MV?.

Ahora te has creado una Papervida.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> hola a todos los foreros,
> 
> se presenta una gacela más, lista y dispuesta a ser devorada por los mercados.
> 
> ...





+ de 10 caracteres.....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Sipanha dijo:


> Y ha entrado tan pretencioso como MV...
> Vivo en la city.
> Me se salen los talegos por los bolsillos.
> Mi tercer BMW.
> ...



Pues le puede caer una ampliación de condena como sea así...


----------



## Sipanha (25 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues le puede caer una ampliación de condena como sea así...



Se pilla antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo, como bien ha demostrado samplerking con la cagada de las "ñ".

Te voy a reportar del tiron villares.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2012)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> + de 10 caracteres.....



El mayor owned jamás contado... :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Bien visto foreros... :Aplauso:, además billares es con b! 8:

Chinito inocente, te la ha clavado tu plimo! :XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

lo de los thanks tiene explicación, lo de las eñes como que no..

por si acaso:


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2012)

Pues yo creo que es el borne de batería/pedrito/oligofrenico eso o quizás no


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

A la trena de nuevo...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Han ignorado los datos. La que se avecina...



Algo de volumen le han metido... pero poco resultado por el esfuerzo metido.

por cierto, la kate se ha vendido al bobama, mejor se quedaba en la ambiguedad que tan bien le va.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2012)

A Romney lo lleva en el coño ienso:


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Algo de volumen le han metido... pero poco resultado por el esfuerzo metido.
> 
> por cierto, la kate se ha vendido al bobama, mejor se quedaba en la ambiguedad que tan bien le va.



Pues Mitt no queda en mal lugar...


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2012)

HAciendo de abogado del diablo, lo de las eñes se puede explicar....para poner la ñ en el teclado inglés creo que es alt+165 o algo así...pero vamos, que no tengo que ser abogado de nadieeeeee....que el pueblo hable!!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

Hugo Ferrer, el autor del articulo sobre los cfds: 

https://twitter.com/ContraInvest/status/261447652921704448
Es oficial, me han invitado a irme de El Confidencial - Cotizalia tras el artículo de los CFDs.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> HAciendo de abogado del diablo, lo de las eñes se puede explicar....*para poner la ñ en el teclado inglés creo que es alt+165* o algo así...pero vamos, que no tengo que ser abogado de nadieeeeee....que el pueblo hable!!



¿Tú te crees con lo perro que está hecho el jato va a pensar y hacer todo eso?

Bastante tiene con encender el PC y aporrear el teclado.


----------



## Sipanha (25 Oct 2012)

Pues igual MV es Hugo Ferrer... lo digo por la publi que le ha dao el Villares y que su empresa se llama "ContraInvest". ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

Sois unos cabrones de colmillo retorcio...

Si es cierto, me lo he tragao con papas :: ::


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Que yo sepa, hay ya dos:
> 
> Pollastre y el jato










A su favor: un post de introducción bien argumentado, y el hecho cierto de que un usuario con pocos posts no puede (por imposición técnica del foro) dar thanks en tanto no supere un número determinado de posts.

En su contra: ciertas reminiscencias gatencias, y un muy serio déficit de comprensión lectora, si es que es verdad que piensa Ud. que el _Colossal Mothafuckah Jalapenean Cat_ vive del trading.

Aguardaré pacientemente a su dialogo con el Señol Chinazo - el cual veo ya ha comenzado - antes de juzgar si viene Ud. en serio o no.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Lo tengo, es ya el tercero... pero pagado por la empresa de my wife.
> Status car le llaman por aqui.



Status cat quería poner no?

Jasú, con el poco tiempo que tengo para leer el hilo.


----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

Pueden ustedes pensar lo que quieran sobre mi, estan en su derecho.

Las enyes y los acentos los corrige Chrome.. tb añade caracteres aleatorios (a) que no se de donde salen. (si es de los afortunados que usan chrome, pruebe a escribir anyade y vera como le muestra la correccion con eñe)
Villares es un pueblo de Cuenca en el cual vivi hace ya mucho tiempo.
Y mis comentarios no son mas que respuestas, me gusta que me respondan e intento hacer lo mismo. No molesto mas, me vuelvo a mi cueva a aprender.

(ironic mode on) Por ultimo, no le consiento que me compare con el jato. No le llego ni a la suela de los zapatos (ironic mode off)


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2012)

Yo creo que lo de Pollastre y el Jato ha sido en tono jocoso y sarcástico.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

Señol Chinazo, proceda con el protocolo para detectar foreros legítimos.

Pregúntele algo, qué se yo.

Haga que cante.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Oct 2012)

¿villares....es.....MV?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Esto no es un hilo, esto parece una sitcom al estilo de "La casa de los líos".

Todos los días hay un nuevo capítulo con un guión diferente.







Con el Arturo Fernandez, el Pandoro, el jato, el cuidador del BMW,...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2012)

el que tenga contactos con calopez, que le pida informes. hay una leyenda foristica que cuenta que el gran dictador tiene unos "programillas" para ver las ip's y hasta detectar los diferentes ordenadores en la misma ip.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el que tenga contactos con calopez, que le pida informes. hay una leyenda foristica que cuenta que el gran dictador tiene unos "programillas" para ver las ip's y hasta detectar los diferentes ordenadores en la misma ip.



En otros foros, hacerte un multinick mientras tienes un ban encima conlleva un permant ban. No se andan con tonterias.

A dar el coñazo en el Teletexto de la tv.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2012)

Sea Troll o no, lo cierto es que el Jato se ha apoderado del hilo de manera aplastante, a lo cual yo el primero he colaborado eh. 

En fin, que habra que hablar un poco de bolsa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo, proceda con el protocolo para detectar foreros legítimos.
> 
> Pregúntele algo, qué se yo.
> 
> Haga que cante.



Ya se ha comprado el audi verdad? anda un poco lento ultimamente...
Le he pregundato a nuestro nuevo compañero de hilo si era atero, fundamentalero, algoritmitero o dadero...

Mr.P como va la cosa? Ya sabe la vida y tal...


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## villares (25 Oct 2012)

Chinito... fundamentalista, sin llegar al nivel de Ponzi. Ahora mismo estudiando y probando algoritmos..muy interesado en volumenes.... mi nivel de programacion esta por los suelos, el tiempo no perdona. Lo que yo daria por unas horas con Pollastre...

Bertok... rojo sangre

Saludos

ps- si calopez puede ver mi IP y no es inglesa, por favor que me banee forever


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2012)

Pideles código de los algo, a bourne le fue bien ya está retirado.

Es bourne, no lo veis? os está engañando un agente de la cia cualquiera.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Chinito... fundamentalista, sin llegar al nivel de Ponzi. Ahora mismo estudiando y probando algoritmos..muy interesado en volumenes.... mi nivel de programacion esta por los suelos, el tiempo no perdona. Lo que yo daria por unas horas con Pollastre...
> 
> Bertok... rojo sangre
> 
> ...



Pues ok, bienvenido por la parte que me toca.

Venga, gurúses cúentennos cosistas por diosssss que aquí su humilde servidora está aburrida como una ostra tanto tiempo atrincherada.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Chinito... fundamentalista, sin llegar al nivel de Ponzi. Ahora mismo estudiando y probando algoritmos..muy interesado en volumenes.... mi nivel de programacion esta por los suelos, el tiempo no perdona. Lo que yo daria por unas horas con Pollastre...
> 
> Bertok... rojo sangre
> 
> ...



:: Pase a la trinchera y disfrute


----------



## ponzi (25 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya mataron a Gatencio, pendejos !!! ::::



Yo creo que el gato al igual que la energia nunca desaparece simplemente se transforma


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

Pues yo andaba como perro de caza husmeando chicharros en el NASDAQ para intradear, pero saben que? Hoy no voy a tladeal, voy a tomarme una té y ver llover


----------



## juanfer (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Chinito... fundamentalista, sin llegar al nivel de Ponzi. Ahora mismo estudiando y probando algoritmos..muy interesado en volumenes.... mi nivel de programacion esta por los suelos, el tiempo no perdona. Lo que yo daria por unas horas con Pollastre...
> 
> Bertok... rojo sangre
> 
> ...



Bienvenido, al foro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Hola a todos los foreros,



Hola minino. No te voy a decir que te echamos de menos ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues yo andaba como perro de caza husmeando chicharros en el NASDAQ para intradear, pero saben que? Hoy no voy a tladeal, voy a tomarme una té y ver llover



Secundo el te y voy a bajarme el segundo capítulo de TWD 

SP En el soporte/resistencia de 1418.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues yo andaba como perro de caza husmeando chicharros en el NASDAQ para intradear, pero saben que? Hoy no voy a tladeal, voy a tomarme una té y ver llover




























Esto es mi descripción de la felicidad.




Bueno y si ya incluimos esto, el paraiso


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mr.P como va la cosa? Ya sabe la vida y tal...




No me quejo, estoy satisfecho; tengo mis días, claro.... como por ejemplo esta semana pasada, que llevo varios días a hocicazos con dos servidores nuevos que compré el mes pasado y, bueno, verá, por hacer corta una historia larga... 

... digamos que el controlador de memoria RAM integrado en el micro hace "corto" con el voltaje para cantidades grandes de memoria (llevan 32Gb cada uno)... y cuando el voltaje de la RAM hace un dropdown.... pues.... cuelgue que te crió... y en medio de la sesión, pues puede imaginarse la gracia que hace.

Pero bueno, nada que unos ajustillos en el VTT/DDR no puedan arreglar ::

Por lo demás, no debemos quejarnos, la vida no nos está dando demasiadas patadas (actualmente), no cree Ud.


pD: Señol Chinazo, cuando digo que "hace corto", he querido decir que va "cortito y con limón", que a duras penas llega con la lengua fuera, que se queda corto, vamos.... no que haga "cortocircuito", que directamente freiría el micro :cook:


----------



## ponzi (25 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Chinito... fundamentalista, sin llegar al nivel de Ponzi. Ahora mismo estudiando y probando algoritmos..muy interesado en volumenes.... mi nivel de programacion esta por los suelos, el tiempo no perdona. Lo que yo daria por unas horas con Pollastre...
> 
> Bertok... rojo sangre
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la confianza depositada. Pille sitio porque parece que se avecinan algunos meses como poco interesantes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Secundo el te y voy a bajarme el segundo capítulo de TWD
> 
> SP En el soporte/resistencia de 1418.



Ya visto 



Silenciosa dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin duda alguna!

Sobre todo a las mujeres os gusta que, además, os lo llevemos todo al sofá, que parece que este tipo de tardes os pasa algo en las piernas. Luego que no sentemos en el sofá, a poder ser de la forma más cómoda para vosotras, que !oh casualidades de la geometría y la anatomía! coincide con la más incómoda para nosotros y para más inri, no nos podemos ni mover!

Aún así, también se disfruta


----------



## FranR (25 Oct 2012)

Guanistaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss os hinvoco!!!!!


Pirata mire el gráfico de YELPPPPPP!

Vamos a buscar otra guanera, procedimiento habitual, miro de las que mas suba y al pito pito ::


Zynga es la elección.... :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Guanistaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss os hinvoco!!!!!
> 
> 
> Pirata mire el gráfico de YELPPPPPP!
> ...



Buena, la de YELP.Congrats. 

Hoy estoy en dique seco.

Así que no me tiente!


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Oct 2012)




----------



## FranR (25 Oct 2012)

Atentos al leuro....


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Oct 2012)

Rumor: Fitch podría rebajar el rating de Estados Unidos


----------



## Kenpachi (25 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Rumor: Fitch podría rebajar el rating de Estados Unidos



¿Antes de las elecciones? No se lo cree ni el que ha difundido el rumor.


----------



## juanfer (25 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Rumor: Fitch podría rebajar el rating de Estados Unidos



Porque Fitch es europea, seguro que las anglosajonas no le bajan el rating.

No pasa nada solo ha imprimido más de 1 millon de $ por habitante en la tierra.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Porque Fitch es europea, seguro que las anglosajonas no le bajan el rating.
> 
> No pasa nada solo ha imprimido más de 1 millon de $ por habitante en la tierra.



no tienen webox a bajarles el rating en previa de elecciones :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (25 Oct 2012)

Momento cañería?


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

5 minutos de guano.. a ver donde llegamos

eurostoxx e ibex haciendo mínimos del día


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Oct 2012)

FranR están navegando por el canal principal que lo flipas

*7830-7770*


----------



## FranR (25 Oct 2012)

Aguantan bien hamijo...han frenado, pero mala pinta tiene, cierre en mínimos al menos 50 puntos abajo.. Veamos si cumplen


Edit: Lo aguantan con un euro haciendo un piquete...HDP :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Vela fea ,fea la del DAX

Mañana le meten 200 puntos en contra


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2012)

vamos coño qe estamos en OCTUBREEEE


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Que barrenazo madre de dios


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

Tengo el culibex en señal de venta en todos los plazos. Pero hasta que no pierda los 7600 no tendremos nada concluyente.


----------



## Kenpachi (25 Oct 2012)

72 pips se ha despeñado hoy el Euro/Dolor. ¿Alguien sabe si están descontando algo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Oct 2012)

Largo en TR a 38.2.
con respecto al etf inverso, me estoy acojonando ya que no me han dejado poner una orden de venta desde mi plataforma.... no se si tendrá que ver con que es un inverso, pero tampoco he podido comprar uno del Ibex normal. En cambio he visto que ha habido volumen por lo tanto espero que sea un error de la plataforma. Mañana volveré a intentar salir y si no a montar un pollo en la sucursal.

nuevo proyecto en Arabia para TR.


----------



## paulistano (25 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Largo en TR a 38.2.
> con respecto al etf inverso, me estoy acojonando ya que no me han dejado poner una orden de venta desde mi plataforma.... no se si tendrá que ver con que es un inverso, pero tampoco he podido comprar uno del Ibex normal. En cambio he visto que ha habido volumen por lo tanto espero que sea un error de la plataforma. Mañana volveré a intentar salir y si no a montar un pollo en la sucursal.



si es el del bankinter en su día el Sr. Ponzi comentó que tenía poco volumen.

Imagino que para que vendas alguien tiene que comprar....a ver quien es el guapo que se pone largo ahora::

Aunque por lo que dices del volumen imagino será un error::


----------



## FranR (25 Oct 2012)

Upppppp con el hilo, velas escombro pa lo otro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Upppppp con el hilo, velas escombro pa lo otro



cerrado YELP-gap. 
Buen hogo. 
Probaré su friki-truco la semana que viene. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Hay posibilidades de hacer un cierre medio decente, ojo


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Oct 2012)

Parece que han sentado bien las noticias. Ahora solo hace falta que rompa la bajista de la ultima semana. No se poner graficos. :´(



> 20:38
> 
> Madrid, 25 oct (EFE).- El fabricante de aerogeneradores Gamesa va a iniciar un proceso de redimensionamiento, que implicará la reducción de la plantilla en 1.800 personas (un 20,2 % del total) entre octubre de 2012 y el primer trimestre de 2013, con el objetivo de entrar en beneficios a partir del próximo año.
> Gamesa repliega velas esperando cambio de viento
> ...



Eso si, a 1800 personas, la noticia ni puta gracia, hoiga.


----------



## rbotic statistics (25 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El mistico y tal, atomarporcule. No seria tan mistico, lo cierto es que pocos lo conocian en el mundo del misticismo, era un nuevo mistico, muy hortera, con relojes de oro y mapas. Nadie le hechara de menos, salvo el puticlub lolitas.



Y al chinito este que le pasa? no entiende la Bolsa Mística?

En fin que cosas... supongo que me tengo que ir al *puticlub lolitas*.

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (25 Oct 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya se lo dije al webonazo de robotnick , que le hiba a enseñar misticismo del bueno 8:



Ando esperando esas lecciones! :fiufiu:
Espero sentado?

S2s


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2012)

+1 ignore list. Ké jran erramienta!

Edit: Volumen de los blue chips a la baja.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...12-ii-pandoro-os-recuerda-32.html#post7056607
> 
> Echad una ojeada a la primera parte del mensaje, la que habla del sector bancario. Ahora veamos qué ha pasado:
> 
> ...



600 BANKS:







Las cosas de palacio van despacio. Giro de mercado, como se puede ver en el gráfico del importante sector bancario europeo, no lo tenemos a pesar de que el guión de distribución se está siguiendo a la perfección con evidentes muestras de volatilidad al llegar al punto señalado. Es por eso que estos días vengo repitiendo que todavía es posible llegar a marcar nuevos máximos, si bien los objetivos se han alcanzado y tampoco hay que tener especial fe en ello. Mientras se esté desarrollando el techo es IMPOSIBLE determinar las dimensiones del mismo, ni la forma, y tan posible resulta haber visto máximos ya, como subir un sorprendente 8% hasta el techo del canal, sin que ello cambie lo más mínimo el escenario de medio plazo.

Estamos en un periodo de volatilidad en el que es perfectamente normal recortar en un par de días un 5% para luego subir un 8% en tres sesiones, pero esta histeria, mientras no rompa referencias, no significa nada.

Por otra parte es evidente que existen diferencias entre los índices, si bien de fondo todos comparten la gestación de un techo que debería mostrar músculo y acojonar el mercado durante unos cuantos meses, así que tampoco debe sorprendernos que el DAX flojee mucho más que el IBEX, por ejemplo, pues la situación de ambos índices es muy distinta y las referencias que se han ido alcanzando no son las mismas en cada mercado.


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

Hostión de Amazón

Amazon Reports 23-Cent Loss on $13.81 Billion Revenue vs. Estimates of 8-Cent Loss on $13.92 Billion

Amazon Posts Wider-Than-Forecast Loss - U.S. Business News - CNBC

Ahora solo falta que Apple de la puntilla a las 23:00.


----------



## wetpiñata (25 Oct 2012)

Se han adelantado:

Apple Earnings: $8.67 EPS, Revenue of $35.97 Billion vs. Estimates of $8.75 EPS, $35.8 Billion Revenue


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> . Es por eso que estos días vengo repitiendo que todavía es posible llegar a marcar nuevos máximos, si bien los objetivos se han alcanzado y tampoco hay que tener especial fe en ello. Mientras se esté desarrollando el techo es IMPOSIBLE determinar las dimensiones del mismo, ni la forma, y tan posible resulta haber visto máximos ya, como subir un sorprendente 8% hasta el techo del canal, sin que ello cambie lo más mínimo el escenario de medio plazo.




Eres bueno, Clackerty.

Para mí un ATtero es respetable (profesionalmente, esto es) cuando sus lecturas proporcionan una aproximación distinta - pero con el mismo resultado final - que los algos cuantitativos.

No es la primera vez que tus lecturas me sorprenden con extrañas - y maravillosas - coincidencias con mis algos. Ya sabes que siempre me gustó eso de tus análisis, y hace ya algún año que otro, que viene ocurriendo esto. No podemos, pues, llamarlo ya casualidad ni suerte. Personalmente, yo lo llamo talento, y lo reconozco en tu trabajo.


----------



## peseteuro (25 Oct 2012)

Futuros USA por el sumidero :


----------



## carvil (25 Oct 2012)

.... Pasando



Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

Es que Claca-boy es bueno, muy bueno!


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Salu2




No me diga que el AT le ha dado un hocicazo ::

En fin, ayer a mí me dieron en los morros también, no son días sencillos, parece...


----------



## carvil (25 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me diga que el AT le ha dado un hocicazo ::
> 
> En fin, ayer a mí me dieron en los morros también, no son días sencillos, parece...




Para tí el mensaje era para tí. Y cuando quieras probamos tus algos ::


Salu2


----------



## tesorero (25 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos y todas.
Llevo meses siguiendo este hilo, desde fuera y ahora que estoy parado, y por desgracia para mi demasiado tiempo libre, he decidido darme de alta y a aportar algo al foro (lo que que se pueda, que no es mucho) y aprender más (que se aprende con ustedes... y a veces con el jato). 
Mi nivel es de 1 en una escala de 0 a 10, así que no sean duros conmigo, que ya para eso tienen al gato.
Con el permiso del sargento, me voy directo a la trinchera, que mañana van a llover chuzos de punta, creo yo, con los datos de paro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me diga que el AT le ha dado un hocicazo ::
> 
> En fin, ayer a mí me dieron en los morros también, no son días sencillos, parece...



Y a mi me van a dar mañana, lo preveo.

Me he quedado abierto en chicharro nasdaquero (al final he visto entrada buena :ouch: y aunque está en beneficios no he cerrado la posición :ouch:X3), y eso es como mandarle las llaves de tu casa a pandoro.


----------



## carvil (25 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Vengo a por mi owned ::
> ...





:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye: Escrito hace una semana. El AT domina el espacio-tiempo 



Salu2


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Para tí el mensaje era para tí
> 
> 
> Salu2




Bah, no se enfade, hombre. Sé lo que ha pensado al leer mi post.

"Qué se cree el tipo este, que si el AT no coincide con sus algoritmos, entonces no es buen AT."

No, no era eso lo que quería decir. 

En todo caso esta historia viene ya de largo, de hace años. Muchas veces las interpretaciones de Clackerty han coincidido con lo que los cuantitativos decían.

Tal vez eso para Ud. sea cosa de todos los días, pero en este foro, yo sólo lo he visto en los análisis de Claca.

Note que digo en los "análisis", no "gráficos". Un gráfico en AT a mí no me dice nada, lo que me dice realmente algo es la interpretación del analista.

De todas formas, y si le soy sincero, no estoy por la labor de debatir más sobre AT Vs cuantitativos. La verdad, siempre acabamos con acritud, y me disgusta sobremanera. No es mi intención, y creo que tampoco la suya. 

Ud. vive de esto, así que presupongo que debe tener razón en lo que dice sobre el AT. Yo vivo de esto, así que concédame también el beneficio de la duda si es tan amable, acerca de que el mercado puede interpretarse también cuantitativamente.

Y así no habrá más posts ácidos, no cree.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2012)

Venga, venga. A decir numeritos para que nos saquemos unos leuros. Que cuando están calladitos tenemos que entrar por nuestra cuenta y nos hace pandoro pupita ::


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Y cuando quieras probamos tus algos ::
> 
> 
> Salu2



No podemos, ya lo siento.

Ud. se mueve en timeframes bien distintos de los míos. Mi operativa no tendría sentido para Ud., igual que la suya no tiene ningún sentido para mí, por cuanto yo manejo fondos retail, y tengo que actuar en consecuencia.

En verdad, y si me permite la curiosidad, lo que yo sí estaría realmente interesado en ver, es qué es capaz de hacer Ud. sólo, por sí mismo, con sus propios medios y sin respaldo de un institucional, contra el mercado.

Se lo comento porque, ya que quiere medirse conmigo, al menos tendrá la cortesía de hacerlo en igualdad de condiciones. 

Porque hombre, si me trae a los tanques y al Tío Sam, la cosa deja de tener gracia, no cree  Entre las patas del perro grande, incluso el cachorro ladra desafiante, dicen los chinos ::


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2012)

Chicharro nasdaquero, abierto en overnight.... y desembocando en Viernes, para mayor desmayo... juraría que esa operativa era territorio de Don Pepito 

De todas formas, no veo el problema: siendo mañana Viernes Terminal, con que cierre antes de las 12, como Ud. ya sabe perfectamente.... no le ocurrirá absolutamente nada.

Bueno, digo yo.... no sé, es lo que siempre decimos. :fiufiu:





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y a mi me van a dar mañana, lo preveo.
> 
> Me he quedado abierto en chicharro nasdaquero (al final he visto entrada buena :ouch: y aunque está en beneficios no he cerrado la posición :ouch:X3), y eso es como mandarle las llaves de tu casa a pandoro.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Hola a todos y todas.
> Llevo meses siguiendo este hilo, desde fuera y ahora que estoy parado, y por desgracia para mi demasiado tiempo libre, he decidido darme de alta y a aportar algo al foro (lo que que se pueda, que no es mucho) y aprender más (que se aprende con ustedes... y a veces con el jato).
> Mi nivel es de 1 en una escala de 0 a 10, así que no sean duros conmigo, que ya para eso tienen al gato.
> Con el permiso del sargento, me voy directo a la trinchera, que mañana van a llover chuzos de punta, creo yo, con los datos de paro.



Pasa, ponte cómodo y vete afilando el cuchillo ::


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Eres bueno, Clackerty.
> 
> Para mí un ATtero es respetable (profesionalmente, esto es) cuando sus lecturas proporcionan una aproximación distinta - pero con el mismo resultado final - que los algos cuantitativos.
> 
> No es la primera vez que tus lecturas me sorprenden con extrañas - y maravillosas - coincidencias con mis algos. Ya sabes que siempre me gustó eso de tus análisis, y hace ya algún año que otro, que viene ocurriendo esto. No podemos, pues, llamarlo ya casualidad ni suerte. Personalmente, yo lo llamo talento, y lo reconozco en tu trabajo.



Primero, gracias por lo del talento, pero creo que la explicación más sencilla es que le meto muchas horas y al final, quieras o no, algo queda (aunque sea poquito :.

Muchas veces tus palabras se han tomado como ataques al AT y creo que han sido injustas estas interpretaciones, pues en el fondo siempre has tenido razón en lo que decías, y es que guste o no, que es lo que la gente no entiende, tirar un par de líneas no sirve absolutamente de nada, lo importante es la interpretación que hay detrás, y prueba de ello es que la mayoría de la gente con las mismas herramientas de análisis clásico se llevan un palo tras otro, pero es que por así decirlo, un cartabón no te hace arquitecto.

El AT sirve para acotar los planteamientos que te da la experiencia del mercado, pero por sí mismo no es nada, pero nada de nada. Alguien bueno sólo con ver un gráfico ya te podrá decir por donde van los tiros, mientras los que todavía empiezan se empeñarán en tirar una línea tras otra a ver cuál "encaja" mejor, como si de un puzzle se tratara. Ahí yo creo que está el principal problema del AT y la mala fama que tiene -estadísticamente merecida-, simplemente es que es muy fácil, por accesible, pillar el proreal en versión gratuita y empezar a trazar directrices, dejando el gráfico hecho un pentagrama, pero sin ningún sentido.

En realidad hay que entender varias cosas, siendo la primera que la finalidad de un gráfico es operar y que, por lo tanto, sólo tres elementos son indispensables: un nivel de entrada y dos de salida, uno en beneficios (objetivo) y otro en pérdidas (stop loss). El AT debe servir para emplazar estos tres niveles lo más acertadamente posible y para ello nos servimos de la experiencia que acumulamos sobre el funcionamiento del mercado para determinar cual es la tendencia y la más probable evolución del precio. Sólo entonces es cuando se empiezan a trazar directrices, no al revés, que es lo que suele pasar y que explica el por qué normalmente fracasamos al empezar (que anda que no me he llevado palos por el camino :.

En fin... que cada sistema tiene su aquel, y no hay que confundirlos con las herramientas que se utilizan para desarrollarlos, que como muy bien sabes un ordenador por sí solo no te da proyecciones algorítimcas, cuando a priori la estructura de hardware es la misma en casi todos los casos. ¿Entonces por qué nos creemos que un manual de AT nos va a dar la fórmula del éxito?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2012)

Pues yo me estoy oliendo un rebote,


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy oliendo un rebote,



Yo también :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Mientras no se pierdan los 7600, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2012)

Janus llegó.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5oBFR7q6pY0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2012)

Qué divertido parece que ha estado el SP tras el cierre, no?.


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Primero, gracias por lo del talento, pero creo que la explicación más sencilla es que le meto muchas horas y al final, quieras o no, algo queda (aunque sea poquito :.
> 
> Muchas veces tus palabras se han tomado como ataques al AT y creo que han sido injustas estas interpretaciones, pues en el fondo siempre has tenido razón en lo que decías, y es que guste o no, que es lo que la gente no entiende, tirar un par de líneas no sirve absolutamente de nada, lo importante es la interpretación que hay detrás, y prueba de ello es que la mayoría de la gente con las mismas herramientas de análisis clásico se llevan un palo tras otro, pero es que por así decirlo, un cartabón no te hace arquitecto.
> 
> ...



No te fíes por los halagos, Mr Pollastre está fallando con sus algos y está pensando seriamente pasarse al AT pero necesita tener referentes cercanos. Sabe que el Jato está fuera de su alcance porque es crema exclusiva de los dark pools.

Oye, dile que te pague bien, que para no ganar platita uno no está.


----------



## carvil (25 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No podemos, ya lo siento.
> 
> Ud. se mueve en timeframes bien distintos de los míos. Mi operativa no tendría sentido para Ud., igual que la suya no tiene ningún sentido para mí, por cuanto yo manejo fondos retail, y tengo que actuar en consecuencia.
> 
> ...




Eres un pesado, te he leído alguna entrada y eres pésimo.


Salu2


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te fíes por los halagos, Mr Pollastre está fallando con sus algos y está pensando seriamente pasarse al AT pero necesita tener referentes cercanos. Sabe que el Jato está fuera de su alcance porque es crema exclusiva de los dark pools.
> 
> Oye, dile que te pague bien, que para no ganar platita uno no está.



Esa mesa, y mira que se lo dijimos...


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Nah, no voy a responderte. 

Para qué, si suscribo todos tus párrafos, del primero al último. 

Bueno sí, te voy a responder ::

Personalmente, yo mismo no lo hubiera explicado mejor. Existe una razón por la cual yo veo un gráfico de AT y se lo tiro a la cabeza al autor (por ejemplo), y luego veo el mismo gráfico con un buen análisis o explicación, y lo acepto como válido. 

Eso debería dar una pista a los que se sientan tentados de pensar que yo denosto el AT _per se_. Eso no es cierto. 

Lo que yo deploro es a las personas que se empeñan en pensar que la aplicación del AT sin más, les reportará algún tipo de beneficio. Es de necios. Si algo bueno tiene el AT, precisamente, es que es muy fácilmente algoritmizable: es trivial probar todas las figuras de AT que se te ocurran, las que tu quieras, contra cientos y cientos de días de histórico de cualquier símbolo.

Por supuesto, eso se ha hecho ya. Hay tesis doctorales basadas en eso. Y el resultado se acercaba a la mágica moneda al aire (50% / 50%). Revelador.

Luego, están los señores que pueden permitirse el lujo de trabajar el AT "con calma", esto es, con stops holgaditos. Fantástico para ellos, yo lo celebro. Pero deben ser conscientes, de que en el mundo retail no es posible absorber SLs de 40 pips en el DAX (por decir un ejemplo) y seguir vivo un mes después.

Que se está formando un techo m/p, eso lo vemos todos perfectamente. Ahora bien, y como tú muy bien has dicho: ¿ dónde te pones corto ? Me hacen gracia esas predicciones de AT "por ricos y para ricos": 

- estamos formando un techo... en un entorno de +-150 pips (casi nada)
- tendremos un nuevo mínimo antes del castañazo subsiguiente... (ok; ¿dónde?)
- eh, amigo, pero cómo que el AT es una mierda y no funciona ??? el doble techo no ha fallado, se ha cumplido !!! es sólo que antes ha hecho una falsa rotura con un spike de +37 pips. ( :ouch: )

Miren Uds., 37 pips a contra en el Dax son más de 950€ en rojo, y eso si operas con lo mínimo, con un contrato. Si vas a dos dígitos, empieza a multiplicar.

Para llegar siquiera a un r:r de 1:1 (que tampoco es para tirar cohetes, como los profesionales sin duda sabrán) alguien que esté dispuesto a aguantar 40 a contra "porque el AT lo vale", tiene que orientar sus operaciones a ganar igualmente esos 40 pips. Algo que, me temo, no está "siempre" al alcance de la mano.

Cuando se dice que "el AT funciona", hay que ser un poquito consciente (primero) y honesto (después), y explicar también "cómo" funciona:

- Con qué herramientas de apoyo funciona, y quién tiene acceso a esas herramientas (Los retails, no).

- Con qué capitales funciona, y quién tiene acceso a esos capitales (los retails, no)

Sostener que "el AT funciona", sin más precisión ni explicación, es faltar a la verdad e inducir al engaño a los que se están iniciando en este mundo. 

La táctica de la fuerza bruta también les funciona a los rinocerontes - uno de esos echa a correr, y los demás animales salen todos cagando leches - pero nadie suele obviar el pequeño detalle de que un bicho de esos canta dos toneladas en báscula. 

Sin embargo, vemos a pocos coyotes cargar a bayoneta calada contra otros animales, más bien suelen ser más sutiles, ¿verdad? Entonces, ¿debemos decir que la fuerza bruta es buena y funciona? O más bien, que funciona según el usuario que la emplea y sus "posibles"...



Claca dijo:


> Primero, gracias por lo del talento, pero creo que la explicación más sencilla es que le meto muchas horas y al final, quieras o no, algo queda (aunque sea poquito :.
> 
> Muchas veces tus palabras se han tomado como ataques al AT y creo que han sido injustas estas interpretaciones, pues en el fondo siempre has tenido razón en lo que decías, y es que guste o no, que es lo que la gente no entiende, tirar un par de líneas no sirve absolutamente de nada, lo importante es la interpretación que hay detrás, y prueba de ello es que la mayoría de la gente con las mismas herramientas de análisis clásico se llevan un palo tras otro, pero es que por así decirlo, un cartabón no te hace arquitecto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Esa mesa, y mira que se lo dijimos...



Imagina como es el rollo.

Se levanta de la cama porque es self-worker. Se pone a trader en pijamos y zapatolas del barsa (menos no puede ser) y por la transparencia de la mesa se despista viéndolas y cantando el himno. Así no hay manera.

La forma es unos buenos Allen Edmonds, con traje de corte Hackett gris con doble solapa en el bolsillo izquierdo, corbata Loewe, camisa blanca sin costura en los ojales, pañuelo en el bolsillo izquierdo del traje, unos gemelos fashion en metal de calidad y un buen timepiece. Smartphone para whatsappear con otros trades ..... Vamos lo normal del hilo.

Al Jato le vemos ahí pinado en su foto sobre una roca pero seguro que tiene otro nivel::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Está claro que sin gestión de capital estás fuera de juego por completo. Esto es bastante importante y la gente lo olvida, sobre todo los principiantes.

Y hay que recordarlo :que leer las "entrañas" del mercado como hace Pollastre es jugar en otra liga, no tiene nada que ver con el AT ni es comparable a los resultados que se pueden obtener de manera normal. Es una conexión directa al Matrix.

Lo único que puedes hacer en AT es conseguir unos modestos beneficios con una adecuada gestión de capital, y siempre que la suerte acompañe algo.


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no voy a responderte.
> 
> Para qué, si suscribo todos tus párrafos, del primero al último.
> 
> ...



Yo discrepo, Jatoponcio va con stops de 200 pips en el DAX y sigue vivo a final de mes ::

No te esfuerces, es como clamar en el desierto. Este negocio es para que unos pocos ganen mucho de lo que muchos pequeños pierden poco a poco. Su ego hace que perpetúen su trading sin técnica o leyendo un libro rápido. Esto se basa en la experiencia y en el autocontrol. Lo demás es decir lo contrario lo logra. Es la naturaleza humana, muy hispanistaní por otra parte.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Janus llegó.



janus comes a FSLR algo pasa en 22.7 lleva 2 dias igual aunque hoy a subido un poco no me acaba de convencer el volumen 4millones escasos
¿comó ves al Ibex, SP, Dax? 
tienen mucha resistencia a caer, son como trillizos

¿has salido de ARNA? menuda la que han liado hoy
¿estas en alguna largo ? 

lastima que salí de *cycc* ayer ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Probablemente hay rebote hasta los 1430 (SP)


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Eres un pesado, te he leído alguna entrada y eres pésimo.
> 
> 
> Salu2




Sí, bueno, es lo lógico y esperable. Ya sabe, aquello de que el que tiene boca se equivoca, etc. etc.

Ud. no es pésimo, ni malo, ni bueno. Sencillamente no es. No ha puesto una puta entrada en público, ni pésima, ni mala, ni buena, sencillamente ni una. 

Es, pues, imposible saber si es Ud. igual de pésimo que yo, o más.

Tal vez Ud. considere postear una operación a decir que "haremos un nuevo mínimo", España y Olé, con dos cojones. No sé, eso me haría empezar a echar de menos al Gatencio y sus stops de +-200 pips, la verdad.


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Está claro que sin gestión de capital estás fuera de juego por completo. Esto es bastante importante y la gente lo olvida, sobre todo los principiantes.
> 
> Y hay que recordarlo :que leer las "entrañas" del mercado como hace Pollastre es jugar en otra liga, no tiene nada que ver con el AT ni es comparable a los resultados que se pueden obtener de manera normal. Es una conexión directa al Matrix.
> 
> Lo único que puedes hacer en AT es conseguir unos modestos beneficios con una adecuada gestión de capital, y siempre que la suerte acompañe algo.



A mí me recuerda mucho que el trader tiene que ser como un buen jugador de poker. Mucho autocontrol. No puede ser que uno se tire con todo cada dos por tres. Así se puede tener éxito repetido pero un balanceo le tira por la borda ..... y abajo los tiburones muerden.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Hay que joderse :XX: :XX:

Hoygale, que yo tengo una oficina que pago religiosamente todos los meses, y quiera Ud. que no, eso le obliga a uno a tener que vestirse para poder salir a la calle y tal ::



Janus dijo:


> Imagina como es el rollo.
> 
> Se levanta de la cama porque es self-worker. Se pone a trader en pijamos y zapatolas del barsa (menos no puede ser) y por la transparencia de la mesa se despista viéndolas y cantando el himno. Así no hay manera.
> 
> ...


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, bueno, es lo lógico y esperable. Ya sabe, aquello de que el que tiene boca se equivoca, etc. etc.
> 
> Ud. no es pésimo, ni malo, ni bueno. Sencillamente no es. No ha puesto una puta entrada en público, ni pésima, ni mala, ni buena, sencillamente ni una.
> 
> ...



Mortadelo te he dejado un privado.


Salu2


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus comes a FSLR algo pasa en 22.7 lleva 2 dias igual aunque hoy a subido un poco no me acaba de convencer el volumen 4millones escasos
> ¿comó ves al Ibex, SP, Dax?
> tienen mucha resistencia a caer, son como trillizos
> 
> ...



FLSR: Hay que ser muy prudente y ver los resultados. Si salen buenos y tira hacia arriba, va a haber un cierre masivo de cortos estructurales y comenzarán a verse posicionamientos de largo plazo. Ese sería un torrente potente de dinero al bid. Pero hay que esperar a los resultados y a los movimientos en los días anteriores.

IBEX: Totalmente dependiente de lo que hagan los demás. Mejor ver al resto.

SP: Está para rebotar pero no descarten, incluso es probable, un meneito hasta 1395 para luego cerrar las puertas del hornillo gacelero. En el SP los targets se cumplen mayoritariamente.

ANRA: Salí como canté y me llevé los targets ricos. Ahora está corrigiendo lógicamente tras subir más del 100%. Está cerca de darse la vuelta si es que hay recorrido alcista. Quien no esté dentro, tiene que esperar y verlo. De momento, la serie se ha parado ante la mm150.

Por cierto, Apple ya está perdiendo su magia y ya no se espera tanto de ellos. Están explotando sus productos actuales y tardando en lanzar nuevos killer-products.

Ahora estoy tradeando muy poco muy poco en índices. En acciones tengo un largo en Advanced Micro Devices y las míticas Gamesa.

Sorry, he confundido ARNA en donde estuve tradeando con ARN.

En ARNA paré.


----------



## rbotic statistics (26 Oct 2012)

Las guerras entre trazadores de líneas imaginarias por AT y detractores del AT es absurda... hay que conocer toda herramienta con la que alguien se enfrenta al mercado, no podemos descartar ninguna por absurda que nos parezca.

El que exista una técnica que se utilice por un alto % de especuladores hace que sea de utilidad, aunque se basará en el análisis de los posos del café...

S2s


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2012)

Por el amor de Dios. Está baneado y no dejan de mencionarle.
Al próximo que nombre al incordioso felino, le reporto. Por pelma. Han pedido su baneo y ahora parece que le echan de menos.

Y las peleas de gallitos sobran. Si quieren ustedes medirse los... algoritmos, abran un hilo en la papelera. O intercambien sus pareceres con buen rollo, al menos.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Mortadelo te he dejado un privado.
> 
> 
> Salu2




Visto y cumplido está, le agradezco el detalle al indicármelo.


----------



## davidautentico (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no voy a responderte.
> 
> Para qué, si suscribo todos tus párrafos, del primero al último.
> 
> ...



Hay estudios muy serios (y mis simulaciones propias) que demuestran todo lo contrario. También depende que patrones se prueben y en que mercado. Los buscaré para completar.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Hay estudios muy serios (y mis simulaciones propias) que demuestran todo lo contrario. También depende que patrones se prueben y en que mercado. Los buscaré para completar.



Eso _sí_ que sería un debate muy interesante. Cuente conmigo para discutir esos documentos si le parece bien.


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por el amor de Dios. Está baneado y no dejan de mencionarle.
> Al próximo que nombre al incordioso felino, le reporto. Por pelma. Han pedido su baneo y ahora parece que le echan de menos.
> 
> Y las peleas de gallitos sobran. Si quieren ustedes medirse los... algoritmos, abran un hilo en la papelera. O intercambien sus pareceres con buen rollo, al menos.




Es un pesao joer, llevo años aqui y creo que no he dado nunca una indicación muy incorrecta, está obsesionado con el tarugo ese, que probablemente sea un multinick y el AT.

Y paso de los debates artificiales.


Salu2


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Ya tengo las papeletas para votar el mes que viene ::


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que joderse :XX: :XX:
> 
> Hoygale, que yo tengo una oficina que pago religiosamente todos los meses, y quiera Ud. que no, eso le obliga a uno a tener que vestirse para poder salir a la calle y tal ::



Ya pero no es lo mismo. Usted no tiene una secre maciza a la que impresionar... :XX:

¿o sí? :8:


Buenas noches a todos!! Llegué de la comida en La Rioja hace un rato... pero había que cenar. Comimos bien y bebimos muuuy bien... así que luego hubo que hacerle los posibles para volver a coger el coche.

Veo que el día ha estado innnteresante.

Respecto a Sr. Villares, decir que me importa muy poco si detrás está el mismo MV o no. Si nick nuevo implica comportamiento nuevo, por mí, vale. Y de momento así ha sido, así que Villares sea usted re-bienvenido.

¿quien se salió con lo de "Billares"? Oiga, que una cosa es el "billar", juego de mesa y otra el "villar", pueblo pequeño...

No entiendo muy bien esta polémica entre Pollastre y Carvil que si la memoria no me falla viene ya de bastante lejos y en la que además van repitiendo sus argumentos y "retos". Miren señores, cada uno de ustedes o de nosotros trata de sacarse unos duros en este mundo y cada uno utiliza las herramientas y facultades que buenamente tiene a su alcance y luego... Hay que destapar a los embaucadores, pero este no es el caso. Ya que estamos tampoco creo que sea el caso de Cárpatos al que tanta inquina tienen algunos... parece que sólo porque opera largo... en fín...

De todos modos, quiero que sepan que si necesitan consejos de inversión, el Banco de Santander está haciendo grandes esfuerzos por satisfacer a sus clientes... pasen y vean...

http://www.facebook.com/ninfa.vera.12

Deseando que me toque un euromillones, oiga...

Bueno iba re-leer porque creo que me dejo algo que quería comentar. Pero de estar todo el día sin hacer nada es muy cansado. Mañana nos vemos...


----------



## davidautentico (26 Oct 2012)

Un nombre: Andrew Lo (Andrew Lo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia), profesor de finanzas en el MIT (no es un cantamañanas precisamente) Realizó un estudio bastante serio de distintos patrones técnicos y los aplicó al NYSE y al NASDAQ, encontró que sobre todo en el NASDAQ estos resultaban útiles y se podrían construir técnicas de trading que generaran un profit

http://www.uic.edu/classes/actg/act...tational Algorithms,Statistical Inference.pdf

He subido a 4shared(tendréis que registraros) una entrevista realizada a él en 2009 en una revista de pago a la que estoy abonado, creo que es interesante, para averiguar que descubrió cuando estaba testeando patrones técnicos en los mercados.

_V27_C04_069INTR.pdf - 4shared.com - uso compartido de documentos - descargar

Otro nombre: Thomas Bulkowski (http://www.thepatternsite.com/Blog.html)
Se hizo rico computerizando patrones y aplicándolos a stocks. En algún sitio de su blog tiene estadísticas de ellos. En un reciente estudio admitió que ahora los patrones habían perdido efectividad pero se podía seguir ganando dinero.

Otra entrevista que he subido del trader anterior:
_V24_C09_174INT.pdf - 4shared.com - uso compartido de documentos - descargar

En un momento dado llegó a realizar un estudio de 12500 patrones..

Este es el análisis técnico que me gusta y que puede funcionar, el que realiza un análisis cuantitativo y análisis de los resultados con estadísticas significativas, nada de eso de 20 o 40 trades). A mi no me gustan los charts, de hecho no los uso, pero si uso patrones que computo para ver si hay algún 'edge' en ellos. El otro día al hilo de que FranR se ponía a la contra en YELP (creo) que había abierto con un gap al alza del 20+%, me pregunté si habría algun 'edge' en ponerme corto en esas circunstancias y simulé sobre mi bbdd de más de 10000 stocks(nyse,nasdaq,otc) que pasaba con ese gap según transcurrían los días, descubrí que a partir de un determinado tamaño de gap, las posibilidades de que los días siguientes ese gap disminuyera se incrementaban favorablemente, en cambio con gaps 'pequeños' las chances son 50-50. Son las 'fat tails' y los 'eventos' los que se escapan de la hipótesis de mercado eficiente. Todavía estoy esperando a que Eugene Fama explique las 'fat tails'. Saludos y buenas noches.


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Para mañana
> 
> Canal Principal *7.830-7.770*
> Bajista 1 :7.676
> ...




Mi granito de arena al tema. Yo hay una cosa que tengo muy clara desde hace tiempo. Por ahí existen unos señores que deciden donde rebotan los índices, donde meten volumen y donde se frena la subida. Todos los que andan por el hilo ya saben la alta fiabilidad de los niveles que se suelen poner aquí, desde tiempo de Fran200, Luis y ahora haciendo lo que puedo, yo mismo.



Ayer al cierre ya intuía (igual que antes de ayer, y el anterior ....) que en la zona de 7770 había "algo" y en los 7830 también. No tengo ni idea si ha coincidido con algún punto técnico del Ibex.... 








Solo mirar este gráfico, se podría ver el de ayer y es lo mismo, que en puntos dichos 18 horas antes de la apertura iban a pasar cosas. ¿Por qué? Pues porque alguien así lo quiere, y nuestra misión es detectar esos puntos. Creo que ahora mismo esta es la herramienta para tratar de batir al mercado y no el técnico puro (que también lo conozco y uso, por lo que lo respeto).

Esto es lo que me enseñaron, y no precisamente en la Universidad y parece ser que ahora mismo es lo que usan los malvados leoncios... y digo de momento.


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Tengo buenas noticias

Canal principal 7.796-7.777 Estrechito tendremos día movidito

Los objetivos bajistas seguimos marcando: 7.686-7578

Alcista: 7860 

Yo mañana me estaría mas quieto que otra cosa hasta la apertura yankie. Reversal a gogo puede que tengamos.


Hoy me columpio con 

DAX:
C.P. 7.202-7.210 MAMMA MIA

Bajista: 7.184 por debajo solo hay infierno HS


SP: 1.414.80-1.410.60

Por debajo bastante importante nivel a medio: 1403

Se están creando niveles por abajo y es complicado ajustar: 1324!!!!!!!!!!!

Arriba importante : 1421.70


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que joderse :XX: :XX:
> 
> Hoygale, que yo tengo una oficina que pago religiosamente todos los meses, y quiera Ud. que no, eso le obliga a uno a tener que vestirse para poder salir a la calle y tal ::










R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya tengo las papeletas para votar el mes que viene ::



No tienes huevox!!!!!!! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

De 1430 nada de nada

Le han metido un torpedaco en el after


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

Buenos dias :o endogámicos 


Estoy esperando a Mortadelo. Cuando me buscan me encuentran 8:


Leo ahora el post de Claca, le diré que sus analisis en 5 años que llevo aqui no han evolucionado nada, no habla de volumen rangos estacionalidad amplitud etc son MEDIOCRES solo ha progresado en la sintaxis. Y conste le dije una mentira piadosa diciendo que lo hacia bien para no desanimarle. Juntarse con mediocres le hace a uno más mediocre.



Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)




----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Por activa y por pasiva, por público e incluso respondiendo a sus privados impertinentes, le he dicho ya varias veces que se compre un tigre y se arañe con él, que no estoy interesado en sus _tontunás_.

El siguiente post suyo le lleva de cabeza al /ignore , donde compartirá habitáculo con algún que otro "ilustre".




carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias :o endogámicos
> 
> 
> Estoy esperando a Mortadelo. Cuando me buscan me encuentran 8:
> ...


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por activa y por pasiva, por público e incluso respondiendo a sus privados impertinentes, le he dicho ya varias veces que se compre un tigre y se arañe con él, que no estoy interesado en sus _tontunás_.
> 
> El siguiente post suyo le lleva de cabeza al /ignore , donde compartirá habitáculo con algún que otro "ilustre".




Acción propia de ignorante. Ahora te aseguro que no cometerás más el error de citarme en un post sobre hocicada :fiufiu: COBARDE.

Salu2


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El siguiente post suyo le lleva de cabeza al /ignore , donde compartirá habitáculo con algún que otro "ilustre".




Andando se quita el frío. Listo y al "trullo".

Caray, la población "reclusa" en la celda del /ignore está aumentando últimamente a un ritmo preocupante


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vela fea ,fea la del DAX
> 
> Mañana le meten 200 puntos en contra




Lo mismo puede

Cuidado que hoy sale el dato del PIB USA


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Andando se quita el frío. Listo y al "trullo".
> 
> Caray, la población "reclusa" en la celda del /ignore está aumentando últimamente a un ritmo preocupante




Si me has reportado y me banean no sabes lo que has hecho :: Si ocurre me centraré en el DAX

En cinco años que llevo aqui no me han baneado ni una vez si sucede no se me olvidará



Salu2


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2012)

.
Buenos días.

Que digo yo que la luna llena es el lunes, esperen hasta entonces para al menos tener una excusa.







​


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Andando se quita el frío. Listo y al "trullo".
> 
> Caray, la población "reclusa" en la celda del /ignore está aumentando últimamente a un ritmo preocupante



A mi me pasa igual, no me gusta hacerlo, pero es que hay gente muy pesada, y otros ya maleducados. 

Voy a ver si las p·%$% simulaciones han terminado, rezo por que los resultados salgan bien y ....


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

¿Simulaciones? ¿ Puede contar de qué va el tema, o es un asunto privado de su curro ?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual, no me gusta hacerlo, pero es que hay gente muy pesada, y otros ya maleducados.
> 
> Voy a ver si las p·%$% simulaciones han terminado, rezo por que los resultados salgan bien y ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Simulaciones? ¿ Puede contar de qué va el tema, o es un asunto privado de su curro ?



Es del curro, no tiene security clearance, pero entenderá que no comente específicamente de que se trata.

edit: Sin dar muchas pistas, es una simulación por ordenador de un cacharro para medir ciertas magnitudes de forma indirecta.... 8::|


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

Buenos días a todos.

Los informáticos de mi empresa ha tirado todo el sistema, así que me he podido poner al día con el hilo.

Quiero salir de la trinchera pero no veo un puñetero valor del chulibex que me diga: comprame...todos me dicen...huye Silen, huye...


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

Una incidencia para quienes trabajáis con IG.

En gráficos de índices (DAX, Ibex, SP), desde que cambiaron el color de las barritas  de azul a verde tengo un problema con la actualización de la MACD donde la línea de señal (la roja) se queda congelada en el momento de abrir el gráfico y la MACD se cae. Tengo que cambiar el período temporal para refrescarlo o abrir y cerrar para actualizarlo.
Voy a abrir una incidencia, pero no sé si esto solo me ocurre a mí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Los informáticos de mi empresa ha tirado todo el sistema, así que me he podido poner al día con el hilo.
> 
> Quiero salir de la trinchera pero no veo un puñetero valor del chulibex que me diga: comprame...todos me dicen...huye Silen, huye...



Se habrán puesto todos a la vez a jugar al counter-strike. ::

Por cierto, ya tengo friki-juego para los findes:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Entre los críos y los frikis de este hilo...... :cook:


----------



## tesorero (26 Oct 2012)

Buenos y lluviosos días.

El ibex ha cerrado el gap del día 16.

Hoy puede ser un gran día


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No tienes huevox!!!!!!! ::



yo quiero una papeleta de esas...... y yo si tengo huevox y unos cuantos mas que conozco tambien.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Los informáticos de mi empresa ha tirado todo el sistema, así que me he podido poner al día con el hilo.
> 
> Quiero salir de la trinchera pero no veo un puñetero valor del chulibex que me diga: comprame...todos me dicen...huye Silen, huye...



Claro...la culpa siempre del pobre informático.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se habrán puesto todos a la vez a jugar al counter-strike. ::
> 
> Por cierto, ya tengo friki-juego para los findes:



Yo me he vuelto a enganchar a este, ya me lo estoy terminando:








No se para que cuento estas cosas, cuando las leo me doy pena de mi misma :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2012)

sigo sin poder vender el etf inverso, con un 2% de beneficio.
he ido a mi banco y tampoco se puede vender desde alli....
alguien esta operando con etfs de Lyxor hoy????


----------



## peseteuro (26 Oct 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Buenos y lluviosos días.
> 
> El ibex ha cerrado el gap del día 16.
> 
> Hoy puede ser un gran día



El GAP del 16 YA se cerró hace 2 días :rolleye:


----------



## Gorkako (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me he vuelto a enganchar a este, ya me lo estoy terminando:
> 
> 
> 
> No se para que cuento estas cosas, cuando las leo me doy pena de mi misma :XX:



Puto Loom... la de veces que me lo habré pasado...


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Es que el Loom es una maravilla, para mí una obra de arte más que un juego :Aplauso:

Cuando salió, a duras penas estaba en el mercado de los PCs la ad-lib (primera tarjeta de audio con sintetizador MIDI de uso no profesional que salió) y la SoundBlaster estaba en desarrollo. 

Pues bien, era una pasada escuchar la música del Loom con la ad-lib, aquella era una época de descubrimientos para los usuarios de PC, y este juego fue pura magia (vaya, nunca mejor dicho  )




Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me he vuelto a enganchar a este, ya me lo estoy terminando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

Los niveles actuales del culibex son muy significativos. Nos acercamos al borde.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Entre los críos y los frikis de este hilo...... :cook:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Espero que no me esté llamando crio....


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2012)

Pillo sitio....como diría aquel....estamos ante un r/r bueno a estos niveles??

Poniéndose largo, of course....:Baile:



Edito: Todo papertrading, ni con el dinero de otro me quedo abierto este finde...8:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Según el estilo que veo que le va.... no deje entonces de probar esta otra obra de arte, solo que más contemporánea:

[YOUTUBE]t1vexQzA9Vk[/YOUTUBE]


Espectacular.





Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me he vuelto a enganchar a este, ya me lo estoy terminando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tesorero (26 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> El GAP del 16 YA se cerró hace 3 días :rolleye:



Jejeje, es verdad. Me he puesto nervioso y todo por querer aportar algo interesante. Gracias por el aviso.

Es lo que tiene ser novicio en este foro, con gente que se lo curra tanto, que uno intenta aportar algo, porque merece la pena por el bien de todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me he vuelto a enganchar a este, ya me lo estoy terminando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una maravilla, mi primera aventura gráfica!

Yo siempre veo estos juegos como retos intelectuales. No los considero una tontería. Es un pasatiempo que requiere cierta actividad, al contrarioque ver TV, que es una actividad totalmente pasiva.

Pollastre, es usted un frikazo de mucho cuidado. Ve una captura de pantalla de una obra de arte del mundo de los videojuegos y sale hablando de la adLib y la soundblaster.... :XX: :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Espero que no me esté llamando crio....



Por favor, en absoluto.... me acordé de usted por otros motivos :fiufiu:

Seattle, la nueva América


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pollastre, es usted un frikazo de mucho cuidado. Ve una captura de pantalla de una obra de arte del mundo de los videojuegos y sale hablando de la adLib y la soundblaster.... :XX: :XX:



::::

Bueno, es que para los usuarios de PC, el salto al "sonido" fue todo un trauma. Ya en la segunda mitad de los '80 tenías a los suertudos del Amiga, que con sus chips dedicados de audio y vídeo (¿"Alice", alguien se acuerda?  ) nos daban sopas con hondas.

No había nada más deprimente que ir a casa de tu vecino, ése que tenía el Amiga y, a mayor desmayo, te ponía el Shadow of The Beast. Luego volvías a casa con tu 8086 y se te caía el alma a los pies ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Por el amor de Dios. Está baneado y no dejan de mencionarle.
> Al próximo que nombre al incordioso felino, le reporto. Por pelma. Han pedido su baneo y ahora parece que le echan de menos.



Si es que el jato este es más pesado....

¿cómo? ¿que no hable más de MV? no, si yo hablo de mi gato, que quiere salir pero no le dejo porque está lloviendo y el maldito no hace más que quejarse 




> Y las peleas de gallitos sobran. Si quieren ustedes medirse los... algoritmos, abran un hilo en la papelera. O intercambien sus pareceres con buen rollo, al menos.



Que hagan pelea de 'espaditas' a ver a quien le mide más longitudinalmente, pongan sus fotos...no, mejor no... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por favor, en absoluto.... me acordé de usted por otros motivos :fiufiu:
> 
> Seattle, la nueva América



Que ganicas de irme para allá! :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Bueno, es que para los usuarios de PC, el salto al "sonido" fue todo un trauma. Ya en la segunda mitad de los '80 tenías a los suertudos del Amiga, que con sus chips dedicados de audio y vídeo (¿"Alice", alguien se acuerda?  ) nos daban sopas con hondas.
> 
> No había nada más deprimente que ir a casa de tu vecino, ése que tenía el Amiga y, a mayor desmayo, te ponía el Shadow of The Beast. Luego volvías a casa con tu 8086 y se te caía el alma a los pies ::



LOL y además con pantalla a color....







A pesar de que chochea algo, no debe usted ser TAN mayor


----------



## davinci (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que el Loom es una maravilla, para mí una obra de arte más que un juego
> 
> Pues bien, era una pasada escuchar la música del Loom con la ad-lib, aquella era una época de descubrimientos para los usuarios de PC, y este juego fue pura magia (vaya, nunca mejor dicho  )



De acuerdo en la cualidad del Loom como obra maestra. Por aquel entonces también estaba circulando el Commodore Amiga. Ahí la música era mucho mejor. No es de extrañar: está sacada de "El lago de los cisnes", de Tchaikovsky. Muy bien utilizada a lo largo de la excelente historia.


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Bueno, es que para los usuarios de PC, el salto al "sonido" fue todo un trauma. Ya en la segunda mitad de los '80 tenías a los suertudos del Amiga, que con sus chips dedicados de audio y vídeo (¿"Alice", alguien se acuerda?  ) nos daban sopas con hondas.
> 
> No había nada más deprimente que ir a casa de tu vecino, ése que tenía el Amiga y, a mayor desmayo, te ponía el Shadow of The Beast. Luego volvías a casa con tu 8086 y se te caía el alma a los pies ::



Es verdad, lo que pasaba antes con los juegos viejunos es que primaba la imaginación frente a los efectos, con pc-speaker. O sea que no eran tan espectaculares pero el juego en si estaba bien y no se si porque tenia mas tiempo libre o que, me daban a mi que eran mas adictivos. 

Las primeras aventuras, loom, secret of monkey island 1,2,3. Disfrute mucho, a pesar de la limitaciones tecnicas que nos imponia los pc frente a otros mundos.

Yo que soy un nostalgico descubri el SCUMM, que puedes volver a jugar a las partidas de antes.

SCUMM - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ahora todos son efectos especiales y no llegan a viciarte como antes, aunque sean con la PS3. 

Antes la historia te envolvia, o también lo achaco a tener mas tiempo libre.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Je... La Abadía del Crimen.... tuve que esperar al 8086 para jugarlo (CGA 4 colores). Mi spectrum 16K (ampliado posteriormente a 48K  ) no podía con él, sólo pudieron "meterlo" en el 128K, y yo no llegué a tener ese, ya salté al x86 directamente.

Muy similar en planteamiento y tecnología a The Great Escape, pero qué mas da, era cojonudo.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL y además con pantalla a color....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y pensar que al principio me daba apuro preguntarte cosas porque te *veía *así como un señor serio :o











juas juas juas.... Hippon y combate para Silenciosa, no va más, se acabó la pelea :XX::XX:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

gutten morgen! gris y lluvioso día.

la que lian cuando se les deja solos. Esto parece el HVEIB35 Fighter.
No se me peleen, que yo por lo menos intento aprender de todos, así que me sabría mal que algunos lo dejaran por no ver su ego satisfecho.

Janus ha dicho algo muy importante paginas atrás, relativo al poker y el trading. Sin esa habilidad, te van a pandorizar.
Todos tenemos 5 datos que podemos analizar, OHLC y volumen. Y este ultimo, volumen, es lo que para mi le da un cierto valor a los demás. 

Yo venia a hablar de mi libro, así que les digo que el bund ha cerrado el gap del 17, pero ha dejado otro hoy en la apertura de 24 puntos.

Ahora ha entrado en la zona superior; 140,85 





de momento es momentáneo, YO no tengo confirmación de que el bund se haya girado para subir.

Hoy toca Ginger-lemon tea, y ver el dia gris a traves de la ventana.

edit: de momento es momentáneo ::


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi granito de arena al tema. Yo hay una cosa que tengo muy clara desde hace tiempo. Por ahí existen unos señores que deciden donde rebotan los índices, donde meten volumen y donde se frena la subida. Todos los que andan por el hilo ya saben la alta fiabilidad de los niveles que se suelen poner aquí, desde tiempo de Fran200, Luis y ahora haciendo lo que puedo, yo mismo.
> 
> Esto es lo que me enseñaron, y no precisamente en la Universidad y parece ser que ahora mismo es lo que usan los malvados leoncios... y digo de momento.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Y ahí es donde hay que enmarcar lo demás. El técnico, las estadísticas, los ciclos, las velas fantasma, etc... son, en buena parte, herramientas de pastoreo. Pero en éste como en cualquier rebaño hay ovejas más espabiladas, ovejas menos espabiladas y luego ya...







Respecto a los estudios sobre la fiabilidad estadística de los patrones... hay estudios para todos los gustos, en parte condicionados por la metodología concreta. Cuando uno lleva años viendo velas, acaba encontrándose patrones super estudiados, superconfirmados, en todos los plazos.... que saltan por los aires con la excusa más banal...

Señor Carvil, deje de trollear. Pollastre ha demostrado que su sistema, sea trivial o complejo, funciona. Y lo ha demostrado de forma concreta y precisa. Bueno, estooo... habría que ver si sigue siendo bueno y tal... 
Usted, a parte de desbarrar, ha demostrado poco y aportado menos. Si quiere, participe del hilo y aporte cosas. No es necesario que "chive" nada. Creo que la crítica constructiva sería excelentemente bien recibida. Igualmente, los recursos de aprendizaje. Aquí no todos somos "gatos". Sin acritud, da la impresión de que tiene usted una vida... en fín... ¿no trabajará usted en el Santander verdad?


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Janus ha dicho algo muy importante paginas atrás, relativo al poker y el trading. Sin esa habilidad, te van a pandorizar.




Puf, ese debate es _peligrosillo_.... yo he presenciado formarse pollos de mil pares de cojones en foros americanos de bolsa, a cuenta de eso. Hay tladels que llevan bastante mal que se compare el mercado (entendido seriamente, como negocio profesional) con el póker, y bueno, se montan buenas trifulcas de vez en cuando con esa discusión.

Ya que pone el tema encima de la mesa, le doy mi opinión: para mí, del póker hay que coger la disciplina monetaria (money mngmnt), pero el resto de habilidades no las veo adecuadas para el trading.

Por ejemplo, en el mercado no hay contacto físico o visual con los adversarios, por lo que no podemos obtener ninguna información acerca de ellos, al estilo de como se hace en una mesa de póker.

Los faroles en el mercado son un asunto complicado. A diferencia de los faroles con las cartas, donde puedes ser tan troll como tú quieras (el papel lo aguanta todo) los faroles en el mercado se hacen con volumen, que efectivamente cuesta dinero. Si te pillan un farol en la mesa, sólo pierdes lo que llevabas apostado en esa ronda. Si te lo pillan en el mercado, pierdes todo lo que llevabas invertido en "crear" ese farol.

El póker es democrático y equitativo, todos los jugadores tienen las mismas armas: unas cartas repartidas con mayor o menor suerte, y su propio talento. 

En el mercado, por el contrario, las asimetrías son clamorosas. Hay jugadores con capital técnico, humano y monetario esencialmente infinito, contra retails que a duras penas saben por dónde les vienen las hostias. No hay comparación posible con el póker...

un saludo !


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Cuando se pone usted serio no capta los matices sr Pollastre, el sr. Janus se refería al strip-poker, que al igual que en los mercados, como pierdas un par de veces seguidas te quedas en pelotas..... ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

sr. pollastre: el poker es puro money management, y aplicacion de r/r segun probabilidades.

los faroles y leer a los contrarios seria algo asi como operar segun noticias o rumores, aunque siempre hay excepciones. Ademas, yo por lo menos le hablo de poker online, donde no hay contacto visual. Ganar un gran torneo presencial hoy día es casi imposible sin el factor suerte. En el poker online hay gente que se gana un jornal mas que decente cada mes, eso si, son unos pocos, como en el trading.

A veces resumo demasiado lo que pienso (como lo de aprender a perder), y es error mio, no quería ser tan literal aseverando que el poker = trading.
Pero estamos de acuerdo, nos podríamos quedar con que el money management lo es todo.

ps: sigan con los arcades viejos, me encanta verles hablar del tema. Mi preferido del spectrum era el manic miner. Y si, que rabia el colega que tenia el amiga


----------



## Rockatansky (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puf, ese debate es _peligrosillo_.... yo he presenciado formarse pollos de mil pares de cojones en foros americanos de bolsa, a cuenta de eso. Hay tladels que llevan bastante mal que se compare el mercado (entendido seriamente, como negocio profesional) con el póker, y bueno, se montan buenas trifulcas de vez en cuando con esa discusión.
> 
> Ya que pone el tema encima de la mesa, le doy mi opinión: para mí, del póker hay que coger la disciplina monetaria (money mngmnt), pero el resto de habilidades no las veo adecuadas para el trading.
> 
> ...




Hoy en día la mayoría de poker se juega online y tampoco hay contacto visual con los demás jugadores y hay gente que gana sistemáticamente. Es cierto que es más difícil obtener información de los jugadores pero tambien se obtiene algo observando y recordando su manera de jugar. Además, muchas casas online permiten poner comentarios a los jugadores rivales mientras se juega que quedan almacenados en una base de datos. Así cuando uno se encuentra con un jugador al que se le ha agregado un comentario viéndole jugar anteriormente, se tiene acceso a mucha información. Esta característica da mucha ventaja al que se molesta en calificar a los oponentes que se va encontrando. 

En el poker online se puede jugar simultáneamente en varias mesas y contra multitud de jugadores diferentes por lo que es complicado que te conozcan las estrategias, ya que muchos jugadores no se molestan en calificar a los oponentes, cos que si hacen los prosfesionales. Además si te pillan en un farol o detectas que te han "calado" la estrategia, con un click cambias de mesa y te vas a otra donde no te conozcan. De hecho, es conocido que se farolea mucho más en el poker online ya que es mucho más fácil mentir apretando un botón que mirando a los ojos a alguien.

En cuanto a lo de lo "democrático" del poker, estoy de acuerdo pero con un matiz importante. Los jugadores que tengan más dinero para apostar pueden "trollear" a los que tienen menos ya que les impiden entrar en muchas manos haciendo más caro jugar cartas subpremium. Esto no sería tan grave en los torneos donde los jugadores empiezan con la misma cantidad de fichas pero si en las mesas donde se pueden comprar más fichas en cualquier momento.


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Oct 2012)

Entro para saludarles y decirles que me han hecho sentir viejo...

Loom, monkey island, la abadia del crimen (también jugado en 8086 con CGA de 4 colores)... Que tiempos aquellos...

Por cierto, tradean todos ustedes como granjeros...


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2012)

A Carvil le ha ofendido que en mi mensaje le pregunte si es del SAN... le digo en público lo que le he dicho en privado. Entiendo, de verdad, que se sienta ofendido por tal insinuación y lo siento.

Pero podría haber sido peor. Podría haberle acusado de ser el gato andino...


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Hoy en día la mayoría de poker se juega online y tampoco hay contacto visual con los demás jugadores y hay gente que gana sistemáticamente. Es cierto que es más difícil obtener información de los jugadores pero tambien se obtiene algo observando y recordando su manera de jugar. Además, muchas casas online permiten poner comentarios a los jugadores rivales mientras se juega que quedan almacenados en una base de datos. Así cuando uno se encuentra con un jugador al que se le ha agregado un comentario viéndole jugar anteriormente, se tiene acceso a mucha información. Esta característica da mucha ventaja al que se molesta en calificar a los oponentes que se va encontrando.
> 
> En el poker online se puede jugar simultáneamente en varias mesas y contra multitud de jugadores diferentes por lo que es complicado que te conozcan las estrategias, ya que muchos jugadores no se molestan en calificar a los oponentes, cos que si hacen los prosfesionales. Además si te pillan en un farol o detectas que te han "calado" la estrategia, con un click cambias de mesa y te vas a otra donde no te conozcan. De hecho, es conocido que se farolea mucho más en el poker online ya que es mucho más fácil mentir apretando un botón que mirando a los ojos a alguien.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de lo "democrático" del poker, estoy de acuerdo pero con un matiz importante. Los jugadores que tengan más dinero para apostar pueden "trollear" a los que tienen menos ya que les impiden entrar en muchas manos haciendo más caro jugar cartas subpremium. Esto no sería tan grave en los torneos donde los jugadores empiezan con la misma cantidad de fichas pero si en las mesas donde se pueden comprar más fichas en cualquier momento.



Para mi hay una diferencia fundamental entre ambas cosas.

Yo se jugar al poker, y no soy mala pero en mi puñetera vida seré capaz de dedicarme al trading.

Comparar la complejidad de ambas cosas...me parece mucho comparar.

Es como decir que como sabes conducir puedes pilotar un caza.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

La diferencia entre el póker y la bolsa es que el póker no está rigged ::


----------



## Rockatansky (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi hay una diferencia fundamental entre ambas cosas.
> 
> Yo se jugar al poker, y no soy mala pero en mi puñetera vida seré capaz de dedicarme al trading.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que es así. El trading es infinitamente más complicado que el poker ya que el número de variables que intervienen es muchísimo mayor en el trading. Enel poker hay 52 cartas y sabiendo un poco de probabilidad o simplemente memorizando tablas se obtiene ya una estrategia más o menos sólida. En cambio en el trading el número de conocimientos necesarios es abrumadoramente mayor. 

Sólo quería matizar un poco el post de pollastre.


----------



## davidautentico (26 Oct 2012)

Cerrando ya el debate. Animo a todos los foreros que opinen que los patrones técnicos no funcionan y tal, busquen algún estudio reciente ,propio o externo, que lo demuestre con estadísticas significativas. No vale eso de 'llevo x años viendo que tal y pascual'. Porque aquí muchas veces se dice cosas como si fueran ciencia cierta que la gente que se puede incluso llegar a creer como dogma. Contra las opiniones de algunos foreros, hay muchos hedge funds que funcionan con análisis técnico en una parte significativa de su operativa, como los de Andrew Lo, el de Winton Capital (https://www.wintoncapital.com/ que aplica trend trading) y otros, esto no quiere decir que usen el MACD para entrar en un largo...

En el trading hay un amplio espectro de traders con las más variopintas estrategias.., lo importante es que tu estrategia tenga un edge y lo tengas verificado de forma significativa. No se puede decir a ciencia cierta que 'tal cosa no funciona' y quedarse uno tan pancho, sería ignorar una gran parte de la realidad.

Cierro y cambio, hasta nuevo aviso. Saludos a todos


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> A Carvil le ha ofendido que en mi mensaje le pregunte si es del SAN... le digo en público lo que le he dicho en privado. Entiendo, de verdad, que se sienta ofendido por tal insinuación y lo siento.
> 
> Pero podría haber sido peor. Podría haberle acusado de ser el gato andino...




Otro pesado endogamico, vaya mañana. Si quieren dirigirse a mi haganlo por privado. Y la gente que trabaja en el Santander es tan honrada como un minero.


Salu2


----------



## aksarben (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No había nada más deprimente que ir a casa de tu vecino, ése que tenía el Amiga y, a mayor desmayo, te ponía el Shadow of The Beast. Luego volvías a casa con tu 8086 y se te caía el alma a los pies ::



Ya te digo, qué vergüenza ajena daba el altavoz del PC... Cuando pasé de mi vetusto 8086 a un 'poderoso' 80486 DX 33 al que instalé una Sound Blaster ¿2?, vi el cielo abierto.


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Ya te digo, qué vergüenza ajena daba el altavoz del PC... Cuando pasé de mi vetusto 8086 a un 'poderoso' 80486 DX 33 al que instalé una Sound Blaster ¿2?, vi el cielo abierto.



Es que en esa epoca cada cambio era un mundo, los cambios tecnologicos eran asombrosos, en el campo del sonido y el grafico sobre todo. Tambien era cierto que cada año o cada 2 años habia que cambiarse el equipo. 

Ahora vamos de core 2 duo a core i7 no se nota mucho a no ser que seas muy friqui. Podemos trabajar perfectamente en ordenadores de hace 4 o 5 años que eso antes era impensable.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Cierto, cierto... tiene Ud. razón, estaba escribiendo pensando en el póker presencial, no en el online, que sin duda tendrá sus peculiaridades y sus "historias" propias.




Rockatansky dijo:


> Hoy en día la mayoría de poker se juega online y tampoco hay contacto visual con los demás jugadores y hay gente que gana sistemáticamente. Es cierto que es más difícil obtener información de los jugadores pero tambien se obtiene algo observando y recordando su manera de jugar. Además, muchas casas online permiten poner comentarios a los jugadores rivales mientras se juega que quedan almacenados en una base de datos. Así cuando uno se encuentra con un jugador al que se le ha agregado un comentario viéndole jugar anteriormente, se tiene acceso a mucha información. Esta característica da mucha ventaja al que se molesta en calificar a los oponentes que se va encontrando.
> 
> En el poker online se puede jugar simultáneamente en varias mesas y contra multitud de jugadores diferentes por lo que es complicado que te conozcan las estrategias, ya que muchos jugadores no se molestan en calificar a los oponentes, cos que si hacen los prosfesionales. Además si te pillan en un farol o detectas que te han "calado" la estrategia, con un click cambias de mesa y te vas a otra donde no te conozcan. De hecho, es conocido que se farolea mucho más en el poker online ya que es mucho más fácil mentir apretando un botón que mirando a los ojos a alguien.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de lo "democrático" del poker, estoy de acuerdo pero con un matiz importante. Los jugadores que tengan más dinero para apostar pueden "trollear" a los que tienen menos ya que les impiden entrar en muchas manos haciendo más caro jugar cartas subpremium. Esto no sería tan grave en los torneos donde los jugadores empiezan con la misma cantidad de fichas pero si en las mesas donde se pueden comprar más fichas en cualquier momento.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Ya te digo, qué vergüenza ajena daba el altavoz del PC... Cuando pasé de mi vetusto 8086 a un 'poderoso' 80486 DX 33 al que instalé una Sound Blaster ¿2?, vi el cielo abierto.



.
Joder, vaya panda de abuelos frikis, yo tenía este:












un Dell 486 DX2-50 (era un maquinon por entonces) y el momento de ponerle una SoundBlaster fue de esos que luego recuerdas siempre, un salto cualitativo impresionante.

En fin, ¿alguien joven en la sala?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2012)

Yo con mi Spectrum jugaba a uno que creo se llamaba "night lord", que era un hombre que se convertia en lobo y tenia que ir descubriendo nuevas habitaciones.
alguien se acuerda si realmente ese era su nombre????

ya lo he encontrado NIGHT LORE


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2012)

Buenos calentitos dias,

Atero, fundamentalero, dadero, algoritmitero o jatuno...que mas da, lo importante es tener una excusa para participar en el hilo.

Y aqui por el momento no se paga por escribir, asi que escriban y suban el nivel todo lo que quieran y mas.

Viernes terminal se merece una recomendacion gastronomia para todos los bolsillos en los madriles, Casa Juan, asador sin mucha pretension pero muy bueno para el precio comiendo de carta.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> el poker hay 52 cartas y sabiendo un poco de probabilidad o simplemente memorizando tablas se obtiene ya una estrategia más o menos sólida.



Tengo una duda, por curiosidad, ya que parece que Ud. entiende del tema: si esto que dice Ud es así, me imagino (no tengo ni idea de si se hace o no, pero es fácil imaginar que a muchos se les habrá ocurrido ya) que en el online te puedes ayudar de programas automáticos de recuento, organización de cartas, etc. etc. que a tiempo real te pueden incluso mostrar probabilidades de una mano, o lo que se le ocurra al desarrollador (a fin de cuentas, nadie puede ver lo que haces en la intimidad de tu casa y con tu ordenador).

Si esto fuera así, casi casi sería posible programar un bot para que juegue al póker online... y entonces tendríamos de nuevo la historia de algos vS humanos, pero traída desde los mercados al póker.

¿Existen este tipo de "situaciones" en el mundillo del online?

gracias,


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> En fin, ¿alguien joven en la sala?



¿a que cantidad de juventud se refiere?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Hoy en día la mayoría de poker se juega online y tampoco hay contacto visual con los demás jugadores y hay gente que gana sistemáticamente. Es cierto que es más difícil obtener información de los jugadores pero tambien se obtiene algo observando y recordando su manera de jugar. Además, muchas casas online permiten poner comentarios a los jugadores rivales mientras se juega que quedan almacenados en una base de datos. Así cuando uno se encuentra con un jugador al que se le ha agregado un comentario viéndole jugar anteriormente, se tiene acceso a mucha información. Esta característica da mucha ventaja al que se molesta en calificar a los oponentes que se va encontrando.
> 
> En el poker online se puede jugar simultáneamente en varias mesas y contra multitud de jugadores diferentes por lo que es complicado que te conozcan las estrategias, ya que muchos jugadores no se molestan en calificar a los oponentes, cos que si hacen los prosfesionales. Además si te pillan en un farol o detectas que te han "calado" la estrategia, con un click cambias de mesa y te vas a otra donde no te conozcan. De hecho, es conocido que se farolea mucho más en el poker online ya que es mucho más fácil mentir apretando un botón que mirando a los ojos a alguien.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de lo "democrático" del poker, estoy de acuerdo pero con un matiz importante. Los jugadores que tengan más dinero para apostar pueden "trollear" a los que tienen menos ya que les impiden entrar en muchas manos haciendo más caro jugar cartas subpremium. Esto no sería tan grave en los torneos donde los jugadores empiezan con la misma cantidad de fichas pero si en las mesas donde se pueden comprar más fichas en cualquier momento.



Ya te digo. Hay un chaval en Alicante que se ha levantado 2 millones de euro en poker online, ahora está con un lío con el tema de Hacienda. Y creo que utiliza programitas, no le cuento cómo.

Habría que restar comentarios del poker, porque nos hace competencia directa al tema de la bolsa :: (pique Antena3-Tele5)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Es que en esa epoca cada cambio era un mundo, los cambios tecnologicos eran asombrosos, en el campo del sonido y el grafico sobre todo. Tambien era cierto que cada año o cada 2 años habia que cambiarse el equipo.
> 
> Ahora vamos de core 2 duo a core i7 no se nota mucho a no ser que seas muy friqui. Podemos trabajar perfectamente en ordenadores de hace 4 o 5 años que eso antes era impensable.



.
Así era, el Dell que cito arriba me costó un pastón y, aunque lo amortice de sobra, en bien poco tiempo estaba obsoleto. Ahora un equipo de 3 años sirve perfectamente, cosa de verdad impensable entonces.

Cuando en aquella época te pedían opinión sobre que PC comprar siempre recomendabas lo último de lo último (y lo más caro, claro) porque si no enseguida estaba obsoleto. Ahora, cuando me preguntan, aconsejo al revés, que se compren el más barato que encuentren, porque les va a servir igual y les va a durar lo mismo que el más caro (para usos normales de ofimatica+internet, se entiende).


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Yo con mi Spectrum jugaba a uno que creo se llamaba "night lord", que era un hombre que se convertia en lobo y tenia que ir descubriendo nuevas habitaciones.
> alguien se acuerda si realmente ese era su nombre????
> 
> ya lo he encontrado NIGHT LORE




Le falta una "K" :: era Knight Lore, el primer título en perspectiva isométrica de la casa Ultimate. Aquello marcó un breakthrough tecnológico en la historia de los videojuegos.


----------



## villares (26 Oct 2012)

Buenos y soleados dias (en la ciudad de Morrisey a veces, muy pocas, vemos brillar el sol)

Mi primera maquina fue el Amstrad128... todo un avance respecto a las putas cintas y el ajuste de los cabezales....recuerdo despertarme a las 6 de la manyana los dias siguientes para jugar el primero (somos varios hermanos).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2012)

Y hablando de la bolsa, hay algunos pesaitos con que el dax suba, espero que para la proxima semana a finales se les acabe la tontuna.

Yo quiero el dax abajo o me llevo la pelota. :´(


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos dias :o endogámicos
> 
> 
> Estoy esperando a Mortadelo. Cuando me buscan me encuentran 8:
> ...



Mira, hamijo, yo a ti no te he mencionado, así que no me toques los huevos que soy un niño y, a parte de que no tengo la dotación del todo desarrollada, está muy feo y duramente castigado por la ley. 

Seré más o menos mediocre, pero aquí he estado siempre respondiendo dudas, compartiendo mi visión de mercado y enseñando algunos truquillos, así como operativas completas con sus puntos de entrada, objetivo y stop (y si quieres podemos comprobar qué tal han funcionado, que por algo estaba todo siempre delimitado). Que ya está bien hombre, que no he tenido la oportunidad de ser todavía más mediocre porque la gente que supuestamente sabe y tiene un sistema que es la hostia y lo más mejor, como tú, no dice nada. 

Sobre mi evolución... en fin, sin comentarios. Por lo menos el pene sigue creciendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

PIB Usa a las 14:30h

Aprienteme ese ojal!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2012)

villares dijo:


> Buenos y soleados dias (en la ciudad de Morrisey a veces, muy pocas, vemos brillar el sol)
> 
> Mi primera maquina fue el Amstrad128... todo un avance respecto a las putas cintas y el ajuste de los cabezales....recuerdo despertarme a las 6 de la manyana los dias siguientes para jugar el primero (somos varios hermanos).




entonces usted es mas joven que yo.... mi ordenador era un spectrum 48 K


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿a que cantidad de juventud se refiere?



.
Pues eso, gente a la que hablar de SoundBlasters les suene a chino o, como mucho, a batallitas de abueletes, something like 2x. :rolleye:

Haber conocido todas las versiones de procesador Intel x86 empieza a pesar en el ánimo, pero bueno, es que mi padre nos llevaba tarjetas perforadas (y cintas) a casa para jugar, de los primeros IBM programmers titulados in Spain.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2012)

Eso, a parte de Claca quien estaba con 13 años inviertendo en el mundo de la bolsa? Eh? Nadie verdad?

Claca sera el Guarren Vafet español, al tiempo.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces usted es mas joven que yo.... mi ordenador era un spectrum 48 K



Bueno, no necesariamente.... el CPC128 es de la misma quinta que el Spectrum 48K, que junto con el C64 y el MSX formaban el cuarteto de los "trastos" de 8 bits. 

Bien pudiera ser que fueran Uds. dos de la misma edad ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2012)

cachisssssss


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

:::: !!!

Yo tomo "conciencia" de que el tiempo no perdona a ninguno de nosotros, cuando recuerdo mis subrutinas en assembler para el ZX81 allá por el '85 



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues eso, gente a la que hablar de SoundBlasters les suene a chino o, como mucho, a batallitas de abueletes, something like 2x. :rolleye:
> 
> Haber conocido todas las versiones de procesador Intel x86 empieza a pesar en el ánimo, pero bueno, es que mi padre nos llevaba tarjetas perforadas (y cintas) a casa para jugar, de los primeros IBM programmers titulados in Spain.


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo una duda, por curiosidad, ya que parece que Ud. entiende del tema: si esto que dice Ud es así, me imagino (no tengo ni idea de si se hace o no, pero es fácil imaginar que a muchos se les habrá ocurrido ya) que en el online te puedes ayudar de programas automáticos de recuento, organización de cartas, etc. etc. que a tiempo real te pueden incluso mostrar probabilidades de una mano, o lo que se le ocurra al desarrollador (a fin de cuentas, nadie puede ver lo que haces en la intimidad de tu casa y con tu ordenador).
> 
> Si esto fuera así, casi casi sería posible programar un bot para que juegue al póker online... y entonces tendríamos de nuevo la historia de algos vS humanos, pero traída desde los mercados al póker.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que el recuento de cartas se debe a la limitación física de las cartas existentes, que se limita en algunos juegos (blackjack) metiendo varias barajas.

Si en el poker online programan cada carta como una probabilidad independiente en lugar de una baraja, esto se desactivaría...

Hablo desde el desconocimiento total del mundillo, a mi lo que se me daba "bien" era el blackjack. ("bien" = podía jugar bastantes horas y salir con ligeros beneficios o perdidas aún más ligeras, gané algún torneillo de crucero, etc).


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

como veo que el sr. rockatanski no responde, me animo yo. 

en cuanto al software de análisis, se podría decir que da un hedge, ya que saber si el contrario suele pasar o ver la mano según el numero de apuestas/ciegas dependiendo de si se esta en preflop, flop, river o turn es una buena ayuda. Los mas pro estimaban una buena base de manos para estadísticas a partir de unas 100.000: PokerTracker

respecto a los bots, hace tiempo que lo invadieron: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/14/science/14poker.html?_r=0


----------



## villares (26 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces usted es mas joven que yo.... mi ordenador era un spectrum 48 K



O eso, o mis padres tenian menos dinero que los suyos 
El ordenador lo compramos con los ahorros de los 4 hermanos.


----------



## villares (26 Oct 2012)

Y por cierto, era de segunda mano!


----------



## tesorero (26 Oct 2012)

En mi familia teníamos el Amstrad CPC 464, de cinta, bufff, que barbaridad de tiempo de aquello, jejeje. Mi juego preferido el Asteroids, la abadía del crimen, ya mencionado, el renegade,y algún otro que ya no recuerdo. Uff, entre estos recuerdos y la lluvia, me pongo melancólico.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que el Loom es una maravilla, para mí una obra de arte más que un juego :Aplauso:
> 
> Cuando salió, a duras penas estaba en el mercado de los PCs la ad-lib (primera tarjeta de audio con sintetizador MIDI de uso no profesional que salió) y la SoundBlaster estaba en desarrollo.
> 
> Pues bien, era una pasada escuchar la música del Loom con la ad-lib, aquella era una época de descubrimientos para los usuarios de PC, y este juego fue pura magia (vaya, nunca mejor dicho  )



Mi primer juego de verdad... qué recuerdos, aunque te acostumbras a hacer mal las cosas en la vida real. Por culpa de Loom la primera vez que estuve con una chica le solté c-c-c-d para que abriera las piernas mientras gesticulaba con un bastón imaginario. Ella me soltó una buena hostia.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Mi primer juego de verdad... qué recuerdos, aunque te acostumbras a hacer mal las cosas en la vida real. Por culpa de Loom la primera vez que estuve con una chica le solté c-c-c-d para que abriera las piernas mientras gesticulaba con un bastón imaginario. Ella me soltó una buena hostia.



Clackerty, le tengo dicho que no le pegue al aguardiente antes de las 12:00pm, incluso aunque sea Viernes Terminal :XX::XX:


----------



## gamba (26 Oct 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Entiendo que el recuento de cartas se debe a la limitación física de las cartas existentes, que se limita en algunos juegos (blackjack) metiendo varias barajas.
> 
> Si en el poker online programan cada carta como una probabilidad independiente en lugar de una baraja, esto se desactivaría...
> 
> Hablo desde el desconocimiento total del mundillo, a mi lo que se me daba "bien" era el blackjack. ("bien" = podía jugar bastantes horas y salir con ligeros beneficios o perdidas aún más ligeras, gané algún torneillo de crucero, etc).



En el blackjack tambien se puede tener un edge contando cartas, como explica Ed Thorp en "Beat the dealer", creo que es de los pocos juegos de casino en los que la expectativa matematica es positiva. En otros como la ruleta hay que explotar imperfecciones fisicas de la propia ruleta para tener un edge favorable, en "Fortune's formula" cuentan como Thorp se unio con Claude Shannon (si, ESE Shannon) para inventar sistemas con los que ganar a la ruleta, se fabricaron un microcomputador controlado con el pie que transmitia el resultado a un auricular, todo muy friki, seguro que les encanta a los parroquianos del hilo.


----------



## Rockatansky (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo una duda, por curiosidad, ya que parece que Ud. entiende del tema: si esto que dice Ud es así, me imagino (no tengo ni idea de si se hace o no, pero es fácil imaginar que a muchos se les habrá ocurrido ya) que en el online te puedes ayudar de programas automáticos de recuento, organización de cartas, etc. etc. que a tiempo real te pueden incluso mostrar probabilidades de una mano, o lo que se le ocurra al desarrollador (a fin de cuentas, nadie puede ver lo que haces en la intimidad de tu casa y con tu ordenador).
> 
> Si esto fuera así, casi casi sería posible programar un bot para que juegue al póker online... y entonces tendríamos de nuevo la historia de algos vS humanos, pero traída desde los mercados al póker.
> 
> ...



Desde luego que existen bots, aunque están prohibidos por las casas de poker, lo que no impide que se usen, claro.

Aún así entiendo que los bots no son muy efectivos contra jugadores experimentados ya que no se trata sólo de azar sino de ingenio. Si jugaran solo máquinas no habría ganancias más allá de lo meramente aleatorio.


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo una duda, por curiosidad, ya que parece que Ud. entiende del tema: si esto que dice Ud es así, me imagino (no tengo ni idea de si se hace o no, pero es fácil imaginar que a muchos se les habrá ocurrido ya) que en el online te puedes ayudar de programas automáticos de recuento, organización de cartas, etc. etc. que a tiempo real te pueden incluso mostrar probabilidades de una mano, o lo que se le ocurra al desarrollador (a fin de cuentas, nadie puede ver lo que haces en la intimidad de tu casa y con tu ordenador).
> 
> Si esto fuera así, casi casi sería posible programar un bot para que juegue al póker online... y entonces tendríamos de nuevo la historia de algos vS humanos, pero traída desde los mercados al póker.
> 
> ...



...ya está pensando en abrir una nueva linea de negocio...


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...ya está pensando en abrir una nueva linea de negocio...



 no no.... en absoluto.... bastante tengo ya con el tlading :: esto debe ser algo de deformación profesional, creo que en cuanto veo algo algoritmizable y/o automatizable, se me va la cabeza inmediatamente hacia eso :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso, a parte de Claca quien estaba con 13 años inviertendo en el mundo de la bolsa? Eh? Nadie verdad?
> 
> Claca sera el Guarren Vafet español, al tiempo.



Ya, ya, esperemos que su carrera no se trunque cuando Jessi la de 3ºB le pida para salir y deje descuidado el proreal.


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Mira, hamijo, yo a ti no te he mencionado, así que no me toques los huevos que soy un niño y, a parte de que no tengo la dotación del todo desarrollada, está muy feo y duramente castigado por la ley.
> 
> Seré más o menos mediocre, pero aquí he estado siempre respondiendo dudas, compartiendo mi visión de mercado y enseñando algunos truquillos, así como operativas completas con sus puntos de entrada, objetivo y stop (y si quieres podemos comprobar qué tal han funcionado, que por algo estaba todo siempre delimitado). Que ya está bien hombre, que no he tenido la oportunidad de ser todavía más mediocre porque la gente que supuestamente sabe y tiene un sistema que es la hostia y lo más mejor, como tú, no dice nada.
> 
> Sobre mi evolución... en fin, sin comentarios. Por lo menos el pene sigue creciendo.




Contestado 8:


Salu2


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Así era, el Dell que cito arriba me costó un pastón y, aunque lo amortice de sobra, en bien poco tiempo estaba obsoleto. Ahora un equipo de 3 años sirve perfectamente, cosa de verdad impensable entonces.
> 
> Cuando en aquella época te pedían opinión sobre que PC comprar siempre recomendabas lo último de lo último (y lo más caro, claro) porque si no enseguida estaba obsoleto. Ahora, cuando me preguntan, aconsejo al revés, que se compren el más barato que encuentren, porque les va a servir igual y les va a durar lo mismo que el más caro (para usos normales de ofimatica+internet, se entiende).




Vamos antiguamente te dejabas un pico actualizando los equipos y las memorias. 
Yo aun guardo los 8086 mas que nada porque usaban tecnologia TTL, igual algun dia se revalorizaran.
Yo aun me guardo tarjetas perforadas, podria hacer un mini-museo.

Bueno aun conservo un teclado ibm del 8086 que es el que utilizo en la actualidad, en fin este teclado fabricado en 13-01-1988 en UK, como usa el ps2 aun lo puedo usar, es lo unico que ha sobrevivido, tiene un tacto inigualable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya, ya, esperemos que su carrera no se trunque cuando Jessi la de 3ºB le pida para salir y deje descuidado *el proreal*.



¿está hablando de preservativos?


Spoiler



::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vamos antiguamente te dejabas un pico actualizando los equipos y las memorias.
> Yo aun guardo los 8086 mas que nada porque usaban tecnologia TTL, igual algun dia se revalorizaran.
> Yo aun me guardo tarjetas perforadas, podria hacer un mini-museo.
> 
> Bueno aun conservo un teclado ibm del 8086 que es el que utilizo en la actualidad, en fin este teclado fabricado en 13-01-1988 en UK, como usa el ps2 aun lo puedo usar, es lo unico que ha sobrevivido, tiene un tacto inigualable.



.
ESOS teclados son míticos, el que ha tenido uno es difícil que se conforme con cualquier mierda de las que venden actualmente, hace tiempo se habló en el hilo de ellos.


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESOS teclados son míticos, el que ha tenido uno es difícil que se conforme con cualquier mierda de las que venden actualmente, hace tiempo se habló en el hilo de ellos.



Yo tengo 2 operativos y 1 para piezas. Vi que en ebay salio uno por 60E. Claro un teclado que tiene 24 años operativos y funciona como el primer dia, y eso que yo soy unixero, linuxero vamos de los de pantalla negra, que el teclado saca humo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Holdem Manager: Imprescindible. Cuando tienes una base de datos de unas cuantas miles de manos te dice cómo son tus contrincantes.

Y luego tienes programas más sencillos que aplicando esos rangos a los jugadores y tus cartas te dice que probabilidades tienes preflop y postflop.



pollastre dijo:


> Tengo una duda, por curiosidad, ya que parece que Ud. entiende del tema: si esto que dice Ud es así, me imagino (no tengo ni idea de si se hace o no, pero es fácil imaginar que a muchos se les habrá ocurrido ya) que en el online te puedes ayudar de programas automáticos de recuento, organización de cartas, etc. etc. que a tiempo real te pueden incluso mostrar probabilidades de una mano, o lo que se le ocurra al desarrollador (a fin de cuentas, nadie puede ver lo que haces en la intimidad de tu casa y con tu ordenador).
> 
> Si esto fuera así, casi casi sería posible programar un bot para que juegue al póker online... y entonces tendríamos de nuevo la historia de algos vS humanos, pero traída desde los mercados al póker.
> 
> ...


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

Para los que los viernes estamos en la trinchera y estan interesados en la quiniela, que veo que algunos lo estan.

Les paso las probabilidadades de las casas de apuestas y rentabilidades de la joranda 14.

j-14 compartido en ZimageZ


Esta información esta sacada de otro foro.

Suerte.


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Para los que los viernes estamos en la trinchera y estan interesados en la quiniela, que veo que algunos lo estan.
> 
> Les paso las probabilidadades de las casas de apuestas y rentabilidades de la joranda 14.
> 
> ...



Pues mire, me pilla usted con tiempo y ganas...en un rato posteo mi quiniela multimillonaria....alguien más se anima?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 operativos y 1 para piezas. Vi que en ebay salio uno por 60E. Claro un teclado que tiene 24 años operativos y funciona como el primer dia, y eso que yo soy unixero, linuxero vamos de los de pantalla negra, que el teclado saca humo.



.
Jodó 60 pavos, eso es como un 300 SL, no pierde nunca valor:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues mire, me pilla usted con tiempo y ganas...en un rato posteo mi quiniela multimillonaria....alguien más se anima?



Como te la copien más gente te va a tocar menos,


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como te la copien más gente te va a tocar menos,



Si acierta se puede dedicar a dar cursos Carpato's style wop wop wop wop ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si acierta se puede dedicar a dar cursos Carpato's style wop wop wop wop ::



Se rumorea que el Pepe Luí tuvo un socio...



Spoiler


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Jodó 60 pavos, eso es como un 300 SL, no pierde nunca valor:



Las cosas buenas no se deprecian tanto, además siempre hay alguien quien lo aprecia y esta dispuesto a comprarlo.

Pero bueno ese teclado sumando la inflacción de tantos años pierdes dinero, respecto a la inversión inicial, no es un teclado Chino esta hecho en UK, como tu bien sabes igual este teclado en el 1988, solo por ser IBM era caro de ******** porque eran practicamente monopolistas. Y el precio de la informatica cara para los hispanistanis.

Además he visto en almacenes de empresas que los tienen, pero estan sucios y inservibles o habria que dedicarle mucho tiempo a arreglarlos. Cada tecla tiene muelles no pueden estar en sitios humedos que se oxidan y las teclas se atascan. Son delicaditos.


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como te la copien más gente te va a tocar menos,



Las echaba en mis tiempos mozos, de colegio y hace dos años con unos amigos y la verdad, salvo una vez que nos tocaron 400 y pico euros, nunca más me ha tocado nada más allá de 7 u 8 euros....así que el valiente que se atreva que sepa que le va a costar 8 euros echarla y que hay un 99,9% de probabilidades de que haga el canelo y se acuerde de cómo perdió 8 euros por copiar una quiniela de uno del internet que además decía que no tenía ni idea....:ouch:

Avisados quedan

1 ESPANYOL - MÁLAGA 2	
2 VALLADOLID - R. SOCIEDAD	1 
3 AT. MADRID - OSASUNA	1 
4 BETIS - VALENCIA 2	
5 ATHLETIC CLUB - GETAFE	1 
6 LEVANTE - GRANADA	1	X R
7 ZARAGOZA - SEVILLA 2	
8 MALLORCA - R. MADRID X	2	R
9 RAYO VALLECANO - BARCELONA X	2	R
10 GUADALAJARA - LAS PALMAS X	2	R
11 SABADELL - CÓRDOBA	1	X R
12 GIRONA - NUMANCIA	1 
13 ALCORCÓN - MURCIA	1	X R
14 ELCHE - RACING	1 2	R
15 CELTA - DEPORTIVO	2 


Verás tu...

:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Las echaba en mis tiempos mozos, de colegio y hace dos años con unos amigos y la verdad, salvo una vez que nos tocaron 400 y pico euros, nunca más me ha tocado nada más allá de 7 u 8 euros....así que el valiente que se atreva que sepa que le va a costar 8 euros echarla y que hay un 99,9% de probabilidades de que haga el canelo y se acuerde de cómo perdió 8 euros por copiar una quiniela de uno del internet que además decía que no tenía ni idea....:ouch:
> 
> Avisados quedan
> 
> ...



Como te toque acabarás en Foro Coches en la hall-fame junto al Ilitri y al Batu

Avisado quedas ::


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2012)

Y junto a bertok.....o







He doblado mi cuenta de trading en 6 meses y respondo vuestras preguntas. - ForoCoches


Sé que no es él, pero ya es casualidad...forocoches, trading y ese avatar::


----------



## kemao2 (26 Oct 2012)

Pongo algunas cosas de bolsa en este hilo como Off Topic 

************************************
Sacado de carpatos
*
La campaña de resultados sigue yendo muy torcida. Con casi la mitad de compañías del S&P 500 que ya han publicado que el 36% sólo hayan dado ventas por encima de lo esperado, es para preocuparse. Nunca se había visto nada así, desde el inicio del pinchazo de la burbuja.com en el año 2000.*

************************

LO cierto es que esto yo ya lo vi la semana pasada y sobretodo con la empresa termometro que además fué la causante del pinchazo.com en marzo de 2000 que fué Microsoft, y me acuerdo que las movimientos de entonces y los de ahora se parecen bastante. Veo bastantes similitudes y creo que la bolsa americana pronto bajará.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Pongo algunas cosas de bolsa en este hilo como Off Topic
> 
> ************************************
> Sacado de carpatos
> ...



También lo creo, pero todavía queda unos cuantos meses.


----------



## Alba_00 (26 Oct 2012)

¿Compraríais hoy acciones de Renta 4? ¿A qué precio os pondríais largos?

Bueno, pregunto porque me están animando a ello, pero no termino de verlo claro, es más, lo veo oscurísimo, pero mi amiga insiste en que es un buen valor.


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2012)

Alba_00 dijo:


> ¿Compraríais hoy acciones de Renta 4? ¿A qué precio os pondríais largos?
> 
> Bueno, pregunto porque me están animando a ello, pero no termino de verlo claro, es más, lo veo oscurísimo, pero mi amiga insiste en que es un buen valor.



Su amiga trabaja en R4?

Yo personalmente no me metía ni de coña8:

Ahora mismo en la trinchera se está muy bien. Estamos como Gila con el enemigo:ouch:


----------



## Alba_00 (26 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> *Su amiga trabaja en R4*?
> 
> Yo personalmente no me metía ni de coña8:
> 
> Ahora mismo en la trinchera se está muy bien. Estamos como Gila con el enemigo:ouch:




Sí, por eso he preguntado. 

Gracias por su rápida respuesta.


----------



## kemao2 (26 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> También lo creo, pero todavía queda unos cuantos meses.




YO tambien creo que le queda tambien, pero es una bajada que se ve así que no queda tanto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Prepárense, ha llegado nuestro salvador. 

Hurra por nuestro próximo nuevo líder!

[Miren que cara, está inspirará a los presentes y futuros españoles que nos sacarán de la _crizi_]







Griñán echa un pulso a Rubalcaba el día que se conoce la alta tasa de paro andaluz - EcoDiario.es

_El presidente de la Junta de Andalucía y del PSOE, José Antonio Griñán, no descarta sustituir al actual secretario general de su partido, Alfredo Pérez Rubalcaba, pero no ahora_



101030193701301371 de veces vamos a morirl, no 100!


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Prepárense, ha llegado nuestro salvador.
> 
> Hurra por nuestro próximo nuevo líder!
> 
> ...



Por favor, no

Este renegaba de ser hasta Presidente de la Junta cuando al Chavés lo recolocaron (que pena tenía el hombre). 

Es un casual que sólo está porque es símbolo de paguitas y subvención.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

¿También le va el vicio de las cartas, Sr. R3venant?

Vaya vaya... es Ud. una caja de sorpresas, que diría Gimli 





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Holdem Manager: Imprescindible. Cuando tienes una base de datos de unas cuantas miles de manos te dice cómo son tus contrincantes.
> 
> Y luego tienes programas más sencillos que aplicando esos rangos a los jugadores y tus cartas te dice que probabilidades tienes preflop y postflop.


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Oct 2012)

Banco Popular dice que miraría posibilidad de comprar CatalunyaCaixa si vuelve a salir a subasta.



jajajaja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Banco Popular dice que miraría posibilidad de comprar CatalunyaCaixa si vuelve a salir a subasta.
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaja





De reojo y _malamente_....


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

PIB USA
2% mejor esperado


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

¿han llevado la cotización hasta los 1397 en el SP en unos segundos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2012)

me c.....go en inversis, se ha jodido la plataforma y no he podido deshacerme del etf y ahora a pasar todo el fin de semana comprado...... con lo bien que me estaba saliendo.

esto es denunciable?


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Oct 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me c.....go en inversis, se ha jodido la plataforma y no he podido deshacerme del etf y ahora a pasar todo el fin de semana comprado...... con lo bien que me estaba saliendo.
> 
> esto es denunciable?



¿No tienes atención telefónica para estos casos??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Pollastre y Mulder en un mano a mano mítico 

<iframe src="http://player.vimeo.com/video/44394416" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe>


----------



## Cantor (26 Oct 2012)

de verdad nadie tenía un atari 400? mi primer vicio fue con el pac-man ::
una vez pasadas las frutas venían las llaves...no sé hasta cuantas


----------



## diosmercado (26 Oct 2012)

Recuerdo el post en el que carvil comentaba un minimo sobre finales de esta semana y posibilidad de un squeeze. 

Ahi queda. Todo en verde de momento.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Volvemos a lo de siempre, Sr. Diosmercado.

Haremos un mínimo. Sobre finales de semana. Genial.

Ahora dígame, cómo piensa Ud. hacer dinero con esa información.

¿Se pondrá largo el Jueves?

¿Quizás el Viernes?

Y por cierto, ¿dónde lo hará?

Yo también puedo asegurarle que mañana por la mañana el sol saldrá, y se lo aseguro con un alto porcentaje de éxito. Es más, saldrá por el Este, a mayor abundamiento.

Igual que Ud. sabe, y sabemos todos, que un retrace tiene que rebotar en algún momento, porque las bajadas infinitas no existen.

Al menos FranR, Claca y otros se mojan y proporcionan cifras. Si salen mal, tenemos algo a lo que aferrarnos para echarles la bronca (que jamás se me ocurriría hacerlo, por supuesto: demasiado que esos señores vienen y se mojan en público, para encima decirles nada).

Por favor, seamos serios. Si vamos a postear para decir que el cielo es azul a esta hora, y que dentro de 10 horas será negro... y Ud. ve algún tipo de valor en ese post... pues así sea, es su opinión, que yo respeto pero no comparto.




diosmercado dijo:


> Recuerdo el post en el que carvil comentaba un minimo sobre finales de esta semana y posibilidad de un squeeze.
> 
> Ahi queda. Todo en verde de momento.


----------



## kemao2 (26 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> PIB USA
> 2% mejor esperado




Se esperaba 1,9......


De todas formas toda esa subida del PIB se basa en una espectacular subida del gasto publico de cara a las elecciones y consumo patrocinado por la impresora de la FED . El dato de comercio exterior e inversiones empresariales es malisimo.



***********************
*PIB de EEUU provisional de tercer trimestre sube 2% cuando se esperaba +1,9%.*

Deflactor +2,9% cuando se esperaba +2%.

*Gastos del consumidor +2% frente al +1,5% del trimestre anterior*, duraderos +8,5% cuando se esperaba -0,2%.

*Gastos de negocios -1,3% frente al +3,6% del trimestre anterior.*

*Exportaciones -1,6%* *primera bajada desde principios de 2009*, e importaciones bajan 0,2%.

Inventarios de negocios suben 34.100 millones de dólares, lo que aporta 0,12 puntos al dato general.

*El gasto del gobierno sube 9,6%, mayor subida desde el segundo trimestre del 2010 y añade 0,72 puntos al dato general.*


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo buenas noticias
> 
> Canal principal 7.796-*7.777 *Estrechito tendremos día movidito
> 
> ...











Preparados en la apertura USA. Reversal rompeojales y ahora Viernes de Pasión.


Se me ha ido el suelo de canal 20 puntos y el reversal han sido dos pepinazos y ahora volumen decreciente. Se masca la trageeeediaaaa


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Preparados en la apertura USA. Reversal rompeojales y ahora Viernes de Pasión.
> 
> 
> Se me ha ido el suelo de canal 20 puntos y el reversal han sido dos pepinazos y ahora volumen decreciente. Se masca la trageeeediaaaa



Jefe, yo tengo que la cosa está controlada hasta el cierre europeo

No puedo decir all-in al verde, pero no creo que haya mucho guaneo


----------



## paulistano (26 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pillo sitio....como diría aquel....estamos ante un r/r bueno a estos niveles??
> 
> Poniéndose largo, of course....:Baile:
> 
> ...



La pasada semana igual...tenía echado el ojo a SAN a 5,62...8cnt por acción me solucionaban el finde:ouch:

Mi experiencia con pandoro de hace 3 semanas me dejó jodido::


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> La pasada semana igual...tenía echado el ojo a SAN a 5,62...8cnt por acción me solucionaban el finde:ouch:
> 
> Mi experiencia con pandoro de hace 3 semanas me dejó jodido::



Las últimas pandoradas han dejado tocada a mucha gente, los nelvio a flor de piel.

El último peponazo ha dejado mucha gente en plan inversor a largo.


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Recuerdo el post en el que carvil comentaba un minimo sobre finales de esta semana y posibilidad de un squeeze.
> 
> Ahi queda. Todo en verde de momento.




No se preoucupe en cualquier foro de bolsa de nivel medio en EEUU entenderían el post.


Este es mi ultimo mensaje en este foro.


Que lo pasen bien


----------



## diosmercado (26 Oct 2012)

Rizando el rizo. Solo valen unas directrices. Tremendo.

El que quiera entender que entienda, como dice Mägo de Oz.


----------



## chameleon (26 Oct 2012)

Creo que les gustará...

10 rasgos que definen a las personas que consiguen resultados



> ¿Cuáles son esas características?
> 
> 1. Son personas que tienen claro lo que quieren.
> 2. Son personas de Acción
> ...


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Varas negras de inesperado grosor
al abujero del evacue cercanas van
el comerciante de papeles no siente dolor
y ya siente la presencia de un hombre de color

Cuarteta Nuestrodamus

El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Estoy fuera, así que puedo hablar sin problemas: hay techo intradiario en el 258 (DAX), si no hay sorpresas raras, de ahí para abajo.



edit / añado: caso que hubiera rotura por encima del 272, abandonar cagando leches el escenario corto intra y cerrar posición, aunque sea a pérdidas.


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy fuera, así que puedo hablar sin problemas: hay techo intradiario en el 258 (DAX), si no hay sorpresas raras, de ahí para abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> edit / añado: rotura por encima del 272, abandonar cagando leches el escenario corto intra y cerrar posición, aunque sea a pérdidas.



Ves? NPI

No me he podido resitir 


Salu2


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Yo pronostiqué hace unos días que cada semana se nos cuela un chalado por aquí. Este último me ha sorprendido la verdad, y me preocupa que alguien que parecía normal de repente diga cosas como "endogamía", etc....
Desde el cariño, alguien que piensa que el mundo que le rodea está contra él y que son los culpables de las cosas que le pasan, necesita ayuda. Espero que la obtenga, la mente es como la economía, si se actúa pronto se soluciona el problema, pero si se tarda demasiado no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pronostiqué hace unos días que cada semana se nos cuela un chalado por aquí. Este último me ha sorprendido la verdad, y me preocupa que alguien que parecía normal de repente diga cosas como "endogamía", etc....
> Desde el cariño, alguien que piensa que el mundo que le rodea está contra él y que son los culpables de las cosas que le pasan, necesita ayuda. Espero que la obtenga, la mente es como la economía, si se actúa pronto se soluciona el problema, pero si se tarda demasiado no hay vuelta atrás.



Nuestro favorito se llama sentimiento contrario.


Salu2


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Sea misericorde, no le dé demasiada caña. Quizás algún día nos cante una operación en directo, quien sabe. 

Oh wait... que yo ya no podré leerla por el /ignore. 

Una lástima.

Bueno, al menos acabo de anotarme ahora mismo +20 pips con la del 258, y cierro ya que me voy a tomar un vino, que es Viernes Terminal, coño, y hay que disfrutarlo.




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pronostiqué hace unos días que cada semana se nos cuela un chalado por aquí. Este último me ha sorprendido la verdad, y me preocupa que alguien que parecía normal de repente diga cosas como "endogamía", etc....
> Desde el cariño, alguien que piensa que el mundo que le rodea está contra él y que son los culpables de las cosas que le pasan, necesita ayuda. Espero que la obtenga, la mente es como la economía, si se actúa pronto se soluciona el problema, pero si se tarda demasiado no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Ves? NPI
> 
> No me he podido resitir
> 
> ...



Y si Pollastre tiene o no idea, ¿a ti qué cojones te importa?

Antes trabajaba en una multinacional rodeada de directivos que dedicaban mucho tiempo a demostrar quien la tenía más grande.

Y al final, la que la tenía más grande era yo porque me dedicaba a mi negocio y no a perder el tiempo con chorradas.

Y el que quiera entender entienda....


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y si Pollastre tiene o no idea, ¿a ti qué cojones te importa?
> 
> Antes trabajaba en una multinacional rodeada de directivos que dedicaban mucho tiempo a demostrar quien la tenía más grande.
> 
> ...



:ouch:

Justo a tiempo, me pensaba declarar esta semana.


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2012)

Veamos usted la tenía más grande que ellos... y ellos se dedicaban a medírsela... oiga... en esa empresa había muchos microscopios ¿no? jajajaja...

Tiene toda la razón...


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Justo a tiempo, me pensaba declarar esta semana.




Noooo tonto... véngase Ud. conmigo, tontorrón, que yo le daré calorcito.... mire, mire, que ya vienen +30 pips en el Dax con la del 258.... además, qué ha visto Ud. en silenciosa ? 

Véngase conmigo y le proporcionaré platita por delante y por detrás... ::::::


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2012)

carvil dijo:


> Ves? NPI
> 
> No me he podido resitir
> 
> ...


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

Venga que ya es viernes...Parece que han visto a Pedro picapiedra por las calles de Valencia...Leer con atencion la noticia,personalmente me quedo con "PERFUMAME"

http://www.levante-emv.com/comunita...cursal-valencia-cajero-automatico/947008.html


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Empieza la fieshhhtaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.D. La aventura de Zynga dando resultados!!!!! 

Voy a buscar otra


PITO PITO

Cabot Oil....como la ven quick!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.D. La aventura de Zynga dando resultados!!!!!
> 
> !!!!





Psé... yo, hasta que no le vea jugar al Angry Birds, no me creo ná....


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Empieza la fieshhhtaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.D.* La aventura de Zynga dando resultados*!!!!!
> 
> ...



Eso suena a peli porno que tira para atrás.


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Noooo tonto... véngase Ud. conmigo, tontorrón, que yo le daré calorcito.... mire, mire, que ya vienen +30 pips en el Dax con la del 258.... además, qué ha visto Ud. en silenciosa ?
> 
> Véngase conmigo y le proporcionaré platita por delante y por detrás... ::::::





Silenciosa dijo:


> Eso suena a peli porno que tira para atrás.



Ya sabe, es viernes y hoy toca la porno del plus sin codificar.

A ver, que levante la mano quien se ponía delante la tele con los ojos entornados a ver si pillaba algo.. :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2012)

Ponzi, you've got an email :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Eso suena a peli porno que tira para atrás.




No se deje impresionar por las apariencias ::

Mire, por ejemplo... qué diría Ud. que es esto ? :








Una peli porno, ¿verdad?

Pues no, que la veo venir  es una peli de Sean Connery, y sí, el de la foto es él....


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Guanistaaaaaaaaaasssssssssss os hinvoco!!!!!
> 
> 
> Pirata mire el gráfico de YELPPPPPP!
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Psé... yo, hasta que no le vea jugar al Angry Birds, no me creo ná....




Mire usté el Angry me lo tengo mamao y es que se me da bien lanzar pollos "capichi" 

Ahora corto melones con el Ninja fruit AIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No se deje impresionar por las apariencias ::
> 
> Mire, por ejemplo... qué diría Ud. que es esto ? :
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya sabe, es viernes y hoy toca la porno del plus sin codificar.
> 
> *A ver, que levante la mano *quien se ponía delante la tele con los ojos entornados a ver si pillaba algo.. :Baile:



Supongo que un thanks vale como levantar la mano en este caso PILLINA


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya sabe, es viernes y hoy toca la porno del plus sin codificar.
> 
> A ver, que levante la mano quien se ponía delante la tele con los ojos entornados a ver si pillaba algo.. :Baile:



En la tele local de mi ciudad ponían porno descodificado los viernes por la noche.

Pelis cutres, pero cutres, cutres.

Imagínense como serían que en esa época se me pasó por la cabeja lo de meterme a monja :XX:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A ver, que levante la mano quien se ponía delante la tele con los ojos entornados a ver si pillaba algo.. :Baile:




¿Ud. entornaba los ojos?

¿Puedo preguntar por qué? Yo nunca tuve problemas con mantenerlos abiertos ::::


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En la tele local de mi ciudad ponían porno descodificado los viernes por la noche.
> 
> Pelis cutres, pero cutres, cutres.
> 
> Imagínense como serían que en esa época se me pasó por la cabeja lo de meterme a monja :XX:



Jo que suerte, yo tenía que echarle imaginación.

Las hormonas disparadas, cuando ibas a ver una sin codificar no te daba tiempo ni a ver las letras del principio la peli :XX:


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ud. entornaba los ojos?
> 
> ¿Puedo preguntar por qué? Yo nunca tuve problemas con mantenerlos abiertos ::::



Pos mire era una técnica, uno que era inocente y se creía lo que le decían en el cole.

Además mire, buscando entornar plus ojos en el google salen cosas como esta.

Nos hacemos unas ....

"......entornaba los ojos para ver las películas codificadas de Canal Plus los viernes por la noche en aquella legendaria primera etapa."

Pa que vea que el raro es usté.

P.D. El Sr. Pepitoria llevaba razón... aburrimiento con latigazos menores...esperemos que cambie.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos mire era una técnica, uno que era inocente y se creía lo que le decían en el cole.
> 
> Además mire, buscando entornar plus ojos en el google salen cosas como esta.
> 
> ...



¡Bendita inocencia la de aquellos años!

Y ahora en cambio los chavales/as están tan saturados de sexo que yo creo que ni lo disfrutan, no le dan nada de valor.

Aún recuerdo cuando un amigo me dió un disquete (si soy viejuna), con un trabajo del instituto y se le olvidó borrar antes las fotos que tenía grabadas :XX:

Pasó semanas sin mirarme a la cara sin ponerse colorado...el pobre¡


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¡Bendita inocencia la de aquellos años!
> 
> Y ahora en cambio los chavales/as están tan saturados de sexo que yo creo que ni lo disfrutan, no le dan nada de valor.
> 
> ...



Hoyga! que hasta hace dos días los ordenadores llevaban disquetera, eso si de 2 y medio. 
No diga eso y piense que aquí hay gente que ha trabajado con tarjetas perforadas de esas P.e. Pollastre, Mulder y un largo etc ::

Verá como se me pone melancólico....


SR. POLLOOOO mireeeee










Así mandaba las primeras cartas de amor, ya sabe Silenciosa, cosas de informáticos. :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoyga! que hasta hace dos días los ordenadores llevaban disquetera, *eso si de 2 y medio*.
> No diga eso y piense que aquí hay gente que ha trabajado con tarjetas perforadas de esas P.e. Pollastre, Mulder y un largo etc ::
> 
> Verá como se me pone melancólico....
> ...



Amos no me jodaaaa, no me joda, Señol FlanL..... dónde cojones ha visto Ud. disqueteras de "dos y medio" ? Las había de 3''1/2 y de 5''1/4 , so malditoh institucionah metido a espía de gacelas :XX::XX:

Ah, espere, ya sé lo que pasaba... que como Ud. entornaba los ojos y tal... la de 3 pulgadas y media, a Ud. le parecían 2 pulgadas y media solamente :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Amos no me jodaaaa, no me joda, Señol FlanL..... dónde cojones ha visto Ud. disqueteras de "dos y medio" ? Las había de 3''1/2 y de 5''1/4 , so malditoh institucionah metido a espía de gacelas :XX::XX:
> 
> Ah, espere, ya sé lo que pasaba... que como Ud. entornaba los ojos y tal... la de 3 pulgadas y media, a Ud. le parecían 2 pulgadas y media solamente :XX::XX::XX:



Una pulgada mas o menos, que mas da. Lo importante es como se usa 


"Frase usada por los que la tenemos chiquitita"


----------



## tarrito (26 Oct 2012)

Zardoz, peliculón y tal 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Me violearon las comisiones, el broker me va a mandar una cesta de navidad ::


A ver a ver, FlanELE technique....

DeVry?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Ahora ya parece que quieren guaneo...


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2012)

Me imagino a MV leyendo el hilo de hoy y pensando ¿y estos son mis baneadores?

¡WARNING










Lo que sigue no es una crítica a nadie ni es una insinuación de nada...






Observo que el señor pollastre tiende a ser el centro de numerosas polémicas, la navaja de Ockham se presenta con doble filo en esta cuestión. Tan fácil es suponer que "si la envidia fuera tiña..." como suponer que alguien sigue alguna recomendación pollastril y acaba con el culo lleno de energía oscura (por lo de expandirse y tal).

Respecto a la regularidad con la que los trolls del hilo se relevan, en serio, ¿abrimos el hilo de noviembre en el otro foro a ver qué pasa en éste?

Sería interesante, el que se apunte al experimento que me dé un thanks.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Joder, si quedaba el premio gordo

Bankia perdió 7.053 millones hasta septiembre, tras provisionar 11.485 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Friki película findesemanera....

Ready.... Go!


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Friki película findesemanera....
> 
> Ready.... Go!



A mí me defraudó mucho. 8:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Rizando el rizo. Solo valen unas directrices. Tremendo.
> 
> El que quiera entender que entienda, como dice Mägo de Oz.




¿Directrices, Sr. Diosmercado?

No creo comprenderle.

Claro que tampoco me extraña; hoy ha habido demasiado "ruido blanco" en el hilo, y todos - empezando por mí mismo - estamos algo saturados.

Será sano, sin duda, hacer una pequeña recapitulación de lo que significa cantar una operación en directo, y lo que significa por el contrario hacer el ridículo.

Por ejemplo, quisiera llamar su atención sobre el siguiente post:

----------------------------------------------


pollastre dijo:


> Estoy fuera, así que puedo hablar sin problemas: hay techo intradiario en el 258 (DAX), si no hay sorpresas raras, de ahí para abajo.
> 
> edit / añado: caso que hubiera rotura por encima del 272, abandonar cagando leches el escenario corto intra y cerrar posición, aunque sea a pérdidas.



----------------------------------------------

Verá, hay varios detalles significativos en ese post. 

Por ejemplo, nos da un punto de entrada (*7258*), nos da una dirección para la operación (*techo*), nos da un SP u objetivo de referencia (*hay techo intradiario en el 258*) y nos da una salida razonable en caso de que las cosas se tuerzan (*caso que hubiera rotura por encima del 272, abandonar cagando leches el escenario corto intra y cerrar posición*).

Esto último, a su vez, nos proporciona un SL de máximos ( -14 pips ), lo cual nos permite establecer un r:r. Y con esto, tiene Ud. la operación completamente descrita.

Verá, no sé si comparte mi criterio, pero en mi opinión, *esto* es cantar una puta operación a tiempo real. Ud. no necesita referencias ni interpretaciones carpetovetónicas, porque si digo que canto una operación, la canto y pongo los números, y si no, me callo y no hago el ridículo.

Podemos olvidar si Ud. lo desea _pequeños _detalles, como el hecho de que el techo intradiario haya quedado en 7259 y no en 7258, un pip por encima de mi cifra. 

O bien esos detalles _nimios_, como que la operación haya dado carrete para +40 pips de beneficio. Eso sólo en 20 minutos.

Lo que sí es cierto, es que en todo momento hay que ser coherente y saber por dónde se pisa y con quién. Hay que ser muy necio, o muy ignorante, para retarme (LOL) a un "duelo a la salida del sol, en la plaza del pueblo", cuando por las mañanas yo lo que estoy haciendo es defender mi negocio, mis operaciones y mi dinero, que a fin de cuentas yo vivo de ello.

Desde luego que lo último que voy a hacer es postear operaciones cuando yo todavía estoy en mercado. Faltaría más. Pero mire, todavía me queda "pólvora" para dar algún que otro hocicazo 9 horas después, casi a las 17:00 y al cierre de sesión.

Sirva esto, por favor, como recordatorio de que mucha gente hace y es capaz de hacer cosas, sin que necesariamente tenga que andar exponiéndolas en foros públicos cual pavo real bañado en su arrogancia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2012)

Hilo de noviembre en el foro TE, propuestas de nombre:

Benditaliquidez----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Hilo de noviembre en el foro TE, propuestas de nombre:
> 
> Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.



Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> A mí me defraudó mucho. 8:



alguna otra recomendación? 
:rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> alguna otra recomendación?
> :rolleye:



Redada Asesina


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> alguna otra recomendación?
> :rolleye:



Redada asesina.
Hostel 2.
La masacre de Town Creek.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Redada Asesina



Se me ha adelantado. Excelente película.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se me ha adelantado. Excelente película.



"Arresulta" que me han hablado muy bien de ella, y planeo verla este finde. Por eso se la he sugerido al DON (aún sin haberla visto yo todavía... :cook: )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Downloading.....


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

Yo este finde vuelvo a ver por n-ésima vez esta:







Una de mis pelis favoritas.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Downloading.....





Dale DON dale


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

la ultima que me gusto mucho:






y este documental me gusto mucho, recomendable si te va el sushi o te gusta japón:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

Con esas dos pelis y







couch weekend!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP ----> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Oct 2012)

Noviembre ......... El interminable sacrificio

piraton actualize el cómputo


----------



## tesorero (26 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
> Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP ----> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.



Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2012)

tesorero dijo:


> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre




Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2012)

Se pueden presentar propuestas hasta las 12 de la noche del domingo.

En ese momento empieza la votación, se puden emitir dos votos por forero hasta las 17:35 del día 31 (no vale votarse a uno mismo, que nos conocemos)

El ganador podrá abrir el hilo de noviembre en TE y solicitar a los administradores del foro poderes de moderador (chafardeos de IP y espada baneante incluída).

Segundo premio: pole en el hilo y tres intentos preferentes para descubrir bajo que nuevo nick se oculta el troll del mes.

Premio especial de consolación: podrá utilizar el nick y el avatar de MV durante un mes.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2012)

No os olvideis de ponerle la etiqueta de tema mítico porfa....que es más fácil de buscar el hilo.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.



La cuna que te aneó... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Downloading....


El ADSL echando humo!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Oct 2012)

me retiro, pórtense bien, pero si pecan, háganlo a gusto.


----------



## rbotic statistics (26 Oct 2012)

Cerramos la penúltima semana de Octubre sin poder mancillar al místico 7.700...
Está demostrando una resistencia feroz, ha completado dos viajes, uno al 7.950 y otro al místico 8.100... esperemos que en estos tres días que queden inicie un tercer viaje que nos lleve a cotas superiores...

Así para Noviembre... elevarnos al místico 8.800 puede ser un objetivo razonable para el IBEX... para el título del hilo podéis poner algo que haga referencia al "guano" que no llega.

S2s


----------



## juanfer (26 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP ----> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero---> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre---->Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer ----> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve


----------



## tesorero (26 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Noviembre ......... El interminable sacrificio
> 
> piraton actualize el cómputo





juanfer dijo:


> Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
> Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP ----> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> ...



Se nos ha quedado vmmp29

Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP ----> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero---> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre---->Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer ----> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 ----> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Oct 2012)

*Noviembre* - *Iconografía*

Al principio, se representó a noviembre bajo la figura de un sacerdote de la diosa Isis vestido con una túnica de lino con la cabeza calva y apoyado en un altar sobre el cual había una* cabeza de cabrito*, animal que se sacrificaba a la diosa en el mes de noviembre.

Los modernos lo representan bajo la forma de un personaje vestido de hoja seca con una mano apoyada en el signo de Sagitario y la otra sosteniendo* un cuerno de la abundancia*, de donde salen ciertas raíces, último presente que nos ofrece la tierra.

Noviembre - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

::


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez ----> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
Bertok ----> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP ----> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero---> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre---->Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer ----> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 ----> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR-------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre


Que difícil rimar con Noviembre, con lo facilito que es con cinco, por poner un ejemplo.

Piratón la rima es de: Jigh an Refinated Scul of La Alpujarra, que borrico.


----------



## peseteuro (26 Oct 2012)

Noviembre, los largos también lloran


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Oct 2012)

Pepon


----------



## carvil (26 Oct 2012)

Saludos a Rompetechos  Que pasen buen fin de semana.



Salu2


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hso7b5Qw34M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

Me he encontrado esta maravilla. Lástima no haber coincidido.

[YOUTUBE]Q0VRQTCe2E8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

En la sexta : los activos del banco malo :


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

jojojojo un exconsejero de astroc diciendo que hay que destruir los pisos que esten a medio construir


----------



## villares (26 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez ---> Noviembre, el éxodo de las gacelas.
Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles

Have a nice weekend


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2012)

Leche!!!! Zuloman!!!!!


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

Acaba de salir Zuloman


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

zuloman en la sexta!


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2012)

Jooo, lo acabo de poner y no he visto a zuloman!!!


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

que jrande.

Ya le había visto en otro programa de TV.

Me cae bien, aunque deseo que no venda ni un puto piso ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2012)

Os gustan las aventuras graficas 90's style , eh? ::







El milenarismo va a llegar, cojones ya!!


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> que jrande.
> 
> Ya le había visto en otro programa de TV.
> 
> Me cae bien, aunque deseo que no venda ni un puto piso ::



Es un jrande. El creador del TT. Ni algos, ni AT, ni fundamentales. Que me pica el huevo izquierdo, compro. Que me pica el derecho, vendo. Y nunca nadie le discutió el sistema.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

Salio solo 1 minuto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es un jrande. El creador del TT. Ni algos, ni AT, ni fundamentales. Que me pica el huevo izquierdo, compro. Que me pica el derecho, vendo. Y nunca nadie le discutió el sistema.



Cuando yo llegué al hilo, el estaba dejando el tlading, el tio era muy gracioso.
Luego le he leído cosas de temas inmobiliarios, IMHO, parece que sabe de lo que habla.

Lo próximo, ver a Pollastre dando cursos de algo-tladin ::


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

Acaba de salir otra vez "Si tiene que bajar que bajen.." Que grande Zuloman


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando yo llegué al hilo, el estaba dejando el tlading, el tio era muy gracioso.
> Luego le he leído cosas de temas inmobiliarios, IMHO, parece que sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> Lo próximo, ver a Pollastre dando cursos de algo-tladin ::



En el hilo van pasando muchos siguiendo el ciclo normal de la inversión (este mundillo les atrae hasta que se quedan sin un aurelio).

El tiempo va haciendo la selección natural y sólo quedan los que no pierden :: (que no es lo mismo que ganar :


----------



## azkunaveteya (26 Oct 2012)

el de bigotillo?


por cierto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mos-amigablemente-resultados-del-popular.html


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el hilo van pasando muchos siguiendo el ciclo normal de la inversión (este mundillo les atrae hasta que se quedan sin un aurelio).
> 
> El tiempo va haciendo la selección natural y sólo quedan los que no pierden :: (que no es lo mismo que ganar :



Si señor acabas de nombrar el Santo grial, mas importante que saber ganar es saber no perder


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles

Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el hilo van pasando muchos siguiendo el ciclo normal de la inversión (este mundillo les atrae hasta que se quedan sin un aurelio).
> 
> El tiempo va haciendo la selección natural y sólo quedan los que no pierden :: (que no es lo mismo que ganar :



o los que hacen mind-trading ::


----------



## Kenpachi (26 Oct 2012)

[youtube]7LVfEuA7dHc[/youtube]

¿Es este el vídeo donde sale Zuloman?


----------



## nombre (26 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si señor acabas de nombrar el Santo grial, mas importante que saber ganar es saber no perder





lonchafinismo bursátil 

Yo añadiría que muchos de los que se asoman al hilo y a la bolsa en general lo hacen convencidos de poder forrarse y no saben leer eso mismo que decís de que el timming de esta década es él de asegurar capital y no perder, con rallies fugaces que aprovechar :cook:


----------



## nombre (26 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
> ...





Noviembre, con palomitas, trolls y owneds entretente


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Puf, ese debate es _peligrosillo_.... yo he presenciado formarse pollos de mil pares de cojones en foros americanos de bolsa, a cuenta de eso. Hay tladels que llevan bastante mal que se compare el mercado (entendido seriamente, como negocio profesional) con el póker, y bueno, se montan buenas trifulcas de vez en cuando con esa discusión.
> 
> Ya que pone el tema encima de la mesa, le doy mi opinión: para mí, del póker hay que coger la disciplina monetaria (money mngmnt), pero el resto de habilidades no las veo adecuadas para el trading.
> 
> ...



Buenos de verdad en el poker hay menos que buenos de verdad en la bolsa.


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuando se pone usted serio no capta los matices sr Pollastre, el sr. Janus se refería al strip-poker, que al igual que en los mercados, como pierdas un par de veces seguidas te quedas en pelotas..... ::



Brilliant!!!!!, dame un cubata y una rubia en tanga y wonderbra, las cartas y el coco lo pongo yo. Después en el after, se hace la operación.


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para mi hay una diferencia fundamental entre ambas cosas.
> 
> Yo se jugar al poker, y no soy mala pero en mi puñetera vida seré capaz de dedicarme al trading.
> 
> ...



Para jugar al poker hay que tener mucho coco y todo se juega en bazas muy concretas. Ahí aquello de "hay muchos trenes" no aplica y sí se puede hacer en la bolsa.

Veo que he levantado debate.


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

Rockatansky dijo:


> Por supuesto que es así. El trading es infinitamente más complicado que el poker ya que el número de variables que intervienen es muchísimo mayor en el trading. Enel poker hay 52 cartas y sabiendo un poco de probabilidad o simplemente memorizando tablas se obtiene ya una estrategia más o menos sólida. En cambio en el trading el número de conocimientos necesarios es abrumadoramente mayor.
> 
> Sólo quería matizar un poco el post de pollastre.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo. El mercado es tan sumamente complejo que lo que hay que hacer es ser prudente, ir a no perder (más que a ganar) y tener un sentido del money management muy bien establecido.

En el poker hay que tener una buena CPU si se quiere estar en el lado ganador. En el mercado hay sitio para uno mientras que en una mesa de poker solo puede quedar uno. La velocidad de ciclos del cerebro en el poker equivale a la baja latencia de un buen sistema algorítmico.
Además, en el poker hay tías muy buenas: en la mesa, detrás de tu hombre, debajo de la mesa .......... y a veces espatarradas en la mesa. No me jodan que piensan que es mejor la bolsa que el poker. Ganar con un color a un trío trincado en el primer reparto y que ha ido enchufando bids .....


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Volvemos a lo de siempre, Sr. Diosmercado.
> 
> Haremos un mínimo. Sobre finales de semana. Genial.
> 
> ...




Tienes razón, hasta Votín hubiera ganado de aguantar en NH Hoteles. Por aquellos días en 2,20 (decía que los chinos apostados en 2,1) y ahora rondando los 3.


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pronostiqué hace unos días que cada semana se nos cuela un chalado por aquí. Este último me ha sorprendido la verdad, y me preocupa que alguien que parecía normal de repente diga cosas como "endogamía", etc....
> Desde el cariño, alguien que piensa que el mundo que le rodea está contra él y que son los culpables de las cosas que le pasan, necesita ayuda. Espero que la obtenga, la mente es como la economía, si se actúa pronto se soluciona el problema, pero si se tarda demasiado no hay vuelta atrás.



Telecinco, un mes un deseo.
HVEIB35, un mes un gilipollote.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles

Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
> ...



Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles

Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.
ponzi--------------->Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra
wetpiñata---------->Noviembre, sácala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles

Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.
ponzi--------------->Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra
wetpiñata---------->Noviembre, sácala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre 
Optimista etc... ---->No miembre, no party (Pandoro's style)


----------



## aksarben (27 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles
Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.
ponzi--------------->Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra
wetpiñata---------->Noviembre, sácala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre 
Optimista etc... ---->No miembre, no party (Pandoro's style)

aksarben --> November (guano) rain

Leches, me he perdido a zuloman por estar viendo a Chicote.


----------



## gamba (27 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Además, en el poker hay tías muy buenas: en la mesa, detrás de tu hombre, debajo de la mesa .......... y a veces espatarradas en la mesa



Janus, parece que tiene mucho que contarnos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Janus, parece que tiene mucho que contarnos...



Se nota que se mueve por ambientes estilo Eyes Wide Shut..... yo solo he jugado online, de hecho estando en Las Vegas asomé el hocico (Pollastre™) por las mesas, pero ni con un palo. Sin estadísticas no sé jugar ::








Bona nit.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2012)

España será el escenario para la cuarta temporada de The Walking Dead ::

RUINAS MODERNAS. Una topografía de lucro


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2012)

No han visto ustedes Airbag?, es famosa por un determinado anillo que se extravió y por alguna que otra partida de poker en el Casino de Santander. Algo alli sí que hemos hecho si bien medio borrachos y las tías las llevábamos porque eran con las que estábamos de fiesta.

Alguna que otra entró al trapo después en los bajos del Rhin. Algunos ya me entienden bien.


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles
Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.
ponzi--------------->Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra
wetpiñata---------->Noviembre, sácala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre 
Optimista etc... ---->No miembre, no party (Pandoro's style)
aksarben ----------> November (guano) rain

Monlovi -----------> Noviembre, el mes del "Orujo, orujo ..."

psss, psss! veréis como algun@ pica  :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
> ...



Que chulo que chulo, yo uiero juegar.

Noviembre, el mes de los warkin dead. Tos pa dentro pa la fogata.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Noviembre* - *Iconografía*
> 
> Al principio, se representó a noviembre bajo la figura de un sacerdote de la diosa Isis vestido con una túnica de lino con la cabeza calva y apoyado en un altar sobre el cual había una* cabeza de cabrito*, animal que se sacrificaba a la diosa en el mes de noviembre.
> 
> ...



Tambien usted sigue esos backtenseting que auguran que en noviembre ataremos perros con longanizas??


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Oct 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
> ...



Noviembre lluvioso,el abrazo del oso


----------



## paulistano (27 Oct 2012)

Enga, enga....

"Noviembre, el mes en el que no pasará nada....será en diciembre"


----------



## paulistano (27 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles
Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.
ponzi--------------->Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra
wetpiñata---------->Noviembre, sácala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre 
Optimista etc... ---->No miembre, no party (Pandoro's style)
aksarben ----------> November (guano) rain
Monlovi -----------> Noviembre, el mes del "Orujo, orujo ..."
mataresfacil--------> Noviembre, el mes de los warkin dead. Tos pa dentro pa la fogata.
Tonto Simón--------> Noviembre lluvioso,el abrazo del oso
Paulistano----------> "Noviembre, el mes en el que no pasará nada....será en diciembre"

Creo que no me he dejado a nadie...8:


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
> ...



¿cómo se decide cuál de las citas es la que constará en el título del nuevo hilo?


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿cómo se decide cuál de las citas es la que constará en el título del nuevo hilo?



Podemos votar esta tarde y mañana la cita que mas nos guste, que cada uno escriba un mensaje reproduciendo su cita favorita, se cuentan y el ganador que abra hilo. Las votaciones podian empezar hoy a las 3. Asi que ya sabeis, Cervantes del hilo, dejad vuestra propuesta y si os parece votad esta tarde y mañana.


----------



## Lechu (27 Oct 2012)

Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
pollastre------------> Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.
juanfer -------------> Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve
Vmmp29 -----------> Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio
FranR---------------> Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre
Peseteuro --------> Noviembre, los largos también lloran
Villares ------------> Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate harán que tiembles
Janus --------------> Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andrés.
Janusito ------------> Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocarán los cojones en la bolsa.
Janusiano -----------> Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.
jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.
ponzi--------------->Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra
wetpiñata---------->Noviembre, sácala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre 
Optimista etc... ---->No miembre, no party (Pandoro's style)
aksarben ----------> November (guano) rain
Monlovi -----------> Noviembre, el mes del "Orujo, orujo ..."
mataresfacil--------> Noviembre, el mes de los warkin dead. Tos pa dentro pa la fogata.
Tonto Simón--------> Noviembre lluvioso,el abrazo del oso
Paulistano----------> "Noviembre, el mes en el que no pasará nada....será en diciembre"
lechu.--------------->Noviembre cuidado con pandoro que entiende


----------



## peseteuro (27 Oct 2012)

¿Y no sería más cómodo crear un post con una encuesta ?


----------



## Lechu (27 Oct 2012)

Repartiendo a dos manos 




[YOUTUBE]kiJnroOavqo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Oct 2012)

Edito: *Noviembre lluvioso, el abrazo del Oso Guanoso*

Como esta feo votarse a sí mismo yo voto por 
pollastre------------> Noviembre es Invierno, y eso pone el culo más tierno.:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

*The raid redemption*

Argumento 0 patatero, pero recomendable. Acción a tope, hostias como aspas de molino, pero nada más. Eso si, me quedo con la frase

_*"Never understimate the persistence of paranoia"*_


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2012)

Anda que... discutiendo sobre el título del hilo del mes que viene...

Cuando el diablo se aburre mata moscas con el rabo... jajaja...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

Un día para votar!

Reglas:

2 votos por persona y no vale votarse a si mismo.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!



lechu dijo:


> Bertok --------------> Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.
> Guybrush ----------> Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.
> LVECP --------------> Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.
> tesorero------------> Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre
> ...



Hoygan! que aun no he puesto la mia!

Mulder ---------> *Noviembre, Pandoro se viste de liebre* 




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un día para votar!
> 
> Reglas:
> 
> ...



Añada la mia si hace el favor....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

porculero es ustec maestro mulder :s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

No más cambios!!!!

edy: LA modifico para múltiples opciones


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2012)

¿NO? Fascista! Coartando mi libertad de expresión!!! GT em roba! :XX:








A ver cuando nos envían el ejército a españolizarnos :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

además de arrubarte, parece que solo se puede votar una opción

Yo me robo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

Dime tu opcion reve, que modifico la encuesta para poder multiples opciones

edit: Vamos empanao!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

Encuesta FINAL

Dos opciones por forero, no se voten a si mismos 

<form method="post" action="http://poll.pollcode.com/k1p8l6"><table border="0" width="700" bgcolor="EEEEEE" background="http://pollcode.com/images/bg/carbon.gif" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="0"><tr><td colspan="2"><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><b>que titulo te gusta para el hilo de Noviembre?</b></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="1" id="k1p8l6answer1"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer1">Noviembre, la gacela negrata sufre la intemerata.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="2" id="k1p8l6answer2"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer2">Noviembre, pandoro te pega liendres.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="3" id="k1p8l6answer3"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer3">Noviembre, gacelas al rescate.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="4" id="k1p8l6answer4"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer4">Noviembre, lo que no ocurrio en octubre ni en septiembre</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="5" id="k1p8l6answer5"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer5">Es Noviembre, es Invierno, y eso pone el culo mas tierno.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="6" id="k1p8l6answer6"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer6">Noviembre, Pandoro vuelve</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="7" id="k1p8l6answer7"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer7">Noviembre.........El interminable sacrificio</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="8" id="k1p8l6answer8"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer8">Noviembre...terminaremos pandoreados, como siempre</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="9" id="k1p8l6answer9"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer9">Noviembre, los largos tambien lloran</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="10" id="k1p8l6answer10"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer10">Noviembre, los yankis y el rescate haran que tiembles</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="11" id="k1p8l6answer11"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer11">Noviembre, empieza con Todos los Santos y acaba con Pandoro San Andres</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="12" id="k1p8l6answer12"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer12">Noviembre, el mes en el que te tocaran los cojones en la bolsa.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="13" id="k1p8l6answer13"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer13">Noviembre, el mes en el que se comienza a pillar la farlo de Nochevieja.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="14" id="k1p8l6answer14"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer14">Noviembre, se acerca fin de anho y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="15" id="k1p8l6answer15"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer15">Noviembre, el mes del arte de la guerra</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="16" id="k1p8l6answer16"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer16">Noviembre, sacala antes de que pandoro te desmiembre </label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="17" id="k1p8l6answer17"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer17">No miembre, no party (Pandoro's style)</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="18" id="k1p8l6answer18"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer18">November (guano) rain</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="19" id="k1p8l6answer19"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer19">Noviembre, el mes del "Orujo, orujo ..."</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="20" id="k1p8l6answer20"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer20">Noviembre, el mes de los warkin dead. Tos pa dentro pa la fogata.</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="21" id="k1p8l6answer21"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer21">Noviembre lluvioso,el abrazo del oso</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="22" id="k1p8l6answer22"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer22">Noviembre, el mes en el que no pasara nada....sera en diciembre"</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="23" id="k1p8l6answer23"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer23">Noviembre cuidado con pandoro que entiende</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="24" id="k1p8l6answer24"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer24">Noviembre, cuando el diablo se aburre mata moscas con el rabo</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="25" id="k1p8l6answer25"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer25">Noviembre, Pandoro se viste de liebre</label></font></td></tr><tr><td width="5"><input type="checkbox" name="answer" value="26" id="k1p8l6answer26"></td><td><font face="Times New Roman" size="3" color="FFFFFF"><label for="k1p8l6answer26">La del empanao de Reve (editar codigo)</label></font></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2><center><input type="submit" value=" Vote ">&nbsp;&nbsp;<input type="submit" name="view" value=" View "></center></td></tr><tr><td colspan=2 align=right><font face="Times New Roman" size="1" color="FFFFFF">pollcode.com <a href="http://pollcode.com/"><font face="Times New Roman" size="1" color="FFFFFF">free polls</font></a>&nbsp;</font></td></tr></table></form>


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dime tu opcion reve, que modifico la encuesta para poder multiples opciones
> 
> edit: Vamos empanao!



Nah, era broma....... acabé la semana el miércoles y no estoy creativo :rolleye:

Edit: Mañana de sábado y el foro tan tranquilo mmmmmmmmmm
Aunque tengo la impresión de que algo nos acecha.


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> jesucristo burbuja--->Noviembre, se acerca fin de año y no he ganado ni un puto duro en bolsa.




Este me mola, no sé, tiene "punch", tiene fuerza, transmite.... me gusta ::::


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

Mucho ojo con los cortos.

En el San han bajado 




La próxima cita sera el 2 de Noviembre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mucho ojo con los cortos.
> 
> En el San han bajado
> 
> ...



A todos los bancos españoles les van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. En mayor o menor medida, pero a todos les van a dar.

Gensanta, vengo del hilo transición estructural... mucho nivel y mucho pedante también, no?


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2012)

Coj-onudo, me habéis dejado fuera de la encuesta. ::

Lo que no pase aquí...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A todos los bancos españoles les van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. En mayor o menor medida, pero a todos les van a dar.
> 
> Gensanta, vengo del hilo transición estructural... mucho nivel y mucho pedante también, no?



DON, son un zink zank del internete, se lo toman en serio y to. 

Los cansinos del dax atacan de nuevo, si pal jueves aun estan entre nosotros, yo no se que va a ser del Sargento, pero acabara cortandosela con el hacha.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2012)

Noviembre la resurrecion española, con un ibex de vuelta a los 10 miles. PODEMOS. EXPAÑA vuelve a ser ESPAÑA. Sacyr contratos en la india por valor de todos los numeros rojos del ultimo lustro. Y telefonica compañia lider mundial e interplanetar, primera red de datos interplanetaria murcia-marte. Mango cambia el nombre por YaNoMangoQueTengoTrabajo.

Eso si la seleccion volvera a caer en cuartos.


----------



## vermer (27 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> DON, son un zink zank del internete, se lo toman en serio y to.



Juro que no quería hablar, pero como es finde...

Bufffff. Lo intentan. Ciertamente lo intentan. La mayor parte morirán intentándolo.  (aunque hay alguno como Republik al que sí que estimo sus opiniones) . 

Lo comentó bastante brillamentemente y sin pelos en la lengua Esseri en ir- hace algún mes, en lo que para él es más bien una "secta con aspiraciones todológicas de inspiración-*control *ppcciano".

Y hasta ahí leeré. Con sus pegas, aprecio más este foro y me encuentro más libre sin duda. Pero cuantos más foros haya mejor, conste.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A todos los bancos españoles les van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. En mayor o menor medida, pero a todos les van a dar.
> 
> Gensanta, vengo del hilo transición estructural... mucho nivel y mucho pedante también, no?



Hay que tener cuidado porque si por lo que sea baja la prima de riesgo, entrará mucho dinero en los bancos, con o sin razón. La mierda en sus balances no está cotizando y sí el riesgo de la prima de riesgo. Algo absurdo también porque cuanto menor sea la prima de riesgo, menos intereses van a cobrar en su carry trade con el BCE y la deuda emitida por el reino.

Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## anonimo123 (27 Oct 2012)

*Ibex: Vértigo en la cota de los 8.000 puntos*


Las bolsas han realizado un intenso esfuerzo alcista en las últimas semanas. El índice Ibex 35 se ha encontrado de frente con la resistencia de los 8.000 puntos, cuando hace sólo tres meses llegó a moverse por debajo de los 6.000. La intención del BCE de comparar deuda de los países con problemas que soliciten ayuda sirvió de pistoletazo de salida para un espectacular 'rally' alcista en las bolsas. Pero ahora seguramente será necesario un periodo de saneamiento de las cotizaciones antes de que el mercado pueda aspirar a cotas más altas.

Los analistas consideran que cuando España solicite finalmente ayuda, las bolsas experimentarán un nuevo tirón al alza y la prima de riesgo corregirá sustancialmente a la baja. Esa es la teoría, es la música que no suena mal. Luego hay que ver la letra. Los inversores esperan que España opte finalmente por el llamado rescate virtual, es decir la petición de una línea preventiva de crédito, que en principio no se utilizará, pero que servirá para que el Banco Central Europeo comience su programa de compra de bonos.

La gran duda, en definitiva, es cuándo pedirá España la ayuda europea. Las dudas colaterales, y no menos importantes, se centran en cuánto tardará la economía española en crecer lo suficiente como para crear empleo y en si se agudiza el enfriamiento en la actividad en las grandes economías mundiales.

Los analistas de MG Valores sitúan su objetivo para la Bolsa a medio plazo en la zona de los 9.000 puntos del índice Ibex 35. Pero hay "peros". Dentro y fuera. Los problemas de Grecia, el enfriamiento de la actividad económica en China, Alemania y Estados Unidos, la incapacidad de Europa para gestionar su propia crisis.... ,



Ibex: Vrtigo en la cota de los 8.000 puntos


----------



## IzsI (27 Oct 2012)

lechu dijo:


> Repartiendo a dos manos
> 
> 
> 
> ...





increíble el repaso que le da a los periolistos, normal por otra parte, discutiendo de economía unos periodistas con un doctor en economía, es que vaya nivel pésimo de debates y el socialista diciéndole que no utilice palabras raras ::


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> increíble el repaso que le da a los periolistos, normal por otra parte, discutiendo de economía unos periodistas con un doctor en economía, es que vaya nivel pésimo de debates y el socialista diciéndole que no utilice palabras raras ::



Qué verguenza de mass media. Uno de los grandes problemas de España al ser un colectivo claramente polarizado a favor del viento político para sustentarse de la bóbilis. Opinan de todo sin tener ni puta_idea. El problema no es lo que dicen, el problema es que son generadores de opinión y son claramente una palanca de los políticos para engañar a los ciudadanos para que les voten.

Es una verguenza que ese pinpín reduzca todo a que eliminar empleos públicos es un desastre porque incrementa el paro. Pues es mi fácil, si él quiere que le pague de su dinero el sueldo a un tío que no es necesario. A predicar con el ejemplo.

Malditos bastardos chupones. Son la prolongación de la casta.


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> increíble el repaso que le da a los periolistos, normal por otra parte, discutiendo de economía unos periodistas con un doctor en economía, es que vaya nivel pésimo de debates y el socialista diciéndole que no utilice palabras raras ::



es salir la gente por la tele y hablar "en raro" ::

[YOUTUBE]U5G6iE5aMIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A todos los bancos españoles les van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. En mayor o menor medida, pero a todos les van a dar.
> 
> Gensanta, vengo del hilo transición estructural... mucho nivel y mucho pedante también, no?



pedantes???


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Juro que no quería hablar, pero como es finde...
> 
> Bufffff. Lo intentan. Ciertamente lo intentan. La mayor parte morirán intentándolo.  (aunque hay alguno como Republik al que sí que estimo sus opiniones) .
> 
> ...



Yo lo leo a veces, sobre todo por los posts de urbanismo que son buenísimos, también por los de ppcc pero menos. Los posts de republik están bien para aprender cosas que no sabía antes pero le noto cierta deriva perroflauta aunque el resto es todavía más perroflauta. Otros foreros con buenos posts son sardinita en lata, rgcim y obcad, el resto no me gustan.

Nunca posteo alli, les suelo leer en el móvil cuando voy a la oficina en el tranvía.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2012)

Primero, NO son periodistas, o al menos pocos lo son. La mayoría son meros "reporteros" y "opinadores". El problema es que en esta sociedad de consumo rápido y bajo coste, no hay sitio para el periodismo de verdad. El problema es que despreciamos el conocimiento y aún más el trabajo de transmitirlo y todavía más el esfuerzo de adquirirlo.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pedantes???



no se dé por aludido... :XX:

A mí el alter-ego de burbuja no me parece mal por el contenido sino por la organización y funcionamiento "técnico".


----------



## juanfer (27 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mucho ojo con los cortos.
> 
> En el San han bajado
> 
> ...



Los cortos tienen que bajar porque se supone que no se pueden incrementar posiciones cortas solo mantener las que se tenian abiertas antes de junio o decrementarlas.

Aunque yo he visto que en IG he llegado a ver un 70% cortos en el IBEX en CFDs pero esto es otro cantar por los subyacentes.

Aunque aqui creo que los unicos que cumplicamos la ley somos unos pocos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Coj-onudo, me habéis dejado fuera de la encuesta. ::
> 
> Lo que no pase aquí...



Ostras! Lo siento, creo que copié la última lista! :ouch:


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

Como hay mucho informatico igual alguien me puede ayudar.Me gustaria comprarme un netbook o una tablet pero no se cual elegir. Fundamentalmente seria para leer pdf (informes) word y excell. Tambien si es posible me gustaria tener aparte del wifi conexion con tarifa de datos y a ser ppsible que sea compatible con java (los broker de bkt e ing lo necesitan). Y bueno para los ratos libres alguna peli tambien caeria.Apple?Samsung?Amazon?Asus?Nexus?....:


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Los cortos tienen que bajar porque se supone que no se pueden incrementar posiciones cortas solo mantener las que se tenian abiertas antes de junio o decrementarlas.
> 
> Aunque yo he visto que en IG he llegado a ver un 70% cortos en el IBEX en CFDs pero esto es otro cantar por los subyacentes.
> 
> Aunque aqui creo que los unicos que cumplicamos la ley somos unos pocos.



Que va, los cortos solo estan prohibidos para curritos de a pie.Los institucionales tienen via libre.Lo unico que tienen que hacer es alquilar las acciones, venderlas y abajo recomprarlas de nuevo


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A todos los bancos españoles les van a dar hasta en el carnet de identidad. En mayor o menor medida, pero a todos les van a dar.
> 
> Gensanta, vengo del hilo transición estructural... mucho nivel y mucho pedante también, no?



Recibiran buenas dosis de dignadad en sus cuentas de resultados, no tengo ninguna duda, al menos durante unos meses mas. La cuestion es que en cuestion de cortos aun no se esta poniendo toda la carne en el asador y asi dificilmente veremos los ansiados 4000/5000 en noviembre. Esto no es algo estatico de hecho cada 15 dias cambia la foto.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

shaila dijo:


> en unas jornadas sobre balance neto en MATELEC esta mañana, (el balance neto es a grandes rasgos la posibilidad de generar tu propia energía y que te la resten de la que consumes de la red).
> 
> IBERDROLA habla sobre esta modalidad y su postura es: se nos deben 20.000M€, que han de pagarse de las facturas del consumidor. Los que se ponen fotovoltaica para autoconsumo son unos “insolidarios“ porque ellos dejan de pagar su parte correspondiente y hacen que lo paguen los demas.
> 
> ...



Que grandes estos de Iberdrola


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Recibiran buenas dosis de dignadad en sus cuentas de resultados, no tengo ninguna duda, al menos durante unos meses mas. La cuestion es que en cuestion de cortos aun no se esta poniendo toda la carne en el asador y asi dificilmente veremos los ansiados 4000/5000 en noviembre. Esto no es algo estatico de hecho cada 15 dias cambia la foto.



No lo iba a decir pero bueno, estoy muy antiEstado ahora.

Cuando uno prohibe algo, automáticamente baja radicalmente la actividad de ese algo porque:
i) muchos creen que algo prohibido no se debe hacer.
ii) muchos tienen miedo a las posibles represalias si son pillados.

Es decir, el simple anuncio logra sus propósitos sin hacer nada más (al estilo de bazooka).

Ahora bien, piensen:

Imaginen que son el estado y que reciben centenares de millones de información sobre operaciones de bolsa y que tienen que cruzarlas para averiguar si una posición corta coincide con un largo sobre el que está actuando a modo de cobertura.

Yo se lo digo, es imposible y no lo hacen.


Otro punto importante, el político solo piensa en hacer leyes y comunicarlas. En un momento pensó que venía bien prohibir los cortos ..... y se lanzó el chicle en horario de máxima audencia argumentando el por qué de esa prohibición. Lo último que pensó es quién iba a vigilar eso y cómo lo iba a vigilar.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como hay mucho informatico igual alguien me puede ayudar.Me gustaria comprarme un netbook o una tablet pero no se cual elegir. Fundamentalmente seria para leer pdf (informes) word y excell. Tambien si es posible me gustaria tener aparte del wifi conexion con tarifa de datos y a ser ppsible que sea compatible con java (los broker de bkt e ing lo necesitan). Y bueno para los ratos libres alguna peli tambien caeria.Apple?Samsung?Amazon?Asus?Nexus?....:



Yo te recomiendo un tablet porque el concepto de netbook nunca me ha terminado de gustar, para eso me compro un portatil con todo. Los tablets no tienen java pero, por ejemplo, proreal tiene su propia aplicación especial para móviles y tablets, algo más limitada que la normal pero muy usable, en bankinter no se como lo harán, ese problema evidentemente no lo tendrías en un netbook, pero ojo, hay netbooks con andrioid y es posible que tampoco soporten java (tampoco no lo se pero sugiero la cuestión).

Puestos a reducirse el concepto de tablet me parece mucho más 'portable', es decir se puede usar muy bien tirado en el sofá y eso no lo acabo de ver con el netbook.

Y por último podrías fijarte en los últimos conceptos de tablet con hardware para convertirlo en netbook que están saliendo ahora mismo pero aun deben ser caros y la oferta en España es limitadísima, por aquí solo he visto el de Asus, pero anunciados he visto muchos más, algunos como el de micro$oft dicen que van a tardar bastante en llegar a España.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Oct 2012)

vermer dijo:


> Juro que no quería hablar, pero como es finde...
> 
> Bufffff. Lo intentan. Ciertamente lo intentan. La mayor parte morirán intentándolo.  (aunque hay alguno como Republik al que sí que estimo sus opiniones) .
> 
> ...



coincido en lo de republik y en todo lo demás escrito. tienen su guru, sus mantras y sus apostoles del adoctrinamiento ppciano.

de hecho, en mis ratos libres soy el azote de ppcc en el foro de TE,  especialmente ahora que pasé a recordarles el mulderiano YO YA SE LO DIJE, en relación a todo lo que esta pasando en catalunya.
Ahora están con la táctica no responder a ver si el pesao se calla de una vez y nos deja en paz con nuestras pajas mentales. 
pero es que es tan divertido ver como se quedan sin argumentos.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pedantes???



no se de por aludido como ya le han dicho. de hecho, ud. es un oasis en el desierto que es ese foro.


----------



## Crash (27 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va, los cortos solo estan prohibidos para curritos de a pie.Los institucionales tienen via libre.Lo unico que tienen que hacer es alquilar las acciones, venderlas y abajo recomprarlas de nuevo



En R4 desde hace un par de semanas se pueden abrir cortos, menos en los valores en que no se podía antes de la prohibición (banca mediana).

En otro orden de cosas, Noviembre siempre será, gracias a Charlize, Noviembre Dulce.







Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Lechu (27 Oct 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> increíble el repaso que le da a los periolistos, normal por otra parte, discutiendo de economía unos periodistas con un doctor en economía, es que vaya nivel pésimo de debates y el socialista diciéndole que no utilice palabras raras ::[/QUOTe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azkunaveteya (27 Oct 2012)

TE no es solo el hilo de PPCC.

Hay aportes de calidad. De hecho en este foro, salvando a 20-30, creo que la calidad es inferior.

Otra cosa es el formato técnico del foro. Les doy la razón ahi.

algunos no les llamas pedantes, les llaman afrancesados.

como se puede llamar radical al gara o la razon... pero no por lo que sean van a tener mas o menos razon


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2012)

IzsI dijo:


> increíble el repaso que le da a los periolistos, normal por otra parte, discutiendo de economía unos periodistas con un doctor en economía, es que vaya nivel pésimo de debates y el socialista diciéndole que no utilice palabras raras ::



El único que tiene algo de nivel en ese debate es Ernesto Ekaizer, que al fin y al cabo no es más que otro miembro del establishment castuzil (el más viejo de todos), fíjate como reconoce el nivel y la razón que tiene Rallo, se pasa casi todo el debate callado como una p... porque sabe que si abre la boca tiene mucho que perder y poco que ganar por muy bien que hable, sabe que no tiene nada que hacer contra alguien que usa la inteligencia y deja su ideología a un lado si hace falta por ello.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2012)

Ayer viendo como Uds. recordaban sus tiempos mozos hablando de ordenadores de 8 bits me fui un poco más allá, a los tiempos de mi tierna infancia y de esta forma logré recordar porque me gustaba tanto de pequeñito el ser hinjeniero. Una de las causas fueron varias cajas de Tente, pero la otra fue esta:

[YOUTUBE]6SGHVe5qTpw[/YOUTUBE]

Ahora con el tiempo veo que el dibujante era malísimo con las perspectivas, los diálogos ridículamente inocentes, pero me encanta ese lenguaje tan transcendental y antiguo (brutos mecánicos, jejeje) y al final del video se ve a Mazinger por dentro, esa escena me encantó, me dejó babeando ya de pequeño y lo sigue haciendo ahora.

La otra razón por la que me encanta verlo es que fue una de las épocas más felices de mi vida, pero cuando uno es niño y vive bien cualquier cosa le hace feliz.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> TE no es solo el hilo de PPCC.
> 
> Hay aportes de calidad. De hecho en este foro, salvando a 20-30, creo que la calidad es inferior.
> 
> ...



cierto que no es todo ppcc. 
yo no quería dar a entender que solo hay un oasis. hay muchos foreros que aportan con muy buenos argumentos indistintamente de su ideología.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El único que tiene algo de nivel en ese debate es Ernesto Ekaizer, que al fin y al cabo no es más que otro miembro del establishment castuzil (el más viejo de todos), fíjate como reconoce el nivel y la razón que tiene Rallo, se pasa casi todo el debate callado como una p... porque sabe que si abre la boca tiene mucho que perder y poco que ganar por muy bien que hable, sabe que no tiene nada que hacer contra alguien que usa la inteligencia y deja su ideología a un lado si hace falta por ello.



lo vi en directo. rallo se los comió con patatas. magistral su respuesta cuando intentan hacerlo pasar por un desalmado cuando le preguntan acerca de los parados funcionarios que irían a la calle si se reduce el tamaño del dispendio publico, y el reponde que y que pasa con los actuales 5 millones de parados, acaso no se piensa en ellos y en que es lo mejor que se puede hacer para que tengan oportunidades de trabajar cuanto antes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pedantes???



A ver no se me vaya a ofender. He entrado en un hilo de ppcc y _namás_ se ponen a hablar sobre si la ciencia describe la realidad, sobre si puede hacerlo, y sobre si vino antes el huevo o la gallina.

Son debates, he reconocerlo, que me sobrepasan, pero muchos escriben en un lenguaje más centrado en el lucimiento personal (y quien sabe si en el copy paste internetero) que en una exposición clara de sus ideas.

Pero también me uno a lo dicho, me gusta que exista un foro así, mientras más lugares de discusión haya mejor.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ayer viendo como Uds. recordaban sus tiempos mozos hablando de ordenadores de 8 bits me fui un poco más allá, a los tiempos de mi tierna infancia y de esta forma logré recordar porque me gustaba tanto de pequeñito el ser hinjeniero. Una de las causas fueron varias cajas de Tente, pero la otra fue esta:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6SGHVe5qTpw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Esa serie ha marcado a toda una generación. Tengo la teoría de que el boom travesti de los 80`s tiene su origen en el Barón Ashura (por no hablar de Afrodita A y ciertas "bobiobsesiones" tan presentes en el hilo).

Sin embargo creo que la influencia de Pipi Calzaslargas fue mucho mayor. Recuerdo tener auténticos subidones (físicos) recreando después sus aventuras con los amigos. En concreto jugando a que volábamos en un coche abandonado que descubrimos en un descampado. El mismo descampado en el que con los años acabamos persiguiéndonos a balinazos.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2012)

*Vaaamos coño*, dejad debates estériles y arriba esa marcha !!!

[YOUTUBE]V6aIs_4YXt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Este me mola, no sé, tiene "punch", tiene fuerza, transmite.... me gusta ::::




este y el suyo tiene un no sé que..............


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Esa serie ha marcado a toda una generación. Tengo la teoría de que el boom travesti de los 80`s tiene su origen en el Barón Ashura (por no hablar de Afrodita A y ciertas "bobiobsesiones" tan presentes en el hilo).
> 
> Sin embargo creo que la influencia de Pipi Calzaslargas fue mucho mayor. Recuerdo tener auténticos subidones (físicos) recreando después sus aventuras con los amigos. En concreto jugando a que volábamos en un coche abandonado que descubrimos en un descampado. El mismo descampado en el que con los años acabamos persiguiéndonos a balinazos.



Se llamaba Barón Ashler, aunque a mi no me invitó al travestismo, siempre lo vi como un personaje muy original y nunca repetido en ningún otro sitio, porque el Doctor Infierno me recuerda al demonio de Tasmania  

Esta es una de las razones de que Mazinger Z aun tenga cierta vigencia hoy en día, aun hay muchas cosas en el que nunca vi copiadas en otra parte. Una de las cosas que más me gustó de esta serie es la propia fisonomía del robot principal, tiene un algo que aun no se explicar pero que siempre me llamó la atención, esos ojos fuertemente amarillos junto a una cara azul perfectamente cuadriculados y angulados. Diría que es como un cruce entre armadura medieval y estatua griega, me tiene intrigado.

¿alguien puede decirme a que me recuerda?

edito: hoy me siento friki


----------



## Benditaliquidez (27 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Se llamaba Barón Ashler, aunque a mi no me invitó al travestismo, siempre lo vi como un personaje muy original y nunca repetido en ninguna otro sitio, porque el Doctor Infierno me recuerda al demonio de Tasmania
> 
> Esta es una de las razones de que Mazinger Z aun tenga cierta vigencia hoy en día, aun hay muchas cosas en el que nunca vi copiadas en otra parte. Una de las cosas que más me gustó de esta serie es la propia fisonomía del robot principal, tiene un algo que aun no se explicar pero que siempre me llamó la atención, esos ojos fuertemente amarillos junto a una cara azul perfectamente cuadriculados y angulados. Diría que es como un cruce entre armadura medieval y estatua griega, me tiene intrigado.
> 
> ...




¿¿¿???


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> ¿¿¿???



+


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> +



Añadale esto:


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Oct 2012)

Este sí que da miedo. Al final va a ser "Noviembre, the rise of the zombie"






Berlusconi threatens to bring down Monti government | Reuters


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo este finde vuelvo a ver por n-ésima vez esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya tengo peli para este fin de semana


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Oct 2012)

Sr. Poni, sobre el tema de la tablet/netbook es algo que yo tb he estado dándole vueltas bastante tiempo. 

Las tablets actuales fallan en el tema de algunas aplicaciones (Java y no poder usar bien el office) y la falta de teclado en ciertos momentos mientras q los netbook tienen el problema de la escasa portabilidad tal y como ha dicho Mulder. 

En este sentido solo he visto una tablet que supere los problemas que comento y siga siendo una tablet, y esa es la tablet de microsoft q salía este mes (en usa) si no recuerdo mal. Si saliese una tablet con las características de esta de Microsoft tb vale, q yo no soy talimicrosoft. Eche un vistazo a vídeos de la Microsoft Surface. 


Un saludo


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Sr. Poni, sobre el tema de la tablet/netbook es algo que yo tb he estado dándole vueltas bastante tiempo.
> 
> Las tablets actuales fallan en el tema de algunas aplicaciones (Java y no poder usar bien el office) y la falta de teclado en ciertos momentos mientras q los netbook tienen el problema de la escasa portabilidad tal y como ha dicho Mulder.
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta. Solo queda saber si sera compatible con java aunque parece que si.El precio 499.De momento me quedo con nexus de google,asus o el ipad, a la espera de la tablet de microsoft.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jozTK-MqEXQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Creo que microsoft e ibm aun tienen mucho por decir, ahora mismo todo el mundo solo se fija en google y apple


----------



## juanfer (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que va, los cortos solo estan prohibidos para curritos de a pie.Los institucionales tienen via libre.Lo unico que tienen que hacer es alquilar las acciones, venderlas y abajo recomprarlas de nuevo



Me lei la prohibición y creo que no habia excepciones. Yo pensaba lo mismo pero no lo tengo claro que las instituciones puedes abrir nuevas posiciones a la baja.

De todas formas solo hay 2 paises en le UE que tienen prohibidas las posiciones cortas España y Grecias, porque Italia ya las ha levantado.


----------



## juanfer (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como hay mucho informatico igual alguien me puede ayudar.Me gustaria comprarme un netbook o una tablet pero no se cual elegir. Fundamentalmente seria para leer pdf (informes) word y excell. Tambien si es posible me gustaria tener aparte del wifi conexion con tarifa de datos y a ser ppsible que sea compatible con java (los broker de bkt e ing lo necesitan). Y bueno para los ratos libres alguna peli tambien caeria.Apple?Samsung?Amazon?Asus?Nexus?....:





TenienteDan dijo:


> Sr. Poni, sobre el tema de la tablet/netbook es algo que yo tb he estado dándole vueltas bastante tiempo.
> 
> Las tablets actuales fallan en el tema de algunas aplicaciones (Java y no poder usar bien el office) y la falta de teclado en ciertos momentos mientras q los netbook tienen el problema de la escasa portabilidad tal y como ha dicho Mulder.
> 
> ...





ponzi dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta. Solo queda saber si sera compatible con java aunque parece que si.El precio 499.De momento me quedo con nexus de google,asus o el ipad, a la espera de la tablet de microsoft.
> 
> Microsoft Surface Keynote - YouTube
> 
> Creo que microsoft e ibm aun tienen mucho por decir, ahora mismo todo el mundo solo se fija en google y apple



Yo les aconsejo para todo usar un netbook, y para leer libros un kindle touch de amazon.

Para los que padecemos el transporte publico 2horas al dia, me lo plantee y tenia un netbook que dura 8 horas la bateria tiene 2 años y sigue durando 6 horas de autonomia. Lo que me di cuenta que leia mucho y me compre el kindle touch, para leer y el netbook para trabajar en el trasporte publico.

Con el netbook no tienes limitaciones ni en flash ni en java, en las tabletas si.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

Cuidado no se os agrie la leche al leerlo 

El gobierno se niega a explicar por qué indultó a cuatro corruptos del PP

Buenos días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Oct 2012)

posteáis desde el futuro?::

_edit: cuando los leí, los post eran de pasadas las 10 ::


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> posteáis desde el futuro?::



Yo retrasé mi reloj 20 años y una hora cuando me tragué el discurso de Marianín en Barcelona... así que yo no soy.

Edito: ¡Cómo está el fin de semana!

Hawaii tsunami warning issued after Canada earthquake | Reuters

7.7 magnitude quake hits Canada's British Columbia | Reuters

Hurricane Sandy looms over 10-day sprint to election | Reuters

Aznar es hospitalizado a causa de una gastroenteritis - EcoDiario.es


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2012)

Buenos días tengan:Baile:

Sr. Pollastre, yo pensaba que usted era alguien, y ni le nombran

_"El 40% de los movimientos en el mercado americano son realizados por dos compañías Getco (en Chicago) y Tradebot (en Kansas), formadas por hackers e ingenieros. Ambas utilizan los algoritmos para rastrear oportunidades en los mercados, al igual que hacen otras miles de compañías de mediano y pequeño tamaño"_

El algoritmo del diablo (versión 2013) - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Vengo del ECI de Castellana, y hoygan: estaba *PETADO*.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo del ECI de Castellana, y hoygan: estaba *PETADO*.



Yo sigo diciendo que esta crisis va a dos velocidades por eso no ha estallado el país.


----------



## Crash (28 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo sigo diciendo que esta crisis va a dos velocidades por eso no ha estallado el país.



A mediados de 2007, aprovechando una ocasión con la familia más cercana (menos de 10 personas) reunida, les comenté que yo creía que venía una crisis. Me escucharon educadamente, incluso me hicieron alguna pregunta, aunque me pareció por sus caras no creían en lo que estaba diciendo.

Hace unos meses tuve la confirmación de que lo que se dijo se olvidó al minuto siguiente, una de esas personas me dijo que la crisis no era nuestra, sino una crisis exterior que nos estaba afectando.

Ahora creo que me equivoqué. De momento lo que ha habido es una vuelta a niveles de actividad pre-burbuja, la crisis aún no ha empezado. ¿Quizá con el rescate y sus posibles condiciones?

Aunque seguramente esté equivocado.


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2012)

Exacto, aún no ha empezado..empezará cuando a la clase media nos empiecen a sablear vía impuestos (los últimos IBI's son de escándalo)....nos vamos a cagar....he leído hoy por encima que en Madrid por usar ciertas carreteras van a cobrar 50 euros al mes...sí, sí....50 euros al mes....aunque no sé cómo lo harán...esto es sólo el principio.

Los conductores madrileños podrían pagar una tasa de 50 euros al mes - Ecomotor.es

Y no se os olvide, la crisis es ESTRUCTURAL


----------



## Crash (28 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Exacto, aún no ha empezado..empezará cuando a la clase media nos empiecen a sablear vía impuestos (los últimos IBI's son de escándalo)....nos vamos a cagar....he leído hoy por encima que en Madrid por usar ciertas carreteras van a cobrar 50 euros al mes...sí, sí....50 euros al mes....aunque no sé cómo lo harán...esto es sólo el principio.
> 
> Los conductores madrileños podrían pagar una tasa de 50 euros al mes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> Y no se os olvide, la crisis es ESTRUCTURAL



No pasa nada. Espero que con la quiniela que le copié el otro dia se resuelva la situación y poder emigrar a algún pais caribeño donde señoritas muy dulces me susurren cosas bonitas al oido mientras los billetes van saliendo de la cartera.


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2012)

Si mal no recuerdo en esa quiniela en esa quiniela ponía que el athletic ganaba al getafe... lo recuerdo porque me llamó la atención tal candidez... jajaja...


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

nv


Janus dijo:


> Vengo del ECI de Castellana, y hoygan: estaba *PETADO*.



Yo sigo pensando que ECI aun es un negocio muy rentable ahora solo los que estan en los centros de las grandes ciudades.La semana pasada me compre un jabon de afeitar tabac y solo pude encontrarlo en el ECI


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Me lei la prohibición y creo que no habia excepciones. Yo pensaba lo mismo pero no lo tengo claro que las instituciones puedes abrir nuevas posiciones a la baja.
> 
> De todas formas solo hay 2 paises en le UE que tienen prohibidas las posiciones cortas España y Grecias, porque Italia ya las ha levantado.



Claro que pueden abrir cortos lo unico que tienen que hacer es alquilar las acciones y venderlas (solo es rentable si mueves millones)


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo les aconsejo para todo usar un netbook, y para leer libros un kindle touch de amazon.
> 
> Para los que padecemos el transporte publico 2horas al dia, me lo plantee y tenia un netbook que dura 8 horas la bateria tiene 2 años y sigue durando 6 horas de autonomia. Lo que me di cuenta que leia mucho y me compre el kindle touch, para leer y el netbook para trabajar en el trasporte publico.
> 
> Con el netbook no tienes limitaciones ni en flash ni en java, en las tabletas si.



Yo tengo el kindle normal y estoy encantado ahora para leer pdf no es y de iberdrola tengo unos cuantos pendientes. De momento entre 200-300 eu estoy entre un netbook o la tablet de google nexus, yo creo que optare por el netbook,lo veo mas util.Para un rango superior de momento lo mejor que he visto surface de microsoft o ya,directamente el ipad.


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2012)

Crash dijo:


> No pasa nada. Espero que con la quiniela que le copié el otro dia se resuelva la situación y poder emigrar a algún pais caribeño donde señoritas muy dulces me susurren cosas bonitas al oido mientras los billetes van saliendo de la cartera.





atman dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo en esa quiniela en esa quiniela ponía que el athletic ganaba al getafe... lo recuerdo porque me llamó la atención tal candidez... jajaja...



Ya lo avisé...el que me copiara estaba expuesto::

Al final de jornada miraré pero los resultados de ayer fueron bastante malos.llllevaba mucho tiempo sin hacer ya que soy bastante paquete en eso.

Se comprobará lo que le dije a FranR el otro día....si con 7 dobles es jodido acertar apenas 8 o 9....a ver cuántos aciertos tiene él con la AI y echando sólo una columna...interesante.

FranR cuente cómo le ha idoienso:

Edito...de 6 posibles llevo acertados 3:ouch:


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vengo del ECI de Castellana, y hoygan: estaba *PETADO*.



Janus el ECI de Castellana es el más rentable de toda la red y *el último bastión del consumismo lelo*.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Exacto, aún no ha empezado..empezará cuando a la clase media nos empiecen a sablear vía impuestos (los últimos IBI's son de escándalo)....nos vamos a cagar....he leído hoy por encima que en Madrid por usar ciertas carreteras van a cobrar 50 euros al mes...sí, sí....50 euros al mes....aunque no sé cómo lo harán...esto es sólo el principio.
> 
> Los conductores madrileños podrían pagar una tasa de 50 euros al mes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> Y no se os olvide, la crisis es ESTRUCTURAL



Me vais a provocar caquita 8::fiufiu: con tanto pesimismo.

Ya es tarde para la gran parte de la población.

Suerte 8:


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Exacto, aún no ha empezado..empezará cuando a la clase media nos empiecen a sablear vía impuestos (los últimos IBI's son de escándalo)....nos vamos a cagar....he leído hoy por encima que en Madrid por usar ciertas carreteras van a cobrar 50 euros al mes...sí, sí....50 euros al mes....aunque no sé cómo lo harán...esto es sólo el principio.
> 
> Los conductores madrileños podrían pagar una tasa de 50 euros al mes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> Y no se os olvide, la crisis es ESTRUCTURAL



Eso es, el problema real viene el en post-operatorio. El problema de cualquier persona no es si mañana le echan del trabajo, sino pasado X meses sigue sin ingresos y ya se ha ido gastando los ahorros que sostenían el día a día.

En main street es exactamente igual por lo que lo duro para la población está por llegar.


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Oct 2012)

Lo de Sandy se está poniendo más feo por momentos.

BREAKING NEWS: NYC schools closed; some evacuations ordered; city's transit system suspended.

Historic Storm Bears Down US East Coast - Millions Take Caution - CNBC


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> nv
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que ECI aun es un negocio muy rentable ahora solo los que estan en los centros de las grandes ciudades.La semana pasada me compre un jabon de afeitar tabac y solo pude encontrarlo en el ECI



No te lleves a engaño amigo. Bien sabes que una parte reducida de Centros que van muy bien ... pueden aguantar a muchos otros que no son rentables. Bien sabes que el ECI de Santander es deficitario y ahí no recuperarán la inversión nunca.

Este año creo que abren el nuevo Centro de Córdoba .... y en él se han gastado 140 millones.

ECI ya vende menos que Mercadona y gana menos que Mercadona. El imparable comercio online les está haciendo mucho daño así como ser más caros que los demás. En cierta forma les pasa como a Telefónica, que no quieren bajar los precios porque no aceptan que los clientes quieran pagar menos que lo que siempre venían pagando.
El escenario laboral y económico en main street España va a peor y eso significa que la gente se va a gastar menos dinero. El "disponible" de los ciudadanos va a decrementarse porque cada vez hay menos trabajo en las familias y cada vez hay más impuestos y cada vez hay más miedo al futuro por lo que se intentará ahorrar más, el que pueda.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es, el problema real viene el en post-operatorio. El problema de cualquier persona no es si mañana le echan del trabajo, sino pasado X meses sigue sin ingresos y ya se ha ido gastando los ahorros que sostenían el día a día.
> 
> En main street es exactamente igual por lo que lo duro para la población está por llegar.



Para que os vayáis animando por la tarde:

1. - Lo que realmente diferencia esta crisis de las anteriores es su duración. *Quedan años hasta llegar a tocar fondo* y la gente ya está sin ningún tipo de colchón. Están tocando hueso.

2. - Gran parte de la población ha entrado en la crisis con la mayor deuda de la historia. *Deudas privadas* (de cada uno de los pepitos) *que son impagables* en el actual escenario de depresión económica y que sólo puede terminar en la ruina y la calle sin trabajo (obvio: deshaucio del zulo).


3. - De todas las crisis se ha salido siempre igual, *inflacionando*. En función de la severidad de la crisis financiera precedente, todos los ciclos depresivos han salido al alza mediante inflación más o menos agresiva (esta vez nos va a tocar inflación agresiva).

4. - La sorpresa final que los castuzos nos tienen preparada: En los próximos años tendremos caídas salariales del orden del 30% e incrementos de lso bienes básicos del 20%-30%. *Esto se denomina pérdida de poder adquisitivo, o pérdida de libertad económica, o pérdida de decisión, o estar destinado a trabajar para sobrevivir, .....* Claro que los pisos van a caer un 50% adicional pero no los va a poder comprar nadie o el que pueda se lo va a tener que pensar mucho.

Y nosotros jugándonos los aurelios en la bolsa. !!! La madre que nos parió !!!


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te lleves a engaño amigo. Bien sabes que una parte reducida de Centros que van muy bien ... pueden aguantar a muchos otros que no son rentables. Bien sabes que el ECI de Santander es deficitario y ahí no recuperarán la inversión nunca.
> 
> Este año creo que abren el nuevo Centro de Córdoba .... y en él se han gastado 140 millones.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana tenía que comprar un perfume.

En el ECI salía por 95 aurelios y en una de las decenas de perfumerías online me sale por 67 aurelios (gastos de envío incluidos). :XX::XX::XX:

Cuand se mueran los viejunos que sostienen su modelo de negocio, la jartá de risas se va a oir en Marte.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Esta mañana tenía que comprar un perfume.*
> 
> En el ECI salía por 95 aurelios y en una de las decenas de perfumerías online me sale por 67 aurelios (gastos de envío incluidos). :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Cuand se mueran los viejunos que sostienen su modelo de negocio, la jartá de risas se va a oir en Marte.



Bertok...? perfume...? :|







Saludos...


----------



## Crash (28 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya lo avisé...el que me copiara estaba expuesto::
> 
> Al final de jornada miraré pero los resultados de ayer fueron bastante malos.llllevaba mucho tiempo sin hacer ya que soy bastante paquete en eso.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe. La copié simplemente... por si acaso.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bertok...? perfume...? :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regalo para la costilla ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Regalo para la costilla ::



Yo le hacía más con la Teniente O'neill 







8:


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2012)

Hace unas semanas alguien preguntó por empresas relacionadas con el agua. Mueller Water puede ser una buena oportunidad para largos.

En mineras, McEwen me parece que está a puuunto de caramelo. Desde luego, para perder poco si me equivoco.

Ponzi, si le gusta Tabac, pruebe Tabarone de Creed. Le encantará. Y una vez hecho... pruebe su Green Irish Tweed. No conozco a nadie, hombre (para llevarla) o mujer (para disfrutarla) a quien no le guste.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hace unas semanas alguien preguntó por empresas relacionadas con el agua. Mueller Water puede ser una buena oportunidad para largos.
> 
> En mineras, McEwen me parece que está a puuunto de caramelo. Desde luego, para perder poco si me equivoco.
> 
> Ponzi, si le gusta Tabac, pruebe Tabarone de Creed. Le encantará. Y una vez hecho... pruebe su Green Irish Tweed. No conozco a nadie, hombre (para llevarla) o mujer (para disfrutarla) a quien no le guste.



Donde puedo comprarlo?


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hace unas semanas alguien preguntó por empresas relacionadas con el agua. Mueller Water puede ser una buena oportunidad para largos.
> 
> En mineras, McEwen me parece que está a puuunto de caramelo. Desde luego, para perder poco si me equivoco.
> 
> Ponzi, si le gusta Tabac, pruebe Tabarone de Creed. Le encantará. Y una vez hecho... pruebe su *Green Irish Tweed*. No conozco a nadie, hombre (para llevarla) o mujer (para disfrutarla) a quien no le guste.



No la conocía y voy a seguir sin conocerla :ouch:

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Irish-Tweed-Creed-Millesime/dp/B000XE64XA


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esta mañana tenía que comprar un perfume.
> 
> En el ECI salía por 95 aurelios y en una de las decenas de perfumerías online me sale por 67 aurelios (gastos de envío incluidos). :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Cuand se mueran los viejunos que sostienen su modelo de negocio, la jartá de risas se va a oir en Marte.



Hay una cosa con la que no cuentas.Hay determinados,articulos que previamente has de probar como en este caso los perfumes. Es la unica forma de saber si te gusta o no.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay una cosa con la que no cuentas.Hay determinados,articulos que previamente has de probar como en este caso los perfumes. Es la unica forma de saber si te gusta o no.



Pensaba que me consideraba un poco más hábil :8:

Este mismo perfume ya lo he comprado en otras ocasiones. ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No te lleves a engaño amigo. Bien sabes que una parte reducida de Centros que van muy bien ... pueden aguantar a muchos otros que no son rentables. Bien sabes que el ECI de Santander es deficitario y ahí no recuperarán la inversión nunca.
> 
> Este año creo que abren el nuevo Centro de Córdoba .... y en él se han gastado 140 millones.
> 
> ...



Al de Santander le faltan hasta las letras....Esta en version walking dead. Sigo pensando que determinados centros y para un publico muy concreto hace que el negocio aun sea rentable . Ademas hay determinados articulos que solo se pueden palpar alli (gourmet,perfumes,trajes...).Lo que no tiene sentido es un Hipercor en Guadalajara.Si quieren aun estan a tiempo de remendar sus boquetes.


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2012)

Creed en españa no es demasiado fácil de encontrar. En algunos ECI la tienen o la tenían. y si vive en Madrid tiene algunas perfumerías de calidad donde puede encontrarla. 

Respecto al precio... sí, es cara. Desconocía que en Amazon la tuvieran, la tienen muy bien de precio, créame. Pero piense que su producción es totalmente natural, artesanal. No lleva ninguna de las mi***as que le echan a las fragancias actuales. Basurita que viene acompañando a unos alcoholes que dilatan tus poros y facilitan que todo "eso" entre pa'dentro. Basurita que además trata de sustituir a los componentes originales, que son caros, pero que lógicamente no lo consigue.

Por otro lado, en cuanto a duración... si se acostumbra a usarla... su durabilidad es... eterna... sutil, pero siempre alcance de "esa(s) persona(s)" a quien usted deje acercarse. 

Yo era de Tabac y de Old Spice. Una vieja amiga dice que a un hombre se le conoce por su olor al besar y que todo olor que vaya más allá de esa distancia, es una ordinariez. Con una única excepción. Ella fué la que me dió a conocer Creed. Y hasta hoy.

Una cosa, no estoy seguro de si Tabarone, concretamente tiene toda la linea de baño. 

Respecto a netbook o tablet... si no le corre mucha prisa, igual el interesa esperar a navidad. Porque parece que van a salir unos cuantos híbridos y es posible que alguno encaje en todas sus peticiones.


Edito: En Perfumería Nadia, en Velazquez, 46 o Diego León, 35, parece que la tienen.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Esos malditos especuladores que van en contra de España, tan aseadita ella

La bolsa española, la más cara del mundo pese al desplome durante la crisis - elEconomista.es

Parece que los alemanes no tienen patente de corso

Krugman: "El problema no es Merkel, sino Alemania" - elEconomista.es

En Francia se están complicando las cosas. Son "cosas" de los socialistas

Hollande se rodea de la cúpula económica internacional para abordar la crisis - elEconomista.es

A ver cuánto cuesta la visita del Rey. Nada es gratis.

España opta a contratos en infraestructuras indias de 6.000 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo le hacía más con la Teniente O'neill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los hombres más guerreros sueles estar con las mujeres más guapas y femeninas..nunca falla.

Dios que trancazo tengo, todo el fin de semana en la cama, espero que ustedes estén haciendo este fin de semana de todo.....ya que yo no puedo al menos que otro disfruten :Baile:


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los hombres más guerreros sueles estar con las mujeres más guapas y femeninas..nunca falla.
> 
> Dios que trancazo tengo, todo el fin de semana en la cama, espero que ustedes estén haciendo este fin de semana de todo.....ya que yo no puedo al menos que otro disfruten :Baile:



Con falta de humildad, has acertado. ::


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para que os vayáis animando por la tarde:
> 
> 1. - Lo que realmente diferencia esta crisis de las anteriores es su duración. *Quedan años hasta llegar a tocar fondo* y la gente ya está sin ningún tipo de colchón. Están tocando hueso.
> 
> ...



I'm in your way too. Toda burbuja se caracteriza por llevar una situación a un punto más allá de lo posible. Dicho en román paladino, se lleva la situación hasta un punto en el que la deudas son totalmente impagables y hay que hacer por lo tanto una catarsis en lo esencial.

Puesto que no se puede pagar, solo se puede abordar una quita o bien realizar una inflación (o combinación de ambos) brutal lo cual también encierra una quita de alguna forma.

Lo duro de una burbuja es que el aterrizaje posterior nos lleva a una realidad en la que se vive peor que antes. Todo es un tema de expectativas.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Regalo para la costilla ::



Dale zambomba y deja de gastarte los aurelios.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Creed en españa no es demasiado fácil de encontrar. En algunos ECI la tienen o la tenían. y si vive en Madrid tiene algunas perfumerías de calidad donde puede encontrarla.
> 
> Respecto al precio... sí, es cara. Desconocía que en Amazon la tuvieran, la tienen muy bien de precio, créame. Pero piense que su producción es totalmente natural, artesanal. No lleva ninguna de las mi***as que le echan a las fragancias actuales. Basurita que viene acompañando a unos alcoholes que dilatan tus poros y facilitan que todo "eso" entre pa'dentro. Basurita que además trata de sustituir a los componentes originales, que son caros, pero que lógicamente no lo consigue.
> 
> ...



Estan cerca de donde yo vivo  Mañana me pasare. Que es de cara como tabac?19 eu?Respecto al tablet o netbook no tengo prisa, hasta que no vea algo que sea un chollo y se adapte a mis necesidades no comprare nada : D


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estan cerca de donde yo vivo  Mañana me pasare. Que es de cara como tabac?19 eu?Respecto al tablet o netbook no tengo prisa, hasta que no vea algo que sea un chollo y se adapte a mis necesidades no comprare nada : D



Por encima de 140 aurelios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por encima de 140 aurelios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Que os echais a la cara?? polvo de oro?:


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que os echais a la cara?? polvo de oro?:



Por si te sirve de algo, yo uso colonia Nenuco.

Pero es que yo soy muy poco sofisticada.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que os echais a la cara?? polvo de oro?:



Ponzi, no he tenido el gusto de usar esa loción.8:


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Creed en españa no es demasiado fácil de encontrar. En algunos ECI la tienen o la tenían. y si vive en Madrid tiene algunas perfumerías de calidad donde puede encontrarla.
> 
> Respecto al precio... sí, es cara. Desconocía que en Amazon la tuvieran, la tienen muy bien de precio, créame. Pero piense que su producción es totalmente natural, artesanal. No lleva ninguna de las mi***as que le echan a las fragancias actuales. Basurita que viene acompañando a unos alcoholes que dilatan tus poros y facilitan que todo "eso" entre pa'dentro. Basurita que además trata de sustituir a los componentes originales, que son caros, pero que lógicamente no lo consigue.
> 
> ...



Qué te parece Baron Dandy?.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, yo uso colonia Nenuco.
> 
> Pero es que yo soy muy poco sofisticada.



Y lo que molaba de peq ir a la escuela oliendo todos igual.Nunca olvidare esos botes en cantidades industriales que nunca faltaban en casa .Nada refrescaba mas en verano.Por cierto creo que han sacado un ambientador con olor a nenuco


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Chavalas guapas, divertidas y con talento .... las de Nervo, hoygan. Pónganse algo de su musica y se alegrarán.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, no he tenido el gusto de usar esa loción.8:



Tabac esta muy bien y tiene pinta de que dura mucho. La verdad hay un mundo si lo comparas con los botes ya sean geles o espumas


----------



## Crash (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por encima de 140 aurelios :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Por 140€ me dejaría matar.

La frase es de Superdetective en Hollywood 2, cuando haciendo un seguimiento Eddie Murphy pide una Coca-Cola, y al ir a pagar:
- Son 7 dólares.
- ¿Por una Coca-Cola? Por 7 dólares me dejaría matar.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Oct 2012)

España opta a contratos en infraestructuras indias de 6.000 millones de euros - elEconomista.es

Buenas noticias para constructoras, hoteles e Indra

Perfume: sculture pour homme. relación calidad precio inmejorable


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> España opta a contratos en infraestructuras indias de 6.000 millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Buenas noticias para constructoras, hoteles e Indra
> 
> Perfume: sculture pour homme. relación calidad precio inmejorable



Indra en 3 años será muy diferente a lo que es hoy en día.

El negocio que venía dependiendo exclusivamente del Estado, se va a estrechar mucho mucho mucho. En el mundo de los servicios profesionales están muy justos porque bajan los precios a costa de tener talento mal pagado. El bueno se va y el malo se queda. El problema es que el margen se desvanece cuando se desvían en un proyecto a costa de ese talento desmotivado.

Indra viene a ser para su sector lo que Sacyr para el suyo. Son los actores que tiran los precios y buscan el seguir respirando aunque sea ahogándose a futuro. Vamos a ver cómo les va todo el negocio de Brasil. Al principio todos muy contentos porque se ganan portadas y deals de más de 100M pero luego hay que ejecutarlos y hay que cobrarlos. También andaban muy contentos con la externalización tecnológica en Prisa y ahí están enterrados y trabajando para una empresa que cualquier día presenta una suspensión de pagos como un continente de grande.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

Meanwhile in Spain (Santa Pola - Alicante)


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

Mandatory evacuation of downtown manhattan, including Wall street, just announced. Effective 7 00pm tonight.

"Algos-Only" Tomorrow As NYSE Shuts Floor Trading Due To Sandy


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Van a pasar una noche dura en New York. Es muy fácil que el agua anegue la zona del downtown (los pier y battery park). A ver si mañana no abren los usanos .......


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Ahí tienen cómo avanza el tema del huracán en New York.

WNYC Map | NYC Hurricane Evacuation Zones


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Temita del bueno amigos.

I've been fighting hard, to save the fear, pom pom pom pom pom pom

[YOUTUBE]AFH638efsFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Huracán Sandy. La bolsa de Nueva York anuncia que mañana sí abrirá pese a la llegada del huracán.

Huracán Sandy. El condado de Miami Dade alerta de inundaciones en la costa y advierte a los que residen o trabajan en la zona que evacuen y no acudan a su lugar de trabajo si no es estrictamente necesario, respectivamente, informa NBC


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya lo avisé...el que me copiara estaba expuesto::
> 
> Al final de jornada miraré pero los resultados de ayer fueron bastante malos.llllevaba mucho tiempo sin hacer ya que soy bastante paquete en eso.
> 
> ...



Voy por 8, las que me han fastidiado que llevaba como "seguras" Español-Málaga" que era un 2 y Zaragoza Sevilla que era 2 por cohone.

Ahora me quedan Madrid, que tengo X y el Valladolid que le puse X también.
Los otros fallos más dentro de lo normal ya que la puntuación no tiraba claro para uno u otro. :´(

P.D. Son dos columnas, es el mínimo que me deja echar. En la de boleo llevo 5


----------



## paulistano (28 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy por 8, las que me han fastidiado que llevaba como "seguras" Español-Málaga" que era un 2 y Zaragoza Sevilla que era 2 por cohone.
> 
> Ahora me quedan Madrid, que tengo X y el Valladolid que le puse X también.
> Los otros fallos más dentro de lo normal ya que la puntuación no tiraba claro para uno u otro. :´(
> ...




Pues dale mas vueltas porque te repito lo mismo de la otra vez...para ser apuestas simples el oleto va muy bien encaminado.

A las casillas como la del madrid la acompañas con un doble x-2 y te aseguras sorpresa y resultado esperado o logico.

Mi quiniela mejor no la comentamos:XX:


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Creed en españa no es demasiado fácil de encontrar. En algunos ECI la tienen o la tenían. y si vive en Madrid tiene algunas perfumerías de calidad donde puede encontrarla.
> 
> Respecto al precio... sí, es cara. Desconocía que en Amazon la tuvieran, la tienen muy bien de precio, créame. Pero piense que su producción es totalmente natural, artesanal. No lleva ninguna de las mi***as que le echan a las fragancias actuales. Basurita que viene acompañando a unos alcoholes que dilatan tus poros y facilitan que todo "eso" entre pa'dentro. Basurita que además trata de sustituir a los componentes originales, que son caros, pero que lógicamente no lo consigue.
> 
> ...




Amazon.com: Green Irish Tweed By Creed For Men. Millesime Spray 4.0 Oz: Creed: Beauty

A bueno pero es un perfume. Pensaba que a 140 eu se vendia la pastilla de jabon ::

Al leer su post me ha venido a la cabeza la siguiente peli (por cierto tanto el libro como la peli son muy recomendables)

[YOUTUBE]9WU_s8q2eQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2012)

Que jrandes embajadores

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...der-al-mundo-aparte-de-jamon.html#post7540667


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2012)

IBEX

7.786-7.750

Bajista: 7.686-7580

Pepón habita en los 7807


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> 7.786-7.750
> 
> ...



¿hay posibilidades mañana de un ultra down?, ¿que tal se ve el DAX?


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hay posibilidades mañana de un ultra down?, ¿que tal se ve el DAX?



7.236-7.213

Por abajo atentos a 7.158-7.145

Sp tiene alguna cita por los 1.385,5


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hay posibilidades mañana de un ultra down?, ¿que tal se ve el DAX?



Tomorrow is gonna be a day with 120 pipos between the minimum and the maximum.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2012)

500 puntos mañana?

aprovechad que mañana WS no abrirá por el huracan (sí por hinternec)

y el WSJ y el NYT serán free


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Huracán Sandy. El New York Stock Exchange, operador de la Bolsa, con sede en el Bajo Manhattan, decide finalmente suspender mañana lunes las operaciones en el parqué,


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 500 puntos mañana?
> 
> aprovechad que mañana WS no abrirá por el huracan (sí por hinternec)
> 
> y el WSJ y el NYT serán free



Yo digo que entre el max y el min va a haber una horquilla de más de 120 puntos. Es decir sobre el 2%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Oct 2012)

Pese a que mi título para el hilo de noviembre era el más mejor sin duda alguna, parece que vosotros, iletrados, habéis preferido este:

*Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre*

Poll Results: que titulo te gusta para el hilo de Noviembre?

Ábralo quien corresponda, no antes del jueves, que sus conozco.


----------



## maestro bebedor (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Temita del bueno amigos.
> 
> I've been fighting hard, to save the fear, pom pom pom pom pom pom
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AFH638efsFQ[/YOUTUBE]



les dejo una pequeña aportacion
estos animales me hicieron disfrutar como un loco en mi epoca mas crapula..

Underworld "Moaner" - Live at Rock Werchter 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Cañita de la buena, los primeros 5 minutos son de aupa. Ahí, dando zambomba desde la ternura.


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Indra en 3 años será muy diferente a lo que es hoy en día.
> 
> El negocio que venía dependiendo exclusivamente del Estado, se va a estrechar mucho mucho mucho. En el mundo de los servicios profesionales están muy justos porque bajan los precios a costa de tener talento mal pagado. El bueno se va y el malo se queda. El problema es que el margen se desvanece cuando se desvían en un proyecto a costa de ese talento desmotivado.
> 
> Indra viene a ser para su sector lo que Sacyr para el suyo. Son los actores que tiran los precios y buscan el seguir respirando aunque sea ahogándose a futuro. Vamos a ver cómo les va todo el negocio de Brasil. Al principio todos muy contentos porque se ganan portadas y deals de más de 100M pero luego hay que ejecutarlos y hay que cobrarlos. También andaban muy contentos con la externalización tecnológica en Prisa y ahí están enterrados y trabajando para una empresa que cualquier día presenta una suspensión de pagos como un continente de grande.



Por A.T. si que me gusta. En cuanto a fundamentales tiene que buscarse la vida en otros caladeros..está claro que en España los contratos van a bajar. Pero confío en un arreón de la accion por encima de 9e.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo digo que entre el max y el min va a haber una horquilla de más de 120 puntos. Es decir sobre el 2%.



cómo anda el VIX a estas alturas pues?


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> les dejo una pequeña aportacion
> estos animales me hicieron disfrutar como un loco en mi epoca mas crapula..
> 
> Underworld "Moaner" - Live at Rock Werchter 2011 - YouTube



Sí señor, buena rayada al nivel del mítico dj del "buenas noches y bienvenidos a Chasis"


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Ahí se lo llevan bien enlatado. Venga "como siempre amigos, bienvenidos a Chasis". "qué bonito!, qué bonitooooooooooooo".

[YOUTUBE]tdM2voXGwuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zuo8r8r1uOE[/YOUTUBE]


Mi aportación


::


----------



## maestro bebedor (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí se lo llevan bien enlatado. Venga "como siempre amigos, bienvenidos a Chasis". "qué bonito!, qué bonitooooooooooooo".
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tdM2voXGwuk[/YOUTUBE]



para rallaDURA de las buenas , un clasico....

Daft Punk - Rock 'n Roll - YouTube

este sin imagenes...


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]zuo8r8r1uOE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Mi aportación
> ...



Se me acaba de pasar la mitad del trancazo de la risa.

Que jodio :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

NYC según las noticias está totalmente parado. Las previsiones son muy preocupantes para las zonas costeras de long island. Parece que ya se están notando algunas crecidas e inundaciones en la zona de la playa de Brooklyn. En Manhattan de momento sopla algo de viento pero no llueve.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo digo que entre el max y el min va a haber una horquilla de más de 120 puntos. Es decir sobre el 2%.



El concepto es el concepto y quedó claro. Pero por qué lo crees?


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El concepto es el concepto y quedó claro. Pero por qué lo crees?



Conosimiento y tal que diría Japrotoloto_en_moto.

En serio, vea las cuatro últimas velas sin sombra y amplitud mayor de ese 2%. Son preludio de movimiento. Fíjese en mayor medida en el DAX y lo verá.

Janus falla de vez en cuando y ahora no lo va a ser. Le digo más, primero movimiento hacia abajo y después hacia arriba. Luego ya no lo sé pero espero hacer el objetivo ahí. Mañana tengo tiempo y voy a tradear en IBEX y DAX.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

Estamos sobrepasados un 20% en post..... Cómo mañana haya guano le tumbamos el server a Animos..... ejem, perdón, Calopez. No sé si llegaremos al jueves.

GT, usted que es amante de la lectura: El sueño de Fevre. Voy por el capitulo seis, ya le contaré.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pese a que mi título para el hilo de noviembre era el más mejor sin duda alguna, parece que vosotros, iletrados, habéis preferido este:
> 
> *Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre*
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> NYC según las noticias está totalmente parado. Las previsiones son muy preocupantes para las zonas costeras de long island. Parece que ya se están notando algunas crecidas e inundaciones en la zona de la playa de Brooklyn. En Manhattan de momento sopla algo de viento pero no llueve.



Estoy chateando con un buen amigo de NY. Está muy jodido el asunto y están evacuando toda la costa.

Me dice que si lo que dicen los medios de comunicación es cierto, se trata de la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy chateando con un buen amigo de NY. Está muy jodido el asunto y están evacuando toda la costa.
> 
> Me dice que si lo que dicen los medios de comunicación es cierto, se trata de la tormenta perfecta.



Yo también tengo noticias al minuto...encerrados y sin transporte público. De momento tranquilidad relativa, ya que la tormenta llega mañana por la mañana.

A ver si me mandan alguna foto y la subo.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estoy chateando con un buen amigo de NY. Está muy jodido el asunto y están evacuando toda la costa.
> 
> Me dice que si lo que dicen los medios de comunicación es cierto, se trata de la tormenta perfecta.



Yo conozco bien la zona costera de long island y toda la zona sur está totalmente expuesta al océano además de que tiene el terreno muy tendido por lo que cualquier pequeño oleaje se adentra en tierra firme. Muchas mansiones en los Hamptons se van a inundar enteritas. A los ricos de por allí les encantan las mansiones son su acceso privado a la playa.

En Manhattan es más complicado porque está más resguardada si bien a poco que suba el agua, se va a notar que no hay inclinación en las zonas de meatpeacking, chelsea y battery park.

Lo que sí está también bastante expuesto es el paseo marítimo de Staten Island y ahí también han ordenado evacuación (no es un simple "tengan cuidado" sino un "iros de esas zonas porque no se responde de los riesgos").

Si finalmente se anega alguna parte de Manhattan, las zonas expuestas directamente al océano .... se va a cagar la perra. Tirando más hacia el norte, los aledaños a Boston también tienen una amplia exposición al océano.


----------



## maestro bebedor (28 Oct 2012)

http://cnnespanol.cnn.com/2012/10/2...de-en-wall-street-el-lunes-por-huracan-sandy/
No se si aporto algo nuevo, pero por sí las moscas , lo pongo


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Se está preparando una buena, foto inside of course.

Menacing clouds loom over #NYC today in advance of Hurricane ... on Twitpic


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

En google maps pueden ver cámaras web online sobre el tiempo en la zona de NYC. Hay a lo largo de todo long island. Las más orientales son las de Block Island y Montauk.

En Rockaway Beach ya se ve mucha marejada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

NYSE Closing Stock Exchange Floor for Storm 



¿Aprovecharán para moverlo con la bajada de volumen?


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

Anda calentito el tema. Para que después se diga que en USA el debate y la información rabiosa no está en la calle. Impensable igual en España.

La simulación de un huracán CAT3 en NY revela daños asegurados de más de 100000M$

Goldman Open For Business During Hurricane Sandy - Business Insider

Analysis: Fiscal cliff could hit economy harder than many expect - Business Insider

Sandy threatens billion dollar losses, could threaten catastrophe bonds | www.Artemis.bm The Alternative Risk Transfer, Catastrophe Bond, Insurance-Linked Securities and Weather Risk Management Blog

Freddie Mac Refinancing - Business Insider

Romneycare Would Hurt America's Sickest - Business Insider

This Is The Scariest Thing I've Seen About Hurricane Sandy - Business Insider

WHOA: The Weather Channel Meteorologist Just Completely Freaked Out About Hurricane Sandy - Business Insider

Obama Vs. Romney Gallup Poll: October 28 Results - Business Insider

Republicans Bullish On Independent Poll Numbers For Romney - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> NYSE Closing Stock Exchange Floor for Storm
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Aprovecharán para moverlo con la bajada de volumen?



Afectará a las carboneras pero parece que el Nasdaq sí va a abrir y ahí cotizan las delicias de Janus, o muchas de ellas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2012)

Israel calentando motores.

Sudan blames Israeli air strike hit for munitions plant blasts


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2012)

National Hurricane Center

Tambien Washington DC cierra entero...

Timessquare en directo.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Israel calentando motores.
> 
> Sudan blames Israeli air strike hit for munitions plant blasts



Estos señores ya saben donde lanzarán sus bombas contra Irán y ya casi saben el mes en el que lo harán. No se lo pregunten a Tochovista que anda muy fallón ultimamente. Lo leeremos en prensa si bien ya verán como unos días antes la bolsa se estará moviendo en entornos de alta volatilidad. Clarividencia dirán algunos y manipulación otros. ::


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> National Hurricane Center
> 
> Tambien Washington DC cierra entero...
> 
> Timessquare en directo.



Hoy se han cancelado 1500 vuelos y mañana se preven unos 5000. En Barajas se cancelan una docena de vuelos y se monta un caos que tardan varios días en regularizar nuevamente el normal tráfico aéreo. Esta semana vuelo fuera de España y ya estoy viendo que ni Halloween ni ostias. Y encima en Iberia. Eso para empezar bien el mes de Noviembre. Pandoro ya influyendo.


----------



## nombre (29 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> NYC según las noticias está totalmente parado. Las previsiones son muy preocupantes para las zonas costeras de long island. Parece que ya se están notando algunas crecidas e inundaciones en la zona de la playa de Brooklyn. En Manhattan de momento sopla algo de viento pero no llueve.





Se va a abe un follon :cook:





Esto me recuerda a caídas a partir de 2001


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

Huracán Sandy. Virgin Atlantic anuncia que cancela todos los vuelos con salida y destino al aeropuerto JFK de Nueva York, Newark, Boston y Washington, informa la BBC

Huracán Sandy. Entra en vigor la suspensión del transporte público en Nueva York, hasta nueva orden


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

En Cape Hatteras ya está el tema bastante jodido. Creo que hay cámaras en Maps.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

Amigo R3v3, ¿qué le ha parecido la apertura?, de momento hacia abajo y vamos a ver qué hace cuando se deje el rectángulo de ahora en timeframe de minutos. Recuerde la horquilla en el día de 120 pipos por lo menos.

El SP tiene que pichear más abajo de los 1400.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Oct 2012)

De momento ya llevan treinta. Mañana a las 8 veremos como amanecen.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Afectará a las carboneras pero parece que el Nasdaq sí va a abrir y ahí cotizan las delicias de Janus, o muchas de ellas.



¿qué delicias son esas? 
¿admiten largos?


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

Ya empiezan a cuantificar daños... antes incluso de que se produzcan. 


"...a coastal storm flooding large swathes of the subway system in less than an hour could cost up to $58 billion in economic damages (and lost revenue) and — more disturbingly for the general population — leave New York public transit system out of commission for *up to a month*."

Están verdaderamente acojonados... uno del servicio nacional de meteorología lo comunica tal que así:



> If you are being asked to evacuate a coastal location by state and local officials, please do so.
> • If you are reluctant to evacuate, and you know someone who rode out the ‘62 storm on the barrier islands, ask them if they would do it again.
> • If you are still reluctant, think about your loved ones, think about the emergency responders who will be unable to reach you when you make the panicked phone call to be rescued, think about the rescue/recovery teams who will rescue you if you are injured or recover your remains if you do not survive.
> • Sandy is an extremely dangerous storm. There will be major property damage, injuries are probably unavoidable, but the goal is zero fatalities.
> ...



Parece que esperan que la peor parte se la lleve NY, con una subida de hasta 14 pies del nivel marea... más de 4 metros, casi 5 ¿no? y vientos de hatsa 80mph, unos 150 km./h. Las peores zonas Port Jefferson y Kings Point.

Edito: se puede seguir en: Hurricane Sandy Megastorm: Government Forecasters Say Projected Storm Surge Is A 'Worst Case Scenario' [LIVE UPDATES]

Al final de la noticia hay un hilo que se actualiza continuamente con datos, enlaces, etc...


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué delicias son esas?
> ¿admiten largos?



Pues ahí tienes toda la retaila de ecommerce, social media platforms, las big four, biotech, pandoras, yelp ......


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya empiezan a cuantificar daños... antes incluso de que se produzcan.
> 
> 
> "...a coastal storm flooding large swathes of the subway system in less than an hour could cost up to $58 billion in economic damages (and lost revenue) and — more disturbingly for the general population — leave New York public transit system out of commission for *up to a month*."



El Presidente ha declarado la zona de Massachusetts como zona de emergencia para que haya vía libre al acceso a fondos por si fueran necesarios. Si eso estuviera ocurriendo en España, sería que ya se están repartiendo el botín. En USA seguramente es que lo hacen de buena fe.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

Hurricane Sandy: Live Updates - Interactive Feature - NYTimes.com

Huracán Sandy. El presidente Obama también ha firmado la declaración de emergencia para el Estado de Nueva York. La medida permite recibir fondos públicos para enfrentarse a las consecuencias del huracán.


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

Los cinco primeros convertibles Windows 8 frente a frente

Para Ponzi. Un problema de esos cacharritos es el precio... a la vuelta de 3-4 meses seguro que hay alternativas bastante más ajustadas...

La tormenta ya lleva olas de 12 metros. Y por encima están en luna llena!!!

Cuídense!! En el hilo, en especial, acordarnos de nuestro leoncio de cabecera...


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

*AGOSTO DE 2011 - Huracán Irene * _Entre los dias 21 y 27_







Huracán Irene (2011) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
*
SP 500*













*¿¿Alguien recuerda algún otro huracán, con o sin declaración de emergencia (con cierre de wall street o bolsas) y lo ocurrido al día siguiente en la bolsa??* 

_Foro Recordatorio _


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

* Se podría aprovechar El huracán como una buena escusa para un gran guano regulador, sin consecuencias electorales/económicas/políticas... ha sido la naturaleza (la gente esta en shock en estos momentos)...(dependiendo la intensidad del huracán, dependerá la intensidad del guano) 

....mi pequeña teoria conspiranoica de la semana (suelo tener una por semana)


----------



## FranR (29 Oct 2012)

EarthCam - Statue of Liberty TorchCam


En la esquina inferior izquierda aparecen unas teclas de dirección y dos fotos, pinchad la central con el sonido puesto....

Veréis que risa.


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

Times Square Cam - EarthCam 

Times Square sigue habiendo gente...


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2012)

58000 millones dollars

menos que el rescate a la banca


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> EarthCam - Statue of Liberty TorchCam
> 
> 
> En la esquina inferior izquierda aparecen unas teclas de dirección y dos fotos, pinchad la central con el sonido puesto....
> ...



Pedazo vendaval, tremendo viento..... y todavía no ha llegado ::


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

La lista de las peores tormentas de la historia, por muertes


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

*KATRINA - AGOSTO 2005* - _Del dia 23 al 3_0

El *27 de agosto* la tormenta alcanzó la categoría 3 de la escala de huracanes de Saffir-Simpson, convirtiéndose en en el tercer gran huracán de la temporada.

El Katrina volvió a intensificarse rápidamente y alcanzó la categoría 5 en la mañana del *28 de agosto*,

El Katrina tocó tierra por segunda vez a las 6:10 UTC-5 del *29 de agosto *como un huracán de categoría 3 con vientos de 205 km/h cerca de Buras (Luisiana).







*SP500*


----------



## peseteuro (29 Oct 2012)

Cierran la bolsa de USA pero mantienen las operaciones electrónicas  Si se desploma será fácil echar la culpa al típico "error informático" a causa de un pico de tensión causado por la tormenta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

::

edit: Newyork, this afternon


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Oct 2012)

Qué jrandes Montoro y Rajao.

Las ventas minoristas caen un 12,6 % en septiembre, tras la subida del IVA


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

El proselitismo madmaxista comienza a cosechar sus frutos:

Compañero de trabajo: GT, tengo que traerte un regalito.
GT: ¿Por qué?
CdT: He revisado como me dijiste en que invierte mi plan de pensiones.
GT: ¿Y?
CdT: 90% en deuda española.
GT: ::, eso si que es diversificar riesgo!


Se va abe un follón que no saben ni onde san metío!


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Oct 2012)

Parado todo no, paradísimo.

Y no hablo de los mercados, hablo de la economía real.

Asusta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué jrandes Montoro y Rajao.
> 
> Las ventas minoristas caen un 12,6 % en septiembre, tras la subida del IVA



Es lo que tiene la curva esa de *lefa* ::


----------



## Crash (29 Oct 2012)

Interstitial - Noticia

Cajasol ahora es de la Caixa, entre esa hipoteca y la de Urdangarin, aun recuerdo cuando la subdirectora de mi oficina me intentaba vender cédulas hipotecarias diciendo que la Caixa no había dado hipotecas exageradas. :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Crash dijo:


> Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> Cajasol ahora es de la Caixa, entre esa hipoteca y la de Urdangarin, aun recuerdo cuando la subdirectora de mi oficina me intentaba vender cédulas hipotecarias diciendo que la Caixa no había dado hipotecas exageradas. :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

Hoy hay sesión en USA al final?


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy hay sesión en USA al final?



parece ser q no, y la de mañana.... ya se ira viendo ::


----------



## MikeleCrespo (29 Oct 2012)

NASDAQ:GALE

El jueves 25/10 entré en Galena Biopharma a 2.04,

parece que quiere irse para arriba, veremos a ver cómo responde esta semana...


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

DAX:







Por abajo el nivel de referencia en mi opinión es bastante claro, pero de momento se mantiene por encima, ¿verdad?


----------



## pipoapipo (29 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]019QZEadZew[/YOUTUBE]

::

a ver si aprovechan y hacen un mini sell-all


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que podría darse otro garbeo para arriba y no pasaría nada... ienso:


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos, que podría darse otro garbeo para arriba y no pasaría nada... ienso:



Pasar, siempre pasa algo.

Lo que vengo diciendo es que de momento no hay giro en ningún índice europeo, lo que también apoya la evolución del BUND. Cuando el panorama cambie, pues eso...


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Oct 2012)

Claca, no has pensado nunca en hacer un blog con tus gráficas??

Yo me las voy guardando :o y flipa verlas pasado el tiempo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, no has pensado nunca en hacer un blog con tus gráficas??
> 
> Yo me las voy guardando :o y flipa verlas pasado el tiempo.



Pensarlo y decirlo te lo confirmo, lo ha dicho alguna vez en el foro. Hacerlo creo que no.

Secundo la propuesta.


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)




----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Claca, no has pensado nunca en hacer un blog con tus gráficas??
> 
> Yo me las voy guardando :o y flipa verlas pasado el tiempo.



La leyenda dice que algún día tendré una web reshulona en la que estará el IBEX analizado al completo semanalmente, con actualizaciones diarias según se vayan produciendo cambios relevantes en los valores, comentarios de mercado, alguna que otra recomendación... vamos, lo que hago en el foro, pero en un formato mucho más fácil de seguir y más riguroso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La leyenda dice que algún día tendré una web reshulona en la que estará el IBEX analizado al completo semanalmente, con actualizaciones diarias según se vayan produciendo cambios relevantes en los valores, comentarios de mercado, alguna que otra recomendación... vamos, lo que hago en el foro, pero en un formato mucho más fácil de seguir y más riguroso.



y jraaaaatis?


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

...el único punto negativo, se acabaría el desgranar parte de mis análisis, pues no se puede compartir ciertos truquillos con mucha gente, pero a cambio los giros estarían comentados al cierre, lo cual ofrece muchas oportunidades para el que entiendo es el perfil medio del pequeño especulador y su operativa tranquila. En burbuja muchas veces me pasa que digo algo y el comentario se pierde en las páginas del foro, y para cuando lo actualizo, la mayor parte del movimiento ya se ha dado, o sólo me da tiempo a comentar 1 valor cuando en realidad 5 dan señal de compra, etc... Lo que tengo en mente podría funcionar muy bien en este sentido.


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y jraaaaatis?



Yo lo pagaría.

Hay a varios de los que posteais aquí que no me importaría nada pagaros la información.

Creedme que la rentabilizo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo lo pagaría.
> 
> Hay a varios de los que posteais aquí que no me importaría nada pagaros la información.
> 
> Creedme que la rentabilizo



Déle ideas...

Con un phoskito va que se mata!


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Déle ideas...
> 
> Con un phoskito va que se mata!



No hombre, si yo hablaba de pagar en besos castos y puros en la mejilla.

Es lo que tienen los amores infantiles.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y jraaaaatis?



Es experimental, así que sí. Aceptaría donativos para cubrir el hosting y el proreal, que no es mi proveedor de datos, o para la coca, según las prioridades de cada momento.

La idea es estar algunos meses así para ver qué puedo ofrecer, porque lo que está en mi cabeza es mucho curro y no sé hasta qué punto podría ser factible (2 horas al día y los findes unas 8, según lo que he calculado). Tampoco te voy a mentir, si en un futuro veo que la cosa sale adelante y que soy capaz de mantener unos estándares de calidad lo suficientemente buenos como para que yo los comprara (lo que tengo en mente es algo que no he encontrado por la red, y tal vez sea por algo), entonces me plantearía un servicio de suscricpión, pero siempre algo simbólico, entendiendo que lo que ofrezco no son resultados, sino una guía para que cada cual se cocine sus operaciones (lo cual no excluye que de vez en cuando suelte alguna operativa completa como las que he expuesto en el foro , pero es que no voy a timar a nadie). Si hay dinero de por medio, es que el tema estaría muy, muy atado, que por algo hasta la fecha he evitado comprometerme en nada... no es mi estilo. Espero que se entienda lo que estoy diciendo, porque es un ejercicio de sinceridad muy grande.

En fin, que a saber cómo acaba el tema, pero que empezará gratis y por una temporada, eso te lo aseguro. Quien sabe, tal vez si tengo el público suficiente, algún medio me ficha como analista y entonces ya puedo fallar a sueldo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El sueño de todos, claca, el sueño de todos.

::

Por lo demás dicho, totalmente en desacuerdo con lo que no dices. 8:


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

A todo esto, estamos de aniversario, El *Crash de 1929*: Jueves Negro (24 de Octubre), Lunes Negro (28 de Octubre) y Martes Negro (29 de Octubre).


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sueño de todos, claca, el sueño de todos.
> 
> ::
> 
> Por lo demás dicho, totalmente en desacuerdo con lo que no dices. 8:



En cualquier caso, ya sabes que siendo miembro de la orden siempre dispondrás de línea abierta con cualquiera de los hermanos, entre los que, por supuesto, me incluyo o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

edito para eliminar referencias que me había propuesto no hacer en el hilo (JJJ)

Acercándonos poco a poco a niveles chungos, no?


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2012)

Habla y sube el pan


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Habla y sube el pan



Hay un no-mercado de pan ahora mismo


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hay un no-mercado de pan ahora mismo



He escuchado a Cava decir hoy que si hay subidas a principios de semana serían subidas ficticias:fiufiu:


----------



## grillo35 (29 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> He escuchado a Cava decir hoy que si hay subidas a principios de semana serían subidas ficticias:fiufiu:




Ups, contraindicador de los buenos, estaba dudando sobre si comprar mas o no, y ya lo tengo claro, gracias por la info...


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Ups, contraindicador de los buenos, estaba dudando sobre si comprar mas o no, y ya lo tengo claro, gracias por la info...



Creo que fue por ese por el que en el primer bajonazo del 2009 creo que fue, mis SAN a 3,99 las vendí a 5,40....ya que según él....los 7 euros los tardaríamos en volver a ver muchos años.

Llegaron a 7 euros en 3 meses::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

grillo35 dijo:


> Ups, contraindicador de los buenos, estaba dudando sobre si comprar mas o no, y ya lo tengo claro, gracias por la info...



Es lo que tiene intentar conocer la intención del mercado....::


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

Como el JuanLui y sus 17k en el ibex no hay nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

que pasa con los futuros usa? los van a parar?

quiero de saber


----------



## jcfdez (29 Oct 2012)

Según mi Broker:

All US Stock trading will be closed for trade date Monday October 29th 
All US Options trading will be closed for trade date Monday October 29th 
CFE Futures Exchange will be closed for trade date Monday October 29th 
OneChicago Futures Exchange will be closed for trade date Monday October 29th 
ICE Futures will close the Russell Futures early (9:15 am ET) for trade date Monday October 29th, all other products, business as usual https://www.theice.com/market_status.jhtml 
CME Group (including CBOT and CME) will close their US Equities Index Futures early (9:15 am ET) for trade date Monday October 29th, all other products, business as usual 
All other futures Exchanges/products will be open for business as usual for all products for trade date Monday October 29th


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es experimental, así que sí. Aceptaría donativos para cubrir el hosting y el proreal, que no es mi proveedor de datos, o para la coca, según las prioridades de cada momento.



¿Donativos?

¿"Hosting"?

.... "ProReal" ???


Tristes armas. Sería cuestión de ver qué tal rindes con las herramientas adecuadas a tu disposición.

Y qué tal un Housing en Zurich, feed truetick con 30ms de latencia, y lo último en servidores a tu disposición.

Quién sabe si un día de estos no se me va la cabeza, y decido abrir una sección de inversión l/p . Necesitaría, "qué duda cabe", un analista para llevarla adelante :fiufiu::fiufiu:::


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

l/p?? layyysss... los años no perdonan... =^_^=


----------



## Krim (29 Oct 2012)

Interesante. Según parece FSLR tiene casi un 50% de cortos en sus acciones. Lo que significa que un resultado bueno en el Q3 podría desencadenar una cascada brutal de cierres y peponazo salvaje...


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

Perdóneme Pedro, pero este hilo es abierto a todos los publicos. Y opino que el sexo tan explícito no debería ir aquí, ni en spoiler. Y menos sin aviso previo... Puede usted desahogarse en veteranos donde a buen seguro será bien recibido.

Si quiere usted niveles, al margen de los evidentes, pag. 477. Tiene los del Ibex de FranR.

Gracias y no se me enfade. ¿vale?


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Oct 2012)

TREMENDA GUARRADA ::

[YOUTUBE]weMfQGVFEKQ[/YOUTUBE]

Edito: El mensaje ya ha sido eliminado (iba de "mayonesa", chica desnuda, culo y batir manualmente )


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (29 Oct 2012)

el huracan sandy ha dejado su rastro en el mercado: zzz

estaba mirando la categoría del mismo, y es 1. Así que no debería ser mucho el daño.
me acuerdo cuando me paso por encima el dean, categoría 4. el resultado fueron postes de farolas en angulo de 45º, 2 días sin luz, en la oficina tirando de generador para el sistema informático, y destrozos múltiples por toda la city. 
Toda una experiencia para contar a los nietos.


----------



## FranR (29 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> 7.786-7.750
> 
> ...



Aburrimiento de momento, aunque hemos tenido aumento de volumen en base, con muy poquito ha bastado para aguantar. La ruptura del canal principal, también con bajo volumen.

De momento nada claro, hasta que no toquen nivel, si lo hacen :|


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el huracan sandy ha dejado su rastro en el mercado: zzz
> 
> estaba mirando la categoría del mismo, y es 1. Así que no debería ser mucho el daño.
> me acuerdo cuando me paso por encima el dean, categoría 4. el resultado fueron postes de farolas en angulo de 45º, 2 días sin luz, en la oficina tirando de generador para el sistema informático, y destrozos múltiples por toda la city.
> Toda una experiencia para contar a los nietos.



Tengo amigos que (sobre)vivieron el huracán Mitch en México. Ver como se empotra un velero en casa del vecino no se olvida tampoco fácilmente. Lo de NY es una mariconada y huele a chamusquina. [Mode hyper-paranoid on]


Por cierto Master Posho-tladel, vió *The Raid*? 
Jrandisima la frase "Never understimate the persistence of paranoia"


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto Master Posho-tladel, vió *The Raid*?
> Jrandisima la frase "Never understimate the persistence of paranoia"





Este fin de semana non-pudo ser.... la tengo reservada para este Jueves, a ver si me hace pasar un par de horas sin pensar en nada ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Oct 2012)

Sr. FlanELE buena cantada de niveles que ha dado cortos a primera hora. Merci beaucoup.

BTW, thanks again for Martini in the morning. Un gran descubrimiento.


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sr. FlanELE buena cantada de niveles que ha dado cortos a primera hora. Merci beaucoup.
> 
> BTW, thanks again for Martini in the morning. Un gran descubrimiento.





Esos avatares... ainnnssss, esos avatares.....


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aburrimiento de momento, aunque hemos tenido aumento de volumen en base, con muy poquito ha bastado para aguantar. La ruptura del canal principal, también con bajo volumen.
> 
> De momento nada claro, hasta que no toquen nivel, si lo hacen :|



Algo de Peponian de momento

...pero vamos con los usanos parados puede pasar de todo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Este fin de semana non-pudo ser.... la tengo reservada para este Jueves, a ver si me hace pasar un par de horas sin pensar en nada ::



Pensar...Lo que va a pensar es como un tio puede repartir tantas jostias!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esos avatares... ainnnssss, esos avatares.....



¿No te molan los Targaryan?, ¿acaso eres un Stark,Tyrell o Baratheon? ¿Eh,eh, eh? Aunque pensándolo mejor, usted es un Lannister. Si, Pollastre lannister de sevillita's rock.


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2012)

Ya se ha hablado por aquí...ojo a Nokia...si Windows Phone acompaña puede dar el pelotazo con su Lumia920....he leído por ahí que es lo más de lo más....ni iPhone ni Samsung ni leches...8:


----------



## FranR (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pensar...Lo que va a pensar es como un tio puede repartir tantas jostias!



Mire usté, si quiere ver guantás a lo Steven Seagal (o como se escriba) lo que hay que ver es, esto....

[YOUTUBE]QUYa5aTdjfI[/YOUTUBE]


Si hay algún amante de Michael Jackson y su Thriller...también lo tengo, ya saben si lo quieren thanks y accederé a publicar dicho engendro. 

Colleja del 3:20 y guantá del 4:00 SUBLIMES!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2012)

Ojo al subidón de la música de fondo cuando el tipo arranca la farola.... se dispara la adrenalina de la audiencia ::::



FranR dijo:


> Mire usté, si quiere ver guantás a lo Steven Seagal (o como se escriba) lo que hay que ver es, esto....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QUYa5aTdjfI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿No te molan los Targaryan?, ¿acaso eres un Stark,Tyrell o Baratheon? ¿Eh,eh, eh? Aunque pensándolo mejor, usted es un Lannister. Si, Pollastre lannister de sevillita's rock.



Mr. P después de ser trolleado one more time


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

Así me gusta... las ostias a lo Bud Spencer... con la mano abierta... Buen homenaje justo hoy que ha fallecido...


Lástima de traducción de la letra... seguro que es pa matarse...


----------



## FranR (29 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Así me gusta... las ostias a lo Bud Spencer... con la mano abierta... *Buen homenaje justo hoy que ha fallecido...
> *
> 
> Lástima de traducción de la letra... seguro que es pa matarse...



Anda! no lo sabía

Homenaje al canto....


----------



## Kenpachi (29 Oct 2012)

Fitch rebaja dos escalones la nota del País Vasco, que queda en aprobado alto. El Correo



Spoiler



Fitch rebaja dos escalones la nota del País Vasco, que queda en aprobado alto 

La agencia de medición de riesgos baja la calificación por el "empeoramiento" de sus resultados financieros y del potencial de su deuda
29.10.12 - 13:15 - EFE | VITORIA 

La agencia de medición de riesgos Fitch ha rebajado dos escalones la calificación de la deuda del País Vasco, que se queda en el aprobado alto, debido a "un empeoramiento" de sus resultados financieros y del potencial de su deuda.
Fuentes del Departamento de Economía y Hacienda del Gobierno Vasco consultadas por Efe han recordado que hace dos años que no trabajan con esta agencia y han advertido de que sus mediciones "no tienen demasiada fiabilidad" puesto que ésta ya no tiene acceso a los datos primarios del Ejecutivo autonómico.
En un comunicado, Fitch ha comunicado la rebaja de la nota de la Comunidad Autónoma Vasca que ha pasado de la calificación A, lo que equivale a un notable, a BBB+, aprobado alto. Asimismo, la agencia de calificación ha rebajado un escalón la calificación de los tres territorios históricos, que pasan del notable (A) al notable bajo (A-). Esta misma calificación se aplica a la ciudad de San Sebastián y la nota del Consorcio de Transportes de Bizkaia también baja dos escalones, desde el notable bajo (A-) al aprobado (BBB).
En su comunicado, la firma indica que se prevé que la deuda de Álava, Bizkaia y Gipuzkoa se mantenga "estable" hasta 2014. En cuanto a San Sebastián, afirma que ésta tiene un nivel de deuda "moderado" y su margen actual se espera que se mantenga en el 5% a medio plazo. La calificación de Fitch coincide con la de la agencia de calificación de riesgos Standard & Poors (S&P) del pasado 17 de octubre, referida a Euskadi y Bizkaia. En cambio, la semana pasada, el día 23 de octubre, la agencia Moody's mantuvo la calificación de la deuda de Euskadi y de Bizkaia en un aprobado, por encima de la deuda soberana.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Colleja del 3:20 y guantá del 4:00 SUBLIMES!!!!!



Juas, buenísima la guantá... ¿Alguien sabe como cortar ese trozo del vídeo o hacer un gif de eso?



atman dijo:


> Así me gusta... las ostias a lo Bud Spencer... con la mano abierta... Buen homenaje justo hoy que ha fallecido...



No tenía ni idea, vaya bajón. Adios a uno de los grandes.


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esos avatares... ainnnssss, esos avatares.....



le sacado partido a la jornada ?

yo con Inditex 4.9€ ::


----------



## FranR (29 Oct 2012)

Cualquier programa de edición de "vidio", saca fotogramas de la cuestión y a partir de ahí a construir el gif, con cualquiera de los programillas gratuitos que hay.


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> le sacado partido a la jornada ?
> 
> yo con Inditex 4.9€ ::




Qué va... apenas. Verde ligerísimo.

Al estar cerrado todo el mercado de derivados USA (incluso las ECNs), no hay mucho que hacer. El tráfico gacelo es poco menos que innegociable.

Bueno, qué le vamos a hacer. Si hay huracán, pues hay huracán.

No mandé mis naves a luchar contra los elementos, que diría el otro ::


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

Se van a echar de menos las guantás del excepcional señor Bud.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

Pirata ¿tienes todavía el gif de la pullback de Bud Spencer?

In Memorian

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-188.html#post5951177


----------



## nombre (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush, estoy viendo el grafico de FranR y me suena que ya se ha comentado por aqui como poner los graficos de IG ajustados a dividendos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cualquier programa de edición de "vidio", saca fotogramas de la cuestión y a partir de ahí a construir el gif, con cualquiera de los programillas gratuitos que hay.



que bestia.... :ouch:


YouTube to Animated GIF - GIFSoup.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Guybrush, estoy viendo el grafico de FranR y me suena que ya se ha comentado por aqui como poner los graficos de IG ajustados a dividendos.



Los del prorealtime si que sé ponerlos, pero los de IGm, aunque estén construidos sobre la misma plataforma, no traen esa opción. O al menos yo no la encentro.

Si alguno da con la tecla, que postée.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Donativos?
> 
> ¿"Hosting"?
> 
> ...



Para mí sería un extra y una oportunidad de promoción (no sé muy bien en qué sentido todavía :, pero no lo necesito ni es una prioridad, no obstante puede tener sentido porque todo el trabajo de análisis lo tengo ya hecho en la mayoría de los casos, el currazo es hacer la transducción a señal inteligible para el usuario común, porque obviamente los gráficos que yo utilizo son, ante todo, funcionales, y sin un lavado de cara y la consiguiente explicación, no se entienden, lo cual lleva su tiempo.

La cosa es que cuando ya has metido tus órdenes puedes pasar muchas horas muertas en el ordenador; entonces puedo seguir metiéndome gins o intentar levantar la página, que obviamente creo que puede ser más interesante, si bien no tan divertido. Además mucha gente de mi entorno me pide consejos puntualmente y esta propuesta sería igualmente una forma de centralizar mis esfuerzos, las sinergias son evidentes.

Sólo queda ver si soy capaz de hacerlo, porque mi lema es la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, que curiosamente no se aplica en chorradas (ahí están mis viñetas del HVEI35 y otras tonterías )

ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pirata ¿tienes todavía el gif de la pullback de Bud Spencer?
> 
> In Memorian
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-188.html#post5951177



Lo habré de buscar, pero creo que habrá desaparecido con Bud...

edit: Me acabo de zampar una caja donuts x6 y respondo a vuestras preguntas ::::


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo habré de buscar, pero creo que habrá desaparecido con Bud...
> 
> edit: Me acabo de zampar una caja donuts x6 y respondo a vuestras preguntas ::::



56 + 17 =

Son mis deberes y sumar el 6 y el 7 siempre me ha costado mucho no sé por qué.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo habré de buscar, pero creo que habrá desaparecido con Bud...
> 
> edit: Me acabo de zampar una caja donuts x6 y respondo a vuestras preguntas ::::



Que te parece el coche ?
your-yany/tikhomirov production on Vimeo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> 56 + 17 =
> 
> Son mis deberes y sumar el 6 y el 7 siempre me ha costado mucho no sé por qué.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que te parece el coche ?
> your-yany/tikhomirov production on Vimeo



El coche es una puta mierda, pero ahora estoy pensando en otros agujeros distintos a los de los de los donuts.....

[mode alpujarreño off]


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

NYSE confirma que mañana Wall Street también permanecerá cerrado - elEconomista.es

Pfff


----------



## Silenciosa (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo habré de buscar, pero creo que habrá desaparecido con Bud...
> 
> edit:* Me acabo de zampar una caja donuts x6 y respondo a vuestras preguntas ::::[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Espero que sean donetes porque si no....va a pasar usted una noche muy malita.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> NYSE confirma que mañana Wall Street también permanecerá cerrado - elEconomista.es
> 
> Pfff


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:
> 
> 
> > Lo habré de buscar, pero creo que habrá desaparecido con Bud...
> ...



No, no de los de la azuquita esa que se te pegan a los dedos!


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que te parece el coche ?
> your-yany/tikhomirov production on Vimeo



vamos a ver, vamos a ver... por que es que...

¿ese es el procedimiento standard de venta del ibiza, o qué? ¿eh? ¿eh? 

Que nosotros tenemos uno y cuando voy al concesionario..., todo eso se lo saltan...!! 

Aquí te ponen a éste...






Hay recoger firmas para solicitar una unificación del argumentario de venta...


----------



## vmmp29 (29 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que te parece el coche ?
> your-yany/tikhomirov production on Vimeo



menudo culito


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

Como los yankis no abren, hagamos turismo!

*[Norske Skogindustrier]*






Parece que se está dando la vuelta, ¿no?
Se podrían intentar unos larguillos con un 10% reward. Si pierde 4.66 Ojete candor y si pierde los 4.6 empezar a prever ojete calor.

Lo que me escama es ese spike de volumen guanoso. 

De todas formas los buenos largos llegarán cuando vuelva hacia la DTA verde, que creo que lo hará.


<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/JUauU7mIw_Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ghkghk (29 Oct 2012)

Un abrazo amigos del Ibex. Ayer llegue de Viena-Kenia-Mauricio y mañana mr reincorporo al trabajo, por lo que poco a poco volvere a ser uno de los habituales del hilo!



Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Oct 2012)

Multiplique esto:

198 * 6 

Y ahora calcule que treinta minutos de cardio son 100 * 3

Y 30 minutos de cardio no es ponerse las deportivas 30 minutos como hace usted :no:

Así que puede salir ahora de casa y no volver hasta cuando abren los after o "leer" con su señora el kamasutra en su totalidad :cook:

Ricos pero no sanos!
Panrico, Donuts

Tened cuidado con lo que coméis ::

Diarrea china en la UE


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Multiplique esto:
> 
> 198 * 6
> 
> ...



Para una vez que peco me llaman 







::


----------



## ghkghk (29 Oct 2012)

Y para molestar un poquito.. 



Enviado desde mi GT-I8160 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Oct 2012)

¿Qué tal Kenia para vivir? Hay que buscar un punto de encuentro para cuando abandonemos la trinchera


----------



## nombre (29 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que te parece el coche ?
> your-yany/tikhomirov production on Vimeo





Ahora entiendo por que cierran los concesionarios en españa. Falta de imaginacion :8:


----------



## azkunaveteya (29 Oct 2012)

'Sandy' deja solo entre el 20 y el 30% de las plantaciones de café de Cuba - EcoDiario.es

a comprar futuros de café


----------



## atman (29 Oct 2012)

Habland de que en Baltimore ya ha dejado hasta 12 pulgadas de agua... si mis cuentas no fallan esos son 300 litros/m2 !!!

Por cierto ves videos y fotos y... la peña está mu loca... No me parece nada mal, al contrario, que si luego les pasa algo por andar haciendo el cabra, se les cobren los gastos que originen tanto rescate como de tratamiento/cuidados... Están MUY avisados, como para irse a un acantilado a jugar si la ola sube hasta cubrirlos o no... o para ver si se pueden dejar caer en el aire por la fuerza del viento...


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los del prorealtime si que sé ponerlos, pero los de IGm, aunque estén construidos sobre la misma plataforma, no traen esa opción. O al menos yo no la encentro.
> 
> Si alguno da con la tecla, que postée.



Los graficos de IGm, es una versión reducida de prorealtime.

No puedes importar los datos de las graficas, solo el grafico como imagen.


----------



## kemao2 (29 Oct 2012)

¿Cuando vuelve el Jato?.


----------



## paulistano (29 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Cuando vuelve el Jato?.




Quién es "el Jato"??ienso:

:


:cook:


o

:Baile:


----------



## FranR (29 Oct 2012)

No mienten ruinas


que miedo


[YOUTUBE]a2k3gE9ibso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## guaxx (29 Oct 2012)

Buenas noches!

Una duda si no es mucha molestia.

En la sesión de hoy del IBEX35 poner que ha habido un volumen de 122.866.926 (Bolsamanía) 

Esa cifra son euros,verdad? 122 millones de euros. Leí el fin de semana un artículo de David Lacalle donde hablaba sobre el poco volumen que tiene el IBEX desde que se prohibieron los cortos y quería saber el dato.

Muchas gracias y buen foro::


----------



## kemao2 (29 Oct 2012)

guaxx dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> 
> Una duda si no es mucha molestia.
> 
> ...



NO.
EL volumen de negocio medio del año ronda algo mas de 1000 millones diarios, pero es muy inferior a los 2500-3000 millones diarios del boom. 122 millones es lo que negocia una de las grandes.

LO unico que sube en contratación son las opciones sobre acciones, que es donde opera la gente que sabe y es una herramiento mucho mejor que los futuros y además sirve para operar con acciones si sabes .


La Bolsa española negocia un total de 529.090 millones hasta septiembre,


----------



## J-Z (29 Oct 2012)

_Todo ello en una jornada en la que el volumen de actividad fue especialmente bajo durante toda la sesión, de apenas 787,10 millones. _

Y es por el cierre usano más que nada.


----------



## Docma (29 Oct 2012)

Paso a saludaros, que hacía tiempo que no entraba 

Habreis aumentado la fortuna desde entonces, verdad ? ::


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mire usté, si quiere ver guantás a lo Steven Seagal (o como se escriba) lo que hay que ver es, esto....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QUYa5aTdjfI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Que jrande, me estoy descojonando :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tesorero (29 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pese a que mi título para el hilo de noviembre era el más mejor sin duda alguna, parece que vosotros, iletrados, habéis preferido este:
> 
> *Noviembre, lo que no ocurrió en octubre ni en septiembre*
> 
> ...



Me llena de orgullo y satisfacción... 

Joer que potra he tenio, he llegao y besao el santo. Espero que pandoro no se lo tome al pie de la letra y quiera soplarme la nuca


----------



## guaxx (29 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> NO.
> EL volumen de negocio medio del año ronda algo mas de 1000 millones diarios, pero es muy inferior a los 2500-3000 millones diarios del boom. 122 millones es lo que negocia una de las grandes.
> 
> LO unico que sube en contratación son las opciones sobre acciones, que es donde opera la gente que sabe y es una herramiento mucho mejor que los futuros y además sirve para operar con acciones si sabes .
> ...



Muchas gracias, la info la había sacado de aquí:
Entonces esos 122 millones serán número de acciones, que tomando el precio medio ponderado de las acciones del IBEX (muy a ojo) dan los 700 y pico millones que ha dicho el otro forero.






Edit: en infobolsa lo explica mejor

Volumen: 122.886.926	Efectivo:730.537.596


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Cuando vuelve el Jato?.



El Jato nunca se fue, solo se calló. Volverá y seguro que con ganas.


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para que os vayáis animando por la tarde:
> 
> 1. - Lo que realmente diferencia esta crisis de las anteriores es su duración. *Quedan años hasta llegar a tocar fondo* y la gente ya está sin ningún tipo de colchón. Están tocando hueso.
> 
> ...



Si nos enfrentamos a una inflación agresiva, la mejor opción seria estar endeudado y las viviendas no bajaran tanto. Cuando quiebre un banquito, y les empapelen los ahorros con deuda publica, muchos compraran viviendas.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si nos enfrentamos a una inflación agresiva, *la mejor opción seria estar endeudado* y las viviendas no bajaran tanto. Cuando quiebre un banquito, y les empapelen los ahorros con deuda publica, muchos compraran viviendas.



Discrepo, los salarios no crecerán en la misma proporción que los precios (¿entiendes ahora la obsesión de ligar salarios a productividad y no a inflación?).

Por otra parte, ¿qué pasa con las cipotecas a tipos variables, que son la mayoría?.

Se avecina la tormenta perfecta. La verdad es que no me gustaría nada tener deudas, por muy pequeñas que fueran.


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Discrepo, los salarios no crecerán en la misma proporción que los precios (¿entiendes ahora la obsesión de ligar salarios a productividad y no a inflación?).
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿qué pasa con las cipotecas a tipos variables, que son la mayoría?.
> 
> Se avecina la tormenta perfecta. La verdad es que no me gustaría nada tener deudas, por muy pequeñas que fueran.



Pero cuando quiebre un banquito sera demoledor. El FGD esta seco. Los ahorros estaran mas seguro en vivienda aunque tenga una quita a deuda que va a ser impagada o con quita. Esta claro que la deuda sera un lastre con sueldos a la baja.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

No os perdaís los pisos que están guardando en el Mad Bank (no es Bad , es directamente de locos)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9087-banca-tira-casa-ventana.html#post7547891


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero cuando quiebre un banquito sera demoledor. El FGD esta seco. Los ahorros estaran mas seguro en vivienda aunque tenga una quita a deuda que va a ser impagada o con quita. Esta claro que la deuda sera un lastre con sueldos a la baja.



Antes de que llegue la inflación, nos van a obsequiar con una dolorosa (para algunos) deflación. Como siempre ha sido.

Después inflacionarán pero antes veremos el precio de los pisos a precio puta.

Sin exagerar pero va a ser dramático con millones de familias en la calle y sin ninguna expectativa de mejora. Vivir para subsistir. Es lamentable.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No os perdaís los pisos que están guardando en el Mad Bank (no es Bad , es directamente de locos)
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9087-banca-tira-casa-ventana.html#post7547891



No van a vender una mierda.

*Si ellos no mal venden, nosotros no mal compramos hijos de puta. *


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Si nos enfrentamos a una inflación agresiva, la mejor opción seria estar endeudado y las viviendas no bajaran tanto. Cuando quiebre un banquito, y les empapelen los ahorros con deuda publica, muchos compraran viviendas.



Cuidado con según qué afirmaciones.

La inflación es buena para las deudas siempre y cuando se den dos circusntancias claras y concretas.
-El importe de la deuda es fijo en moneda. Es decir que crecerá a media que la inflación crezca. Eso en el caso de los pisos no es nada claro porque lo normal es que con inflación alta los tipos hipotecarios también se eleven ya que es una medida (subir el tipo de interés y por ende el euribor) para controlar que la inflación no genere en hiperinflación.
-El deudor tenga acceso a captar ingresos que cada vez son mayores en valor absoluto porque la carestía de la vida empuja hacia arriba los sueldos. Es decir, ganar cada vez más euros mientras que se debe la misma cantidad de euros.

Ambas circunstancias están en cuestión en España porque el valor de las hipotecas va a subir porque el euribor va a subir con la inflación en el momento en el que deje de estar intervenido. Es decir, que los españoles cada vez van a deber más euros. Por otra parte, esos mismos españoles no van a tener más ingresos porque hay más paro. Es decir que muchos españoles enfrentan un escenario en el que ingresan menos euros y deben más euros.

España juega poco y decide menos en el escenario al que se enfrenta. Por primera vez en un siglo, se enfrenta un periodo presumible de inflación en el que lo ideal es NO tener deudas. A partir de ahí, y para que el capital no se devalúe, hay que invertir en activos que sigan la inflación y ahí las commodities son el target más fiable que hay.

Cuidado que a veces es igual de importante jugar bien la mano que tener buenas cartas. A veces un full es la peor jugada si el de enfrente lleva un poker bien armado y simulado.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No van a vender una mierda.
> 
> *Si ellos no mal venden, nosotros no mal compramos hijos de puta. *



Al final va a quedar las putis*** mierdas que nadie quiere ni le van a dar salida.

A los 15 años se sienta el MAFO de turno con el ministro, y le comenta "¿qué, cuando nos cepillamos esto?"

Mad Bank a porrón de pérdidas y la gente ni se acordará ni que es.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Discrepo, los salarios no crecerán en la misma proporción que los precios (¿entiendes ahora la obsesión de ligar salarios a productividad y no a inflación?).
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿qué pasa con las cipotecas a tipos variables, que son la mayoría?.
> 
> Se avecina la tormenta perfecta. La verdad es que no me gustaría nada tener deudas, por muy pequeñas que fueran.



They put their finger on us again. Runaway, runaway. We wanna runaway cause we have not an answer. We wanna ruanway, we wanna runaway ....


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pero cuando quiebre un banquito sera demoledor. El FGD esta seco. Los ahorros estaran mas seguro en vivienda aunque tenga una quita a deuda que va a ser impagada o con quita. Esta claro que la deuda sera un lastre con sueldos a la baja.



Burbuja.info solo viene hablando sostenidamente de dos temas. Uno que los pisos son un mal negocio y dos que el oro es el gran dorado para preservar el dinero ante el escenario que nos enfrentamos. Escuchemos el dogma del foro.


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Antes de que llegue la inflación, nos van a obsequiar con una dolorosa (para algunos) deflación. Como siempre ha sido.
> 
> Después inflacionarán pero antes veremos el precio de los pisos a precio puta.
> 
> Sin exagerar pero va a ser dramático con millones de familias en la calle y sin ninguna expectativa de mejora. Vivir para subsistir. Es lamentable.



¿Como nos podremos defender de la inflación? 
¿Que pasará cuando quiebre un banquito?


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Antes de que llegue la inflación, nos van a obsequiar con una dolorosa (para algunos) deflación. Como siempre ha sido.
> 
> Después inflacionarán pero antes veremos el precio de los pisos a precio puta.
> 
> Sin exagerar pero va a ser dramático con millones de familias en la calle y sin ninguna expectativa de mejora. Vivir para subsistir. Es lamentable.



Esa es la clave y la oportunidad para quienes tienen capital disponible y accesible en la inmediatez.
Evidentemente hay que ir oportunidad a oportunidad porque en una situación de derribo, habrá quienes liquiden a precio de puta auténticas joyas en cuanto a revalorización futura. Desde luego, un piso en El Pozo del Tío Raimundo no es buena inversión aunque te lo vendan a 20.000 euros.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Oct 2012)

Con 7 hilos de aquí haces algo más que un telediario...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-veridico-que-despidan-a-que-hipotecado.html


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Como nos podremos defender de la inflación?
> ¿Que pasará cuando quiebre un banquito?



Tengo 2 opciones, opta por la que más te guste:

1. - Estaré con mi familia bien lejos de este país y sus pufos.

2. - Si no pudiera salir del país, sin deuda tendré un problema menos. Para los ahorros hay destinos de inversión contra la inflación (bienes básicos, energía, ...).

El verdadero problema es para el que tiene deudas, lógicamente.


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa es la clave y la oportunidad para quienes tienen capital disponible y accesible en la inmediatez.
> Evidentemente hay que ir oportunidad a oportunidad porque en una situación de derribo, habrá quienes liquiden a precio de puta auténticas joyas en cuanto a revalorización futura. Desde luego, un piso en El Pozo del Tío Raimundo no es buena inversión aunque te lo vendan a 20.000 euros.



Las grandes fortunas no han sido heredadas, han sido hechas invirtiendo a precio de derribo. Voy a estudiar el tema de las commodities, el oro lo veo caro y va a subir mas.


----------



## Janus (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Las grandes fortunas no han sido heredadas, han sido hechas invirtiendo a precio de derribo. Voy a estudiar el tema de las commodities, el oro lo veo caro y va a subir mas.



A precio de derribo pero no precisamente pisos mierdosos. Estamos hablando de que compran propiedades prime a precio reducido pero eso se le escapa a la mayoría de los mortales porque simplemente no llegan.


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo 2 opciones, opta por la que más te guste:
> 
> 1. - Estaré con mi familia bien lejos de este país y sus pufos.
> 
> ...



La inflacion esta vez no les pagara la deuda como a los nacidos en el 50s y. 60s.

El huir del pais seria la ultima opción.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A precio de derribo pero no precisamente pisos mierdosos. Estamos hablando de que compran propiedades prime a precio reducido pero eso se le escapa a la mayoría de los mortales porque simplemente no llegan.



Ni llegan porque bastante tendrán con poder llevarse un chusco a la boca, ni podrán acceder a los chanchullos necesarios para poder comprar en zona prime a precio de zona pobre.

La población no podrá acceder a esas oportunidades.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> La inflacion esta vez no les pagara la deuda como a los nacidos en el 50s y. 60s.
> 
> *El huir del pais seria la ultima opción*.



No descartes tener un Plan B preparado. Por prudencia, lo tendría estudiado.

Macho, viene mu malo


----------



## juanfer (29 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No descartes tener un Plan B preparado. Por prudencia, lo tendría estudiado.
> 
> Macho, viene mu malo



Lo he mirado, existen visados para inversores, hay que centralizar las inversiones en un pais.

Cada pais pone una cantidad minima.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo he mirado, existen visados para inversores, hay que centralizar las inversiones en un pais.
> 
> Cada pais pone una cantidad minima.



Puedes hablar del tema por favor.


----------



## villares (30 Oct 2012)

De Guindos avanza la inminente inyección de fondos a las cajas nacionalizadas

De Guindos avanza la inminente inyección de fondos a las cajas nacionalizadas - elConfidencial.com

Bertok, parece que el Sr. Ministro le lee....EL MINISTRO PIDE “UN POCO DE OPTIMISMO Y MUCHA HUMILDAD”


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Puedes hablar del tema por favor.




Imagino se refiere a ciertos países donde constituyendo una sociedad e invirtiendo cierta cantidad de dinero, puedes residir sin problemas.

Mi duda es qué pasa con los familiares.

Hablando siempre de países no UE.

POr ejemplo Brasil creo que son más de 50.000 USD.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino se refiere a ciertos países donde constituyendo una sociedad e invirtiendo cierta cantidad de dinero, puedes residir sin problemas.
> 
> Mi duda es qué pasa con los familiares.
> 
> ...



Bueno, hasta ahí llego .... me interesa para ampliar variaciones del Plan B y estaría bien para el Hilo de Bertok de LastCall.

Enlace a lo de Brasil, please 

Es que tuve que llamar al banco hoy, están pesaditos de narices con los créditos, porque te ofrecen créditos cuando no los necesitas? ienso: ( ya lo sé gracias).

Y no descarto por mamones que si tengo que marchar y siguen ofreciendo créditos, pillo uno y más lo que tenga ahorrado....bye,bye.

saludos


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2012)

Sigan precavidos en Popular.


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Imagino se refiere a ciertos países donde constituyendo una sociedad e invirtiendo cierta cantidad de dinero, puedes residir sin problemas.
> 
> Mi duda es qué pasa con los familiares.
> 
> ...



Hay paises que con inversiones por valor de 100000$ a 200.000$ te da un visado de inversor. Eso significa que puedes entrar legalmente en el pais. 

Todos los paises serios no son como España.

Mas tarde o mas temprano la UE acabaran mal y cerraran las fronteras. A los españoles nos trataran como Africanos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay paises que con inversiones por valor de 100000$ a 200.000$ te da un visado de inversor. Eso significa que puedes entrar legalmente en el pais.
> 
> Todos los paises serios no son como España.
> 
> Mas tarde o mas temprano la UE acabaran mal y cerraran las fronteras. A los españoles nos trataran como Africanos.



Si sabéis los paises de memoria, podéis ponerlo por favor?.

Si no ya lo buscaré, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2012)

España va bien, no hay duda.

Rajoy y Monti se opondrán al supercomisario alemán si no viene acompañado de otras medidas - elEconomista.es

Las ventas minoristas se desploman el 12,6% en septiembre tras el alza del IVA - elEconomista.es

Ojo con la frase de RameroJoy:

"no es justo" que en una unión monetaria "haya quien se financia gratis y otros tengan que pagar mucho más"

No tiene sentido que diga algo que todos saben (entonces no aporta nada) y menos que lo diga un gran moroso sobre el que está la sospecha de que no va a pagar sus deudas porque es un estafador y al ejemplo me remito al respecto de que ha estafado a millones de españoles que le votaron porque decía una cosa y sin embargo ha hecho la contraria. No ha hecho otra cosa, ha hecho exactamente la contraria.


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Bueno, hasta ahí llego .... me interesa para ampliar variaciones del Plan B y estaría bien para el Hilo de Bertok de LastCall.
> 
> Enlace a lo de Brasil, please



visado de inversor en Brasil

_
Según la legislación actual, para obtener un visado de inversor en Brasil hay que realizar una inversión en empresas nuevas o ya existentes de por lo menos R$150.000 – el límite estipulado anteriormente era de 50.000 dólares estadounidenses. El Conselho Nacional Imigração puede alterar en cualquier momento el valor mínimo estipulado o incluso llegar a permitir que un extranjero invierta un valor menor.

Además, el inversor tiene que presentar un Plano de Investimento (Plan de Inversión), que deberá detallar el programa anual de generación de empleos entre los brasileños.

El plazo del visado fue reducido de 5 a 3 años.

Atención porque cuando consultéis en internet información relativa a la obtención de un visado de inversor en Brasil debéis prestar mucha atención a la fecha de las informaciones. La Resolução Normativa nº 84, que entró en vigor el 13 de febrero de 2009, modificó los requisitos necesarios para que un inversor extranjero obtenga un visado, aumentando las exigencias.

En el documento en PDF Guia de Procedimentos editador por el Ministério do Trabalho brasileño se puede consultar el procedimiento para la solicitud del visado de inversor. Básicamente, primero se tramita la solicitud ante el ministerio brasileño para después completarla en el consulado de Brasil. No es un proceso sencillo y por eso os recomendamos consultar cualquier duda que tengáis al respecto en el consulado brasileño más próximo a vuestro domicilio. En el caso de tratarse de una inversión cuantiosa puede ser interesante entrar en contacto con una empresa especializada en la tramitación de visados de inversor._


Esto es un mal sueño:vomito::´(


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2012)

Huracán Sandy. El nivel de la crecida llega a los 11,25 pies (3,4 metros) en Battery Park, al sur de la isla de Manhattan. Bate así el récord de 11,2 pies de 1821


Eso es mucho máxime cuando el huracán está por llegar en su climax. Va abe un folló.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (30 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Huracán Sandy. El nivel de la crecida llega a los 11,25 pies (3,4 metros) en Battery Park, al sur de la isla de Manhattan. Bate así el récord de 11,2 pies de 1821
> 
> 
> Eso es mucho máxime cuando el huracán está por llegar en su climax. Va abe un folló.



Ahora están en directo en el canal 3/24 retransmitiendo por video conferencia con un periodista, lo tenía sin voz, ahora hablan de Obama.


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2012)

LIVE Hurricane Sandy Coverage - The Weather Channel - YouTube

The weather channel live...

Más de 3 millones sin luz. Y de momento dos muertos: uno atrapado en su coche y otro aplastado en su casa por un arbol.


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2012)

Huracán Sandy. La compañia eléctrica Consolidated Edison ha cortado el suministro al Lower Manhattan

Huracán Sandy... rebajado a tormenta tropical por el National Hurricane Center

Ahora es cuando es peligroso porque es potente cuando está en el océano alimentándose de agua que ahora va a soltar sobre la tierra. Quedará al final en unas inundaciones importantes y muchos desperfectos. Mientras que no haya crecidas importantes o que el mar gane terreno .... todo controlado.


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2012)

Huracán Sandy. La crecida provoca que el agua rebase los diques norte y este en las pistas del aeropuerto de La Guardia en Queens


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

Poco madrugadores andan....

Buenos días tengan.

Sandy ya ha dejado 13 muertos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Oct 2012)

Buenos días,

Rocket jump en el DAX.

¿Mr. Fran no dejó niveles ayer?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días, ¿otro día sin los americanos?


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

Pirata que son las 9 de la mañana de un martes, no jodaaaaaaa :ouch:


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

Mientras el culibex siga entre los 8200 - 7600, no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

El saldo de volumen en Ibex y Stoxx está en mínimos desde el anterior vencimiento del Ibex. Aunque ayer pareció que el día era lateral y aburrido en el Stoxx metieron ventas muy fuertes poco antes de las 10 de la mañana (que no se vieron en el Ibex), durante el resto de la sesión lo único relevante fue que se compró la mitad de lo que metieron de ventas por la mañana.

Es decir, que seguimos para bingo pandoril, sin embargo no se baja fuertemente ni mucho menos, hay bastante aguante para la metralla que están metiendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Pues Pepe Luí anda muy feliz...

mira que gif acompaña..


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues Pepe Luí anda muy feliz...
> 
> mira que gif acompaña..



La gente mayor se toca con cualquier cosa ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> El saldo de volumen en Ibex y Stoxx está en mínimos desde el anterior vencimiento del Ibex. Aunque ayer pareció que el día era lateral y aburrido en el Stoxx metieron ventas muy fuertes poco antes de las 10 de la mañana (que no se vieron en el Ibex), durante el resto de la sesión lo único relevante fue que se compró la mitad de lo que metieron de ventas por la mañana.
> 
> Es decir, que seguimos para bingo pandoril, sin embargo no se baja fuertemente ni mucho menos, hay bastante aguante para la metralla que están metiendo.



A los lluviosos dias,

y no tendra que ver con.................................ese doble techo. Toma Mr.P en toda la linea de flotacion. 

Subanme esas TEF coño ya. Alierta por dios deja a los alemanes y centrate en los españolitos.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A los lluviosos dias,
> 
> y no tendra que ver con.................................ese doble techo. Toma Mr.P en toda la linea de flotacion.
> 
> Subanme esas TEF coño ya. Alierta por dios deja a los alemanes y centrate en los españolitos.



TEF es un valor mierder ahora mismo con letras mayúsculas...mejor BBVA con eso te lo digo todo


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La gente mayor se toca con cualquier cosa ::



Si lo mejor es cuando el mercado se le da la vuelta, se zampa un reversal bestial y empieza a sacar un repertorio de excusas "..es que el mercado nos tiene manía..."


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si lo mejor es cuando el mercado se le da la vuelta, se zampa un reversal bestial y empieza a sacar un repertorio de excusas *"..es que el mercado nos tiene manía...*"



Coño!!! El jran Pepe postea en este foro.... he visto a muchos escribiendo lo propio en estas páginas :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Los títulos de Popular vuelven a precios de enero de 1991 - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los títulos de Popular vuelven a precios de enero de 1991 - elEconomista.es



Están claramente sobrevalorados a los precios actuales.

Por encima del 100% diría yo. Por encima de 0,6 - 0,8 ni con un palo hoyga.


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

No es que el mercado nos tenga manía, sino que cuando la cosa sale bien..."qué bien he visto el giro"...o "joder, qué bien he vendido, ha sido vender yo y caer un 3% más":Aplauso:

Eso sí, cuando la cagamos...."qué ********* ha sido saltarme el stop y subirlo...qué hijos de fruta"...

Viene al caso con lo del cole de "me tiene manía"...pues eso, "me han suspendido" y "he aprobado"...lo mismo::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Están claramente sobrevalorados a los precios actuales.
> 
> Por encima del 100% diría yo. Por encima de 0,6 - 0,8 ni con un palo hoyga.



O lo mismo le hacen una OPA en breve...


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> O lo mismo le hacen una OPA en breve...



Llegado el caso, la dejarán caer hasta su precio justo para oparla ::

Espero comprar un 5% de la sociedad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegado el caso, la dejarán caer hasta su precio justo para oparla ::
> 
> Espero comprar un 5% de la sociedad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



En cuanto el botas o alguna bankster lo quiera le plantan un par de brokers cabrones y la dejan más pelada que el hueso de un pollo.


----------



## Crash (30 Oct 2012)

Hace unos años intercambié un par de emails con Cárpatos cuando no estaba de acuerdo con alguno de sus comentarios. Estando o no de acuerdo con sus opiniones, gracias en parte a algún artículo que ponía en ¿Bolsamanía? en 2003, me di cuenta del problema en que nos estábamos metiendo. Guardo un artículo bastante largo, no suyo pero que puso en su web, de Luis Benito García Rioja titulado "El Pisito", donde se pueden leer cosas como:



> "¿Se está formando una especie de sistema piramidal en este mercado?"





> "Teniendo en cuenta que en España en torno a la mitad de las viviendas están sujetas a esta forma de financiación (se apuntan datos que indican unas trece millones de hipotecas 'vivas'), por más que durante los comicios para designar cargos públicos se hable más de precios que de los pagos, no estaría de sobra advertir -como este 'escribiente' viene haciendo notar con cierta asiduidad- que los riesgos económicos, tanto para las entidades financieras como, especialmente, para quienes hayan recibido financiación a los precios de los últimos trimestres, se encuentran en las posibilidades potenciales de mora que pudieran llevar al acreedor a ejercer su derecho a ejecutar la hipoteca."





> "Acaso simplemente se haya intentado influir en los resultados de los comicios, por más que su segundo en el Ministerio, Luis de Guindos, a la sazón secretario de Estado de Economía, nos aporte -no sé si porque padece alguna clase de idocia inherente al cargo- la esperanza "de que la revalorización de la vivienda compense holgadamente el endeudamiento" (sic). Sr. de Guindos, por favor, el problema radica en que la población se ha endeudado a unos precios que, ni por secuencia histórica, ni por estimaciones fundamentales, ni por expectativas de futuro racionales, parece probable que lleguen a mantenerse en el largo plazo, en un tiempo, además, en el que las incertidumbres sobre el paradero de los ritmos de expansión de la economía no permiten semejante licencia."





> ..."el haber asumido obligaciones hipotecarias avaladas en crecimientos de precios alejados de una lógica revalorización llevará al acreedor a ejecutar sus derechos en un número considerable de hipotecas lastradas por préstamos concedidos a unas peritaciones poco aproximadas a las expectativas racionales respecto al valor fundamental de esos activos."



No tengo la fecha del artículo, pero sí la fecha en la que creé el documento en que lo copié, 15/5/2003.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Llegado el caso, la dejarán caer hasta su precio justo para oparla ::
> 
> Espero comprar un 5% de la sociedad :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



cuanto?
un 5?
pectlh
::

Además un 4+1 es de pobres. inocho:


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> cuanto?
> un 5?
> pectlh
> ::
> ...



Pillaré el (4+1)% y me darán el cambio suelto ::


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pillaré el (4+1)% y me darán el cambio suelto ::



La CAM se compro por 1 euro.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Oct 2012)

Seguimos para bingo?? ... tarde o temprano le van a meter un latigazo. Sigue sin llegar la mierda.


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2012)

Crash dijo:


> Hace unos años intercambié un par de emails con Cárpatos cuando no estaba de acuerdo con alguno de sus comentarios. Estando o no de acuerdo con sus opiniones, gracias en parte a algún artículo que ponía en ¿Bolsamanía? en *2003*, me di cuenta del problema en que nos estábamos metiendo. Guardo un artículo bastante largo, no suyo pero que puso en su web, de Luis Benito García Rioja titulado "El Pisito", donde se pueden leer cosas como:
> 
> 
> No tengo la fecha del artículo, pero sí la fecha en la que creé el documento en que lo copié, 15/5/2003.



...es que nadie nos había avisado de lo que iba a pasar. Es que ningún experto puso en cuestión, es que... es que...


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...es que nadie nos había avisado de lo que iba a pasar. Es que ningún experto puso en cuestión, es que... es que...



Esto lo resumión el gran Homer Simpson: "Todo el mundo tiene la culpa menos yo" :XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Oct 2012)

&ldquo;Hay demasiados polticos en Europa que no saben nada de bolsa&rdquo; - Cotizalia.com

&ldquo;¿Para qué quieres quedarte en España? ¿Para pagar impuestos?&rdquo; - elConfidencial.com


----------



## diosmercado (30 Oct 2012)

Carabirubi... vino el latigo. Seguimos inmersos en el lateralismo. De aqui a elecciones usa, ya saben lo que toca.

PD: Carpatos da autentico asco, celebrando cada dato de subida inmobiliaria usa, patetico y anormal.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Luego le haremos un rotate 90º


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A los lluviosos dias,
> 
> y no tendra que ver con.................................ese doble techo. Toma Mr.P en toda la linea de flotacion.
> 
> Subanme esas TEF coño ya. Alierta por dios deja a los alemanes y centrate en los españolitos.



Tef tiene problemas de deuda y serios (lastraran el negocio min 2 años) pero al margen de muchas opiniones creo que no esta tan tocada como muchos creen.El año que viene supuestamente volveran a poner el dividendo entre 0,6-1.


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

http://www.telefonica.com/es/shareholders_investors/html/financyreg/resultados2012.shtml

El 7 noviembre presentara resultados tef y es de suponer que seran malos. Lo importante es que consigan mantener la cifra de negocio intacta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

Coñazo de usanos cerrados:

Downloading...


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

Chinito para que te hagas una idea de como esta tef


http://www.gurusblog.com/archives/telefonica-punto-aparte/27/07/2012/


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

Aqui se ve como la cifra de negocio sigue intacta.La clave para el futuro sera Latinoamerica y China


http://www.larazon.es/noticia/2510-telefonica-suspende-el-dividendo-para-fortalecer-su-crecimiento


----------



## villares (30 Oct 2012)

Maleta o metralla

&ldquo;¿Para qué quieres quedarte en España? ¿Para pagar impuestos?&rdquo; - elConfidencial.com

Por cierto, quien estaba buscando empresas de agua hace unos dias?... parece que va bien encaminado.


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui se ve como la cifra de negocio sigue intacta.La clave para el futuro sera Latinoamerica y China
> 
> 
> Telefónica suspende el dividendo para fortalecer su crecimiento



Cuando nos rebajen a bono basura que sera antes de las navidades, ya veras como timofonica y la empresas superendeudadas se van al guano. 

En movistar pierden los clientes a millonadas. 

En sudamerica solo cabe de esperar que les expropien, que se lo merecen por las pasadas que han hecho en Argentina y en China, los chinos son el lonchafinismo elevado a la maxima potencia no creo que gasten mucho en comunicaciones. 

Yo no soy tan optimistas en los resultados, el monopolia que tiene aqui no lo tiene en otros paises y aqui acabara en negativo.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Puede tener buen aspecto, pero el sector en Europa de las Teleco está hecho un auténtico desastre. 

Pondera mucho en el ibex, pero si hay que invertir yo me alejaría de ella de momento. Mejor incluso bancos.

Por cierto, el Santander sólo tiene un 13% de negocio en España. Que listo es mi botas.


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Oct 2012)

Telefonica solo tiene un camino, perder clientes y ferder negocio, o se reinventan o van a pasarlo muy mal.

Dios, Gamesa, que sufrimiento, sino tiene volumen. Fuera del IBEX ya, haber si dejandola tranqui se recupera.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Salvando un poco estos días tan ratos, me estoy oliendo una caída extreme del DAX

No sé en cuanto días se lo van a montar pero puede ser epic.

Me gustaría saber la opinión de alguien que tenga acceso al mundo de Matrix,


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Información financiera y registros oficiales | Resultados trimestrales
> 
> El 7 noviembre presentara resultados tef y es de suponer que seran malos. Lo importante es que consigan mantener la cifra de negocio intacta



Mmmm... perdiendo cientos de miles de lineas y sin que, al menos yo, se vea negocio que sustituya al perdido... lo de mantener la cifra de negocio lo veo complicado. No sé, que prueben otra vez a ver si Google se deja meter mano...


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Fiat propone una fusión a tres con Opel y Peugeot - Ecomotor.es


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fiat propone una fusión a tres con Opel y Peugeot - Ecomotor.es



Yo quiero un Dacia Clase A...


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mmmm... perdiendo cientos de miles de lineas y sin que, al menos yo, se vea negocio que sustituya al perdido... lo de mantener la cifra de negocio lo veo complicado. No sé, que prueben otra vez a ver si Google se deja meter mano...



Pues la estan manteniendo


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando nos rebajen a bono basura que sera antes de las navidades, ya veras como timofonica y la empresas superendeudadas se van al guano.
> 
> En movistar pierden los clientes a millonadas.
> 
> ...



Latinoamerica esta tirando de la cifra de negocio. Han perdido margenes por España pero el negocio aun no esta hundido. Han reducido parte de la deuda pero aun queda mucho trabajo por hacer, de momento van por el buen camino. La dejo en el radar


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Puede tener buen aspecto, pero el sector en Europa de las Teleco está hecho un auténtico desastre.
> 
> Pondera mucho en el ibex, pero si hay que invertir yo me alejaría de ella de momento. Mejor incluso bancos.
> 
> Por cierto, el Santander sólo tiene un 13% de negocio en España. Que listo es mi botas.



No te fies, creo que el % real es mayor. Seguramente esa cifra sera el % de los beneficios procedentes de España.Habria que mirar el informe de la cnmv y ver realmente cuantos activos del 1,2 b de su balance pertenecen a España.Me andaria con mucho ojo con el sector bancario estoy viendo precios de derribo y santander tiene zulitos para dar y tomar en España. En madrid ya hay pisos a 20000 eu en torrelavega a 30000 en reinosa a 13000 ,parla por 40000. Veo cosas majas en Madrid por 70000 algunos hasta reformados cosa impensable hace 1 año. Ni de broma es real un nivel de provisiones del 50% ahora mismo estariamos hablando de precios con descuentos del 70%-75%


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Latinoamerica esta tirando de la cifra de negocio. Han perdido margenes por España pero el negocio aun no esta hundido. Han reducido parte de la deuda pero aun queda mucho trabajo por hacer, de momento van por el buen camino. La dejo en el radar



Ponzi llama al 1004 y a los pocos minutos veras que son un puto desastre.

Si tienen que tirar de lo que ganen en sudamerica se van a ir al guano. Además los posibles divindendos de TEF, van a ser igual que SAN a base de sacar papelitos. 

Con lo que yo preveo varias ampliaciones de capital en 2013 y sin beneficios.

Yo tenia un paquetito de matildes del 94 y en septiembre de este año las he vendido, no le veo futuro, y sin dividendo.


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Ponzi llama al 1004 y a los pocos minutos veras que son un puto desastre.
> 
> Si tienen que tirar de lo que ganen en sudamerica se van a ir al guano. Además los posibles divindendos de TEF, van a ser igual que SAN a base de sacar papelitos.
> 
> ...



El call center este año esta previsto llevarlo a Canarias.El de orange es mil veces peor.Y vodafone buff tienen deuda para,dar y tomar.Tef tambien esta en China,Ru y Alemania. Alierta no tiene pinta pinta de querer hacer el scripdiv creo que simplemente bajara el importe y lo dara en efectivo, pero bueno son simples conjeturas. El negocio esta tocado pero no hundido, aunque prefiera otras emp ahora mismo la dejaria en el radar. El Cash flow de operaciones global sigue practicamente intacto.


----------



## Claca (30 Oct 2012)

Buenas tardes a la hamijada

Tengo 20 minutillos antes de ir al gimnasio a morir. Si alguien tiene interés en algún valor no chicharril del IBEX, tal vez pueda comentarlo rápidamente.


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas tardes a la hamijada
> 
> Tengo 20 minutillos antes de ir al gimnasio a morir. Si alguien tiene interés en algún valor no chicharril del IBEX, tal vez pueda comentarlo rápidamente.



Cual te gusta mas Repsol o Mapfre?


----------



## Claca (30 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cual te gusta mas Repsol o Mapfre?



Los dos están en zona de resistencia, congestionando mucho en lo que debería ser un techo (por eso de ser fuerte resistencia y haber hecho ya mucha subida), pero REP debe en principio nuevos mínimos en el medio plazo y MAP no tiene por qué, pues sigue en esa enorme formación triangular de largo plazo:







Aún así hay que esperar a que se acerque de nuevo a la zona de soporte o rompa por arriba la zona 2,50, porque en medio lo que tenemos es movimiento histérico. 

Creo que lo más probable ahora es que eventualmente rompa por abajo la zona de congestión de estas semanas y en los siguientes meses busque apoyo en la zona 1,70.


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los dos están en zona de resistencia, congestionando mucho en lo que debería ser un techo (por eso de ser fuerte resistencia y haber hecho ya mucha subida), pero REP debe en principio nuevos mínimos en el medio plazo y MAP no tiene por qué, pues sigue en esa enorme formación triangular de largo plazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como Mafre baje a 1,8 la ficho para mi cartera


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)




----------



## J-Z (30 Oct 2012)

Tranquis mañana vuelve el jato pardo y tiene esto subido todo el rato a base de auto quotes


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2012)

A ver mañana si miramos hacia místicos superiores...

También vuelve el gran Muerto Viviente... que desconocimiento de lo que es realmente la Bolsa a llevado a banearlo? ... que cosas... pero bueno, se creerán los que cuelgan un gráfico con rayotajos que aportan algo con más coñocimiento que lo que puede aportar un comentario del jato...

Falta mucho para llegar a entender que es la Bolsa...

S2s



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Cerramos la penúltima semana de Octubre sin poder mancillar al místico 7.700...
> Está demostrando una resistencia feroz, ha completado dos viajes, uno al 7.950 y otro al místico 8.100... esperemos que en estos tres días que queden inicie un tercer viaje que nos lleve a cotas superiores...
> 
> Así para Noviembre... elevarnos al místico 8.800 puede ser un objetivo razonable para el IBEX... para el título del hilo podéis poner algo que haga referencia al "guano" que no llega.
> ...


----------



## tesorero (30 Oct 2012)

Pues sí está la cosa paradita hoy también. En fin, todos los días hay que ver el lado positivo y yo con el paper trading, estoy poniendo conocimientos al día. Estoy repasando un libro que tenía arrinconao hace ya una pila de años, análisis técnico de los mercados financieros, de Jonh J Murphy. Siempre me gustó su sencillez al leer y creo que es una buena base. Creo que ha sido pepitoria quien ha dicho algo de bbva y estoy viendo que tengo argumentos a favor y en contra de la tendencia del valor. Espero no se me crucen los cables y me transformarme en JJJ.


----------



## kemao2 (30 Oct 2012)

Me juego el cuello a que su primer post es para decir : 

Se pone corto con 3 cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

Los foreros estamos desolados, septiembre iba a ser el mes de las risas, octubre el santuario de las gacelas.....y aquí no pasa nada.

Y para los nuevos....este hilo se alimenta de guano, de guano del bueno....y aquí llevamos 3 meses sin guano, y eso mina la moral de la tropa.


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Me juego el cuello a que su primer post es para decir :
> 
> Se pone corto con 3 cojones :Aplauso:



Hará como Fray Luis de León:

Fray Luis de León era un religioso, humanista y profesor agustino del siglo XVI. Fray Luis estudió en Salamanca y aquí mismo, en su Universidad, acabó impartiendo clases desde su cátedra. San Juan de la Cruz fue alumno suyo.

Estuvo en la cárcel por traducir algunos libros que no estaban bien vistos, pero esto no impidió que su carrera docente siguiera activa y progresando. Las denuncias, más motivadas por envidias y rencillas que por otra cosa, acabaron provocando que la Inquisición abriera un proceso contra él que duró 5 años en los que estuvo encarcelado y después de los cuales fue finalmente absuelto.

Según la leyenda (que una vez más puede distar más o menos trecho de la realidad) al volver a su cátedra después de esos 5 años de ausencia, comenzó su clase con la frase: “Como decíamos ayer…”.


----------



## tesorero (30 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los foreros estamos desolados, septiembre iba a ser el mes de las risas, octubre el santuario de las gacelas.....y aquí no pasa nada.
> 
> Y para los nuevos....este hilo se alimenta de guano, de guano del bueno....y aquí llevamos 3 meses sin guano, y eso mina la moral de la tropa.



Esperemos que el nuevo eslogan para el mes que viene surta efecto. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Los foreros estamos desolados, septiembre iba a ser el mes de las risas, octubre el santuario de las gacelas.....y aquí no pasa nada.
> 
> Y para los nuevos....este hilo se alimenta de guano, de guano del bueno....y aquí llevamos 3 meses sin guano, y eso mina la moral de la tropa.



Y podemos estar 5 meses más y no cambia el guión. Mientras no se cepille vilmente los 8200, está mas cerca del deep guano que de otra cosa.


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y podemos estar 5 meses más y no cambia el guión. Mientras no se cepille vilmente los 8200, está mas cerca del deep guano que de otra cosa.



Al final llegaremos a navidad con 8000 puntos y 10000 de volumen por dia en todo el IBEX35.


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Oct 2012)

Mañana expira la prohibición de cortos si no la vuelven a prorrogar. ¿Alguien sabe si el jueves por fin podremos ponernos cortos sin que sea como cobertura? o hay que seguir esperando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Disney compra Lucasfilm por 4.000 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## kemao2 (30 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y podemos estar 5 meses más y no cambia el guión. Mientras no se cepille vilmente los 8200, está mas cerca del deep guano que de otra cosa.



Así es. 



Kenpachi dijo:


> Mañana expira la prohibición de cortos si no la vuelven a prorrogar. ¿Alguien sabe si el jueves por fin podremos ponernos cortos sin que sea como cobertura? o hay que seguir esperando.




YA se ha dicho que hasta el 31 de diciembre se mantiene la prohibición, así que no veremos grandes bajadas ni yo creo grandes subidas mientras no se supere el 8200 que no creo que se supere, así que seguiremos laterales hatsa febrero. 

En bolsa americana habrá mas movimiento a la baja tras las elecciones


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> YA se ha dicho que hasta el 31 de diciembre se mantiene la prohibición, así que no veremos grandes bajadas ni yo creo grandes subidas mientras no se supere el 8200 que no creo que se supere, así que seguiremos laterales hatsa febrero.



¿Puedes poner un enlace?

En la web de la CNMV aparece mañana como ultimo día en el que prohibición esta vigente.



> ACUERDOS DE LA CNMV DE
> 
> 1) PRORROGAR HASTA EL 31/10/12 LA PROHIBICIÓN CAUTELAR DE REALIZAR OPERACIONES SOBRE VALORES E INSTRUMENTOS FINANCIEROS QUE SUPONGAN LA CONSTITUCIÓN O INCREMENTO DE POSICIONES CORTAS NETAS SOBRE ACCIONES ESPAÑOLAS Y DE
> 
> 2) INICIAR DE INMEDIATO LOS TRÁMITES PARA NOTIFICAR A ESMA LA INTENCIÓN DE IMPONER, el 1/11/12 y POR EL PLAZO DE 3 MESES, RESTRICCIONES SOBRE LAS VENTAS EN CORTO Y OPERACIONES SIMILARES AL AMPARO DEL ARTÍCULO 20 DEL REGLAMENTO (UE) No 236/2012 EN ATENCIÓN A LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS EXCEPCIONALES CONCURRENTES


----------



## kemao2 (30 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner un enlace?
> 
> En la web de la CNMV aparece mañana como ultimo día en el que prohibición esta vigente.




EN el punto 2 te dicen que van a continuar con la prohibición bajo la nueva normativa europea.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Oct 2012)

Cuando llego a casa prefiero leer tres páginas de algo interesante que cien de un niñato diciendo sandeces.

Lo que no entiendo es como pueden haber personas que echen de menos leer gilipolleces.... ah, sí! perdón, que estamos en un país donde la gente vota a corruptos, al PP en Valencia y Galicia, al PSOE en Andalucía, a CiU en Catalunya...... y luego queréis arreglar las cosas siendo parte culpable del problema.


----------



## Kenpachi (30 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> EN el punto 2 te dicen que van a continuar con la prohibición bajo la nueva normativa europea.



El punto 2 dice que van a solicitar la ampliación por 3 meses más. Y con esto volvemos a la pregunta original ¿Se ha aprobado la prorroga de la prorroga o el jueves abrimos cortos con todo lo gordo?


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

Revenant....el otro día pensaba que cómo es posible que haya gente que vote a estos golfos.

Llegué a la conclusión siguiente:

El grueso de la población no aspira al cambio, esto es lo que hay, y esto hay que elegir. 

Y si no eligen a los que ellos creen que son los "menos malos", hay más posibilidades de que salgan los que ellos creen que son los "más malos"...por tanto finalmente acuden a votar.

Por no hablar de los familiares de primer o segundo grado que tienen a un familiar trabajando en empresa pública o cargo de confianza y votan al que le da la mamandurria.

Y tampoco hablar de los fachas o rojos de toda la vida....que da igual lo que haga su partido que siempre le votarán.

Es lo que hay, tristemente.


----------



## kemao2 (30 Oct 2012)

Kenpachi dijo:


> El punto 2 dice que van a solicitar la ampliación por 3 meses más. Y con esto volvemos a la pregunta original ¿Se ha aprobado la prorroga de la prorroga o el jueves abrimos cortos con todo lo gordo?



Se va a aprobar porque hasta que la unión bancaria no ande y no se reciban los fondos del rescate el mercado no está preparado . Además el 1 de noviembre las restricciones de información son mucho mas estrictas que antes es decir no solo se va a aprobar sino que van a ser muchos mas duros. El mercado ya sabe que gasta febrero no se autorizan los cortos, ustec no se. 

NO hay volumen ni volatilidad, y eso da estabilidad al mercado. Es malo para los bankitos pero el gobierno tiene otros problemas


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Revenant....el otro día pensaba que cómo es posible que haya gente que vote a estos golfos.
> 
> Llegué a la conclusión siguiente:
> 
> ...



El único objetivo de los que nos desgobiernan, es mantenerse en el poder y emplearan todos los medios y recursos disponibles en lograr el único fin.

Así a nuestro pesar las elecciones no sirven de mucho, con la ley de hont, y el restringir a que solo haya representación parlamentaria aquellos partidos con mas del 5% de votos lo que nos da es que solo habrán 2 partidos mayoritarios con los mismo intereses.

En Grecia se han intentado arreglarlo la troika dando 50 diputados al partido vencedor pero tampoco han arreglado nada. Los castuzos siguen alli y la población pasandolo mal.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

*
OMG!!!*

Disney compra Lucasfilm y anuncia una nueva entrega de "Star Wars" - EcoDiario.es

*Disney ha desvelado además sus planes para realizar una nueva entrega de la famosa saga galáctica, "Star Wars: Episode 7", con estreno en 2015.*

El presidente y consejero delegado de Disney, Robert A. Iger, ha confirmado que el estudio tiene ya previsto una nueva trilogía que se sumará a las dos ya existentes y que comenzará en 2015 con "Star Wars: Episode 7", y continuará con "Episode 8" y "Episode 9", según ha afirmado en una teleconferencia con la prensa en EE.UU.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

Atentos a 
[*Barclays*]






Podría estar comenzando a hacer una figura de giro. ¿Por qué lo creo?


Ha completado un segundo impulso y el tercero parece que ha fallado
En los 260 tiene una resistencia jodidilla
EL RSI muestra debilidad aunque el precio sigue subiendo (similar a lo que hizo entre feb y mar)


Hay que esperar, pero la mantenemos vigilada.


Cambio de color, toca negro, negro pandoril! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

S&P recorta el rating de Argentina de 'B' a 'B-' con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359445-ibex-35-sube-mas-del-1-momento-de-invertir.html







¿Hilo creado por el innombrable?

No parece su estilo....pero ienso:


----------



## juanfer (30 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/359445-ibex-35-sube-mas-del-1-momento-de-invertir.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me da a mi que el IBEX ya tiene tan poco volumen que ningun forero compra y vende acciones del IBEX estos 2 últimos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Me da a mi que el IBEX ya tiene tan poco volumen que ningun forero compra y vende acciones del IBEX estos 2 últimos dias.



Lo de hoy ha sido brutal, 40% menos que la MM20::


----------



## paulistano (30 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Me da a mi que el IBEX ya tiene tan poco volumen que ningun forero compra y vende acciones del IBEX estos 2 últimos dias.



Pues aquí hay uno...2.000 SAN compradas ayer a 5,62 vendidas hoy a 5,73....para la cena y las copas de mañana con los amigotes:Baile:

Todo un patriota8:


Ese que comenta el pirata mosquea por lo de "Perú"...pero no me cuadra que diese de alta el ususario el 20 de octubre....aún no estaba la tecnología baneante de su lado:8:


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

Goethe, el oro y el dinero creado de la nada - ElConfidencial.com


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Oct 2012)

Pirata 

a partir de ahora usted pasa a formar parte de Disney 

Está a a la misma altura que Hanna Montana, Pluto y Campanilla


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Información financiera y registros oficiales | Resultados trimestrales
> 
> El 7 noviembre presentara resultados tef y es de suponer que seran malos. Lo importante es que consigan mantener la cifra de negocio intacta



Van para abajo porque un negocio peor o igual que el de la competencia pero sensiblemente más caro ..... no es un negocio de futuro. Eso principalmente es lo que ocurre en España pero lo llevan en la esencia. Para los negocios hace falta humildad y éstos todavía están buscándola.
Que se jodan.


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cby2vsK8O6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (30 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Van para abajo porque un negocio peor o igual que el de la competencia pero sensiblemente más caro ..... no es un negocio de futuro. Eso principalmente es lo que ocurre en España pero lo llevan en la esencia. Para los negocios hace falta humildad y éstos todavía están buscándola.
> Que se jodan.



Todavía un directivo que conozco me decía que había que comprar TEF porque iban a arrasar con el producto Fusión. :XX::XX::XX:

Comprad que se acaban ::


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Van para abajo porque un negocio peor o igual que el de la competencia pero sensiblemente más caro ..... no es un negocio de futuro. Eso principalmente es lo que ocurre en España pero lo llevan en la esencia. Para los negocios hace falta humildad y éstos todavía están buscándola.
> Que se jodan.



Yo veo cierta mejoria, aun son muy sutiles y no estan del todo materializadas pero bueno se ve cierta intencionalidad (min 2 años) al final puede ser agua de borraja pero la intencion por lo memos la tienen.Han externalizado muchos servicios y mejorado muchas tareas. Creo que vodafone y orange dan peor servicio al cliente.


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]cby2vsK8O6k[/YOUTUBE]



Tuve el honor de conocerle en persona  es un tio bastante majo eso si no le digas nada contra el espanyol, creo que con Janus tendria alguna que otra discusion.


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo veo cierta mejoria, aun son muy sutiles y no estan del todo materializadas pero bueno se ve cierta intencionalidad (min 2 años) al final puede ser agua de borraja pero la intencion por lo memos la tienen.Han externalizado muchos servicios y mejorado muchas tareas. Creo que vodafone y orange dan peor servicio al cliente.



Todos tienen personas que no hablan mi idioma, peor servicio imposible.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Todos tienen personas que no hablan mi idioma, peor servicio imposible.



Algo han hecho. Tiempo al tiempo. Aunque lo veáis llevan mas de un año reestructurando la estructura de la empresa. Eso si allí los cambios van con lentitud ya se sabe las cosas de palacio...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía un directivo que conozco me decía que había que comprar TEF porque iban a arrasar con el producto Fusión. :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Comprad que se acaban ::



Lo que van a fusionar es nalga con nalga de forma que taponen el agujero del culo. El resto es tiempo para llenarse de mierda hasta que les salga por la boca. Ha quedado bastante bien la analogía.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues aquí hay uno...2.000 SAN compradas ayer a 5,62 vendidas hoy a 5,73....para la cena y las copas de mañana con los amigotes:Baile:
> 
> Todo un patriota8:
> 
> ...



No te olvides de hacienda....acabas de subir a lo tonto tu base del trabajo


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo veo cierta mejoria, aun son muy sutiles y no estan del todo materializadas pero bueno se ve cierta intencionalidad (min 2 años) al final puede ser agua de borraja pero la intencion por lo memos la tienen.Han externalizado muchos servicios y mejorado muchas tareas. Creo que vodafone y orange dan peor servicio al cliente.




Son mierda pura. Yo no conozco el servicio de Orange ni el de Vodafone pero basta con llamar al 1004 y es cuestión de segundos para que uno se sienta defraudado. Como preguntes algo que no esté en el manual, vas listo porque parece que el requisito para contratar a alguien en el call center es que no tenga criterio ni sepa hablar.

La competencia de Telefónica (más allá de Orange que les ha dado por el culo a base de bien durante todo el año) está en los OMVs y en Jazztel. No pueden con ellos porque no juegan en el mismo terreno de juego (el del precio). Game over.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tuve el honor de conocerle en persona  es un tio bastante majo eso si no le digas nada contra el espanyol, creo que con Janus tendria alguna que otra discusion.



Yo lo tuve de profesor. Es un fuera de serie.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Son mierda pura. Yo no conozco el servicio de Orange ni el de Vodafone pero basta con llamar al 1004 y es cuestión de segundos para que uno se sienta defraudado. Como preguntes algo que no esté en el manual, vas listo porque parece que el requisito para contratar a alguien en el call center es que no tenga criterio ni sepa hablar.
> 
> La competencia de Telefónica (más allá de Orange que les ha dado por el culo a base de bien durante todo el año) está en los OMVs y en Jazztel. No pueden con ellos porque no juegan en el mismo terreno de juego (el del precio). Game over.



Yo si los conozco y son bastante malos incluso peor que el de Telefónica. Os estáis olvidando que tef va a traer el callcenter a España. Durante este ultimo año Alierta ha puesto patas arriba la empresa, necesitan mínimo 2 años para que se noten todos esos cambios.Aun tienen muchas cosas que mejorar pero al menos no se han quedado de brazos cruzados


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo lo tuve de profesor. Es un fuera de serie.



Tuviste mucha suerte, sabe mucho de contabilidad. Tiene un estudio muy bueno publicado donde vaticina que casi todos los equipos de futbol español estan quebrados y en algun momento la burbuja sera pinchada...janus te vas a quedar sin ver a messi::


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si los conozco y son bastante malos incluso peor que el de Telefónica. Os estáis olvidando que tef va a traer el callcenter a España. Durante este ultimo año Alierta ha puesto patas arriba la empresa, necesitan mínimo 2 años para que se noten todos esos cambios.Aun tienen muchas cosas que mejorar pero al menos no se han quedado de brazos cruzados



La ultima guerra se librara en el precio y el tiempo juega en contra de esta compañia. Muchisimos viejunos siguen el telefonica por pura inercia, pero a medida que vayan desapareciendo, sus terminales desapareceran con ellos. Su nicho de mercado esta decreciendo a un ritmo increible.

Evidentemente tienen todo para ser lideres, pero es una empresa sobredimensionada y muy mal dirigida.

Al final o bajan de forma clara el precio final, o no saldran las cuentas.

Fusion es cara de ******** no entiendo como van al mercado con una oferta que no lo es.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> La ultima guerra se librara en el precio y el tiempo juega en contra de esta compañia. Muchisimos viejunos siguen el telefonica por pura inercia, pero a medida que vayan desapareciendo, sus terminales desapareceran con ellos. Su nicho de mercado esta decreciendo a un ritmo increible.
> 
> Evidentemente tienen todo para ser lideres, pero es una empresa sobredimensionada y muy mal dirigida.
> 
> ...



A mi no me parece caro. Creo que dan mejor servicio que yoigo, orange o vodafone y encima mas barato

Movistar Fusión | Oferta Combinada | Particulares | Movistar

por 60 eu con iva incluido tienes fijo y móvil. Yo ahora mismo gasto mas con tef y yoigo por separado, tengo menos minutos y menos gigas de internet en el movil ......


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo lo tuve de profesor. Es un fuera de serie.



Yo me propuse ver en persona alguna de sus conferencias cuando vi su estudio sobre la contabilidad del futbol.Verle decir que el futbol español esta quebrado es algo que no tiene precio. Es un subidon de adrenalina que tenia que verlo y palparlo en persona.Solo de imaginarme a los millones de seguidores que tiene el futbol español privados de ese opio del pueblo bufff es un sentimiento de emocion dificil de describir. Al fin dejaria de ver telediarios enteros dedicados al futbol 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytj_nXBfBgw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## villares (31 Oct 2012)

Si el precio de la accion tuviera que ver con la satisfaccion del cliente, Telefonica seria la peor parada de las grandes telecos a nivel mundial (AT&T,BT,Orange,Verizon..). 
Y no hablo del Sr. Pepito y su linea asdl. Hablo de la satisfacción de los clientes mas importantes, grandes redes de datos, contratos millonarios de MNCs.

Esta por ver si la satisfaccion del cliente tiene algo que ver con el futuro precio de la accion. Hay estudios para todos los gustos, por ejemplo Anthony Bolton en sus ultimos anyos parece que esta utilizando la investigacion de mercados para sus inversiones, informes no disponibles para la gran mayoria de los inversores.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

Alguien es cliente de la Banca March? Estoy pensando en hacerme cliente, segun veo su balance esta bastante saneado.Prefiero que el dinero de mi cuenta este respaldado por iberdrola,acerinox o ebro que por pisos en seseña. Estan aguantando bastante bien las cornadas de la crisis.Ojo al dato: "ratio de cobertura 72%"


http://www.expansion.com/2012/06/01/empresas/banca/1338552041.html


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lo tenía para el finde, pero al final se me pasó colgarlo, así que lo hago ahora. El BUND:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BUND, sin cambios en el guión:







A pesar de las directrices, manda el lateral comentado en el post que cito, pero según rompa y cómo se hayan o no respetado las mismas, podremos intentar calibrar la fuerza del movimiento que se desencadenará.

Por ejemplo, romper el canal y buscar el soporte en el suelo del lateral, independientemente de que luego vuelva a subir con fuerza, que dicho sea de paso, sería lo más probable, ayudaría a reforzar el escenario de techo en el BUND.


----------



## juanfer (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi no me parece caro. Creo que dan mejor servicio que yoigo, orange o vodafone y encima mas barato
> 
> Movistar Fusión | Oferta Combinada | Particulares | Movistar
> 
> por 60 eu con iva incluido tienes fijo y móvil. Yo ahora mismo gasto mas con tef y yoigo por separado, tengo menos minutos y menos gigas de internet en el movil ......



Vodafone te da el todo en uno con 40 eu y ademas te da terminal chulo. En fusión no dan terminales.

Ponzi, me da la sensación que Alierta te ha puesto a sueldo.

Cuando estava el vomistar llegue a tener 8 incidencias abiertas por el mismo tema que estaba mal facturado desde un principio. Siempre se devolveria el mes n+1, y vuelta a la incidencias, el tiempo que pasas hablando con el 1004 son minutos que pierdes porque no te van a solucionar nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pirata
> 
> a partir de ahora usted pasa a formar parte de Disney
> 
> Está a a la misma altura que Hanna Montana, Pluto y Campanilla


----------



## diosmercado (31 Oct 2012)

Latigazo va y latigazo viene. Mas verde, para variar. Y hoy abren los yankis... vamos a ver buenas subidas. De momento el dax en media hora pasa de no subir a subir un 1%.

Vamos a volver a catar los 8k segurisimo. Por cierto el ibex abre mañana?

Salud y buen puente.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Ahora sí que me han jodido, casi no puedo creer esto que leo ( ¿Disney? ...)


Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora sí que me han jodido, casi no puedo creer esto que leo ( ¿Disney? ...)
> 
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



business is business....


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora sí que me han jodido, casi no puedo creer esto que leo ( ¿Disney? ...)
> 
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia



Dios, que forma de joder.

Es como cuando ves el Padrino 3, dan ganas de llorar.


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2012)

A los buenos días!

La saga de la Fundación de Asimov empezó con tres libros y acabó en 9, en ellos conecta con otras series suyas que se escribieron (y cuyo tempo) está más atrás que la fundación y no le salió tan mal, aunque hay que reconocer que algunos de los libros 'nuevos' de la fundación se me hicieron un tanto aburridos, pero no me dejaron mal sabor de boca.

A estas horas tenemos volumen absolutamente ridículo y subidas sin sustancia, aunque el poco volumen que entra lo hace al 90% en largos.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> La saga de la Fundación de Asimov empezó con tres libros y acabó en 9, en ellos conecta con otras series suyas, que se escribieron y cuyo tempo está más atrás que la fundación y no le salió tan mal, aunque hay que reconocer que algunos de los libros 'nuevos' de la fundación se me hicieron un tanto aburridos, pero no me dejaron mal sabor de boca.



Pero Mulder, es que.... Lucas ha vendido los derechos .... a Disney !!!

Si las hiciera Lucas, tendríamos el riesgo de que le salieran tres tomates como los EP I, II y III. Pero al menos habría alguna esperanza.

Pero, ¿Disney? ... abandona toda esperanza ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vodafone te da el todo en uno con 40 eu y ademas te da terminal chulo. En fusión no dan terminales.
> 
> Ponzi, me da la sensación que Alierta te ha puesto a sueldo.
> 
> Cuando estava el vomistar llegue a tener 8 incidencias abiertas por el mismo tema que estaba mal facturado desde un principio. Siempre se devolveria el mes n+1, y vuelta a la incidencias, el tiempo que pasas hablando con el 1004 son minutos que pierdes porque no te van a solucionar nada.



Con iva incluido?Tef son 40 y pico eu, 60 es con el iva.Como se llama la oferta de vodafone?


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero Mulder, es que.... Lucas ha vendido los derechos .... a Disney !!!
> 
> Si las hiciera Lucas, tendríamos el riesgo de que le salieran tres tomates como los EP I, II y III. Pero al menos habría alguna esperanza.
> 
> Pero, ¿Disney? ... abandona toda esperanza ::



Si, eso si


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero Mulder, es que.... Lucas ha vendido los derechos .... a Disney !!!
> 
> Si las hiciera Lucas, tendríamos el riesgo de que le salieran tres tomates como los EP I, II y III. Pero al menos habría alguna esperanza.
> 
> Pero, ¿Disney? ... abandona toda esperanza ::



Hombre, Tron Legacy no está mal hecha (EMHO).


----------



## juanfer (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Con iva incluido?Tef son 40 y pico eu, 60 es con el iva.Como se llama la oferta de vodafone?



Vodafone: ADSL, Fijo y Móvil.

Son 40 sin iva con la @xl y 50 @l

El fusion son 49 sin iva.

Luego a los de TEF se les olvida que no te tienen que cobrar las llamadas locales y los moviles los fin de semana.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero Mulder, es que.... Lucas ha vendido los derechos .... a Disney !!!
> 
> Si las hiciera Lucas, tendríamos el riesgo de que le salieran tres tomates como los EP I, II y III. Pero al menos habría alguna esperanza.
> 
> Pero, ¿Disney? ... abandona toda esperanza ::



Siendo Disney, en vez de Guerra, será el Amor de las Galaxias.

:vomito::vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siendo Disney, en vez de Guerra, será el Amor de las Galaxias.
> 
> :vomito::vomito:


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siendo Disney, en vez de Guerra, será el Amor de las Galaxias.
> 
> :vomito::vomito:



El primer capítulo se llamará: _El abrazo de Darth Vader_ :XX: :XX:


----------



## Benditaliquidez (31 Oct 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Siendo Disney, en vez de Guerra, será el Amor de las Galaxias.
> 
> :vomito::vomito:



Tampoco es que las de StarWars fueran porno duro, creo que eran aptas para todos los públicos todas.

Y en Tron Legacy, Disney consiguió crear la atmósfera de la original (por lo menos a mí me lo pareció) y no era tan fácil, si ves la escena en la que el hijo de Flynn entra en la máquina es acojonante, y la música contribuye a crear una atmósfera que te lleva a 1982.


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tampoco es que las de StarWars fueran porno duro, creo que eran aptas para todos los públicos todas.
> 
> Y en Tron Legacy, Disney consiguió crear la atmósfera de la original (por lo menos a mí me lo pareció) y no era tan fácil, si ves la escena en la que el hijo de Flynn entra en la máquina es acojonante, y la música contribuye a crear una atmósfera que te lleva a 1982.



[YOUTUBE]BtGERie37d0[/YOUTUBE]


::


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2012)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Tampoco es que las de StarWars fueran porno duro, creo que eran aptas para todos los públicos todas.
> 
> Y en Tron Legacy, Disney consiguió crear la atmósfera de la original (por lo menos a mí me lo pareció) y no era tan fácil, si ves la escena en la que el hijo de Flynn entra en la máquina es acojonante, y la música contribuye a crear una atmósfera que te lleva a 1982.



No eran duras, pero imaginate por un momento lo que va a hacer Diney con la escena de "Luke, yo soy tu padre".

Luke tomará de la mano a su padre, se abrazarán y decidirán que a partir de ahora dedicarán el resto de sus vidas a recuperar el tiempo perdido. :XX:

Hablando de todo un poco, ¿conocéis la saga de libros "La estrella de los guardianes"?

Siempre se le ha acusado de ser un plagio de Star Wars, hay un personaje que es muyyyyy parecido a Darth Vader.

Os la recomiendo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

Será algo así:

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vK5CTd0OVLw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Vodafone: ADSL, Fijo y Móvil.
> 
> Son 40 sin iva con la @xl y 50 @l
> 
> ...



Es mas barata la oferta de tef.Mira la tarifa de datos de vodafone, movistar les gana. Ademas vodafone limita las llamadas del fijo ya,sean a fijos o moviles.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Santo Jato de la caída a cuatro patas.... pero, ¿ de dónde ha sacado eso, DON ?




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será algo así:
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vK5CTd0OVLw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Santo Jato de la caída a cuatro patas.... pero, ¿ de dónde ha sacado eso, DON ?



jinterné que es mu jrande!
_
agggh and it stinks in here... oh vader!!
_
_I'm such an idiot_ :XX:

_I confused the symbol with my cloack_ ULTRA LOL


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2012)

Una peli de star wars cada 2 años...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2012)

Aquí vemos a George firmando con la pluma de DonPepito







Pura alegría la del hombre...


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Oct 2012)

Hoy no habláis del guano?
Os veo más preocupados por Disney Star Wars ...

S2s


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hoy no habláis del guano?
> Os veo más preocupados por Disney Star Wars ...
> 
> S2s



Que Star Wars haya caído en manos de Disney, ya es un guano :´(


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Oct 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El primer capítulo se llamará: _El abrazo de Darth Vader_ :XX: :XX:



Yo voto mas por "*Darth Vader contra Winnie the Pooh, la venganza de los Ewooks*."


----------



## Crash (31 Oct 2012)

No será peor que lo que le hicieron a Guybrush Threepwood (el personaje, no el forero) de Monkey Island 2 a Monkey Island 3, nunca lo superé.


----------



## kemao2 (31 Oct 2012)

Con la calma en los mercados sube el volumen. Octubre será un buen mes en cuantio volumen y subida bursatil.La prohibición de cortos no ha impedido que octubre sea el 3º mes con mas volumen del año. 


la negociación sube un 15% en octubre 


A falta de los datos definitivos que clausuren el mes, el efectivo que los inversores han intercambiado diariamente ronda los 3.210 millones de euros de media, situando a octubre como el tercer mejor mes del año por negocio. Por la bolsa española sólo circuló más dinero durante abril y julio, al menos de media diaria (ver gráfico). 








El inversor vuelve tímidamente a bolsa: la negociación sube un 15% en octubre - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Crash dijo:


> No será peor que lo que le hicieron a Guybrush Threepwood (el personaje, no el forero) de Monkey Island 2 a Monkey Island 3, nunca lo superé.




Sí, la verdad.... está más o menos "ahí-ahí" con la subnormalización que ha sufrido SuperLópez en los últimos años (comparar los primeros episodios con los más recientes) y no digamos ya el desastre sin paliativos de Astérix y Obélix tras la muerte de Goscinni (comparar los episodios en donde él era el guionista con, digamos, "El cielo se cae sobre nuestras cabezas". Sin comentarios)

Pero lo del pobre Guybrush es de traca.... dónde quedó aquel pirata sobrio y a VGA 16 colores de MI1.... MZMM, qué duda cabe.


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, la verdad.... está más o menos "ahí-ahí" con la subnormalización que ha sufrido SuperLópez en los últimos años (comparar los primeros episodios con los más recientes) y no digamos ya el desastre sin paliativos de Astérix y Obélix tras la muerte de Goscinni (comparar los episodios en donde él era el guionista con, digamos, "El cielo se cae sobre nuestras cabezas". Sin comentarios)
> 
> Pero lo del pobre Guybrush es de traca.... dónde quedó aquel pirata sobrio y a VGA 16 colores de MI1.... MZMM, qué duda cabe.



Una aclaración maese, "El cielo se cae sobre nuestras cabezas" nunca fue escrito, ¿me ha leido bien? NUNCA. :S:S :´´´(

Es como las leyendas de secuelas de la peli de los inmortales, matrix, no se que tonterida sobre unos midiclorianos o la tercera película de alien con un alien perro. Leyendas, no existen, NO EXISTEN!!!!! :S:S :´´´(


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2012)

¿Qué países están acumulando más riqueza en forma de reservas en divisas? - EL ABRAZO DEL KOALA - Cotizalia.com

alguien sabe q esta pasando en polonia y turquia? burbuja inmobiliaria? fondos europeos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí puede haber trampa... Se ha movido quizás más dinero porque los precios son más caros, pero indudablemente ha bajado el número de operaciones.

A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Oct 2012)

que frikazos tenemos por aquí. :fiufiu:

aun guardo algunos superlopez de los primeros. y los que se han perdido..

la suerte de dejar de ser tan joven es que no percibes el ocaso de algunos comics como superlopez o lo que comentaban de asterix.


----------



## kemao2 (31 Oct 2012)

EL volumen desde siempre se mide en dinero y no en papel. . Igual por eso tambien ha bajado la liquidez desde el boom........ SI todas las empresas hacen un split tambien subiría el movimiento de acciones pero no el dinero que es lo importante. 





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí puede haber trampa... Se ha movido quizás más dinero porque los precios son más caros, pero indudablemente ha bajado el número de operaciones.
> 
> A otro perro con ese hueso.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

En mi opinión, han sido dos cosas distintas (aunque con el mismo resultado lamentable).

SuperLópez se empezó a joder cuando a Jan se le fue la pinza y le dió por convertir un cómic - que por definición debe entretener a sus lectores - en una extensión o reflejo de sus propias ideas o personalidad. 

A nadie le importa si a Jan le gusta viajar y hacer turismo por España, o si está en contra de las drogas, o en contra del sistema actual de partidos políticos. Todas esas opiniones son muy respetables, pero es que el tío te mete un cómic con cada uno de esos temas, y lo que queda es un engendro.

Lo de Astérix es otro animal completamente diferente. A la muerte de Goscinni, Uderzo debió haber cerrado el cómic tal y como estaba, por respeto al guionista y a los lectores, y también como pequeño homenaje póstumo. 

Pero no, el tío se lía la manta a la cabeza, y se pone a sacar números nuevos. Si existen dibujantes y existen guionistas, es precisamente por eso, porque unos dibujan, y los otros hacen guiones. Un dibujante metido a guionista porqueyolovalgo sólo puede llevar a cosas como.... bueno, como "El Cielo se cae sobre nuestras cabezas".

Un final tristísimo para un grande como ese cómic.



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que frikazos tenemos por aquí. :fiufiu:
> 
> aun guardo algunos superlopez de los primeros. y los que se han perdido..
> 
> la suerte de dejar de ser tan joven es que no percibes el ocaso de algunos comics como superlopez o lo que comentaban de asterix.


----------



## Crash (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero lo del pobre Guybrush es de traca.... dónde quedó aquel pirata sobrio y a VGA 16 colores de MI1.... MZMM, qué duda cabe.



Yo lo jugué también en 16 colores, pero hace unos años cogí por ahí la versión de 256.

Más nostalgia, una aventura que en uno de los primeros pasos había que llevar pescado a una gaviota para conseguir... sí, guano. Heart of China.

Primera tarjeta de sonido, una Ad-lib clónica, con un condensador cerámico quemado, aún funciona. Potenciómetro para volumen y clavija para altavoces/auriculares grande, no de 3.5mm. Luego la SBPro 2.0. Luego de segunda mano la Gravis Ultrasound Classic.

Otros juegos que no se han nombrado, King's Quest V: Absence Makes the Heart Go Yonder!, por ejemplo, con el sauce llorón del principio.

O el Leisure Suit Larry.

E inspirado en Star Wars, la saga Wing Commander, para mí muy entretenida, teniendo que hacer múltiples ajustes de memoria para poder oir las voces digitalizadas (en un 386).


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Oct 2012)

Crash dijo:


> O el Leisure Suit Larry.



mítico cuando subías a la habitación de la puta y la palmabas de sífilis


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Recuerdo bien aquella época, año 90. Sierra con su King's Quest V, que flipamos todos con los fondos en VGA 256, y el Wing Commander, mítico. Eran ambos de aquella quinta, sí...

El Leisure Suit Larry fue el _primer_ juego que yo vi nunca en un 8086 compatible. Era monocromo y con unidades de 5 1/4'' (no era mío) y MS-DOS 2.x, lo recuerdo perfectamente aún cuando creo que hablo del año '87...




Crash dijo:


> Yo lo jugué también en 16 colores, pero hace unos años cogí por ahí la versión de 256.
> 
> Más nostalgia, una aventura que en uno de los primeros pasos había que llevar pescado a una gaviota para conseguir... sí, guano. Heart of China.
> 
> ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En mi opinión, han sido dos cosas distintas (aunque con el mismo resultado lamentable).
> 
> SuperLópez se empezó a joder cuando a Jan se le fue la pinza y le dió por convertir un cómic - que por definición debe entretener a sus lectores - en una extensión o reflejo de sus propias ideas o personalidad.
> 
> ...



Un par de años atrás me compre unos tomos de superhumor con varias historietas cada uno, en la ultima planta del corte ingles, de rebajas. Son historietas de las ultimas, y es como ud. lo cuenta.

Aquella magia de los primeros cómics despareció . :´(


----------



## aksarben (31 Oct 2012)

Crash dijo:


> E inspirado en Star Wars, la saga Wing Commander, para mí muy entretenida, teniendo que hacer múltiples ajustes de memoria para poder oir las voces digitalizadas (en un 386).



Esos ajustes del config.sys y el autoexec.bat para liberar el máximo de memoria base, la memoria expandida... qué recuerdos. Terminé siendo un profesional, sacaba mejores resultados que el memmaker... (lagrimita)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> EL volumen desde siempre se mide en dinero y no en papel. . Igual por eso tambien ha bajado la liquidez desde el boom........ SI todas las empresas hacen un split tambien subiría el movimiento de acciones pero no el dinero que es lo importante.



Mmmmm, pues no se, lo mismo me equivoco. Lo que yo veo es que no se con que intención  la gente se mete en el ibex (y por que compra tan caro), pero lo que si se es que hay menos gente desde la prohibición de cortos, menos liquidez.



Pero viendo esa gráfica lo que se aprecia es un gran fake de subida. Lo levantan con poco dinero un 10%, luego con casi el doble solo un 4% y con casi todo el volumen de agosto lo suben un 1.6% :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Un par de años atrás me compre unos tomos de superhumor con varias historietas cada uno, en la ultima planta del corte ingles, de rebajas. Son historietas de las ultimas, y es como ud. lo cuenta.
> 
> Aquella magia de los primeros cómics despareció . :´(





Es que si al menos los cómics hubieran sido una mierda, pues vale, a nadie le habría importado el asunto.

Pero es que SuperLópez ha tenido historietas descojonantes, buenísimas, ácidas a más no poder. Que ese cómic haya acabado arrastrándose lamentablemente por las librerías merced a la cabezonería y al egocentrismo de su autor, pues da todavía más rabia.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2012)

maese no estaremos en la mítica trampa mistica de los 73xx


----------



## Crash (31 Oct 2012)

Qué fallo, nada más ver la secuencia de lanzamiento de naves en Wing Commander he recordado que estaba inspirado en Galactica, y no Star Wars.

Wing Commander 1: Mission 1 - Cinematics - YouTube

Wing Commander 1: Mission 1 - Combat action - YouTube


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que si al menos los cómics hubieran sido una mierda, pues vale, a nadie le habría importado el asunto.
> 
> Pero es que SuperLópez ha tenido historietas descojonantes, buenísimas, ácidas a más no poder. Que ese cómic haya acabado arrastrándose lamentablemente por las librerías merced a la cabezonería y al egocentrismo de su autor, pues da todavía más rabia.



Es usted hombre sabio maese, es usted hombre sabio.

En superlopez al menos puedo decir que no he tenido que sufrir lo que está contando. Pero lo del último de asterix, que por supuesto NO LEÍ porque NO EXISTE... Dios, que horror, que pesadilla...


----------



## peseteuro (31 Oct 2012)

Vaya forma de redactar un titular !!! :: ambigüedad total

*"Esma decidirá prolongar tres meses más la prohibición a los bajistas en Bolsa"*


Esma decidir prolongar tres meses ms la prohibicin a los bajistas en Bolsa



Y la noticia real es:

La European Securities and Markets Authority (ESMA) O Autoridad Europea de Valores y Mercados, decidirá mañana *si *prolonga durante tres meses más la prohibición de operaciones bajistas en la bolsa española, tras la petición del supervisor español (CNMV). Fuentes cercanas al proceso apuntan que se alargará la prohibición hasta febrero en una operaciones que apuestan por la bajada de los valores.


Ahí queda también para alguien que ayer comentó como que estaba claro que la prohibición seguía si o si hasta el 31 de Diciembre. 

Mañana sabremos el resultado pero no creo que la ESMA acepte los argumentos de la CNMV porque no tienen fundamento alguno


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Caray, sí que le veo a Ud. afectado por el "innombrable"...

Aunque ahora que me pongo a pensar en ese cómic....

Joder, es que es infame.

Es que es un puto insulto.

Es que el cabrón del Uderzo no tiene perdón de Dios, ni de los Mercados, ni de ninguna otra entidad superior a la que podamos hacer alusión.





Burbujilimo dijo:


> Es usted hombre sabio maese, es usted hombre sabio.
> 
> En superlopez al menos puedo decir que no he tenido que sufrir lo que está contando. Pero lo del último de asterix, que por supuesto NO LEÍ porque NO EXISTE... Dios, que horror, que pesadilla...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## kemao2 (31 Oct 2012)

ALgunos no tienen el conocimiento y dudan. :fiufiu:





peseteuro dijo:


> Vaya forma de redactar un titular !!! :: ambigüedad total
> 
> *"Esma decidirá prolongar tres meses más la prohibición a los bajistas en Bolsa"*
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2012)

empiezo a tener problemas de paginado


----------



## mataresfacil (31 Oct 2012)

Alguien sabe si esto es bueno o malo? a priori parece malo.




> Gamesa ha suscrito un contrato con el banco Santander para la gestión de su autocartera por el cual la entidad podrá realizar operaciones sobre acciones del fabricante de aerogeneradores en los mercados españoles a través de su filial de Investment Bolsa.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe si esto es bueno o malo? a priori parece malo.



Vamos que le alquila las acciones para cortos


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> empiezo a tener problemas de paginado



Aguanta como un hombre durante el día de hoy ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



George lucas en la foto es la alegria de la huerta. Muchas veces una imagen dice mas que mil palabras. Vaya 2012. Siempre podra cambiar a r2d2 por goofie.Anda si han vestido al robot de minie. Ya me costo asimilar el philadelphia de milka pero esto si que no tiene precio


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2012)

Vaya picado han hecho...ouch

The Walt Disney Company: NYSEIS quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2012)

Tampoco dramaticeis tanto con lo de Disney... nunca he podido acabar ninguna peli de StarWars... un poco rollo, no? Son como el Ibex estos dias... vaya muermo!!!

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2012)

Otra vez se va dejando el alma...

Facebook Inc: NASDAQ:FB quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Episodio V, LCASC.... episodio V, por el amor de LOL .... ahí radica toda la pasión por SW ::



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tampoco dramaticeis tanto con lo de Disney... nunca he podido acabar ninguna peli de StarWars... un poco rollo, no? Son como el Ibex estos dias... vaya muermo!!!
> 
> Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Episodio V, LCASC.... episodio V, por el amor de LOL .... ahí radica toda la pasión por SW ::



Pero tengo que ver las 4 anteriores...? O puedo comenzar directamente por la quinta...? 

Gracias!


----------



## wetpiñata (31 Oct 2012)

Coming soon...





Luke, I'm Your Father On Ice





Chewbacca The musical


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Oct 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero tengo que ver las 4 anteriores...? O puedo comenzar directamente por la quinta...?
> 
> Gracias!



Empieza por el episodio IV. Luego ves el V y luego el VI.

Sin duda la V es la mejor película de todas, pero a mi el episodio VI también me emocionó muchísimo, pero claro, lo vi (por primera vez) siendo muy pequeñajo y me marcó.

El I, II y III de la nueva trilogia te los puedes ahorrar. Aunque a mí particularmente por el II y el III no guillotinaría a George Lucas. Por el I sin dudarlo.

PD: maese pollastre, tengo TODOS los comics de asterix hasta el innombrable. Y ese lo aparté del resto. Todavía no lo he quemado, pero poco me falta...


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2012)

Pooooooooooooonzi

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...359587-bbva-realmente-jodido.html#post7559799


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2012)

Sentimiento de Mercado

Wop, wop.


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2012)

Como siempre que escucho algún rumor en el bar se lo cuento aquí:fiufiu:

Un importante director de un periódico de tirada nacional pasará a estar en paro8:


----------



## DoctorGonzo (31 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Como siempre que escucho algún rumor en el bar se lo cuento aquí:fiufiu:
> 
> Un importante director de un periódico de tirada nacional pasará a estar en paro8:








::
[YOUTUBE]vjafFy3vQvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Wop, wop.



votado bearish


----------



## kemao2 (31 Oct 2012)

paulistano dijo:


> Como siempre que escucho algún rumor en el bar se lo cuento aquí:fiufiu:
> 
> Un importante director de un periódico de tirada nacional pasará a estar en paro8:




NO es PJ sino el director de El Pais.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> votado bearish



He votado bajista ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (31 Oct 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Wop, wop.



¿Semana de elecciones USA? (y para llevar la contraria) Alcista.

Eso si, a partir del martes a última hora cambiamos de tercio a bajista.


----------



## paulistano (31 Oct 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> NO es PJ sino el director de El Pais.



Todo rumor debe confirmarse en el tiempo...y como todo rumor por unas decisiones u otras, puede quedar en nadaienso:

Si la segunda frase de tu afirmación es cierta, entonces ya son dos a la calle:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (31 Oct 2012)

peseteuro dijo:


> Vaya forma de redactar un titular !!! :: ambigüedad total
> 
> *"Esma decidirá prolongar tres meses más la prohibición a los bajistas en Bolsa"*
> 
> ...



Solo hay dos bolsas que prohiben cortos Grecia y España.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tuviste mucha suerte, sabe mucho de contabilidad. Tiene un estudio muy bueno publicado donde vaticina que casi todos los equipos de futbol español estan quebrados y en algun momento la burbuja sera pinchada...janus te vas a quedar sin ver a messi::



Lo tuve en Análisis de estados financieros y creo que después en Auditoría, estamos hablando del año 97 y para las fechas no soy bueno ::
Recuerdo que me quedé :8: cuando explicó la operación de venta del Triangle (un terreno que comprende el triángulo de las calles Pelayo, Bergara y Plaza Cataluña) de la cual fue su despacho el encargado del asesoramiento. Una explicación en medio de una clase hace 15 años, pero aún me queda en mente como "simplemente" urbanizando un terreno (poner las tuberías del agua, luz y gas) se pueden ahorrar muchos millones de pesetas de la época en la tributación de las plusvalías. Desconozco si aquella normativa que permitía este ahorro aún está vigente, pero ya te digo que la explicación de aquella tarde todavía la recuerdo.

Buenas tardes


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será algo así:
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vK5CTd0OVLw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> :XX:



Encuentran cada cosa en el internete :XX:

No se ha planteado utilizar este talento en otros menesteres más lucrativos? :rolleye:


----------



## LCIRPM (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> George lucas en la foto es la alegria de la huerta. Muchas veces una imagen dice mas que mil palabras. Vaya 2012. Siempre podra cambiar a r2d2 por goofie.Anda si han vestido al robot de minie. Ya me costo asimilar el philadelphia de milka pero esto si que no tiene precio



Este estaria más contento


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Esos ajustes del config.sys y el autoexec.bat para liberar el máximo de memoria base, la memoria expandida... qué recuerdos. Terminé siendo un profesional, sacaba mejores resultados que el memmaker... (lagrimita)



juas, yo tenía dos config y dos autoexec para memoria EMS y XMS, dependiendo de lo que pidiese el juego.

Por cierto, odiaba toda la saga de King Quest, como después odié toda la saga del Final Fantasy.
Y me hice todos los Wing Commander..... tengo facturas de joysticks que así lo certifican


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Encuentran cada cosa en el internete :XX:
> 
> No se ha planteado utilizar este talento en otros menesteres más lucrativos? :rolleye:



En el mundo del porno ya está todo inventado. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

Mañana mes nuevo, tengan cuidado!


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En el mundo del porno ya está todo inventado. ::



Qué mente más sucia :cook: :ouch:







Yo pensaba en pillar superofertas para viajar..... ahora que estoy mirando de ir a NY por Xmas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y yo! No se por qué he escrito eso :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

¿Qué habéis tocado? Vaya velote :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2012)

menuda raya


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Oct 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2012)

JA JA

Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]	


*Otra de errores. El ADP se equivoca y hace pública la revisión de su dato de septiembre que pasa de 162.000 a 88.000.*

Menudo susto nos hemos llevado. Recordemos que se ha aliado con Moody's para mejorar la fiabilidad, pero este tipo de revisiones de cerca 50% de diferencia... sigue sin ser fiable..

*Hay que se un puto troll para esto
*


----------



## LÁNGARO (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Qué mente más sucia :cook: :ouch:
> 
> Yo pensaba en pillar superofertas para viajar..... ahora que estoy mirando de ir a NY por Xmas.



Yo quiero ir el año que viene.
si alguien ha ido, me han comentado que puede salir mucho mas barato si en vez de ir directamente a NY se vuela a otra ciudad de la costa y desde alli ir con transporte interno ya sea avion otren.


----------



## kemao2 (31 Oct 2012)

¿Que credibilidad tiene una agencia que da datos con desviaciones del 50%?. O que se tomen mas tiempo para publicar el dato o destinen mas medios pero eso no es nada serio, es totalmente bananero y no se puede tomar en serio sus datos. 

Además es de puro sentido común, no hay mas que ver los datos empresariales como van o incluso el dato de comercio exterior de EEUU. Se inventan ese dato y así sostienen la bolsa hasta que se descubre el pufo. 





Pepitoria dijo:


> JA JA
> 
> Qué pasa?	[Imprimir]
> 
> ...


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Oct 2012)

A que hora entra el jato?


----------



## kemao2 (31 Oct 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> A que hora entra el jato?




Desde las 20:38 ya puede entrar. Espero que no se vaya de puente y nos muestre su conosimiento. :fiufiu:inocho:


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

Me llamaran loco por lo que pienso decir a continuación pero me voy a arriesgar. Creo en 2013 veremos los precios mas atractivos de bienes raices de toda nuestra vida. En el ultimo mes he visto unos cuantos zulos infravaloradas y en buenas zonas (No me pidais que publique ofertas porque no lo voy a hacer al menos de momento mientras continué en mitad de negociaciones, cuando me decida por uno entonces os dejare alguna joya y os aseguro que os vais a asustar )

El Oráculo apuesta por la vivienda: Buffett quiere crear la mayor inmobiliaria de EEUU - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

¿Estás buscando piso de propiedad por Madrid?



ponzi dijo:


> Me llamaran loco por lo que pienso decir a continuación pero me voy a arriesgar. Creo en 2013 veremos los precios mas atractivos de bienes raices de toda nuestra vida. En el ultimo mes he visto unos cuantos zulos infravaloradas y en buenas zonas (No me pidais que publique ofertas porque no lo voy a hacer al menos de momento mientras continué en mitad de negociaciones, cuando me decida por uno entonces os dejare alguna joya y os aseguro que os vais a asustar )
> 
> El Oráculo apuesta por la vivienda: Buffett quiere crear la mayor inmobiliaria de EEUU - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me llamaran loco por lo que pienso decir a continuación pero me voy a arriesgar. Creo en 2013 veremos los precios mas atractivos de bienes raices de toda nuestra vida. En el ultimo mes he visto unos cuantos zulos infravaloradas y en buenas zonas (No me pidais que publique ofertas porque no lo voy a hacer al menos de momento mientras continué en mitad de negociaciones, cuando me decida por uno entonces os dejare alguna joya y os aseguro que os vais a asustar )
> 
> El Oráculo apuesta por la vivienda: Buffett quiere crear la mayor inmobiliaria de EEUU - elEconomista.es



Pues yo no veo chollos de momento.


2013 
4% AL 10% IVA
FIN desgrabacion vivienda habitual

Si hay que descontar todo eso va a ser mucho mas descuento.


----------



## tesorero (31 Oct 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me llamaran loco por lo que pienso decir a continuación pero me voy a arriesgar. Creo en 2013 veremos los precios mas atractivos de bienes raices de toda nuestra vida. En el ultimo mes he visto unos cuantos zulos infravaloradas y en buenas zonas (No me pidais que publique ofertas porque no lo voy a hacer al menos de momento mientras continué en mitad de negociaciones, cuando me decida por uno entonces os dejare alguna joya y os aseguro que os vais a asustar )
> 
> El Oráculo apuesta por la vivienda: Buffett quiere crear la mayor inmobiliaria de EEUU - elEconomista.es



Te doy la razón, aunque quizás sea antes. Con lo pepitos que somos en España, ya con la noticia del Buffet tenemos más que de sobra para decir que la construcción tira para arriba... porque como Buffett, que es un tío de mundo se mete ahí, por algo será...


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues yo no veo chollos de momento.
> 
> 
> 2013
> ...



Apenas estoy analizando la bolsa y el motivo es que estoy dedicando mi tiempo libre casi en exclusividad a ver pisos. Hay cosas majas a poco mas que bajen seran excelentes compras.Hay que saber buscar


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Estás buscando piso de propiedad por Madrid?



Si por Madrid


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2012)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues yo no veo chollos de momento.
> 
> 
> 2013
> ...



Es casi un 20% que "subirá" el precio el año que viene. Es un buen ahorro si pillas algún zulo de banco. La cuestión es: ¿Y si en un futuro próximo quitan la deducción a todo el mundo? No me parece comprensible que continuen con esta medida cuando están retirando tratamientos médicos por falta de fondos.


----------



## rulifu (31 Oct 2012)

*OWNED*
Dónde están las gacelas de Octubre?

El Ibex 35 gana en octubre un 1,74%, pero pierde un 8,44% en lo que lleva de ao

_

El Ibex 35 gana en octubre un 1,74%, pero pierde un 8,44% en lo que lleva de año

En vísperas del Puente de Todos los Santos y final del mes de octubre, el Ibex 35 cerró casi plano con una subida del 0,11% hasta los 7.831 puntos y cierra el mes ganando un 1,74%.La prima de riesgo, por su parte, se relajó hoy ligeramente hasta los 417,7 puntos básicos y la rentabilidad del bono español a 10 años apenas se movió del 5,64%.
[MenÃ©ame]
Carlos Manso / Economa, mercados. Informacin de utilidad en Invertia.com
Miércoles, 31 de Octubre de 2012 - 17:59 h.

El selectivo madrileño cerró este miércoles prácticamente plano, con una subida del 0,11% hasta los 7.832 puntos. Sin embargo, en lo que lleva de año la Bolsa ha caído un 8,44% aunque en el mes ganó un 1,74%. La prima de riesgo, por su parte, se relajó ligeramente hasta los 417,7 puntos básicos y la rentabilidad del bono español a 10 años apenas se movió permaneciendo en el 5,64%.

La sesión de este miércoles, víspera del Puente de Todos los Santos, ha tenido entre sus principales referentes los resultados empresariales, entre ellos, los de BBVA que informó antes de la apertura de una reducción en su beneficio del 47,3% menos por las provisiones del ladrillo y Banesto que ganó también un 83,2% menos. También presentaron sus cuentas compañías del selectivo como Grifols, que cuadruplicó sus ganancias hasta los 197,34 millones de euros o Abertis; que anunció unos beneficios de 1003 millones de euros, un 69% más que en el mismo periodo de 2011. Todo ello entre un creciente optimismo por parte de Rajoy, que declaró en el Congreso que no pediría el rescate en lo que queda del año o las declaraciones del ministro de Economía, Luis de Guindos, que el PIB caerá menos del 1,5% previsto.

En el Ibex 35, los valores bancarios registraron comportamientos diversos: El BBVA subió un 1,82%, Bankinter cedió un 0,72%, mientras Bankia se revalorizó un 0,61% y Caixabank caía un 1,02%. Banco Santander, por su parte, subía un 0,35% y Sabadell un 0,59%. Banco Popular continúo con su viacrucis bursátil y cayó un 0,25%.Entre las cotizadas que más cedieron estuvieron Arcelormittal, que cayó un 6,52% y que informó de una caída de beneficios del 92% y una reducción del dividendo del 73%. Le siguieron Acerinox y Acciona, que cayeron un 3,71% y un 2,17%, respectivamente. En el lado de las ganancias, destacaron Sacyr que se revalorizó un 3,65% seguido por IAG (+3,21%) y FCC (+2,75%).

MERCADO CONTINUO Y BOLSAS EUROPEAS

En el mercado continuo destacaron las subidas de Grupo Ezentis con un 4,71%, seguido de Dinamia Capital con un 4,01% y Sacyr, que se revalorizó un 3,65%. En el lado de las caídas, Reyal Urbis cedió un 10,13% tras la Seda de Barcelona que cayó un 7,76% y Arcelormittal que cedió un 6,52%.

Entre las principales plazas europeas sólo registraron cierres positivos junto a Madrid, la bolsa de Milán que subió un 0,12%. París cayó un 0,87%, Fráncfort un 0,33%, Amsterdam un 0,48% y Londres un 1,15%.

En el mercado de divisas el euro cerró a 1,29 dólares, mientras el Barril de Brent cotizó a 108,96 dólares y el oro se intercambió a 1724,35 dólares la onza.
_


----------



## juanfer (31 Oct 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es casi un 20% que "subirá" el precio el año que viene. Es un buen ahorro si pillas algún zulo de banco. La cuestión es: ¿Y si en un futuro próximo quitan la deducción a todo el mundo? No me parece comprensible que continuen con esta medida cuando están retirando tratamientos médicos por falta de fondos.



En la zona cero el Fabra ya ha quitado la mitad de esa deducción para todos a partir del año que viene. El tramo autonomico.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (31 Oct 2012)

Primero que nada saluarles a todos, a los antiguos miembros y a los más nuevos, ya que hace muchísimo tiempo que no conectaba pero hoy, joder me he puesto nostálgico y todo leyéndoles sobre los juegos de ayer y de siempre. Mira que los sigo desde hace tiempo aunque no tenga mucho que aportar, por eso ni me logeo, puesto que ni siquiera estoy en modo paper trading, estoy totalmente fuera de mercado, ahora no tengo posibles para ello pero siempre aprendo mucho de vosotros, y me sigue gustando este mundillo, hecho de menos a ilustres del foro, a los grandes leoncios, a zuloman, a debianita, y a todos los que me dejo en el tintero pero hoy ya no me pude resistir y quiero compartir con todos ustedes un grato recuerdo de un juego que me hizo pasar buenos momentos, el Maniac Mansion, ese fue épico para mi, aunque también estaban buenos juegos de la época como era el Goody, los primeros Flight Simulator, que gratos recuerdos en casa de uno amigos con un AMSTRAD CPC 6128 de 3'5 y luego más tarde ya en mi casa con mi primer ordenador un AMSTRAD PC 1512 de 5,25 y el susodicho Maniac, esos recuerdos no se olvidan.

Lo dicho, muy buenos recuerdos. Ahora a seguir aprendiendo.

Cuídense.



pollastre dijo:


> Recuerdo bien aquella época, año 90. Sierra con su King's Quest V, que flipamos todos con los fondos en VGA 256, y el Wing Commander, mítico. Eran ambos de aquella quinta, sí...
> 
> El Leisure Suit Larry fue el _primer_ juego que yo vi nunca en un 8086 compatible. Era monocromo y con unidades de 5 1/4'' (no era mío) y MS-DOS 2.x, lo recuerdo perfectamente aún cuando creo que hablo del año '87...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Oct 2012)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El maniac es mu jrande!


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2012)

Largo me lo fiáis, amigo Sancho 

Ha citado Ud. a un clásico de culto, a Maniac Mansion. Sinceramente, en el mundo del videojuego hay pocos tipos como Tim Schafer. No quisiera, Dios me libre, relegar al cajón del olvido a Ron Gilbert (otro genio, pero éste más en el plano técnico).... pero Tim Schafer, como sus guiones y sus historias, pocas.

A fin de cuentas hablamos del mismo tío de Full Throttle... Day of the Tentacle (ojito, para mí seria candidata a la mejor point'n'click de la historia) y nada menos que... Grim Fandango. No son videojuegos, son arte.

Un tipo de esos, esto es... un tipo que vale de verdad... es que se mete a hacer cualquier cosa, y lo borda. Hete ahí el valor del talento, del verdadero talento en las personas. Schafer se metió en un lío con Psychonauts, y no sólo salió ileso, sino que hizo un puto juegazo (recomiendo encarecidamente a _cualquiera_ que le dé una oportunidad a ese juego. No se arrepentirá.)

Cuestión (y época, y tecnología aparte) es Goody, que pertenece sin duda a otra era dorada, pero diferente de la anterior. 

No me "empiece" con los '80, que me pongo tontorrón ::::

Tantas cosas hemos perdido


EL_LIMITE dijo:


> pero hoy ya no me pude resistir y quiero compartir con todos ustedes un grato recuerdo de un juego que me hizo pasar buenos momentos, el Maniac Mansion, ese fue épico para mi, aunque también estaban buenos juegos de la época como era el Goody, los primeros Flight Simulator, que gratos recuerdos en casa de uno amigos con un AMSTRAD CPC 6128 de 3'5 y luego más tarde ya en mi casa con mi primer ordenador un AMSTRAD PC 1512 de 5,25 y el susodicho Maniac, esos recuerdos no se olvidan.
> 
> Lo dicho, muy buenos recuerdos. Ahora a seguir aprendiendo.
> 
> Cuídense.


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2012)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Primero que nada saluarles a todos, a los antiguos miembros y a los más nuevos, ya que hace muchísimo tiempo que no conectaba pero hoy, joder me he puesto nostálgico y todo leyéndoles sobre los juegos de ayer y de siempre. Mira que los sigo desde hace tiempo aunque no tenga mucho que aportar, por eso ni me logeo, puesto que ni siquiera estoy en modo paper trading, estoy totalmente fuera de mercado, ahora no tengo posibles para ello pero siempre aprendo mucho de vosotros, y me sigue gustando este mundillo, hecho de menos a ilustres del foro, a los grandes leoncios, a zuloman, a debianita, y a todos los que me dejo en el tintero pero hoy ya no me pude resistir y quiero compartir con todos ustedes un grato recuerdo de un juego que me hizo pasar buenos momentos, el Maniac Mansion, ese fue épico para mi, aunque también estaban buenos juegos de la época como era el Goody, los primeros Flight Simulator, que gratos recuerdos en casa de uno amigos con un AMSTRAD CPC 6128 de 3'5 y luego más tarde ya en mi casa con mi primer ordenador un AMSTRAD PC 1512 de 5,25 y el susodicho Maniac, esos recuerdos no se olvidan.
> 
> Lo dicho, muy buenos recuerdos. Ahora a seguir aprendiendo.
> 
> Cuídense.



¿Te refieres al Flight Simulator que venìa en un disco de 5.25" y era autoarrancable? Yo le dediqué muchas horas a ese juego y también a la siguiente versión que conseguì original y aun conservo. También jugué al maniac mansión, larry, kings quest, space quest, etc. Ademàs también he sido fan de Mortadelo, Superlopez, Asterix,ucky Luke, etc.

Y también me pasé el monkey island !!!!

También confguré El config.sys y el autoexec.bat E incluso hacìa chistes de vìrgenes con el himem.sys 

En fin, que le he dado a todo,panda de frikis :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Nov 2012)

Poooooooleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :XX:


----------



## tarrito (1 Nov 2012)

la madre que ....

subpoleeeeeeee


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

Yo aparte de los juegos del Amiga, los que recuerdo con más cariño son los de mi Sony Hit Bit 75HB y la vacilada que les pegaba a los amigos del spectrum y el Amstrad con mis cartuchos de Konami 

Y para clásicos el Jet Set Willy










EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Primero que nada saluarles a todos, a los antiguos miembros y a los más nuevos, ya que hace muchísimo tiempo que no conectaba pero hoy, joder me he puesto nostálgico y todo leyéndoles sobre los juegos de ayer y de siempre. Mira que los sigo desde hace tiempo aunque no tenga mucho que aportar, por eso ni me logeo, puesto que ni siquiera estoy en modo paper trading, estoy totalmente fuera de mercado, ahora no tengo posibles para ello pero siempre aprendo mucho de vosotros, y me sigue gustando este mundillo, hecho de menos a ilustres del foro, a los grandes leoncios, a zuloman, a debianita, y a todos los que me dejo en el tintero pero hoy ya no me pude resistir y quiero compartir con todos ustedes un grato recuerdo de un juego que me hizo pasar buenos momentos, el Maniac Mansion, ese fue épico para mi, aunque también estaban buenos juegos de la época como era el Goody, los primeros Flight Simulator, que gratos recuerdos en casa de uno amigos con un AMSTRAD CPC 6128 de 3'5 y luego más tarde ya en mi casa con mi primer ordenador un AMSTRAD PC 1512 de 5,25 y el susodicho Maniac, esos recuerdos no se olvidan.
> 
> Lo dicho, muy buenos recuerdos. Ahora a seguir aprendiendo.
> 
> Cuídense.


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Nov 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...atis-y-puesto-marcha-medidas-que-ayudado.html

bbva: admiten que precios de pisos bajaran hasta lo que valian en el 2000


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Nov 2012)

Para los que vuelven de juerga y les han puesto las cosas difíciles: el hilo se ha movido aquí


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo si los conozco y son bastante malos incluso peor que el de Telefónica. Os estáis olvidando que tef va a traer el callcenter a España. Durante este ultimo año Alierta ha puesto patas arriba la empresa, necesitan mínimo 2 años para que se noten todos esos cambios.Aun tienen muchas cosas que mejorar pero al menos no se han quedado de brazos cruzados



Pues por lo que se ve, el sr Gilperez se está luciendo.


----------



## bertok (1 Nov 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo aparte de los juegos del Amiga, los que recuerdo con más cariño son los de mi Sony Hit Bit 75HB y la vacilada que les pegaba a los amigos del spectrum y el Amstrad con mis cartuchos de Konami
> 
> Y para clásicos el Jet Set Willy



Y no jugaba a los videojuegos. Me entretenía con cosas más humildes ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Y no jugaba a los videojuegos. Me entretenía con cosas más humildes ::



Comprar esos playmobil valía dinero...... copiar un juego en un casette era casi gratis ::


----------



## ponzi (1 Nov 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Y no jugaba a los videojuegos. Me entretenía con cosas más humildes ::



Yo de peq ya apuntaba maneras para futuro burbujista.Exincastillos....Ni pocerolandia 


http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-9BUKkTMgX00/TXZVGbAW3VI/AAAAAAAAWKE/iNhBZexPtBw/s1600/exincastillos.JPG


----------



## EL_LIMITE (1 Nov 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Te refieres al Flight Simulator que venìa en un disco de 5.25" y era autoarrancable? Yo le dediqué muchas horas a ese juego y también a la siguiente versión que conseguì original y aun conservo. También jugué al maniac mansión, larry, kings quest, space quest, etc. Ademàs también he sido fan de Mortadelo, Superlopez, Asterix,ucky Luke, etc.
> 
> Y también me pasé el monkey island !!!!
> 
> ...



Ese mismo Flight Simulator era, si señor y que costaba un pastizal por aquella época. Que recuerdos. 

Saludos Mulder.


----------



## setrakso (17 Oct 2014)

Bertok no se cansa, el ridículo es su forma de vida.


----------



## ... (18 Oct 2014)

setrakso dijo:


> Bertok no se cansa, el ridículo es su forma de vida.



Va de listo y no acierta ni una, tiene todos los ingredientes necesarios para ser un troll más. Menos mal que nadie le toma en serio, bueno el tontito de Namreir un poquito sí que le hace de palmero.


----------



## Jorkomboi (1 Jul 2015)

Este subforo lo podéis cerrar tranquilamente, nadie lo va a echar de menos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jul 2015)

Refloooooooooooote!

Enviado desde mi KFTT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## peseteuro (6 Jul 2015)

HubSpider dijo:


> Olvidate de invertir en Oro, Plata o en acciones de empresa, invierte en tu empresa sin miedo ni temor y optimizala directamente en las redes sociales y con una buena acción SEO en internet para conseguir más clientes. HubSpider os ayuda a un buen precio.
> 
> Pida un análisis gratuito de su presencia online | Hubspider



Mejor invierte en SPAM


----------

